# .: Biker(innen) aus Rostock zum gemeinsamen touren gesucht! :.



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (29. März 2004)

HeyHo Leudz,

suche Biker(innen) aus Rostock und umgebung, um gemeinsam durch Rostock/Warnemünde etc. zu heizen, touren, cruisen.
Fahre fast täglich ca. 20-30km kreuz und quer durch HRO, momentan alleine was ich gern ändern würd. Also leudz wenn ihr bock habt einfach ma melden würd mich freuen...

...bis denne, seeya, greezi, servus


----------



## Prexer66 (2. April 2004)

.....rostocker....          

hi b-king,

meinereiner kommt aus warnemünde! klar lässt sich mal was zusammen 
mitn bike machen, kein problem.  

meld dich einfach nochmal hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeäffchen (15. November 2004)

Lang ist's her. Wenn ihr noch aktiv seid, einfach nochmal hier melden.

Es grüßt das bikeäffchen.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (15. November 2004)

...hi bikeäffchen, 

klar aktivität ist immer noch da, wär sogar noch größer, wenns wetter besser wär . Was fährste denn so? Bikeäffchen = Katrin?

Greatz


----------



## bikeäffchen (16. November 2004)

Kann die Welt so klein sein?

Nein ich bin nicht die Katrin die du wahrscheinlich meinst. Dein Bike kommt mir bekannt vor. Hab ich schon mal die Dethardingstraße hochfahren sehen. LM? Abholer? 

Fahre fast nur Straße, kann aber auch andere Reifen aufziehen und mich Richtung Gelände bewegen. Bike ist ein Focus, modifiziert (leider noch nicht fertig).

Gruß, das bikeäffchen.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (16. November 2004)

...yep, hab als abholer bei LM den sommer über gearbeitet, is nur leider pumpe , wegen uni.
Das du street fährst passt doch. Ich fahr mit meinem mitwohni gelegentlich (keine protzterfahrten, dafür sind ja die dirt-"freaks" zuständig  ) durch HRO, is momentan nur etwas problematisch das zeitlich untereinander und mitm wetter abzukaspern. Ev. wolln wir fr oder so aufs bike. Fals du lust hast mitzukommen, einfach bescheid sagen.
Mit prexxer hab ich auch schon ein par mtb-touren gemacht (warnemünde -> steilküste usw.), hat auch richtig spaß gemacht.
Was meinst du mit: "leider noch nicht fertig", biste gerade beim schrauben?

Als dann...


----------



## bikeäffchen (17. November 2004)

Hi,

hör mir bloß auf mit dem Wetter. Heute hat's mal wieder ******* vom Himmel geregnet. Bin noch bei LM (Zusteller). Laut wetteronline.de sieht's mit Freitag schlecht aus. Aber abwarten. Wo und was wollt ihr Freitag fahren (street / CC)? 

Kann im Moment fahren aber frag nicht wie.....Ich warte noch auf meinen neuen LRS. Die Bremsflanken sind auf 1 mm runter und ich trau mich schon gar nicht mehr zu bremsen. Hinzu kommt noch kaputter Umwerfer, knackendes Innenlager (obwohl neu) und ein paar Kleinigkeiten an denen man immer was zu bemängeln hat. Die Lieferung kommt aber hoffentlich morgen. HOFFENTLICH !!!!!

Bis denne...


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (17. November 2004)

...ich sag nur norddeutsches waschküchenwetter . Kalt solls am we werden, zum glück hab ich mir gerade ne winterjacke bestellt.
Fahr mit meinem mitwohni nur street, zum seehafen is ne schöne tour, wenig fußgänger+freizeitradler. Man kann aber auch ganz gut durch die stadt fahrn. Obs fr was wird bezweifle ich auch, denke eher, daß wir so fahrn werden.
1mm bremsflanke? ein hauch von nix, die wirste wohl noch zum arbeiten brauchen. Wieso ein neuen LRS, wenn nur die felge gewechselt werden muß?

denn dann


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (17. November 2004)

...hab noch ein innenlager übrig, die passende kurbel gibt es auch dazu , alles vorkurzem bei ebay reingesetzt. Clickst du hier -> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7114325703&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Greatz


----------



## bikeäffchen (18. November 2004)

Na Innenlager und Kurbel ist ja gerade neu. Warum also wechseln?

Den LRS wechsel ich komplett weil meine Asus Nabe und die Speichen nach 10000 km schon ein böses Innenleben aufweisen. Hab nen schönen preiswerten LRS gefunden. Die Komponenten klingen zwar auch nach nichts (Deore Naben, DT-Speichen, ZAC19 Felge) aber meiner Meinung nach halten die die täglichen Straßenfahrten gut aus, was meine alter LRS ja bewiesen hat.

Wegen Sonntag schaun wir mal. Je nach Wetter.....

Adios.


----------



## bikeäffchen (20. November 2004)

Also Sonntag is bei mir nicht drin. Von 8 bestellten Teilen waren 2 falsch geliefert und vom LRS haben sie nur die Schnellspanner geliefert. Werd erstmal die anderen Teile anbauen und hoffentlich Montag morgen 'ne Info vom Internet-Discounter bekommen.

Schade eigentlich, aber man kann ja später noch fahren.

Falls ihr fahrt wünsch ich euch gutes Wetter und Rückenwind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (20. November 2004)

...ohh man, bei welchem verein haste denn bestellt? Gleich anrufen und zur s** machen!!! Weiß ja nich wieviel du für deinen LRS ausgeben willst, kannst ja ma bei actionsports.de reinschauen (vielleicht hast auch schon), die haben ganz gute angebote. Dein LRS gibts für 75,- mit XT-Naben für 99,- taler.
Wegen fahrn, das is ja nich die letzte gelegenheit, denke wir werden morgen aufs bike, wer weiß, wanns wetter wieder so gnädig is . Wennde zeit hast, einfach melden, bis dennsen...


----------



## bikeäffchen (20. November 2004)

Danke für den Tip.

Die Firma kannte ich schon und hatte vor der Bestellung auch mal reingeschaut. Mein Lieferant ist H&S Bike-Discount. Hab da schon mal bestellt und lief alles klasse.Außerdem sind sie mit die günstigsten. Bin aber echt enttäuscht. Hatte mit nen XT-Umwerfer '04 TopPull bestellt. Geliefert haben sie '03 Down Pull. Statt der Sattelklemme mit Klemmbolzen bekam ich dann 'nen Schnellspanner den ich nicht brauch da ich nie den Sattel verstelle. Na ja, und vom LRS hab ich nur die Schnellspanner gesehen.
Hab auch schon telefoniert und 'ne e-mail geschickt.Aber vor Montag läuft da natürlich nichts. Jetzt heißt es warten und bangen das die Felgen noch 'ne Woche halten.

wie gehabt, viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (22. November 2004)

hiho,

hab gestern ma auf die händlerseite deines vertrauens geschaut. Hab zwar schon das ganze netz nach shops "durchwühlt", da war ich aber noch nich. Die haben ja ganz gute preise und die auswahl is auch nich schlecht. Werd ich ma im auge behalten.
Die tour gestern war echt klasse, das wetterchen hat sich ja auch von seiner schokoladenseite gezeigt (quittung kam heute). Wir sind schön nach warnemünde gefahrn, zw. stadtautobahn und warnow, ham kurz am strand pausiert und sind denn über diedrichshagen durch die gettos in richtung home. Knapp 35 km in etwas mehr als 1 1/2 stunden. Wenns wetter passt gehts demnächst wieder aufs bike.
Kleine frage: schon ma überlegt, ob du den umwerfer überhaupt brauchst? Ich hab beim kurieren gemerkt, daß ich nur aufm großen ritzel fahr und hab die kompl. schaltung + die kleinen ritzel abgebaut -> spart mind. 300 g gewicht und geld und wartung und und und ...

Gruß Matze


----------



## bikeäffchen (23. November 2004)

Na du Wochenend-Biker (  ),

sag ich doch, denen ihre Preise sind schon fast verdächtig.grins. Cool das mit dem Wetter.Gott sei Dank brauchte ich Montag nicht fahren und heute war es "nur" windig.

Na ja......also ich fahr nur mittleres Kettenblatt (kleines hab ich abgeschraubt) und hab hinten auch 'nen 8-fach Ritzel mit kleinen Übersetzungen aus dem Rennradbereich (Sind also nur kleine Ritzel im Verhältnis zum MTB-Standard drauf). Bisher hat das für mich gereicht. Ich muss als Zusteller ja auch alle paar Meter runter vom Bike und wieder rauf. Lohnt sich vielleicht nicht. Wie ist denn das bei dir mit der Schrägstellung der Kette (vorne groß / hinten groß)?

Hab hier im Forum übrigens noch mit jemanden aus Rostock geschrieben namens focusrider. Der will am Samstag ab 14.00 Uhr in Warnemünde 'ne Tour machen. Kannst ja mal recherchieren was du so davon hältst. Samstag sieht's bei mir ganz gut aus.

das bikeäffchen.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (23. November 2004)

...ohh ha, ich tuh jetzt ma so, als ob ich das wort wochenendbiker überhörthab .
Zur kettenlinie. Hab das problem gelöst indem ich das große kb auf die innenseite der kb-aufnahme geschraubt hab und denn konnte ich noch mein innenlager mit dinstanceringen "verschieben". Damit die kette sich nich selbständig machen kann -> kettenführung selbstgebaut, wegen gewicht, außerdem brauch ich nich son hardcorefreeridedownhillteil. Pics clicks du hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=141316
Wegen focusrider, is die frage was er am we fahrn will, wenn er ins gelände will is schlecht, weil müßte denn meine stollendecken raufziehn (hab nich so lust, und nich die passenden schläuche) ansonsten gern, zeit is da, nur das wetter...

Greatz


----------



## bikeäffchen (24. November 2004)

Halli Hallo,

also focusrider fährt wohl nur CC (street nur wenn es sein muß). Mir ist street allerdings lieber, weil ich ebenfalls 1,5 Zoll Reifen drauf hab. Ansonsten kann man   auch harmlose Radwege im Wald fahren (falls es die gibt).

Mmmmmhhhh.....Kettenführung und ein Kettenblatt. Müsste ich mal ausprobieren. Na ich werd mal anfangen mit Materialbeschaffung.

Also wenn das Wetter gut ist, können wir am Samstag loslegen.

Bis denne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (24. November 2004)

...bin heute spontan aufs bike gehüpft und habs wetter nochma genutzt, wer weiß, wann es wieder so wird. Die prognosen für sa sehen noch nich so dolle aus, aber das ändert sich eh noch tausend mal, hoffentlich und bitte zum guten  . Hab auch schon überlegt mir ein ultegra-ritzelpacket rauf zu ziehen, aber erst wird die aktuelle garnitur abgenudelt. " harmlose Radwege im Wald" würd ich gerne fahrn nur mit "einsnuller" slicks is da nich viel machbar .

denn dann


----------



## bikeäffchen (24. November 2004)

...und ich habmich heute Zitat: "...spontan..." auf die Fresse gepackt.  .Is aber nur 'ne Schürfwunde  .

Mit dem Ritzel kann ich nur empfehlen. Zumal man sowieso von den Standard Kassetten eh nur Ritzel ab der Mitte benutzt (siehe Bild). Übrigens meine erste Kassette unbekannter Marke die ganze 9355 km durchhielt. Anschließend bin ich beim Wiegetritt böse durchgerutscht.

bis denne


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (24. November 2004)

...wer macht denn solche sachen, wenn ich lange weile hab geh ich mein bike putzen , nee kopf hoch wird schon wieder, hab ich auch alles durch -> bei nässe schräg über die straßenbahnschienen rüber (ja ich wollt ma die grenzen austesten) hinterrad ging weg und ich bin schön über die doberaner gerutscht, zum glück kamen gerade keine autos. Erster gedanke: sch***e mein bike , zweiter: aua schmerz lass nach.
Wegen sa, der herr kreibom vom NDR meint es gibt regen, ma angenommen es kommt so, hast du am so nachm zeit?

cya


----------



## bikeäffchen (24. November 2004)

Danke für dein Mitleid, aber was mein bike und mich nicht umbringt, macht uns härter   .

Noch steht einem Sonntagnachmittag nichts im Wege. Und am Samstag kann ich eh erst nach 14.00 Uhr. Zur Not kann man ja in der näheren Umgebung biken um bei Regen zu flüchten.

PS: Die Schienenaktion hab ich auch schon erfahren müssen. Fischereihafen (Höhe Fischerweg) bei Regen. Hab mit gestern Clickpedalen und passende Schuhe geholt. Der Sturz war also ein reiner Erfahrungswert.

adios


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (25. November 2004)

also wegen fahrn am we, mir wärs lieber wenn wir uns auf den so orientieren, es sei denn sa soll voll das geile wetter werden und so nich und da du eh erst ab 14:00 uhr kannst weiß ich nich, ob sich das denn lohnt, naja abwarten und tee trinken. Welche schuhe haste dir geholt? Hab letzte wo meine neuen bekommen (Specialized Comp MTB), meine alten waren total fertig, die hab ich ma für 10,- bei ebay gekauft, bin voll begeistert von den neuen (hab aber auch ne menge kohle locker machen müssen).
Hat der postmann schon gekligelt und die neuen/restl teile gebracht?

ahoi


----------



## bikeäffchen (26. November 2004)

Das mit Sonntag ist mir recht. Vielleicht sogar ab 12.00 bis spätestens 14.30, weil ja 1. Advent ist und ich mit meinem Weibchen bei meinen Eltern eingeladen bin. PFLICHTVERANSTALTUNG. 

Mein Schuh ist der LAKE MX80 Modell 2003 im Bike&Outdoor Market von 80,- auf 40 Euronen runtergesetzt. Sind mein erstes paar Clickies. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Bis auf den dummen Hinknaller wegen der Clickies.

Der LRS ist da. Hatte aber noch keine Zeit um zu wechseln. Den Umwerfer schick ich am Montag mit dem Schnellspanner zusammen zurück.  

Focusrider wurde sein Bike geklaut. Nun will er sich heute ein neues zulegen. Ob er noch mitkommt kann ich also nicht sagen. Vielleicht könntest du ja auf ein Focus Whistler Disc (schwarz/blau/gelb) achten. Rahmennummer 04528. Ich achte auch drauf.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (27. November 2004)

Moinsen,

das mit fahrn morgen wird wohl nix, wetter soll ******* werden und wen du nur bis halb drei kannst lohnt es sich kaum, weil ich bin nicht vor um 13:00 wieder in rostock, und bis ich fahrfertig bin isses best. schon halb zwei und ne stunde lohnt sich nich. Bleibt nur die flucht nach vorn, ma sehn wie's nä we ausschaut...

denn dann


----------



## bikeäffchen (29. November 2004)

Einen wunderschönen Montagmorgen.......

Wochenende ist verstrichen und mal wieder nichts gemacht.....   !!!

Ich hab heute morgen den großen Zahnkranz anstelle des mittleren Zahnkranzes geschraubt. Diese Kombi fahr ich mal die Woche und entscheide dann ob ich es beibehalte oder wieder wechsel. Die Teile hab ich schon zurückgeschickt. Wenn's mir gefällt bastel ich auch noch " 'ne" Kettenführung (...muss ich dann Lizenzgebühren bei dir abdrücken..........????  

Von der Optik sieht's aber zugegebener Maßen besser aus als vorher.

Machs gut und ich hoffe das es dieses WE mal was wird. Bis denne.


----------



## focusrider (29. November 2004)

hy leute,

is ja super das hier in rostock noch ein paar andere biken. Wie bikeäffchen schon gesagt hat ich fahr eigentlich nur cc oder xc ganz wie es Ihr es nennen wollt. Ich muss jetzt bis zum 23.12 warten ob mein bike wieder auftaucht (ich hoffe es sehr, hab mich grad an es richtig gewöhnt) , meine teile und kleidung kauft ich immer bei Bicycles ist ein superservice kam bis jetzt alles problemlos an was ich bestellt hab. Die Homepage ist www.bicycles.de könnt ja mal rauf gehen.   Ich werde euch mitteilen, wenn ich wieder mein altes bike oder ein neues bike hab.    Bis denn!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (29. November 2004)

Moinsen,

@ focusrider

hab schon gehört, daß sie dir dein bike geklaut haben, hab das gleiche im september durchgemacht, wenn ich den erwische, dann wird er des lebens nich mehr fröhlich sein ! Einen monat später hatte ich mein neues aufgebaut. Haste nich ein bild von deinem bike? Wenn ja denn posten, wenn ich weiß wie es ausschaut kann ich ja auchma gezielter danach ausschau halten. Anbei ein par pics von meinem alten bike wenn du es siehst, melden! Aso, wieso mußt du eigentlich bis zum 23. warten, wegen versicherung? Übrigens bicycles.de kenn ich gut, hab vor kurzem aus dem akt. flyer jacke, brille und handschuhe erworben. Preise und lieferung note 1+, aber die auswahl an parts könnte noch besser sein.

@ bikeäffchen

klasse idee mit den lizenzgebühren, ne quatsch hab ja kein patent darauf, mist . Ja wegen ritzel kannste ja nochma berichten, mich würd ma interessieren wie's sich mit rr-kasette so fahren lässt. Haste am we wenigstens den lrs gewechselt? Ich hab mich gestern und heute mit nem plattfuß gequält, drei(!!!), teilweise übereinander geklebten, verdammtescheißdrecksmistpflicken (großes aufreg  ) später war der schlauch endlich dicht. Denk nich, daß ich keinen reifen pflicken kann, hab die ursache (bis jetzt) nich gefunden, weder an der felge noch im mantel, ich war drauf und dran mir ne lupe zu holen, jetzt hält er erstma, ma sehn wie lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## focusrider (30. November 2004)

@ B King

morgen B King,

ja du hast recht es ist wegen der versicherung. Ich hab leider keine pics von meinen bike. Klar ich achte mal drauf ob ich dein bike irgendwo seh, sag dir sofort bescheid. Mein neues bike werd ich wieder bei Bike & Outdoor Market aber in Alt Schutow kaufen, da hab ich mehr auswahl.   Außerdem kennen die mich da schon hab das focus auch dort gekauft.    Hast du eigentlich so eine zusatzversicherung (Wertgarantie) für dein bike abgeschlossen? Beim Neukauf werd ich sie sofort abschließen, das komplettpaket kostet pro monat 14 ist dann bis 1000 versichert. Stimmt bei Bicycles gibt es nicht so viele komponenten, aber das wird Bicycles bestimmt noch ändern!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (30. November 2004)

...mein altes bike war wie's üblich is inner hausrat von meinen eltern mit versichert, dummerweise wurde der fahrradteil nachm diebstahl gekündigt. Hab mir danach eine eigene hausrat bei der allianz geholt. Hier is es nämlich so, daß der wert des bikes komplett ersetzt wird, solange er nich die versicherungssumme übersteigt (bei mir sinds 10.000,-) und das reicht allemal. Bei der DEVK (meine alte vers.) waren es nur 7% der versicherungssumme.
Wegen deinem neuen bike, schon ma drüber nachgedacht, dir ein individuelles aufzubauen? 

Greatz


----------



## focusrider (30. November 2004)

ja hab schon drüber nachgedacht, aber bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht das Know How um das auch in die tat umzusetzen und ich hab nicht so viel ahnung von parts. Ich schließe bei neukauf die wertgarantie ab sie kostet pro monat 14 geht doch oder?  Wenn mir jemand helfen würde mit dem aufbau eines neuen individuellen bikes würd ich vielleicht mir mein eigenes aufbauen. Aber bis jetzt sind meine ansprüche noch nicht so groß, dass ich sie nicht mit bikes von der stange befriedigen kann.   Ich denke später, wenn ich das nötige kleingeld hab werd ich damit anfangen. Jetzt bin ich noch in der Ausbildung heißt also kein geld.  Achso ich bin Alex 20 Jahre alt und wer bist du und wie alt bist?


----------



## bikeäffchen (30. November 2004)

Halli Hallo,

also B-King.........du hast soeben deinen Platten-Meister getroffen. Meine letzten beiden waren so klein das man sie nicht mehr gespürt hat. Erst unter Wasser sah man an einer Stelle ganz kleine kleine kleine Bläschen. Die sind mitunter so klein, dass man locker einen Tag damit fahren kann. Widerlich ist so was. Dann lieber die lauten Zischer. Bei mir lagen die Ursachen in der Reifendecke. Klein und spitz und wahrscheinlich war mal ein leckerer Gerstensaft drinne.

Bis jetzt ging alles gut. Bis auf den einen oder anderen ChainSuck. Basteln muss ich also dringendst. Man merkt aber auch ganz schön den Unterschied. Man müsste wirklich die ganz kleinen Ritzel abnehmen und vielleicht 'ne Nummer größer installieren um auch die Kettenlinie gerade zu halten.

LRS ist gewechselt. Hab ich Montag abend, also gestern gemacht. Das Ritzel hing ganz schön fest. Ich hatte auch keine Kettenpeitsche, nur den Ritzelabnehmer, ein Stück Stofffetzen und 'ne Rohrzange.  .Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich mir mal mein Schaltwerk angesehen. Hängt ganz schön Schief (siehe Bild). 

....

Ich komm gerad von meiner Zusteller-Tour zurück. Das mit dem großen Kettenblatt bei einer Stop-and-Go-Tour ist ganz schön deftig. Als Abholer mag's wohl gehen, das fährt man ja länger, aber als Zusteller.......
 

@focusrider

hab mittlerweile ein blau/gelbes Focus gesehen. Stand vor der Uni in der Parkstraße 6 18057 HRO (der große grüne Klotz). Aber es fahren ja noch mehr rum. Schon mit "deinem Haus" gesprochen?

es grüßt das bikeäffchen.


----------



## focusrider (30. November 2004)

@ bikeäffchen
was du hast es gesehen super! Hast du die rahmennummer gesehen 04528? Eigentlich ist es eher blau/schwarz und der vordere Teil ist silber und pulverbeschichtet. Ich guck am samstag wieder nach einem neuen bike bei Bike & Outdoor Market in Alt-Schutow. Mir fehlt mein bike, kann am we gar nicht mehr biken.  Ja hab schon mit meinen Nachbarn gesprochen, aber die konnten mir auch nichts neues sagen. Es ist zum


----------



## bikeäffchen (30. November 2004)

Ob es das wahr, lässt sich noch nicht sagen.Die Rahmennummer hab ich nicht verglichen. Wollte nicht vor der vollen Uni unter den Rahmen schauen. Außerdem war es definitiv blau/gelb, deines allerdings blau/schwarz/silber. Dann war es dein Bike nicht. Aber ich schau weiterhin danach. 

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle doch überlegen ob du dir ein neues Bike zusammenstellst. Ich denke damit hast du mehr als ein Komplettfahrrad. Außerdem kriegt es gleich deinen individuellen Touch.

bis denne.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (30. November 2004)

@ focusrider

wertgarantie=versicherung oder was is das?  14,- pro monat :kotz:, also ich bezahl runde 13,- pro JAHR incl. hausrat, von daher kannste dir ja überlegen, ob du die 14,- pro monat zahlen willst.
Wegen individualbike: als erstes müßtest du dir überlegen, wieviel du investieren willst. Dann kommt die größte arbeit, nich das schrauben, sondern die auswahl der parts. Dazu gehört unweigerlich viel lesen (zum glück gibbet ja mtb-news), damit du weißt was du brauchst, was es kostet und ob es auch was taugt. Ich hab fast 2 wochen gebraucht, bis meine teileliste komplett fertig war, dann alles bestellt und an einem we alles zusammen geschraubt. Dafür hab ich ein bike, das es kein 2. ma gibt, außerdem, wenn du dein bike von grund an selbst aufbaust, kennst du es wie deine "westentasche", wenn also ma was is weißte gleich was zu tuhen is. Spezialwerkzeug hab ich mir übrigens gleich mitgekauft, wennde was brauchst nur bescheid sagen. Und bei fragen -> einfach fragen! kost ja nix, is ja auch noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen, und bis zum 23. haste ja auch noch zeit dir das zu überlegen.
Ah ein hab ich noch -> Matze 22 jahre jung und student. 

@ bikeäffchen

kettenpeitsche hätt ich dir geben können, viell. nä ma. Leicht positiver optimismus geht in richtung we, ich überlege ob ich fr. nachmittag ma ne kleine runde dreh und denn am so ne schöne ausgedehnte tour, also .
Übrigens, dein schaltauge sieht ziemlich krank aus, würd ma zum doctore holpern und röntgen lassen -> verdacht auf fracktur .


----------



## focusrider (1. Dezember 2004)

@ B-King

Ich hab mal angefangen meine wunschparts zusammen zu stellen, bin mit jetzt bei 821 ohne Magura Julie 2004.    Das sind die Parts die ich kaufen würde 

Bremsen: Magura Julie 2004 wo krieg ich die günstig her?
Rahmen: ZR Team Frameset mit Black Elite SPV Alu 349 
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT FC-M7602004 120 
Kassette: Shimano XT 9 fach CS-M 75012-34 40
Umwerfer: Shimano XT Top Swing 31,8 cm 30
Felgen: 2 zu je 25  Xm 321 Disc Schwarz
Kette: PC 99 Hollow Pin 9-fach 35 
Pepdalen: Shimano SPD PDM 520 schwarz 24 
Schaltwerk: XT RD-M 760 SGS 33 
Vorbau: Raceface Deus 1 1/8 Ahead 15 100 mm schwarz 90 
Sattelstütze: WCS MTB 350 31,4 mm 50

ich kann aber nur bis max. 900  gehen   
ok ich geb zu das die versicherung teuer ist, aber ich kenn leider keine bessere oder sollte ich das bike bei meiner hausratversicherung noch einmal extra versichern?   geh mal bitte auf die homepage von der wertgarantie sieh dir mal ihre leistungen an. Ich find sie sehr gut die homepage lautet www.wertgarantie.de.
Ach ja noch eine letzte frage kann ich ein bike mit komplett XT Ausstattung von 2004 und Julie 2004, Manitou Manitou Skareb Super Lock Out 100 mm für 899  bekommen?    Hab ich auf der homepage von H & S Bikediscount gesehen musst nur auf den Shop und dann Komplettbikes klicken und dann auf Radon, aber das weiß du bestimmt allein.    Würd mich echt interessieren ob das Radon ZR Spyder XT Modell: 2004 
gut ist, ich find es super hab nur angst wegen internet bestellung und schaden am bike usw.   
Tschau Alex


----------



## bikeäffchen (1. Dezember 2004)

@B-King

     

Herr Doktor.....ich muss ihnen gestehen.......es wird die Woche nicht überleben.

Muss verdammt aufpassen, denn wenn ich in den höchsten Gang schalte, hängt es schon in den Speichen. Ich überlege ob ich mir lieber ein Rennradschaltwerk á la 105 oder DuraAce ranmache. Kann ja so schlecht auch nicht sein. zuerst dachte ich allerdings an SRAM, jedoch muss ich dann auch die Shifter umtauschen wegen 1:1. 

Freitag hab ich von 13 bis 17.30 Uhr nichts vor.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (2. Dezember 2004)

@ fucusrider

also da fehlt aber noch ne menge, z.b. lenker, griffe, naben, speichen, sattel, schalthebel+zug usw. Also am besten alles konsequent auflisten, auch die kleinteile (felgenband, schläuche etc.), und erstma alles zusammen rechnen, dann kannste dir überlegen wo du abstriche machst (das kann schnell zur qual werden   ). Mein vorschlag -> wozu rf-vorbau? 180 g für 90,- viel zu teuer! Ich hab hab z.b. von amoeba den scud race, wiegt 129 g und kostet nur 1/3, dazu auch den passenden lenker scud carbon als dh-version unverschämte 170 g leicht und 35,- günstig, beides wohl gemerkt kein nonamescheiß (clickst du www.gigabike.de). Als stütze/sattel hab ich (erstma) ne ritchey comp für 19,- und nen selle italia (taiko oder so änlich heißt der, gabs bei ebay neu für 10,-). Dann, ne hollowpinkette brauchst du auch erstma nich, lieber erstma ne lx für 12,- bei bicycles, die reicht übern winter, genauso hab ichs auch bei der kasette gemacht. Du kannst dir ja auch noch ein bißl tuning fürn frühling aufheben, dann is ev. auch wieder mehr geld da. Ansonsten is sind die teile schon ma ganz gut. Der rahmen war von radon oder?, hatte noch nich die zeit nachzuschauen, morgen viell. Zur gabelsauswahl -> viel lesen, hier im forum suchen oder auf schlickjumper.de, wenn ich morgen dazu komm schau ich auch ma rum.
Wegen versich. einfach ma anfragen ob extravers. oder wie hoch das bike mitversichert is.

@ bikeäffchen

wie wärs ma mit geradebiegen ? Hatte auchma den plan mit sram, aber zu teuer und schwer, außerdem fahr ich diese invers"technik", die hat sram leider nich.

Denn dann


----------



## focusrider (2. Dezember 2004)

@ B-King 

gut ok ich geb zu das komplett XT übertrieben ist, aber ich finde es besser als LX (gefällt mir nicht so richtig).   Der Rahmen ist von Radon das stimmt, aber das Cube LTD 3 gibt es für 799  beim Bike & Outdoor Market in der Innenstadt, wahrscheinlich hol ich mir das.  Hab mich jetzt dazu entschlossen doch erst mal ein stangenbike zu kaufen, später werd ich mir dann ein custombike aufbauen.   Wenn ich mein neues bike dann hab können wir es zusammen ausgibig auf meiner revierstrecke testen sprich rostock-kühlungsborn.  

Bis denn 

Alex


----------



## bikeäffchen (2. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

die Lust Freitag zu biken steigt. Ich kann aber erst ab 14.30 Uhr, muss noch Hansaviertel mitfahren und hab zwischendurch Uni. Wenn das noch OK für dich ist, B-King, steht Freitag nichts im Wege (außer das Wetter).

Kannst ja mal schreiben wo wir uns treffen wollen. Wie wärs mit der Mitte?


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (2. Dezember 2004)

jo also wetter soll sich ja morgen etwas erbarmen. 14:30 is zwar ganz schön spät, wird ja so schnell dunkel, aber muß reichen, kommt mir auch etw. entgegen. Kennst du noch n par gute strecken? Ich würd sonst vorschlangen am stadthafen in richtung seehafen, da is nich so viel verkehr, wie weit wir fahrn können wir ja sehn. Mein mitwohni kommt ev auch noch mit. Wann und wo wir uns treffen (komme ausm hv), können wir morgen im icq ablabern, denke ich bin spätestens 13:30 zu haus, aber rechner is eh immer an.

Denn dann.


----------



## bikeäffchen (3. Dezember 2004)

oki doki. vielleicht siehste mich ja noch.komm erst um 13.00 uhr aus der uni und mach dann hansaviertel.

stadthafen klingt gut. cu.


----------



## dhbrigade (4. Dezember 2004)

Och, das gibts doch gar nicht- Biker in HRO. Da hätte ich ja schon mal früher ins Forum schauen können. Ich suche immer noch Leute, mit denen man schöne ausgedehnte XC Einheiten schieben kann. Die meisten meiner Bekannten sind etwas zu bequem im Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeäffchen (5. Dezember 2004)

hi dhbrigade,

nette Fotos von euch im Barnstorfer Wald. Ich bin da eher der Street-Biker. Wenn du 'ne schöne CC-Strecke hier kennst, musste mal sagen. Allerdings vielleicht rechtzeitig, weil ich andere Reifen aufziehen muss. 

Es grüßt das bikeäffchen.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (6. Dezember 2004)

moin dhbrigade,

so langsam kommen sie ja alle aus ihren löchern rausgekrochen . Hab letzten freitag gerade mit bikeäffchen ne tour gemacht. Fahre auch fast nur street, hätte aber auch ma lust son par waldautobahnen unsicher zu machen, muß denn allerd auch meine crossdecken raufziehen und vorn fahr ich nur das große kb, also kann ich nich so derb im groben dreck rumgrubbern. Man könnte sich ja ma längerfristig auf zw. weihnachten und neujahr orientieren, denn hatt auch focusrider sein neues bike. Viell. ne schöne tour anner "waterkant"? Mit schnee? Da hätt ich schon bock drauf.

@ bikeäffchen

...du woltest doch ma den link posten...


@ focusrider

...kannst ja ma schreiben, was dein neues bike für ne ausstattung hat...

als dann, da KiNg


----------



## focusrider (7. Dezember 2004)

@ B-King 

der vorschlag zwischen weihnachten und neujahr zu biken ist super!  
Gestern hab ich mein neues bike angezahlt wird ein cube xc comp sein. Kostet jetzt 899   
Die technischen daten und ein pic häng ich hinten dran.  

Tschau focusrider

http://img99.exs.cx/img99/7207/j4vxccomp.jpg

rahmen: alu 7005 light, fsp 1-link industriegelagerter eingelenker, wechselbares schaltauge, scheibenbremsaufnahme rahmenhöhen: 44 - 48 - 53 steuersatz: ritchey logic integrated gabel: rock shox judy sl dämpfer: rock shox bar adjust schaltwerk: shimano XT umwerfer: shimano LX schalthebel: shimano deore antrieb: shimano 440 bremsen: magura HS 11 laufräder: naben: shimano deore, felgen: rigida zac 19, speichen: dt swiss bereifung: schwalbe albert sattel: scape active 3 sattelstütze: scape alu lite lenker/vorbau: scape alu pedalen: alu extras: pulverbeschichtung gewicht: ca. 13,8 kg preis:  999,-


----------



## bikeäffchen (7. Dezember 2004)

@ B-King:

Oki Doki Doggy Daddy........hier der link: http://www.digave.com/videos/ !!!

Der wird euch sicher gefallen. Sowas geiles hab ich noch nie gesehen. Sollten wir auch machen...??????

@Focusrider:

Bike ist OK, aber nicht die HS11. Schacher was das Zeug hält und lass dir 'ne HS33 ranbauen (für den selben Preis).

Bis denne.


----------



## focusrider (8. Dezember 2004)

@ bikeäffchen

stimmt das die Hs 33 25 % besser zieht lauft Magura Bremsverzögerung von 4,2 m/s im 3,9m/s, aber wo ist der unterschied bis auf den Brake Boaster bei der HS 33 könnte man den nicht auch an die HS 11 schrauben?     Dann müsste sie doch annährend die gleiche bremsverzögerung oder?  
Die würd ich mir dann bestellen und ranschrauben?
Achso gestern hab ich das ok von meiner hausratversicherung bekommen haben alles bezahlt 780 mit allen, das geld ist schon überwiesen!  
Ich hol es am samtag.

Tschau Alex


----------



## bikeäffchen (8. Dezember 2004)

@focusrider

Die Bremsverzögerung kommt meines Wissens nur durch den größeren Kolbendurchmesser bei der HS33. Der BrakeBooster dient dem härteren Druckpunkt und verhindert ein zu starkes auseinanderbiegen der Sockel durch die extremen Kräfte. Kannst ja mal bei meinem Bike ausprobieren   

Persönlich find ich den Hebel der HS33 auch optisch viel ansprechender als das lange Ding der HS11. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.

Hier im Forum werden dir allerdings 90% der Biker erzählen das die HS33 besser ist. Inwiefern das belegt werden kann, musste per Suche rausfinden.

PS: Willst du nicht lieber ein Hardtail-Besitzer werden  ?
Bis denne.


----------



## focusrider (8. Dezember 2004)

@ bikeäffchen

nein ich will endlich mal ein fully fahren.   Wieso fragst?   Kann ich denn die Bremsbeläge von der HSS 33  auch bei der HS 11 ranbauen (ohne probs)?  

 Tschau Alex


----------



## maddean (8. Dezember 2004)

quote: "nein ich will endlich mal ein fully fahren." ...
neee brauchste nicht, da verpasst du nichts. das ist völlig sinnlose energieverschwendung!
muhaha... magura felgenbremsen...? ganz schnell abbauen!!!  

quote: "rahmen: alu 7005 light, fsp 1-link industriegelagerter eingelenker, wechselbares schaltauge, scheibenbremsaufnahme rahmenhöhen: 44 - 48 - 53 steuersatz: ritchey logic integrated gabel: rock shox judy sl dämpfer: rock shox bar adjust schaltwerk: shimano XT umwerfer: shimano LX schalthebel: shimano deore antrieb: shimano 440 bremsen: magura HS 11 laufräder: naben: shimano deore, felgen: rigida zac 19, speichen: dt swiss bereifung: schwalbe albert sattel: scape active 3 sattelstütze: scape alu lite lenker/vorbau: scape alu pedalen: alu extras: pulverbeschichtung gewicht: ca. 13,8 kg preis:  999,-"

... mach dich damit nicht unglücklich, zu schwer und zu schlecht!
aber das andere was ich hier gelesen hatte, mit komplett XT und scareb für 899, das könnte man sich mal genauer angucken, klingt nicht schlecht.


----------



## bikeäffchen (8. Dezember 2004)

@maddean:

zitat: "muhaha... magura felgenbremsen...? ganz schnell abbauen!!!"

Blasphemie.....ein Ungläubiger....verbrennt ihn.....er verbreitet Irrglaube......!  

@focusrider:

Ich frage, weil wir hier im Flachland leben. Wenn du hauptsächlich nur Street fährst, lohnt sich ein Fully nicht. Wie maddean schon sagt, reine Energieverschwendung. 

Die Bremsbacken sind identisch. Musst aber nicht ranbauen. Nur ranklicken. PS: (http://www.radratgeber.de/Radratgeber_Html/Kapitel_Html/108_Bremsen_121.html)


----------



## maddean (8. Dezember 2004)

nein, verbrennt nicht mich...
verbrennt die fullies...! auch wenn ich einen höheren brennwert habe!
naja, das öl aus den maguras könnte was bringen *schmunzel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeäffchen (8. Dezember 2004)

Für diesen Frevel musst du Buße tun. Bringe dem Gott der Hydraulik ein paar Fully-Fahrer als Opfergabe und dir sei verziehen.


----------



## maddean (8. Dezember 2004)

ohje...
aber ich bin doch pazifistisch, friedliebend, völlig unmilitantisch und tolerant! das geht also nicht. Von mir aus können ja die leute mit fullies in der stadt umher fahren. sogar mit magura.
bei meinem rad bekommt man zwar nach 30sekunden kopfsteinpflaster ne gehirnerschüttung, aber dafür wees ich wer schneller ist!


----------



## bikeäffchen (8. Dezember 2004)

Tja, da haste 100% recht. Von 'nem Fully wurd ich auch noch nicht überholt und wird mir wohl auch nicht passieren (.......hoffe ich). Haste auch mal bei LM gearbeitet, wah?

Vielleicht biste ja auch so schnell, dass du nur jeden dritten Kopstein berührst. Quasi drüberfliegst  .

greetings.


----------



## maddean (8. Dezember 2004)

ja, wir sind hier die LM-connection... *schmunzel*
ich würde gerne wieder fahren, aber die zeit lässt es leider im moment nicht zu. man mags kaub glauben aber nicht alle studenten haben den ganzen tag zeit, sind nur am feiern und haben kompostierende klamotten am körper.


----------



## bikeäffchen (8. Dezember 2004)

Was? Nicht alle Studenten? Kann ich ja kaum glauben. Und ich dachte immer das  Studentenleben ist die beste Zeit im Leben überhaupt. Na ja.......muss ja auch solche geben.


----------



## maddean (9. Dezember 2004)

quote: "Haste auch mal bei LM gearbeitet, wah?"

wie kommste eigentlich darauf? am rad erkannt oder hat dir das der teufel gesagt?


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (16. Dezember 2004)

moinsen,

hab mir gerade ma die vidz von digave.com angetahn, is schon ganz schön krass was die da in N.Y. so veranstallten. Bildungslücke, muß man ma gesehen haben.
Hat der focusrider sochon sein bike bekommen? Oder gibs das erst zur bescherung?

greatz


----------



## focusrider (20. Dezember 2004)

@ B-King

Nein ich hab leider noch nicht bekommen, bekomm es erst im januar zu meinen geburtstag, aber besser spät als nie.   Es wird das Cube xc comp sein allerdings werd ich noch Magura CNC Brake Booster ranschrauben, dann ist die bremse hoffentlich nicht mehr so schwammig auf dauer muss aber sowie so eine bessere her Scheibenbremse nicht ausgeschlossen und näturlich eine bessere gabel ist jetzt eine Rock Shock Judy SL 2004, hab mir die Beträge im Forum genau durchgelesen und werde mir wahrscheinlich irgendwann wenn ich mal Geld überhab eine Manitou hollen ich finde die Black Elite super ist aber verdammt teuer.  

Es grüßt der focusrider

Biking rulez


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (22. Dezember 2004)

Moinsen,

tja so wie's ausschaut werde ich wohl gezwungenermaßen für die nä 2 monate inaktiv sein. Wieso? Ich sag ma so, ohne bike läßt sich einfach nich fahrn, wurde mir letzten freitag geklaut . Ich war zur physikvorlesung anner stadtautobahn in schutow, wo ich dann opfer dieses grausamen verbrechens wurde. Die schweine haben einfach mein schloß durchgeknipst  , also wer eines von diesen trelock panzerkabelschlössern hat, gleich wegschmeißen und in ein gutes investieren, werde dazu noch einen thread aufmachen und den link posten. Das schlimme is, ich baue mir über die feiertage nen richtig schönen retrocruiser auf, sozusagen als stadtschlampe, mit dem ich denn zur uni wollte... Versichert is mein bike nat., nur bis ich das geld hab geht nat. einiges an zeit drauf. 

Wünsch euch ein frohes fest und nen guten rutsch.

Bis neulich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddean (22. Dezember 2004)

oh mein beileid.
ich versteh diese idioten nicht die bikes klaun... die solln sich gefälligst selbst eins kaufen.
das bischen was sie von dem rad verwerten können um ihre drogensucht zu finanzieren...
sauerei.
aber ich hätte mein rad auch nicht so dort abgestellt. lass es grundsätzlich in der freien wildbahn von fahrraddieben nich länger als 15min stehen. und dann ist es gesichert. mit einem trelock panzerschloss. allerdings ein dickes. dafür braucht man einen ziemlich großen bolzenschneider, mit 5m hebelarm oder so ;-), den hat man nicht mal eben dabei. mein gt dass mir geklaut wurde war auch mit einem trelock panzerschloss gesichert, allerdings zu dünn. das haben die auch einfach durchgeknipst. 
dann schonmal viel spass mit dem ganzen versicherungskrams...


----------



## cat.stone (1. Januar 2005)

xxxxxx
Alloa Mathias, die Welt ist ja so klein und Internet machts möglich, hier ist Katrin von Letterman  Wat macht das Leben so, bist schon beim Schrauben deines neuen Bikes? Übrigens hier in Rostock fahren bereits zwei Typen von Mails mit nem NoSaint (Farbe: blau) herum!!!!  Bei LM sind noch zwei weitere BIKES verschwunden. Die sind hier in HRO mächtig aktiv.
Echt ein Mist ist das, kann froh sein, daß meins noch nicht gemoppst wurde


----------



## cat.stone (1. Januar 2005)

Hier ist ja die gesamte LM-Clique vertreten, na so was


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (2. Januar 2005)

cat.stone schrieb:
			
		

> xxxxxx
> Alloa Mathias, die Welt ist ja so klein und Internet machts möglich, hier ist Katrin von Letterman  Wat macht das Leben so, bist schon beim Schrauben deines neuen Bikes? Übrigens hier in Rostock fahren bereits zwei Typen von Mails mit nem NoSaint (Farbe: blau) herum!!!!  Bei LM sind noch zwei weitere BIKES verschwunden. Die sind hier in HRO mächtig aktiv.
> Echt ein Mist ist das, kann froh sein, daß meins noch nicht gemoppst wurde



Hallodri ,

nu guck ma einer an, die Katrin, so langsam müßte eigentlich für die LM-Crew ein eigenes forum aufgemacht werden wa... Yap eigentlich gehts ganz gut, die sache mit meinem bike is zwar nich so toll, aber ich kenne das ja bereits. Finanziell lohnt sich die sache aber schon etwas, habs ja neu versichern lassen, mit wertgutachten usw., so daß am ende noch was für mich rausspringt, was nat. ins neue rad investiert wird. Leider wird das nur noch ein weilchen dauern, das verfahren muß erst eingestellt werden, bis ich zur vers rennen kann und die kohle bekomme, denke, daß das nix vor vor den semesterferien wird. Naja ich kann warten, weil diesma wird gespart wo es nur geht, ich mein gewichtsmäßig. Mein angepeiltes gewicht wird sich um die 8500 g einpendeln, mit disc und telegabel. Hab die feiertage genutzt und kataloge gewälzt, teileliste is quasi fertisch, am ende stehen rechnerische 8373 g, nur sind die gewichtsangaben meistens sehr ungenau.
Ah ja über weihnachten is noch was inner gerage entstanden, alles "custommade" sogar der LRS is selbst gebaut, nu kann ich ganz entspannt zur uni cruisen. Das ding is schon wieder so stylisch geworden (ah selbstlob stinkt, ich weiß  ), das ich mir noch ein richtig gutes schloß besorgen muß sonst muß ich wohl wirklich bald zu uni laufen.
Wie gehts dir so, fährst du bei diesem sauwetter noch?

Bis neulich


----------



## maddean (2. Januar 2005)

huhu katrin, wilkommen bei ibc!
katrin liebt dieses wetter bestimmt *schmunzel* im sommer ists eh viel zu warm....
8373g... nicht schlecht *neidisch guck*
damit wärst du auf platz acht: URL=http://weightweenies.starbike.com/articles.php?ID=5]klick[/URL] 
das macht viel freude, und damit das auch länger so bleibt würd ich lieber ein paar gramm mehr in ordentliche reifen stecken, lass die 1" contis lieber im laden hängen. ich bin bei 9,9kg, ohne leichtbauexperimente. ist ja auch schon 8 jahre alt das rad, da war leichtbau unbezahlbar.
wieviel willst du denn in dein neues rad investieren?
mit den gewichten aus den katalogen kannst du beamtendreikampf machen: knicken, lochen und wegheften.
aber zeig doch mal deine liste her *neugierig guck*


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (3. Januar 2005)

...das mit dem beamtendreikampf is mir auch klar, aber ma schauen. Die Contis werden aber trotzdem drauf kommen, da gibbet keine diskusion. Liste hab ich als bild rangehängt, is aber alles vorläufig, preis/gewichtsangaben sind (fast alle) ausm bikeworkshop. Das gesamtgewicht is übrigens 8473 g, hab beim rahmenhersteller angefragt, weil die ne 2deutige angabe gemacht hatten, leider isses die schwere variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## focusrider (4. Januar 2005)

@ B-King

Morgen,

Wie kann mann nur einem sein bike klauen, wenn ich jemand dabei erwischen würde ihn in den .... . Wie lang denkst du wirst du brauchen für den neuaufbau? Die Liste ist echt geil, glückwunsch hast dir geile parts aus gesucht.   In vierzehn Tagen ist endlich soweit ich holl mein cube   
Will mir jetzt einen trinkrucksack kaufen dachte an einen Deuter Race X Air II der ist gut und hat ausreichend platz und die trinkblase passt auch rein bei 20 Liter Volumen. Was hälst von dem? 

Tschau focusrider


----------



## pedo77 (5. Januar 2005)

hui, hab heute zum ersten mal in die regionalen bike foren geguckt, und was muß ich sehen?
ein rostock-thread, der sehr aktiv bearbeitet wird.
viele kuriere hier, da kann ich ja gar nicht mehr mithalten. bin zwar mal 2 wochen für mails gefahren, als schulpraktikum   , aber das ist lange her.

möchte dann hiermit offiziell hallo sagen

gruß, pedo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (5. Januar 2005)

focusrider schrieb:
			
		

> @ B-King
> 
> Morgen,
> 
> ...



moin,

ja du zum trinkrucksack kann ich nich viel sagen, hab noch nie einen benutzt, hätte ich auch noch nie gebraucht, weil mein fläschchen H2O immer ausreichend war.
Ja mein neuaufbau wird wohl so 2-3 tage zeit in anspruch nehmen, letztes mal hab ich ein WE gebraucht, diesma will ich auch die laufräder selbst bauen und das is nich ma so eben in 5 min erledigt. Alles das aber erst wenn die kohle da is und das kann dauern...



> hui, hab heute zum ersten mal in die regionalen bike foren geguckt, und was muß ich sehen?
> ein rostock-thread, der sehr aktiv bearbeitet wird.
> viele kuriere hier, da kann ich ja gar nicht mehr mithalten. bin zwar mal 2 wochen für mails gefahren, als schulpraktikum  , aber das ist lange her.



Haaaaaallooooooo peeeeeedooooooo  ,

ja mensch so langsam kommen sie ja alle aus ihren löchern gekrochen, wa? Na denn ein herzliches wilkommen. Deinem bike nach zu urteilen tourst du auf unseren waldautobahnen rum?
Ah ja, nur weil hier son par kuriere rumklabüstern, hat das nix zu bedeuten, das sind auch nur menschen .

Servus...


----------



## pedo77 (5. Januar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> Haaaaaallooooooo peeeeeedooooooo  ,
> 
> ja mensch so langsam kommen sie ja alle aus ihren löchern gekrochen, wa? Na denn ein herzliches wilkommen. Deinem bike nach zu urteilen tourst du auf unseren waldautobahnen rum?
> Ah ja, nur weil hier son par kuriere rumklabüstern, hat das nix zu bedeuten, das sind auch nur menschen .
> ...



erstmal einen freundlichen gruß zurück.
naja, ich find den kurierspocht immer noch sehr faszinierend, aber ja, wir sind eh alle menschen.
hmm, waldautobahnen... seit fast 3 jahren nur noch straße, mach morgen mal ein bild von meinem rad, wenn ich noch im hellen zu hause bin (abi stress  )
aber schweitzer wald hat früher viel spaß gemacht, war sehr knackich zu fahren

gruß, pedo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (5. Januar 2005)

...na da paßt du ja hier bestens in die runde, bin aber auch schon ein pa(a)r touren mit prexxer gefahrn, anner waterkant lang, da zieh ich auch gern ma meine stollen rauf...
Ach,*seufz*, würd gern wieder aufs rad, ja wenn ja wenn...
Foto machn, und postn...

Bis dennsen...


----------



## maddean (5. Januar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> ... weil mein fläschchen H2O immer ausreichend war.


ja, die H2O-flasche ist matzes markenzeichen. also sein neues rad erkenn ich dann wenn ich ne H2O-flasche mit v-max durch die stadt fahren seh    



			
				focusrider schrieb:
			
		

> ...dachte an einen Deuter Race X Air II ...


also ich hab mir den zwar nicht an geschaut, aber ich finde ein trinksäckchen immer besser als eine flasche am rad. ich fahre den vaudee freestar30 mit 2l säckchen. im sommer pack ich mir da nen kühlakku mit rein und hab ewig "kaltes klares wasser". ausserdem hat man das gewicht direkt am körper, und nicht am rad. also ich kanns nur empfehlen, egal welche marke.   ich glaube so richtig schlecht ist da nichts. die säcke von bicycles, rose und co sind vielleicht zum teil besser, und billiger dazu. nur blöd wenn was ausläuft oder das ding absolut unkompatibel zum rücken ist.


----------



## bikeäffchen (6. Januar 2005)

Halli Hallo Pedo77,

auch von meiner Seite ein herzliches Willkommen. Wenn die Bikes von focusrider und b-king fertig sind schreit das ja förmlich nach einer Tour.


@focusrider:

Is nur 'ne Idee, aber falls du schon nen Rucksack (mit separaten Fächern) hast, kannste auch nur die Trinkblase kaufen. Ist billiger, so um die 30 Euronen. Allerdings nicht unbedingt hübscher. Aber auf jeden Fall funktional.


bis denne.


----------



## pedo77 (6. Januar 2005)

hallo hallo
so, auch wenn ich kein blitzlicht mag, hier ist mein rad.
leider erkennt mensch die rostocker skyline  im hintergrund kaum
hab nach 2 stunden step aerobic aber nicht noch groß lust gehabt, mir eine schönére stelle zu suchen...





so, auf eine gemeinsame tour würde ich mich sehr freuen, nur kann ich zur zeit auch nicht viel fahren.
grund: ich bin zwar  singlespeed unterwegs, hab aber noch schaltung etc. am rad. das muß natürlich gerippt werden. hab auch alles an teilen hier, nur leider fehlt mir das nötige werkzeug und ich würds eigentlich ungern in nem shop machen lassen, weil's da nur geld kostet und ich das eh genauso gut selbst machen kann

gruß, pedo


----------



## maddean (6. Januar 2005)

@ pedo77

hui schnittig. das sieht ja im stand schon schnell aus. aber geile ausrede: ich kann nicht fahren weil mein rad ne gangschaltung hat *schmunzel*
ich fahre übrigens auch nur in eben diesem gang, beim rennrad auch. (hat nur ein 46er blatt) aber die singlespeedsache ist immer an finanziellen gründen gescheitert. das würd ich mir gerne mal bei dir angucken was du dir da gekauft hast. mit dem werkzeug könntest du glück haben. für kettenpeitsche und abzieher mal lieb bei b-king fragen. beim umbau würde ich gleich die oem-stütze (und kurbel) wechseln und die hörnchen abbauen. ;-)


----------



## pedo77 (6. Januar 2005)

@maddean

*beeindruckt*
du kannst auf dem bild die übersetzung erkennen ? nicht schlecht    
ich weiß gar nicht, was ich jetzt fahr, ich hab einfach n bischen rumgestellt, bis was fahrbares rauskam.
neue übersetzung wird 42:15 , damit ist in rostock alles fahrbar...
dafür brauch mensch auch nur ein dx-ritzel und n paar spacer, kostet nicht die welt und n kettenspanner kann mensch mit ein bischen pahntasie auch selbst bauen. oder halt schaltwerk dranlassen, ist mir aber zu unelegant. falls mir jemand mit werkzeug aushelfen kann, wär ich sehr dankbar, würde mich auch mit bier revanchieren 

und sonst so: kurbeln und stütze sind zwar oem, aber funktionell, ende nächsten jahres gibbet n neues rad, dann auch mit reputablen teilen.
und die barendies sind zum einen ganz praktisch, wenn man inner falschrum eingefahrenen einbahnstraße mal nem auto begegnet und keiner platz machen will -> spiegel ab
außerdem find ich ne zweite handposition auf langen touren sehr entspannend.
aber ja,  ohne barends siehts noch schneller aus 

bis die tage, pedo

edit: hab noch ein bild von mein umbaukit gefunden. da ist noch ein abschlussring von ner kasette dabei, kann mensch glaub ich aber auch den von der alten kasette nehmen. kostet komplett (mit einem ritzel) 25 taler beim singlespeedshop.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (6. Januar 2005)

...yop schließe mich maddin einfach ma an, genau das is das werkzeug um schnell durch HRO zu kommen. Und man fährt auch conti grand prix, sehr schön, so mut dat, hatte ich auch. Recht schnieke, haste ma ne gewichtsangabe? Die gabel is doch ne MX Comp oder? Singlespeed?   Ohh man, das wär nix für mich.
Bierchen????????? Her damit !!! Also werkzeug (ich mein das spezialdingensbummenszeugs) hab ich eigentlich so alles, hab mir damals ma son koffer gekauft, wo man quasi alle arbeiten am bike machen kann. 

Prost...


----------



## pedo77 (6. Januar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> ...yop schließe mich maddin einfach ma an, genau das is das werkzeug um schnell durch HRO zu kommen. Und man fährt auch conti grand prix, sehr schön, so mut dat, hatte ich auch. Recht schnieke, haste ma ne gewichtsangabe? Die gabel is doch ne MX Comp oder? Singlespeed?   Ohh man, das wär nix für mich.
> Bierchen????????? Her damit !!! Also werkzeug (ich mein das spezialdingensbummenszeugs) hab ich eigentlich so alles, hab mir damals ma son koffer gekauft, wo man quasi alle arbeiten am bike machen kann.
> 
> Prost...



nabend, die gabel is ne 2001 z5 mit 80mm, fahr aber aufgrund der kopflastigen sitzposition ca 50% negativfederweg. hab leider keine pumpe, die an das ventil ranreicht. mal sehen, wies demnächst finanziell aussieht, dann gibts auch noch ne starrgabel.
gewicht weiß ich nicht, aber ohne bremsen wars sehr leicht   
aber ich wollt das bei nem shop mal anne waage hängen lassen, wenn das umbaukit drin ist.
schätze mal so 11-12 kilo  
und danach eben nen halbes kilo weniger 

joar, also ich würde mir nen kurbelabzieher 4 kant, ne kettenpeitsche, n werkzeug zum kasette ab- und anschrauben und jemanden der mir ne kette kürzt wünschen. kannst ja mal dein lieblingsbier und die gewünschte menge kundtun und dann würd ich gern mal vorbeischauen.

gruß, pedo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (7. Januar 2005)

...yop, sollte machbar sein, dies WE bin ich aber nich hier, ev next week oder am WE. Mußt ma sagen, wann du "gestresster abiturient" es zeitlich einrichten kannst. Das mitm bierchen vertagen wir dann auf die nä tour, wenn mein bicicletta auch fertisch is.

Denn dann...


----------



## bikeäffchen (7. Januar 2005)

@focusrider:

Sag mal, hatte dein Bike Scheibenbremsen? Falls ja, hab ich heute eines gesehen das auf deine Beschreibung passt. Das war um 13.45 vor der Uni in der Ulmenstraße. Der Typ fuhr schön seitlich an mir vorbei. Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal nächste Woche 'ne halbe Stunde vor der oben genannten Zeit die Hundertschaft an Fahrrädern abklappern.

das bikeäffchen grüßt.


----------



## pedo77 (8. Januar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> ...yop, sollte machbar sein, dies WE bin ich aber nich hier, ev next week oder am WE. Mußt ma sagen, wann du "gestresster abiturient" es zeitlich einrichten kannst. Das mitm bierchen vertagen wir dann auf die nä tour, wenn mein bicicletta auch fertisch is.
> 
> Denn dann...



jeah, also nächstes we wär ganz cool
glaub, ich hab mirn derben magendarminfekt zugezogen. aber das sollte bis dahin ausgemerzt sein. 
wir können das ja dann per e-mail weiter besprechen

gruß, pedo


----------



## Key (8. Januar 2005)

@pedo77
Nur mal so ne Frage, warum willst du die Kiste auf Singlespeed umrüsten?
Weil es heute "cool" ist?
Du hast weder die Ausrüstung (Werkzeug) noch das Wissen wie dies eigentlich geht. Natürlich ist ein Shop zu teuer für dich , die haben ja nur das entsprechende Werkzeug  . 
Jemand der nicht einmal die Kasette alleine runter bekommt, und dann schreibt er baut einen Kettenspanner selber- na klar  .

@focusrider
Kannst du deinem Gefasel im Tread "Kotzbrocken in Fahrradläden" noch mal eine Übersetzung anfügen?
Ist echt Peinlich , dass du Pisa so bedienen musst!
Keiner weiss was du willst und zum Ausdruck bringen möchtest- du selber?

Also so ihr grössere Probleme (techn. - menschl.) art habt, können wir uns natürlich auch mal persönlich treffen  . 
gruss ulf


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (8. Januar 2005)

Key schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so ne Frage, warum willst du die Kiste auf Singlespeed umrüsten?
> Weil es heute "cool" ist?




Moin,

das sehe ich änlich, scheint mir in letzter zeit sonne art modeerscheinung zu sein, nur eff. bringen tuhts erst was wenn man konsequenten leichtbau betreibt, aber jedem das seine.



			
				Key schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast weder die Ausrüstung (Werkzeug) noch das Wissen wie dies eigentlich geht. Natürlich ist ein Shop zu teuer für dich , die haben ja nur das entsprechende Werkzeug  .
> Jemand der nicht einmal die Kasette alleine runter bekommt, und dann schreibt er baut einen Kettenspanner selber- na klar  .



...na na, brauchst ja nich gleich den diggen raushängen lassen. Nur weil pedo nich das passende werkzeug hat, heißt es noch nich, daß er nich schrauben kann, also ganz entspannt bleiben.
By the way, falls du`s noch nich gelesen hast, ich bin gerade dabei, das mit pedo anzuleihern...

Als dann...


----------



## pedo77 (8. Januar 2005)

Key schrieb:
			
		

> @pedo77
> Nur mal so ne Frage, warum willst du die Kiste auf Singlespeed umrüsten?
> Weil es heute "cool" ist?



na erstmal brauch ich nur einen gang, weil hier eh alles flach ist. zweitens sparts gut gewicht. drittens siehts besser aus (finde ich)



> Du hast weder die Ausrüstung (Werkzeug) noch das Wissen wie dies eigentlich geht. Natürlich ist ein Shop zu teuer für dich , die haben ja nur das entsprechende Werkzeug  .
> Jemand der nicht einmal die Kasette alleine runter bekommt, und dann schreibt er baut einen Kettenspanner selber- na klar  .



hey, das eine (kein werkzeug) bedingt nicht das andere (kein wissen).

gruß, pedo


----------



## asco1 (8. Januar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ja über weihnachten is noch was inner gerage entstanden, alles "custommade" sogar der LRS is selbst gebaut, nu kann ich ganz entspannt zur uni cruisen. Das ding is schon wieder so stylisch geworden (ah selbstlob stinkt, ich weiß  ), das ich mir noch ein richtig gutes schloß besorgen muß sonst muß ich wohl wirklich bald zu uni laufen.




YEAH! Sehr nice! Frag' mich nur, warum du ausgerechnet 'nen FELT (!) - Aufkleber an einen "Nicht-FELT-Rahmen" pappst. Meinereiner is stolz drauf KEINEN Felt im Keller stehen zu haben und Du baust Dir 'n stylishes Rad auf und machst'nen ..... ach was laber ich!?   - trotzdem schöner Cruizer!  
Kommst' am 5. Februar mit nach Hannover zum "EisbeinKruise"? Den organisiere ich mit 'n paar Leuten aus Hannover. Der Iven (von Fahrrad-Jordan in der Dobi) kommt auch mit'n paar Leuten mit. Wir rechnen mit ca. 80-100 Cruiser-, Lowriderbike-, BMX-, Bonanzarad-Fahrern .... sounds good - doesn't it?    (mehr zum EisbeinCruise hier)

so long - Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (8. Januar 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> glaub, ich hab mirn derben magendarminfekt zugezogen. aber das sollte bis dahin ausgemerzt sein.
> gruß, pedo



DAMN DIGGER, deswegen warste auch nich im GeKo am Donnerstag????
Gute Besserung!

Cheers!
basti


----------



## pedo77 (8. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> DAMN DIGGER, deswegen warste auch nich im GeKo am Donnerstag????
> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Cheers!
> basti



danke danke, je genau deswegen. außerdem wegen geldsparen, denn ich hab einen vorsatz für dieses jahr halten können bis jetzt: mit dem rauchen aufhören  
nur scheint mein körper sich noch nicht darauf einlassen zu wollen   

gruß und bis bald, pedo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (9. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> YEAH! Sehr nice! Frag' mich nur, warum du ausgerechnet 'nen FELT (!) - Aufkleber an einen "Nicht-FELT-Rahmen" pappst. Meinereiner is stolz drauf KEINEN Felt im Keller stehen zu haben und Du baust Dir 'n stylishes Rad auf und machst'nen ..... ach was laber ich!?   - trotzdem schöner Cruizer!
> Kommst' am 5. Februar mit nach Hannover zum "EisbeinKruise"? Den organisiere ich mit 'n paar Leuten aus Hannover. Der Iven (von Fahrrad-Jordan in der Dobi) kommt auch mit'n paar Leuten mit. Wir rechnen mit ca. 80-100 Cruiser-, Lowriderbike-, BMX-, Bonanzarad-Fahrern .... sounds good - doesn't it?    (mehr zum EisbeinCruise hier)
> 
> so long - Basti



Moin Asco, mensch aldä da spricht ja  unser cruizerguru rostocks, wa? Du, kann es sein, daß eines deiner bikes des öffteren inner ulmenstr. steht?
Ja mit den aufklebern weiß ich auch nich so recht, vielleicht pu(h)l ich die auch wieder ab, war nur sone idee, weil die ja an jedem teil von FELT mit dranhängen. Ganz fertig bin ich eh noch nich. Hab überlegt das rahmendreieck zu verkleiden und auf jede seite ein dickes wernerlogo raufzukleben. Der kerzenhalter soll auch direkt aufs schutzblech. Hinten will ich ein bölkstofflogo ranschrauben, als sone art nummernschild. Ja und denn is da noch der alte kettenschutz (hab ich von nem alten diamand), der muß mindestens noch schwarz werden, es sei denn du  hast'n plan, wo man son richtigen stylischen k-schutz herbekommt...
Ja das mit dem eisbeincruiz wird bei mir nix, hab im februar prüfung und die gehen (leider) vor. Aber wenn ihr ma ne tour durch rostock macht, bescheid sagen, ich bin auf jeden mit dabei.

So long, Matze


----------



## asco1 (9. Januar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Asco, mensch aldä da spricht ja  unser cruizerguru rostocks, wa? Du, kann es sein, daß eines deiner bikes des öffteren inner ulmenstr. steht?



öhm - wenn ich im SPAR einkaufe, dann ja!  Sonst steht das Baby hin und wieder am Saarplatz/Ecke Hundertmännerstraße. Aber jetz im Winter laß' ich's kaum raus. Nächste Woche wird's eh auseinandergerissen, weil ich 'nen neuen Rahmen bekomme. *strahl*



			
				<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> Ja mit den aufklebern weiß ich auch nich so recht, vielleicht pu(h)l ich die auch wieder ab, war nur sone idee, weil die ja an jedem teil von FELT mit dranhängen. Ganz fertig bin ich eh noch nich. Hab überlegt das rahmendreieck zu verkleiden und auf jede seite ein dickes wernerlogo raufzukleben. Der kerzenhalter soll auch direkt aufs schutzblech. Hinten will ich ein bölkstofflogo ranschrauben, als sone art nummernschild. Ja und denn is da noch der alte kettenschutz (hab ich von nem alten diamand), der muß mindestens noch schwarz werden, es sei denn du  hast'n plan, wo man son richtigen stylischen k-schutz herbekommt...



Jou, die Idee mit dem Werner-Theme find' ich ganz cool - aber dann mussu auf JEDEN noch'n Bölkstoffhalter und 'n Wurstblinker anbauen!   




			
				<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das mit dem eisbeincruiz wird bei mir nix, hab im februar prüfung und die gehen (leider) vor. Aber wenn ihr ma ne tour durch rostock macht, bescheid sagen, ich bin auf jeden mit dabei.



das is zwar schade, kann ich aber durchaus verstehen.  Ja, wie gesagt: nächste Woche krieg' ich meinen neuen Stretch-Rahmen und dann muß ich die Parts von meinem alten bike an den neuen Rahmen ballern. Dann is erstma EisbeinKruize und dann könn'wa gern ma 'ne Runde Richtung Warnemünde oder so drehen! 

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## carrat (9. Januar 2005)

Hi,
Bin auch ein Rostocker, dem das Fahrrad geklaut wurde   .
Ist ja sehr erschreckend, dass hier jeder 2. sein Bike verloren hat (mein Beileid).
Aber so lange es versichert war kann man sich ja immerhin auf die Neuanschaffung freuen   
Ich hol morgen mein neues Rad ab (ähnl. HAI Scream) & kann endlich wieder ordentlich fahren. Mein aktueller fahrbarer Untersatz (28" Citybike) ist nämlich nicht so das Wahre...

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.
Tschüß, Carlo


----------



## asco1 (9. Januar 2005)

carrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Bin auch ein Rostocker, dem das Fahrrad geklaut wurde   .
> Ist ja sehr erschreckend, dass hier jeder 2. sein Bike verloren hat (mein Beileid).
> Aber so lange es versichert war kann man sich ja immerhin auf die Neuanschaffung freuen
> ...




Hm - also mein Baby is noch da. *toitoitoi* ..... 

Also Pedo und Ich sind (fast) jeden Donnerstag im GeKo. Lecker Kaltgetränke undd lecker Reggae. So lässt sich's leben. 

So long.
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddean (9. Januar 2005)

@asco1

iven ist noch bei jordan...?
*schmunzel*
arbeitet der da jetzt so richtig? hauptberuflich?
seit wann steht der denn auf so verschörkelte fahrraddingens?


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (10. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm - also mein Baby is noch da. *toitoitoi* .....
> 
> Also Pedo und Ich sind (fast) jeden Donnerstag im GeKo. Lecker Kaltgetränke undd lecker Reggae. So lässt sich's leben.
> 
> ...



...mmh, reggae innada citi? Sounds weri gutta.  Mi is happyhour im keller...

So denn


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (10. Januar 2005)

maddean schrieb:
			
		

> @asco1
> seit wann steht der denn auf so verschörkelte fahrraddingens?



...übe dich ein wenig in toleranz mein freund   , du glaubst ja nich wie entspannt man auf solchem "dingensbummenszeugs" fahren, äh cruizen kann...


----------



## maddean (10. Januar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> ...übe dich ein wenig in toleranz mein freund



ähm... öhm... ähm...
eigentlich steckt ganz offensichtlich keine negative redefigur hinter meinen worten. ich bin so tolerant und liberal... ...hab nicht einmal etwas gegen dicke, die mit magura-felgeggebremsten fullies rumfahren. (nur ein beisiel)
hab doch nur schnörkeldingens geschrieben weil ich nicht wusste wie cruiser geschrieben wird *schmunzel*
also man möge mir hier bitte keine diffamierung von minderheiten unterstellen, ich mag alle die noch viel langsamer fahren als ich. wir haben hier doch alle das gleiche dogma, also bitte nicht sowas... ;-)


----------



## focusrider (10. Januar 2005)

@ bikeäffchen

ja mein bike hat scheibenbremsen, genauer gesagt Magura Julie 2003. Ich hab in Reutershagen auch schon an mir eins vorbeifahren sehen, aber der rahmen war in Größe M und nicht in Größe L. War der Rahmen etwas größer und haben sie am Sattel und an den Naben Schnellspanner mit Diebstahlschutz?   Die Schnellspanner können nur mit einem Innenfünfkantschlüssel richtig geöffnet werden oder mit Gewalt durch eine Zange. 

Wo sagst du hast du es gesehen am Universitätsplatz?

Es grüß der focusrider

@ Key

Ja stimmt ich hab ziehmlichen Scheiß geschrieben, sorry hab leider zwei Themen unabsichtlich vermischt (Fahrraddiebstahl, Kotzbrocken in Bikeläden).
Werde es sofort richtigstellen. Ach ja kann in der Eile doch mal passieren


----------



## bikeäffchen (10. Januar 2005)

@focusrider:

Auf sowas hab ich in den 2 Sekunden nicht geschaut. Nicht am Uni-Platz, sondern in der Ulmenstraße in der KTV (das rote Backsteingebäude, früher Russen-Kaserne).


----------



## asco1 (10. Januar 2005)

maddean schrieb:
			
		

> @asco1
> 
> iven ist noch bei jordan...?
> *schmunzel*
> arbeitet der da jetzt so richtig? hauptberuflich?



weiß net - frag' ihn doch mal 



			
				maddean schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann steht der denn auf so verschörkelte fahrraddingens?



*hüstel* - weiß net - vielleicht seit ich Ihn angefixt hab?!    Kein' Plan.

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## asco1 (10. Januar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> ...mmh, reggae innada citi? Sounds weri gutta.  Mi is happyhour im keller...



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Mon! Mittwochs im Keller bin ick auch oft - aber da is man wg. der HappyHour meist recht schnell sehr unkommunikativ ... 

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## focusrider (10. Januar 2005)

Tach,

mein Chef hat mir vorhin mitgeteilt, das er uns als Mitarbeiter im Mai oder Juni ein bisschen scheuchen will. Er plant eine moderate Radtour von Rostock Hauptbahnhof aus. Die Strecke sollte nicht über Landstraßen führen sondern sich abwechseln mit Wald und Feldwegen. Habt ihr da ein paar Strecken für mich die empfehlen könnt.


Danke im Voraus für eure hilfe

Es grüßt der focusrider


----------



## pedo77 (10. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm - also mein Baby is noch da. *toitoitoi* .....
> 
> Also Pedo und Ich sind (fast) jeden Donnerstag im GeKo. Lecker Kaltgetränke undd lecker Reggae. So lässt sich's leben.
> 
> ...



hmm, ich glaub das wird bis mai ein wenig seltener:
1. abi -> hätte nicht gedacht, daß das doch noch mal son streß wird. bin bis jetzt immer so ganz gut durchgeglitten
2. geld sparen -> neues rad liegt an, hab allein durchs nichtrauchen letzte woche 20 taler gespart
3. bin ich im falschen sportkurs -> nämlich stepaerobic und das ist auch donnerstags. ich hab gemerkt das ich überhaupt keine körperkoordination hab. jungs sollten eher baumstämme mit kettensägen kaputtschneiden oder auf teufel komm raus sich auf dem rad quälen, aber nicht gezwungen werden, zu eurodance komplexe tanzübungen durchzuführen  

aber ich werd trotzdem noch das ein oder andere mal im geko vorbeischauen, wenn es sich einrichten lässt.

gruß, pedo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (10. Januar 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, ich glaub das wird bis mai ein wenig seltener:
> 1. abi -> hätte nicht gedacht, daß das doch noch mal son streß wird. bin bis jetzt immer so ganz gut durchgeglitten
> 2. geld sparen -> neues rad liegt an, hab allein durchs nichtrauchen letzte woche 20 taler gespart
> 3. bin ich im falschen sportkurs -> nämlich stepaerobic und das ist auch donnerstags. ich hab gemerkt das ich überhaupt keine körperkoordination hab. jungs sollten eher baumstämme mit kettensägen kaputtschneiden oder auf teufel komm raus sich auf dem rad quälen, aber nicht gezwungen werden, zu eurodance komplexe tanzübungen durchzuführen
> ...



- mit'm Abi das, kann ich gut verstehen! 
- mit 'm Rauchen .. öhm ...  ... Geldsparen is'n Argument. 
- stepaerobic??? Eurodance????       Ich schmeiß' mich wech!

Naja - du weißt, wo du mich findest.     

Cheers!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (10. Januar 2005)

focusrider schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> mein Chef hat mir vorhin mitgeteilt, das er uns als Mitarbeiter im Mai oder Juni ein bisschen scheuchen will. Er plant eine moderate Radtour von Rostock Hauptbahnhof aus. Die Strecke sollte nicht über Landstraßen führen sondern sich abwechseln mit Wald und Feldwegen. Habt ihr da ein paar Strecken für mich die empfehlen könnt.
> 
> ...



mmh, naja, soviel wirste hier net finden, generell bietet sich die ostsee an, z.b. von warnemünde richtung börgerende/kühlungsborn, oder andere seite richtung markgrafenheide und denn in die wälder (schnatermann).


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (10. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> da is man wg. der HappyHour meist recht schnell sehr unkommunikativ ...
> 
> Cheers!
> Basti



...son mist, volksdroge nr. 1, kenn ich irgendwie   ...

Prost


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (10. Januar 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, ich glaub das wird bis mai ein wenig seltener:
> 1. abi -> hätte nicht gedacht, daß das doch noch mal son streß wird. bin bis jetzt immer so ganz gut durchgeglitten



...streß is ungesund, immer locker bleiben...



			
				pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. geld sparen -> neues rad liegt an, hab allein durchs nichtrauchen letzte woche 20 taler gespart



...wie weise, zahlt sich gleich doppelt aus -> neues bike + gesundheit...



			
				pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. bin ich im falschen sportkurs -> nämlich stepaerobic und das ist auch donnerstags. ich hab gemerkt das ich überhaupt keine körperkoordination hab. jungs sollten eher baumstämme mit kettensägen kaputtschneiden oder auf teufel komm raus sich auf dem rad quälen, aber nicht gezwungen werden, zu eurodance komplexe tanzübungen durchzuführen



...und die moral von der geschicht? fahre fahrrad, oder nicht  

So denn


----------



## pedo77 (10. Januar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> ...und die moral von der geschicht? fahre fahrrad, oder nicht
> 
> So denn



grr, würd ich ja gern, nur werd ich von dem schulbewertungssystem genötigt, an diesem kurs teil zunehmen und mindestens einen punkt (entspricht 5-) zu erreichen. hatte die letzten beiden semester konstant zwei (glatte 5)    außerdem muß ich mind. 50 % der stunden anwesend sein, damit der kurs anerkannt wird.
ich bin auch nur in dem kurs, weil alle ich das einschreiben ein bischenverschlafen hab. wer macht schon freiwillig stepaerobic? leute die's nötig haben. das schlägt auf die lipido..   
egal, bald ist alles vorbei   

gruß, pedo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (10. Januar 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> grr, würd ich ja gern, nur werd ich von dem schulbewertungssystem genötigt, an diesem kurs teil zunehmen und mindestens einen punkt (entspricht 5-) zu erreichen. hatte die letzten beiden semester konstant zwei (glatte 5)    außerdem muß ich mind. 50 % der stunden anwesend sein, damit der kurs anerkannt wird.
> ich bin auch nur in dem kurs, weil alle ich das einschreiben ein bischenverschlafen hab. wer macht schon freiwillig stepaerobic? leute die's nötig haben. das schlägt auf die lipido..
> egal, bald ist alles vorbei
> 
> gruß, pedo



...hihi , wußte ja nich, daß das zum schulprogramm zählt, mein beileid...

Flachköbber macht laune...


----------



## focusrider (11. Januar 2005)

Morgen @ all

am freitag kann ich endlich mein bike hollen   Werd es dann sofort am Samstag richtig austesten, in der Kühlung (Kühlungsborn). Wenn ihr am Samstag so gegen 11 Uhr noch nichts vorhabt können wir es so richtig krachen lassen    Ich hab mir gestern in der Stadtbibilothek ein paar Radwanderkarten geholt die studier ich jetzt erstmal. Noch mal danke für eure Hilfe.

Es grüßt der focusrider


----------



## asco1 (12. Januar 2005)

Holla,

so, da isser, (fast) fertig - mein "ASCObar".

frame: Pimpgarage "Escobar"
fork: straight fork /w twisted support bars
wheels: 24''-Weinmann chrome
tires: Fatty-O 24x3
hub: SRAM 7-speed
sproket: DK Ironcross
pedals: DK Ironcross

Warum "ASCObar"? Weil seinerzeit mein Graffiti-Tag "ASCO" war und das passt irgendwie zum "Escobar". 

Ja, ich weiß - ich muß den Schaltzug noch ordentlich verlegen.  :















die Ausfaller waren zu schmal für die SRAM-7-speed. Was macht man als findiger Schrauber? Gewindestange, zwei Muttern, zwei Unterlegscheiben und AUFBIEGEN! 





















Fährt sich göttlich!  Wenn jemand mich mit'nem FETTEN Grinsen durch HRO schnicken sieht - HOLLA AT ME!        

Cheers!


----------



## pedo77 (12. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Holla,
> 
> so, da isser, (fast) fertig - mein "ASCObar".
> 
> ...



du hast mal gemalt? hier in rostock? da muss ich dir wohl mal bei gelegenheit mein blackbook zeigen.
war auch mal recht aktiv, aber naja...

schaltzug?     

wünsch dir viel spaß mit dem rad, sieht sehr geil aus.

bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (12. Januar 2005)

in Rostock? .... öhm - nö, ich kann mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (12. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt sich göttlich!  Wenn jemand mich mit'nem FETTEN Grinsen durch HRO schnicken sieht - HOLLA AT ME!
> Cheers!



Respect aii. King of da roadana. Wohnzimmeratmosphäre. Im fernsehsessel through da zity cruizn hat schon was. Beneidenswert sind deine 7! gänge, ich hab nur 3 , die lampe macht auch ordentlich was her.
Damit wirst du die blicke auf dich ziehen.

...und wer is nu könig? Abfahrt...


----------



## pedo77 (12. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> in Rostock? .... öhm - nö, ich kann mich nicht erinnern.



na dann würd sich das ja anbieten, nochmal los zu ziehen, wenn du magst
sollte aber vielleicht nicht so öffentlich besprochen werden


----------



## asco1 (12. Januar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> Respect aii. King of da roadana. Wohnzimmeratmosphäre. Im fernsehsessel through da zity cruizn hat schon was. Beneidenswert sind deine 7! gänge, ich hab nur 3 , die lampe macht auch ordentlich was her.
> Damit wirst du die blicke auf dich ziehen.
> 
> ...und wer is nu könig? Abfahrt...




*hihi* - sorry - ich bin momentan zu keiner ernstzunehmenden Aussage fähig. Das Teil is einfach ZU GEIL! ich könnt 24/7 wild onanierend durch die Gegend schnicken ..... und würd's nichmal merken.       

Wofür die 7 Gänge in HRO gut sein sollen muß ich aber auch erst rausfinden.  Die sind im Grunde "nur" ein Zugeständnis an meine alte Heimat. Im Harz ohne Gangschaltung ging gar net!


----------



## asco1 (12. Januar 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> na dann würd sich das ja anbieten, nochmal los zu ziehen, wenn du magst
> sollte aber vielleicht nicht so öffentlich besprochen werden



Sorry mate - I'm through with that $**T. Vielleicht nochmal an 'ner Hall - aber auf Stress mit der Rennleitung hab ich kein' Bock mehr. Da muß ich hart zu mir sein - auch wenn's hin und wieder mal in den Fingerspitzen kribbelt


----------



## pedo77 (15. Januar 2005)

so, da issed.
danke an b-king für werkzeug und unterstützung.
hoffe, ihr habt euren rechner noch hinbekommen   





kettenspanner, selbst zusammengebraten
die kette noch ein einziges glied kürzer und sie hätte nicht mehr geschlossen   






umbau von kasette auf dx-ritzel
bin heute morgen ne kleine runde gefahren, und die übersetzung (42:15)macht mit dem geringeren gewicht sehr viel spaß






gruß, pedo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (15. Januar 2005)

na aber HALLO!  NICE! Da geht einer den SSp-Weg geradeaus!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (15. Januar 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> so, da issed.
> danke an b-king für werkzeug und unterstützung.
> hoffe, ihr habt euren rechner noch hinbekommen



...no prob, der rechner läuft aber immer noch nich. Sieht doch ganz gut aus mitm kettenspanner, würd den v-brakearm aber noch verschönern.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (15. Januar 2005)

...ein hab ich noch...

war heut nachmittag auch noch ein wenig aktiv-kreativ. Mein kerzenhaldä hielt den altagsbetrieb nich stand, so daß ich hin aufs schutzblech geschraubt hab. Hinzu kam denn noch das bölkstoffnummernschild.

uuuuunnnndddd abfohrt...


----------



## asco1 (15. Januar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> ...ein hab ich noch...
> 
> war heut nachmittag auch noch ein wenig aktiv-kreativ. Mein kerzenhaldä hielt den altagsbetrieb nich stand, so daß ich hin aufs schutzblech geschraubt hab. Hinzu kam denn noch das bölkstoffnummernschild.
> 
> uuuuunnnndddd abfohrt...



ha! GEIL!  ..... ich war heut' nur faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahren; nix kreativ!


----------



## pedo77 (15. Januar 2005)

[drunken]

@ b-king

jeah, jeah, jeah, nur noch geil nur noch schön  
v-brake arm wird die nächsten tage vielleicht noch zurechtgefeilt, muß mal schauen wie ich laune hab

@ asco

was mir gerade auffiel: wo bekommt man eigentlich eine kette in der länge her? doch wohl nicht etwa 27 ketten zusammengenietet, oder?    

einen schönen samstag abend noch



[/drunken]


----------



## asco1 (16. Januar 2005)

Yo Pedo,

doch doch, das sind zwei verchromte BMX-Ketten zusammengenietet. Geht ja nich anders. 

So, in Anbetracht des G.E.I.L.E.N. Wetters werd' ich mich jetz mit meinem Baby in Richtung Warnemünde begeben. Wenn mich wer sieht - holla at me!  Oder besser: klopft mir auf'n Rücken - ich denke, ich werd'n Walkman auf'n Ohren haben und nich hören, wenn wer ruft. 

L8R.
Basti


----------



## asco1 (16. Januar 2005)

so, ca. 3h später ... ich weder in HRO-City!  geile Tour, geiles Wetter ..... schöööööööööön!

ein paar kleine Impressionen von unterwegs:


----------



## pedo77 (16. Januar 2005)

hui, schaut aus, als hättest du viel spaß gehabt.

[pussy] mir wars heut zu kalt zum fahrradfahren [/pussy]
ich bin nur so ein bischen in grall müritz am strand rumgetorcht.

grüße, pedo


----------



## asco1 (16. Januar 2005)

hm - Spaß hielt sich in Grenzen:

1. war's in der Tat sehr kalt
2. waren kurz vor Warnemünde meine Batterien alle
3. muß man sich erst dran gewöhnen, auf dem Stretch solche Touren zu fahren. Mir tut alles weh.
4. stimmt meine Kettenline noch nicht 100% (Kette flog ab - natürlich direkt gegenüber einer vollbesetzten Bushaltestelle) DAMN IT!

in Warnemünde ließ es sich übrigens so'n kaputter Typ nicht nehmen, in die Ostsee zu springen. UNGLAUBLICH!

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (18. Januar 2005)

[diesma auch drunken]

...ach männers, mir fehlt mein bike so sehr  .Ein kleiner trost is mein cruiser, ich weiß net wie's dir geht asco, aber wenn ich durch HRO fahre ziehe ich (in gewisser maßen) die blicke auf mich, muß wohl daran liegen, das ich den Werner als "Kühlerfigur" dran hab. Muß manchma selbst ein wenig schmunzeln, wenn ich sehe wie die leute vor (neid oder) verwunderung guggn, wenn ich so daher gecruised komme. Trotz alleddem gibbet nur positive reaktionen, UND DAS IS GUT SO!
Ja mensch als ich mit pedo letzten freitag geschraubt hab, hat er mir vertellt, daß ihr euch ab und zu ma im GeKo trefft um zu schnaggn, wohl eher was zu trinken... Ich hätte da noch etwas, wo ich glaub das ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet... Ich will noch nen tank an meinen rahmen haben, zumindest will ich das rahmendreieck verkleiden und denn will ich da noch n dickes wernerlogo rauf haben, bin mir da noch nich ganz schlüssig, daher würde sich doch ma ein treffen anbieten, oder? Naja werd heute (also jetzt is quasi schon dienstag) ma wieder ins ST guggn, oder ev. am freitag ma ins GeKo (war noch nie da, bin ja auch noch nich so lange in HRO).
So jetzt is aber schluß mit meinem drunkenheitslaberflash...

[/diesma auch drunken]

und abfohrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (18. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> hm - Spaß hielt sich in Grenzen:
> 
> 1. war's in der Tat sehr kalt
> 2. waren kurz vor Warnemünde meine Batterien alle
> ...



...wie du schon gesagt hast, im sommer cruisen nur die weichen, im winter dafür aber die harten und du warst ja gerade unterwegs...

so long...


----------



## asco1 (18. Januar 2005)

B-King: Dienstag ST? Hm - wäre zu überlegen - was geht'n da so? (War ich noch nie - war mir immer zu voll vor der Tür).
Also wir sind immer am Donnerstag im GeKo - weil schööööön entspannt Reggae läuft. Freitag wäre aber auch mal interessant, weil freitags Ska gespielt wird. 
Idee für deinen "Tank" hätt' ich schon 

So long!
Basti


----------



## pedo77 (18. Januar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will noch nen tank an meinen rahmen haben, zumindest will ich das rahmendreieck verkleiden und denn will ich da noch n dickes wernerlogo rauf haben



ich hab noch werner bücher rumliegen., da wird das meist so gelöst, daß du einfach ein etsprechendes blech nimmst und das dann über ne form (zb holz)dängelst. das wäre also der authentischste   weg. mal sehen, was basti vorschlägt.

@focusrider. neues bike schon da? bilder?

ich wollt heut so schön fahren, aber nachdem ich mich gerda anderthalb stunden mit dem auto durch die innenstadt gequält hab, ist mir die lust, obschon des miserablen wetters eingeschränkt, komplett abhanden gekommen.

grüße, pedo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (18. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> B-King: Dienstag ST? Hm - wäre zu überlegen - was geht'n da so? (War ich noch nie - war mir immer zu voll vor der Tür).
> Also wir sind immer am Donnerstag im GeKo - weil schööööön entspannt Reggae läuft. Freitag wäre aber auch mal interessant, weil freitags Ska gespielt wird.
> Idee für deinen "Tank" hätt' ich schon
> 
> ...



...also heut wär im ST 112 party, sol heißen es gibt 3 getränke im angebot zwei zu je 1,- und eeins zu 2,- EUR, da kann man schön günstig sau***, ähm feiern mein ich natürlich. Werd heute aber nichmehr hin, muß morgen früh raus. Wenn ich am freitag ins GeKo gehe, sag ich nochma bescheid.

Als dann


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (18. Januar 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab noch werner bücher rumliegen., da wird das meist so gelöst, daß du einfach ein etsprechendes blech nimmst und das dann über ne form (zb holz)dängelst. das wäre also der authentischste   weg. mal sehen, was basti vorschlägt.



...wär ne möglichkeit, aber ganz schön umständlich. Hatte überlegt aus styropor ne form zu schleifen und denn gfk drüber zu laminieren, arbeitsaufwand is aber auch nich ganz unerheblich.

Bis neulich


----------



## pedo77 (18. Januar 2005)

okay, deine idee ist wohl einfacher umzusetzen, und viel aushalten muss das objekt ja auch nicht. nach dem laminieren glattschleifen und lackieren, eigentlich die einfachste lösung  

dann eben kein manowar-trashmetal-funkengesprühe    

viel erfolg


----------



## focusrider (19. Januar 2005)

@ pedo77

ja es ist da, hab es am 14 bei Bike & Outdoormarket abgeholt.   Am Samstag hab ich mit ihm schon eine kleine Tour gemacht, nichts dolles nur von Reutershagen bis Nienhagen danach hatte ich kein Gefühl mehr in meinen Fingern, da ich nur Übergangshandschuhe mit hatte.   War schau kalt und meine Pfotten schön rot.  Also hab ich mir erst mal gestern ein paar vernünpfige Handschuhe geholt GoreTex Extrem nicht billig aber super, kann man ja auch erwarten für 62.   Mein Cube ist spitze da macht das Fahren richtig Spaß.   Werd mir heut noch Löffler Ziehenwärmer hollen und denn gehts Samstag und wenn das Wetter am Sonntag noch gut ist auch am Sonntag ab ins Gelände.  

@ all 

Könnt ja mit eine Runde drehen.   Was habt ihr für ein Tachometer ich will mir den Sigma BC 1200 hollen, könnt ihr den mir empfehlen?


Es grüßt der focusrider


----------



## pedo77 (19. Januar 2005)

@focusrider

ähem, bilder? oder hast du keine digi-cam? würd mich doch mal interessieren, wie dein rad ausschaut

also, ich hab nen alten bc800, der hat alles was ich brauch, nämlich:
tages-, gesamtkilometer, tagesfahrzeit, Vmax, Vquer und ne uhr
die neuen nach 2002 haben aber glaub ich veränderte funktionen

gruß, pedo


----------



## asco1 (21. Januar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> ...also heut wär im ST 112 party, sol heißen es gibt 3 getränke im angebot zwei zu je 1,- und eeins zu 2,- EUR, da kann man schön günstig sau***, ähm feiern mein ich natürlich. Werd heute aber nichmehr hin, muß morgen früh raus. Wenn ich am freitag ins GeKo gehe, sag ich nochma bescheid.
> 
> Als dann



so Moin Junx,

War gestern im GeKo - bin aber einer Freitags-Ska-Session nicht abgeneigt.  Sacht ma an!

Wg. "Tank": Jou - hören sich beide Ideen ganz gut an. Blech hat natürlich mehr "Stil"  Aber die GFK-Konstruktion wär' ne Alternative. Muß mir auch noch was aus GFK o.ä. basteln.

So long - laßt hören, was heut' Abend geht.
basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedo77 (21. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> So long - laßt hören, was heut' Abend geht.
> basti



ich weiß gar nicht ob ich das schreiben darf.
im trafo (wegbeschreibung gibts nich) treten heut abend im rahmen einer antifa-soli-veranstaltung egotronic auf. diese sind zwar mehr im antideutschen bereich einzuordnen aber die mucke soll ziemlich nett electro sein.
da es jedoch nur so halblegal stattfindet, auf konfrontation mit den bullen vorbereitet sein. eintritt wahrscheinlich freiwillig (soli-beitrag), beginn weiß ich nicht.
ich werd wahrscheinlich da sein

gruß, pedo


----------



## focusrider (21. Januar 2005)

@pedo77

doch ich hab eine Digialcamera aber bis jetzt ist es noch im Serienzustand also nichts verändert. Es gefällt mir auch so wie es jetzt aussieht hab bis jetzt keine probs mit ihm.   

Es grüßt der focusrider


----------



## maddean (21. Januar 2005)

focusrider schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ja mit eine Runde drehen.   Was habt ihr für ein Tachometer ich will mir den Sigma BC 1200 hollen, könnt ihr den mir empfehlen?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Also ich hab den BC 1200 inkl RCS Funkmodul in meiner Ersatzteile- und Werkzeugkiste liegen.  Dass ich ihn nicht mehr benutze liegt zum einen daran dass es mich nicht mehr interessiert wie schnell und wie lange ich unterwegs bin, und zum anderen klappert der Funkempfänger durch das automatische Abschaltsystem. Aber bei den neuen soll das wohl nicht mehr so sein hab ich gehört.
> ...


----------



## pedo77 (21. Januar 2005)

so, ich war grad ein bischen draußen, spielen 
hatte leider nur ne miese (aber leichte) digicam (kein handy) dabei.
erstmal raus aus rostock.





weiter gehts, wo ist eigentlich der wind?




auf zur sonne !!




hinfahrt war ganz entspannt. wo ist eigentlich dieser wind... egal...
hätt ich rock statt drum'n'bass aufm ohr, wär ich wohl nicht so schnell  
25 minuten eierschaukeln im 29er schnitt, ich bin zufrieden und lasse mich vom wind tragen (was ich zu dem zeitpunkt noch nicht wusste) 












so, kurze pause. boah, da ist der wind ja wieder.. gut, daß ich in die andere richtung fahre..
moment, ich muß doch jetzt wider zurück. verdammt! schnell noch ne tafel schokolade gegessen, taback und papers in der jacke suchen um mich zu stärken, ne kurze holländische könnt ich jetzt schon vertragen..
scheint, als wenn ich den taback zu hause gelassen hab. egal, auf gehts, wieder zurück. 50 minuten mit nem 15er schnitt. wenn ich jetz zum bilder machen absteige, steig ich nie wieder auf, ich würde einfach anfangen zu heulen..
also bild aufm rad gemacht..




aber ich muß trotzdem sagen, daß ich ne schaltung nicht einmal vermisst habe. mir ist zwar ein paar mal die kette abgesprungen, aber das lag am kettenspanner, der muß noch mal überarbeitet werden..
singlespeed macht spaß, mensch hat _immer_ den richtigen gang. und der wind, naja, hin wars geil...   

so, wünsche euch allen ein schönes wochenende

gruß,pedo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (21. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> so Moin Junx,
> 
> War gestern im GeKo - bin aber einer Freitags-Ska-Session nicht abgeneigt.  Sacht ma an!
> 
> ...



Moin asco, also bei mir wird dat nix, muß die nächsten 2 wochen für prüfungen lernen, eventuell bin ich next saturday auf der stubnitz da is "fully loaded*** 3 Jahre Birthday Bash", also reggae/dancehall.

So denn


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (21. Januar 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich war grad ein bischen draußen, spielen
> gruß,pedo



...schöne bildergeschichte, ich will auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (21. Januar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> Moin asco, also bei mir wird dat nix, muß die nächsten 2 wochen für prüfungen lernen, eventuell bin ich next saturday auf der stubnitz da is "fully loaded*** 3 Jahre Birthday Bash", also reggae/dancehall.
> 
> So denn



aaaight  dude! Dann weiß ich ja bescheid. Nächste Woche "Fully Loaded Birthday Bash" is ja wohl Ehrensache!

Blessed!
Basti


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (28. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> aaaight  dude! Dann weiß ich ja bescheid. Nächste Woche "Fully Loaded Birthday Bash" is ja wohl Ehrensache!
> 
> Blessed!
> Basti



Moinsen,

so asco, also so wie's ausschaut werd ich wohl sa auf der stubnitz abrocken (obwohl ich eigentlich mathe lernen sollte, aber man muß auchma prioritäten setzten  ), falls du denn auch da bist können wir ja ma ein wenig fachsimpeln..., aso und wie stehts mit pedo?


----------



## asco1 (28. Januar 2005)

Holla! ... okay - morgen Stubnitz - is gebongt - und nich vor 3.00h schlappmachen!  *bounce*

RIDDIM COME FIRE! :-D

Cheers!

Bin heute evntl. im GeKo (Ska) oder in der "Butterblume" (Rockabilly)


----------



## pedo77 (29. Januar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> aso und wie stehts mit pedo?



joar stubnitz ist auf jeden fall pflichtveranstaltung dieses mal. 
weiß aber nicht, wie ansprechbar ich dann noch bin, habe vorher wohl noch ein rendezvous mit den beiden damen absinthia und sativa  . naja, tanzen wird lustig, hoffentlich kommen ganz viele liebe menchen...

gruß, pedo


----------



## asco1 (29. Januar 2005)

true dat! .... Pedo - bring' die beiden Mädelz doch einfach mit!    

Wann seid Ihr eigentlich dort?


----------



## pedo77 (29. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> true dat! .... Pedo - bring' die beiden Mädelz doch einfach mit!
> 
> Wann seid Ihr eigentlich dort?



joar, also ich denk, daß sativa mich schon begleiten wird, die stubnitz wird von fdp-wählern nicht umsonst "drogenschiff" genannt.
denke mal, ich werd mit meinen jungs so gegen elf dort aufschlagen


----------



## asco1 (30. Januar 2005)

*gähn* ..... WOW! War DAS 'ne Nacht!  ... GEIL! *bounce*


----------



## pedo77 (30. Januar 2005)

*gerade aufgewacht*

tanzen und schrei'n, so soll es sein...

hat mal wieder sehr viel spaß gemacht, und alles für umsonst


----------



## asco1 (30. Januar 2005)

*gröhl* MASSIVE - GIMMI A SIGNAL!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (30. Januar 2005)

...so mein kopf is wieder einigermaßen klar. Yop war ein gar lustges festchen. So kann man jedesma die semesterferien beginnen. Übrigens morgen inner glotze -> N24 Fazination Fahrrad um 21:45.

also dann männers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (2. Februar 2005)

hehe - schaut mal Junx, was ich gefunden habe.
MTB-News-Nord-Massive in full effect! 




















mehr auf http://www.fully-loaded.de


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (2. Februar 2005)

...heyyyyyy krass fett aldä. Kuhle sache man, wußt garnich, daß es von fullyloaded ne webpage gibt.
Kommendes we is eisbeincruiz wa? Wünsch euch viel spaß und gutes wetter, und ordentl. fotos machen, gelle?
Ich werd ev. dieses we meinen tank in angriff nehmen, werds nat. angemessen dokumentieren.

...und abfohrt


----------



## pedo77 (2. Februar 2005)

yeah, die üblichen verdächtigen


----------



## asco1 (2. Februar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Kommendes we is eisbeincruiz wa? Wünsch euch viel spaß und gutes wetter, und ordentl. fotos machen, gelle?



Fotos und Mini-DV-Video für 'ne feiste DVD - AUF JEEEDEN!.  Wetter is sekundär - heißt ja nich umsonst "Eisbein Cruise"! Nur die Pussies cruizen im Sommer!   



			
				<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd ev. dieses we meinen tank in angriff nehmen, werds nat. angemessen dokumentieren.



Bin gespannt, wie's wird!  Good luck!

der Basti


----------



## asco1 (2. Februar 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> yeah, die üblichen verdächtigen



wer is eigentlich auf dem zweiten Bild die Kleene mit dem weißen Shirt? *sabber*


----------



## pedo77 (2. Februar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> wer is eigentlich auf dem zweiten Bild die Kleene mit dem weißen Shirt? *sabber*



hui  , die hab ich auf anderen bildern auch noch gesehen.
echt, ein absolutes formel 1- mädel.
schade, daß die nicht zu mir gehört  
hätte vielleicht nicht die ganze zeit in der ersten reihe tanzen sollen.
aber wo sonst kann man sich besser der musik hingeben? besser als sich hinten von so edelkörpern ablenken zu lassen.
obwohl.. eigentlich nich


----------



## pedo77 (3. Februar 2005)

heut abend alle mann geko?
mal easy ibc-nordost-represent

gruß, pedo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (3. Februar 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> heut abend alle mann geko?
> mal easy ibc-nordost-represent
> 
> gruß, pedo



...boah mist, zu kurzfristig. Ev. next week, dann gibbet auch einiges auszuwerten -> eisbeincruise+tankbau. Fals du gehst viel spaß.

bis neulich


----------



## asco1 (3. Februar 2005)

shit - bin noch in der Firma und muß dann morgen früh für'n EBK packen und ab in'n Zug. :-/ ... nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub und bleibe vorerst im Süden. Bin am 14./15. wieder in HRO.

So long Junx - macht das Beste draus!

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedo77 (3. Februar 2005)

so war heut ganz alleine da, nichmal paul und konsorten waren da
hab mich dafür aber ganz nett mit der thekenhexe andreas unterhalten

so long...


----------



## asco1 (3. Februar 2005)

damn it - und ich sitz immernoch in der Firma - ich könnt' ins Essen kotzen!


----------



## pedo77 (3. Februar 2005)

hmm, war sogar mit fahrrad da und hatte dir auch mein schwarzes buch mitgebracht.
egal, nächstes mal


----------



## pedo77 (10. Februar 2005)

und sonst so? heut abend geko?


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (11. Februar 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> und sonst so? heut abend geko?



och man sach doch ma früher bescheid. Was geht morgen? Ich werd mit meinen jungx inne trotzenburg (warscheinlich) und nen zünfitigen bierumtrunk starten. Was danach geht wieß net, denke aber wir werden nich den ganzen abend da verweilen.
Ma was ganz anderes. Ich hab folg. plan. Wie wärs ma mit fett beleuchtung ma dem sonnenaufgang anner waterkant entgegen zu radeln? Also ich mein so ne aktion von wegen spät abends los, sich ord/(etw), zu trinken mit zu nehmen und denn immer schön anner küste entlang dem sonnenaufgang entgegen. Also so richtig nacht und fun/alk dabei, das wär doch ma was. Ich mein jetzt nich sofort, aber mehr so richtung frühjahr/sommer hin, längerfristig orienteirt. Was hältst davon? (von warnemünde nach kühlungsborn und zurück ca. 50 km). Soll auch an die anderen (zahlreichen) mitlesern gedacht sein.

Man verzeihe mir mein unkorektes deutsch, aber der akl entfaltet gerade seine wirkung.

so denn


----------



## carrat (11. Februar 2005)

Wow, geniale Idee, da bin ich dabei!
Guten8, Carlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedo77 (11. Februar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> Was hältst davon? (von warnemünde nach kühlungsborn und zurück ca. 50 km). Soll auch an die anderen (zahlreichen) mitlesern gedacht sein.
> 
> so denn



joar, das klingt sehr interessant. muß mal sehen, wann ich nochmal ferien hab, das abi stresst zur zeit gewaltig, jeder will irgendwas erledigt haben, bah, ich chill lieber.
hmm, ja beleuchtung wird auch sone sache. hab zwar noch ne mirage, aber der akku ist kaputt, weil die, wie alles andere, zwei jahre ohne benutzung nur rumlag.
aber ne lampe ist eh nur gewicht  
ich warte immer noch auf meine starrgabel...

@carrat: hallo erstmal, bist hier schon länger unterwegs?

gruß, pedo


----------



## carrat (11. Februar 2005)

Naja, so seit Dezember bin ich hier im Forum (weil mir mein Rad geklaut wurde und ich mich vorm Neukauf  etwas informieren wollte).
Hab aber noch niemanden von euch (bewusst) getroffen. Jedenfalls wären mir eure Räder aufgefallen, vor allem die fetten Cruiser.
Hab auch noch einen im Keller, bei dem allerdings mal die Hinterachse gebrochen ist und nun fährt er vorne auf 26", aber hinten auf 24" mit superschmalem Reifen.. Nicht so stylisch.
Kann zufällig jemand von euch ein Rad einspeichen oder mir dabei helfen? Hab die Felge und Nabe ja da, bräuchte nur noch die Speichen und das passende Werkzeug...
Tschüß, carlo


----------



## asco1 (11. Februar 2005)

Moin Carlo,

Cruiser mit 24" hinten? Mach' einfach die 24x3 Fatty-O-Reifen drauf. Sehen geil aus, haben im Außendurchmesser auch wieder um die 16", federn wie die Sau und fahren sich göttlich - außerdem haste damit dann den ultimativen 60s-custom-chopper-look ... nur so'n Tipp. 

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## carrat (12. Februar 2005)

Basti, An sich ne super Idee, nur
1. Ist die Felge des 24er Rades eine DDR-Superschmalversion
2. Wollte ich vorne und hinten den gleichen Look bezüglich 'Gelbwandreifen' (weiß ist schon etwas vergilbt) mit schön breiten Felgen und
3. Ist mir der Fatty-O ehrlich gesagt zu teuer. Mein Cruiser hat grade mal das Doppelte gekostet...
Aber geil sieht der Reifen schon aus *schwärm*


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (12. Februar 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> ich warte immer noch auf meine starrgabel...
> gruß, pedo



...ich warte immer noch auf mein rad. Aber vielleicht is ja meines eher fertig, bevor du deine gabel drin hast  . Hab heut endlich von der staatsanwaltschaft post bekommen  . Montag gehts gleich zum versicherungsheini und wenn alles klappt hab ich in einer woche kapital  .

@carrat

kannst ja ma ein par(a)r pics posten von deinem poteziellen cruiser...

und abfohrt...


----------



## pedo77 (13. Februar 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich warte immer noch auf mein rad. Aber vielleicht is ja meines eher fertig, bevor du deine gabel drin hast  .



hmm,joar, das kann schon passieren. jetz geht bei mir auch die schule wieder los, ich hoffe, daß ich in den nächsten drei monaten überhaupt nochmal zeit zum schrauben finde  

egal, schöne grüße an alle, pedo


----------



## asco1 (13. Februar 2005)

moin alle, Bilder vom EisbeinCruise05 auf http://www.customcruiser.de -> "CRUISES" ...

Bin ab Dienstag wieder in HRO - Donnerstag GeKo?

Viel Spass.
Basti


----------



## pedo77 (13. Februar 2005)

hui, freshe bilder   
sind ja echt ein paar wahnsinnsräder mit übergabeln dabei gewesen.
schaut aus, als hättet ihr viel spaß gehabt    
geko wird diese woche wohl nichts bei mir, warum -> s.o.

bis denn dann, pedo


----------



## asco1 (13. Februar 2005)

thanks dude!  Yo, waren 'n paar sehr geile Teile dabei.

Wg. GeKo: hm - schade - naja - dann später - Mathias (spelling?) - wie schaut's bei Dir aus?

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## carrat (13. Februar 2005)

So, hier sind einige Bilder meines Cruisers. Nicht erschrecken, sieht nämlich gruselig aus. Bremse, Sattel und das Hinterrad müssen auf jeden Fall getauscht werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carrat (13. Februar 2005)

Und damit ihr mich beim Vorbeifahren mit meinem neuen Bike erkennt, gibts hier nochmal das Fahndungsphoto des Herstellers


----------



## asco1 (13. Februar 2005)

carrat schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier sind einige Bilder meines Cruisers. Nicht erschrecken, sieht nämlich gruselig aus. Bremse, Sattel und das Hinterrad müssen auf jeden Fall getauscht werden...



hey hey hey - da geht doch was!    Also: ich würd' 'nen 24x3-Fatty-O WW besorgen und gut is'! Kost 35EUR und is somit billiger, als 'n neues 26"HR plus Reifen. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## carrat (13. Februar 2005)

Aber ich hab ja noch die 26er Felge, 26er Speichen und den passenden Mantel zum Vorderrad, müsste die 3-Gang-Nabe nur in die breite 26er Felge einspeichen. Dann passt das Schutzblech auch wieder...


----------



## carrat (19. Februar 2005)

VERDAMMT!!!!

Mir wurde heute mein direkt am Kaufhof mit 3 Schlössern angeschlossenes Vertical XTR (Bilder siehe http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5165618735 Dämpfer: http://www.dnmsuspension.com/images/products/ao-30rc_l.jpg ) geklaut!!!!  
Es war mit einem blau-weißen IDEAL-Axion-Fully ( http://www.idealbikes.net/img/axionbig.jpg ) zusammengeschlossen.

Besonderheiten: 
-Blackburn-Flaschenhalter
-SKS-Shockboard & SKS Xtra-Dry Hinterschutzblech mit durchsichtiger Kunststoffverlängerung und silberner Schraube an der Befestigungslasche
-Rahmen hat am Oberrohr ziemlich weit hinten ein paar blinde/leicht zerkratzte Stellen
-Manitou Axel Elite in Blau hat am linken Standrohr unten einige Lackabplatzer (weiße Stellen)
-Kabel-Fahrradcomputer, Halter direkt am Ritchey-Vorbau-Lenkerklemmer befestigt
-Ritchey-Barend auf rechter Seite (vom Fahrer aus) hat einige Kratzer, u.a. weiß
-dunkle Kette mit einem goldenen, rostenden Kettenglied/Schloss

Oh man, noch nichtmal das Geld fürs letzte Fahrrad zurück und schon ist das nächste weg... Hoffentlich stellt sich meine Versicherung jetzt nicht quer...
Ich fahre jetzt nur noch mit nem DDR-Damenrad, alles andere wird einem in HRO ja direkt unterm Hintern weggeklaut. 
Dafür kommen die Diebe aber auf jeden Fall in die Hölle   

Falls ihr irgendwelche Hinweise zum Aufenthaltsort meines Rades habt, könnt ihr es hier posten oder mich anrufen unter 01787547803 (Bitte Nummer nicht missbrauchen!!!!).

Ach ja, kann mir nun jemand mit dem Einspechen meines Cruisers helfen? Wäre jetzt leider relativ dringend....

Tschüß, der *etwas*  ,   und  Carlo


----------



## pedo77 (19. Februar 2005)

grrr, das kann doch wohl nicht angehen, daß in rostock die diebe immer dreister werden. als ich deinen beitrag gelesen hab, bin ich gerade sehr wütend geworden. ich hoffe für die diebe nur, daß die nicht auch noch faschos sind. wenn wir die erwischen...


ist ja echt unmöglich, daß mensch nichtmal mehr am kaufhof gut gesicherte räder rumstehen lassen kann.

ich hoffe, daß du glück mit deiner versicherung hast
ich werd auf jeden fall die augen offen halten

gruß,pedo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (19. Februar 2005)

Mein beileid. Ich weiß, wie sich das anfühlt, hab im letzten halben jahr 2 räder in HRO gelassen. Tip: trauerkerze anzünden, hilft ein wenig, hab ich auch gemacht (im ernst). Und dabei kann man dir fast nix vorwerfen, 3 schlösser knacken is schon heftig, aber du siehst, wer klauen will schafft es auch. Lass dir gesagt sein, daß es keinen sinn hat, mit gutem material in die stadt zu fahren (ja ja, scheiß moral, muß aber sein). Ich wollt' es auch nich glauben, aber als die schweine das 2. mal zu geschlagen haben, mußte ich das einsehen, weshalb ich mir ja meinen cruiser aufgebaut hab. Ich bin jetzt so vorsichtig geworden, daß mein neues bike statt in keller, in mein zimmer an die wand kommt, wenn es jetzt einer klauen will, der muß erst an mir vorbei.
Zur versicherung, querstellen dürfen die sich nich, immerhin besteht ein vertrag zw dir bzw. deinen eltern und der vers., soll heißen die müssen zahlen, könnten - und jetzt kommt das große - ABER euch danach kündigen. War bei mir auch so, mein erstes gestohlenes rad war über die hausrat bei meinen elltern versichert, die habens anstandslos bezahlt, aber dann den farradteil gekündigt. Darauf hin bin ich zur a****nz hab mir ne eigene  hausrat gehohlt, wo mein neues bike UNBERGRENZT mitversichert is bzw. war, is ja auch geklaut worden. "Verfahren" läuft, bin sehr zuversichtlich, daß nä woche der geldregen kommt.

Was das einspeichen angeht, könnt ich machen, problem nur, ich hab letzte wo im suff mein schlüssel verloren, wo auch mein guter nippelspanner dran war. Außderdem muß ich anfangen für prüfungen zu lernen, und son rad einspeichen is nich gerade ma in 5 min erledigt. Aber, du könntest ma zu fahrrad jordan inner doberaner str., die ham n haufen alter teile, da wird sich garantiert noch ein altes DDR-LR org. lassen.

In diesem sinne, kopf hoch, wird schon  (ich warte schon über 7 wo aufs neue rad und es wird wohl noch 2 wo dauern, bis ich wieder fahren kann)


----------



## asco1 (19. Februar 2005)

Oh shit - Junx, was geht'n in HRO? Ich glaubs ja nich! Letzte Woche haben sie hier bei mir im Haus von 'nem Kleinind das Laufradl mitgehen lassen. (Wer macht denn sowas?) Ich bin fast der Meinung, die hatten's auf mein Baby abgesehen - gut nur, daß ich letzte Woche nich hier war und mein Baby auch net.   
Ich hab's jetzt woanders untergestellt - boah - ich könnt mich soooowas von aufregen über solche Spinner. .....

Anyway - Junx - was haltet Ihr von 'nem SitzKreis bei gepflegtem Gerstensaft und einer kleinen Diskussion?!   

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## bikeäffchen (20. Februar 2005)

Mein Beileid Carrat,

ich fühle mit dir. Aber gebe dich nicht der Illusion hin, dass es wieder auftaucht. 
Zum Kotzen ist sowas.

Also auf so eine nette Runde hätt ich schon Bock. Wie wärs mit nächsten Freitag? 

es grüßt das bikeäffchen.


----------



## pedo77 (20. Februar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Anyway - Junx - was haltet Ihr von 'nem SitzKreis bei gepflegtem Gerstensaft und einer kleinen Diskussion?!
> 
> Cheers!
> Basti



joar, ich bin auch dabei. am wochenende bzw. freitag wär schon ganz nett, da können wir uns auch mehr zeit nehmen. 

bis dann, pedo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (20. Februar 2005)

yop, würd gern kommen, bin fr aber schon verhindert (geburtstagsfeier + rostocker clubnacht).


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (20. Februar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wg. GeKo: hm - schade - naja - dann später - Mathias (spelling?) - wie schaut's bei Dir aus?
> 
> Cheers!
> Basti



Sorry dude, habs verpennt zu antworten, hätt aber auch net geklappt -> war mittwoch wieder im keller zur happy hour, mehr brauch ich wohl nich sagen  . (wg. spelling -> Matthias = Matze, hab ich lieber  )

Ich bin raus, bye Matze


----------



## maddean (23. Februar 2005)

ich raff das nicht... wer macht denn bitte sowas? vorm kaufhof... dreifach gesichert... unglaublich! dabei ist doch an dem rad nichts dickes dran, was das risiko lohnt in einer solchen öffentlichkeit drei schlösser zu knacken. das ist schon extrem dreist. dazu ist das ganze rad ziemlich unauffällig, daher würde ich mal sagen das war geplant/organisiert. da muss einer gewusst haben dass das rad da steht... und war mit passendem werkzeug zur stelle. darf man jetzt mit seinem rad nicht mehr raus? muss man das schon zum einkaufen mit in die halle nehmen, und abends mit ins bett? (freundin muss dann auf die couch *g*)
ich glaub ich weiß gar nicht zu schätzen dass ich meins schon 8 jahre lang hab, das will einfach niemand klauen ;-)
wie bikeaffchen schon sagt, das rad wirst du nicht wiedersehen. die werden die gabel und die bremsen abbauen, und den rahmen in die warnow schmeißen. 
aber mal so nebenbei... 2500 euro uvp halte ich für ein gerücht... in ein rad dieser preisklasse baut man keine deore-kurbel und erst recht kein bb-un25 innenlager. mehr als 600 euro hätte ich auch nicht bezahlt.
aber so kann man es ja noch einigermaßen verkraften, da ist das prinzipielle viel zermürbender finde ich.


----------



## carrat (23. Februar 2005)

Hmm, Ich bekomme (wenn alles klappt) von den insgesamt 700 Euro (Kaufpreis + Versand + zusätzliche Anbauteile) nur 440 Euro zurück (leider nur 1% der Gesamthausratversicherung, meine Eltern haben vor Jahren nicht mit einem 'so teuren' Rad gerechnet). Die übrigen 230 Euro sind so und so weg. Das ist echt zum Kotzen. Nochmal weniger Kohle....
Ich werde mir voraussichtlich (wenn überhaupt ein neues Rad) das Pulp LX von eBay holen. Komplette LX-Aussattung und Axel Elite für 470 Euro incl. Versand find ich ok. Hab dann mit Schutzblechen usw. ungefähr 100 Euro Miese (und nur ein HT...).

Die Moral von der Geschicht: Sichern hilft vor Diebstahl nicht. 
Also befolgt maddeans Rat und tragt eure Fahrräder immer bei euch!


----------



## dhbrigade (24. Februar 2005)

Hmm, das will mir nicht in den Kopf. Mir wurde in 7 Jahren Kurierfahren in Rostock noch nie ein Bike geklaut. Auch dass die Leute drei Schlösser für dieses eher günstige Rad aufgemacht haben sollen ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas suspekt. Wenn da nicht jemand nachgeholfen hat...


----------



## carrat (24. Februar 2005)

Soll das etwa ein Vorwurf sein "dhbrigade"?
Also für mich wäre das kein lohnenswertes Geschäft gewesen, da die Versicherung ja (wenn überhaupt) nur nen Teil der Kosten deckt.

Und bezüglich der Schlösser (hatte ich hier ja noch nicht genau erörtert):
Die Diebe mussten 1 Schloss knacken, dass die Vorderräder und Rahmen mit dem Ständer verband. Danach mussten sie nur die zusammengeschlossenen Räder abtransportieren und konnten die anderen beiden Schlösser zu Hause knacken.
War sicherlich auch teils Eigenverschulden (hätte Rahmen mit allen 3 Schlössern am Ständer befestigen können), aber ich hab ehrlich in der Gegend nicht mit nem Diebstahl gerechnet.

Was solls. Mein aktuelles Citybike bzw. den bald wieder fahrtüchtigen Cruiser wird mir wohl niemand klauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (25. Februar 2005)

sacht ma Rostocker bike-party-people - wie schaut's denn aus: morgen "FullyLoaded" auf der Stubnitz?!? Kann man sich doch nicht entgehen lassen! 

Live auf dem Drum 'n' Bass Floor:  Current Value (Berlin) mit schnellsten Breakbeats und düsterer Atmosphäre.
Als DJs:  DJ Basstard &  DJ Kaidar.

Auf dem Reggae Dancehall Floor:
 Dreadsquad Soundsystem (Polen - Lodz) &  Smoking Tuna Soundsystem.

Bar Floor:  DJ Coost Lady Cake (Berlin) + Special Guest

c'ya there!


----------



## pedo77 (25. Februar 2005)

hmm, also ich werd nicht da sein.
hab zur zeit keine lust, überhaupt irgendwas zu machen...

für alle die heute noch nichts vor haben:
ab 22 uhr brinkman treff, 3 taler
sone private öffentliche party von meinen jungs
bier/tequila/havanna 50 cent
musi: schunkelreggae/dancehall/hiphop/funk/soul, ab um 4 polonaise und alte rockklassiker 
weiß noch nicht, ob ich da bin

bis dann, pedo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (25. Februar 2005)

ich muß auch passen. Wir feiern heut bei uns inner buzze und werden dann richtung ST, Interclub usw. (clubnacht, wie ich oben schon sagte) aufbrechen. Morgen gehts dann ins stadion wieder ein bißchen ablachen (galgenhomor -> 2. liga wir kommen) und das wird auch ungesund für geist und seele  . Von daher is Stubnitz nich drin, so gern ich auch kommen würde. Trotzdem viel spaß Basti. Und pedo, vor lauter feiern nich das lernen vergessen  . Dem rest der halbanwesenden ein schönes WE.

Ich bin raus.


----------



## pedo77 (25. Februar 2005)

ach, falls jemand heut abend auf der stubnitz ist: sol invictus ist ne fascho-band, kann also durchaus zu konflikten zwischen nasen und antifas kommen.
könnt ja mal ein bischen lärm gegen die faschos machen, wenn ihr eh schon da seid.

gruß, pedo


----------



## asco1 (25. Februar 2005)

phüüüüü!  dann geh' ich halt allein zur FullyLoaded! 

InterClub heute? Is Hiphop - oder? Wäre' ja auch mal wieder was - aber sicher viele Kids unterwegs - oder?


----------



## pedo77 (2. März 2005)

here we go again...

wer findet die 27 fehler?
a) carbon-brake-booster  
b) polierte stahlstarrgabel
c)schnee im märz










ach, basti, fully loaded fand ich sehr bezaubernd, war so gegen drei (mit gleicher promillezahl  ) da. hab dich gar nicht gesehen

liebe grüße, pedo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (2. März 2005)

...mmh, also ich find die ja net so schick. Das chrom paßt nich zur restl farbgebung, rot würde sich gut machen, das is jedenfalls meine meinung.  
Hab heute meinen scheck bekommen    , jehaa. Morgen werd ich die restl. formalitäten in die wege leiten.

Servus...


----------



## pedo77 (2. März 2005)

farbe= gewicht  
muß mal sehen, wenn ich lust hab, lackier ich die noch, aber nicht bei dem wetter.
und die muß eh nurn halbes jahr halten, und so wunderschön wie die gänzt, ist mal was anderes (für mich jedenfalls)
aber geschmäcker sind ja zum glück verschieden.
muß mal sehen, ob ich das rad nochmal gewogen bekomm die nächsten tage.

gruß,pedo


----------



## asco1 (3. März 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> ach, basti, fully loaded fand ich sehr bezaubernd, war so gegen drei (mit gleicher promillezahl  ) da. hab dich gar nicht gesehen



  waaah?! Shitto! - ich hatte den ganzen Samstag gearbeitet und bin dann abends vorm Fernseher eingeschlafen - MIST!  




			
				pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> farbe= gewicht



dann mach aber auch die Lenkerhörnchen und den Flaschenhalter ab.


----------



## pedo77 (3. März 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> dann mach aber auch die Lenkerhörnchen und den Flaschenhalter ab.



yes, sir!
 ein flaschenhalter ist schon weg, mal sehen, ob ich den zweiten noch entbehren kann.
die barends müssenn auch bald dran glauben, muß mal schauen wie das alles wird, wenn der schnee weg ist
dann noch den sattel häuten und zurechtschleifen (mein ich ernst, brauch nur noch nen alten flite) und die griffe runterschneiden...

prost, pedo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhbrigade (3. März 2005)

..und vor allen Dingen die HS33- die sind bleischwer.


----------



## pedo77 (3. März 2005)

ach, aber die hs33 machen so einen spaß. und vor allem funktionieren die immer, was mir als wartungsfaule sau sehr entgegen kommt. die behalt ich für immer...


----------



## asco1 (3. März 2005)

... okay .... ich bin raus ... nachher im GeKo .... l8r


----------



## pedo77 (9. März 2005)

so, ich war heute mal nachwiegen.
bin auf glatte 10 kilo rausgekommen .
ohne barends, flaschenhalter, fahrradcomputer.alles nur gewicht. macht ohne viel mehr spaß.
sowieso macht es viel spaß, ein leichtes rad zu beschleunigen, zu fahren.
so schön hart und schnell, das geb ich nie wieder her.
wer zieht mit?

liebe grüße, pedo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (9. März 2005)

ich würd gern, kann aber noch nich. Hab in 2 wo 3 prüfungen und muß lernen. Teile sind alle bestellt, schätze ich bin nach ostern startbereit und dann wird gekäpft -> meine 8,5 gegen deine 10 kg.

rock on! ich bin raus...


----------



## asco1 (11. März 2005)

Sagt ma Junx - is von Euch heut' abend einer irgendwo unterwegs (GeKo? JaZ?...) hab kein' Bock zu Hause abzuhängen. ....  

Peace!


----------



## asco1 (15. März 2005)

uaaah - heute früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit kam mir ein grinsendes Etwas mit einem solchen bike entgegen:







kennt den jemand? Ich war leider spät dran - deswegen blieb es bei einem Grinsen und Zuwinken.
Gotta get dem cruizas togetha!     

Cheers!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (15. März 2005)

...schick aber nicht custommade. Ich kenne diese person nich, werd aber ausschau halten. *sich gleich aufs bike schwingend und in da ziti cruisend*

servus


----------



## asco1 (15. März 2005)

ja 'türlich net Custommade - aber was nich is ......   .... man muß die Leudde nur anfixen.    

hm - will auch cruizen .... damn it - aber muß arbeiten :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedo77 (15. März 2005)

hey, das ist ja schon ein schöner special-interest-cruiser.
ich hab in letzter zeit das gefühl, daß wenn ich in der stadt unterwegs bin, neben den ddd-kiddies nur noch cruiser seh. ist ja ganz schön und gut, ist mir bis vor einigen monaten nur nicht so bewußt gewesen.
kann das sein?
geht es euch ähnlich?

gruß, pedo


----------



## asco1 (15. März 2005)

is ECHT so?????? hm - ich bin tagsüber zu selten in der Stadt - muß halt arbeiten.  ..... würde supergern ma 'n paar stylishe Räder sehen. Menno!  ... Aber wenn dem wirklich so ist, dann sollte ja dem BeachCruiserTreffen im Sommer in Warnemünde nix im Weg stehen. *freu* 

So long.
Basti

P.S. Matze, wir müssen uns unbedingt treffen wg. Cruizer-schnacken. Hab schon wieder tausend Ideen und keinen, mit dem ich drüber reden kann - bin ich sooo ein Nerd?   LOL ...

L8R dudes!


----------



## maddean (15. März 2005)

quote: "farbe= gewicht" na dann runter mit der farbe vom rahmen!!! ab in den baumarkt und schleifpapier kaufen!!!


----------



## pedo77 (15. März 2005)

boah, ich hab gemerkt, daß vor allem so farbabschleifgeschichten vom nutzen her nicht den aufwand rechtfertigen.
sitz schon seit anderthalb monaten mal mehr mal weniger daran, nen stahl-hs33-booster abzuschleifgen, nur mal um zu gucken wieetis. aber so geduldig bin ich dann doch nicht.
beim rahmen bringts alles in allem vielleicht 200 gramm, ist ja keine pulverbeschichtung.
den würd ich vielleicht chemisch entlacken, hab glaub ich bei den leichtbauern mal gelesen, daß das geht.
andererseits bin ich ein sehr farbverliebter mensch. der alltag an sich ist schon grau genug.
aber das glitzern von blankem aluminium hat natürlich auch was  

gruß, pedo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (15. März 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Matze, wir müssen uns unbedingt treffen wg. Cruizer-schnacken. Hab schon wieder tausend Ideen und keinen, mit dem ich drüber reden kann - bin ich sooo ein Nerd?   LOL ...
> 
> L8R dudes!



...damn digga, du must dich noch ein bißchen gedulden. Ab nächste woche donnerstag kann mich die uni ma so richtig am AAAAAAAA lecken. Quasi könnte man do abend GeKo ins auge fassen, son digges weizen schlürfen muß eigentlich drin sein  , will aber noch nix versprechen.

Ich bin raus..., halt, für Stefan hab ich auch noch was -> http://www.mecklenburgerfahrradtoern.de/VeloCup_Rostock/body_velocup_rostock.html
denk ma drüber nach...

nu aber, tschö mit ö


----------



## asco1 (16. März 2005)

nächsten Do. GeKo hört sich gut an  ....Ich ziehe zwar am Freitag um - aber das hat ja mit Do. nix zu  tun. 

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedo77 (16. März 2005)

joar, nächsten donnerstag im geko bin ich auch dabei.

mit dem rennen hab ich auch schon überlegt. 
war vor ein paar wochen mal ein artikel in der oz. hab immer vergessen nachzufragen, ob wer mitkommt.
also, ich wär definitiv dabei, wär schön wenn mensch mal auch ein paar der ehzer stummen mitleser dort trifft. basti, hats du vielleicht auch lust zum spaß mitzufahren?
wir können uns ja noch ibc-hro rahmenaufkleber machen. 
wird auf jedenfall ein schönes ereignis, bin bis dann auch schon mitn abi durch.

gruß, pedo


----------



## asco1 (16. März 2005)

ha! - ich auf meiner Stretchschleuder?!   nee - weiß net. 

Aber ich bau' mir gerade noch 'nen "Baller-Cruiser*" - mit dem könnte man da schon 'ne Menge Spass haben  ... den Plastik-Spackos ma zeigen, was die SingleSpeeder drauf haben 

L8R
Basti

* Electra Classic Deluxe Rahmen, Doppelbrücken-Gabel, 24x3 wheels, dragbar  nich mehr, nich weniger.


----------



## pedo77 (16. März 2005)

jeah, genau.
singlespeeder sollten sowieso das recht bekommen, daß sie am start alle schaltungsfahrer mit bier bespritzen dürfen    

und, jemand interesse an ibc-hro aufklebern?


----------



## asco1 (16. März 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> singlespeeder sollten sowieso das recht bekommen, daß sie am start alle schaltungsfahrer mit bier bespritzen dürfen



auf JEDEN! - Obwohl - ich bin ja mit 7-speed-hub unterwegs    



			
				pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> und, jemand interesse an ibc-hro aufklebern?



fa' shizzle pedizzle - da bin ich doch am stizzle !


----------



## pedo77 (16. März 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> auf JEDEN! - Obwohl - ich bin ja mit 7-speed-hub unterwegs



egal, sieht ja keiner. wenn du n schalter von ner alten 3 gang sachs nimmst, kannst den auch an die kettenstrebe bauen und so den schaltzug kurz halten -> understatement ohne ende




> fa' shizzle pedizzle - da bin ich doch am stizzle !



genau das wollt ich hören.  
wir können ja mal jeder was cooles entwerfen am rechner. sollte für dich ja erst recht kein problem sein   
dachte so stellenmäßig ans oberrohr und vielleicht weiß mit ner schwarzen outline, das paßt auf alle rahmenfarben ganz gut und ist in der umsetzung auch nicht so teuer.
werd gleich mal ein paar entwürfe machen

bis denn dann, pedo lehmann


----------



## asco1 (16. März 2005)

ui - da fällt mir ein: mein Oberrohr is gebogen! *ggggg* na denn - happy constructing!  Ich setz' mich heut abend ma dran. 

L8R.


----------



## pedo77 (16. März 2005)

just my two cents..
ist ja nicht so, daß ich keine schriften aufm rechner hab  









gruß, pedo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (16. März 2005)

...ich bin auch dabei, nr 7 o. 26 find ich ganz passend, aber die abürzungen müßten darunter noch ausgeschrieben werden wenigstens IBC.


----------



## pedo77 (16. März 2005)

joar, ist auch erstmal so zur orientierung. mal sehen, was basti noch schönes zaubert.
genauers können wir immer klären / ändern.
ein hoch auf die digitalität


----------



## asco1 (16. März 2005)

ja geil! ...

ich nehm' die

11 klein   
12 klein   

einmal süß-sauer und einmal mit scharfer Soße - zum Mitnehmen bitte - ach und zwei kleine Cola dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedo77 (16. März 2005)

waär aber schön, wenn du auch noch was machst.
wir können dann ja demokratisch abstimmen.
werden eh nur 3 stimmen zusammenkommen  

cola ausm kühlschrank? wollse ne tüte?


----------



## asco1 (16. März 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> waär aber schön, wenn du auch noch was machst.
> wir können dann ja demokratisch abstimmen.
> werden eh nur 3 stimmen zusammenkommen



scheiß demokratie!     



			
				pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> cola ausm kühlschrank? wollse ne tüte?



yo - Cola kalt und Tüte brauch' ich nich - danke, hab' ich selber.


----------



## pedo77 (16. März 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> yo - Cola kalt und Tüte brauch' ich nich - danke, hab' ich selber.



gut, dann hat sich die frage nach ner /nem bong wohl auch erledigt...


----------



## asco1 (16. März 2005)




----------



## asco1 (16. März 2005)

So - hab ma schnell was hingeklatscht - gefällt mir aber noch net wirklich - war ja auch "nur" 'ne 15min Arbeit bis jetzt.


P.S. - mir is gerade ma so eingefallen: da ich ja eh fast jeden Donnerstag im GeKo bin, köntne man ja so'ne Art "unregelmäßigen" Bike-Stammtisch starten. Ja, ich weiß - Stammtisch hört sich bescheuert an - aber Ihr ahnt die Idee. 

Was meint Ihr?!

Cheers!
Basti, der jetz ins GeKo geht.


----------



## pedo77 (16. März 2005)

jeah, das oben links find ich recht fresh.
du bist fast jeden donnerstag im geko? hab dich die letzten drei vier wochen gar nicht dort gesehen, soweit ich mich erinnere. 
bist du heut abend auch im geko? was ist denn dort?

pedo, der vielleicht auch noch lang kommt


----------



## asco1 (17. März 2005)

Yo Pedo,

war'n entspannter Abend gestern! 

Damn - ich brauch' erstma 'n Kaffee. 

Cheers!


----------



## pedo77 (17. März 2005)

joar, war echt super leisure.
hab mir leider aufm nachhauseweg nochn platten eingefanegn.
egal, der schlauch war eh fällig.   
jetzt erstmal lecker aspirin und 'n zigarettchen   






bis bald, pedo


----------



## maddean (19. März 2005)

also ich finde die 3 und die 26 ganz gut.
die 9 wäre was fürs tshirt... 
also ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedo77 (19. März 2005)

schön schön.
ich würde vorschlagen, daß wir die abstimmung noch bis mittwoch 23. 3. laufen lassen, das ist dann insgesamt eine woche. falls jemand erst ein zwei tage später seinen favouriten findet, ist das auch in ordnung. so schnell gehen die eh noch nicht in die produktion.
jenachdem wieviele das werden, richtet sich auch der preis.
ich werde am donnerstag oder so mal bei w&d anfragen, was das bei den kosten würde. 
wenn der preis einigermaßen erträglich ist, finanzier ich die komplett selbst, aber das werden wir dann sehen.
wär natürlich nett, wenn wir noch alternativen zu w&d hätten, vielleicht kennt jemand noch gute adressen.

edit: achso, von der größe her dachte ich so an ca 3,5 x 10 cm. jenach schrift kann das aber auch noch ein bischen varriiern. ihr könnt ja mal nen papierstreifen in der größe ausschneiden und ans oberrohr oder wo ihr den aufkleber hinmachen wollt halten, ob das optisch reicht von der größe.
basti, wie wir das bei dir mit den gebogenen rohren machen, müssen wir nochmal schauen. oder ob das optisch auch geht, wenn der aufkleber grade ist?


gruß, pedo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (24. März 2005)

...soderle, wie siehts denn nu aus mit GeKo heut abend? Ich hab zeit und lust...
Werd mich gleich auf meinen cruzer schwingen und druch die zity rollen, döner futtern und das geile wetter genießen.

ich bin raus...


----------



## pedo77 (24. März 2005)

joar, ich bin dabei. danach vielleicht noch ne kleine runde drehen?
vielleicht mag jemand auch ne digicam mitbringen, dann können wir noch ein paar schöne familienfotos machen  

bis bald, pedo


----------



## asco1 (24. März 2005)

DAMN - was für ein Wetter! G.E.I.L.!

Ich hab noch bis 16.00 'n Seminar zu leiten und werd' mich dann auch auf meinen Rost-Stretch schwingen.

GeKo hört sich gut an.  ... wo seid Ihr denn unterwegs?

L8R
Basti


----------



## bikeäffchen (24. März 2005)

Schade Schade.......bin leider schon anderweitig beschäftigt. Hätte schon mal Lust gehabt euch zu treffen. Na ja........viel Spass euch bei dem schönen Wetter.

es grüßt das bikeäffchen.

PS: In Anbetracht des immer wärmer werdenden Wetters, könnte man vielleicht einen Nightride-Trip á la B-King fixieren.


----------



## pedo77 (24. März 2005)

so, bin gerade feine 30 km durch rostock geblasen. schade, daß die autofahrer so unfreundlich sind.

du, bikeäffchen, macht auch nichts, wenn du erst so um 10 oder halb elf kommst, wir sind da.
wir sind der tisch, wo fanatisch diskutiert wird, was mensch alles mit ner eigenen cnc-fräse anstellen könnte *träum*  

gruß, pedo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (24. März 2005)

bikeäffchen schrieb:
			
		

> PS: In Anbetracht des immer wärmer werdenden Wetters, könnte man vielleicht einen Nightride-Trip á la B-King fixieren.



...genau!!! Denn können wir ja ma nen kleinen plan heut abend machen. Sacht ma sone orientierungszeit...


----------



## pedo77 (24. März 2005)

nightride gleich heut abend!
wird nach zwei drei alkoholika bestimmt lustig.
wars letzte woche mit basti auch


----------



## asco1 (24. März 2005)

oooooh jaaaa! 

erstma nach Hause fahren und diese scheußlichen Schutzbleche abschrauben ... ich hab den Winter für offiziell beendet erklärt - jawohl! 

bin so gegen 20.00 im GeKo - kann aber net sooo lange, weil ich morgen/am WE umziehe.   

L8R folks!


----------



## pedo77 (24. März 2005)

oh jeah, dein rad ohne schutzbleche wird optisch der hammer. 
wie ein hod rod ohne kotflügel .  
ich bin so gegen neun da, heute auch mit mein schwarzem buch.

bis denn dann


----------



## asco1 (24. März 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ein hod rod ohne kotflügel .



SO, wie das sein muß!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (24. März 2005)

...mmh, denn muß ich ja auch mitm bike kommen, na gut. Denke ich werd denn so 2100+ eintrudeln.


----------



## bikeäffchen (24. März 2005)

*******. Ich dachte mir ja schon das ihr impulsiv seid, aber ich hatte nicht an heute gedacht. Können wir den Nightride-Trip auf Samstag Abend verschieben? Ich muss morgen früh wieder um 6.00 Uhr aufstehen. Die Leute wollen doch ihre Oster-Post.


----------



## pedo77 (24. März 2005)

hmm, achso, achso, stimmt...
hatte ganz vergessen, daß es auch noch menschen gibt, die arbeiten  
denke, wir werden heut abend besprechen was geht und dann hier meldung geben, in ordnung?

liebe grüße, pedo


----------



## bikeäffchen (24. März 2005)

Klaro, macht wie ihr denkt. Und es läuft uns ja nicht davon.....denn der SOMMER steht vor der Tür. Bis denne.


----------



## asco1 (30. März 2005)

wer (?) fährt denn nu eigentlich wann (?) und wo (?) ?

Blauer Himmel & Sonne - das schreit nach 'ner Runde! 

Ich setz' mich spätestens 16.00 auf meinen stretch und cruise 'n bissel durch die City. 

L8R dudes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carrat (30. März 2005)

.....


----------



## carrat (30. März 2005)

Hey, 
Bin auch an nem Aufkleber interessiert. sind alle ganz cool, besonders Nr. 11 von Pedo (Marzocchi Bomber-Style).
Sind die Entwürfe schon im Druck? Sonst würde ich nachher vielleicht auch nochmal was zusammenschustern. Nur s/w oder? Farbe? Graustufen? Weißer oder transparenter Hintergrund (wo kann man eigentlich transparenten Background deckend bedrucken lassen?)?
Hab nochmal ne Frage zum Rostocker Rennen: Da steht was von einem verkehrssicheren Fahrrad als Zulassungsbedingung. Ist damit gesagt, dass mein  Rad Schutzbleche und ne Beleuchtungsausrüstung incl. Reflektoren haben muss?


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (30. März 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> wer (?) fährt denn nu eigentlich wann (?) und wo (?) ?
> 
> Blauer Himmel & Sonne - das schreit nach 'ner Runde!
> 
> ...


Moin, bin wieder in HRO. War den ganzen nachm in da "zitey", zum cruisen wars aber viel zu windig. Meinen tank hab ich nich fertig gemacht, war einfach zu faul, werds wohl auf unbestimmte zeit verschieben, weil doch ziemlich kompliziert.
Ne ganz andere idee kam mir am we, bei pimpgarage gibts gerade einen Low8-chopperrahmen für 99,- eusen, dazu die doppelbrückengabel, vorn 20"x1,irgendwas, hnten 24"x3.0, chopperlenker und ne 200er disk vorn -> fertisch is der chopper. Denke mit 500,- wär ich dabei...

rol on


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (30. März 2005)

carrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nochmal ne Frage zum Rostocker Rennen: Da steht was von einem verkehrssicheren Fahrrad als Zulassungsbedingung. Ist damit gesagt, dass mein  Rad Schutzbleche und ne Beleuchtungsausrüstung incl. Reflektoren haben muss?



Theoretico schon, bloß wer macht denn sowas? Mmh da müßten wir uns nochma schlau machen.

servus


----------



## carrat (31. März 2005)

Hier ist mein (ziemlich schnell hingekritzelter) Entwurf eines Logos. Ist wirklich nur ne Skizze, müsste nochmal professionell überarbeitet werden.
Habs so kompliziert gemacht, weil mich Palindrome/Anagramme seit Dan Browns Roman 'Illuminati' total faszinieren (IBC HRO lässt sich auch auf dem Kopf lesen... falls man meine Version überhaupt entschlüsseln kann).


----------



## asco1 (31. März 2005)

Holla Rostock Massive!

's is ma wieder Donnerstag - heut' Abend GeKo?

Cheers!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (31. März 2005)

...ich muß passen, muß nochma kurzfristig nach gü.

hasta pronto


----------



## maddean (4. April 2005)

carrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nochmal ne Frage zum Rostocker Rennen: Da steht was von einem verkehrssicheren Fahrrad als Zulassungsbedingung. Ist damit gesagt, dass mein  Rad Schutzbleche und ne Beleuchtungsausrüstung incl. Reflektoren haben muss?



hey... den helm nicht vergessen! ;-)


----------



## asco1 (5. April 2005)

ooookay - wen's interessiert:
Bilder vom CruiserMeeting letzten Samstag in Braunschweig.

Perfektes Wetter, ca. 70 Bikes, ca 28km, perfekte Organisation incl. DragRace. Was für ein Spaß! 






L8R.
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carrat (5. April 2005)

Boah, Respekt für den Arbeitsaufwand... Da scheint ja alles selbst-CNCt zu sein. Oder kann man die Teile irgendwo kaufen???


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (5. April 2005)

...ja echt nich schlecht, und ich will doch nur nen tank *seufz*. Asco ich hab auch noch was für dich clickst du raggaradio.de -> german-reggae-interneradio, habs gerade am dudeln ich sag nur stubnitzsound rox.


----------



## asco1 (6. April 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja echt nich schlecht, und ich will doch nur nen tank *seufz*. Asco ich hab auch noch was für dich clickst du raggaradio.de -> german-reggae-interneradio, habs gerade am dudeln ich sag nur stubnitzsound rox.



Thanx dude! *dudel*   

Mann mann mann - kann doch net so schwer sein mit'm Tank!  .....  .... besorg' einfach 'n bisschen Glasfaserflies, Harz und Härter, Sandpapier in verschiedenen Körnungen und 'n bisschen Spachtel und dann machen wir das Baby klar.  .... besser wäre natürlich: 2mm Stahlblech, 'n Schweißgerät und 'n bisschen Spachtel.   

L8R.
basti


----------



## asco1 (6. April 2005)

carrat schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, Respekt für den Arbeitsaufwand... Da scheint ja alles selbst-CNCt zu sein. Oder kann man die Teile irgendwo kaufen???



Jou - is'n Hammerteil! Die Gabel is wohl aus 'ner Suzuki GSX (Oder so) und die Parts sind extra für Ihn angefertigt worden. Er hat wohl Connections zu 'ner FH, wo Maschinenbau gelehrt wird (oder so). Auf jeden Fall (bis auf den Rahmen) ein wunderschönes Bike mit superschönen Detaillösungen.


----------



## asco1 (14. April 2005)

noch wer am Stizzle hier? Man man man Jungs!    

heute GeKo?

Cheers!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (14. April 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> noch wer am Stizzle hier? Man man man Jungs!
> 
> heute GeKo?
> 
> Cheers!



Digga, du hast meine mail noch net beantwortet...,egal. Heut abend, mhh, ab wann kann man dich denn dort antreffen?
Eigentlich hab ich noch zu tun..., ma guggn... Wie stehts mit Martin? Kommst du auch ma aus deiner höhle raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (14. April 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> Digga, du hast meine mail noch net beantwortet...,egal. Heut abend, mhh, ab wann kann man dich denn dort antreffen?
> Eigentlich hab ich noch zu tun..., ma guggn... Wie stehts mit Martin? Kommst du auch ma aus deiner höhle raus?



uh - tschuldigung - ich dachte, wir beschnacken das eh im GeKo 

ach ja übrigenz: http://www.getraenkekombinat.com/    

Bin wohl so gegen 20.00 oder so da denke ich ..... 

bis denne.

Basti

P.S. was'n mit dem Pedomaten?


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (14. April 2005)

jop also ich muß passen heute abend, sorry. Das mitm geko is ja mist, schade, habt ihr schon ne alternative? Wie wärs mitm momo? Hat ja auch ne sehr chillige atmosphäre. Basti, das mitm rahmen müssen wir denn auf nä wo verschieben.

So long, prostana


----------



## asco1 (14. April 2005)

hm - schade das.  ... na denn - maybe next week.

Alternative? Momo? och nööööö - irgendwie find' ich das Momo komisch. hat für mich so den touch von Fast-Food-Öko-Kneipe ..... weiß auch net ..... aber wir finden schon was.  

Cheers!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (19. April 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> hm - schade das.  ... na denn - maybe next week.
> 
> Alternative? Momo? och nööööö - irgendwie find' ich das Momo komisch. hat für mich so den touch von Fast-Food-Öko-Kneipe ..... weiß auch net ..... aber wir finden schon was.
> 
> Cheers!



Moin digga, also diese wo wirds wieder nix, rollin' home again am do, meine ellis haben silbernes jubiläum und da is noch ne menge organisatorisches zu erledigen. Wie siehts mit next week aus? Mach ma nen spruch wo/wann man sich aufn bierchen terffen kann. Und am 30. sind wieder reggaebeatz auf der stubnitz...

ich bin raus 

aso, alle anderen dürfen sich gern aktiv beteiligen...


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (19. April 2005)

...so, *tief durchatme*, so wie's ausschaut könnte next week mein bike fertig werden, nach gut 4 !!! monaten abstinenz wirds ja auch langsam ma zeit. Eventuell kann ich noch diese woche meine laufräder einspeichen, hoffentlich paßt die speichenlänge, sollen angeblich die letzten in ganz deutschland gewesen sein, wers glaubt  ... Meine discs wurden heut bestellt, hat auch ewig gedauert, bis die lieferbar waren. Einziger wackelkandidat is noch mein sattel, der is noch nich ma bei velo im katalog aufgeführt, komisch nur das man den beim großen E schon erwerben kann, naja. Der restliche krimmens soll (daumendrücken) diese, bzw. nä woche kommen. Sollte ich denn tatsächlich ma fertig werden, könnte man doch ma das 1. oder 2. MaiWE für nen ausritt ins auge fassen...

so denn


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (8. Mai 2005)

also ich weiß ja nich was hier zur zeit in rostock los is, aber bikes zoggen schient hier wohl ein neuer volksport zu werden, neuestes opfer uns guter Asco, damn shit. "da gibs nur eins, aufn sack aufhängn un zu die fische bloasen!!!"    

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1891759#post1891759


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (11. Mai 2005)

So, da unser lokalthread ja ein bißchen eingeschlafen is, werd ich ihn ma auffrischen. Was gibts neues? Hab meine laufräder fertisch *grins*, sehn voll geil aus, und das gewicht, ohaha, 678 vorn und 779 hinten, die müßten gut abgehn. Wen's interresiert, fehlen tuhn noch sattel, stütze, vorbau, kurbel+innenlager. Ich warte darauf bereits 10 !!! wochen, hätt ich das gewußt...

Cheers


----------



## asco1 (12. Mai 2005)

schick schick - Digger!

hab mir die letzten zwei Tage aus meinen alten Biketeilen 'nen halbwegs fahrbahren Cruiser gebastelt. Auf was anderes setz' ich mich net mehr. 
Am WE is "KaizerKruize" in Goslar. 

L8R.
Basti


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (12. Mai 2005)

...jo, hat Micha schon berichtet (hab ihn di am bahner getroffen). Ähm wie schauts mit meinem rahmen aus, schon irgendwelche meldungen erhalten? Ansonsten viel spaß in gossla, wetter soll ja schnieke werden, und ich will viele pics sehen!   Ah ja, bin next wensday im kella, wie siehts bei euch aus?

Greatz Matze


----------



## asco1 (12. Mai 2005)

hm - Micha - die alte Plaudertasche.  ...

Rahmen: Kohle is lange raus. Pero meinte, daß sie momentan nur schwarze und rote Rahmen haben. Würdest Du auch 'nen Roten nehmen?! Kann man dann ja mit orange auch drüber gehen.

Sag an.

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carrat (26. Mai 2005)

Hi,
Hab mal ein paar Fragen an all euch Kuriere hier in HRO:
Worauf kommts an, wenn man Bikekurier werden will? Wie viele KM fahrt ihr pro "Schicht" und wie wird der Lohn berechnet? Wie viel bekommt ihr?
Ich seh nämlich in letzter Zeit immer häufiger Kuriere auf zwei Rädern. Aber mit meinem MTB kann ich den Rennradlern nie länger als nen KM folgen, dann bin ich ko. Aber hier im Keller ruht noch ein zerteiltes DDR-Rennrad, das könnt ich ja fit machen.
Wie sichert ihr eigentlich beim Abgeben der Briefe eure Räder? Normal mitm Schloss oder gibts da schnellere Wege?

Danke schonmal,
Carlo

PS: Falls ihr noch ein Gratishandy incl. Gratisvertrag mit supergünstigen Minutenpreisen braucht, klickt HIER!


----------



## x-o (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich arbeite seit '98 bei City-Runner als Radkurier (bin zwar noch bis Ende Juni in Hamburg, aber werde wieder ab 4. July für City Runner unterwegs sein). Prinzipiell unterscheidet man zwei Arten des Kurierdienstes: 

1. Der "Briefkurier". Hier fährst du in einem bestimmten Bereich Rostocks deine vorher in der Zentrale aufgenommenen Briefe aus. Du bekommst einen festen Betrag pro ausgefahrenen Brief. Die Zeit spielt gegen dich, da dein theoreitscher Stundenlohn mit wachsender Auslieferzeit sinkt. Die typischen Briefkurier Unternehmen sind MailsPlus, Der Mecklenburger Briefkurier und Letterman.

2. Der "Auftragskurier". Hier nimmst du wichtige Sendungen bei Person A auf und bringst sie mit Tempo zu Person B. Du hast Zeitvorgaben, denn der Kunde bezahlt viel Geld dass die Sendung rechtzeitig den Empfänger erreicht. Je nach Auftragslage kann dies sehr stressig und extrem anstrengend werden. Die Bezahlung erfolgt unterschiedlich (Stundenlohn bzw nach Aufträgen). Typische
Kurierdienste sind City Runner und MailsPlus. Die Touren erstrecken sich über den gesamten Stadtbereich + Warnemünde + Randbereiche (Bargeshagen usw.).

Ich habe bei uns schon sehr viele Leute eingearbeitet und ein paar Empfehlungen: 

Auftragskurier:
Du solltest schnell auf dem Rad unterwegs sein, denn wenn deine gesamte Konzentration darauf beruht, dass du dich zum Kunden schleppst, dann bist du im Verkehr gegebenenfalls nicht mehr aufnahmefähig genug und wirst anfällig für Unfälle. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten liegen bei mir zwischen 30 und 40 km/h. Die gefahrenen Kilometer variieren je nach Auftragslage zwischen 50 und 120km pro Tag.

Briefkurier:
Hier kannst du es etwas ruhiger angehen lassen. Du fährst von Briefkasten zu Briefkasten und kannst auch mit deinem alten DDR Rennrad fahren. 

Allgemein: 
Viele Leute denken, dass sie Radkurier werden um fitter zu werden. So funktioniert das nicht. Du musst vorher schon fit sein. 

Du solltest das Radfahren wirklich lieben, denn wenn du eine Woche lang 8 Stunden täglich bei Glatteis, Schnee oder Regen fährst und von oben bis unten nass bist vergeht Dir schnell die Lust. 

Bring ein gutes Bike mit MTB mit 1" Reifen oder so ähnlich, wenn möglich mit Rennradübersetzung.

Ich benutze kein Schloss, sondern nehme mein Bike immer mit zum Kunden rein.

Ich hoffe das beantwortet die meisten deiner Fragen.

Gruss Chris.


----------



## asco1 (28. Mai 2005)

ach ja: heute 14.00 Uhr Treff am Bike&Outdoor-Market in Schutow. Cruise über Marktkauf LüttenKlein (Einweg-Grill, Essen und Getränke besorgen) dann weiter zum Strand (vielleicht 'n Stück Richtung Westen) - happy grillin' & chillin. 

Bisher 3 Leute: Daniel (vom B+O-M), Matze (B-King) und meine Wenigkeit. Alle auf Beachcruisern unterwegs - wird also 'ne entspannte Tour. 

C'ya!
Basti


----------



## carrat (28. Mai 2005)

Hmm,
Hab meinen Cruiser gestern auch wieder fahrbar gemacht (jetzt vorne & hinten 26" und 3-Gang) aber hab leider keine Zeit, mitzukommen    
Nächstes Mal vielleicht....
Arrivederci,
Carlo


----------



## asco1 (28. Mai 2005)

och schade!

Aber cool, daß du deinen Cruiser wieder fit hast. Hast'n Bild davon? *gespannt*

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## carrat (29. Mai 2005)

Werd nachher gleich mal eins machen und hier posten.
Wars denn cool gestern? Muss ja viel zu heiß gewesen sein (bin 20 Uhr beim Radeln ja fast noch ausn Latschen gekippt).


----------



## asco1 (29. Mai 2005)

Danke! 

Tjou, war schon entspannt gestern. Die Fahrt hoch nach W-Münde war zwar etwas anstrengend - vor allem für Daniel und Matze, weil sie die Tüten mit Pils, Steaks und Einweggrills geschleppt haben.   Aber am Strand direkt war's echt schön, wenn man mal von einigen Wal-ähnlichen-Humanoiden in Bikinis absieht. *würg*


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (29. Mai 2005)

...war auf jeden ein gelungener tag, geiles wetter, gutes essen und fettes cruis'n (wenn ich an meine rechten pedale denke -> funkenflug in der abenddämmerung, blöd nur das wir keine digicam hatten). Naja und denn haben die beiden cheffroggas ja noch die stubnitz gerockt..., bis in den morgengrauen, so muß das!!! 

@carrat

*augenreibend* ich hab noch kein bild von deinem cruisa gesehn...

@all

...hier noch was zum aufgeilen...

<imgsrc="http://home.arcor.de/maizterlampe/stuff/s300023.jpg" /img>


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (29. Mai 2005)

...war auf jeden ein gelungener tag, geiles wetter, gutes essen und fettes cruis'n (wenn ich an meine rechten pedale denke -> funkenflug in der abenddämmerung, blöd nur das wir keine digicam hatten). Naja und denn haben die beiden cheffroggas ja noch die stubnitz gerockt..., bis in den morgengrauen, so muß das!!! 

@carrat

*augenreibend* ich hab noch kein bild von deinem cruisa gesehn...

@all

...hier noch was zum aufgeilen..., details kommen demnächst, aso is nat. meins *fettgrins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (29. Mai 2005)

aaargh! - die Pornomaten-Schüssel!       

sooo schick!


----------



## carrat (29. Mai 2005)

... war noch im theater ... 

Der Cruiser sieht absichtlich so unattraktiv aus und trägt provokativ die Panzerkette um den Lenker, um potentielle Diebe abzuschrecken!

@B-King:
So ein Bike zu bauen war ein Fehler!!! Das sieht so verdammt geil aus, dass es dir sicherlich schon beim 'Vor die Tür tragen' aus den Händen geklaut wird...Kann ich das Ding mal Probe fahren? 
Fast noch schöner als dein 'schwarzer Blitz'.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (30. Mai 2005)

Hey dude, dein cruiser schaut garnichma so schlecht aus, passt auf jeden fall in unsere possi  . Selbiges schloß hab ich übrigens auch...
Zu meiner weißen prunkrennschüssel, über probefahrt könnte man eventuell ma nachdenken, is aber noch net eingefahren und auch noch nich 100%ig fertisch, quasi nur die Beta-Version. Und wenn die einer klauen will, dann muß er mich umnocken und aus den klickies ziehen, sollte schwierig werden, weil werde nur sportlich damit unterwegs sein, denn für meine anderen fahrten hab ich ja den Werner im keller stehen.

Cheers


----------



## asco1 (30. Mai 2005)

yup - aber Hallo - der passt! ... ich hoffe, du bist am WE mit dabei!  (Hoffentlich kriege ich bis dahin meinen Antrieb wieder flott)


----------



## carrat (30. Mai 2005)

So, da ich grad im Photografierfieber bin und mein gepimptes MTB vom B&O-M abgeholt hab, gibts gleich nochmal Bilder meines 'All day - every day'-Rades.
Man beachte die neuen FSA-Kurbeln im XT '04-Hollowtech-II-Design und den Gepäckträger (für dessen Montage der B&O-M 13 Euro haben wollte [obwohl der so montiert war, dass mein Schutzblech nicht drunter passte]... habs dann auf 3  runtergehandelt und den Träger Zuhause in 5 Min. höhergelegt).
Mich ärgert etwas, das das Rad immer schwerer statt leichter wird, wiegt schon so viel wie mein letztes Fully... Und das hatte Disks und nen höheren Rahmen...

Was geht denn am Wochenende? Theoretisch muss ich wie dieses WE ne Garten/BBQ-Party vorbereiten, aber ne Auszeit fürs Cruisen kann ich mir da schon nehmen. Hauptsache, das Wetter bessert sich wieder.


----------



## carrat (1. Juni 2005)

Hey B-King,
Kanns sein, dass du heute so gegen 17:30 am Kröpeliner Tor verbeigefahrn bist (also am neuen SAS-Radisson-Hotel lang)???
War jedenfalls jemand mit nem neuen schneeweißen MTB mit sehr dünnen Mänteln. Mehr konnt ich aufgrund der Distanz nicht erkennen... Die besagte Person ist aber mit ner sehr hohen Trittfrequenz gefahren (aber nicht sonderlich schnell...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (2. Juni 2005)

...das is gut möglich. Bin nämlich ma zum seehafen und zurück gefahrn, muß ja meine wampe wieder loswerden. Wenn ich nich so schnell war, denn weil ich gerade vonner ampel losgesprintet bin um denn im verkehr mitzuschwimmen. Hohe trittfequenz? Nicht wirklich.

Bye


----------



## carrat (2. Juni 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nich so schnell war, denn weil ich gerade vonner ampel losgesprintet bin um denn im verkehr mitzuschwimmen.



Jaja... Ausrede   
Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, die Person (also vermutlich du) war grad beim Anfahren.
Aber is ja auch egal.
Ciao,
Carlo (der glücklicherweise heut seine theoretische Führerscheinprüfung bestanden hat    )


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (6. Juni 2005)

carrat schrieb:
			
		

> Carlo (der glücklicherweise heut seine theoretische Führerscheinprüfung bestanden hat    )



Glückwunsch


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (6. Juni 2005)

Soderle,

eine fröhliche nachricht: mein beik is endlich fertig, ich mein so richtig, wie es sein soll, hat zwar sehr lange gedauert, aber dafür kann sich das ergebnis sehen und vorallem fahren lassen. Bin heute nochma ne kleine runde gedreht bei einem 26er schnitt, was fürn mtb schon ganz gut is. 
Von der gabel bin ich recht angetan, klasse ansprechverhalten, dämpfung und lockout funzen einwandfrei (fehlt nur noch die fernbedienung fürn lenker, kommt aber noch), die zugstufe werd ich nochn bißchen erhöhen und denn dürfte die gabel ne ganz gut performance liefern.
Die formulas, obwohl noch nich eingebremst, sind schon recht knackig, ma sehn was da noch geht.
Antrieb+schaltung: spitzenklasse, mehr brauch ich dazu nich sagen.
Die pedale: schick, funktionell, leicht, aber der einstieg is etwas hackelig, was aber an meinen schuhen liegt.
Ah ja, da wäre noch der sattel, sieht brutal hart aus, is nach kurzer eingewöhnungsphase aber recht kompfortabel.
Anbei ein paar pis, enjoy'dem, Cheers


----------



## x-o (7. Juni 2005)

ALTER SCHWEDE!!!! Das ist ja mal ein richtig geiler Hobel!!!  

Das einzige was mich daran stört: Jetzt muss ich mein nächstes Kurierbike wieder umplanen (verdammt).

Wie ist die Kettenlinie mit dem grossen Kettenblatt? Kannst du hinten alles fahren, ohne dass beim Antritt vorne die Kette abspringt, bzw. sie abläuft wenn du rückwärts trittst?

Ich wollte einen Rennradrahmen mit Slooping Geometrie und Disc Aufnahme nehmen (wirkt optisch wie ein MTB). Der hat gerade Kettenstreben, so dass man bei 108mm Innenlagerbreite das grosse Kettenblatt an Stelle des mittleren Kettenblattes bauen kann.

Aber ansonsten richtig geiles Bike!!!

MfG Chris.

PS: Ich hätte lieber ne Pace RC 31 genommen.


----------



## asco1 (7. Juni 2005)

Yo Matze - WUNDERSCHÖN! Aber das hab' ich Dir ja schon gesagt.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (7. Juni 2005)

x-o schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was mich daran stört: Jetzt muss ich mein nächstes Kurierbike wieder umplanen (verdammt).



Bitte um details.



			
				x-o schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist die Kettenlinie mit dem grossen Kettenblatt? Kannst du hinten alles fahren, ohne dass beim Antritt vorne die Kette abspringt, bzw. sie abläuft wenn du rückwärts trittst?



Die kettenlinie is fast optimal, hab gerad ma nachgeschaut, auf'm 4t-kleinsten ritzel läuft die kette optimal und ich hab nichma das KB auf die innenseite der kurbel gebaut.



			
				x-o schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte lieber ne Pace RC 31 genommen.



Glaub mir ich war kurz davor mir die pace zu holen, aber hab die gabel zu einem unverschämt guten preis bekommen und wenn ich so überleg, haben wir auch einige ganz schön verwahloste radwege hier in rostock und da bin ich froh, daß ich vorne nochn bißchen kompfort hab, und denn kann ich ja noch die gabel blockieren.

By the way, hattest du nich geschrieben, daß du nach rostock kommst?


----------



## gt-liebhaber (8. Juni 2005)

@ B-King

Da geht doch aber noch mehr als ein 26er-Schnitt, oder?
Mit meinem Bike (siehe Daten links und Galerie) das wohl immer noch mindestens 10,5kg wiegt, aber ansonsten ähnlich zu deinem ist(44er Kettenblatt), schaffe ich ohne mich anzustrengen nen über 30er-Schnitt hier auf den Radwegen in SN - und ich bin kein Kurier oder Profifahrer.



Und meinen Glückwunsch zu diesem filigranen High-Tech-Flitzer!!

PS: Von Leichtbausätteln hab ich übrigens genug. Hatte nen SLR XP, der hat dank meiner filigranen 80kg nichtmal ein Jahr gehalten, bis Sattel und Gestell durch waren. Jetzt fahr ich übergangsweise nen monsterschweren Specialized Body Geometry.
Ne Einfach-Kurbel hätte ich aber auch noch gern.
Und beim Bremsen hab ich sogar auf trockenem Geläuf Probleme die Bremskraft ohne blockierende Räder auf die Straße zu bringen. Die Reifen(Conti GP3000) bieten zum Bremsen einfach zu wenig Grip, sind ansonsten aber super Allroundreifen mit gutem Grip in Kurven bei Trockenheit+Regen.


----------



## x-o (8. Juni 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> By the way, hattest du nich geschrieben, daß du nach rostock kommst?



Yupp, ab 1.07. hat mich HRO wieder. Kann es kaum noch abwarten.


----------



## asco1 (25. Juni 2005)

Sonntag, 26. Juni 2005; Treffpunkt Kunsthalle 10.00Uhr. Lockerer Cruise nach W'münde, dann weiter über Heiligendamm nach Kühlungsborn. Anhänger mit Musik und Grill is am Start.
Wird 'n lockerer Cruise mit bisher fünf Leuten (alle mit SSp oder 3-Gang Beachcruiser). Wer Bock hat ... Ihr ahnt den Rest. 

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carrat (25. Juni 2005)

Verdammt, immer wenn ich nicht kann   .
Starte morgen früh nämlich meine Elbradwandertour mit ein paar Freunden/dinnen  .
Wird aber auch eher ein langer Cruise als ne richtig sportliche Tour .


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (26. Juni 2005)

damn digga,

du mußt langsam ma mit uns mitkommen!!! Hier hat sich wieder einiges getahn, ne basti ;-) . Fotoshooting am strand, bilder kommen morgen aband, wenn ich's noch schaff.
Naja, fals du ma inner woche zeit hast, dann kommste ma auf nen entspanden abendcruise "through da sity" mit.

ik bin rus


----------



## cat.stone (26. Juni 2005)

xxx
Hallöle, alle zusammen.
Hallo Matthias, hab mir gerade mal dein BIKE angesehen... schickes Teil   ... deinen Rahmen SX03, bloß in schwarz, habe ich bei mir zu Hause zweimal stehen. Einer für Maik und einer für mich. Das wird mein bestes (leichteste) Sonntagsrad. Hauptsächlich wird FSA Carbon montiert, setzt dann mal nen Bildchen rein. Soll in den nächsten zwei Wochen fertig werden!
Maik fragt, ob du nicht wieder anfangen willst! Geht zur Zeit mächtig was ab! Frag mal Bikeäffchen (hat ganz schön viel zu tun).

Achso, an alle die Briefzusteller beim Briefkurier werden wollen: Bezahlt wird nach Briefmenge, und je schneller man ist, desto mehr Kohle springt dabei raus! Ich verdiene im Durchschnitt so 15-20 die Stunde. Für schnelle Biker lohnt es sich also, zumal man nach seinem Zustellgebiet fertig ist und in die Uni, oder zum Strand kann, so ca. nach 2-3h Arbeitszeit.

Also bis dann, schönen Sonntag noch, ab nach W´münde zum Strand
Gruß an alle
Katrin


----------



## Orangutanklaus (26. Juni 2005)

Leute, 10 Uhr Sonntach ist doch fast wie Mitternacht ;-)

BTW <-[B-KiNg]->: Willst Du mit dem weißen Renner wirklich in HRO fahren? Für Sonntags mags ja angehen, nur tax- bzw. nachtsüber kannste die Kiste doch nirgendwo stehen lassen...


----------



## asco1 (27. Juni 2005)

So Tour vorbei, hier die Pics
Wie gesagt: HRO->W'münde->Heiligendamm->Kühlungsborn. Der Falk-Routenplaner verspricht lockere 43km (eine Strecke). Wetter war Bestens, Laune war prima - also ab dafür.






Daniel hat sich was zum Lesen für die lange Tour besorgt.






Auch dieser Kamerad hat es nicht mehr geschafft. 






Matze(B-King) und sein Kumpel Sven an der Küste.






Micha wurde mal wieder an die Kette gelegt. Ihm scheint's aber zu gefallen.






Sven & Matze






Nasenfasser auf'm HORNET






Proud like a god.






Micha & Daniel präsentieren die Pausenverpflegung.







Das Lager am Strand






Der Letzte Schluck.






Entsorgt.






Zum Schluß noch ein Abstecher in unsere "Stamm-Cafeteria" in Warnemünde.

War 'ne GEILE Tour (trotz der Hitze und der paar-und-achzig Kilometer).


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (27. Juni 2005)

cat.stone schrieb:
			
		

> xxx
> Hallöle, alle zusammen.
> Hallo Matthias, hab mir gerade mal dein BIKE angesehen... schickes Teil   ... deinen Rahmen SX03, bloß in schwarz, habe ich bei mir zu Hause zweimal stehen. Einer für Maik und einer für mich. Das wird mein bestes (leichteste) Sonntagsrad. Hauptsächlich wird FSA Carbon montiert, setzt dann mal nen Bildchen rein. Soll in den nächsten zwei Wochen fertig werden!
> Maik fragt, ob du nicht wieder anfangen willst! Geht zur Zeit mächtig was ab! Frag mal Bikeäffchen (hat ganz schön viel zu tun).



...hey die Katrin *grins*, schön ma wieder von dir zu hören. Jo also die kiste geht gut ab, macht ordentlich laune damit zu fahrn, hab nur die woche keine zeit gehabt drauf zu steigen, aber werd next week den esel wieder die sporen geben. Ähm wenn du ma auf arbeit bist kann ich ja ma langschnicken. Ja und arbeiten würd ich auch seeeeeehhhhhrrrr gerne, nur nich mit dem rad, außderdem stehen ende juli prüfungen an, aber ich hab schon überlegt für den rest der semesterferien ma wieder zu fahrn, teile für ein altes kurier-rad hab ich auch noch über, ma schaun...,mit dem geld is das ja sone sache, Asco is schuld   is ma ne völlig andere interpretation zum thema fahrrad    , siehe pics oben (ich in rot, jetzt mit kurzen haaren).
Also wie gesagt, wenn Du/Maik die woche ma inner firma seit komm ich gern ma vorbei...

..also dennsen, Matzen


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (27. Juni 2005)

Orangutanklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, 10 Uhr Sonntach ist doch fast wie Mitternacht ;-)
> 
> BTW <-[B-KiNg]->: Willst Du mit dem weißen Renner wirklich in HRO fahren? Für Sonntags mags ja angehen, nur tax- bzw. nachtsüber kannste die Kiste doch nirgendwo stehen lassen...



...hab mir das bike aufgebaut um damit ordentlich km zu schrubben und nich um auf der Kröpi den diggn raushängen lassen, dafür hab ich was besseres   :






nee, also mein renner wird nur sportlich bewegt für irgendwelche besorgungsfahrten benutz ich was anderes. 

Cheers Matzen


----------



## Orangutanklaus (27. Juni 2005)

OK, denn haste auch meinen Segen ;-) Nach zwei (mittlerweile durch Unbekannte genutzten) Rädern bin ich dann auch auf System Stadtrad+1 richtiges umgestiegen-dank DDR-Hausratversicherung.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (27. Juni 2005)

moin leude. hier isser, der jonny...

die kiste hier






gefällt mir richtig gut! ich will auch nen cruiser verdammt. geil der scheiss!


frage:






was wiegt die kiste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (27. Juni 2005)

Moin Jonny,

willkommen im HRO-Thread. Jo also wennde nen cruiser willst, denn gibbet nur eins, nich lange fackeln -> ran an die buletten!!! Wennde fragen hast, können Asco und ich dir sicherlich weiter helfen. Schon ma bei eBay gestöbert, da gibt es sehr günstige komplettmodelle (allerdings nur mit serienausstattung und nich wirklich schick) die man als basis für veränderungen/umbauten benutzten kann.

Mein MTB dürfte so zw. 8,5 und 8,6 kg wiegen.

Matze


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (27. Juni 2005)

Moin Jonny,

willkommen im HRO-Thread. Jo also wennde nen cruiser willst, denn gibbet nur eins, nich lange fackeln -> ran an die buletten!!! Wennde fragen hast, können Asco und ich dir sicherlich weiter helfen. Schon ma bei eBay gestöbert, da gibt es sehr günstige komplettmodelle (allerdings nur mit serienausstattung und nich wirklich schick) die man als basis für veränderungen/umbauten benutzten kann.

Mein MTB dürfte so zw. 8,5 und 8,6 kg wiegen.

Matze


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (27. Juni 2005)

du sachst das so einfach! kohle is grad knapp. hab mir grad erst nen 20" trialbike zusammengeschraubt...aber probefahren muss ich scon cruiser ma!


----------



## SiroCool (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auch aus HRO. Ich finde die Serienmäßigen Cruiser schon geil, nur gefallen mir die umgeschweißten Rahmen noch viel besser.

Wo bekomm ich sowas her?

Danke
MFG
Christian


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (27. Juni 2005)

...das sollte kein problem sein, wir werden sicherlich diese woche abends nochma durch die stadt cruisen oder im park frisbee zoggn, denn kannste ja ma dazu stoßen, ich würd denn vorher bescheid sagen.

Greatz


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (27. Juni 2005)

yeah klingt cool!

moinsen 0C du schlange! ;-) zeig dochma dein bike!  

btw: nen serienmäßiger cruiser a la felt oder so is kagge. dat muss schon selbst aufgebaut sein. macht vieeel mehr spass und gefällt dann halt auch zu 100%.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangutanklaus (27. Juni 2005)

Frisbee? Sollten hier etwa Endzonis dabei sein?


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (27. Juni 2005)

SiroCool schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch aus HRO. Ich finde die Serienmäßigen Cruiser schon geil, nur gefallen mir die umgeschweißten Rahmen noch viel besser.
> 
> ...



Moin Christian, jo also alle rahmen, die du heir auf den fotos gesehen hast sind käuflich zu erwerben, was man daraus macht is jedem selbst übelassen, und da gibt es ne menge moglichkeiten, das kann man denn schon als customizing bezeichen. Du kannst nat. auch nen rahmen kaufen und denn auseinanderreißen und verändern, wohl dem der schweißen kann und die mgl. hat. So weit sind wir hier in HRO leider noch nicht.
Bei fragen, einfach fragen. 

Cheers Matze


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (27. Juni 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> yeah klingt cool!
> btw: nen serienmäßiger cruiser a la felt oder so is kagge. dat muss schon selbst aufgebaut sein. macht vieeel mehr spass und gefällt dann halt auch zu 100%.



...year dude, ich merke, du bist auf unserer wellenlänge


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (27. Juni 2005)

Orangutanklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Frisbee? Sollten hier etwa Endzonis dabei sein?



Endzoniz? *kopfkratz* bitte um aufklärung   thx...


----------



## asco1 (27. Juni 2005)

Aaaaaaalter Falter - was geht'n hier? Matze, schaut so aus, als wenn wir Rostock angefixt hätten .... ui - nächstes Jahr wird ein feister Cruizin' Sommer!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (27. Juni 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaaaalter Falter - was geht'n hier? Matze, schaut so aus, als wenn wir Rostock angefixt hätten .... ui - nächstes Jahr wird ein feister Cruizin' Sommer!



jo, erst schläft der thread fast ein und denn geht hier richtig die post ab. Und damit das weiter so bleibt gibt es nur eins -> noch öfter durch die ciddy cruis'n und FLYER ZUM VERETEILEN FERTIG MACHEN!!!


----------



## asco1 (27. Juni 2005)

jaaa muddi!


----------



## asco1 (28. Juni 2005)

da hassu Muddi!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (29. Juni 2005)

süß   , also ihr muddis schwingt euch auf eure cruiser und schnickt los!

Jo Jonny (und die nat, auch die anderen muddis   ), also so wie's ausschaut werden wir morgen noch ne runde durch die stadt drehen, vorher sicherlich treffpkt kastanienpark, ein bißl abhängen und denn richtung stadt. Ich sag def. vorher nochma bescheid wann's so zeittechnisch losgeht. Wer dazustoßen will is hiermit aufgefordert dies zu tuhen.

Bis dennsen.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (2. Juli 2005)

...jou an alle homies outta there, die cruis'n-possie zieht wieder los  . Wann? Morgen (also Sonntag), uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest, wird aber def. erst nachm mittag sein. Also wer lust hat -> melden, zwecks treffpkt/zeit.

Greatz Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carrat (3. Juli 2005)

Hi,
Frisch zurück von meiner Elbtour muss ich leider verkünden, dass ich morgen in Kborn bin. 
Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß und gutes Wetter.
Ciao,
Carlo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (15. August 2005)

...so, da hier ja alle ein bißchen eingeschlafen sind... Also ich plane mit christian (mein mitwohni) ne tagestour zum dars, so wie's ausschaut kommenden freitag oder samstag. Is noch nich gaz raus, hängt auch vom wetter ab.
Martin weiß schon bescheid, Katrin, Robert? Wie siehts mit euch aus?


----------



## carrat (16. August 2005)

Hätte im Prinzip noch nichts vor und Lust, mitzukommen. Schreibs mal bitte ins Forum, wenn der Tag, Abfahrtsort & die Startzeit feststeht.
Ciao,
Carlo


----------



## asco1 (17. August 2005)

ui - wenn Ihr mit Euren Racern loszieht, dann muß ich wohl zu Hause bleiben ....


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (17. August 2005)

quatsch asco wir gehen statt dessen nen bierchen trinken


----------



## asco1 (17. August 2005)

das' n Wort! :-D


----------



## carrat (18. August 2005)

Wieso Racer? Wir können ja auch gechillt cruisen.
Bin z.B. grad auf Kneipentour inner KTV gewesen, mit meinem Pimpmobil (incl. leuchtende Ventilkappe am Vorderrad...).
Mein aktuelles HT ist auch nicht sooo der Racer, da stören die 2,3" Big Apple Mäntel beim Beschleunigen.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (18. August 2005)

...als cruisingtour wars nicht gedacht. However, so wie es ausschaut wird es, zu mindest dieses WE nix, ich krieg es zeitlich nich gebacken, aber aufgeschoben ist nich aufgehoben. In diesem sinne...


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. August 2005)

...in diesem sinne...doch bierchen trinken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carrat (18. August 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> Endzoniz? *kopfkratz* bitte um aufklärung   thx...


Sind DAS Rostocker Ultimate-Frisbee-Team und haben u.A. dieses Jahr die Europameisterschaften hier organisiert.
Der Name leitet sich aus der Endzone ab, die, ähnlich wie beim American Football, als 'Torbereich' gilt, in dem die Frisbee gefangen werden muss.
Der Sport ist grob vergleichbar mit American Football, nur mit ner Frisbee statt nem Ball, keinem Körperkontakt und fehlendem Schiedsrichter...
Weitere infos zu den Endzonis gibts auf Endzonis.de


----------



## cat.stone (23. August 2005)

War der kommende Freitag oder Samstag schon???   

Hier ist das erste Fatmodul, das zweite kommt noch, mit V-Brake, etc. Die richtige Kurbel fehlt aber noch, die müßte diese Woche kommen. Das ist erst einmal die Übergangslösung.


----------



## cat.stone (23. August 2005)

Hey Matze, habe mir gerade mal dein Fotoalbum angesehen. Ich hatte mich letztens schon gewundert: das NoSaint im Keller ist doch schwarz und nicht blau. Habe die Bilder dann mal vergrößert und siehe da ....   ich will ja nicht in der Wunde stochern, aber das ist ja heftig  
Wo ist Holz, gleich mal klopfen, mir wurde noch keins geklaut und das soll auch so bleiben   
Ey, das tut mir ja echt leid, mein Beileid   

bis danne


----------



## carrat (23. August 2005)

cat.stone schrieb:
			
		

> War der kommende Freitag oder Samstag schon???


Hey, habe ich das nicht vor ein paar Tagen in der Langen Straße vorbeischießen sehen??? War auf jeden Fall ein Rad mit dunklem Fatmodul-Rahmen (das puristische Dekor-Design ist einfach nur göttlich,vor allem beim hellen 3er).
Zum kommenden Freitag / Samstag:
Der beagte war schon, aber Matze hatte leider keine Zeit   und außerdem wurde ja am Sa ne Unwetterwarnung für Gewitter rausgegeben...
Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben, und es werden ja hoffentlich noch irgendwann einige schöne Tage zumBiken da sein...
Ciao,
Carlo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (23. August 2005)

cat.ston schrieb:
			
		

> War der kommende Freitag oder Samstag schon???



nein, eigentlich wär es dieses we gewesen, aber irgendwie hatts nich sollen sein. Tja, wie schauts denn aus, haste interesse? Martin würd ev. auch mitkommen. Schätze ich kann erst übernä woche...



			
				cat.ston schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist Holz, gleich mal klopfen, mir wurde noch keins geklaut und das soll auch so bleiben
> Ey, das tut mir ja echt leid, mein Beileid



...danke für deine anteilname. Mein schwarzes No Saint war gerade 2 monate alt, naja, mein neues hängt bei mir anner wand, sicherer gehts nimmer und für die stadtfahrten hab ich ja die anderen beiden.

@ Carlo

..wie schauts aus, biste nu ma am stizzle, wenn wir mit unsern cruiser losschniggn?


----------



## cat.stone (23. August 2005)

Also Interesse besteht auf alle Fälle, is nur ab dem 8.9. bin ich in Vietnam    Urlaub ruft, endlich, wohlverdient   
Und nächstes WE bin ich in Wilhelmshafen, denn die Eurobike läuft und ich will unbedingt mal hin, nen bischen Shoppen und so, mal sehen was es da so feine Sache gibt  

Kann sein, dass ich mit dem Bike durch die Lange gefahren bin, mußte nämlich Kurier fahren, da ich mein Wilier verliehen hatte.

Aber Leute, es soll tolles Wetter geben am WE und ne alte Bauernregel besagt, dass es dann 40 Tage schönes Wetter geben soll, gabs heute in den Nachrichten, also hoffen angesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (23. August 2005)

..von den 40 schönen tagen wird wohl einer für unsere tour übrig bleiben    . Ähm wann biste denn wieder zurück? So wie's ausschaut, müssen wir wohl etwas längerfristig planen.
Was mir gerade noch einfällt, wer sagt denn, daß es unbedingt an einem WE sein muß...

Cheers


----------



## maddean (23. August 2005)

na die bauernregel ist wohl hinfällig - doofer sommer.

hey cat... 
glückwunsch zur scheibe und den reifen. solange die straße trocken ist kleben die super. allerdings erst wenn sie eingefahren sind...
zu begin waren meine ziemlich glibschig. bei nässe lieber absteigen und schieben. schade dass sie so schwer sind - dafür aber extrem pannensicher. ich hab noch nie was mit denen gehabt... obwohl inklusive glasscherben, bordsteinkanten und stotter alles mitgenommen was so gerade im weg lag...
zur bremse muss man ja nichts sagen.
warum willst du eigentlich die kurbel tauschen... die sieht doch toll aus


----------



## carrat (24. August 2005)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> @ Carlo
> 
> ..wie schauts aus, biste nu ma am stizzle, wenn wir mit unsern cruiser losschniggn?


 Lust hab ich auf jeden Fall. Der Termin müsste nur rechtzeitig feststehen, damit  ich mir den Tag/Nachmittag dann freihalten kann.


----------



## asco1 (24. August 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## carrat (1. September 2005)

Hi,
Hab grade mal zwei Fragen:
an Asco: Wie bekomme ich den Text mit Photoshop hinter das Rad so wie bei deinem Cruiserflyer?

an alle:
Wer kann mir helfen, ne neue Gabel in mein Rad einzubauen? Müsste ja im Prinzip nicht allzu schwer sein, aber ich will nix falsch machen.
Hab übrigens grad das Univega Alpina und will ne günstig erstandene Manitou Black Super Air einbauen...
Ciao, Carlo


----------



## asco1 (6. September 2005)

carrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Hab grade mal zwei Fragen:
> an Asco: Wie bekomme ich den Text mit Photoshop hinter das Rad so wie bei deinem Cruiserflyer?



holla Carlo,

ganz einfach: Fahrrad ausschneiden (Schweinearbeit), in eine neue Ebene kopieren, Text schreiben und hinter die Fahrrad-Ebene schieben. That's it. 



an alle: am kommenden Wochenende ist PimpGarage-Eröffnungs-Cruise in Berlin. WHO'S WITH ME?     



Basti


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (6. September 2005)

IIIIICH


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (6. September 2005)

ja mal kucken ne ;-)


----------



## asco1 (4. Oktober 2005)

sacht ma  - geht in HRO noch was? .... lahmer Haufen!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (5. Oktober 2005)

echtma, s**bande!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (6. Oktober 2005)

...so ich hab ma mit meinem mitwohni die saison abgeschlossen. Ne tour aufn darß haben wir gemacht. Geschätzt warn so ca. 80 km, aber als wir wieder zurück waren, standen dann unglaubliche 131,8 km auf der uhr!!!


----------



## asco1 (7. Oktober 2005)

Ihr seid ja auch krank! :-D

Samstag 18:00 Bike&OutdoorMarket Schutow. .... chillen&grillen - ich denke, die Junx haben nix dagegen, wenn noch ein paar leute mitchillen. Wenn Ihr was für'n Grill und was für die Kehle mitbringt is alles gut. ... 

C'ya!


----------



## asco1 (15. Oktober 2005)

so, bin gerade aus der Garage zurück. Hab mit Carlo angefangen, seinen Univega-Rahmen zu lackieren - DAMN wird das Teil cool!      Custom paint all the way baby!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. Oktober 2005)

Hey, anscheinend läuft das Grillen ja schon!
Aber nicht so schlimm, mich würde da wohl sowieso niemand kennen!

custom Rahmenlackierung fetz! Hab meinen auch vom Kumpel machen lassen, sieht gar nicht so übel aus (ist das Orange vom 350 Z). Doch der mist Autolack auf wasserbasis wird einfach nicht richtig fest! Will heißen, dass ich keine Kratzer bekomme sondern sich der Klarlack zusammenschiebt, Wellen schlägt! Und mit viel Druck kann man mit den Fingernagel den Lack eindrücken! ist aber auch 1 Monat her das lackieren! Trocknen kann bis zu halben Jahr dauern sagte er! Na denn Prost!

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## carrat (15. Oktober 2005)

Yeah, dank Basti wird mein Rahmen richtig stylish! 
@Basti: Hab übrigens grad noch ne coole Gabel für meinen Cruiser gefunden (von meinem alten Rennrad), werd ich morgen dann noch mitbringen, können wir ja mitlacken in schwarz. An meinem RR sind auch noch sehr stylische Kurbeln und Zahnkränze aus gefrästem Edelstahl dran   die würden sich an meinem Cruiser auch gut machen. Hoffe nur, dass sie passen...
Hab die BigApples von Schwalbe jetzt montiert. Kommen zwar bei weitem nicht an deine Fatty-Os ran, aber hinten breit und vorne schmal kommt gut.

@ Tobi:
Nach einem Monat immernoch verschiebbar? Das ist ja hart. Habt ihr ne Grundierung auf den Rahmen gesprüht, oder gleich farbe rauf? Autolack sollte doch eigentlich rel schnell fest sein, aber dafür braucht man dann sicherlich ne schön heiße Lackierkabine...
Ich würde beim Grillen übrigens auch niemanden kennen, kannte Basti aka Asco1 aber vor heute um 14:12 Uhr auch noch nicht...


----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. Oktober 2005)

@ carrat
ja eben, eine Kabine hat er nicht wo das teil hätte trocken können! Also nicht wie in einer lackiererei mit Infrarorkabine oder sonstwas! Ist halt nur eine Garage und da Lackiersachen hinplaziert! Er ist ja auch sonst lackierer. Grundierung ist drunter! 
Ich hoffe das wird nochmal härter. Wenn nicht, behandel ich Ihn nicht mit Vorsicht, dann wird er halt irgendwann nochmal lackiert, aber vorher entlackt!
Gruß, Tobi


----------



## asco1 (16. Oktober 2005)

Yo Tobi - mein Post bzgl. grillen war vom 07.10.05 da wärest gestern eh zu spät gewesen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (16. Oktober 2005)

Oh ja das war ja doch so lang her!

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Lampenbau mit zwei camcorderakkus und der 20W Osram IRC?

Gruß, Colt


----------



## asco1 (20. Oktober 2005)

Haaahahaa! Der Daniel groooooß auf der Titelseite der OZ!





*click* für großes Bild (408kB)

Rostock representin'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. Oktober 2005)

Hab ich auch in der Zeitung gesehen!
Sehr fesch so ein bike, aber völlig unpraktisch außer zum langsamen cruisen! Sonst viel zu schwer!
Gruß, Colt


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (20. Oktober 2005)

blödsinn, völliger blödsinn!!! Wenn du wüßtest... Wir sind schon ne menge km  mit unseren bikes geschruppt, unteranderem nach k-born und zurück, das warn mind. 80 km!!! und langsam warn wir auch nich.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. Oktober 2005)

Jedem das seine! war doch nur meine Meinung!
Gruß, Colt


----------



## carrat (20. Oktober 2005)

Krasse Sache!
Ich kann B-King (fast) nur zustimmen, bin mit meinem Cruiser auch in krnapp über 2 Stunden nach Kborn gerast (mitm MTB hab ichs schon in 1:17 geschafft  ) , aber cruisen is schon cooler...
Schwer sind soche Bikes teilweise schon, aber es ist ja auch weniger ein Sportgerät als ein 'Lebensgefühl' (gilt allerdings eher für Leute wie Daniel).

@Basti:
Hab Grippe und bin krankgeschrieben, kann also dieses WE nicht 100%ig zum Lackieren kommen. Könntest du netterweise den Umfang vom Ober- und Unterrohr messen, damit ich meine Decal-Folien anpassen kann? wäre echt super, hab das nämlich verpennt.

Carlo


----------



## asco1 (20. Oktober 2005)

Yo Carlo,

alles klar - werde morgen nachmittag in die Garage gehen. Sag Dir dann bescheid.

Gute Besserung.
basti


----------



## carrat (22. Oktober 2005)

So Leutz,
Hab mal kurz ne Stylefrage:
Welche der 2 Farbvariationen im Anhang sieht besser aus?
Das Logo soll vorne aufs Steuerrohr.
Mein Rahmen wird vorne rot, dann schwarz und der Hinterbau chromfarben.
Danke schonmal für eure Comments.
Carlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (22. Oktober 2005)

schwere entscheidung *hmpf*, ich würd glaub ich weiß nehmen


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (22. Oktober 2005)

weiss is natürlich auffälliger, schwarz dagegen sieht man erst beim zweiten mal hingucken. ich würd wohl auch weiss nehmen.


----------



## asco1 (22. Oktober 2005)

Carlo - warum das Tribal nich in Chrome-Folie? .. dann würdest Du optisch den Chrome-Effekt des Alu am Ende des Rades vorn nocheinmal aufgreifen - nur so als Tipp vom Grafiker. 

Basti


P.S. ... shitto - hab vergessen deinen Rahmen auszumessen. sorry.


----------



## carrat (23. Oktober 2005)

Hey, is nich so wild mitm Ausmessen, ging ja dieses WE eh nicht mitm Sprühen. die Grafiken sind .eps und demzufolge frei auf die nötige Größe transformierbar.
Chromfolie wär natürlich super, aber wo/wie teuer? EPS-Schnittkurven hab ich ja schon. Würde dann gleich noch die Schriftzüge und Übergänge von rot zu schwarz in Chrom plotten lassen. Müsste aber bei cleverer Planung alles auf ne A4-Folie passen...


----------



## asco1 (19. November 2005)

ROOOOSTOOOOOCK ....... 's geeeht'n???

Leudde - der Thread is auf Seite 3 gewesen! *tststs*


----------



## carrat (19. November 2005)

Hmm, hab hier mal wieder ein Bild aus der Reihe 'Personalisiere meinen Rahmen'. 
Der vordere Teil wird rot lackiert, dann kommen die Decals, dann Klarlack und als Letztes die Anbauteile (und ich bin mir sicher, dass es genau dann regnen wird, wenn das Rad fertig ist...).


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. November 2005)

Meiner ist auch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit fertig geworden! Mit der Lackierung vom Nissan 350Z.
Heißt Z-Orange
Gruß, Colt


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (20. November 2005)

...geile sache das, darf ich fragen, wie du das organisiert hast?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. November 2005)

Den Rahmen oder die Farbe?
Rahmen: ebay, Farbe: Lackerei
gemacht: Kumpel von dem Kumpel von nem Kumpel  
Gruß, Colt


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (6. Dezember 2005)

die farbe is echt ma nice. ma sehen wie du dich ärgerst, wenn da der erste kratzer drin is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (6. Dezember 2005)

Erst recht wenn es jemand anders war!
Meine Freundin hats schon geschafft! Wir waren zusammen mit dem Radl beim Ostseepark, sie sollte draußen aufpassen, ich habe es Ihr in die Hand gegeben, ich hatte es auch versucht anzulehnen an die roten Sitzplätze draußen, doch da hätte er an den Rahmen angelegen! Ich komm raus, und meine Freundin mußte in der Zeit einer alten Dame helfen die über den Fahrradständer gestolpern ist, da hat sie das Fahrrad angelehnt und schwupps wars passiert! Hab natürlich gleich mit ihr schluß gemacht versteht sich, das Bike geht über alles! Nein nein nur ein scherz!
War aber riesen sauer, der Lack war gerade ne Woche alt, also noch nicht richtig trocken, also ist es kein Kratzer sondern so weggeschoben. Hab jetzt einen 350Z aufkleber drüber, sieht ganz gut aus. Ich selber hab auch schon einen reingemacht, aber später, mit einem Stein(fragt bitte nicht wie) Aber ist nur ganz klein! Naja man ärgert sich halt die Platze, wenn das passiert, wie beim neuen Auto wenn da die erste Beule drin ist! (Nebenbei, Leute die anderen mit schlüssel die Karre zerschrammen, sollten die Hände angehackt bekommen!) Und Leute die Fahrräder klauen, sollten au den E-Stuhl! (Obwohl das ginge auch noch zu schnell  )
Ich fahr auch mit dem Bike momentan noch nicht bei Regen, denn wenn es einmal Regen gesehen hat, dann gehts Bergab!
naja wieder viel zu viel ums schöne Bike erzählt!
Gruß, Colt


----------



## carrat (6. Dezember 2005)

Hey Colt,
wann und wo kann ich mal deine IRC + Luxeon in Funktion sehen? Würde mich mal interessieren. Außerdem wäre das ne gute Möglichkeit, die Leuchtkraft mit meiner Kaltlichtkathodenbeleuchtung zu vergleichen. 
Dann kann ich sie gleich mal mit 14,4V testen (hoffentlich hält dass die Elektronik aus, aber die 6,60 ...). Bisher gibts keinen großen Unterschied von 9,6V Akkupack zu 12V Stabi-Netzteil. Aber der Akkupack hat ja Anfangs sicher 11V (mein Multimeter hat mein Vater entführt, kann also nicht nachmessen).
Man kann die Röhren übrigens super dimmen, aber ich kann nix zum Wirkungsgrad der Elektronik sagen, spart bestimmt keinen Strom...


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (6. Dezember 2005)

...wow, fred-aktivität, ich bin begeistert.

Zum lack: ja, ich muß sagen der sieht richtig schieke aus. Das wär auf jeden fall was für den hornet... *träum*

Zu den kratzern: wenn du schon mit dem bike inne city umher tingelst, dann lehn es einach immer mitm sattel an eine laterne an. Und wenn du nich willst, daß es dir geklaut wird, dann fahr erst garnich damit inne stadt herum. Glaub mir es bringt nix.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (7. Dezember 2005)

Tja, wem sagst du das! Hab schon 5 Bikes verloren, eines besser als das andere. Aber zum Glück sind wir Allianz versichert, die zahlen immer ohne zu murren! In der Stadt lasse ich es nicht stehen, eigentlich lasse ich es nirgens stehen! Aber nichtmal zu hause sind die Bikes sicher! Meinem Cumpel haben sie schon eins aus der Garage gezockt! 
Noch mal was zu dem Thema: Mußte vor einiger Zeit mein Centurion Disc, mit Dp22 Felgen, alten 4 Loch Formula Hydraulik Scheibenbremsen, altes schönes XT Schaltwerk, DX Klick-Bährentatzen, am Warnowpark stehen lassen. hinten zum Bahnhof hin und über Nacht! Meint Ihr das hat einer geklaut? Nee, da hab ich mich stark gewundert! Dachten wohl das haben die Bullen abgestellt und die Bullen observieren das Teil! Weil es stand einfach zu auffällig!
@carrat 
Naja, das mit dem Bikelicht zeigen, können wir mal machen, aber kenne ja keinen hier! Wann wird sich denn mal wieder getroffen? Noch ist mein Bike ja ein schönwetter Fahrrad, wollte eigntlcih dass das so lange wie es geht dabei bleibt!  
Wie sieht denn das mit deinen kaltlichtkathoden aus? das ja auch interessant!


Gruß, Colt


----------



## carrat (7. Dezember 2005)

Meine Güte, hatte grade ne Begegnung der grünen Art...
Da macht man einmal kein Rücklicht dran, weil mans eilig hat, und dann sind die Ochsen auch schon hinter einem.
Aber naja, Frontlicht nicht STVO-konform, keine Bremsen (ok, Rücktritt), einige Glühweine, über ne rote Ampel mit Bullen im Nacken.
Macht summa sumarum 5.
Günstiger isses bei eBay auch nicht   

@Colt:
Licht sieht weiß aus (5500k), schön verteilt, aber nicht sehr weitreichend. Hab leider den Reflektor und das Gehäuse noch nicht fertig (bis jetzt nur Entwürfe, is aber simpel). Als Akku werd ich wohl 10 MiMh-Akkus mit 2000mAh+ nehmen, wenn ich die günstig bekomme. Passen mit Haltern grade so mit ins geplante Gehäuse, wird aber dann leider rel. schwer, ca. 1 kg.

Ciao,
Carlo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (7. Dezember 2005)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> Mußte vor einiger Zeit mein Centurion Disc, mit Dp22 Felgen, alten 4 Loch Formula Hydraulik Scheibenbremsen, altes schönes XT Schaltwerk, DX Klick-Bährentatzen, am Warnowpark stehen lassen. hinten zum Bahnhof hin und über Nacht! Meint Ihr das hat einer geklaut? Nee, da hab ich mich stark gewundert!



...tja, der gemeine bikepöbel hat von oldschool/retro-technik keinen schimmer und zu geld machen kann man es auch nich.



			
				Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> Wann wird sich denn mal wieder getroffen?



...also ich werd am Sa ma wieder los, war ja auch schon gut 3 wo nich mehr, wg wetter und erkältung.



			
				carrat schrieb:
			
		

> Als Akku werd ich wohl 10 MiMh-Akkus mit 2000mAh+ nehmen, wenn ich die günstig bekomme.



...gibt es beim großen E für 1,-, bei größeren megen sogar ohne versandkosten.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (8. Dezember 2005)

@ b-king
mit dem retro hast wohl recht!
Am samstag gehe ich leider schon fussi spielen, aber wenn gutes Wetter ist, dann werde ich da mit dem Bike hin! Muß dafür aber extra nach Brinkmannsdorf, aber das ist wenigstens mal ne ordentliche Tour!
Darf ich fragen wer pedo77 war? Und wie er zu Tode kam?

@carrat danke für den Tipp mit den Widerständen, hast du einen schimmer welchen ich brauche? Oder hast du ne Ahnung wo es einen rechner im Netz dafür gibt?
1kg am Lenker? Das ist echt nicht so gut! Bastel die Mignons doch einfach in ein kleines gehäuse und binde sie unter den sattel, Ich hab meine ja in einer Siggflasche im Flaschenhalter. Aber das ist für deine zwecke wohl zu groß!
Wat die Bullen haben dich angehalten? Mensch da zischt man dochweg in die nächste Seitenstraße! Nee nee ist ja nicht immer so einfach! Wenn du ein Rücklciht gehabt hättest, und ein Vorderlich was gut Licht macht(nicht der StvO entspricht) hättest vielleicht gar nix bezahlt! Hab sogar schon mal von welchen gehört, die sind mit einer 20W (so wie ich) am bike gefahren, und die Polizei hat sich gewundert wieviel licht die macht und fragte wie man sowas baut!
Naja und 5 Euro ist ja echt n Witz! hab auch schon gehört dass man manchmal sich in ca einer Woche mit dem gleichen Bike bei der Polize melden muß, aber dann muß es Verkehrssicher sein! Naja und das kostet!
Gruß, Colt


----------



## carrat (8. Dezember 2005)

Mein Kumpel muss sich melden, ich hatte ja Licht dabei und habs dann rangebaut, damit entfällt das mit dem Melden inner Polizeistelle.
Ich möchte den Akku aber im Gehäuse haben, Kabel geht mir schon bei meiner 'großen'-HaloXenon-Lampe aufn Senkel.
Für die Kabellösung hab ich hier noch nen Bleigel-Akku mit 12V, aber kein Ladegerät   
Wenn ich das Gehäuse aus Kunststoff mach, is es deutlich leichter, aber nicht so stabil. Hatte eigentlich 1mm-Blech geplant, nehm jetzt aber wohl Thermoplaste. Sollte damit so auf ~ 600g kommen, das ist akzeptabel (Akku müsste ca. 300g wiegen, bei 2,8Ah & 12V).
Zu den Widerständen:
Bastelst du dir zufällig grad ein Rücklicht mit dem Handyakku? Hab ich auch vor. Nutze dafür nen 1,6Ah-LiIon-Akku für 33xx Nokias. Könnten das ja vll. zusammen austüfteln, soll klein und leicht werden.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (8. Dezember 2005)

Ja sowas ähnliches!
Ich will dazu aber eine Li-ion zelle nehmen die ich noch aus einem Canon Camcorderakku liegen habe! Sie hat 3,6V (max 4,2V) und 2Ah. Ich würde gerne lieber so eine nehmen weil handyakkus meist schwach auf der Brust sind( nebenbei wo hast du deins mit 1,6Ah her das geht ja) und weil handyakkus ein bißchen sperriger sind! Aber sonst ist es ja die gleiche Konstruktion! Hast schon ein Ladegerät?
Gehäuse wollte ich eine 35mm ducrhmesser kleine Sprühdose nehmen und vorne ca 6 LEDs reinbauen, Hab auch so platinen die man sich mit 35mm zuschneiden könnte und da in kleine Löcher die LEDs reinsetzt!
Die scheibe kommt denn da vorne in das "Alugehäuse". Davor wollte ich eine Plastescheibe setzen. Hatte bis jetzt nur die Idee diese aus einer CD Hülle zu dremeln. Und jetzt kommst du! hast du ne idee wie man da auch ein bißchen seitenlich bekommt? hatte gedacht einfach zu jeder Seite je eine LED gucken zu lassen.
Klar können wir das auch zusammen machen

Nimmst du jetzt Thermosplaste für das gehäuse der Kaltlichkathode? Du hast ein 2,8Ah Bleigelakku aber kein Lade? Glaub das geht mit einem Aufladegerät für Auto batterien! Bei ebay gibs auch ein Notebooknetzteil was von 15-24 V abgeben kann für n zwacken!

Gruß, Colt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (14. Dezember 2005)

Mensch was denn los mit euch Trauerklößen, kaum regnet es draußen ein bischen, schon schreibt keiner mehr in unseren Fred!
Colt


----------



## asco1 (16. Dezember 2005)

alle am schrauben!


----------



## asco1 (17. Dezember 2005)

Apropos schrauben: morgen Garagen-Session bei uns.  ... 'n bischen schrauben, 'n bischen bikes-schnacken, 'n bischen Bier/Glühwein/Käffchen schlürfen, 'n bischen Mucke hören, 'n bischen Spass haben.  ... wanna join? PM me!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (17. Dezember 2005)

jo eigentlich ganz gern, aber morgen muß ich Berechnung für einen schweißhebel für die Uni machen! Und Freundin möchte auch noch versorgt werden!
Gruß, Tobi


----------



## asco1 (18. Dezember 2005)

tjou, da bin ick wieder ... war fast die ganze Zeit allein inna garage - dafür bin ich auch ganz gut vorwärtsgekommen.
SingleSpeeder zuende geschliffen und lackiert, neue Nabe gesäubert und poliert, 'n bischen aufgeräumt und 'n neues Regal angeschraubt .... 

... und ich hatte das ganze Bier für mich allein 

Cheers!


----------



## carrat (18. Dezember 2005)

Hey,
hatte leider auch keine Zeit, Freundin/Party geht gelegentlich vor.

Hat irgendwer noch ein schwarzes Cruiser-Rückschutzblech für 2,35"er Reifen rumliegen? Das mom. montierte MTB-Blech sieht an meinem Cruiser total bekloppt aus. 
Ciao, Carlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (20. Dezember 2005)

...nope, ick muß passen.


----------



## carrat (2. Januar 2006)

Basti, auch kein Schutzblech für mich?
Hier is ja voll tote Hose. Sind wohl wirklich alle am Basteln. 
Oder habt ihr zu hart ins neue Jahr gefeiert?
Wie auch immer, Frohes Neues und macht mal etwas Action hier!
Hab mir übrigens zur Feier des Jahres ein neues gebrauchtes Rad gekauft...
Das Univega wird aber trotzdem noch fertig lackiert.
Carlo


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (2. Januar 2006)

meine erste große bestellung fürn cruiser is die tage auch rausgegangen. es tut sich was in rostock!


----------



## asco1 (3. Januar 2006)

Carlo - wenn ich Fenders für Dich hätte, hätte ich längst bescheidgegeben. Ich suche selber 3 Sätze.

Jonny - ich bin gespannt. 

Momentan is doof wg. Basteln, weil in der Garage temporär kein Strom is. *wunder* ....


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (3. Januar 2006)

So, ick bin auch wieder im lande. Frohes neues!!!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (3. Januar 2006)

gleichfalls matze  

habt ihr strom nich bezahlt oder was?^^


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (3. Januar 2006)

LOL nein, war doch doch skifahrn in tschechien .

Was heißt denn "erste große bestellung"? Firebikes???


----------



## asco1 (3. Januar 2006)

Jonny - klar haben wir strom bezahlt - weiß auch net, was da los is - 's kotz mich auf Jeden Fall an - nu hab ich den SSp schon fertig lackiert und brauche ihn im Grunde nur noch zusammenschrauben und dann hab ich kein' Strom für Licht und Wärme. *kotz*


----------



## carrat (3. Januar 2006)

Basti, gib ma Bescheid, wenn ihr wieder Strom habt.
Hab hier nämlich seit einiger zeit nen ziemlich coolen, ähem, heißen 2kW-Heizer rumstehen. Zusammen mit deiner Orange müssten wir damit die Garage ja warm bekommen...


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (3. Januar 2006)

nej matze. laufräder, lenker, gabel, vorbau und noch pa kleinteile...immer langsam, ne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carrat (3. Januar 2006)

Wow, hab mir grad mal die Site firebikes.com angeguckt. Das sind ja mal ein paar nette Designs. Ob man solche Rahmen nachbauen kann? Bestimmt nicht so easy. Aber sind siocherlich teuer die Dinger.
Steht demnächst eigentlich wieder ne Tour oder ein Treffen an? Oder wird das bei dem Wetter spontan entschieden?


----------



## asco1 (3. Januar 2006)

nächstes Treffen: 3rd annual EisbeinCruise, erstes Februarwochenende in Hannover.
nächste Tour: wenn's Wetter bessa wird. 

Firebikes: 'n Kumpel aus Stralsund meinte neulich, daß er 'ne Möglichkeit hat, Rahmen selber zu bauen; jedes Design möglich (also auch Firebikes-Plagiate) und sicher biliger, als originale FB-Frames.


----------



## carrat (3. Januar 2006)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> nächstes Treffen: 3rd annual EisbeinCruise, erstes Februarwochenende in Hannover.


Wie kommt man da am Blödesten hin? Wie viel ?



			
				asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> nächste Tour: wenn's Wetter bessa wird.


Merk ich mir... wehe nicht.



			
				asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Firebikes: 'n Kumpel aus Stralsund meinte neulich, daß er 'ne Möglichkeit hat, Rahmen selber zu bauen; jedes Design möglich (also auch Firebikes-Plagiate) und sicher biliger, als originale FB-Frames.


Das hört sich doch gut an. Mehr Infos bitte wenn du hast. Also so der ungefähre Preis für nen einfachen Rahmen wär cool. Aber das können wir ja auch bei nem Pils bequatschen, wenn die Garage wieder Stro hat.
Bis dann,
Carlo (der sich auf die Auslieferung seines Specialized Epic freut)


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (3. Januar 2006)

Ha, wenn der hornet fertig is, kann Jonny mit seinem Firebikes einpacken...


----------



## carrat (3. Januar 2006)

Wird der Hornet umgebaut? Oder is der noch garnicht fertig? Oder gibts nen neuen?


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (3. Januar 2006)

...jo, der hornet wird umgebaut. Das konzept steht und skizzen wurden vor weihnachten fertiggestellt. Will aber noch nix verraten. Werde mich demnächst ransetzten und ne 3D-verion am pc basteln, damit man sich das gut vorstellen kann.


----------



## carrat (3. Januar 2006)

Wow, cool, da bin ich ma gespannt.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (4. Januar 2006)

immer dieses konkurrenzdenken!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (4. Januar 2006)

...du hast es so gewollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (23. Januar 2006)

Junx - 's geht'n? ROOOOOOSTOOOOOOCK!


----------



## carrat (23. Januar 2006)

Hey
    Mein Epic ist da    

Leider hat die Post beim Transport den Karton total zerfetzt  
Naja, wurde sowieso im DHL-Auftrag von ner seltsamen Spedition ausgeliefert. Und wie der Auslieferer den Karton behandelt hat... da kamen mir fast die Tränen.

Egal, alles super, bis auf ein kleines Problemchen:
Am Bike sind Time Attack Pedale, ich hab aber nur SPD-Cleats und im B&O-Market können die Attack-Cleats erst in 2 Wochen geliefert werden.

Hat zufällig irgendwer hier im Forum/Fred noch Time-Cleats rumliegen, die er mir verkaufen will? Müsste sonst SPD-Freeride-Klopper ans Rad schrauben lassen, da ich die hier noch rumirren hab :-|

Ciao,
Carlo


----------



## asco1 (28. Februar 2006)

Ey Ihr Labbn - 's geht'n?


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (28. Februar 2006)

...nüx!!! Da hat ma wieder jemand richtig langeweile @ work, wa??? Tztztze


----------



## asco1 (28. Februar 2006)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> ...nüx!!! Da hat ma wieder jemand richtig langeweile @ work, wa??? Tztztze




hmpf - fert'sch midder welt ..... kein' Bock mehr auf die ******** hier.
Was'n das eigentlich für'n beschissenes weißes Zeuch da draußen? *grmpf*


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (28. Februar 2006)

...weiß auch nich, ich dacht wir ham sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (18. März 2006)

Hi,

ihr Lieben von der Ostseeküste.
Ich wohne schon seit mehreren Jahren in Rostock und bin bisher immer so vor mich hingebiked.
Aber Sport soll ja die Kommunikation fördern, darum melde ich mich mal in diesem Fred.
So richtig kenn ich die Geflogenheiten des Fred''s auch noch nicht, wie das so mit der Verabredung geht und so weiter.
Ich hoffe aber das ich mich schnell einfinde und es bald zu Bikeäktschen kommt.

Zu mir mal kurz.
Noch bin ich Student, aber das sit diesen März vorbei.
27 bin ich und bike vorrangig so was mir so unter die Stollen kommt. 

MFG


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. März 2006)

so lange du gerne bier trinkst und schraubst bist du hier gut aufgehoben


----------



## Lory (18. März 2006)

Hi,

hmmm mit dem ersten kann ich nicht so dienen. Aber beim zweiten, da hab ich meinen Spaß.
Ich hoffe ich werde nicht gleich wieder verbannt!

MFG


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (18. März 2006)

jo jo jo,

's geht'n hier? Moin lory, willkommen im club. So langsam kommt wieder leben in die bude und das is gut so !
Momentan sind hier alle im streß und das wetter is ja auch nich der brüller .
Jedenfalls kann es nur besser werden.
Ich mach mal so den vorschlag:
in 2 wo, also 1. april-we könnten wir mal son kleinen umtrunk bei uns inner garage starten, also so richtig mit bier und musik und so...

Bigup! Matze


----------



## asco1 (18. März 2006)

Yo - was geht den hier auf einmal?  ... Sollte etwa Frühling werden und die Leute kommen aus Ihren Löchern?  ... Schön!

Tjou Matze - das' doch mal 'n Wort. 1. April - großes gegenseitiges Verarschen in der Garage - yeeehaw!  
Lory - würd' mich freuen noch ein Gesicht mehr in der Rostocker Runde begrüßen zu dürfen.
Wieviele "aktive" Rostocker sind denn eigentlich hier unterwegs?
Ich werde dann wohl auch als erstes in diesem Jahr meinen singlespeeder fertigmachen, damit ich mit Euch auch ma 'ne Runde drehen kann. Oder wir überreden Lory noch zu'nem Cruiser. *g*

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## Lory (18. März 2006)

Hi,

da gehts schon los mit dem Überreden zum Cruiser.
B-King machte so eine Andeutung.

@ Frühling 

BESSER IS. Hab es langsam satt. Bei dem Gematsche macht das Fahren auch keinen Spaß.

Ich freue mich das ich so eine Runde gefunden habe

MFG


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. März 2006)

ich glaub meiner einer is das letzte mal ende november mitm rad draussen gewesen...


----------



## asco1 (18. März 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub meiner einer is das letzte mal ende november mitm rad draussen gewesen...



... weil du Labbn ja nich mit zum EisbeinCruise wolltest


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. März 2006)

gutes stichwort. wann isn die nächste große aktion?


----------



## asco1 (18. März 2006)

http://www.cruiseoftheyear.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carrat (19. März 2006)

Erstmal Hallo an Lorry!

Zum Umtrunk:
1. April ist vorgemerkt! Dann könne wir vll. auch irgendwann meinen Cruiser reparieren, auch wenn sich das Damen-Diamantrad fast noch chilliger fährt  

Aber am Style haperts dann doch etwas.
Bis spätestens April,
Carlo


----------



## asco1 (20. März 2006)

carrat schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal Hallo an Lorry!
> 
> Zum Umtrunk:
> 1. April ist vorgemerkt! Dann könne wir vll. auch irgendwann meinen Cruiser reparieren, auch wenn sich das Damen-Diamantrad fast noch chilliger fährt
> ...



ach, der Carlo auch ma wieder am stizzle.  

Hey Großer, dein Rahmen steht auch noch bei mir. Müssen wir dann ma fertigmachen, wenn's wieder warm genug zum lacken is. Die Aufkleber haben leider den Winter auch nich überlebt (die Feuchtigkeit hat das Papier verzogen  ) Kriegen wir schon hin.

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## carrat (20. März 2006)

OkayDokay, wenn der Rahmen fertig ist, kommt da meine Fox und der LRS vom Epic ran und das wird dann wieder beim großen E verscherbelt.
Ist doch etwas überdimensionert hier im Flachland


----------



## asco1 (20. März 2006)

Apropos Damenrad und Style ... geht doch:


----------



## Holiday (21. März 2006)

moin in die runde...

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand etwas dazu schreiben...

*14.05.2006 So Güstrow MTB-Rennen RIG Güstrow 

21.05.2006 So Rostock MTB-Rennen RV Rostock 

03.09.2006 So Waren/Müritz 4. Warener MTB-Rennen Müritz SC Waren *

finde leider keine weiteren Infos !  

ciao
holiday


----------



## carrat (21. März 2006)

Cool, wusste gar nicht, dass es hier in MV auch MTB-Rennen gibt...
Wenn ich mir da zeit nehmen kann, würd ich gerne mitfahren.

@Basti:
bringste am 01.04. auch ne Ausgabe dews Crank-Mags mit? Is das das, von dem du mir erzählt hast bzw. wo du mit drin hängst?
Wär ja cool.
Ciao,
Carlo


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. März 2006)

na crank is doch pflicht!

woher hastn die termine holiday? is mir auch neu sowas. mtb rennen, hier im flachsten flachland ;-)


----------



## Holiday (21. März 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> woher hastn die termine holiday? is mir auch neu sowas. mtb rennen, hier im flachsten flachland ;-)



Ich sehe das nicht anders und bin genau so überrascht 

hier habe ich die Info her:

http://radsport-greifswald.ag.vu/saison_2006.html

ciao
holiday


----------



## asco1 (21. März 2006)

Carlo:

Crank!Mag bring' ich mit, wenn sie bis dahin schon fertig gedruckt sind. Klar das!
Jup, das is MEIN Magazin und ich hab die Daten heute zur Druckerei gegeben. 

Jonny:
Danke! 

Holiday:
nope.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (21. März 2006)

Hi,

heute war so cooles Wetter. Perfekt zum biken.
Das Leben wäre so schön, wenn die Uni nicht wäre und man für eine Prüfung lernen müsste.

MFG


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (21. März 2006)

waaaaaaaaas? nur EINE? Ich hab noch 4 vor mir


----------



## Holiday (22. März 2006)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> *14.05.2006 So Güstrow MTB-Rennen RIG Güstrow
> 
> 21.05.2006 So Rostock MTB-Rennen RV Rostock
> 
> 03.09.2006 So Waren/Müritz 4. Warener MTB-Rennen Müritz SC Waren *



Keiner hat ein Plan von nichts ? 

ciao
holiday


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (22. März 2006)

nej, sorry...


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (22. März 2006)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner hat ein Plan von nichts ?
> 
> ciao
> holiday



...die notwendigen infos werden sicher noch kommen.


----------



## x-o (22. März 2006)

Mahlzeit alle zusammen!

Ich suche unter der Woche noch Leute zum XC fahren. Meine Wochenendmitstreiter müssen immer so lange arbeiten. Mit guten Strecken kann ich dienen- Kellerswald, Hütter Wohlt, usw. (einige fallen zur Zeit leider wegen Schneeresten und Schmelzwasser aus). Vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust. 

MfG Chris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carrat (22. März 2006)

Wow, laqngsam wirds ja echt voll hier.
War aber auch zu erwarten, schließlich sind mir sowohl heute als auch gestern 2 MTBler mit nem Rad jenseits der 2000-Klasse entgegengekommen (alleine unterwegs, Scott-Bikes soweit ich das auf die Schnelle sehn konnte) .... damit muss man ja einfach fahren


----------



## asco1 (23. März 2006)

ach - radfahren wird völlig überbewertet!


----------



## carrat (23. März 2006)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> ach - radfahren wird völlig überbewertet!



Ah, unter die Autofahrer gegangen wa? 

Tjaja, cruisen ist auch nett.
Hatte heute übrigens nen Brief vom B&O-Market im Kasten: Da ist dieses und nächstes WE Party-Weekend angesagt. Leider dieses in Schutow und nächstes inner City, sonst hätte man den Umtrunk ja mal damit verbinden können  
Liegt ja quasi direkt neben der Garage. Aber die City is  ja auch nicht weit.

Carlo

PS. Mein Damenbike muss eigentlich gar nicht mehr gestyled werden... hab das Oberstyler-Item schon am Rad, ohne es gemerkt zu haben (siehe Anhang --> Klingel), das andere Anhangbild war ein interessantes Detail, das ich nebenbei entdeckt habe (schon vor einiger Zeit, aber heut erst ordentlich photografiert)


----------



## x-o (23. März 2006)

carrat schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, laqngsam wirds ja echt voll hier.
> War aber auch zu erwarten, schlieÃlich sind mir sowohl heute als auch gestern 2 MTBler mit nem Rad jenseits der 2000â¬-Klasse entgegengekommen (alleine unterwegs, Scott-Bikes soweit ich das auf die Schnelle sehn konnte) .... damit muss man ja einfach fahren



Hmm, habe nur sehr laaange gewartet, weil das Rostocker Forum nicht gerade den sportlich ambitioniertesten Eindruck macht. Und Obwohl ich 6 Tage die Woche auf dem Rad trainiere (auch den Winter durch), ist mir noch nicht einmal jemand mit einem Univega HT entgegen gekommen. Aber Angebot steht noch: Leute fÃ¼r zÃ¼gige XC Fahrten mit hohem GelÃ¤ndeanteil gesucht!!!

Gruss Chris.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (23. März 2006)

ich denk ma für xc fahrten wirst du hier nur den carrat gewinnen können. b-king würd vielleicht auch noch mitmachen, aber fürs gelände brauch er dann erstma reifen, die breiter als 1" sind und pa mehr gänge ;-)


----------



## Holiday (23. März 2006)

moin...

bin zwar nicht aus HRO...(bin aus HL) aber ich fahre dieses Jahr auch meine ersten CC/XC rennen^^

darf ich fragen, ob ihr welche bestreitet, wenn ja - welche ?

Interessiert mich mal!

ciao
holiday


----------



## carrat (23. März 2006)

x-o schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist mir noch nicht einmal jemand mit einem Univega HT entgegen gekommen...




Das kommt wohl davon, dass das Univega seit ewigkeiten zum Lackierne zerlegt ist 
Ich fahre in letzter Zeit eigentlich sportlich nur mit meinem Epic, momentan aber wegen OP und Platten (jaja, flicken...) nur schleichend mit Singlespeedern (= DDR-Damenrad und Cruiser mit abgerissener Nabenschaltung) unterwegs.
Ich bezweifle zwar stark, dass ich konditionsmäßig auf deiner Höhe bin (da ich nie wirklich trainiere und nur mal so zum Spaß rumgurke), aber würde mich ab April zu Touren anbieten.
Was fährste denn fün ein Zweirad?

Carlo


----------



## x-o (23. März 2006)

Ich will dieses Jahr kein XC Rennen mehr fahren. Geplant sind bei mir möglichst alle Rennen des IXS Cups und noch ein paar aus der tschechischen DH Serie. Letztes Jahr bin ich ein den Stevens Cup in Buchholz bei Hamburg mitgefahren- schön technische Strecke- und den Trenga De Marathon in Clausthal. 
Zum reinschnuppern ist Buchholz wirklich zu empfehlen, ist von Lübeck auch nicht ganz so weit...


----------



## Holiday (23. März 2006)

Stevens Cup Buchholz...
den gibts ja leider nicht mehr!
Aber ich werde das "4"/8/12 stunden in Bucholz sowie den Willingen-Marathon bestreiten.

fährt zufällig jemand nach willingen?

ciao
holiday


----------



## x-o (23. März 2006)

Bezüglich Willingen mußt du dich mal hier im norddeutschen Forum bei den Harburger Leuten rund um Sanz und Co. melden. Die sind immer sehr organisationsfreudig wenn es um Willingen geht. Da gibt es bestimmt noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (23. März 2006)

...ist alles soweit geklärt, werden uns wohl ein Leihwagen nehmen !

ciao
holiday


----------



## asco1 (24. März 2006)

oh shit - die f.i.t.f.u.c.k.e.r. untergraben die rostocker "leichtigkeit des seins"  *scherzle*

na denn ..... mein singlespeeder wird wohl auch eher auf Geschwindigkeit ausgelegt sein - vllt. kann ich mit dem dann auch ma die eine oder andere Tour mitschnicken.  - erstma gleich neues Ritzel montieren.

L8R.
Basti


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (24. März 2006)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> oh shit - die f.i.t.f.u.c.k.e.r. untergraben die rostocker "leichtigkeit des seins"  *scherzle*



LMAO!


----------



## carrat (24. März 2006)

f.i.t.f.u.c.k.e.r.
=
fitte
intelligente
trainierende
fahrrad-
user
contra
knarrende
eingerostete
räder
???
Oder was kann der Herr Asco bloß damit meinen? 

Ich habe heute 3 Weisheiten gelernt bzw. konnte sie auf ihren Wahrheitsgehalt prüfen:
1. Ein DDR-Rad isr kaputtbar (mir ist wärend der Fahrt die Metallpedale an einer Seite weggebrochen  also der Käfig, die Mittelachse war noch da)
2. Latex-Schläuche gehen wirklich am häufigsten an der Verbindung Ventil/Schlauch kaputt (BIKE hatte also Recht)
3. Latexschläuche lassen sich wirklich mit normalen Flicken flicken (IBC-Forum hatte Recht)

So, mein Epic ist also wieder fit für die Straße (geländegängig sind die Schwalbe Big Apple ja nicht) und nachdem mir die Fäden gezogen wurden, kann ich ab dem 30.03. auch wieder ordentlich Radsfahren 

Also pünktlich zum 01.04. dann  

Carlo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (24. März 2006)

soderle,

mein singlespeed projekt geht vorran und das is gut so . Der vorbau fetzt noch nich so, da muß ich noch was machen.


----------



## asco1 (24. März 2006)

Du G.E.I.L.E. Sau!


Das Teil is schööööööön. Schön schlicht, schön clean - gefällt! Genaus so hätt' ich's auch aufgebaut - naja - ohne gefederte Sattelstütze vllt.


----------



## x-o (25. März 2006)

Wir haben bei uns beim XC auch häufig einen Singlespeedler mit- Dirk unser Traktionswunder. Vielleicht kennt man sich in Singlespeedlerkreisen. Dirk hat ein schwarzes Surly (gibts die überhaupt in ner anderen Farbe?) mit schwarzer Surly-Gabel.
@B-King: Hat der Rahmen normale Ausfallenden?!?


----------



## asco1 (25. März 2006)

x-o schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben bei uns beim XC



hm - wie ich Kategorien hasse.    



			
				x-o schrieb:
			
		

> auch häufig einen Singlespeedler mit- Dirk unser Traktionswunder. Vielleicht kennt man sich in Singlespeedlerkreisen.



Leider noch nicht - aber das kann man ja ändern. 



			
				x-o schrieb:
			
		

> Dirk hat ein schwarzes Surly (gibts die überhaupt in ner anderen Farbe?) mit schwarzer Surly-Gabel.



Eigentlich soll ja black beautyful sein - ich kann's net mehr sehen.  Aber auf das surly an sich bin ich mal gespannt. Schon viel von den Teilen gehört - aber noch nie eins in echt gesehen. Es soll sie wohl auch in weiß und pink geben.



			
				x-o schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Rahmen normale Ausfallenden?!?



was ist "normal"?  Also: er hat vertikale Ausfallenden - der Herr kommt wohl nicht um einen Kettenspanner oder (im Besten Fall) eine Exzenter-Nabe herum. 

Cheerio!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (25. März 2006)

...um nen kettenspanner werd ich wohl nich drum rum kommen. Exzenternabe fällt aus, da müßt ich umspeichen, das is mir zu viel aufwand, vom preis ma ganz abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddean (27. März 2006)

biking auf vietnamesisch teil 1 ; - )


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (27. März 2006)

haueha, maddean, dem geht gut ab!


----------



## x-o (27. März 2006)

@maddean: na, gut angekommen...

geht auch gut ab, wenn die Neigung stimmt:


----------



## carrat (27. März 2006)

Ging auch gut ab (wortwörtlich  ):


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (27. März 2006)

du hast zuviel kraft in den beinen ;-)


----------



## carrat (27. März 2006)

DAS wirds sein 
Leider haben die letzten 20+ Jahre die Pedale besser mit der Tretkurbel verschweißt, als es Locktide oder so jemals könnte...
Aber irgendwie wird sie schon abgehen, und dann kommen Klickies ran, damits richtig abgeht 

Carlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (30. März 2006)

http://cruiserking.blogspot.com/


----------



## asco1 (1. April 2006)

Heute zwischen 13.30 und 14.00 in den Himmel schauen! - Wenn's nich nach Regen aussieht - dann ab auf's Bike und zu uns in die Garage kommen. *ES WIRD ANGEGRILLT!* Jawoll!
Fragen? PN!


----------



## Lory (1. April 2006)

Hi,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder.

Mein Unistress ist endlich vorbei. Jetzt hab ich wieder Zeit für die wichtigen Sachen. BIKEN.
Den Aufsprung auf die Garagenangrillparty hab ich wohl verpasst.
Aber ihr berichtet ja auf jeden Fall wie es so war?!

MFG Lory

EDIT: Ich hoffe Eure Garage ist wasserdicht. Ich gucke gerade mit Entsetzen zum Fenster raus und sehe das hier alles unter Wasser steht. Ich denke ich wohne schon an der Elbe!!!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (1. April 2006)

erst hats geregnet, dann kam die sonne raus %)


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (1. April 2006)

...also ich war ja sehr pessimistisch, was das wetter an ging. Aber, es wurde mal wieder sehr lustig, woran der alkohol sicherlich nicht ganz unschuldig ist .


----------



## carrat (1. April 2006)

Ja, machen wir.
War cool 

Hab mal ein paar Impressionen angehängt...
Ciao,
Carlo

EDIT: Leider kann man nur Bilder bis 60kb anhängen... größere Bilder gibts auf Anfrage 
Und @ Matze aka B-king: Ich fands auch lustig, obwohl ich nix getrunen hab


----------



## Lory (2. April 2006)

Hi,

schön das ihr die ersten Sonnenstrahlen gleich genutzt habt..
Solche Impressionen Eurer Garage hab ich noch net gesehen. Da fühlt sich ja jeder Bastler heimmisch.

Das Fleisch sieht auf jeden Fall gut durch aus .

MFG Lory

EDIT: Was mir so gerade auffällt? WAS machen die Auto's da im Hintergrund? Benutzt ihr die etwa um zu Eurer Garage zu kommen ?


----------



## carrat (2. April 2006)

Ja, also, ich habs ca. 10km bis zur Garage, und da gestern das Wetter ca. alle 30 Sekunden von strahlendem Sonnenschein zu Platzregen gewechselt hat (zumindest an der Rostocker Eastcoast  ), musste ich zwangsweise das Auto nehmen. Bin ja grade erst wieder gesund (bzw. war; nachdem ich heute beim Bike&OutdoorMarket ne Alpen-Etappe am Simulator gefahren bin, gehts mir wieder ziemlich übel, aber immerhin "sehr gut im oberen Drittel" [O-Ton B&O-Mitarbeiter] positioniert trotz Schaltungsproblemen [bin vorher noch nie mit STI oder wie sich die Kombischaltung nennt gefahren, total verwirrend  ]). Naja, jetzt hoff ic hauf den Gewinn des Rades, damit ich micht etwas näher mit der STI auseinandersetzen kann und nächstes Jahr beim Frühlingsfest auf den ersten Platz komme  

Ciao,
Carlo *hust* *röchel*


----------



## Lory (5. April 2006)

Hi,

ich bin gerade zurück von meiner ersten Trainingseinheit. Ab Montag ist die Aktion Sommerausdauer gestartet. Gestern war nur etwas joggen dran.
Aber heute 2 Stunden Fahrtspiel. Und das bei dem Wind.. puuh.
Aber hat mal wieder Spass gemacht sein Puls zu beobachten, die Berg- und Talfahrt der Pulskurve. LOL

Trainiert ihr auch?

MFG


----------



## carrat (5. April 2006)

Lory schrieb:
			
		

> Trainiert ihr auch?
> MFG




Hahaha... haha... war das etwa ernst gemeint? 
Ich nicht, abe rich denk mal drüber nach... wär ja doch ganz schön, mal wieder richtig fit zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (5. April 2006)

...hihi ich schon .


----------



## Lory (5. April 2006)

Doch ein wenig Training muss sein.
Im Winter baut man so ab ohne Training oder tägliches Fahren.

Im Sommer muss es doch wieder für den Marathon reichen.

MFG


----------



## carrat (5. April 2006)

Also ich fahre schon täglich ~20km Rad, aber eben nicht auf Trainings-Niveau (also ohne Pulskontrolle un dspezielle Ernährung).


----------



## asco1 (11. April 2006)

Tjou, ich hab mir - überflüssigerweise - mal wieder was in die Garage gestellt.

Weiß noch nix näheres über das Schätzchen - nur, daß auf der HR-nabe 1952 eingestanzt steht, original Wulstfelgen, Stempelbremse und Rücktritt verbaut sind und daß es wieder rollen muß.     Konnte dem alten Herrn einfach nicht beim vergammeln zusehen.   






































Schutzbleche, Kindersitz (und Zubehör), Lampe usw. kommen natürlich ab. Der Sattel bleibt drauf und wird mit etwas Lederfett wieder hochgepflegt. Lenkerband wird wohl Brooks-Lederband. Ich denke, ich werde es sonst nur technisch wieder fitmachen und die schöne Patina erhalten.

Man beachte die geilen Schnellspanner  

Mal schaun ....   

LG. Basti


----------



## carrat (11. April 2006)

hehe, cooles ding.
REAL STYLE!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (11. April 2006)

wieso nur wieß ich, daß sich in absehbarer zeit an dem rad nix verändern wird???


----------



## asco1 (11. April 2006)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> wieso nur wieß ich, daß sich in absehbarer zeit an dem rad nix verändern wird???




doooooh! ... ich hab Karfreitag, das ganze WE und Ostermontag!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (11. April 2006)

1. das kettenblatt hats mir nen bisschen angetan (klick)
2. ich geb matze recht^^


----------



## asco1 (11. April 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> 1. das kettenblatt hats mir nen bisschen angetan (klick)
> 2. ich geb matze recht^^



1. - DU SAU! der Link is ja 'n Traum! *sabber*
2. f**k you too!  am WE is auseinanderbauen und Bestandsaufnahme und dann säubern, fetten und wieder zusammenbauen. Das einzige, was etwas länger dauern könnte, is die Beschaffung von neuen Wulstreifen und braunem Lederlenkerband.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (12. April 2006)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.am WE is auseinanderbauen und Bestandsaufnahme und dann säubern, fetten und wieder zusammenbauen. Das einzige, was etwas länger dauern könnte, is die Beschaffung von neuen Wulstreifen und braunem Lederlenkerband.



...damit isses wohl nich getahn, das rad gehört ordentlich restauriert, ich denke da ganz besonders an die laufräder und an den rahmen. Schrauben und fetten kann ja jeder ...

Edit: am WE is der neue/alte Werner fertig geworden . Achtung LONG VEHICLE!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (12. April 2006)

wie gesagt: fürn daily schon sehr krass!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (18. April 2006)

Hi allzusammen,
laß mich hier mal auch wieder blicken nach meinem Winterschlaf.

@asco
alter wo hast denn die schese aufgetrieben?
Sieht aus als wenn die einer an der Fähre nach Magrafenheide abgestellt hat und vergaß sie wieder mitzunehmen 

Viel Spaß beim Restaurieren -> jede Menge Arbeit. Bin gerade fertig mit Hanomag R27 Trecker restaurieren mit Vadders, das war ne Arbeit sag ich dir.

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## asco1 (19. April 2006)

Yo Tobi,

der Renner stand bei Jordan (Doberaner Straße) auf'm Hof.

Hab ihn schon einmal komplett auseinander gehabt, alles schön mit Verdünnung abgerieben und mit Autowachs poliert. Nun hab ich's wieder zusammengesteckt und fahren tut es auch - aber so richtig schön schaut's noch net aus (selbst ohne Schutzbleche, Kindersitz und Lampe). Wird wohl doch auf 'ne Komplettrestauration hinauslaufen - nix mit Patina erhalten und so.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (19. April 2006)

yepp asco,
das denke ich auch.
Das bedeutet wie gesagt jede menge Arbeit. Aber das wäre eher eine Aufgabe für mehrere, sonst sitzt man da ewig dran, und mit mehr leuten macht das mehr spaß. So ähnlich wie "PIMP  MY BIKE" müßte das ablaufen. Aber dazu brauch man Kohle. Und wer hat die schon?
Allein ist so eine Arbeit nicht so schön, wenn viele mitarbeiten dann bekommt jeder seine Aufgabe, der eine die Räder, der andere den Rahmen(Lackierung) der eine den Antrieb...

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (22. April 2006)

war ja schonwieder sick was da heute abging inner garage %) ich sach nur soviel: mein stretcher is jetz fahrbereit! :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. April 2006)

ey basti,
martin(wird bald vater, ist mit einer blonden namens Meli zusammen und feiert bald geburstag) hat mir erzählt dass er dich auch kennt. Dass dz vieleicht demnächst bei seiner Geb feier dabei bist. na dann sehen wir uns vielleicht ma da.
Hat mir auch erzählt dass du die erste Cruiser Zeitschrift in ganz Europa rausbringst, oder hat er da wie meist nur wieder zu doll auf den Putz gehauen? 

Naja da können wir uns ja denn man auch über meine Geschäftsidee unterhalten, hab gehört du hast auch eine.

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (22. April 2006)

nee nee, nich zu doll aufn putz gehauen. check: http://www.crank-magazine.de!


----------



## asco1 (23. April 2006)

ich schmeiß mich weg - die Welt is'n Dorf. :-D .. jaja - der Martin - mit dem hab ich noch'n paar coole Sachen vor. 


Und: ja, Crank!Magazine - zwar nich das Erste (die Konkurrenz kam ein Woche vorher raus) aber die Nummer1


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (23. April 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> war ja schonwieder sick was da heute abging inner garage %) ich sach nur soviel: mein stretcher is jetz fahrbereit! :-D













das is dabei rausgekommen


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (23. April 2006)

...meinen Segen hast du Jonny .

Edit: ...ich hab ihn endlich *fg*





DoubleEdit: ...hier noch ein schickes pic vom neuen Werner:


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. April 2006)

man man Jungs, was habt Ihr denn für lange "Teile"??? 

Meins könnt ihr ja in den Fotos euch angucken, aber da ist leider noch nicht der jetzige Zustand zu sehen. Kommt aber demnächst.

Hir mal ein Pic meines Schalthebels(ca 150g), welcher denke ich noch ein paar gramm leichter ist als der X-0 von Sram(230g)  und das bei srams carbonbauweise.
naja wenns dir nicht um leichtbau geht (B-king) dann sind die x-0 schon schön.


Tobi

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/242305


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (25. April 2006)

das 350z orange is immer wieder nen traum


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (25. April 2006)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> Hir mal ein Pic meines Schalthebels(ca 150g), welcher denke ich noch ein paar gramm leichter ist als der X-0 von Sram(230g)



...hmm, das stimmt so nicht! Die 230g beziehen sich auf das paar, somit wiegt einer ~115g


----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. April 2006)

@ b-king, 

bei mir bezog sich das auch aufs Paar!    Wäre ja sonst keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit zu den Paar Angaben von Sram

reingehauen beim erdbeerklauen


----------



## Colt__Seavers (1. Mai 2006)

Hey Basti,
hab dich bei Martins Reinfeiern gestern vermißt. Aber Martin sagte mir schon, dass du wichtigen Termin bei der PinpGarage(o.ä) in Regensburg hattest.

Hast ja auch bald geburtstag, hat mir Martin gesagt. Bist aber zwei wochen nicht in HRO meinte er.

Naja hast gestern coole Billard session verpaßt.

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (2. Mai 2006)

Hi liebe Leutz,

bei dem Wetter bin ich nur auf dem Bike und nicht am PC .
Jetzt melde ich mich mal wieder zu Wort.
Hier geht ja gut die pOst ab, wie ich sehe. Viel gefeiere und viel gebastel. Eine Traumkombination .
Also schwingt Euch auf's Bike das Wetter bleibt so.

Bis demnächst.

Lory


----------



## carrat (2. Mai 2006)

Hey, sind doch alle am Fahren.
Wenn ich mich nicht komplett irre, ist am Sonntag auch Matze an mir vorbeigerast (zumindest ein weißes Fatmodul wars, der Fahrer hat sich durch Helm, Brille und tiefe Kopfhaltung unkenntlich gemacht...  )


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (2. Mai 2006)

carrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, sind doch alle am Fahren.
> Wenn ich mich nicht komplett irre, ist am Sonntag auch Matze an mir vorbeigerast (zumindest ein weißes Fatmodul wars, der Fahrer hat sich durch Helm, Brille und tiefe Kopfhaltung unkenntlich gemacht...  )



...so isses . War am So, glaub ich. Hatte dich aber auch erst erkannt, als du an mir vorbei warst, geht mir oft so, wenn ich mit muzi unterwegs bin. However, war aufm rückweg vom seehafen, das is meine standart tour im sommer.
Heut bin ich mit meinem mitwohni+anhängsel ne schöne große runde gefahren.
Wmünde-Marktgrafenheide-Schnaterman (incl. bierchen  )-Seehafen-TW-Dierkow-Stadthafen

Bigup!


----------



## Lory (3. Mai 2006)

oh aufpass und in Deckung geh.

Na dann will ich ja nichts gesagt haben. Ich wollte Euch auch an meiner Freude über das Wetter teilhaben lassen und Euch nachdringlich zum biken auffordern .
Na dann haut mal in die Pedalen.
Vielleicht seh ich mal den B-King an mir vorbeihuschen. In dieser Region Seehafen/Magrafenheide ect. fahr ich auch öfters rum.

MFG Lory


----------



## Colt__Seavers (3. Mai 2006)

So ein herliches Wetter habe ich auch gleich genutzt und bin zur Uni geflitzt. Hab mich nur mit Kumpels getroffen und haben etwas durchgerechnet. Wollten wir auf jden Fall eigentlich. ich mußte aber zum HNO Art und mir ins Ohr gucken lassen, weil mir so ein Tier ind Ohr geflogen ist, als ich radelte.
Ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen wie unangenehm das ist wenn da so ein Tier in deinem Ohr rumraschelt und es nicht rausgehen will. Ich dachte das Teil frißt sich durch mein Trommelfell und geht in meinen Kopf rein 
Naja war dann aber nach einer weile gut. Bin trotzdem zum Arzt. Sicher ist sicher, da bezahl ich auch gern 10 Euro bevor sich das teil da ein Lager aufschlägt.
naja Arzt war schon seit 20min zu, haben mich aber trotzdem noch schnell drangenommen(hab sturmklingeln gemacht).
naja Tier war raus, alles gut!

Wenn euch sowas mal passiert, hat die Ärztin gemeint, man solle schnell mit Körperwarmen wasser sich das Ohr ausspülen, das Tötet meist das teil oder holt es sogar raus(so wie bei mir).
Es ist wirklich sehr sehr unangenehm, wenn da was rumraschelt im Ohr aber man kommt nicht ran(unheimlich). 1000 mal schlimmer als was im Auge haben sag ich euch!

naja wer heute einen 350Z in der Südstadt an sich vorbei hat huschen sehen, das war ich!

Keep on riding!

Tobi


----------



## carrat (4. Mai 2006)

So, hab gestern noch ne Abschiedstour mit meinem Epic gemacht, heute ist es zu eBay gegangen.
Tour-Photo
Hab heute mein Englishc Abi hinter mich gebracht, morgen Deutsch, nächsten Donnerstag Mathe *würg*

Ciao,
Carlo


----------



## Lory (5. Mai 2006)

Hi,

@ carrat

Viel Erfolg bei deinen Prüfungen.
Warum verkaufst du dein schönes BIke?

So ich werd glecih wieder los auf's Bike. Das Wetter ist ja der Hammer. Da muss ich jede Sekunde ausnutzen, so fern es denn geht.
Zur Zeit leide ich etwas an Schnupfen.

@ Colt

ssssssssssssssssssssss.
Und raus aus dem Ohr. (Ups)
Naja ist ja wohl alles gut gegangen.

MFG Lory


----------



## carrat (7. Mai 2006)

Das Epic ist doch etwas überdimensioniert. Möchte lieber ein leichtes und schnelles HT, so wie das Fatmodul von Matze /B-King. Macht auf Dauer doch mehr Spaß und Sinn als ein Epic.
Hab jetzt die Hälfte des Abis hinte rmir, ohne was dafür gemacht zu haben... is doch alles voll entspannt 
Krank bin ich auch, aber irgendwie schon seit nem Monat durchgehend. Wenn man das nicht auskuriert, gehts nie weg (hätt ich mal auf meine Mutti gehört :-/ )
Ciao,
Carlo


----------



## asco1 (8. Mai 2006)

höey - hier geht ja was .... 

So, der Opa is auch ma wieder am Start.

Tjou, bin noch bis ca. 14.Mai in Wernigerode im Urlaub und radl hier 'n bischen mit dem alten GIANT Track von meinem Dad durch die Gegend. Mann mann mann - das Teil hat eine Traumgeometrie - wenn er das irgendwann ma loswerden will, bin ich der Erste, der "hier" schreit. 

So, und nu schnick ich erstma in die Garage - muß mir noch aus Schrottteilen 'n Rad für den KaizerKruize kommendes Wochenende in Goslar zusammenschustern. 

L8R
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. Mai 2006)

@ carrat

hb mir dein radl mal bei ebay angeguckt. wirklich sehr schön das Teil und für den Preis echt schöne Teile dran! Kann mir denken dass du dich nur sehr ungern von ihm trennst!

@ basti

mensch schon wieder im Urlaub? hast jetzt schon geburtstag gehabt wenn ja alles gute Nachträglich! Schade dass du nicht bei Martin aufm Geb warst!
Wie wars bei pimp garage?

Gruß, Colt


----------



## carrat (9. Mai 2006)

Hey Colt, willst du wirklich ne Wendler V-Brake? Wollte mir auch mal eine holen, wurde dann aber durch die vielen negativen Erfahrungen anderer Nutzer abgeschreckt... Die Bremsen gabs mal für 20-30 Euro bei eBay (die Lizenz-Nachbauten), aber da zahl ich lieber 70 euro mehr und hab Maguras, auf die ich mich im Zweifelsfalle auch verlassen kann....
Aber die Wendler in orange wären sicherlich ein optischer Leckerbissen an deinem 350Z.
Ja, einerseits fällts mir schwer mit dem Epic, aber dafür freu ich mich schon auf das  Geld, ums in ein neues Projekt zu investieren


----------



## asco1 (9. Mai 2006)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> @ basti
> 
> mensch schon wieder im Urlaub? hast jetzt schon geburtstag gehabt wenn ja alles gute Nachträglich! Schade dass du nicht bei Martin aufm Geb warst!
> Wie wars bei pimp garage?
> ...



schon wieder Urlaub? Jou - is Resturlaub vom letzten Jahr - eh ich den verfallen lasse, nehm' ich ihn doch lieber.  - mal abgesehen davon, daß ich nicht wirklich Urlaub mache, weil ich noch Sachen für's Crank!Magazine basteln muß. :-/

Tjou, auf Martins Geb.Tag wäre ich gern dabeigewesen - aber Business geht leider vor.

Beim Pimpgarage-Franchiser-Meeting war's sehr entspannt. Viel darf ich ja nicht verraten (Geheimhaltungserklärung) aber ich kann sagen: das kommt 'ne Menge auf uns zu! 

Basti


----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. Mai 2006)

oh ich packs nicht hatte eben riesen viel geschrieben und nun alles wech.

@ basti
abgefahren! 

@ carrat

die teile können nicht an mein 350Z da habe ich Mavic XC717 disc Felgen dran(in dem fall: leider)

Die Nachbauten die es bei ebay gibt, sind von der Firma Wendler(taugen nichts), die richtigen sind von Wendler und sollen spitze sein.

Damals entwickelte der jochen Wendler die hydro V-Brake mit sehr hohenj fertigungstolleranzen, weil er ein perfektionist war. deshalb waren die teile so teuer und keiner wollte sie kaufen, also ging der Jochen fast pleite. Starbike kam ins boot und meinte aber woanders herstellen zu müssen und die Fertigungstolleranzen nicht sooo ernst zu nehmen. Sprich die Teile wurden ******* aber dafür billiger!
damit war der Perfektionist jochen unzufrieden und verabschiedete sich! Und per gerichtsbeschluß erwirkte er, dass die Firma starnike den Namen wendler nicht mher benutzen durfte.

Ich suche auf jeden fall nicht die Billig Dinger sondern die Orig. für die Vitrine. Die sind aber sehr sehr rar und sehr teuer und leider wohl immer gebraucht!

naja eine Hydraulische wendeler schaltung wäre auch der hit, aber die ging damals nicht mal in serie.
Ich als Maschbau Student hatte mir auch schon mal überlegt ob ich das Thema der Hydro schaltung mal wieder aufnehme. denke die würde gut absatz finden wenn alles funzt! Auch wenn sie teuerer und schwerer als shimano... wäre

So hoffe ich hab alles jetzt reingeschreiben, entschuldigt die schreibweise, aber alles zweimal schreiben kotzt an!

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (9. Mai 2006)

...so, gerade eben von meiner tour zurück:

44,58 km
30,67 Durchschnitt
42,80 Vmax
1:28 h Fahrzeit

Hat voll gerockt  , dafür bin ich auch ziemlich leer gesaugt. Jetzt erstma duschen und denn gibts dick pasta , jammi.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. Mai 2006)

@b-king
meine Herren das ist ja eine ordentliche Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit! Mit welchem renner bis denn die gefahren? war doch ziemlich windig heute!

Ich kann im moment kein Bike fahren, da es mit den Birken Pollen einfach zu heftig ist!


in deiner Signatur steht eine Adresse wo ein Foto von einem verstorbenen Freund kommt, woran mußte er denn so früh sterben?(vielleicht besser PN an mich)

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. Mai 2006)

Hi Jungs,

ich hab im Schuppen noch das alte Trecking-rad von meinem Vater gefunden. Es steht bestimmt schon 2 Jahre rum und wird nicht mehr gefahren. Zur uni bin ich bis jetzt mit dem alten Bike meiner Mutter gefahren(ein ziemlich neues Hercules Trecking Bike) Das schockt aber nicht so. Also wollte ich was neues. Mit meinem 350Z mÃ¶chte ich ungern zur Uni(ihr wiÃt alle wieso). Also hier mein folgender Plan:


Fahrrad komplett demontieren, entrosten, neu Lackieren( welche Farbe, habt ihr VorschlÃ¤ge? Sollte nicht alltzu auffÃ¤llig sein, vielleicht sogar noch mal 350z? Lackieren tue ich aber mit Dose, alles andere wÃ¤re zu teuer)
Dann kommen neu:
Zweifach Kurbel (die gÃ¼nstigste die ich bekomme), dazu passendes Innenlager (4-kant wÃ¤re cool)
Neue Felgenbremsen (wahrscheinlich die MT2 von Starbike, doll Bremsen muÃ ich ja nicht und das ist eine gÃ¼nstige Felgenbremse)  [@ carrat das Ã¤ndert nichts daran dass ich die Wendler noch haben mÃ¶chte ï]
Die RÃ¤der nehme ich vielleicht von dem Hercules meiner Mutter(muÃ ich noch mal mit ihr drÃ¼ber reden)
Das hintere Ritzel des alten fahrrades ist zwar sehr alt aber fast wie Rennrad. Das wÃ¼rde ich gern behalten! Eigentlich tut es die alte schaltung noch, ansonsten brauche ich eine neue (7-fach)
Daumenschalthebel bleiben auch. Kommen nur neue ZÃ¼ge rein. 
GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger wird wohl bleiben, wegen Uni-tasche
Licht wohl nicht, da nehme ich meine selbstgebastelten 20W oder den LED Spot
Neuer gerader Lenker (hab ich noch liegen), oder einen Rennradlenker, mal schaun
Ne neue Gabel brauche ich eigentlich(28â 1â Schaft mit canti Aufnahme), weil bei der alten ist der Schaft zu kurz um ein e-head dranzukriegen. E-head vorbau hÃ¤tte ich noch!
Und dann noch einen 1â Steuersatz. Brauch alles nicht neu sein, kann alles gebraucht sein.
Schutzbleche weiÃ ich noch nicht

Bei allem nehme ich gern VorschlÃ¤ge entgegen!!!

Was sagt ihr????? 

( ich wollte nicht so ein ganz altes Bike nehmen, da ich die Aufnahmen fÃ¼r die starbike bremsen brauche. Die alten Rahmen haben ja meist diese Bremsaufnahme fÃ¼r Rennradbremsen. Naja und ich habs gerade rumstehen.)

Ich denke mit 150 Euro fÃ¼r alle fehlenden werde ich da hinkommen, was meint ihr!

Wenn jemand etwas von den Teilen die ich brauche welche Ã¼ber hat, einfach  bescheid sagen!



Hier jetzt ein Bild der alten Schese:

http://bilder-speicher.de/Vinh58181.gratis-foto-hosting-page.html


----------



## asco1 (10. Mai 2006)

HUI - da lääuft mir doch glatt 'ne Freudenträne das Bein runter ... die Geo sieht sehr nett aus - aber ich - als alter Classic-Freak würde da deine Pläne wohl zu sehr durchkreuzen - daher halte ich mich vornehm zurück. 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ich kann nich 






.... so - oder ähnlich aufbauen!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. Mai 2006)

Tja Basti, das wäre natürlich ein Sahnestück. Aber erstens wollte ich nicht allzuviel Geld ausgeben(max 200 Taler). Und ich wollte damit zur Uni fahren. Wenn ich mit dem Teil zur Uni fahre, kann ich ja gleich mit dem 350z fahren, das ist so schnell weg, wie ich fahrrad sagen kann! Da Mußt du dir ein Body(Bike) Guard neben stellen der aufpaßt.
Woher ist das Foto? Eins von deinen rastaurierten?

das Bike was ich um/aufbauen will, ist aus Domäne(ist nicht mal ein richtiger Oldtimer. deshalb kommen auch zum größten teil neure Parts dran. Die alten Oldtimer Parts bekommt man sehr schlecht und sind meist unbezahlbar. Und singlespeed ist zur Uni eher schlecht! Trotzdem vielen dank für diesen Augenschmauß


Habt Ihr denn Farbvorschläge??? Die Frabe vom Diamant finde ich eine gute Kombi! Dachte bis jetzt an das schwarz von BMW was so geil glänzt.

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## asco1 (10. Mai 2006)

daß man ein Classic-Diamant nicht mir einem Billig-Domäne-Rad vergleichen kann is mir schon klar. Ich meinte ja auch "nur" den Style. 
Das Rad is leider nicht von mir - hab ich aus'm www.eingangrad.de-forum geklaut. 
Ich dachte nur an ein weißes/beiges/pearl white bike mit scharzen parts und ein paar verchromten optischen Hinguckern (Kurbel, Kette, Stütze...).


----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. Mai 2006)

das mit dem weiß schwarz find ich auch ganz schön. Schwarze Teile sollten auch ran! Chrom wird schlecht. kenn kaum eine bezahlbare rennradchromekurbel. Der Vorbau wird auch schwarz bleiben. Die Stütze muß ich mal sehen ob ich da meine schwarze kore reinbekomme!
Heute wrd erstaml auseinander gebastelt!
Gruß, Tobi


----------



## asco1 (10. Mai 2006)

... muss ja kein Chrome sein - poliertes Alu is auch ganz schick!  und da sollte die Auswahl etwas größer sein.


----------



## carrat (10. Mai 2006)

Ich hab noch ne schöne Chrom-Rennradkurbel mit extrem stylischen Kränzen drauf. Aber die brauch ich leider für meinen Cruiser.
Morgen Mathe Abi und danach FREI!!!! Da kann ich dann endlich wieder weiterbasteln und vll. auch mal meinen Rahmen fertig lackieren


----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. Mai 2006)

So hier mal ein ganz güntiger LRS für 40 Steine. Würde der überhaupt passen, oder wäre der zu futuristisch? Die StarBike bremsen sind ja auch eher future mäßig!

http://bilder-speicher.de/Timothy286745.gratis-foto-hosting-page.html


@ carrat
mach mich doch nicht erst heiß mit deiner Kurbel und dann brauchst sie selber 

Tobi


----------



## carrat (10. Mai 2006)

Ob die ans Rad passen, ist wie so ziemlich alles Geschmackssache. Ich sag mal nein. 
Hatte vor einiger Zeit mal nen ähnlichen LRS von Vuelta i nem Rad. War ziemlich zufrieden damit (auch wenn man das absolut nicht auf den abgebildeten LRS übertragen kann), aber das zugehörige Rad hatte nen fiesen Rahmenbruch (ziemlich unerwartete Stelle, hatte woanders nen Riss, da hätte ich eher nen Bruch erwartet  REAL-Fahrrad eben).
Ich würd3 in das Rad nen klassischen LRS packen. Beim Dierkower Radladen Zweiradwunder gbts ziemlich oft gebrauchte Räder für 10 Euro. Da hab ich mir auch eins geholt und das Hinterrad mit 3-Gang-Nabe für meinen Cruiser genutzt...
Wäre der günstigste Weg. Wieso willste überhaupt nen neuen LRS?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. Mai 2006)

Naja ein neuer wäre schön, weil das alte Hinterrad ist zwar aus Alu aber hat eine acht drin und eine speiche ist hin, des halb auch die acht, Weiß nicht ob man die noch rauszentriert bekommt. Das Vorderrad ist noch älter. Ist aus Stahl, naja würde aber erstmal gehen. Ich glaube ich versuche es wirklich erstmal mit dem alten LRS. ist auch schwer einen neuen zu bekommen der für 6-fach schraubkränze geht. LRS kann ich immernoch erneuern.

das Bike ist schon in seine Einzelteile zerlegt.

Ich find kaum eine günstige(30 Euro) 2-Fach rennradkurbel mit am besten 39/52 und 175mm Kurbelarm. hat jemand einen Tipp?

Und hat jemand noch einen Vorbau für 1 Zoll Gewindeschaftgabeln rumliegen?

Gruß, Tobi

Nachtrag:
Hab die Kurbel eben bei ebay gefunden. für das geld genau die Kurbel die ich haben will, aber leider schwarz und nicht chrome. Aber wenn ich einen creme farbenen rahmen mache dann würde das schön kommen! Oder ich Schmirgel alles ab.
Jetzt muß mein Rahmen nur noch BSA Gewinde haben!

http://bilder-speicher.de/Selina60379.gratis-foto-hosting-page.html

Ich kann die Farbe nur mit Farcode anmischen lassen, weiß jemand einen für creme farbend/beige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walinski (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo Mountainbiker

ich möchte es auch in diesem Jahr nicht verpassen, Euch persönlich zum 5.MTB-Marathon nach Biesenrode einzuladen. 
Wir werden auch in diesem Jahr keine Mühen scheuen, um wieder ein schönes MTB-Rennen auf die Beine zu stellen. 
Gleichzeitig finden in diesem Jahr auch die Landesmeisterschaften für Sachsen Anhalt und Gäste im MTB-Marathon bei uns statt. 
Den Startschuß dazu werden der Weltmeister Uwe Raab und der doppel Olympiasieger Andreas Hajek am 18.6. um 9.00Uhr geben.
Ich würde mich freuen, viele von Euch bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen.
Weitere Infos und Anmeldung unter: www.mtb-biesenrode.de

Mit sportlichem Gruß
Dirk Walinski
Org.-Team


----------



## Colt__Seavers (11. Mai 2006)

Wohin eingeladen??? 



Naja, der rahmen ist gerade beim fachmann und das versiffte Innenlager kommt raus. Die Truvativ rennradkurbel ist schon bestellt(würdet ihr die schwarz lassen, oder soll ich die abbürsten, dann sieht sie aus wie alu, das Bike bekommt wohl einen Cremefarbenden Anstrich mit schwarzen highlights, so ähnlich wie auf Bastis bild, oder gibts bessere Vorschläge???)
Die beiden alten Laufräder sind auch mit zum Fachmann auf hintere kommt ein neuer schraubkranz(der alte war fertig) und beim vorderen Stahlrad wird versucht die kleine Acht rauszukriegen!

was haltet ihr von weißwandreifen auf das teil? hat jemand einen dealer für solch dünne Teile(1,3")?

Werd nächste Woche das zur Lackiererei und den Farbton aussuchen! Werd wohl keine MetallicFarbe nehmen, da die so schwer ist mit der Dose aufzutragen)

WICHTIG der rahmen wird ja erstmal vom lack befreit, soll ich dann nochmal alle Schweißnähte überschweißen, dass man sie nachher glatt schleifen kann(so wie bei meinem 350Z?)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/242234/cat/11624
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/242240/cat/11624


Tobi


----------



## asco1 (12. Mai 2006)

wenn du mit Dose in beige lacken willst - geh zum "Outline"-Graffitti-Store und hol' Dir da die Dosen - kosten 3,50 EUR die Dose. Die modernen Graffitti-Farben sind HOCHDECKEND und haltbar! Noch 'ne Schicht Klarlack drüber und das hält!
Ich würd' ihn beige mit schwarzen parts und den beigen 28x1.75er Reifen aufbauen. Ledersattel in braun und braune Ledergriffe - kann ich mir dazu sehr gut vorstellen.

Basti


----------



## Colt__Seavers (12. Mai 2006)

yo Basti hört sich alles gut an, aber
1. wo ist der Outline Graffite Store? (sind die Fraben echt gut?(mit Autolack zu ergleichen?)
2. Wo gibts die Beigen Reifen?
3. Wo bekommt man günstig einen alten sattel(wirklich günstig, nicht wie auf Flohmarkt)
4. wo gibts die Griffe(würden wohl auch Kork-Griffe gehen)


----------



## carrat (13. Mai 2006)

Outline ist unten im Stadthafen, gegenüber von O-Zone (musst mal googlen).
Denk schon, dass auch Korkgriffe zu dem von Basti ausgeheckten Rad passen. Sind auch u einiges günstiger als Ledergriffe!
Und nen braunen Ledersattel wirst du vermutlich nirgendwo wirklich preiswert bekommen. Die dinger sind eben rar und nicht so billig zu produzieren bzw. restaurieren.
Mein Rad wird auch per Dose lackiert, aber da es noch nicht fertig ist, kann ich nichts über die Haltbarkeit sagen. Kannst Basti aber vertrauen, der hat schon diverse Projekte mit der Dose realisiert, teils richtig aufwändig! Und haltbar sollte Graffiti-Lack auch sein. Wenn ich mir so anguck, wie besprayte Fassaden sandgestrahlt werden, um das abzubekommen...
Günstiger als mit den Outline-Dosen gehts eigentlich nicht. Aber die haben nicht immer alle Farben verfügbar. als ich vor ner Zeit da war, gabs nur Blautöne, chrom und gold.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. Mai 2006)

@ carrat
cool cool, dann werd ich da mal hin(meinst reichen zwei Dosen Hauptfarbe, ne)! Meinst beige ist ne schöne Farbe zu den schwarzen Parts, oder hast andere Vorschläge?
Tja woher jetzt so ein alter sattel, mal sehen.


Hier mal mein heut gebastelter kleiner Akku für den 3W Luxeon Spot. das Gehäuse ist in 350Z lackiert, so wie es sein soll. 
Fürs neue/alte Bike wird dann noch ein Spot gebaut in Rahmenfarbe!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2681620#post2681620


----------



## asco1 (15. Mai 2006)

So, bin wieder in HRO gelandet. 

*'s geeeeht'n?*

@ Topic:
alte Sättel


----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. Mai 2006)

Hi basti,
na denn lies dir mal die letzten Beiträge durch! Da gibts ein paar Fragen zu meinem uni-Flitzer!

Nachtrag: wow die Sättel fetzen ja! Aber wie gesagt, richtig teuer (aber immernoch billiger als einen Selle SLR)

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. Mai 2006)

meiner einer hat jetz ne porno kette und neue griffe am cruiser. fehlt mir nur noch nen gekröpftes ritzel, dann is der antrieb fertich. aso, das sattelrohr hab ich auch bissl bearbeitet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (15. Mai 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> meiner einer hat jetz ne porno kette und neue griffe am cruiser. fehlt mir nur noch nen gekröpftes ritzel, dann is der antrieb fertich. aso, das sattelrohr hab ich auch bissl bearbeitet ;-)



Porno kette? Hört sich interessant an! 
Gekröpftes Ritzel kann Dir Daniel besorgen.
Was hast' am Sattelrohr gemacht?

basti


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. Mai 2006)

joar wegen ritzel weiss daniel schon bescheid. das sattelrohr habsch ma ganz frech abgesägt. wegen tief sitzen un so ne


----------



## asco1 (16. Mai 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> joar wegen ritzel weiss daniel schon bescheid. das sattelrohr habsch ma ganz frech abgesägt. wegen tief sitzen un so ne




... tief sitzen - hoch greifen ..... ich ahn' schon!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (16. Mai 2006)

*aufguteswetterwart*


----------



## asco1 (16. Mai 2006)

am Sonntag is wahrscheinlich dann erstmal der Garagenumzug angesagt. Who's with us?


----------



## carrat (16. Mai 2006)

Joa mei,
diesn Soantag bin I oach wiedr zrück aus Bayern.

Da gibts dann endlich wieder Menschen, die Hochdeutsch sprechen (das können nur die Studenten hier).
Trotzdem schön hier, tolle Berge, coole Oldskool-Räder.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - Bin also am Sonntag dabei (weiß aber noch nicht, mit welchem Rad...).
Hier steht ein absolut geiles 3-Rad mit 2 Rädern vorne und normalerweise einem Rad hinten, aber ohne Hinterrad, ohne schloss, ziemlich oll - das will keiner haben. Wenn ich das ding irgendwie ins Auto bekomme, dann hab ich ein schönes neues Projekt  Muss aber warten, bis ich mein MTB fertig lackiert hab (Zeit ist immer so knapp :| ). Aber dann! Hinten 20" mit ordentlich Breite rein (z.B. Schwalbe Big Apple 2,35", so breit wies in dem Rahmen geht), vorne Partyequiptment drauf (a la Partyanhänger in der Garage) bzw. ne fahrtwindgekühlte Bierkiste 
Nur ein bissl breit wird das Rad werden, schließlich hats ne Spur von über nem Meter. Naja, ml sehn, ob es irgendwie passt. Will ja auch nicht mit offenem Kofferraum 800km durch Deutschland düsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (16. Mai 2006)

...anweisung von ganz oben: MITNEHMEN!!! Was anderes wird nicht tolleriert .


----------



## carrat (16. Mai 2006)

OK cHef.

Ironie des Schicksals: Letztes mal war ich mit nem 6-Meter-Transporter hier und bin damit leer nach HRO zurück. Diesmal bin ich mit nem keinen Auto hier und fahr schon so ziemlich vollgestopft (zumindest teilweise, dank IKEA) zurück. Und dann seh ich so ein Rad. Zur Not flex ich das auseinander und schweiß es in Rostock wieder zusammen  Hab nur leider nichts Flexähnliches hier....
Naja, wird schon irgendwie gehen. Ich will es schließlich haben!


----------



## asco1 (16. Mai 2006)

wie GEIL bist DU denn?!???!!! ... MITBRINGEN! Du wirst unser offizieller Partybomber! Schraub's auseinander, flex' es auseinander - mach' irgendwas - aber bring das Teil mit her!  Wir sammeln lustige Sachen aus unserem Teilefundus und machen das "Ding" wieder klar.  .... Überhaupt: "das Ding" wäre 'n schöner Name für das "Ding"


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (16. Mai 2006)

DAS DING = Da Ting


----------



## asco1 (16. Mai 2006)

hm - "DiTing" mit Riesen-Soundsystem vorn drauf.    grün/gold/rote metalflakes haben wir auch noch  *jaaah mon*!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (16. Mai 2006)

joar sonntach is denn schonma vorgemerkt


----------



## Colt__Seavers (17. Mai 2006)

******* ich will auch Sonntag. leider muß ich wieder mal Arbeiten in warnemünde. 
Wo ist den Garagenumzug und wann, vielleicht komm ich ja mal mit meinem 350Z und der beleuchtung vorbei!

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## asco1 (17. Mai 2006)

wenn ich das sooo genaui wüßte :-D ..... also die alte Garage is am Rand von Reutershagen und die neue wohl etwas weiter drin in Reutershagen - also nich sooo wild. Wenn alles gut geht, fährt meine Freundin mit Ihrem Ford Ka 'ne paar Sachen und dann haben wir ja auch noch den Kinderanhänger, den wir mit Parts vollpacken können - nur die ganzen Räder bereiten mir noch'n bischen Kopfzerbrechen. Ach ja - wenn Matze seine zwei versprochenen Kästen mitbringt, dann haben wir auch was zu trinken - Grill is auch da .... sollte lustitsch werden.  ... hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit - sonst verschieben wir die Aktion.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (17. Mai 2006)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja - wenn Matze seine zwei versprochenen Kästen mitbringt, dann haben wir auch was zu trinken - Grill is auch da .... sollte lustitsch werden.  ... hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit - sonst verschieben wir die Aktion.



...ich hab son klingeln in meinen ohren, hört ihr das auch???  
 Die 2 kästen sind schon bezahlt, und stehen seit 2 wo bei dir zu hause rum, du lümmel!


----------



## asco1 (17. Mai 2006)

öhm - bezahlt auch?! Mir war so, als wenn ich die gekauft hätte, ausgetrunken hätte und das Spiel nun von vorn losginge?! *wunder*


.... ich bin verwirrt - ich will auf'n Arm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carrat (18. Mai 2006)

lol, na dann klärt das mal mitm Bier...

Bin echt am Grübeln, wie ich "DaTing" nach HRO bekomme. Auseinandrnehmen is leider nicht drin, da das sehr seltsam verschweißt ist (ich schick heut abend mal ein Pic). Auto fält also leider aus.
Da meine Sister zu meinem Abiball aber von hier mitm ZUg nach HRO fährt, könnte sie das Rad ja im Prinzip mitnehmen. Aber ohne Hinterrad is auch doof. Und ich weiß nich, ob ich ihr den Stress mit Umsteigen und so mit dem Riesen-Ding zumuten kann.. Passt ja nicht durch jede Bahntür.
Zur Not hat mein Daddy auch noch ein Postrad mit großen Körben vorne und hinten, das ginge auch als Partyrad. Aber ganz so stylish is es natürlich nicht.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (18. Mai 2006)

Wenn man kommen will, was muß denn mitgebracht werden? Mit meinem 350Z kann man ja  nicht so geil was transportieren (außer einen Radfahrer )

P.S. ich trink schonmal kein Bier, höchstens Lemon 

Tobi


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. Mai 2006)

wat zu grillen und wat zu trinken solltest dabei haben. grill und kohle is eigentlich immer am start, wenn nich wird das rechtzeitig vorher geklärt. aber sonntach soll wohl scheiss wedder sein hab ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## asco1 (18. Mai 2006)

Carlo - dann mussu wohl doch nochma mit'm Transporter runter. 

Tobi - kein Bier? Dann brauchst' gar net kommen.   

Jonny - Wetter wird eh überbewertet.  .... schau - der Wettermann hat für heute auch durchgängig Regen angesagt und gerade scheint die Sonne, als gäb's kein Morgen ....


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. Mai 2006)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jonny - Wetter wird eh überbewertet.  .... schau - der Wettermann hat für heute auch durchgängig Regen angesagt und gerade scheint die Sonne, als gäb's kein Morgen ....


----------



## Colt__Seavers (18. Mai 2006)

Jo, sonne ist ja jetzt ganz gut, aber Mittags aufm Weg zur mensa wurd ich ganz schön naß.



Frage:

der Uni-Flitzer soll ja jetzt beige(cremefarbend) lackiert werden, und bis jetzt alle anbauteile(Kurbel, Lenker, Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche, Vorbau...) schwarz. Die Bremsen sind ja wie gesagt die wendler imitate von StarBike in orange.
was haltet ihr davon wenn ich die Kurbel auch im gleichen orangeton lackiere, das die Farbe von den Bremsen wenigstens noch einmal im Fahrrad wieder aufgeriffen wird. Das große Ritzel vorn ist dann immernoch schwarz und das kleine silber.

Tobi


----------



## carrat (18. Mai 2006)

Also als Stadtbike hab ich hier grad ein tolles gesehn:
Ein eigentlich ganz schickes altes Rennrad in ner dicken Teerlackung. Das sah ziemlich übel aus, aber hat sich bestimmt richtig geil gefahren. Und wird sicherlich nicht geklaut. Wenn du so viel Aufwand und Liebe in das Bike steckst, is es umso trauriger, wenns geklaut wird. 
Is doch ein Stadtrad oder? Das klaun die dir schon allein der Wendler wegen (auch wenn die Mist sind, das sieh man ihnen ja nicht an).
Ich sag dir, nimm lieber V-Brakes zum gleichen Preis. Sind leichter, verlässlicher, weniger verlockend und bremsen sicherlich auch besser...
Aber musste wissen.

@Basti:
Jo, Transporter wär cool. In ein paar Jahren hat meine Schwester ausstudiert, dann werd ichs holen 
Aber 500 Euro incl. Sprit & Transportermiete sind doch etwas heftig. Muss mir einfach irgendwas einfallen lassen. Ob der Hermes-Versand auch für solche Sonderbikes geht? Dann zahl ich halt 40 Euro und lass es nach HRO schicken. Hmm. Oder ich besorg ein paar Stangen und brat mir selbst den Doppelrad-Vorbau. Der Hintere Teil sieht nämlich aus wie'n relativ normales Rad.
Carlo


----------



## asco1 (18. Mai 2006)

Carlo - dann bau Dir den "Doppelrad-Vorbau" (was für ein Wort) für deinen Cruiser 8)


----------



## Colt__Seavers (19. Mai 2006)

@ carlo
für 40 takken geht das ding auf alle Fälle durch ganz germany!


Mit den Bikeklau hast du hoffe ich nicht recht!
Bin auf die Wendler erst gekommen, weil bei uns an der Uni ein Bike damit steht, und das habe ich auch schon öfter gesehen. das ganze Bike wird hoffentlich nicht geklaut(hab ja meinen Kingguard) wenn dann vielleicht die Wendler an sich. dann kommt die versicherung ins Spiel und ich hol mir eine neue brake!

Was sagt Ihr nun dazu? Orange Kurbel wie die Starbike brake oder scharz lassen???

war eben gerade bei Outline nach Frabdosen schauen, leider keine beigen/cremefarbenden da. man sagte mir ich solle Freitag nochmal nachschauen.

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carrat (19. Mai 2006)

Lol, Kingguard Kettenpanzerschloss? Das Ding bekommt man mit nem Holzbohrer (!!!) und Akkuschrauber in 5 Sekunden auf... Wollte ich nur mal drauf hinweisen. Die Kette ist nämlich im Schließzylider nur mit ner kleinen Hohlniete festgemacht. Aber das Bügelschloss sollte einigermaßen massiv sein.
Sorry, will dir nicht deine Illusionen nehmen, aber besser so als Rad weg.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (19. Mai 2006)

carrat schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding bekommt man mit nem Holzbohrer (!!!) und Akkuschrauber in 5 Sekunden auf...



...das kann ich, leider, bestätigen, habs nämlich auch  .


----------



## Colt__Seavers (19. Mai 2006)

oh, ha, ha mir schon gedacht dass das mist ist bei dem Preis!
Sieht man die Holniete, wenn man den Stoff wegnimmt?
 Werd mir wohl über ebay mal ein richtiges Abus Citychain oder so holen, wa? oder kryptonite.
Ein Trelock Ringschloß hab ich ja auch noch!

Colt


----------



## netty (19. Mai 2006)

Hallöchen,

hoffe ich störe nicht   könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wo ich in Rostock (günstige?!)Bikeklamotten bekomme???


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (19. Mai 2006)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht man die Holniete, wenn man den Stoff wegnimmt?



Positv, ja.



			
				Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Trelock Ringschloß hab ich ja auch noch!



Das is noch schlimmer. Absoluter müll, das kabel im inneren is keine 5 mm dick. Dadurch hatte ich mein schwarzes NO SAINT verloren, es war nicht mal 2 monate alt!!!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (19. Mai 2006)

netty schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen,
> 
> hoffe ich störe nicht   könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wo ich in Rostock (günstige?!)Bikeklamotten bekomme???



günstig=problematisch , mussu einfach mal die lokalen radläden nach sonder/auslaufmodellen absuchen (gut mgl, daß du was findest), sonst bleibt wohl nur noch die E-Bucht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netty (20. Mai 2006)

@<-[B-KiNg]-> :

hab ich mir schon fast gedacht  na gut, danke dir...*schonmaldieKartevonRostockraussuchundStraßenmarkiert*


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. Mai 2006)

@ b-king

oh man, du hast anscheinend schon so einige Bikes verloren wa, aber da gehts dir wie mir!

Also das Trelock ist auch mist? Ist so ein teil was man um den Bauch legen kann. Kein Ringelschloß sondern dieses Panzerzeug, wo sie mit Werben dass man es nicht durchsegen könnte, da sich die Segmente mitdrehen. 
Kann man nicht jedes Schloß mit Eisspray und Hammer aufbekommen?
Ist die Abus citychain denn zu empfehlen, oder ist das auch so ein nixkönner für 100 Teuros? Welches Schloß hast du denn gerade?


@netty

in Groß Schwaß (im alten GoCycle Werk) ist jedes Jahr ausverkauf. da Kauft ein Typ das ganze Jahr Fahrräder, Klamotten auf und vertickt die da günstiger!
Klamotten gab es:
Trikots(lang, kurz), hosen(lang kurz), Regenklamotten, Handschuhe(von der Top Marke Roeckl), eigentlich alles was man braucht. Auch gute Marken dabei! Ist auch kein haken an der sache zu sehen.  
Klamotten meist 50% gesenkt!

war vor 3 Wochen da und da war noch viel zu holen, weiß nicht ob der Typ jetzt noch da ist. Einfach mal rumfragen!

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (20. Mai 2006)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> Ist so ein teil was man um den Bauch legen kann. Kein Ringelschloß sondern dieses Panzerzeug, wo sie mit Werben dass man es nicht durchsegen könnte, da sich die Segmente mitdrehen.



...ja, genau das mein ich. Ein bolzenschneider geht da durch wie, durch butter.
Momentan benutze ich das kingguart, allerdings nur am cruiser, mein gutes bike nehm ich eh nur zum training.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. Mai 2006)

Na mein gutes Bike lass ich auch nirgends stehen. Suche halt nur ein ordentliches SchloÃ fÃ¼r mein Uni-Bike, was nicht bei jedem Windhauch gleich abfÃ¤llt. (Denke da reicht auch das Trelock oder der Kingguard, oder?
Naja hab ja nachher die Starbike bremsen mit der dazu passenden umlackierten Kurbel, da bekommen bestimmt schon einie das Gucken!

War eben bei Bike-Art und fragte die nach dem besten SchloÃ, ob das die New York chain von Kryptonite oder die Abus Citychain sein. Der Typ guckte mich blÃ¶d an und sagte, "wir haben nur EIN SchloÃ was von der versicherung anerkannt wurde und das ist das hier"(er zeigte mir ein BÃ¼gelschloÃ von Abus- granit x-plus glaube ich). 
Ich meinte bei meiner Versicherung ist es schnurtz welches SchloÃ ich benutze, hauptsache ist, ich benutze eins. Ich also nochmal gefragt welches das Beste ist? Er wieder, die Versicherung hat von all unseren SchÃ¶ssern nur dieses eine anerkannt. Ich aufm Hacken umgedreht und gegangen!

Ey, allein wenn ich in den Laden reingehe, springt mir die Inkompetenz schon entgegen. Alle nur meine geile Freundin angeguckt und sich gefragt "ey, was will denn der Typ mit der geilen Ollen hier"
-> Absturz

Werd mal hier im Forum darÃ¼ber stÃ¶bern! Bei ciao.de stehen kaum Erfahrungsberichte von den SchlÃ¶ssern.

Wenn ich ein BÃ¼gelschloÃ brauche wÃ¼rde ich das Granit x-plus nehmen, ist ja momentan auf 1. von jeglichen Tests. Aber was will man mit einem BÃ¼gelschloÃ anschlieÃen? den Rahmen oder das Hinterrad irgendwo an einen Zaun oder, beides geht nicht. Oder man kauft sich zwei dieser 64â¬ teuren Teile. Deshalb ist BÃ¼gelschloÃ fÃ¼r mich eher keine Option.

Tobi

Nachtrag:
um das dicke Trelock schloÃ kommt ein Bolzenschneider rum, lassen die sich soweit Ã¶ffnen?


----------



## netty (20. Mai 2006)

@Tobi: danke für den Tipp  ...mal schauen, ob der da noch ist....


----------



## Lory (20. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich meld mich auch mal wieder.
Hier geht ja schon einiges wieder ab.
- Grillen und chillen.
- Angeregte Diskussionen über die "Sinnhaftigkeit" von Nobelschlössern
- und ein kleine Kaufberatung...

Aber ich glaub ich muss unbedingt mal zu Eurer zweiten Heimat, Eurer Garage, kommen.

Gestern habe ich in W'münde auf der Mole einen Cruiser gesehen. Es war ein grünes Bike mit einem Kreuz als Spiegel auf der rechten Lenkerseite. So gegen ca 19 Uhr. Hab ich jemand Bekannten aus der "Szene" gesehen?

MfG Lory


----------



## carrat (21. Mai 2006)

Zur Schlossdiskussion:
Hab das neue Kryptonite New York City Chain (ist meines Wissens nach das zweitbeste Schloss auf dem Markt, nur das Kryptonite Fahgettaboutit [oder so] ist noch nen Hauch besser).
Zusätzlich gibts ne Bikeversicherung für 2 Jahre bis 1000 Euro und nen beleuchteten Schlüssel ala BMW. Schon edel.
Und da gibts keine unter etwas Stoff versteckte Niete...
Aber beim Kaut unbedingt darauf achten, dass kein runder Schlüssel verwendet wird. Das gilt übrigens für alle Schlösser. Denn die Tubularzylinder lassen sich mit jedem zweitbesten Kugelschreiber in ein paar Sekunden öffnen. Da gibts tolle Vids im  Netz zu.
http://www.engadget.com/2004/09/14/kryptonite-evolution-2000-u-lock-hacked-by-a-bic-pen/

Auch passend zum Thema und auf jeden Fall seheswert:
http://media.putfile.com/stealbike

Bin übrigens in Passau der Sucht mal wieder erlegen... Da hat mich ein Zweirad so verführerisch angelächelt (und sich mit nem 'Bikesport News - Makellos', 'Bike - Super' und 'Mountainbike - Sehr gut + Kauftipp' geschmückt). Der Radhändler war auch 'ein Ossi in Bayern', aber Sachse. Voll nett, hab das Bike 500 euro günstiger bekommen (das war eigentlich der entscheidende Punkt für den Kauf).
Ihr könnt jetzt lustige Rätsel raten, was für ein Bike es ist, oder morgen die Augen aufspannen.
Ich sag nur eins: Ich muss unbedingt fürs Studium in die Berge ziehen, weil das Rad nochmal ne deutliche Spur härter ist als das Epic. (Außerdem muss ich   langsam mal alte Omas überfallen, um wieder an n bissl Geld zu kommen...)


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (21. Mai 2006)

So geht das aber nich Carlo, ich wills wissen  . Das mit meeting inna di garage wird heute wohl nix, weil bei dem wetta geh/fahr ich nich vor die tür, außerdem glaub ich nich, daß der Basti schon wieder fit ist .


----------



## asco1 (21. Mai 2006)

und WIE fit der ist! ..... und Du matze schiebst deinen süßen Arsch in die Garage - oder sollen wir das Bier WIEDER ohne Dich trinken!?


----------



## carrat (21. Mai 2006)

hehe, ok.
Ein paar Hinweise:
Es ist ein deutscher Hersteller.
Ein Fully.
2,25" breite Schwalbe Albert SnakeSkin.
Vorne 95-140mm, hinten 145mm... Damit zeigt sich schon der Einsatzzweck --> Es ist ein Enduro. Macht extrem viel Spaß im Gelände, aber ist hier in HRO n bissl zu heftig. Aber ich kanns ja immer mal mitnehmen.
Also wenns nicht regnet, komm ich auch vorbei. Wenn Regen, dann nicht. Sorry. Da bin ich bei der Entferung bis zur Garage ja komplett durch.
Sowieso ziemlich übel hier mit dem Wetter. In Bayern waren immer knapp unter 30° und meißtens geiler Sunshine!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. Mai 2006)

habs leider nicht in die Garage geschafft! Ein anderes Mal hoffe ich!

das forgetabout it soll das beste sein? Dachte bis eben noch dass es wie alle Kryptonites auch einen runden schlüssel hat, ist dem also nicht so!
Hab ein Thread zu diesem Thema eröffnet, sind schon jede Menge Antorten da, von denen ich bis jetzt nicht mal eine gelesen habe.

na nu spucks schon aus was ist es für eine Enduro maschine?

Beim Kingguard ist echt so eine Niete unterm stoff. Werde wohl die Kette von dem Teil mit einem Abus Granit x-plus 54 Bügelschloß kombinieren. denn nur mit Bügelschloß muß man sich ja entscheiden: hinterrad und rahmen ohne Zaun, oder rahmen/Hinterrad mit Zaun.
Taugt die Kette vom Königswächter denn überhaupt was? Bekomm ich die mit einer Flex durch?


Nachtrag:
die Videos kann ich mir beide leider nicht angucken, beim Kryptonite un dem Kugelschreiber hat er einen Fehler beim öffnen und bei dem anderen Video sieht man nur schwarzen Bildschirm

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. Mai 2006)

Weiß einer von euch ein paar Anlaufstellen wo man Quads ausleihen kann, im Umkreis von Rostock?
Ich brauche 5 Stück.
Ich weiß von radscheune in Lichtenhagen(die haben eins) und Schutower Kreuz gibts zwei.

Tobi


----------



## carrat (22. Mai 2006)

5 Quads? Hört sich nach Herrentagsaction an  Aber da dürfte man ja dann nix trinken, ist auch nicht so der Sinn.
Hab aber leider auch keinen Schimmer, wo's welche zu leihen gibt.

Alle neuen Kryptonite-Schlösser haben haben Schließzylinder mit dem Drehscheibenprinzip (wie Kingguard, nur besser), also keine Rundschlüssel!

Ich hab ein Ghost Enduro 5700 ... Gestern hätteste es live sehen können (und Steaks & Beer abgrasen  )


----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. Mai 2006)

Das gibts nicht ey, mein langsames ISDN ist momentan noch langsamer als ein 56k Modem. Ich glaub mir hackt einer die Internetleitung! 

Achso die Kryptonite Leute ziehen also nach in Ihrer Schlüsselbauweise. Aber naja, leicht und güntstig sind die Teile ja nicht gerade! Aber so ein Überschloß wie das forgetaboutit ist für meinen Uni-Flitzer ja nicht nötig.

Ach so ein Mist, dass es Sonntag nicht geklappt hat. Aber Sonntag muß ich immer in Warnemünde beim hafenService arbeiten.

Die 5 Quads brauchen wir noch nicht zum herrentag, geht auch jeder andere Tag, denn zum herrentag ist sowíeso alles ausgeliehen! Und ein bißchen trinken will man ja auch!


Tobi


----------



## Holiday (27. Mai 2006)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> moin in die runde...
> *14.05.2006 So Güstrow MTB-Rennen RIG Güstrow
> 21.05.2006 So Rostock MTB-Rennen RV Rostock
> 03.09.2006 So Waren/Müritz 4. Warener MTB-Rennen Müritz SC Waren *
> ...


Falls es jemanden Interessiert:
http://www.radsport-mv.de/index.php?m=5&s=3

ciao, holiday


----------



## Colt__Seavers (1. Juni 2006)

Meiner ist nicht mehr MTB sondern mehr Rennrad, also kommen für mich solche Rennen eher nicht mehr in Frage!


Bei meinem Uni-Flitzer gehts voran! Rahmen ist zu 90% abgeschliffen(mensch ist das ne Arbeit) und die Farbe passend zu den Kurbel ist besorgt.
Hab auch bei Firmen angefragt nach chromieren der Kurbel, aber die antworten einfach nicht! 


Tobi


----------



## asco1 (3. Juni 2006)

holla - wer will: heute nachmittag/abend schrauben inna Garage, morgen großer Garagenumzug und grillen und so.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (3. Juni 2006)

man, mist ey, Sonntag muß ich immer arbeiten!

Und Schrauben muß ich momentan auch viel an meinem Uni-Flitzer.
Die Orangene Kurbel ist fast fertig!

 Drecks Wetter! 

Tobi


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (4. Juni 2006)

war sehr nice das ganze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (5. Juni 2006)

mensch das muß ja echt super gewesen sein, dass du gleich zwei Mal posten mußtest, Jonny!  

hab letztens an der Mensa einen roten Cruiser gesehen der sehr low war! Er hatte einen schwarzen Felt Sattel, wißt ihr wer der Besitzer ist?

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## carrat (5. Juni 2006)

Also in letzter Zeit gibts so viele Cruiser hier, da blickt wohl keiner mehr durch.
Da hilft nur ein: Nen Packen Crank-Sticker einpacken und jeden Cruiserfahrer ansprechen, nen Aufkleber geben und auf die WEbsite hinweisen (wegen Cruises usw.).


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (5. Juni 2006)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> mensch das muß ja echt super gewesen sein, dass du gleich zwei Mal posten mußtest, Jonny!



ich war auch nich mehr ganz nüchtern


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (5. Juni 2006)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> mensch das muß ja echt super gewesen sein, dass du gleich zwei Mal posten mußtest, Jonny!
> 
> hab letztens an der Mensa einen roten Cruiser gesehen der sehr low war! Er hatte einen schwarzen Felt Sattel, wißt ihr wer der Besitzer ist?
> 
> Gruß, Tobi



...meinst du den da?





das is meiner


----------



## Colt__Seavers (5. Juni 2006)

jo king, das könnte er gewesen sein!  
ne metallicfarbe wäre ne geile sache

Mein Flitzer ist hoffentlich bald fertig für die Uni. Lackiert wird diese Woche.

Mein 350Z bekommt demnächst Carbonsattel, goldene Kette(leichteste auf dem Markt) und vielleicht 1" Conti Reifen!

Ich wunder mich, manchmal schreibt hier keiner rein, tagelang! Und dann mal gleich 4 Post an einem Tag, ist echt ne wucht!

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## asco1 (5. Juni 2006)

so, damit's hier auch alle mal mitbekommen:







haben heute ma die Route abgefahren: ca. 3,5h und 38,15km (ohne Pausen) ... wird DAS schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (6. Juni 2006)

Ich bin dabei! Mal sehen mit welchem Bike ich komme. Ich hoffe ich habe mein Uni-Flitzer bis dahin fetig! Denn mit Slicks ist nicht so gut fahren, oder sind es die ganze Zeit schöne saubere glatte straßen. Und wenn es schlechtes Wetter geben sollte(was es nicht geben wird) dann komm ich denke ich sowieso mit dem Retro Bike!

Oder was meint Ihr? 350Z oder Hellelfenbein Uni Flitzer?

Tobi

____________
Man sagte mir, meine Signatur störe beim lesen, weiß zwar nicht wie das sein kann, man kann sie doch einfach überlesen, aber hab sie trotzdem kleiner gemacht!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (6. Juni 2006)

...nichts für ungut tobi, aber nimm bitte deinen uniflitzer. Das is halt ein cruiserretrolowriderbonanzachopperwasweißichtreffen und kein RR/MTB-Treffen. Is halt so, als ob ich mit nem opel zum vw-treffen fahr, nur da würd ich warsch. glüncht werden .


----------



## carrat (7. Juni 2006)

Verdammt... Hätte ich nicht schon 85 Euro für das Hurricane-Ticket gezahlt, würde ich natürlich 100%ig kommen (egal bei welchem Wetter).
Aber falls das Festival verschoben werden sollte (Wahrscheinlichkeit bei 0,000001%), bin ich natürlich dabei.

Hab übrigens in der neuen Piste nen Werbeartikel dazu gesichtet, cool!


----------



## asco1 (7. Juni 2006)

Och menno Carlo! Hmpf - nun ja - mal schaun, wer aus HRO so noch aus seinem Loch gekrochen kommt. Heute oder morgen müssten hier 5000 Flyer eintrudeln - dann geht's los. 

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## Colt__Seavers (7. Juni 2006)

och menno king, du hast ja recht, aber da muß ich ja riesen schnell mit meinem Flitzer machen, dass ich den noch fertig bekomme. Muß so viel für die Uni tun, dass ich eingentlich keine Zeit habe!
Werd aber denke ich alles bis dahin schaffen, bloß die schöne Lichtanlage wird dann wohl noch nicht funzen. Da die Teile dafür aus China kommen.

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## asco1 (8. Juni 2006)

Licht wird eh überbewertet.  .....


----------



## Colt__Seavers (8. Juni 2006)

ja ja Basti erzähl mal, ich belehre dich eines besseren wenn ich fertig bin! 

Apropo, bin gerade dabei den Rahmen und die gabel zu lackieren! Rostschutz und Grundierung ist schon drauf, jetzt kommt gleich die schöne Hellelfenbein Farbe druff!

Die Kurbel ist auch so gut wie fertig, stelle die Woche noch Bilder rein!

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## carrat (9. Juni 2006)

Kleine Frage am Rande:
Gibts eigentlich auch bald/schon Crank!-Wear? So Shirts 'n Stuff um das Magazin ein wenig zu promoten und dabei noch cool auszusehn?
Sticker sind nicht genug (aber ein guter Anfang, auch wenn darauf Kontaktinfos wie z.B. dieWebsite oder ne Fon-Nr fehlen, aber wozu gibts Googlâ¬...)!


----------



## asco1 (10. Juni 2006)

LOL Carlo - Brüder im Geiste! Ich habe hier gerade zwei Angebote liegen für Crank!Cothing

Es sollen T-Shirts, Polos, SweatShirts und BaseballCaps werden. Alle mit Crank-Logo - alles GESTICKT! (HighQuality) - Ich warte noch auf ein weiteres Angebot und dann geht's los. 

Thanks for your support!
basti


----------



## Colt__Seavers (11. Juni 2006)

Na das nenn ich mal gute Nachrichten!

Mensch Basti, du hast ja noch mehr zu tun als ich und das ist schon kaum zu schaffen.

Bin derweilen sehr gut vorangekommen mit meinem Retro Uni Flitzer! Beim Rahmen fehlen nur noch Aufschrift und Klarlack. Gabel und Schutzbleche brauchen auch nur noch mal Klaren rüber. Umwerfer u Schaltung noch putzen, Schaltzüge kaufen und alles zusammensetzen.

Meint Ihr das geht bei einem Bike, was sonst schwarz/cremefarbend ist eine chrome sattelstütze und chrom lenker zu fahren? Die Vorderradfelge sieht auch verchromt aus, ist das genug? oder soll ich die Teile eher schwarz machen?
Naja stelle mal Bilder rein, wenn ich soweit bin. Aber bis zum 24.06. sollte ich es schaffen(ich muß)
@ basti, Martin hat mir erstmal erzählen müssen dass er auch mit im Boot ist bei der Organisation vom Cruise.

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (11. Juni 2006)

Tobi - tjou - hat mir Martin gestern auf 'ner Party erzählt - ******** - die Welt is'n Dorf :-D

bzgl. Parts: wenn, dann alles schwarz!

bzgl. Crank!Clothing - entscheidet sich alles kommende Woche. 

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## Colt__Seavers (19. Juni 2006)

So, nu is es ja bald soweit und wir haben unseren ersten Cruise in HRO.
Bin auch fast fertig mit meinem Flitzer hier mal ein Vorgeschmack! Hoffe ich darf mit dem Teil kommen?!
Schutzbleche sind auf dem Foto leider noch keine dran.







Gruß, Tobi


----------



## carrat (19. Juni 2006)

An sich sehr schön, aber irgendwie passt in meinen Augen da sOrange nicht so zum Rad. Das ist zu neu/futuristisch. Weiß wäre cooler gewesen.
Aber trotzdem auf jeden Fall beim Cruise zugelassen!


----------



## asco1 (19. Juni 2006)

ich find's schick - nur die Kassette und die zwei KBs stören mich. 

Ich hoffe mal, die bremszüge bleiben nicht so.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. Juni 2006)

@ carrat
ich wollt halt unbedingt mal diese hydraulicshen Bremsen fahren, deshlab hab ich einen Rahmen gesucht und das Fahrrad erst aufgebaut! Klar passt es nicht ganz zu dem Retro-style, aber es soll ja auch eine schöne verschmelzung aus alt und neu sein!

@ basti
was meinst du die Kassette gefällt dir nicht? Und was meist du mit KB? Kabelbinder? Hab ich noch keine dran!
Die hintere Bremsleitung wird noch am Rahmen befestigt, leider geht das nur mit Kabelbindern, da es ja eine Hydraulikleitung ist.

Ich bin vorgesten beim aufziehen des vordereifens hammer ausgerastet, der hat einen Schlag und ich bekomm den nicht raus.
Es liegt daran, dass die alte Felge ein paar mm im Durchmesser zu groß ist und der Reifen somit zu klein! Also geht an einer Stelle(20cm lang) der Mantel nicht richtig in die Felgenflanke rein, sondern bleibt innen in der Felge drin nach dem Aufpumpen und das sieht mist aus und fährt sich scheiß*e!
Stelle mal noch ein paar Fotos rein, bei mir im Album!
Gruß, Tobi


----------



## asco1 (21. Juni 2006)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> @ basti
> was meinst du die Kassette gefällt dir nicht? Und was meist du mit KB? Kabelbinder? Hab ich noch keine dran!
> Die hintere Bremsleitung wird noch am Rahmen befestigt, leider geht das nur mit Kabelbindern, da es ja eine Hydraulikleitung ist.



Mit Kassette und KB (Kettenblatt) meine ich, daß mir das Rad zu viele Gänge hat und damit natürlich weniger klassisch ausschaut. Aber sonst:


----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. Juni 2006)

J hast a recht Basti, aber das ist halt dadurch, dass ich ja unbedingt die orangenen Bremsen verbauen wollte, und da brauchte ich einen Rahmen mit Canti-Sockeln, und welche Diamant/Mifa-Räder mit Single-Speed haben die schon!
Aber warte erst bis du am Samstag das Gesamtkunstwerk siehst...
bin heute wieder ordentlich weiter gekommen!
Fehlen nur noch die neuen Schaltungsröllchen für hinten und die Kette!
Die Lichtanlage funktioniert auch noch nicht, da die Teile leider immernoch nicht aus China da sind!
Gruß, Tobi


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (22. Juni 2006)

...tu ma die reflektoren noch rausnehemen da ;-). Bis Sa


----------



## asco1 (23. Juni 2006)

ach ja - siehste - die waren mir auch noch aufgefallen . 

Morgen is der Große Tag! Heute Abend wird noch fleissig geschraubt - wer Bock auf gegrilltes und/oder Pils hat - kommt zur Garage. 

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (23. Juni 2006)

würd auch gern mitschrauben, aber die Süße möcht in den Studentenkeller. Leider!
Naja morgen bin ich auf jeden fall da! Werd um halb zwölf die bahn von Lütten Klein nehmen!

Gruß,Tobi

P.S. die Refektoren sind schon längst raus. Bin heute entgültig fertig geworden(in aller letzer Sekunde).


----------



## asco1 (24. Juni 2006)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> würd auch gern mitschrauben, aber die Süße möcht in den Studentenkeller. Leider!
> Naja morgen bin ich auf jeden fall da! Werd um halb zwölf die bahn von Lütten Klein nehmen!
> 
> Gruß,Tobi
> ...



hehe - "in letzter sekunde" werden wir fertig - ich geh jetzt in die garage - den Hänger zuende schrauben - bis nachher.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. Juni 2006)

Erster!
So, ich würd mal sagen der Cruise war doch ein voller Erfolg!
Hat jedenfalls richtig Feetz gemacht! War cool euch mal richtig kennengelernt zu haben!
Wäre prima, wenn jemand mal ordentliche Fotos auf einen Server packen könnte, ich hatte leider nur mein Handy mit! Videos wären auch nicht schlecht!

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## carrat (26. Juni 2006)

Ja, die will ich auch sehen.
Hab schließlich auch wärend des Hurricane Festivals an euch gedacht (während ich mir die Hives, die Strokes und Mando Diao angeguckt hab )


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (26. Juni 2006)

alter carrat, du hast so derbe was verpasst. wenn du wüsstest!


----------



## Holiday (26. Juni 2006)

Moin !

Durch Carlo´s empfehlung poste ich hier mal kurz...

Was haltet ihr von diesen billig BEACHCRUISERN...bei ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ARMY-BEACHCRUISE...3QQihZ002QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/TRAUMHAFT-SCHONE...8QQihZ001QQcategoryZ74468QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

viel verlangen kann bei den Preisen ja nicht !

würde mich über eine Antwort freuen  

ciao
holiday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (26. Juni 2006)

sorry, doppelt gepostet... kann einer dieses posting löschen ?

ciao
holiday


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (26. Juni 2006)

die velor bikes sind nich gerade bekannt für ihre super verarbeitung, das hast du richtig erkannt. die rahmenform fällt aber bei so manchen unters prädikat empfehlenswert.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (27. Juni 2006)

Hi, für den Anfang ist Velor für das Geld nicht zu schlagen, aber du kannst dir auch das Teil bestellen. Dann flext du das Ding auseinander und machst einen Stretch draus. dann noch 144 Speichenräder rauf und ein "beautifull cruiser" is born, (schöne Lackierung nicht vergessen - dann sieht auch kaum einer mehr, das es mal ein Velor war)

Colt


----------



## Elfriede (27. Juni 2006)

Hallöchen! Ich komm aus Warnemünde und wollte mal fragen, ob bei euch noch Platz ist?

Ich fahre alles was geht: Hab ein XC Racebike (FRM),nen Freerider (Alutech Wildsau), und das Herrenrad von meinem Vater (Wheeler 3700).

Ich bin 24 Jahre jung und Student an der Uni-Rostock.

Mein Fahrstil reicht von Kamikaze-Heizen und Material schrotten bis entspannt durch die Gegend eiern.

Also, wenn jemand von euch in nächster Zeit mal Lust zum Fahren verspüren würde bzw. sich einfach mal mit mir zum Daten austauschen und Quatschen treffen will würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen.

Ok, dann warte ich einfach mal auf ne Antwort. Ihr könnt mir auch direkt mailen.  

mfg Björn


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (27. Juni 2006)

wildsau? bilder!


----------



## Elfriede (27. Juni 2006)

Hier ein kleines Bild von der Wildsau:

Kennst das Ding?

mfg Björn


----------



## carrat (28. Juni 2006)

GEILES Bike.
Da fühl ich mich mit meinem Ghost Enduro ja schon minderwertig 
Jo, lass uns mal etwas freeriden gehn. Nur wo in der Umgebung kann man sowas machen????


----------



## Holiday (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo !

Danke für eure Antworten !


----------



## Elfriede (28. Juni 2006)

An Holliday: Was meinst damit?

An Carrat: Ich hab ja versucht meine Sau möglichst leicht aufzubauen. Man kann z.B. in Doberan ein wenig durch den Wald heizen und ansonsten knall ich natürlich auch durch Rostrock etc. ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.

Vielleicht hast du ja nächste Woche Freitagnachmittag Zeit? Wechsle gerade meinen Hinterbau gegen einen breiteren aus. Dauert wohl noch diese Woche.

Wo kommst her? Rostock, Warnemünde oder Umgebung? Wann hast du in der Regel Zeit?

mfg Björn


----------



## Holiday (28. Juni 2006)

@Elfriede - danke für die antworten auf meine Fragen zum cruiser!  
ciao
markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carrat (28. Juni 2006)

Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> An Carrat:
> Wo kommst her? Rostock, Warnemünde oder Umgebung? Wann hast du in der Regel Zeit?
> 
> mfg Björn


Ich hab diesen Freitag Abiball, dementsprechend ist ab Samstag erstmal Dauerfrei angesagt! Hab also quasi immer Zeit.
Ich komm aus Toitenwinkel, also Rostocker Eastcoast!
Bin momentan mal wieder fies krank (dank Weltuntergangswetter beim letzten Hurricane-Tag, da war alles nass, selbst die Zelte standen 5cm unter Wasser! Und schlafen im nassen Schlafsack mit nassen Klamotten bei 10° fand mein Körper wohl nicht so geil - Wär ich mal hiergeblieben zum Cruise!).

Wann kommen denn mal Pix und Vids vom Cruise? Oder muss ich dafür die nächste Crank! abwarten?


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (28. Juni 2006)

Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen! Ich komm aus Warnemünde und wollte mal fragen, ob bei euch noch Platz ist?
> 
> Ich fahre alles was geht: Hab ein XC Racebike (FRM),nen Freerider (Alutech Wildsau), und das Herrenrad von meinem Vater (Wheeler 3700).
> 
> ...




Moin Björn,

wilkommen in unserer runde . Platz is genug da. Wg heizen, momentan hab ich unistreß, das is ende juli vorbei, denn hab ich zeit. Wenn ichs schaff, fahr ich abends für mich 1-2 h. Hatte überlegt, mal mit allen 26" slickheizern, die hier so in hro rumgurken, ein treffen bzw. ne tour zu machen, vorzugsweise im august. Man könnt ja mal ne tagestour machen. Ich glaub wir wären den so zw. 6-8 leuds, da kann man schon mal ein paar km reißen. Interesse?
Tobi, Karlo, das richtet sich auch an euch!  

Bigup! Matze


----------



## Colt__Seavers (28. Juni 2006)

Am 22.07. habe ich meine erste Prüfung und 5 Wochen später die letzte, danach bin ich für jede Schweinerei zu haben! 

Mensch, bis es soweit ist, müßt ich mir vielleicht mal noch die Conti Grand Prix MTB 26X1,0 anschaffen(ca.210g-Stück), um von meinen Contact Sport (590g) wegzukommen.

@ Matze
hab hier eine schön leichte Stütze gefunden, welche sich auch noch bezahlen läßt. Ist zwar kein carbon, aber Scandium und fast 25g leichter als die WCS Carbon von mir(da werd ich richtig neidisch)! 
Und ja, ich hab meine WCS für 99,90 gekauft, wußte gar nicht mehr, dass ich so viel hingeblättert hab! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/KCNC-SC-PRO-LITE...1501907QQihZ018QQcategoryZ77607QQcmdZViewItem

hast schon im Frauenhofer wegen den Gabelbrücken angefragt? dein fatmodul wiegt je doch knapp 1,5kg bei 19" dann bin ich mit 1,8kg bei 21,5" schon recht gut.
Als ich dir heute(oder wars gestern) zugehupt habe, bin ich fast in den Gegenverkehr reingeraten 

@ Björn

herzlich Willkommen seist du! Schön dass immernoch Leute zu uns finden! Wie bist auf diesen Fred gekommen?


Gruß, Tobi


----------



## asco1 (28. Juni 2006)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> hast schon im Frauenhofer wegen .....



 Fraunhofer! Es heißt FRAUNHOFER!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (28. Juni 2006)

WCS Carbon (31,6) -> ~240g -> 99,-
WCS Alu (31,6)      -> ~247g -> 40,-

59,- mehr für 7g weniger und carbon , da sag ich nö 

Wg Gabelbrücken hab ich noch nich gefragt, war auch nich @ work. Für solche spielereien hab ich erst im august zeit -.-


----------



## asco1 (29. Juni 2006)

so, Bilder vom EastCoastCruise sind  jetzt online auf:

http://www.customcruiser.de

Cruises -> 1st EastCoastCruise 06 in Rostock, Germany

Viel Spass!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. Juni 2006)

werd gleich mal die pics anschauen.

@ matze
wenn das so ist, verstehe ich dich! Ich hab ja eine 27,2 Stütze, werd die vielleicht mal nachwiegen was die so für werte hat!

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## asco1 (29. Juni 2006)




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (30. Juni 2006)

...so, endlich isser fertig . Meine stadtschlampe zum heizen . Größtenteils ausser restekiste+spermüll... Das ergebnis kann sich sehen und fahren lassen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (30. Juni 2006)

Nicht schlecht! Sach mal ein Gewicht.

mfg Björn


----------



## Colt__Seavers (30. Juni 2006)

Man man Matze, deine Reste-/Sperrmüllkiste möcht ich auch gern haben!
Schöner Singlespeeder! Damit wirst du wohl an die 8kg rankommen wa(wenns nicht gerade ein Stahlrahmen ist )?

Na dann brauchen wir ja nur mal Freizeit und es kann losgehen mit dem Heizen!

Sag mal, wo hast du denn immer die Conti GP MTB her(26"x1,0) ????
Die kosten doch ein schweine Geld und du fährst sie jetzt schon auf zwei Bikes!
Wieviele Drahtesel hast du denn jetzt?
Hornet, Cruiser, Fatmodul, Heizbike     -       4 Stück?
Und du regst dich auf wenn meine Sattelstütze 99 Euro kostet!

Tobi


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (30. Juni 2006)

Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht! Sach mal ein Gewicht.
> 
> mfg Björn



...hab keine Waage, schätze mal zw. 10 u. 11 kg


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (30. Juni 2006)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> Man man Matze, deine Reste-/Sperrmüllkiste möcht ich auch gern haben!
> Schöner Singlespeeder! Damit wirst du wohl an die 8kg rankommen wa(wenns nicht gerade ein Stahlrahmen ist )?


...ja is ein stahlrahmen  



> Sag mal, wo hast du denn immer die Conti GP MTB her(26"x1,0) ????
> Die kosten doch ein schweine Geld und du fährst sie jetzt schon auf zwei Bikes!



Sorry, hab deine PN vergessen.

...die Contis vom Fatmodul bestellt bei bike-components.de
...die Contis vom SSer inner Bucht gezogen für ~30,- incl. 2 schläuche 



> Wieviele Drahtesel hast du denn jetzt?
> Hornet, Cruiser, Fatmodul, Heizbike     -       4 Stück?
> Und du regst dich auf wenn meine Sattelstütze 99 Euro kostet!
> Tobi



ja 4 + 1 älteres Rennrad, was ich letzte Wo geschenkt bekommen hab, da is der rahmen vorne zusammengestaucht, aber das werd ich wieder fit machen, weil da is ne 105er gruppe dran, die is für die teilekiste zu schade  

Edit: Der SSer is größtenteils vom speermüll. Bremsen, Felgen+Speichen sind neu, dazu noch das SSd-Kit. Der rest is speermüll (rahmen+krubel) und teilekiste. Die gabel muß ich wechseln, hab gerade festgestellt, daß sie verzogen ist . Hab aber noch eine in chrom liegen . Teilekiste halt


----------



## Colt__Seavers (1. Juli 2006)

@ matze 
Wie ich schon sagte, deine teilekiste möcht ich haben! Meine gabel von dem Uni-Flitzer war auch verzogen. hab kein Ersatz, also mußte ich sie bis zum Cruise richten.
Sag mal wo gehst du zum Schrott und holst dir die Teile?

Mein eigentliches Anliegen:

Ich muß meine Trauer hier kundtun! Gestern Abend bei einem Kumpel mit dem retro-Flitzer hingefahren, da gabs eine Party. Fahrrad natürlich ein bißchen weiter weggestellt vom Getümmel, aber nur ein paar meter entfernt. Dann ging die Sektspritzerei los(Nebenbei: Deutsche Nationalelf ist on fire) Da Sekt ziemlich doll klebt, hab ich meinen esel an die anderen Fahrräder gestellt(außer Sektreichweite). hat nicht lang gedauert, da wollte einer der Gäste nochmal los zur tanke und sein Fahrrad stand genau in der Mitte von allen. Der gastgeber hatte schon Alk und Gras intus, also schubste er die lästigen übrigen Fahrräder alle zur Seite. Und meins begraben unter min zwei anderen! Die anderen Bikes wären 50Euro Räder, nix dran gemacht. 
Naja ich guck im Dunkeln was passiert ist mit meinem Baby. An der gabel Lack abgeplatzt. dann noch am Vorbau und an der Kettenstrebe. Super dacht ich mir   
Heut morgen dann weiter festgestellt, dass die baudenzugführung für die Schaltung unter der Kettenstrebe total verbogen ist. 
Alter, ihr könnt euch bestimmt vorstellen wie ich gekotzt habe! Mit Sprühdose nachlackieren fällt aus. Da ich das ganze Bike dafür abkleben müßte, dass es keinen Lacknebel abbekommt. Also behelfsmäßig mit Pinsel. Ein Glück sind die Lackplatzer max 1cm groß. 
Wäre ich mit meinem 350Z gekommen hätte ich meinen Kumpel wohl töten müssen!
Wieso slbstlackierte Sachen auch immer so schnell abplatzen!? Industrierahmen bekommen doch höchstens Kratzer. Da verschmelzt der Lack irgendwie besser mit dem Metall!


Tobi


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (1. Juli 2006)

son mist, ich trauere mit! Aber, was sagt uns das ?Du brauchst eine stadtSCHLAMPE und keine edelnutte ! Ich wär mit dem rad nich zur party gefahren.
However, meine teilekiste füll ich immer vom speermüll. War am fr gerade inner erich-schlesinger, gegenüber dem IC, da lagen 2 wracks (hatte mir Basti erzählt). Auf rückweg vonner uni kurz vorbei geschaut und siehe da, ein vorbau und nen konterring vom steuersatzkonus brauchte ich noch. Also schnell nach haus und werkzeug geholt und denn die teile abgebaut. So einfach is das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (4. Juli 2006)

Da hast du recht Matze, eigentlich ist das ganz einfach! Aber ich komm wenn dann bei MAB in Marienehe vorbei. Und passende Sachen gibt da meistens nicht!

Matze, du bist doch auch so ein Leichtbau Freak wie ich, was meinst du wie leicht kann man ein MTB machen? Ich dachte bei knapp 7kg ist schluß, aber schau mal hier (und halt dir die Kinnlade fest)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=174868&page=1&pp=25

Gruß, Tobi

P.S ob ich den Scott Scale LTD von Daniel zum Einkaufspreis bekomme?


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juli 2006)

Ist das nicht das Scale, dass mal in der Bike war? Bei der Summe, die er da reingesteckt hat ist mir schwarz vor Augen geworden.

 mfg Björn


----------



## Colt__Seavers (4. Juli 2006)

Keine Ahnung ob das das ist, aber verdient hätte er es!
Die Summe weiß ich leider nicht, hab den Fred noch nicht durcharbeiten können, Weiß auch noch nicht warum er geschlossen wurde.

Tobi


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (6. Juli 2006)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> Matze, du bist doch auch so ein Leichtbau Freak wie ich, was meinst du wie leicht kann man ein MTB machen? Ich dachte bei knapp 7kg ist schluß, aber schau mal hier (und halt dir die Kinnlade fest)
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=174868&page=1&pp=25



...hab ich längst gesehen. Nett zu sehen, was machbar ist, aber trotzdem völliger schwachsinn. Für das geld kann ich mir 4! 6kg-Rennräder kaufen und die halten auch beim fahren.



			
				Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> P.S ob ich den Scott Scale LTD von Daniel zum Einkaufspreis bekomme?



Nein, weil, wenns sein cheff rausbekommt, denn gibt es ärger.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (6. Juli 2006)

Björn?

Hab ich dich heute in w'münde gesehen??? Sind anneinander vorbei gefahren, meine frau im huckepack. Kann mir jedenfalls kaum vorstellen, daß 2 weiße FRM's durch w'münde fahren .


----------



## Colt__Seavers (7. Juli 2006)

Hat einer von euch einen Drehmomentschlüssel á la Syntace. Also von 1-20Nm???
Brauch den für Alu-Schrauben.

Tobi


----------



## Elfriede (10. Juli 2006)

An B-King: Jepp das war ich! Ich hab ein bischen blöd geguckt, weil mir dein Rad (durch die Bilder) sofort bekannt vorkam. Wollte dich noch anquatschen, aber meine Freundin war schonwieder weitergefahren.
Dein "Grünling" hält ja ganzschon was aus. Zwei Personen auf einmal.
Wohnst du eigentlich in Warnemünde? Könnten uns ja sonstmal zum Fahren treffen. Kannst auch Freunde mitbringen.  

An Colt Seavers: Fahr doch mal bei Fahrrad Jordan in der Doberaner Str. in Rostock vorbei. Der Iven hat sich da gerade einen neuen Drehmomentschlüssel mit Rasterung gekauft. Der leiht ihn dir bestimmt mal aus. Der ist echt super nett! Einfach nach Iven fragen. Und Problem an den Mann bringen.


----------



## Elfriede (10. Juli 2006)

Achtung! Alle mal herhören!

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob nicht einige von euch Lust auf einen Grillnachmittag oder-abend haben?

In Rostock oder noch besser in Warnemünde am Strand. Wetter ist doch jetzt super und am Strand könnte man auch gleich mal Baden gehen. Wenn wir unsere Freundinnen mitbringen könnten die auch nebenbei auf die Sachen aufpassen und wir fahren ne kleine Runde mit anschließender Abkühlung in der Ostsee!

Wer hat Lust? Der solle sich sofort mal melden. Als Tag würde ich einen Freitag, Sonnabend oder Sonntag vorschlagen. Die passen bestimmt den meisten.

Als, ich hoffe mal auf regen Zuspruch!!!


----------



## carrat (10. Juli 2006)

Verdammt, ich würde liebendgerne kommen, aber habe momentan keine Freundin zum Sachenaufpassen. 
Darf ich trotzdem kommen?


----------



## Elfriede (10. Juli 2006)

Dafür hab ich eine 
Sicherlich kannst du kommen. Was färhst du eigentlich? Bilders?

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf mehr Interessenten.

Los Leudings mal ein bischen Aktione!!! 

mfg Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. Juli 2006)

Yo Elli,
ist eigentlich eine super Idee! Aber ich denke da einige von uns wirklich keine Maus haben, ist es vielleicht auch ok wenn nur wir Männer losziehen. Müssen uns dann einfach eine Harpune mit ins Wasser nehmen und wenn einer an unsere Schesen will, wird losgeballert!

Hab heute mal die neuen SIDI Energy HT und die schön leichten Look Keo Carbon eingefahren! Sehr ordentlich finde ich!

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## asco1 (10. Juli 2006)

yo kinnerz - hier geht ja wieder was. 

Warnemünde-Grilll-Aktion fänd ich schon nett - leider kann ich die kommenden Tage hier nich weg - Ende dieser /Anfang nächster Woche muß das neue Crank!Mag in den Druck.

Auf blöd kann man sich auch bei uns in der Garage zum grillen, schrauben und schnacken treffen (Doppelgarage mit viel Platz) - baden geht da leider nicht.  Wir haben inzwischen 'ne dicke Sitzecke eingebaut und Grill is halt auch da. Nur Strom nicht - aber das is ja kein Problem mit Grill und viel Holz. Vllt. hat einer von Euch ja noch 'ne alte Petroleumlampe auf'm Dachboden rumstehen  Frauen und Freunde sind natürlich auch gern gesehen ... 

... nur so 'ne Idee. 

Cheers aus R'hagen.
Basti


----------



## carrat (10. Juli 2006)

Basti, da fällt mir mal wieder ein:
Ich hab ja noch nen Rahmen inner Garage rumstehn, den könnt ich jetzt fertig machen. Hab ja jede Menge Zeit. Und warm genug solltes jetzt ja auch sein. Müssn dann nur ma abschnacken, wann du inner Garage bist und wo die neue überhaupt ist...

@ Elfriede:
Ein Blick in meine Gallerie verrät mehr (Specialized Epic, Ghost Enduro 5700, kaputter Cruiser, rostiges DDR-Damenrad, Univega HT-LTD in Teilen)


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (10. Juli 2006)

...ich muß leider passen, weil wegen prüfungsstreß und so . Ende Juli bin ich wieder am start.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (11. Juli 2006)

toll Matze, du Ende Juli? Ich hab erst 14. August meine letzte Prüfung. Aber da wird es ja immernoch genug warm sein um mal in der Garage oder am Strand zu grillen.
Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Elfriede (11. Juli 2006)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> yo kinnerz - hier geht ja wieder was.
> 
> Warnemünde-Grilll-Aktion fänd ich schon nett - leider kann ich die kommenden Tage hier nich weg - Ende dieser /Anfang nächster Woche muß das neue Crank!Mag in den Druck.
> 
> ...



Das ist auch ne super Idee! Wo ist denn die Garage gelegen?
Hast du schon einen bestimmten Tag im Auge?
Und wer könnte denn nun kommen? 

mfg Björn


----------



## Colt__Seavers (11. Juli 2006)

kommt drauf an wann. Und wie lange ich dann da bleibe entscheide ich dann.


----------



## Elfriede (14. Juli 2006)

Wat is denn nu mit Garage? 

mfg Björn


----------



## asco1 (14. Juli 2006)

Hab noch soviel Stress mit der zweiten Crank!Magazine-Ausgabe. Heute abend vllt. 'ne kleine Session? Was sagt der Rest dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carrat (14. Juli 2006)

Ja, gerne!
Session=Rumcruisen, oder Garagentreffen?
Wäre bei beidem bis 21:30 dabei.


----------



## asco1 (14. Juli 2006)

hm - wohl eher Garagentreffen - aufpassen Carlo, neue Garage - ruf' mal durch.

Basti


----------



## Colt__Seavers (14. Juli 2006)

bin heut auf Uni Beach Party


----------



## asco1 (14. Juli 2006)

tjou - selber schuld!  .. pack die Mädelz von der Uni-Party ein und komm in die garage


----------



## Colt__Seavers (14. Juli 2006)

beim besten Willen,aber da ist die Grage zu klein für! (Sind zu viele)


----------



## carrat (15. Juli 2006)

lol, wozu is es denn ne Doppelgarage??? 
Naja, hatte jedenfalls auch ziemlich Spaß. Verhältnis Jungs/Gutaussehende Mädels war heute im Mau besser als jemals zuvor!
Und Alkohol gabs auch genug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. Juli 2006)

ist ja ein Ding, das gibts auch im Mau?

Bei der BWLer(ich bin keiner) Party am Strand, war auch nicht doll was los. Bin gegen 12 schon wieder abgehauen. Ein Glück habe ich keine Karte kaufen müssen! Hätte mich über die 5 Euro geärgert!

Tobi


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juli 2006)

Achtung Notfall!

Ich fahre am 13 August mit meine Freundin in Urlaub nach Österreich. Ich wollte gerne mein Rad mitnehmen. Da schon alle Stellplätze in der Bahn ausgebucht sind will ich das Rad im Farradtransportkoffer mitschmuggeln!

Hat einer von euch solch einen Koffer den er mir leihen kann? Wäre echt super, wenn mir einer damit weiterhelfen könnte.

Hoffe auf Hilfe!


mfg Björn


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (20. Juli 2006)

...ich muß passen . Andere Sache, darf ich fragen, was dein tune vorbau kosten soll?


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juli 2006)

Verkaufe den für einen Freund. Müsste ich mal fragen. Verschenken tut er den aber mit Sicherheit nicht. 

mfg Björn


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. Juli 2006)

Tut mir leid, so einen Koffer habe ich auch nicht.

@ matze
wieso denn tune? hab meinen Ritchey WCS(25,4 Klemmung, 110mm lang) gerade mit Alu und Titan-Schrauben von 115,2g auf 101,9g getrimmt.
Und da gibst du knappe 50 Euro für einen 102g Vorbau aus. Nur der F99 ist leichter, aber auch teurer!
-Ritchey WCS mit Alu-Titanschrauben 102g
-F99 mit Titanschrauben 99g bei 105er Länge (3g für 40 Euro(inkl Ti-Schrauben), happig finde ich )
-Tune geiles Teil 121g bei 110mm

Aber wenns dir um tune geht, muß man auch mal 20g verkraften können, was?

Hab Basti schon erzählt, dass ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, mein 350Z Rahmen in Rente zu geben und mit statt dessen den hier hole:






was meinst?

Gruß.
Tobi


----------



## asco1 (20. Juli 2006)

<fiesmode>
darfst aber nich mit zur Garage kommen - sonst zerhacken wir ihn und packen ihn unter die Steaks auf'm Grill - da wo Kohle hingehört
</fiesmode>


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (20. Juli 2006)

...also ich verstehe den sinn nicht  


Legst du hunderte trainingskiliometer am tag zurück, wär das ein grund. Allerdings glaube ich, dass nicht der fall ist.
Soll dein rad leichter werden, würde ich erst mal bei anderen sachen anfangen, z.b. gabel.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was der rahmen kostet, aber da er von simplon ist, kostet da das gramm bestimmt 1,-
Wenn du geldschiss hast, bitte. Nur solltest du mal überlegen, wie der rahmen auf dein gewicht reagiert, is nicht böse gemeint!

Der vorbau würde sich gut für mein neues rennrad projekt eignen. Ich will ihn nicht, weil er von tune ist.
Also Björn, frag mal büdde nach .


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. Juli 2006)

Na na na, nicht auf den Grill!

ja Matze du hast ja auch irgendwie recht. Aber ich bin einfach viel zu sehr in den federleichten Werkstoff verliebt! KLar ist das jede Menge Geld, muß auch ca 3 Monate dafür Arbeiten und sparen(wahrscheinlich werde ich mich in der zeit noch umentscheiden)! Klar soll der Rahmen auch was an Gewicht bringen, aber im Vordergrund steht bei mir die Liebe zum CFK und die Optik!
Der Simplon ist für 120kg (inkl Fahrer, Bike und Sachen ausgelegt) Ich denke da wird doch eine Sicherheit beaufschlagt sein. Die 120kg stehen ja für den XC Einstatz (Drobs, Sprünge, Landungen muß er dann ja auch verkraften) Aber mein Bike ist ja mehr ein rennrad mit Scheibenbremsen. 
Muß ja vielleicht nicht gleich ein Simplon sein, aber so einer wäre schon nicht schlecht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...from=R8&satitle=140005293516&category0=&fvi=1

sieht aber dann nicht ganz so schön aus.

Klar könnte ich erstmal eine neue Gabel kaufen aber ca 500-600 Euro für eine Reba (13--g) ist mir für eine Gabel einfach to much! Und wenn da SID auf den Rohren steht ist das natürlich auch was feines, aber nicht zu bezahlen, obwohl hab schon eine für 650 gesehen( SID WC weiß)

Ach ja, das gute alte Geld!


----------



## carrat (20. Juli 2006)

Wieso nimmste nicht einfach ne Starrgabel (z.B. auch aus Carbon, PACE oder so [hab keinen Schimmer, was die so kostet, aber sicherlich unter 600 Euro])? Wenn es eh nur ein Rennrad mit Scheibenbremsen werden soll, braucht man ja auch keine 80mm Federweg.
Oder gleich ein echtes Rennrad mit Disks? Aber da ist man ja auch schnell ne Menge Geld los....

Ach, ihr habt doch alle nen Knall mit eurem Leichtbau 

@Björn: Hab leider keinen Radkoffer, aber könntest du nicht auch große Reisetaschen nehmen? Es gibt doch so ne einfachen Plastiktaschen, dann einfach die Parts gut einwickeln und rein da... Sonst bliebe nur noch ein Leihrad :-|


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. Juli 2006)

hast schon recht, eine Pace wäre ja auch nicht schlecht. Gibts ab 240 Euro. Eine Billigvariante sogar schon ab 180 Euro! Aber ganz die Dämpfung missen? Ich weiß nicht! Bin so eine gabel noch nie gefahren.

Ein Rennrad mit Discs hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Rennradrahmen/Gabeln haben keine Disc Aufnahme. Wenn sie eine hätten, müßte man den Rahmen gleich überarbeiten, dass man an ihm disc fahren kann. Sonst würde der wohl zerbersten!
Naja erstmal sparen und dann weiter sehen wofür die Kohle flöten geht!

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (20. Juli 2006)

Ja ein Leihrad werde ich mir auch nehmen, da dort ein Bikepark ist. Da werde ich mir erst mal ein Kona Stinky oder so holen, aber ich will halt mein leichtes FRM mitnehmen und da soll nichts kaputt gehen. Wilhelm (Alutech) ist mir mit über 18 kg einfach zu schwer zum schleppen.

Werde mir wohl ne gepolsterte Tasche für 65 Euro übers Internet bestellen.
Die wiegt 2 kg und mit dem FRM komm ich dann insgesamt auf 13 kg. Das sollte noch zu bewältigen sein für mich Muskelspinne .

mfg Björn


----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. Juli 2006)

Du Matze,
du hast doch eine Raba Team oder WC, oder irre ich mich! Ich hab mal eine Frage: Die neuste SID WC 2006 in weiß mit Poplock und Carbonbrücke und Carbonschaft, wiegt sogar noch ein paar Gramm mehr als die SID Race.

Reba WC 15--g (650 Euro)
SID WC 1310g (650 Euro)
SID Race 1304g (310 Euro)

ist das poplocksystem so schwer?
Schade dass das bei der SID Race nicht dabei ist!
Vielleicht hol ich mir ja anstatt des Rahmens ne Race und lackier sie in 350Z Orange! 

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (25. Juli 2006)

...nö, ich hab ne SID Team. Die race hat ein anderes dämpfungssystem drin als team oder wc, ich glaub das selbe wie bei deiner pilot. Bei deiner sexuellen schwungmasse  würd ich dir eher ne skareb oder ne marathon empfehlen, sofern du weiter disc fahren willst. Bei http://www.move-cycles.com gibt es gerade eine marathon race im angebot für 400,- mit lockout und in weiß.

Bigup...


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. Juli 2006)

wie du weißt bin ich ja verliebt in Carbon, also wird es vielleicht auch eine Pace RC39. Und jetzt sag nicht die hat eine Gewichtsbegrenzung. Und hält mich nicht aus. Die Gewichtsbegrenzung ist ja nur für den Race XC Bereich, und den fahre ich ja nicht. Bin ja nur Ottonormalverbraucher. Und 125psi maxdruck reicht denke ich auch für mein Gewicht aus.
Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich dass ich mir eine gabel für 400 Euro kaufe, die 1691g wiegt, obwohl ich schon eine habe die nur 109g mehr wiegt. Da geb ich lieber nochmal 150 Euro mehr aus und bekomme eine die 1440g wiegt, und nicht vom Marzocchi ist. Die bauen nämlich einfach zu schwer. In der beschreibung der Gabel steht sogar " für Marathon extra mit Löchern in der Gabelkrone für noch mehr Leichtigkeit" dass ich nicht lache. Ich erinnere nur mal an die DirtJumper3 die fast eine tonne wiegt(3474g mit Schaft), und im Gegenssatz dazu eine Boxxer, welche nur 3034g. 
Von der Zuverlässigkeit kann ich aber nur gutes über M berichten, hatte mal ne ganze zeit eine alte Z4 und die lief ohne zu murren, aber das Gewicht ist einfach die Hölle!

Grußs, Tobi


----------



## maddean (26. Juli 2006)

so... meine gabel wiegt 1080g und hat dabei 0,0mm federweg - wollte ich mal so anmerken.

und hier gibts vietnambiking teil 2:


----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. Juli 2006)

@ maddean
ganz schön schwer für ne Starrgabel haha  

was haltet Ihr von diesem carbonrahmen? Bekomme ich für 950 Euro inkl carbonstütze und WCS Steuersatz das Teil!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=230680

@ basti, mußtest ja heute mit einem Goldschwarzen cruiser ganz schön treten an der Mensa vorbei, obwohls da ziemlich flach ist. haha dem RaceFace Blatt seis geschuldet! 
Wie war nebenbei das Treffen wo du mit dem Teil hingewesen bist? Hoffe das Crank macht dir nicht allzu viel Arbeit im Moment!
Aber die meisten von uns haben ja soweiso genug zu tun! Lernen nämlich. Morgen hab ich e-technik

Tobi


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (26. Juli 2006)

...wenn der vietnamese dabit ein bunnyhop schafft, dann kniehe ich symbolisch vor ihm nieder  

950,- für nen rahmen    niemals! Wenn ich mir mal überleg, was ich als student schon für kohle in meine räder gesteckt hab  
Brauchst du's wirklich Tobi? Nur weil der so geil nach carbon ausschaut? Weil es gerade hip is? Wenn solche rahmen 300,- kommen würde, ok, aber so... ich weiß nich. Bei diesem ganzen carbonleichtbauhype verliert man schnell den bezug zum geld, so seh ich das zumindest...

However, themawechsel. Ich bin seit heute Simplonbesitzer . Hab den eBaygott angehimmelt und er hatte erbarmen...


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (26. Juli 2006)

bau mal lieber deinen lowrider auf!!!

@ colt seavers

fÃ¼r 950â¬ bekommt man nen super cruiser ;-)


----------



## carrat (27. Juli 2006)

Also Matze, die Verarbeitungsquali sieht ja göttlich aus, vor allem der Hinterbau ist ein Traum.
Was wiegt er denn? Is 28" right?

@Tobi: 950 Euro zahlt man doch auch für nen Scandium-Rahmen incl. leichte Federgabel, oder? Das würde eigentlich mehr Sinn machen. Aber wenn man alles mit Sinn erklären wollen würde, könnte man auch mit einem einfachen Rad auskommen.

Wie auch immer, schöne Grüße aus dem WannSeeForum in Berlin, 
Carlo (der in dieser Woche zum StopMotion-Profi ausgebildet wird  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (27. Juli 2006)

Carlo - heute abend 20:00h treffen bei Cruise&Style in Friedrichshain (grünberger str. 42) - auf 'n paar Pilse und 'n bischen schnacken.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (27. Juli 2006)

yo matze
da hast du dir ja mal was geschossen! Wieviel mußtest du hinblättern? Hab in letzter Zeit auch nach Simplon geschaut, der ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen!
Aber Ich möchte ja sowieso eher einen aus Carbon!
Ich hab mir den Simplon garvity mal näher angeschaut, der ist gar nicht so schön. Ab der hälfte ist das ganze Carbon mit schwarz überlackiert! Das fetzt ja gar nicht!

das weiß ich jonny, aber wie soll ich sagen, ich bin einfach bescheurt glaub ich!

Scandiumrahmen? Wie schwer ist denn sowas? und wo bekommt man sowas? Ich glaube nicht, dass wenn ich mir einen Neuen Rahmen hole, dass er aus Titan oder Scandium ist, außer es steht vielleicht lighspeed drauf 
Ich steh einfach viel zu sehr auf Carbon! Und wieso macht Scandium mehr sinn?

Bei all dem Geld, was sagt ihr nun zu dem Kuota Rahmen, der ist halt ein bißchen extravagant finde ich. Hat nicht jeder mit der Nase vorne am steuerrohr und dem Kantigen Oberrohr! Kuota hat bis vor kurzem nur hochleistungs-rennradrahmen hergestellt!
P.S. hab noch zwei Bilder mehr in den anderen Fred eingefügt!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=230680

Nachtrag: hab geseghen das der No Saint Luzifer Scandium unter 1400g wiegt und 375 Euro kostet, ist ja eigentlich ganz schön das Gewicht zum Preis. Aber da habe ich keine Optikverbesserung! Ist Scandium nicht eine Art Alu?

Tobi


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (27. Juli 2006)

...also das ist ein 28" RR-Rahmen mit ner höhe von 59 cm und demenstprechenden 1622 g  , also kein leichtgewicht, was mir auch nich sooo wichtig is, da es erst mal ein einsteigerrad werden soll. Ich will einfach mal sehen, wie schnell ich so aufm RR bin, mein SX is mir näml. etwas zu langsam geworden .

_Zitat Tour:
Und stolz können die Vorarlberger auf das
Exos auch sein. Extreme Steifigkeitswerte und
moderates Rahmengewicht resultieren in
einem außergewöhnlich hohen STW-Wert -
dem Indikator dafür, was der Hersteller aus dem
Rahmenmaterial herausholt. Gute Verarbeitung
und die weitgehend hochwertige Ausstattung
mit Campas Centaur-Gruppe runden das
Angebot ab. Campagnolos aerodynamische
Zonda-Laufräder liegen deutlich über Klassenniveau._

Was (mir) viel wichtiger ist: Handgefertigt in Östereich!!! Und das zu einem preis von 61,- incl. versand.  Da konnt ich nicht wiederstehen.



> Bei all dem Geld, was sagt ihr nun zu dem Kuota Rahmen, der ist halt ein bißchen extravagant finde ich.



...jawohl, das isser. ICH würd ihn mir nicht holen, auch nicht, wenn er 199,- kosten würde.



> StopMotion-Profi



Was dat denn  ?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (28. Juli 2006)

tja was soll ich dazu noch sagen, Geschmäcker sind halt ein Glück verschieden. Günstigere carbonrahmen gibts nur von Billigfirmen wie Poison, Cycle craft(oder ähnlich)...
Ich kaufe ihn mir ja auch nicht gleich, vielleicht bekomme ich bis dahin ja noch ein gutes Angebot für einen Giant XTc oder ähnlichem.
Denke die gabel wirds demnächst bei mir sein.






Mit dem Cruiser ist das ja nicht aus der Welt. Wenn die gabel und der rahmen für das Racebike dran sind, gehts ans sparen für einen Cruiser. Vielleicht ist es ja schon nächsten Sommer soweit!

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. Juli 2006)

Ahhhhh, großes Problem! Möchte mir doch so gern einen Carbonrahmen holen, da paßt aber meine Rennradkurbel nicht mehr.(53ger Blatt und Kurbelarme schleifen an Kettenstrebe).  brauch am besten eine leichte MTB Kurbel mit 53ger Blatt. 48ger ist noch zu klein, da bin ich ja nicht schnell genug mit! 
Wie Abhilfe schaffen?
Hier Fred dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=231423
Gruß, Tobi


----------



## maddean (2. August 2006)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhhh, großes Problem! Möchte mir doch so gern einen Carbonrahmen holen, da paßt aber meine Rennradkurbel nicht mehr.(53ger Blatt und Kurbelarme schleifen an Kettenstrebe).  brauch am besten eine leichte MTB Kurbel mit 53ger Blatt. 48ger ist noch zu klein, da bin ich ja nicht schnell genug mit!
> Wie Abhilfe schaffen?
> Hier Fred dazu:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=231423
> Gruß, Tobi



kann man das so pauschal sagen dass rennradkurbeln nicht an mtb-carbonrahmen passen? selbst wenn die kurbel deiner wahl an dem rahmen deiner wahl schleift (was ich mir ganz schwer vorstellen kann) [s-bend ist völlig überbewertet] dann bisst du einfach gezwungen ein breiteres innenlager zu fahren, eventuell mit einer ungünstigen kettenlinie. fürs erste könntest du es mit distanzringen auf der rechten seite probieren. mein xtr-lager ist an der rechten seite sogar mit gewinde einstellbar. 

mal abgesehen davon:
1. finde ich 53er rennradkurbeln an mtb's ...unpassend.
2. willst du dir an einen neuen 1200 euro rahmen(MTB) mit einer 1000euro pace gabel(MTB) eine alte RRkurbel anbauen?

mit einer 48/11 kommt man in rostock schon recht flott voran, und wenn du wirklich noch schneller sein willst versuchs mal mit einem rennrad. kann ich selbst nur empfehlen. 
ich versteh schon, wir verfolgen ja alle das gleiche ziel - individualisierung, customizing, wie auch immer - aber wer baut denn in einen trecker einen formel 1 engine ein? rahmen und gabel  sind doch für den aufbau kompromissloser cc-maschinen gedacht - fährst du cc mit 53er blatt?
maddin sagt: machs lieber wie matze wenn du schneller sein willst, bau dir ein rennrad auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (2. August 2006)




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (2. August 2006)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> Geschwindigkeiten so um die 40km/h sollten ohne schnelles Gestrampel möglich sein.
> Gruß, Tobi



...hast du im anderen fred geschrieben. Aslo ich schaffs nur mit anstrengung auf 40 km/h, geschweige denn diese länger zu halten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen (ich weiß wo von ich rede), daß das bei nem 53er blatt anders ist.  
Ich versteh es nicht, warum man unsummen an kohle ausgiebt um den einen hauch carbon am rad zu haben 
[sarcasticmode]
Warscheinlich ist es wirklich der drang, sich ein wenig aus der masse heraus heben zu wollen, alla eisdielenrad, nur damit 40 km/h zu fahren bringt nix, weils denn keiner sehen kann. Und von den leuten, die den wert eines rades obj. erkennen können, von denen gibt es zu wenig und von denen wiederum denken sich 50%: Was bringt das wohl ein, wenn ichs bei E vertick? 
[/sarcasticmode]


----------



## Colt__Seavers (2. August 2006)

habt ja recht Jungs.

@ maddean
wieso keine "alte" RR Kurbel an solchen Rahmen verbauen? Es ist immerhin eine leichte Dura Ace aus dem Jahre 2003 die ca 3 Monate am Rad ist und 400km gelaufen. Die neuen DA Kurbeln finde ich viel zu klobig. 
Ich halte nichts von schlechter Kettenlinie fahren. Bin ja jetzt schon ziemlich eingeschränkt mit 3 fach Innenlager und zweifach Kurbel. Aber das mag auch an meiner zu kurzen Kette liegen. Doch die KNC 9SL liegt immernoch im Schrank, genauso wie die Tiso Schaltröllchen.

Ich denke du hast recht, ein 48-50ger Blatt wird in HRO schon reichen. Dazu kommt dann wohl eine goldene Big Foot mit goldener Sattelstütze. Aber mal sehen wo ich die Kurbel günstig bekomme. Hab sie schon für 200 Euro gesehen, aber nur in silber schwarz und rot. 
Das mit der Pace hab ich ein bißchen auf die lange Bnak geschoben. Denn wenn ich meinen Rahmen tausche, ist mein 350z Orange weg, das will ich nicht, also lackier ich wohl die Pilot in der farbe und schon ist es wieder custommade. 530 Euro für ne neue Gabel lasse ich wohl erstmal. Das Auto kann ja auch mal kaputt gehen, da braucht man ja einen Notgroschen.

Zumk Thema Rennrad kennt ihr meine Meinung. Ich hab nichts gegen die Teile, hätte vielleicht auch gern eins. Aber ich muß mein Flitzer perfekt machen und dan kommen andere Sachen dran. Rennrad weiß nicht, ist wieder so viel Geld. Wenn ich ein Bike aufbaue soll es auch immer nicht von der Stange sein! Ach Ihr wißt doch selbr wieso. 
Deshalb mach ich mir ja ein Bike was schnell ist und was nicht jeder hat.

@ matze
40km/h istv auf glatter Straße kein Problem. kann man auch eine weile fahren aber auch nur wenn man richtig bock auf Muskelkater und schwitzen hat. Aber ich sg dir wo ihr mit 46-12 Zähnen schon aufgeben müßt, kann man mit 53 echt noch viel weiter powern.

Aber jedem das seine. Hoffe ihr könnt mich verstehen
und Matze, mach mich nicht immer so runter! 

Tobi


----------



## carrat (7. August 2006)

Kleine Frage Tobi: Bist du nicht Student? Oder hab ich mich da geirrt? Dachte immer, dass Studenten halb am Hungertuch nagen, weil sie ihr (kaum vorhandenes) Geld zum Großteil verfeiern.
Und du kaufst dir solche Teile?
Nicht falsch verstehen. Will dich nicht fertig machen, bin nur neidisch 
Scandium meinte ich, weils vom Preis/Gewichtsverhältnis optimaler ist als Carbon.
Und 40km/h schaffe ich mit meinem 46/12 nicht, aber noch mehr Zähne könnte ich nicht drehen   Also würde es dann nicht mehr schneller werden. Bin eben eher der Hangabtriebs- und Windkraftausnutzer.

Irgendwie funzt die Forumsbenachrichtigung nicht bei mir. Hab z.B. seit meinem letzten Post keine Benachrichtigungen bekommen, obwohl unzählige neue Posts hier sind und ich das Forum ganrich mehr besucht hab. 
Hmm...

Matze: StopMotion ist die alte Schule der Animation (siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop_Motion ). Aber das mit dem Profi war eher Ironie  Trotzdem werd ich versuchen, den entstandenen Film in einem der Rostocker Filmfeste zu platzieren.

Dieses Wochenende wird ja heftig. So viele geile Parties  

Ciao,
Carlo

PS: Ich hab nen neuen Cruiser gekauft  Auch wenn er gegen die guten Sitten verstößt (Bonanza-Parts am Cruiser), find ich ihn geil. und für 50 Euro + Versand... Was will man mehr?


----------



## asco1 (7. August 2006)

oh Gott Carlo - was is DAS denn? ^^     - jung - komma inna garage rum - an dem Teil muß was gemacht werden!   

so - morgen wird erstma Rennrad gefahren - jawollja! Mein Gott bin ich gespannt, wie sich der 20kilo-50er-Jahre-Bomber auf der Straße macht.  Wird das ein Spass! - Wer Bock hat - 18:00 am B&O-Market in Schutow. Entspannte 20km-Tour über die Dörfer incl. Maiskolbenklauen-und-danach-auf-den-Grill-schmeissen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (8. August 2006)

Hey carlo, jupp bin Student, der einfach zu viel mist im Kopp hat.
ich bekomm den Rahmen jetzt schon direkt von Kuota für 850 Euro. Warum?
Weil die momentan eine testphase haben, da verkaufen die ein paar rahmen aus der Produktion günstiger. Sind aber genau die gleichen die es bei Händler auch gibt. Ich glaube wenn der Kuota Mann nochmal 50 Euro abläßt, bin ich stolter Besitzer eines Kup HT rahmens, aber nur vielleicht

@ basti
was für eine 50 jahre alte Kiste hast du denn jetzt schon wieder?
Würd so gern kommen, doch hab mich mit meiner Freundin verabredet!
Wer ist denn alles dabei?
Kannst du mir mal deine Handy Nummer per PN schreiben, dann kann ich mich mal so melden, falls mal zu knapp wird.

Von dir auch Matze!

Guckt mal hier, was ist das denn-sowas schon mal gesehen? 








http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=109082&page=42
Tobi


----------



## asco1 (9. August 2006)

so,da sind wir wieder.
Waren entspannte 25km  rund um Rostock unterwegs und es war SOOOO GEIL! Der alte Bock (Bj. um die 50er) macht echt Spass. 






























und hier die kaputten, Junx - Christian, Matze und Daniel (v.l.n.r.)







Cheers!
Basti


----------



## carrat (9. August 2006)

Oh Man, werd ja leicht neidisch.
Abe rhatte auch jede Menge Spaß bei meinem Antisport (=Party).
Knicklichter können extrem lustig sein. Besonders, wenn sich ihr Inhalt leuchtend über den gesamten Strand verteilt... und genug Alk im Spiel ist. 
Jetzt muss ich erstmal ausnüchtern.


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2006)

moin leude,

komm auch aus hro. fährt jemand von euch freeride oda so? würde gerne mal mit euch ne tour machen oda so oda einfach ma nur bissl inne stadt heizen  wir sind gerad dabei ne fr/dh strecke zu bauen.

Mfg 
Dicker & The DirtCrew & The DC Productions


----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. August 2006)

@ dicker
herzliche Willkommen in unserem Rostock Thread. Mal sehen ob jemand bei uns Freeride fährt, wüßte ich jedenfalls keinen, höchstens Elfriede. Durch die Stadt heizen sind bestimmt mehrere dabei!

@basti
wäre echt so gerne babei gewesen. Matze und Daniel waren ja auch mit. Aber wer ist der ganz links auf dem Foto:




Das 50ger Jahre Teil ist echt geil!

@ carlo
du weißt aber dass das Zeug aus den Knicklichtern hochgiftig ist?!   

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (9. August 2006)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> @basti
> wäre echt so gerne babei gewesen. Matze und Daniel waren ja auch mit. Aber wer ist der ganz links auf dem Foto:



das ist Christian (15) - begeisterter Fahrradfreak, Schrauber und Fahrer.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. August 2006)

aha, weiß ich wieder mehr! Kommt er auch aus HRO? wieso ist er nicht hier im Forum?
So, am 14. Ist meine letzte Prüfung und danach kurz in der Urlaub, dann hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit zum Schrauben! Und dann komm ich auch mal zur Garage.

Tobi


----------



## asco1 (9. August 2006)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> aha, weiß ich wieder mehr! Kommt er auch aus HRO? wieso ist er nicht hier im Forum?
> So, am 14. Ist meine letzte Prüfung und danach kurz in der Urlaub, dann hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit zum Schrauben! Und dann komm ich auch mal zur Garage.
> 
> Tobi



Jou, der Kleene is auch aus HRO und warum er nich im Forum is, weiß ich net.  Vllt. hat er kein' Bock auf Geschwafel.     

na denn ma viel Glück bei der Prüfung!

Cheers!
basti


----------



## carrat (9. August 2006)

Hey, Knicklichter sind schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr giftig, höchstens noch reizend und allergieerregend 

Zum Freeriden:
Wo wollt ihr die Strecke bauen? Ich hab zwar nur ein Enduro (Ghost Enduro 5700), aber n bissl freeriden kann man damit ja auch.


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2006)

Hey Ho  
wir baun gerad ne Strecke in doberan. is aba schon fast wieder DH weil da auch fette drops und northshores und so n zeugs reinkommen. ansonsten fahrn wir immer in der kühlung ganz gechillt freeride   und danach fahrn wir bissl in kühlungsborn rum.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (10. August 2006)

also mitm freeriden is bei uns eigentlich nich so doll ;-)


----------



## asco1 (10. August 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> also mitm freeriden is bei uns eigentlich nich so doll ;-)



stimmt - eher in der Garage sitzen, Bier trinken, Schei55e labern, Bier trinken, Grillanzünder ins Feuer schütten und Bier trinken.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (10. August 2006)




----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. August 2006)

Ich lach mich schlapp!
Bin wie gesagt ab dem 14.08 auch endlich mal in der garage. Also einfach melden wenn ihr da seid!

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (10. August 2006)

mkay Tobi - für Dich stellen wir dann extra 'nen frischen Kasten hin


----------



## Colt__Seavers (11. August 2006)

höchstens das Kinderbier Lübzer Lemon oder Becks Green Lemon


----------



## maddean (11. August 2006)

gibt es jetzt für garagenersties eine kiste bier...? bis wann gilt das angebot?  
muss ich mit sowas 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Zellerfeld-Chopperbike
kommen oder darfs auch ein anderes rad sein? 

vietnambiking teil 3 - das bescheidene gebäude im hintergrund ist übrigens mein arbeitsplatz - das ncc hanoi






du tobi ich hab schlechte nachrichten für dich. dein fahrrad ist gar nicht 350z orange, sondern konaorange. ein nissan farbenmann hat nämlich mein kona gesehen und genau die farbe für den nissan 350z vorgeschlagen   





ein kumpel (kunststofftechniker und carbonfanatiker bei carbotech) interessiert sich übrigens sehr wie du dir das vorgestellt hast mit dem gewinde der selbstbau-carbon-pedalachsen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (11. August 2006)

NEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIINNNNNNNN. es hat noch jemand die Farbe.
Kenne jetzt schon 4 Fahrräder die eine Ähnliche Farbe haben wie meins. der Farbcode des 350Z Orange von Nissan ist "A17". Es gibt 1000de Orange Metallictöne. Genau gleich ist nur meins 
Schönes Heitzbike hast du da auf jeden fall mit einem "Water SLR"!
Ach denkt dein Bekannter auch ich sei völlig bekloppt? dann muß er das auch mal meinem Prof sagen, der meinte nämlich carbonachsen müßten möglich sein.
Mit dem Gewinden hab ich mir folgender Maßen vorgestellt:




das ist so ein Injekt Gewinde Stift den man mit einlaminieren müßte. Gefertigt aus Titan natürlich.
Na dann sag mal was dein Bekannter von Carbotech dazu sagt.

Gruß, Tobi



Wie meinst du das, dein Arbeitsplatz ist das ncc Hanoi, was machst denn da?


----------



## maddean (11. August 2006)

ja ein water slr auf einer 153g extralite stütze.  
also ich hab wirklich keine ahnung von der carbontechnik, aber soweit ich mich erinnere ging es ihm darum wie du die fasern da reinlegen willst. ich werd ihn heut abend mal fragen. ja ncc hanoi, hatte ein auslandssemester. das ist eigentlich schon vorbei aber habe einen arbeitsvertrag bekommen und bin nun noch ein bisschen länger hier. aber bald komme ich wieder - lasse mir doch nicht die kiste bier entgehen


----------



## Colt__Seavers (11. August 2006)

Kiste Bier!

Coole Sache dass mit hanoi. Hoffe du erzählst mal ein bißchen davon wenn wir alle inne garage sind.

Die Pedalachse sollte eigentlich gewickelt werden aber die fertigungstollernazen liegen da viel zu hoch, weil ja noch Lager rauf müssen, außer die werden auch noch einlaminiert.

Wiebitte? Eine Extralite Stütze? hast du Geldschiss? (Nagut das brauch ich ja nicht fragen) Wie lang ist die denn und welchen Durchmesser, sieht mir wie 27,2mm aus.

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (11. August 2006)

ach ja - bevor ich's vergesse - die Worte Carbon und Titan (sowie jegliche Synonyme) sind in der Garage verboten - jawohl!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (11. August 2006)

...da bin ich auch dafür, ergo 2:0


----------



## carrat (11. August 2006)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja - bevor ich's vergesse - die Worte Carbon und Titan (sowie jegliche Synonyme) sind in der Garage verboten - jawohl!



Aber vor der Garage is ok? Dann können die Fachsimpler auch gleich für die Garageninsassen grillen 
Also ich glaub, ich hab auch schon Carbon in der Garage gesagt, ohne gelyncht zu werden 

Und jetzt gehts erstmal ab zur Hansesail (wo es leider keinen Gratis-Bierkasten für alle Erstbesucher gibt).


----------



## maddean (11. August 2006)

einverstanden - 3:0 - hab auch weder carb** noch tit**am rad verbaut. auch kein magnesi** oder scandi**.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (12. August 2006)

wenn das hier so weiter geht kann man den thread bald ins leichtbauforum verschieben!


----------



## asco1 (12. August 2006)




----------



## carrat (12. August 2006)

Meine Cruiser wiegen beide über 20kg.
Das sollte reichen, um uns vor dem Leichtbau-Forum zu bewahren 

PS: Was ist die "Baltische Flotte Rostock"?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (12. August 2006)

Alles klar, dann Garage wohl ohne mich!
Oder ich kleb mir vorher den Mund zu


----------



## carrat (12. August 2006)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> ...da bin ich auch dafür, ergo 2:0



Hey Matze, wenn ich an das Cruiser-Projekt denke, das du mir mal als 3d-Modell geschickt hast, kann ich diesen Vote nicht verstehen (Gabel?).

Und überhaupt bin ich immer noch für Redefreiheit in diesem schönen Land  

1:3


----------



## Colt__Seavers (12. August 2006)

das stimmt Matze was ist denn da mit deiner carbongabel?
Also sind wir mit Matze, Carrat, und mir bei 3:2

Aber ich halte mich trotzdem zurück mit Carbon und Titan, wenn ich mal vorbeischaue.

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carrat (12. August 2006)

Jepp, ziehen wir unsere Stimmen lieber zurück, bevor wir ein Garagenverbot kassieren


----------



## asco1 (13. August 2006)

ganz GENAU!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. August 2006)

Du Matze, was fährst du eigentlich für einen LRS?
Gruß, Tobi


----------



## asco1 (13. August 2006)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:
			
		

> Du Matze, was fährst du eigentlich für einen LRS?
> Gruß, Tobi



den von deiner Mudder .... mann mann mann


----------



## carrat (14. August 2006)

Und deine Mutter hat American Classic Naben und Mavic 717 Disc Felgen.


----------



## asco1 (14. August 2006)

So Kinningz, um mal die Planung für den "Berlin Cruise" am 20.08. 'n bischen klarzukriegen:

hin:
Abfahrt Hbf. HRO 8:33h
Ankunft Hbf. B 11:15h

zurück:
Abfahrt Hbf. B 20:41h
Ankunft Hbf. HRO 23:24h
oder das Ganze zwei Stunden früher; wie Ihr wollt.

ich versuche die Tage noch die T-Shirts klarzukriegen. Wer kümmert sich um den Kasten?

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (14. August 2006)

carrat schrieb:
			
		

> Und deine Mutter hat American Classic Naben und Mavic 717 Disc Felgen.



...meine Mutti hat die nich, ich aber und als speichen sind cx-rays drin


----------



## carrat (14. August 2006)

Was, Cruise in Berlin? Und ich hab Zeit? Das geht doch gar nicht...
Darf ich mitkommen? Bitte bitte! Ich tausch auch meinen Banana gegen nen normalen Breitarsch-Solosessel!


----------



## asco1 (15. August 2006)

you're very welcome! 

Voraussage für Berlin am Sonntag:
Höchsttemperatur 25 °C
Tiefsttemperatur 16 °C
Sonnenscheindauer 9 h 00
Luftfeuchtigkeit 50 %
Regenrisiko 25 %

... .hört sich doch gut an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. August 2006)

dein wort in gottes ohr!
Ich hab heute meine letze Prüfung dieses Semester geschrieben und der Sommer ist weg!
Prima!


----------



## asco1 (16. August 2006)

wenn ich gerade aus meinem Fenster schaue, sieht's doch ganz gut aus?! 

Okay- schauen wir mal, wer alles mitkommt nach Berlin:

Daniel, Matze, Jonny, Christian (GGG), Carlo, Jessy, Basti ...

uns fehlen noch drei Leute, um das zweite WE-Ticket vollzumachen.

Ich bastel' die tage noch die T-shirts.

So long.
Basti

P.S. ach ja - wer mitwill und keinen cruiser hat - ich hätte noch drei Räder zum verleihen.


----------



## carrat (16. August 2006)

OK, ich werde jetzt sicher gesteinigt....

Ich kann nicht mitkommen, weil ein Freund und eine Freundin von mir zusammen Geburtstag feiern (sie:18, er:20).
Absagen ist unmöglich.
Sorry, ich wäre echt gerne mitgekommen. Vor allem bei dem Wetter.
Aber IRGENDWANN werde ich auch mal Zeit haben.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (16. August 2006)

ok, wir brauchen noch 4 leute fürs zweite we-ticket :-/


----------



## asco1 (16. August 2006)

aaargh - verf**ktes hin und her .... ich hasse es!

Okay - wo kriegen wir die Leute für's zweite Ticket her - oder müssen wir nu jemandem absagen, damit wir nur zu fünft fahren können? Das würde natürlich mehr Bier für alle bedeuten


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (17. August 2006)

carrat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber IRGENDWANN werde ich auch mal Zeit haben.



...blabla, blabla, blabla... Immer das selbe   

Jonny, Basti, Christian, Daniel, Ich => 5 leudz (jessica kommt doch eh nich mit ) so einfach is das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (17. August 2006)

hm - wieder mal nur der harte Kern? - na gut - dann haben wir aber 'ne Menge Spass mit dem Kasten Bier  :-D


----------



## asco1 (17. August 2006)

Damn!


----------



## asco1 (17. August 2006)

Triple post. :-/


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. August 2006)

sonntag schauerwetter mit wenig sonne hat das tv grad gesagt :-(


----------



## asco1 (18. August 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> sonntag schauerwetter mit wenig sonne hat das tv grad gesagt :-(



jeder Schauer ein Bier - das wird schon ..... I DON'T GIVE A FUUUUUUUUUUUCK!


----------



## maddean (24. August 2006)

was los jungs? erst fast 15 posts hier reinjodeln über den cruise und dann keine berichte und bilder HIER!!!


----------



## asco1 (24. August 2006)

hat ja keiner gefragt.  ...... 

Tjou - war perfekt - Wetter hammergeil - viel zu viel Bier am Start - coole leute, nette Strecke. Immer gern wieder - nur nächstes Mal sollte es am Samstag sein - is doof, wenn man den ganzen Tag säuft und am nächsten Tag nicht aussschlafen kann.

Bilder? Muß ich ma schaun.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (24. August 2006)

das ist echt Mist mit nicht auschlafen, kenn ich nur zu gut. Auf die Bilder bin ich gespannt.

TV Rostock hat doch damals bei unserem East Coast Cruise gefilmt. Ich weiß dass es auch schon im Fernsehn lief, hat das jemand mitgeschnitten, oder gibts da ne Möglichkeit eine Kopie zu bekommen? Ist doch sowieso alles digitalisiert. Müßte man denen doch nur n Rohling geben.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (24. August 2006)

ich denk da kam kein bericht im tv?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (24. August 2006)

doch, hab von jemanden gehört, "ey Tobi ich hab dich im fernehn gesehn, bei diesem Cruise..."
selbst gesehen hab ichs auch nicht. 
Bast, kannst du da was klar machen, oder soll ich mich kümmern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (24. August 2006)

doch, ich hab auch schon gehört, dass da was lief - leider antworten die Leute nich auf Emails.  ... ich hatte schon mal 'ne mail hingeschickt ..... na, mal schaun, vllt. wird das ja noch was. Wäre geil.


----------



## carrat (25. August 2006)

Also ich habs kurz gesehn (das war doch ein Mädel, die berichtet hat, oder?).
Ich kenn einige beim Offenen Kanal, vll. können die das ja besorgen. Ich frag mal nach.


----------



## maddean (25. August 2006)

hört sich ja gut an. leider war ich "verhindert" nächstesmal wenn zeit ist und es wieder "leihräder gibt" komm ich gerne mit. ich seh mich da auch in einer verantwortungsvollen rolle damit es weniger bier für alle gibt.  

hinweis am rande:
tv rostock ist ungleich offener kanal. tv rostock kommt auf welle-i, offener kanal ist rok tv


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. August 2006)

verdammt

aber is doch alles eine suppe


----------



## carrat (26. August 2006)

Ja Maddean, das war mir schon klar. Aber TV-Rostock benutzt soweit ich weiß auch die Broadcast-Cams der Medienwerkstatt (Teil von ROK-TV), und da werde ich den Hebel ansetzen


----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. August 2006)

mach sie fertig


----------



## asco1 (27. August 2006)

morgen - RTF an der Radrennbahn in Biestow - AB DAFÜR! Das BaltischeFlotte-Soundsystem ist da .... man sieht sich!


----------



## asco1 (27. August 2006)

......... vergesst es - bei DEM Wetter?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (2. September 2006)

laaaangweilig! schlaft ihr alle?

aktuellster stand der rostocker cruiserszene: meine frau fährt jetzt nen mai tai twist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (3. September 2006)

Ja DAS doch mal GEIL - Congrats! Grüße aus Berlin - bin morgen abend wieder in der Homebase.

Basti


----------



## carrat (3. September 2006)

Wow, Felt scheint in HRO zur 'most ridden brand' zu avancieren 
Auch verständlich bei Bikes wie dem Red Baron Chopper!
Schönes Bike (genau wie der Mai Tai Twist).


----------



## asco1 (16. September 2006)

's geht'n Kinnerz? mann mann mann - 13 Tage Ruhe hier - unglaublich! Heut Abend -> Garage! Be there or be Eiswürfel.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (18. September 2006)

meld dich mal basti, wann wieder garage ist. hab momentan wieder etwas mehr zeit


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. September 2006)

einfach mal vorbeikommen. irgendwas is da immer los ;-)


----------



## carrat (23. September 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:


> irgendwas is da immer los ;-)



Im Gegensatz zu hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (26. September 2006)

wah? schon wieder zweite Seite? Mann mann mann! 

So - ich kündige hiermit ma 'ne zünftige Grill-Session am Freitag an der Garage an.

Alles mitbringen - Grill, Kohle und Mucke sind da. Wer noch kerzen, Petroleum-Lampen und Teelichte rumliegen hat - mitbringen!

C'ya!
basti


----------



## Colt__Seavers (1. Oktober 2006)

hab Jonny getroffen als er zurückfuhr! Schön mitten auf der Hamburger Straße!
Bin einfach im Moment zu wenig hier auf der seite, dass ich mitkriege wenn was geht


----------



## asco1 (1. Oktober 2006)

Tja Kinners - echt ma was verpasst! 

Waren zwar nur Jonny und Daniel da - aber dafür hatten wir die 3 Packungen Riesengarnelen ganz für uns. 

In Ermangelung von Schaschlik-Spißen haben wir einfach auf Edelstahlspeichen zurückgegriffen. 

gucksu:











*lecker!*

und noch zwei shots von der Garage


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (1. Oktober 2006)

*hmmm* da hab ich doch glatt wieder hunger! das schreit definitiv nach ner wiederholung, aber das haben wir ja schon geklärt


----------



## carrat (2. Oktober 2006)

Hey, lecker.
Der Hornet mit der goldschwarzen Gabel sieht ja auch mal krass aus, schön fies! Auf das überstehende Steuerrohr muss jetzt nur noch ein 30cm langer Stachel ala Daniels Cruiser


----------



## asco1 (2. Oktober 2006)

Gabelschaft ist schon gekürzt!  Daniel bringt mir morgen noch 'nen Spacer von 1" auf 1-1/8" mit und dann drehen wir morgen nachmittag 'ne Runde - wer is dabei?


----------



## asco1 (3. Oktober 2006)

so, meinereiner hat auch mal wieder geschraubt:

erstmal die Hornet:
meinen GoldDust-Bomber kennen sicher die meisten - fuhr sich auch toll das Teil - war aber irgendwie .. öhm .... zu kurz. 
Also - alle Teile an den Hornet drangeschmissen und den Guten vorher noch mattschwarz lackiert:























jetzt mit Trommelbremse vorn:





Fährt sich toll - ich bin begeistert!

..... und dann hab ich dem EazyOrange für Leipzig noch ein paar Schutzbleche gegönnt - vllt. regnets ja - man kann ja nie wissen. 














So, nu Ihr wieder!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (4. Oktober 2006)

einfach nur geil Basti! Die Gabel der Hornet ist ja mal Fett! Ich glaub ich muß mal lieber auf nen Cruiser sparen!
Wetter ist ja im Moment echt mies!
Aber wenn Donnerstag oder Freitag Abend mal wieder was in der Garage geht, bin ich dabei!


----------



## asco1 (4. Oktober 2006)

Donnertag KÖNNTE was gehen - Freitag abend sind wir auf'm Weg nach Leipzig -> VELOSHOW (siehe auch: http://www.schrogg.com)


----------



## Colt__Seavers (5. Oktober 2006)

ja toll, könnte?
immernoch nix genaues? Jetzt kommt meine Frau zu mir, also dann wohl nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (5. Oktober 2006)

tjou - hier is ja nix los - da kann man ja nich planen. ich bin jetz kurz unterwegs - am WE sind wir alle in leipzig - Veloshow

Nächste Woche bin ich in berlin bei meiner Zaubermaus. Musste ma mit Jonny oder Daniel schnacken, ob nächste Woche was in der Garage geht.

Cheers.
Basti


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (5. Oktober 2006)

wir sind "alle" in leipzig is gut ;-) lass ma daumen drücken, dass es sich am freitag abregnet und samstag geiles wedder is *daumendrück*

bei akutem interesse geht nächste woche sicherlich noch wat in der garage.


----------



## asco1 (15. Oktober 2006)

*hiiiieeef* menno - wieder von der zweiten Seite vorgekramt - Kinnerz, was geht'n in Rostock? Wer schraubt noch?

Cheers!
basti


----------



## carrat (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich hasse Montana Cans! Sobald man auf die erste getrocknete, angeschliffene Lackschicht eine zweite sprüht, schäumt der Lack! Zum Kotzen!
Naja, jetzt is der rote Teil meines Rahmens eben im Schaumkorallenlook... Auch mal was.
Trotzdem ist Aerosolart viel geiler als Montana. Der Sprühkopf der Montana war auch von anfang an schrott (total getropft und geklumpt).
Bin ziemlich zuversichtlich, das ich Ende dieser Woche das Rad fertig lackiert und vll. auch schon zusammengebaut habe. Also hat das Lackieren grade mal ein Jahr gedauert 
Bin übrigens auch dabei, mir ne ordentliche Nightridelampe zusammenzuwerkeln (Vorbilder gibts im Elektroteil dieses Forums ja genug).
Stadtlampe is ne 1W Luxeon mit 10° Optik, Wald- und Feldweg ist ne 12V-Tageslicht-Energiesparlampe (entweder 7,11 oder 22W, muss ich noch austesten, Licht wirkt aber schon bei 7W schön weiß und hell) mit ca. 50° Reflektor und als Fernlicht ne Osram IRC mit 24° (hätte ich ne 10° Version hier, würde ich die einbauen, aber noch eine zu kaufen währe mir zu teuer).
1W Luxeon hat nen eigenen Akku mit Rücklicht sowie Steuerung Hell, Mittel, Energiespar und Blinken. Gibts momentan für 12,90 Euro bei Penny. Sieht zwar sicherlich blöd aus, wenn man mit ner Kopflampe rumfährt (vor allem inner Stadt und ohne Helm), aber bei 10° Leuchtwinkel wäre ne Lenkermontage nicht sehr sinnvoll.
Die beiden anderen Lampen teilen sich nen 6,5 Ah LiIon-Akku mit 14,4V.

So viel erstmal von mir.


----------



## carrat (28. Oktober 2006)

Hat irgendwer mal Lust auf nen Nightride/Cruise oder is es euch schon zu kalt?


----------



## asco1 (30. Oktober 2006)

hört sich gut an - neue Lampe hab ich neulich erst bekommen - was sagt denn der Rest dazu?


----------



## asco1 (31. Oktober 2006)

wenn's Wetter mitspielt - kommendes Wochenende cruisen und grillen?


----------



## carrat (31. Oktober 2006)

Also wenn Wochenende ab Samstasg Abend heißt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## asco1 (1. November 2006)

wohl eher Sonntag - wie gesagt: wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (1. November 2006)

sieht ja leider nich danach aus :-/ scheiss herbst!


----------



## carrat (2. November 2006)

Zum Kotzen. Bin froh, wenns endlich Winter ist. Da schneits wenigstens, statt zu regnen. Und ist konstant kalt.

Aber denkt dran: Wer bei Schnee ohne Winterreifen erwischt wird, muss 20 Euro Bußgeld zahlen  (das wird irgendwann sicherlich noch von Kfz auf Räder übertragen...)


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (7. November 2006)

*push*

meiner einer hat heute den ersten fixed fahrer in rostock gesehen. war schon verdächtig das setup ohne kettenschaltung am rr und nur eine bremse. leider wurde das rad angeschlossen 

btw: ich bin verliebt







;-)

12t schraubritzel, alu 7075, rot eloxiert, nur 12 gramm! passt perfekt an mein trialbike. das beste: ich habs grad ausm briefkasten geholt :-D


----------



## carrat (7. November 2006)

@Jonny: Fast zu schön, um es zu benutzen!

@all:
Unglaublich aber wahr:
Ich bin endlich mit meinem Radlackieren fertig. Nur noch die Schaltung muss n bissl feineingestellt werden, aber sonst rockts ganz gut.
Meiner Meinung nach ganz gut geworden und nicht mehr so langweilig wie das Originaldesign (natürlich Geschmackssache, abe rindividueller ist es auf jeden Fall!).
Ich möchte mich hiermit nochmal bei allen Garagenjungx (besonders Basti) für die  Hilfe (und das Grillfleisch und Bier ) bedanken.










Vorher:







Ciao,
Carlo


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (7. November 2006)

sieht schick aus


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (7. November 2006)

jo, macht auf jeden fall was her, kein vergleich zu vorher. sieht auch nach vernünftiger arbeit aus würd ich ma sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carrat (7. November 2006)

Danke.
Naja, der rote Lack hat wie gesagt komische Bläschen gebildet, aber der Klarlack hat das ganz gut kaschiert. Werd ihn vll noch mal überpolieren, wenn ich dazu Lust hab. Aber eigentlich glänzt er so auch schon ganz schön.
Was lange währt, wird endlich gut (bzw. "Hoffnung, die sich verzögert, ängstet das Herz; wenn aber kommt, was man begehrt, das ist ein Baum des Lebens" wie Luthe res sagen würde  )


----------



## asco1 (7. November 2006)

yessa! Geil geworden Carlo! Hut ab - ab in den Gabel-Lackier-Thread damit!


----------



## carrat (7. November 2006)

Meinste das macht sinn? Ich hab ja im Prinzip das Design des Rades an die Gabel angepasst, aber die Gabel an sich ja nicht umlackiert.


----------



## asco1 (7. November 2006)

is doch wurscht .- da is eh alles voller rahmen


----------



## Slim_Shady (14. November 2006)

Hi will mich auch mal melden, wer ma bock hat auf cruisen oder sonstieges kanns ja hier posten oder mich anschreiben  Hab aber nur nen MTB oder wie die kleinen es nennen ein "Dirt"  Wär mal ganz cool mit jemanden aus einen anderen Bereich bekanntschaft zu machen.


----------



## asco1 (14. November 2006)

Yo - kömma ja ma starten - wenn am WE das Wetter mitspielt - ma 'ne kleine Runde Richtung W'münde oder Innenstadt oder so ... ich wär gern dabei - die letzten Wochen in HRO ausnutzen .....

Matze, Jonny, Martin, Tobi, Carlo - wer is am stizzle?


----------



## Slim_Shady (14. November 2006)

Joa am WE geht klar, aber dann erst Abends


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. November 2006)

dirt? niemals! 

wenns wedder stimmt: kein ding. dann werden we auch ma die stralsunder herbeordern.


----------



## maniac_0907 (15. November 2006)

Wie siehts Freitag Vormittag mit ner Tour aus. Hätte Zeit. bin ab Donnerstag wieder in good old Rostock und Lust mein Rad zu bewegen.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. November 2006)

freitag vormittag? da musst du mal die studenten unter uns fragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (15. November 2006)




----------



## maniac_0907 (16. November 2006)

Ja mensch du. An die hat sich der Aufruf auch gerichtet. Na dann muss ich wohl alleine los.


----------



## carrat (16. November 2006)

Also am WE könnt ich ab Samstag abend... Dann wär ich dabei.


----------



## Slim_Shady (16. November 2006)

Tja mhh also Freitag vormittag is schlecht da hab ich Schule  Aber am WE wär dann ganz cool, weis nur noch nicht ob ich Zeit hab....


----------



## asco1 (16. November 2006)

okay - wenn wetter gut, dann Samstag-Abend und danach grillen?! Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Slim_Shady (16. November 2006)

Lol grillen is es da nich ein bsichen zu kalt zu?


----------



## asco1 (16. November 2006)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Lol grillen is es da nich ein bsichen zu kalt zu?



was bissen Du für 'ne Pussy?     

Grillen kann man fast immer. Also ....!


----------



## carrat (17. November 2006)

Klingt gut!
Es ist nie zu kalt zum Grillen (höchstens wenn der Grillanzünder in der Flasche festfriert, aber so kalt wirds hier ja nie ).
Also dann bis zum morgigen Abend!


----------



## Slim_Shady (18. November 2006)

TJa und wo wolln wir uns treffen? Kann mir einer per PM schreiben? Kann aber jetz noch net sagen ob ich morgen lust hab... Aber trotzdem schon mal danke fürs Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (18. November 2006)

Also Daniel und ich schnicken jetz erstma zur garage - die alte Garage Carlo.


----------



## carrat (24. November 2006)

So, ich hab mir heut das Grillfleisch, das ich eigendlich fürs WE gekauft hab, in die Pfanne gehaun. 
Wieso muss es eigentlich immer regnen? Am Samstag sahs ja bis zum frühen Nachmittag noch so geil aus und dann kam die schwarze Wand. 
Außerdem is meine Kamera kaputt gegangen, aber wenigstens noch 2 Tage vor Gewährleistungsende *puh*
Gute Nacht


----------



## Slim_Shady (24. November 2006)

Mit den 2 Tagen haste aber Glück gehabt 
Fahrt ihr auch mal in der Woche? Seh euch nie irgendwie rummfahren oder sonste was...


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (25. November 2006)

also in der regel nur am we, dieses jahr leider auch nur relativ selten. aber zur zeit is ja eh nur scheiss wetter. da hab ich echt keinen bock zu fahren.


----------



## asco1 (29. November 2006)

So, mal 'ne kleine Ansage an die Rostocker Cruiser Clique - was haltet Ihr davon, am Samstag ggn. Mittag 'ne entspannte Session in der Doppelgarage zu rocken?!  'n bischen Grundordnung schaffen, Teile sortieren (ich muß das Zeug ja auch noch verschickbar machen). Vllt. fällt ja für den einen oder anderen noch was ab?! Dazu Grill anschmeissen und 'n bischen Müll-Labern?!

Who's with me?!

Basti


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (29. November 2006)

ich ich ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (29. November 2006)

ich ich ich auch. mit trockenem wetter zum fahren wirds wohl am we wieder nix!

bin ich richtig mit der annahme, dass das ganze ketchup-zeugs usw noch immer da rumsteht? uhaa....!!!!


----------



## asco1 (29. November 2006)

dann sind wir ja schonmal zu dritt.  .... Daniel is sicher auch dabei. Das Wochenende darauf wollen Christian und Jessy auch ma wieder rumkommen.

Jonny - wg. Ketchup und so: in der garage isses inzwischen auch nich viel wärmer, als in deinem Kühlschrank - also alles Bestens. 

Cheers!

Edith meint gerade, daß der kleine Christian auch am Start is.


----------



## maddean (10. Januar 2007)




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (13. Januar 2007)

...auch wenns schon fast 2 wochen her is, ein frohes neues in die runde.

Gestern am mäggi gesehen:


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (14. Januar 2007)

das teil steht schon länger da ;-)


----------



## Colt__Seavers (16. Januar 2007)

Hi Jungs, na kennt ihr mich noch. Hoffe euch allen geht es gut und ihr seit gut ins neue Jahr gekommen!
Hab im Moment so viel um die Ohren, ich komm zu nix mehr. Mein 350z Bike steht schon seit mehreren Monaten ungenutzt auf dem Fahrradständer in meinem Zimmer, neu daran ist nur eine goldene KNC Kette, hab mein Dura Ace Schaltwerk getuned(auf 178g, das interessiert wohl eher Matze). Das andere was ich endlich geschafft habe, ist meinem Retro Bike ein selbstgebautes Licht zu gönnen. Sprich ins Retrolicht(hinten und vorne) einfach eine hochleistungs LED eingepflanzt und mit einer kleinen Litjium Ion Zelle betrieben.
Naja jetzt stehen erstmal wieder Prüfungen an. 

Peace Jungs


----------



## maddean (13. März 2007)

Mensch Jungens... watt fürn Wetter...


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (14. März 2007)

hey, da war ich gestern auch. und aus der entfernung konnte ich sogar das rad da auf dem bild erspähen. leider wars gestern nen bissl kälter als montag. da wars richtig geil!


----------



## maddean (14. März 2007)

Jagut, ist auch kaum zu übersehen wenns in der Sonne steht.






Stimmt, am Montag wars noch einen Tick besser, aber es war auch so gut in der Sonne gut aushalten...
Wird auch endlich Zeit!


----------



## pFENG (18. März 2007)

grr heut und gestern wieder *******... so wie ganz ostern und nächsten wochen auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. März 2007)

lass ma stecken. hab ich keinen bock drauf!


----------



## manR (19. März 2007)

hallo leute!
wer hätte denn mal lust ne tour von 30 kilometern von hro nach warnemünde und dann über hohe düne durch ein kleines waldstück aber hauptsäclich asphalt zu unternehmen? auch wenn das wetter gerade nicht so aussieht, der sommer kommt bestimm!!! *daumen*


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. März 2007)

Hi 

bin "noch" relativ frisch im MTB Forum und bin auf der Suche nach lässige Leute mit denen man Touren fahren kann. Zur Zeit hab ich zwar kein fahrbereites denn meien Stadtschlampe liegt zerlegt immer Keller. Will mir aber jetzt Anfang April mein neues bike bestellen Cayon Nerve ES 9.0. 




Würd mich freuen wenn es da draußen noch mehr Leute wie ich gibt hier im Flachland auf der Suche nach gutes Gelände sind.

Ps. Cruz aber auch gerne durch die City und an den Strand 

Mfg. Schlicki


----------



## manR (20. März 2007)

hey!
also die idee mit den touren finde ich ja schon mal sehr gut...aber sage mal was willst du denn mit soviel federweg in hro und umgebung??? zum touren fahren is das dochn bischen viel oder nicht


----------



## schlickjump3r (20. März 2007)

Nabend 

Ich Wills schon mal auch des öfteren krachen lassen Kenn mich nur jetzt nich so hier in der Umgebung aus was Gute Gelände anbetrift. War sonst immer in der Chemnitzer gegend unterwegs da war sowas nartürlich optimal Naja zu Tour kann ich sonst auch meine geliebte Stadtschlampe ein 98er Bergamont Hardtail wiederbeleben. 

Ps. Aus welcher Gegend kommst denn genau ich Wohn direkt am Rostock-Laage Flughafen.

Mfg. Schlicki


----------



## manR (21. März 2007)

also ich komme aus rostock reutershagen...


----------



## maddean (21. März 2007)

Reutershagen - Laage ist ja schonmal ne nette Tour...


----------



## schlickjump3r (21. März 2007)

Yeah thats right baby gute 70 km hin und zurück. 

Ps. Weiss jemand wo man seine Fox Tales Warten lassen kann Toxoholics Service Center nur leider is da bei uns keine in der nähe.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (27. April 2007)

...klopf klopf  Hier is ja voll die Flaute  

Kuriositäten Teil 2:





Moderne Kunst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2007)

Leute, wann steigt die näxte Tour? Bin oft und gerne in Rostock/Warnemünde unterwegs.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (27. Mai 2007)

So, das Performancekit ist installiert  

-> Alurahmen, dazu neue Stütze und Vorbau
-> Ritzel 18er gg 16er getauscht, jetzt Übersetzung 50:16
-> Kettenspanner überarbeitet

Gewicht dürfte so 10kg minus sein, werd's nä woche mal im B&O wiegen lassen.


----------



## bikeäffchen (29. Mai 2007)

@<-[B-KiNg]->:

Schick Schick......Was haste denn mit deinem grünen Rennhobel gemacht?

Winke winke.....


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (29. Mai 2007)

Jou, das war mal mein Grünes. Hab nen Alurahmen auf'm Speermüll gefunden und entlackt, Gabel und Stütze mußte ich wg den neuen Maßen auch wechseln. Allerdings lebt der Grüne weiter, auch als SSer, den bekommt mein Mitwohni, dem se gerade seinen SSer gezockt haben  

Cheers!


----------



## bikeäffchen (30. Mai 2007)

Achso....tja, wie gesagt, schickes Teil.

Die Chance ist zwar leider sehr gering aber lad doch mal ein Bild von dem gestohlenen Bike hoch. Ich fahr ziemlich viel in HRO rum und halte gerne mal die Augen offen um so einen Fahrrad-stehlenden-Assi vom Bike zu holen.  

Leider erwischt man die Assis nie auf frischer Tat.....


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2007)

Ich habe vor Jahren mal einen Dieb erwischt, zwei Wochen nachdem er mein Rad geklaut hatte, er stand in meiner Heimatstadt mitten auf dem Markt mit dem Rad. Zum Glück spät abends, wo hier kein Mensch mehr unterwegs ist, das Dumme war, für ihn, ich hatte damals ein Metallrohr dabei... Der klaut mit Sicherheit nie wieder Fahrräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (30. Mai 2007)

Also was zu zeit in HRO abgeht is unfassbar. In den letzten 3 Wo wurden aus meinem Freudeskreis 3,5 Räder gezockt und dabei hadelte es sich nur um Schrottkrams, den man nich zu Geld machen kann.    
Vom SSer meines Mitwohnis hab ich kein Pic. Es war ein dunkelblau-lila-metallic-mix (so fern ich mich erinnere). Ein Hawk Worker CroMo-Rahmen, silberne Stütze, Lenker + Vorbau schwarz (ich glaub alte Richtey WCS) Vuelta LRS, eingespeicht mit so nem Sternmuster, darauf die 1.3er Contislicks, silberne Starrgabel und Silberne HS33. Wie gesagt, SingleSpeeder.

Firma dankt für den allg. Rundumblick


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2007)

Ich werd mich auch umschauen, bin auch recht oft in HRO unterwegs, und ich schau mir eh jedes Fahrrad an


----------



## bikeäffchen (30. Mai 2007)

@tigersclaw:

Und mit dem Metallrohr hast du ihn dann vor die Wahl gestellt: Rückgabe oder 3 Monate von Mutti den Hintern wischen lassen?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2007)

Nein, das hab ich ihm, nachdem ich ihm das Rad abenommen habe, hinten reingeschoben, und zwar bis zum Anschlag )


----------



## maddean (6. August 2007)

Ich will mal hier die über zweimonatige Schweigepause brechen - mit einer Impression von Maddin on Tour:






Und was macht ihr? Schwer beschäftigt mit der Uni?


----------



## TigersClaw (6. August 2007)

Meine Wenigkeit wartet darauf, das sich mal ein paar Rostocker(innen) zu ner Tour aufraufen


----------



## Chrispy_konafan (12. August 2007)

Also ich bin vor kurzem erst nach HRo gezogen und suche noch Dirter, Freerider oder ähnliches um mal zu n paar Spots zu fahren. Also ich fahre n Stuff, was momentan aber außer GEfecht gesetzt wurde :/ Und wenn meine neuen Parts da sind gehts wieder los.. Hab mitbekommen das es direkt am Rostocker Zoo n paar Dirtlines gibt- fährt da ab und zu wer von euch?

Gruß Chrispy


----------



## Chrispy_konafan (12. August 2007)

Ach und Touren sind nich so mein Ding.. Eher moshen ;D


----------



## maddean (13. August 2007)

Was bitte ist denn "moschen"?


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (15. August 2007)

So, ich sach auch mal wieder tach. Letztes WE einmal HRO-Gü und zurück, also 2x38km. Hinfahrt 1:10h und 31,8 Durchschnitt, Rückzu gut 1:20h bei 28,8 Durchschnitt.

Pause in Schwaan, bei herrlichem Panorama:







aso, wenn ich Moschen für das halte, was ich denke, is das nix für mich, wie man am Radl auch sehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddean (16. August 2007)

Schnieke - konntest du dich etwa überwinden deinen Gabelschaft abzuhacken? Haste noch ein paar Gramm Spacer und Schaftrohr gespart, und sieht auch passiger aus. Waren die Scheiben schon immer dran oder sind das neue?


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (16. August 2007)

...ja, der Schaft is gekürzt. Wollte mir ja die Möglichkeit offen halten die Gabel zu verkaufen, aber nach fast 5 Mm bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der SID. Bremsscheiben? Sind immer noch die Orginalen.


----------



## maddean (17. August 2007)

Jungs  -  ich hab mich verknallt...
hat mal jemand 3200 Euro für mich?





Die Version mit Shimano 8Gang-Nabe für 1750 Euro ist doch viel zu billig *g*


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (24. August 2007)

Ahoi. Seit gestern steht endlich die 5000 aufm Tacho. Grund genug das mit einer ausgiebigen Tour zu huldigen:






Und los geht's:





kurz Wasser tanken hinter Parkentin, noch 9 km:





 :





schlechtes Wetter Richtung Küste:





die 5 Megameter sind geknackt (kurz nach DBR)  :










und ab in den Nebel (Nienhagen):










keine Besserung in W'münde...:










...aber dann in Markgrafenheide:





back @ Home:





gut 63 km bei einem Durchschnitt von 28 km/h und einer Gesamtzeit von fast 3 h

Schönes WE wünsch ich!


----------



## TigersClaw (24. August 2007)

Bei mir sinds bissl weniger gewesen, 49km gesamt heute


----------



## TigersClaw (25. August 2007)

Hier mal mein Renner im Strassen-Outfit


----------



## bikeäffchen (26. August 2007)

So...jetzt hats mich auch mal erwischt. Mein Bike wurde geklaut. Obwohl die Chance natürlich gering ist, bitte ich Euch mal die Augen offen zu halten.

Singlespeed
Rahmen: Blau/Weißes Focus Whistler (ziemlich verkratzt)
Bremsen/Shifter: Shimano XT V-Brake
Kurbel: Shimano LX '05
Point Kettenspanner
Lenker, Sattelstütze, Vorbau: Ritchey
Flite Sattel (gehäutet)
1,3" Conti SportContact Reifen

Ich biete 50,- Finderlohn für Hinweise die zu meinem Bike führen oder nur zu demjenigen der es mitgenommen hat.

Wenn ich es selbst sehe dann...


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (9. September 2007)

...ey so langsam hat's hier wohl jeden schon mal erwischt  So eine Dreckskacke. Mein Beileid, werd natürlich die augen offen halten, und insgeheim hoffe ich, eines meiner exräder wieder zu sehen  

Neuer Shit aus der Bastelecke


----------



## TigersClaw (9. September 2007)

Kralles Teil, was wirds? Mach nen Renner draus, meiner is auch in Arbeit, für näxtes Jahr die langen Touren 

80 km sind einfach keine Herausforderung mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeäffchen (10. September 2007)

Ist das eine Miche Kurbel?


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (10. September 2007)

Also die Kurbel is keine Miche, da steht Ofmega drauf,  kein plan was das is. Hab se zum schnäpchenpreis bei ebay bekommen. Das 42er Blat is über, wer interesse hat... Das Rad bekommt auf jedenfall nur einen Gang. Da ich noch schutzbleche hab, wird es mich wohl durch den Winter bringen. Brauche noch kurzschenklige Bremsen und die Felgen sich auch hinüber, werd se wohl tauschen müssen.


----------



## Climber (10. September 2007)

5000 in 2007? That's a lot! Hab erst knapp die Hälfte.

Seid ihr des öfteren im Osten Rostocks unterweg?

Werde mein klappriges MTB für die werktäglichen Nightrides rauskramen und hin und wieder nach Graal-Müritz cruisen.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. September 2007)

Climber schrieb:


> Seid ihr des öfteren im Osten Rostocks unterweg?



Ich bin gestern von Güstrow nach Rostock über Schwaan gefahren, und über Laage/Kronskamp zurück, 81.5 km gesamt. Im Osten von HRO war ich nicht


----------



## Climber (10. September 2007)

> Ich bin gestern von Güstrow nach Rostock über Schwaan gefahren, und über Laage/Kronskamp zurück, 81.5 km gesamt. Im Osten von HRO war ich nicht



Bei mir war's umgekehrt: von Bentwisch über Schlage nach Laage und über Tessin-Sanitz zurück, ca. 90km. Nach Laage gings gut ab (Windstärke 5+), zurück war eher reine Quälerei! Allerdings mitm RR


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (10. September 2007)

Climber schrieb:


> 5000 in 2007?



Muhaha, nein, leider nicht in einem Jahr, sondern in 3  Komme pro jahr "nur" auf 1500-1800 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeäffchen (10. September 2007)

Also die Kurbel gefällt....  

Meine ist heute auch angekommen da ihc ja nun zwangsweise am basteln sein muss...wird definitiv wieder ein Singlespeeder. Ich halt euch mal mit dem Aufbau auf dem laufenden mit ein paar Fotos hier und da. Genießt den Abend... 

PS: Schicker Rahmen. Genau das Richtige für ein solch langes Elend wie Dich...


----------



## Climber (10. September 2007)

Hm, also keine Nightrides...

Macht einer von Euch beim MTB-Rennen im Schweizer Wald mit?


----------



## TigersClaw (10. September 2007)

Mir fehlt für Nightrides die Beleuchtung


----------



## Climber (10. September 2007)

naja, von gü bis hro is ja auch ein bischen weit wech, so lange hält ja kaum ein akku...ansonsten gibts ja den versandhandel. mit ner mirage durch den wald heizen macht tierisch spaß, bremsen sollten aber gut sein wegen der hirsche und so..


----------



## bikeäffchen (14. September 2007)

Mein neues  (siehe Album)

Ging leider nicht alles fix auf einmal (musste den Bike-Laden behelligen), aber jetzt fährt die Kiste. Wenn ich jetzt noch irgendwie auf den Kettenspanner verzichten könnte....

 Leb wohl mein altes Fahrrad.....möge dein neuer Besitzer auf die Fresse fliegen!!!


----------



## bikeäffchen (15. September 2007)

Ok....ein Bild in Gänze wär ja auch nicht schlecht....


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (17. September 2007)

Wirklich sehr chick! Einfach und clean, wie schön schwarze räder seien können  Wie sieht's gewichttechnisch aus?


----------



## bikeäffchen (17. September 2007)

Danke Danke.....Wiegt 10kg und 20 g. Aber ich kann mit den 20 Gramm gut leben  Hatte wirklich Glück mit den Griffen. Wollte unbedingt kurze Griffe in Handbreite und die find mal....

Hier mal die Zentrale











Jetzt ist nur noch die Überlegung ob ich auf den Spanner verzichten kann. Ohne hängt die Kette durch, weshalb eigentlich Halflink in Frage kommt. Allerdings längt sich die Kette ja auch wieder. Ob ich dann wieder ein ganzes Kettenglied einfüge?


----------



## Climber (24. September 2007)

ganz schick so. is aber wohl mehr ein singlespeed-fred hier - nix für mich. viel spaß dann noch am teile abbauen!


----------



## maddean (4. Oktober 2007)

Wuha Bikeäffchen, Kompliment, das Rad ist wirklich Ultra geworden. Optik ist 1a und durch die Eingangtechnik und die Contis ist es nahezu wartungsfrei.
Kleine Kritikpunkte für mich wären 
1. ist bestimmt schwer wenn ich mir den Rahmen und die Gabel anschaue
2. Ich würde auch mal die Möglichkeiten suchen um den Kettenspanner loszuwerden - aber das machst du ja schon - dafür viel Erfolg.
3. Ich benutze mein Rad auch zu 95% in einem Gang - 46/11. Für die anderen 5% bin ich froh eine fast komplette MTB-Übersetzung mit mir umherzuschleppen. Starker Gegenwind, längere Anstiege usw.
Deine Übersetzung ist schon "hardcore" und da wirst du bei den 5% deine Freude mit haben ;-) Aber das holt man in den restlichen 95% in unserem Mecklenburger Flachland wieder raus.

Ansonsten echt top, Glückwunsch und lass es dir nicht wegklauen!

Hier mal meine Übersetzung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-liebhaber (30. November 2007)

Auch wenn Rostock weit weg scheint, haltet bitte mal die Augen offen, mein Keller ist jetzt so leer. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4266317&postcount=841


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Dezember 2007)

Autsch, das is heftig, mein Beileid. Ich werd die Augen offen halten, bin auch in Schwerin oft unterwegs.


----------



## bikeäffchen (1. Dezember 2007)

Haustür eingetreten und Keller aufgebrochen? Jetzt sind die Schätzchen nicht mal mehr im warmen sicher   Das macht mir Angst und steigert meine Paranoia......

@maddean: Danke fürs Kompliment. 

1. Wiegt auf dem Bild 10020 g.
2. Halflink ist da und wird von mir demnächst getestet (dann könnt ich auch auf den Spanner verzichten - 200g weniger).
3. "95% in einem Gang - 46/11" Boa Eh.....Respekt. Was hast du denn für Beine? Meine Übersetzung ist übrigens 52/18 - 2,9:1. Ist für meine Zwecke optimal, da ich kein Gelände fahre und praktisch nur für Kurztripps (4-5 km) unterwegs bin. Für alles andere (längere Touren die kaum vorkommen) heißt es Zähne zusammen beißen und Arschbacken zusammen klemmen....


----------



## gt-liebhaber (1. Dezember 2007)

bikeÃ¤ffchen schrieb:
			
		

> HaustÃ¼r eingetreten und Keller aufgebrochen? Jetzt sind die SchÃ¤tzchen nicht mal mehr im warmen sicher   Das macht mir Angst und steigert meine Paranoia......



Tja, frag mich mal. In den letzten drei Jahren war ich mir auch sicher, das niemand auf die Idee kommen wÃ¼rde ins Haus einzusteigen, waren immerhin drei TÃ¼ren bis in meinen Keller zu Ã¼berwinden. Eigentlich wohne ich auch in einem sehr sicheren  und ruhigen Stadtteil, sanierter Altbau, Mieten um 400â¬ warm fÃ¼r 50mÂ².

Und ich habe nichts gehÃ¶rt Ã¼ber Nacht, hatte aber auch drei groÃe Bananenweizen intus, als ich um zwei nach Hause kam.

Bis das neue Alltagsrad da ist, wird also der Keller zum Hochsicherheitstrakt gemacht! Die anderen RÃ¤der werden dann vielleicht nach und nach ersetzt...


----------



## bikeäffchen (1. Dezember 2007)

Wenigstens bekommst Du das Geld von der Versicherung wieder...ein schwacher Trost...aber immerhin. Nochmal zum Thema "Gezielt eingebrochen etc.": Meinst Du, dass Dich echt jemand beobachtet hat (zufällig) und dann die Türen bis zu den Bikes aufbricht? Vielleicht jemand aus dem Haus....?

Vor ein paar Monaten wurde das Singlespeed-Hinterrad meiner Freundin vor dem Studentenkeller geklaut (Tage nachdem mein Bike den Besitzer wechselte  ). Mein Ersatzrad zu dieser Zeit wurde aber nicht angerührt (obwohl XTR-Nabe - und Äonen nicht gereinigt  ) Und alles nur weil Fahrraddiebe einen kleinen Pipi haben und mächtig kompensieren müssen


----------



## gt-liebhaber (1. Dezember 2007)

bikeäffchen schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal zum Thema "Gezielt eingebrochen etc.": Meinst Du, dass Dich echt jemand beobachtet hat (zufällig) und dann die Türen bis zu den Bikes aufbricht? Vielleicht jemand aus dem Haus....?



Nein aus dem Haus denke ich niemand, sind alles rechtschaffende, arbeitende Bürger von 24-40 Jahren, gibt hier nur Ein- und Zweiraumwohnungen mit 45 bzw. 52m².

Es kann sein, das die Leute hier tagsüber im Haus waren und schonmal geguckt haben, meinen Keller und was dort stand kannten in der Bikeszene hier nur eine nichtmal Handvoll vertrauenswürdige Leute. Oder aber ich bin auf dem Weg vom Einkaufen oder aus dem Fitneßstudio mal verfolgt worden, zufällig kann das jedenfalls nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (2. Dezember 2007)

wer klaut ein trialbike? oh man, herzlichstes beileid...


----------



## gt-liebhaber (4. Dezember 2007)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:


> wer klaut ein trialbike? oh man, herzlichstes beileid...



Auch das kann ich nicht beantworten, das Rad war definitiv einzigartig in der Stadt, ich sage mal die Trialszene besteht/bestand hier aus maximal fünf Fahrern.

Das Rad wird hier jedenfalls nicht mehr auftauchen.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (9. Dezember 2007)

Also in Keller einbrechen is echt mal hart. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass da Profis am Werk waren, ausspionieren und gezielt einbrechen. Wie können die Leute in dein/euren Keller rein, also zum spionieren? Eigentlich ist doch immer eine abgeschlossene Tür zu überwinden, bevor man zu den einzelnen Kellerparzellen der Mieter kommt. Und das keiner von den Mietern was bemerkt hat ist auch irgendwie komisch, es sei denn die sind ohne groß Krach zu machen rein, denn müssen die Diebe aber auch Schlösser knacken können, was wiederum  bedeutet, dass das Profis waren.
Mein Beileid, ich hoffe, deine Versicherung ersetzt die Vollen werte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (9. Dezember 2007)

Endlich fertig:  





















Übersetzung 53:18 ist fast das geliche wie 50:16 auf meinem 26er. Fährt sich recht flott und ist erstaunlich wendig. Gedacht is der kleine als Schlechtweterrad . Den Schnellspanner hinten werd ich wohl bei Gelegenheit gg ne Schraubachse tauschen, mal schaun, woher ich ne alte Nabe bekomm


----------



## Elfriede (23. Dezember 2007)

Guck doch mal bei Fahrrad Jordan in der Dobi vorbei. Die haben alles mögliche gebraucht etc.

MfG Björn


----------



## Elfriede (23. Dezember 2007)

manR schrieb:


> hallo leute!
> wer hätte denn mal lust ne tour von 30 kilometern von hro nach warnemünde und dann über hohe düne durch ein kleines waldstück aber hauptsäclich asphalt zu unternehmen? auch wenn das wetter gerade nicht so aussieht, der sommer kommt bestimm!!! *daumen*



Ich hätte Bock!!! Ich such immer jemanden zu radeln. 

MfG Björn


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Dezember 2007)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ich hätte Bock!!! Ich such immer jemanden zu radeln.
> 
> MfG Björn



Ich ebenso


----------



## Lory (31. Dezember 2007)

Huhu,
@ bikeäffchen
*<===hab ich auch.*

*Ich wünschen allen ein frohes und kilometerreiches Jahr 2008.
Rutscht gut rein, am besten ohne Bike  *

Aso mal so nebenbei: Bin für Touren immer zu haben, wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2007)

Na denn lasst uns endlich mal ne Forums-Tour planen.

Wie wärs mit einer Neujahrs-Tour kommenden Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (31. Dezember 2007)

Also am 05.01.08??!!
Ich würde dabei sein. Muss nur mein Bike wieder zusammen bauen
Könnte dann ja die erste "ich schaff den Weihnachtsspeck weg Tour" sein 
Denke mal TReffpunkt und Zeit wird noch diskutiert werden.
Mein Vorschlag:
Treffpunkt: Stadthafen
Tour: Graal und über W'münde zurück
Zeitpunkt: entweder 10.00 oder 14.00 Uhr.

Warte(n) auf weitere Vorschläge


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2007)

Die Tour ist gut, aber ich würde vorschlagen Treffpunkt Warnemünde am Bahnhof. Passt besser für mich wegen Parken und so, komm ja aus Güstrow angereist


----------



## manR (31. Dezember 2007)

ich komme auch gern mit! fährt man bei der strecke auch mal durchs gelände oder wird das ne rennradtour?! ich wünsche euch einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2007)

Weder noch, es ist teils Wald, teils Asphalt und teils Schotter, also eher fürs MTB oder Crosser.

Zeitmässig würde ich die Mittagszeit vorschlagen, 13 oder 14 Uhr?


----------



## Lory (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

so die erste Forumstour steht.

Datum: 05.01.08
Zeitpunkt: 13.30
Treffpunkt: Warnemünde Bahnhof
Tour: Rundtour: W'münde Bahnhof - Kühlungsborn - W'münde Bahnhof
_Hintour Zwischenziele_

Diedrichshagen
Nienhagen
Börgerende
Heiligendamm
Kühlungsborn
_Rücktour Zwischenziele_

Klein Bollhagen
Hinter Bollhagen
Bad Doberan
Steinbeck
Nienhagen
Diedrichshagen
W'münde Bahnhof

Ich schreibe es noch in "last minute biking" rein.
Bei Interesse einfach reinschreiben, oder hier eben 

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Januar 2008)

Wie gesagt, ich bin dabei


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Januar 2008)

So, da sind wir wieder. War eine geniale Tour bei bescheidenem Wetter, wir sind gut gerutscht 

Und nein, ich (links auf dem Foto) habe nicht gekifft


----------



## skinny63 (9. Januar 2008)

Hut ab, bei dem sch... Wetter. Falls mal wieder Tour anliegt, würde ich mich gerne mit einreihen, trotz fortgeschrittenen Alters , falls es passt


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Januar 2008)

Evtl. steigt die näxte Tour schon kommenden Samstag. Das Wetter sieht bissl besser aus.


----------



## skinny63 (9. Januar 2008)

Stellt Ihr die Touren beim Last-minute-biking rein? dann werde ich dort mal eine Auge drauf haben. Diesen Samstag wird es wohl schwierig, sonst wäre ich aber interessiert, weil alleine biken wenig Spass macht.

Grüße Skinny

P.S. Was für Touren fahrt Ihr? Und wie sind Eure Vorstellungen zum Tempo und Gangart?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (9. Januar 2008)

Hi,

unsere Tour am 5.1. war recht locker. Ich guck eben mal nach den Daten...

Tageskm: 48.08
Fahrzeit: 2.30
Durchschnitt: 19.26

Muss dazu sagen das ich von Kassebohm bis zur S-Bahnhaltestelle Parkstrasse gefahren bin. (sind ca. insg. 12km)
Tempo und Gangart kann aber auch variert werden

Diesem Samstag kann ich auch nicht.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Januar 2008)

Kommenden Samstag (19.01.) steigt die näxte Tour, gleiche Strecke, aber diesmal bissl weiter  Ausser das Wetter macht uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Treffpunkt wie gehabt der Bahnhof in Warnemünde, zur Zeit höre ich Vorschläge


----------



## Lory (17. Januar 2008)

Huhu,

so Samstag sieht Regenfrei aus. Bin wieder so für den frühen Nachmittag, da es ja um 16.30 schon wieder dunkel ist.
Treffpunkt wie gehabt..

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Januar 2008)

Sagen wir 12:30 Uhr wie beim letzten Mal?


----------



## Lory (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hier ein paar Eindrücke von der Tour am Samstag.

So eine Pause tut immer gut...




Tiger Claw's heißt ab sofort "durchrutschene Kette"




Es war aber kein Frühlingswetter




Das Teilstück war in der Kühlung.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Januar 2008)

Wie heisst es so schön: wer sein Rad liebt, der schiebt 

Bin eben doch mehr Flachland-Biker )


----------



## Lory (20. Januar 2008)

Hallöchen,

wen es mal interessiert, oder mal in Konflikt geraten sollte.
Landeswaldgesetz Mecklenburg Vorpommern

Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (21. Januar 2008)

sind wir denn in Konflikt geraten? 

Außer mit der Geländewahl. Ich fand es trotzdem oder deswegen nett. Das eine Bild folgt noch.

Wiederholungstaten definitiv gewünscht. 

schönen Tag
Skinny


----------



## Lory (21. Januar 2008)

Ach Quatsch.

Hab nur so daran gedacht wie schön wir da im Wald, aber immer auf Wegen, umgepflügt haben 
Da hab ich mich mal gefragt, wie sich das so mit dem Gesetz vereinbaren lässt.
Freunde von mir haben im Hütter Wohld schon mal, naja Ärger will ich nicht sagen, aber sie wurden darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das der Wald keine Crossstrecke sei.
Ich weiß jetzt aber net, ob der HW ein Privatwald ist oder nicht. Davon hängt ja auch noch so manches ab.
Bei uns war alles gut 



			
				skinny schrieb:
			
		

> Wiederholungstaten definitiv gewünscht.


DEFINITIV

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. Januar 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> DEFINITIV



Bin natürlich dabei, aber werd bis dahin noch bissl Uphill ... ähm schieben ... üben


----------



## janekr123 (23. Januar 2008)

moinsen,

ich nutze jetzt auch mal den Heimatfred, um den Verlust meines geliebten Centurion Backfire LRS 3 bekanntzugeben...wurde mir Ende September geklaut!  

Wehe ich erwisch die Idioten!!

Wie ihr seht, iene sehr markante Kinematik. Den Rahmen gibt es nur einmal in Rostock und die Bestückung ist sowieso einmalig! Entgegen dem Bild, hatt es ein silbernes Gabelcasting und eine Roox S4 Sattelstütze! Alles andere ist so noch aktuell.
Ich hoffe, das Rad irgendwann nochmal zu entdecken...

Falls ihr mal was seht oder hört, gebt doch mal bescheid


----------



## Climber (24. Januar 2008)

Sagt ma Bescheid, wenn Ihr östlich der Warnow rumcruised, bin ich vielleicht dabei!


----------



## Lory (25. Januar 2008)

@janekr123
Sehr ärgerlich.
Ist aber schon lange her mit dem Diebstahl. So doof es klingt, du kannst nur auf deine Versicherung bauen. Solche seltene Stücke werden dann auch nciht weitergefahren, sondern zerlegt und in Einzelteilen verkauft.
Ich hoffe du hast das Standardprogramm hinter dir. Anzeige mit Rahmennummer und bei den Bikehändlern hier in HRO deine Rahmennummer hinterlassen, am besten ja mit Bikebeschreibung.



> Sagt ma Bescheid, wenn Ihr östlich der Warnow rumcruised, bin ich vielleicht dabei!


Geht evtl. schneller als du denkst. Wir wollten am 02.02. schon die nächste Tour starten. Dann evtl. sogar in Richtung Graal Müritz.
Na wie sieht es aus Jungs?

Greetz


----------



## janekr123 (25. Januar 2008)

@lory:

Alles schon geregelt...habe einen "Hauch" von der Versicherung wiederbekommen


----------



## Lory (25. Januar 2008)

War wohl ein Hauch zu wenig grrrrr.....


Schon mal ne ganz lange Vorausplanung.
Am 2.2. wird Tiger net dabei sein.

Ich hab da einige Tourvorschläge:
(ich denke die Wettersituation entscheidet über das Zuhausebleiben oder net)

*1. Rostock - Güstrow - Rostock*
_Rostock - Damm - Schwaan - Güstrow _
fast immer an der Warnow lang
Waldwege, Plattenwege
_Güstrow - Zepelin - Schwaan - Benitz - Rostock_
die Strecke Güstrow - Zepelin - Schwaan kenn ich selber noch net
die Strecke Schwaan - Benitz - Rostock ist Asphalt

*2. Rostock - Dierhagen - Rostock*
Der klassische Ostseeradwanderweg.

*3. Hütter Wohld - Bhf Althof - Kellers Wald - Bhf Althof - Hütter Wohld*
Eine schöne Runde die ich selber schon oft gefahren bin. Anbei 500 hm. Eine Runde hat 30 km, davon sind 25 km auf Wald und Forstwegen, Singletrails.

Ihr, die Ihr mitfahren möchtet, könnt Euch das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und dann im Laufe der nächsten Woche eure Meinungen schreiben. Vielleicht habt ihr selber noch Tourenvorschläge!

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte Euch an meinen Impressionen des heutigen Sonntages teil haben lassen.

Ohne Bike




Mit Bike




@skinny
Die Aufnahmen stammen aus Kösterbeck und Fresendorf. Bei Fresendorf die Abfahrt Richtung Kösterbeck (Bach), hab ich mich gefühlt wie in einer Badewanne. Nach der Holzbrücke über die Kösterbeck wie unter einer Dusche.
Also wenn du keine Lust auf übermäßiges Putzen hast, lass das die Tage mal  Ein wenig trocknen muss es da noch.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Januar 2008)

Lory, coole Fotos. Ist der Dreck noch von der letzten Tour? 

Meine Schaltung flutscht wieder, nix mehr durchrutschende Kette


----------



## Lory (27. Januar 2008)

Also unter dem frischen Matsch ist noch der alte Matsch von der letzten Tour. 
Den alten Matsch musste ich doch erstmal wieder weich fahren, so dass ich den besser abbekomme. Ging dann mit dem Wasserschlauch plus Wasser zügig runter.



			
				TigersClaw schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Schaltung *flutscht* wieder, *nix* mehr *durchrutschende* Kette


"Worte auf die Goldwaage leg"
Schönes Wortspiel TigersClaw....


----------



## skinny63 (28. Januar 2008)

@lory: schöne Bilder, trotzdem oder gerade deswegen 

Fresendorf zur Carbäk runter ist immer nass, da scheint eine wasserführende Schicht zwischen zu sein, nach 3 Wochen ohne Regen geht es, weil dann wohl kein Wasser mehr von oben kommt.

ansonsten zum Samstag: mitfahren bei mir zu 70% persönliche Rangliste 3, 2, 1


----------



## gt-liebhaber (28. Januar 2008)

janekr123 schrieb:


> ich nutze jetzt auch mal den Heimatfred, um den Verlust meines geliebten Centurion Backfire LRS 3 bekanntzugeben...wurde mir Ende September geklaut!



Auch mein Beileid aus der kleinen Landeshauptstadt!
Mir wurden ja selbst Ende November alle wertvollen Sachen(auch drei Fahrräder) aus dem Keller geklaut. Allerdings habe ich eine gute Versicherung, die vollumfänglich gehaftet hat und ich somit seit kurz vor Weihnachten schon wieder mit einem neuen Alltagsraf und einem Plasterenner etwas trösten konnte.

Wo wurde dein Rad denn gestohlen und welche Versicherung hattest du?


----------



## skinny63 (29. Januar 2008)

@Lory: gibt es schon einen Trend für Samstag? Und wenn, lädst Du wieder ein?

Grüße Skinny


----------



## Lory (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

_Wettertrend:_ sieht bescheiden aus. Max 2° und Graupelschauer.
_Persönlicher Streckentrend:_Am liebsten Hütter Wohld, wobei ich denke das man da eine Schlammpackung mit nach Hause nimmt. Also würde ich mich auch mit dem Ostseeradwanderweg zufrieden geben.
Aber Ihr sollt mitentscheiden!
Weiter oben oder Tourenvorschläge
könnt ihr nochmal nachlesen, oder eben Vorschläge machen.
Wenn das Ziel feststeht lade ich wieder ein.
Evtl. können wir die Uhrzeit je nach Ziel festlegen, dass wir nicht gerade über Mittag fahren.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Januar 2008)

Also wenn wir früh losfahren, ich sach ma 10 Uhr, dann wäre ich dabei


----------



## Lory (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

das Wetter am Samstag sieht immer noch recht bescheiden aus. Vormittag und am Nachmittag vereinzelt Schneeschauer.
Daher würde ich fast sagen wir fahren auf dem Ostseeradwanderweg, dort sind ab und an wieder kleine Hütten zum Unterstellen, wenn es gar nicht mehr geht. Relativ Matschfrei wird es wohl auch sein, möchte aber nichts versprechen.

Dann teilt mir mal mit wann ihr so Zeit habt!
Tendenziell habe ich den ganzen Tag Zeit. Nur nicht allzu früh . Ab 10.00 Uhr wäre i.O.
Skinny wie ist es mit dir?

Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (31. Januar 2008)

@lory: Wetter ist mir recht wurscht, daher würde ich auch trotz Schlammpackung in den Hütter Wohld fahren, ansonsten ist Ostseeradweg auch in Ordnung (wird dann netten Gegenwind geben auf der Rücktour)

@ Alle: Start 10 Uhr ist mir auch recht, wo? z.B. Parkplatz Real oder schon in Stuthof, meldet Euch mal, habe nachher auch ICQ an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (31. Januar 2008)

Wunderbar, dann bin ich dabei. Wo isn der Parkplatz bzw. der Stuthof? Sacht mir alles nix.


----------



## Lory (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Plan.




Also bleibt es dabei 01.02. um 10.00 Uhr am REAL in der Hinrichsdorfer Strasse.
Ich lade noch ein...
Die Hütter Wohld- Runde gerät aber nicht in Vergessenheit...

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## skinny63 (31. Januar 2008)

bevor ich noch mecker kriege:





von der letzten Tour, bevor es auf die nächste geht


----------



## Climber (1. Februar 2008)

Samstach: Windstärke 4-5 (Böen bis 60km/h), Regen möglich

Hab auch keine Zeit, Sonntag is Wetter besser und Zeit wär auch. Ich fahr also auf jedenfall am So durch die Gegend.


----------



## Lory (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
der Termin für morgen den 02.02. 10.00 Uhr bleibt erhalten. Laut Wetteronline soll es trocken bleiben, mit dem Wind hast du schon recht.
Auch wenn wir am Samstag gefahren sind hindern mich(uns) das nicht daran am 03.02. nochmal zu fahren
Da lädst du ein Climber.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Februar 2008)

Richtig, ich wäre Sonntag auch dabei


----------



## skinny63 (2. Februar 2008)

so hier die 3, die so halbwegs vorzeigbar sind:








und hier ist der Biker verloren gegangen:


----------



## janekr123 (2. Februar 2008)

[email protected]:

plant jemand von euch für diesen sommer einen alpenx? ich suche nämlich noch dringendst mitfahrer, vorzugsweise natürlich aus dem wohl schönsten bundesland ...xD


----------



## Lory (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
hier noch weitere Bilder der Samstag's Tour



............................

.........................




............................



Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (3. Februar 2008)

@lory: danke für die Pics, musste heute noch 2x ran (Schlauch flicken), bis ich den Rest einer Scherbe in einem Stollen gefunden habe. Werde also diese Woche noch Reifen usw. bestellen (falls Du noch was brauchst), dann per icq

@janekr123: grundsätzlich habe ich sowas noch vor, ob es dieses Jahr passt, weiß ich noch nicht, wie war denn Deine Idee?


----------



## Climber (4. Februar 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da lädst du ein Climber.
> 
> Greetz



stimmt!, sorry, hab ich aber zu spät gelesen. bin dann am so. eine reine straßenrunde (60km) sehr flott mit 2 triathleten gefahren, das reichte dann wirklich!



> plant jemand von euch für diesen sommer einen alpenx? ich suche nämlich noch dringendst mitfahrer, vorzugsweise natürlich aus dem wohl schönsten bundesland ...xD



rr oder mtb? beim mtb stimmt mein material nicht mehr, rr wäre 2009 eine option, aber eigentlich is da sie transalpchallenge aufm plan.


----------



## Elfriede (6. Februar 2008)

Hui! Am Wochenende soll es gutes Wetter geben. Sogar mit temporär divergenten Sonnenphasen und nur gelegentlichem Windaufkommen.

MfG Björn


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Februar 2008)

Dann setzen wir doch glatt mal für Samstag eine Tour an


----------



## Lory (6. Februar 2008)

Na da bin ich doch glatt, dabei.
Von wem wird Treffpunkt und Zeit und Route ausgeknobelt?
NE NE...
Nicht "immer der, der fragt"


----------



## skinny63 (6. Februar 2008)

Bin Samstag nicht da  , werde aber mein Bike wohl mitnehmen und dort etwas touren, bei Muttern gibt es immer Vollkost und die strampelt man sich besser gleich weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. Februar 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Nicht "immer der, der fragt"



Ja natürlich, wer sonst 

Bin ich ortskundig oder ihr Rostocker?


----------



## Lory (7. Februar 2008)

skinny schrieb:
			
		

> bei Muttern gibt es immer Vollkost und die strampelt man sich besser gleich weg


Ja ja Futtern wie bei Muttern, ob man das alles wegbekommt  

So dann versuch ich mich mal wieder als Organisator.

HRO - Schwaan - HRO
HRO - Schwaan - Güstrow - Schwaan - HRO
Hütter Wohld Runde
HRO - K'born - DBR- HRO

So mir fällt mir spontan erstmal net ein.
Sucht euch mal was aus 

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Februar 2008)

Bei 1. und 2. würde ich meinen Strassenrenner nehmen, hat seit gestern neuen LRS


----------



## Lory (7. Februar 2008)

An Elfriede und Interessierte wie sieht es mit dir/euch aus?

Lieber ne Strassentour oder ne MTB-Tour?

Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (7. Februar 2008)

Ich wäre für Nr. 3 Hütter Wohld Runde

Kenn ich noch nicht. Wäre halt schön wenn auch etwas Wald mit dabei ist. Sonst ists zu langweilig. Nur Straße.

Ansonsten kann man ja auch noch ne Runde durch den Doberaner Wald. Mal sehn, ob das meine Tunekurbel mitmacht.


----------



## Elfriede (7. Februar 2008)

Ach ja. Treffpunkt, Zeit und Handynummer wäre praktisch 

Möglichst nicht so spät. Morgens ist das Wetter immer am besten.


----------



## Lory (7. Februar 2008)

So,
die Tour steht. Es wird eine Hütter Wohld Runde.
Datum: 09.02.08
Zeit: 11.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Hütter Wohld beim Fähnchen
Dauer: eine Runde 30 km mit 500 hm ca 2 Stunden (lockere Fahrweise)
Hier die Wegbeschreibung.




Ich trage es noch bei den Terminen ein.
Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (7. Februar 2008)

Oh Gott, oh Gott. Kann sich nicht einer mit mir in Rostock treffen? Da find ich ja nie hin. Wo gehts los? Da wo das Fähnchen steht?  

Hilfe ich hab kein NAVI!!!


----------



## skinny63 (8. Februar 2008)

auweia, ich bin nicht da und Ihr macht die "gute" Runde  

wünsche Euch viel Spass und ansprechendes Wetter

hatte heute "Stadler" Besuch in Berlin und anschließend was zum Schrauben

also bis demnächst und lasst noch etwas Modder übrig


----------



## Lory (10. Februar 2008)

skinny schrieb:
			
		

> lasst noch etwas Modder übrig



REICHLICH
War schon etwas schlammig. Ein paar Wasserdurchfahrten waren dabei und auch ein paar Schiebepassagen.
Mir hat es aber Spass gemacht.
Tiger hat sich nach dem Versorgungsstop an der Lidilstation in Bad Doberan verabschiedet. Elfriede und ich sind dann noch durch den Doberaner Wald und dann haben wir in Althof die Strassenroute gewählt.



.............



Wie sieht das Wetter nächste Woche aus???
Wird das wieder eine Hütter Wohld Runde? Oder auch 2 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (10. Februar 2008)

Hey: Hat Tiger den Helm unterwegs verloren? kann ihn gar nicht sehen  

ansonsten hattet Ihr ja Top Wetter, wir heute aber auch wieder

bin nächste Woche Sa. mit Fußball beschäftigt, d.h. Sa früh ein kurzer Ausritt oder sonst Sonntag, etwas ausführlicher


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Februar 2008)

Skinny, der Helm ist Samstag leider nicht angekommen, dürfte morgen da sein, auf der näxten Tour bin ich dann behelmt


----------



## Elfriede (11. Februar 2008)

Man, man, man! Das war doch endlich mal wieder ein Spaß. Sonne ohne Ende und vile zu dick angesogen.  

Jetzt brauch ich nur eine neue Kurbel und es kann losgehen...

Hoffentlich dauert es nicht zu lange.


Hat hier sonst keiner Bock mal mit zu kommen?


----------



## Obotrit (12. Februar 2008)

Hi würd auch mal gern ne Tour mitmachen. Zur Zeit schlauchts ein bisschen bei mir, so dass ich nur so die Gegend um Doberan abklapper. Wohn ja selbst hier. Hier gibts für jeden etwas. Ansonsten wenn schönes Wetter wieder ist ....


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Februar 2008)

Wir fahren bestimmt näxten Samstag oder Sonntag wieder, und die Gruppe darf natürlich gerne noch wachsen


----------



## Lory (12. Februar 2008)

Huhu,
Sonntag wäre doch cool.
Skinny kann mit, Sonnenschein ist angesagt.
Schön nochmal die Hütter Wohld Runde und wenn wir das erste mal in DBR sind laden wir Obotrit noch ein, oder wir treffen uns alle am Hütter Wohld. Von DBR bis Hütten ist ja auch net so weit.

Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (12. Februar 2008)

Hui, dann muss ich wohl mal etwas basteln um einsatzfähig zu sein.

Race Face vom kona ab und mit xt blättern ans Nicolai ran. bis die neuen Rotor Kurbeln kommen. Woah! Ich kanns kaum abwarten, bis diese Schmuckstücke endlich verschickt werden!!!



Das nächste mal will ich bitte schickere Bilder von mir drin haben. Mehr Style!!! *g*


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Februar 2008)

Hrhrhr, sachma Elfriede, willste an das Kona nicht ne Federgabel bauen? Ich nehm Dir die Starrgabel gerne ab


----------



## Elfriede (12. Februar 2008)

Nö. Ist doch auch Stahl. Kannst überall kaufen. 
Aber ich hätte da noch ne reba team im keller liegen ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

so der Termin steht schon. So schnell kann es gehen 
Datum: 17.02.08
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Hütter Wohld beim Parkplatz Fischklause
Dauer: eine Runde 30 km mit 500 hm ca 2 Stunden (lockere Fahrweise)
Hier der Link der Anfahrtsskizze.

@Elfriede
So schraube er zu, so das der Rider was zum riden hat...

@Obotrit
Kommst du zur Fischklause? 

Greetz


----------



## Obotrit (13. Februar 2008)

@Lory
meinst Du Parkplatz Fischer (wenn man über Parkentin reinkommt) oder meinst Du Froschklause (da wo es schon in den Wand geht) ?
Wenn ich es bis Samstag geschafft habe meine Küche zu renovieren, dann bin ich gern dabei. Ich würde mich vorher hier noch melden.
Gruß Obotrit


----------



## Lory (13. Februar 2008)

Hihi,
Fischklause gibt es wohl gar nicht. 
Ich meinte auf dem Parkplatz wenn man von Parkentin reinkommt, also Parkplatz Fischer. Dort wo der gemauerte Torbogen ist.
Also Obotrit, hau ein Schlach rein bei deiner Küche 

Greetz


----------



## Obotrit (13. Februar 2008)

Ok also bis dennsen. Falls nicht bekommst noch Samstag ne Nachricht von mir.
Freu mich schon. Hauptsache ich halts durch  
Gruß Obotrit


----------



## Elfriede (13. Februar 2008)

So Antrieb ist erstmal wieder hergestellt. Race Face Deus Kurbel + neue XT Blätter die rumlagen (um die neue ketten nicht mit alten Blättern zu demolieren).

Jetzt sogar mit 22er Kettenblatt, damit ich hinter Lory herkomme   Also bergauf!

@Obotritt: keine panik... wir machen so einige päuschen. ansonsten klappe ich nämlich auch ab.


----------



## Obotrit (14. Februar 2008)

Wie solls denn weitergehen? Gibts da schon ne genaue Planung, oder immer Vor-Entscheidungen? Ich fahre eigentlich gern die Route C an den den Karpfenteichen vorbei und dann rauf nach Ivendorf. Von dort entweder wieder runter in den Wohld oder in Richtung Retchow, Hohenfelde, Quellental, Althof.
Auf was muß ich mich einstellen? Wie fangt ihr an?



Wetter soll geil werden........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wie fangen wir an?
Schnell starten, später alles geben und dann Vollgas 

Die Runde die ich vorschlage sieht so aus.
Hütter Wohld - Bhf Althof - Kellers Wald - Bhf Althof - Hütter Wohld
Dauer: eine Runde 30 km mit 500 hm ca 2 Stunden (lockere Fahrweise)
Lass dich doch einfach überraschen.
Beim LMB steht es auch schon drin.

Greetz


----------



## Obotrit (14. Februar 2008)

Ich laß mich gern überraschen.........
Also treten bis der Arzt nicht mehr hinterherkommt. Goile Sache.


----------



## skinny63 (15. Februar 2008)

So bin jetzt auch organisatorisch startklar, hoffentlich gibt es das Wetter von heute auch am Sonntag.  

@lory: war gestern zu spät geworden, wir verabreden uns noch zu der Hinfahrt usw., melde Dich bitte mal, da ich ab 17:30 offline bin


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Februar 2008)

Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei, arbeiten is morgen angesacht 

Mfg, Lord Helmchen mit nix durchrutschende Kette )


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei, arbeiten is morgen angesacht
> 
> Mfg, Lord Helmchen mit nix durchrutschende Kette )



Korrektur: ich kann morgen nicht, muss also absagen.


----------



## Elfriede (17. Februar 2008)

Wow. 1,8°C zeigt das Thermometer!  

Gut, dass ich schon Samstag meine Runde gedreht haben. Zwar versehentlich (ne Lory  ) aber ich hatte super Wetter und es war absolut windstill. Voll geil! Dann ist mir noch zwei mal ne Gruppe Hirsche (6 Hirschkühe und ein Hirsch) über den Weg gelaufen. 

Aber es war echt hardcore in den profiliert gefrorenen Spurrinnen von den Forstfahrzeugen das Rad unter Kontrolle zu halten. 

Mal sehn wie es nächstes Wochenende aussieht...


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Februar 2008)

Hoffentlich besser, und weniger Arbeit. Ich bin schon auf Entzug


----------



## skinny63 (17. Februar 2008)

@tiger: bin auch auf Entzug, allerdings nach der Tour, Lory hat heute gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt: also wohl etwas viel in der Sauerstoffschuld gefahren  

@lory: wirklich schöne Tour und mit etwas mehr Training, wird es auch besser, jedenfalls Reduktion der Schiebestrecken  

die Tour zum nachfahren unter "Route Lorys Sonntagsride" bei bikemap punkt DE

Bilder kommen noch


----------



## Lory (17. Februar 2008)

Huhu,

na dann meld ich mich auch mal, nachdem ich mich erholt habe von den Strapazen.
@skinny63


> Sauerstoffschuld


Davon hatte ich auch reichlich 
Das System von Bikemap.de ist ja cool. Was die Technik so alles möglich macht.


> mehr Training


Hat er nötig der Lory  

Mir hat die Tour Spass gemacht. 
Einen schönen Sonntag noch.

Greetz


----------



## Obotrit (18. Februar 2008)

Hi, ich war ja auch dabei. Bin aber nur durch pusten und schieben aufgefallen. Dank nochmal an die beiden Erstplatzierten, die immer so schön auf mich gewartet haben. War aber trotz der Temperatur ein toller Ausflug. Werde mich wohl erst nach ein paar Trainingseinheiten wieder anschließen. Bis dennsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (18. Februar 2008)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Werde mich wohl erst nach ein paar Trainingseinheiten wieder anschließen. Bis dennsen.



NöNö, immer schön mitfahren, es gibt auch leichtere Touren. 

Und dann: wo soll es herkommen, wenn nicht von solchen Touren? Also keine Bange, wenn es zu arg wird, bekommt Lory ein Schloß ans Hinterrad (aber kein Kettenschloß)


----------



## Obotrit (18. Februar 2008)

Ich kenn ja jetzt die Strecke und da werde ich mir auch mal vornehmen diese allein zu nehmen. Ich muß mir mein Rad so und so mal anders einstellen. Das kann ich dann gleich auf diesen Trail abstimmen. Ich war sehr schlecht vorbereitet. Aber wenn ich Zeit hab komm ich gern wieder mit.


----------



## mikelory (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo an Skinny63, Lory, Obotrit und wer hier noch so alles immer in der Rostocker Gegend umherfährt!
Ich habe mich gerade eben angemeldet um anzufragen ob ich mal bei euch auf der nächsten Tour mitkommen kann?! Vielleicht seid ihr ja kommendes Wochenende wieder unterwegs.. Würde mich sehr freuen...
Beste Grüße!!


----------



## skinny63 (19. Februar 2008)

und hier ein paar pics:

von den "Vermummten"












...und das Material in seiner "natürlichen Umgebung"


----------



## skinny63 (19. Februar 2008)

mikelory schrieb:


> Hallo an Skinny63, Lory, Obotrit und wer hier noch so alles immer in der Rostocker Gegend umherfährt!
> Ich habe mich gerade eben angemeldet um anzufragen ob ich mal bei euch auf der nächsten Tour mitkommen kann?! Vielleicht seid ihr ja kommendes Wochenende wieder unterwegs.. Würde mich sehr freuen...
> Beste Grüße!!



Hallo Mikelory: neue Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen!

bei mir wäre der nächste Samstag (22.) ganz gut, darf dann eine entspannte Tour sein, zur Not auch mit Autoanreise (z.B. Bereich Teterow)


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Februar 2008)

Ich bin kommenden Samstag wieder dabei. Wie wärs mit Bereich Güstrow?


----------



## Elfriede (19. Februar 2008)

Oder doch vielleicht Schwerin? Evtl. auch Hawai. 

Gott, ich muss schon von Warnemünde hochkraxeln. Wollt ihr mich umbringen?

Ich bin für Wald und Doberan. Wenn das mit dem Regen so weiter geht, fliegt einem am WE bestimmt richtig geil der Matsch um die Ohren.


----------



## skinny63 (19. Februar 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Oder doch vielleicht Schwerin? Evtl. auch Hawai.
> 
> Gott, ich muss schon von Warnemünde hochkraxeln. Wollt ihr mich umbringen?
> 
> Ich bin für Wald und Doberan. Wenn das mit dem Regen so weiter geht, fliegt einem am WE bestimmt richtig geil der Matsch um die Ohren.



also, wenn Hawaii ansteht, dann geht wohl auch Neuseeland, soll dort schöne trails geben 

ne mal im Ernst, so 1-2 Leute + Bike könnte ich mit dem Auto mitnehmen, falls wir woanders starten wollen

obwohl, so eine Moddertour hat natürlich auch was


----------



## mikelory (19. Februar 2008)

Hey! Ich wohne in Rostock(Stadt, nahe Rathaus) und habe leider keinen Wagen (wegen Studium nicht machbar ).
Falls ihr vielleicht doch noch ne Tour findet, deren Startpunkt mit dem Rad erreichbar wäre(was ja bei Startpunkt Güstrow/Teterow z.B. etwas schwierig wäre - oder ich muß mit der Bahn hinkommen) würde ich das sehr begrüßen.
In nem Bereich von 0 - 70/80 Gesamtkilometer bin ich "einsatzfähig"..
...Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (19. Februar 2008)

_Welcome mikelory_
Wie du auf den Namen kommst musst du mir aber mal verraten. 

Bin heute nur kurz in Rostock. Ansonsten Zingst OHNE I-Net  

@skinny


> bei mir wäre der nächste Samstag (22.) ganz gut


 
Der Samstag ist doch der 23.02., oder hab ich einen falschen Kalender 



> bekommt Lory ein Schloß ans Hinterrad (aber kein Kettenschloß)


Nur auf dem Vorderrad zu fahren wird aber schwierig  

@all
Ich muss mich, auf Grund des fehlenden Internetzes, notgedrungen aus der Planung raushalten.
Am Samstag habe ich auf jeden Fall Zeit. Cool wäre wieder vormittags.
Ich denke 2 Bikes würde ich mit kompletten LRS-Ausbau mitbekommen, wenn es weiter weg gehen soll.
Ansonsten bin ich auf die Ergebnisse am Freitag abend gespannt.
Diesmal wird es wohl für mich eine Überraschungstour.



> obwohl, so eine Moddertour hat natürlich auch was



Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (19. Februar 2008)

Also dann fasse ich mal zusammen:
Lory kann diesmal net planen, dann übernehme ich es
es geht um den 23. (richtiiisch lory) also Samstag
wir bekommen den Transfer von 5 Bikern incl. Bikes ab HRO zur Not hin

dann schlage ich vor, biken ab 10 Uhr (ggf. dann Treff um 9 in HRO)
1. Tour bei Güstrow (Strecke wählt dann Tiger aus)
2. kleine Schlösserrunde (Malchiner See), da wäre Abfahrt nähe Burg Schlitz
3. Moddertour in der Doberaner Gegend (z.B. HRO Schutow ab => Hütter Wohld [light] => Glashagen => Reddelich => Kühlung => Bastorf und retour)
4. anderer Vorschlag

also bitte abstimmen, Hawaii oder NZ machen wir dann in 2 Wochen


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Februar 2008)

Also bei 1. und 2. wäre ich dabei. Touren finden sich hier genug 

Hoffentlich bin ich bis Samstag wieder fit.


----------



## Obotrit (20. Februar 2008)

Ich wäre für "moddern", doch leider bin ich die näxten zwei WE´s nich zu Hause.
Jedenfalls ist der Boden zur Zeit ganz gut. Zum WE solls auch wieder wärmer werden. Also dann viel Spaß, egal wo.
Gruß Obotrit


----------



## skinny63 (21. Februar 2008)

@elfriede & mikelory: was denkt Ihr über Samtagstour?

meldet Euch mal


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Februar 2008)

Ich bin wohl eher nicht dabei, bin immer noch halb als Bett gefesselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikelory (21. Februar 2008)

HEy!!
Generell bin ich für alles offen, möchte auch auf jeden Fall neue Strecken kennenlernen wie z. B. von euch vorgeschlagen Güstro, Malchin etc, aber bin auch voll und ganz zufrieden mit ner Tour Richtung Glashagen und Kühlung...dann bräuchten sich alle nur einfach aufs Rad setzen und losfahren ohne Auto-Anfahrtsweg.

Für dieses Wochenende wäre ich für die Doberantour.
Auf den nächsten Touren sehr gerne woanders hin.

Ihr müsst nochmal sagen, wann und wo wir uns treffen wollen,Samstag 9:30 in der Stadt / Warnemünde / Schutow...?
Wieviel Km / Stunden wären es dann?(Damit ich weiß wieviele Cornyriegel ich mitbringe)
Bis denn


----------



## Elfriede (21. Februar 2008)

@skinny: Sorry, aber mein Steuersatz murkst grade rum. Ich bekomme meinen neuen wohl erst nächste Woche. Dann gehts aber wieder richtig los!  

@lory: Deine bestellten Teile kommen wohl morgen oder übermorgen an. Musst dann mal sagen, ob du sie abholen willst, oder ob es bis nächstes Wochenende warten kann.

MfG Björn


----------



## skinny63 (22. Februar 2008)

kurzer Zwischenstand: Tiger, Elfriede & Obotrit sind am 23. nicht dabei

bleibt: lory & mikelory & Skinny

Vorschlag: 10 Uhr Treffpunkt Rathaus HRO (am Anbau) und dann Tour de Kühlung oder nur durch den (Hütter) Wald max. 5 h (ca. 80 km bis Bastorf & retour)

stelle die Tour ins lmb ein


----------



## mikelory (22. Februar 2008)

HEy Skinny63! Tut mir leid das ich immer erst abends ans Internet komme.
Ich werd morgen zu 90 % doch nicht mitkommen können, ich kann es leider nur kurzfristig entscheiden. Für den FAll das es doch klappen sollte werd ich dann morgen einfach zu um 10 zum Rathaus kommen und sehen ob ihr dort steht, wenn ihr nicht dort seid(falls ihr zu zweit nicht fahren wollt oder aus welchem grund auch immer) ists auch kein problem, dann geh ich halt nochmal allein radeln und komme nächstes mal mit euch mit..


----------



## skinny63 (24. Februar 2008)

also, an alle, die es Samstag nicht zum Rathaus geschafft haben 

Ihr habt was verpasst, den ganzen Modder durften sich Lory & ich nun allein teilen.

Bilder folgen, wieder eine schöne Tour und diesmal bleibt der Sonntag zum Regenerieren.

bei Bikemap zum Nachschieben: Route Modder bis Bastorf moderat retour


----------



## skinny63 (24. Februar 2008)

und hier:




Bikerstillleben:




Rest bei my Photos


----------



## Obotrit (25. Februar 2008)

Ich hoffe ihr zwei hattet richtig Spaß. Hat ja am Freitag nochmal richtig geschüttet und der Boden war bestimmt dementsprechend. Also bis die Tage.
Gruß Obotrit


----------



## scootie (28. Februar 2008)

Moin ihr nordlichter,

ich komme auch aus rostock, bin durch zufall auf den thread gestossen und hab mich mal pauschal angemeldet.

War früher passionierter downhiller und trialer. zb. Kaprun 1998(natürlich nur als zuschauer, da war ich 15 .
das Verlief sich denn n bissl, und nachdem das bike VORM Radhaus in Lichtenhagen weggeschnappt wurde, kam ein reines Trialbike von scott. was denn irgendwann einstaubte und verkauft wurde. Jetzt mach ich mein "Comeback"  und baue mir gerade wieder ein bike auf... Der anstoss war ne sehr günstige komplett neue judy XC von ´99 ?! ^^ ich mag die dinger

ich denke es wird ca in nem monat fertig sein.

also wollte eigentlich nur sagen das ich mich denn bestimmt mal 1-2 trails anschliessen werde.

also bis dahin

"guten Rückenwind"


PS: Wenn wer noch teile liegen hat, bin ich für sowas immer aufgeschlossen. Brauche noch Bremsen komplett, suche da entweder XT Discs oder XTR. Dual Control oder nicht, ich weiss es noch nicht! fährt von euch jemand das dual control system? umwerfer fehlt mir auch. Und was fährt man heutzutage fürn sattel? früher war es der Selle Italia Flite aber wenns denn mal ne längere Tour werden soll kann ich mir gleich Ersatzhoden mitnehmen


----------



## Elfriede (28. Februar 2008)

Einen Monat! Dann hast du ja noch Schonfrist  

Kauf dir doch einfach ein Komplettrad und setz da deine Judi rein. Die alte Gabel nimmst du einfach als Ersatz oder verkaufst sie hier im Bikemarkt. 

Kannst dir doch bei Jordan in Rostock z.B. ein günstiges Scott Scale bestellen und dann einfach die Gabel tauschen.

MfG Björn




scootie schrieb:


> Moin ihr nordlichter,
> 
> ich komme auch aus rostock, bin durch zufall auf den thread gestossen und hab mich mal pauschal angemeldet.
> 
> ...


----------



## scootie (28. Februar 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Einen Monat! Dann hast du ja noch Schonfrist
> 
> Kauf dir doch einfach ein Komplettrad und setz da deine Judi rein. Die alte Gabel nimmst du einfach als Ersatz oder verkaufst sie hier im Bikemarkt.
> 
> ...



komplettrad? neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee is ja so als wenn ich ins autohaus gehe und zum verkäufer sage, geben sie mir irgendein auto ich bezahl gleich. ^^

nee das is mir nix, ausserdem wirds ja auch mit liebe zusamm gebaut 

mach sowas immer lieber selber.

heute kamen übrigens meine laufräder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (2. März 2008)

so, da sich heute niemand zum Mitfahren gefunden hat

das habt Ihr verpasst, auf "der kleinen Schlössertour":
















also keine Schlösser fotografiert, das Motto war: zieht euch warm an

Tour auf Bikemap als: Rund um den Malchiner See


----------



## Elfriede (3. März 2008)

Das Centurion gehört wohl dem weiblichen Part? Das Ding ist aber nicht wirklich geländetauglich


----------



## skinny63 (3. März 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Das Centurion gehört wohl dem weiblichen Part? Das Ding ist aber nicht wirklich geländetauglich



Zur Frage: rischtiischsch

stimmt, sie wollte es aber so (unbedingt) und auf der Tour geht es auch zur Not mit einem City-Bike, 

p.s. das Rad wurde nur veröffentlicht, um Lory zu zeigen, mit welchem Equipment die Holden unterwegs sind, zwecks anstehender gemeinsamer Tour

außerdem ist "sie" gefahren und Ihr nicht?!


----------



## scootie (3. März 2008)

> außerdem ist "sie" gefahren und Ihr nicht?!




wäre n bissl laut geworden ohne reifen


----------



## TigersClaw (3. März 2008)

Ach Du bistn Weichei, ein echter Mann fährt auch ohne Reifen


----------



## scootie (3. März 2008)

wie recht du hast.... aber bei fehlendem sattel, bremsen, komplette schaltung hörts denn auch auf....


----------



## Elfriede (3. März 2008)

scootie schrieb:


> wie recht du hast.... aber bei fehlendem sattel, bremsen, komplette schaltung hörts denn auch auf....



So fährt der Großteil der afrikanischen Bevölkerung doch standartmäßig. Du bist echt ein Weichei!!!   

@skinny36: Respekt!


----------



## scootie (3. März 2008)

wenn ich sehe wie ihr auf so einem bike ne runde durch den barnstorfer wald dreht denn gebe ich zu das ich n weichei bin ^^


----------



## Lory (3. März 2008)

@scootie
Bist ja schon recht weit mit deinem Bike, da gibt es keinen Monat Schonfrist mehr 
Eine Frage hätte ich da mal: Wie willst du die Discaufnahme an der Gabel festmachen? Oder wird die Aufnahme vom Schnellspanner überdeckt?

@all
Wie sieht es mit nächstem Wochenende zum Biken aus?
Den Freitag werd ich noch brauchen um mein Rad zu vollenden.
Am liebsten wäre mir aber Sonntag.
Hab noch bis morgen abend I-Net.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. März 2008)

Lory wir planen schon, evtl. wirds ne Tour um den Plauer See.


----------



## scootie (3. März 2008)

@lory

also bei meiner gabel is die aufnahme für die bremssättel an der rückseite der tauchrohre, weiss ja nicht wie es bei euch ist ^^

quasi auf dem foto gar nicht sichtbar


----------



## skinny63 (4. März 2008)

@lory & all: ja Sonntag, wäre mir auch recht

wenn um den Plauer See, dann sollten wir uns noch auf einen Startpunkt verständigen oder Gegenvorschläge (für Touren)  

ansonsten Sa auch gerne ein "schnelle" Runde (also nicht wirklich schnell, aber dafür max 2h)


----------



## Lory (4. März 2008)

Hallo,

gegen Plauer See habe ich nichts einzuwenden.
Ein Problem könnte nur werden das ich am Sonnatg vorausichtlich kein Auto zu Verfügung habe. Müssen wir dann sehen ob wir alle wegbekommen.
Würde aber auch eine ruhige Runde Richtung Graal oder K'born mitmachen 

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2008)

Wie wärs mit der ruhigen Runde für Lory am Samstag, und ner Männertour am Sonntag?


----------



## skinny63 (4. März 2008)

@lory: am Sonntag hätte ich noch Platz im Auto, auch für + 1bike
oder 2 bikes hintendran + 1 bike +2 biker im Auto 

@tiger: genau, am Samstag ruhig nach Graal und Sonntag lassen wir es krachen (die Äste, die noch im Wald auf dem Weg liegen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikelory (5. März 2008)

Hey, wäre gern am Wochenende mitgekommen, "muß" aber für dieses We und die kommende Woche das Rad gegen ein paar Ski tauschen. Freitag spät abends nächste Woche bin ich wieder zu haus..
Viel Spaß euch!!


----------



## Elfriede (6. März 2008)

Hab voll die Grippe und liege mit 39°C Fieber im Bett! 

So ein Scheiß. Lory, mach mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Rad. Bin schon sehr gespannt.

MfG Björn


----------



## skinny63 (7. März 2008)

@elfriede: gute Besserung

@lory: Melde dich heute Abend bitte, wegen Tour Sonntag


----------



## Lory (7. März 2008)

Hallo,
irgendwie wird auch Sonnabend bei mir knapp.
Muss mein Bike ja noch fertigschrauben und die Regierung möchte auch mal nur mich sehen und nicht nur mein Bike und mich 
Also bei der Tour am Sonntag würd ich mich freuen, wenn mich da jemand (blinzel zu skinny) einsackt.
Hoffentlich regnet es nicht, bei mir kommt so ein komisches Zeug aus der Nase... , soll ja net mehr werden.

Greetz

PS:  Das Bild ist extra für Elfriede, der wohl übersehen hat das ich auch einen eigenen Fred zum Aufbau habe


----------



## Elfriede (9. März 2008)

Ah! Das sieht doch schonmal gut aus. Sehr schick der Rahmen!

Meine Kurbeln kommen wohl auch diese Woche und meine Krankschreibung endet am Freitag. Dann werde ich mal ein bischen schrauben und daran arbeiten, meinen vom Fieber ausgezehrten Körper wieder etwas zu mästen.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. März 2008)

Bin grad von der heutigen Runde zurück. War ne geniale Tour. Nicht zu extrem, aber auch keine Lullertour, genau mein Geschmack.

Real sieht das Scott noch genialer aus. Wenn ich nicht schon GT-fiziert wäre, würde ich Scott-Fan werden.

Gute Besserung, Elfriede.


----------



## Lory (9. März 2008)

Hallo,
hier mal einige Eindrücke der Tour um den Plauer See.



             ..........





...........



Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (10. März 2008)

Hier auch noch ein paar Beiträge aus der Knipse:


 





 



schöne Tour, vor allem, da die Wege noch leer sind,

bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Obotrit (10. März 2008)

So wie es aussieht hattet ihr tolles Wetter. Ich hab selbst (auf Grund von wenig Zeit) Samstag und Sonntag kurze Waldtripps um Doberan unternommen. Tat echt gut und ich komme langsam in Schwung. Waren zwar nur je 15 Km aber schön schlammig.
Nach Ostern werde ich mich wieder melden (wegen ner Tour). Bin erstmal über die Feiertage im Urlaub und werde vorerst noch trainieren.
Gruß Obotrit


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2008)

Sorry: geht das Foto nicht noch bissl kleiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (11. März 2008)

...klar doch ;-)
Willst ja bloß sehn was ich so dran hab.
Hab leider auch ein bisschen gewackelt.


----------



## skinny63 (12. März 2008)

@all: Wie sieht es denn jetzt am So (16.) mit Tour aus? Bevor uns die Ostereier und andere Leckereien vom rechten Pfad abbringen.

und wenn, dann was? hügelig, flach, etwas schneller oder moderat, lange oder kurz usw.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. März 2008)

Ich könnte am 16. wie gesagt erst ab so 13 Uhr. Angesichts das Wetters würde ich eine Tour mit wenig Waldboden bevorzugen


----------



## Obotrit (13. März 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei mir läuft. Ich hab den Tisch voller Arbeit und werde wohl erst Abends zum biken bereit sein. Ich muß alles bis Ostern feddich haben. Dann hab ich ne Woche Urlaub. 
@TigersClaw - vielleicht ist Wald sogar besser, weil der Wind bei 3-4 aus West bleiben soll. 
Sollte ich heute abend noch ne Runde drehen, dann fahr ich mal über Althof in den Wald und rüber zum Krankenhaus und schau mal wie weich der Boden ist.


----------



## skinny63 (13. März 2008)

@Obotrit: Dann schau mal bitte nach. 

Letzte Woche in Plau waren die Wege recht gut zu fahren.

Interessant wäre zu wissen, wer überhaupt So ans Mitfahren/Tourvorschlag denkt. Dann kann man schon mal planen.

Seid also bitte so gut und outet Euch hier oder stellt gleich eine  Tour   beim LMB ein.


----------



## scootie (13. März 2008)

also ich bin noch raus, bike is noch nicht komplett


----------



## Obotrit (14. März 2008)

@skinny: Die Sonne kommt gerade raus und es hat die ganze Zeit geregnet. Ich hoffe es bleibt jetzt so, dann werde ich heute noch ne Runde drehn (hab ja Heimvorteil) und leg dann nen Bericht ab. Die Forstwege im HÃ¼tter Wohld sind aber wahrscheinlich unpassierbar. Bei genÃ¼gend Zeit fahre ich aber auch dort hin und schau mir die Sache mal an. Fotos inklusive.
P.S. hat jemand von Euch nen guten Tipp fÃ¼r einen kleinen Trinkrucksack bis 25 â¬?


----------



## Elfriede (14. März 2008)

Also ich würde dir einen Hydro von Deuter empfehlen. Kostet allerdings so um die 40-50 Euro inkl. Trinksystem. 

Bin allerdings auch ein Deuterfanatiker, weil bisher nur Rucksäcke dieser Marke bei mir nicht nach kürzester Zeit hinüber waren.

Ansonsten gibts ja noch Camelbag, Jack Wolfskin usw.

Aber ein Trinkrucksack für 25 Euro? Da bin ich überfragt.


----------



## Lory (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

@Obotrit
Für 25 Eus wirst du nichts finden was dich *langanhaltend* erfreut.
Da würd ich tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Aber bitte kein Camelbak. Die Trinkblasen sind shice. Da ist Deuter weiter.

@all
Ich würde Sonntag dabei sein. Startzeit wäre bei mir von 10.00 - 13.00 Uhr drin.
Ich würde sonst wieder einen Küsten-ride vorschlagen.
Entweder HRO- Graal Müritz, wenn der Wind aus östlicher Richtung kommt oder
W'münde - K'born, wenn der Wind aus westlicher Richtung kommt.
Tourziele können/könnten auch weiter ausfallen

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. März 2008)

Ich wäre auch eher für eine Küsten-Flachland-Tour 

Aber vor 13 Uhr wirds bei mir nix, weil ich nach dem Frühstück 2245 km bis Güstrow vor mir habe


----------



## skinny63 (15. März 2008)

dann mach ich mal folgenden Vorschlag: 

Treffen am So 13 Uhr-13:30 Ribnitz Boddentherme 
dann Tour Rund um den Bodden

wer mag geht hinterher in die Sauna oder dann Heimfahrt

ohne es genau zu wissen, müssten es so gut 70 km 

habe es mal grob mit der Maus abgefahren

Bikemap: "vorläufige Boddenrunde" 76 km => Route ist wohl nicht gespeichert

Was haltet Ihr davon? Ist schön flach und da morgen der Wind aus Ost kommen soll.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. März 2008)

Hört sich gut an, Skinny, bin dabei.

Hier in der Berliner Gegend ist das Wetter angenehm, und die Gegen auch. Bin schon 1 1/2 Stunden geradelt. Wo schauts anne Küste aus?


----------



## Obotrit (15. März 2008)

War heut für 1 1/2 Stunden im Hütter Wohld -> Zeppelingehölz -> Eickhäge. Wege waren teilweise gute befahrbar. Hab die Nebenwege so gut wie vermieden, denn die waren völlig dicht. Ausnahmen hab ich trotzdem gemacht und so sah ich auch aus. Das schöne Wetter hat seinen Beitrag dazu gemacht. Es waren nur 25 km, aber schöne Kilometer. Wünsch Euch für morgen keinen Regen.
@Elfriede: dann werde ich wohl zu Deuter greifen. Mal sehen wie die sich tragen. Soll ja auch gut zu tragen sein.


----------



## skinny63 (15. März 2008)

@Tiger: Wetter war in HRO auch OK

@alle: Treff Sonntag 13:30 Parkplatz Bodden Therme in Ribnitz

also bis denne


----------



## Lory (15. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche morgen zu kommen .
Bin aber ziemlich geschlaucht.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2008)

Lory, morgen nach der Tour bist Du dann tot


----------



## Elfriede (16. März 2008)

Obotrit schrieb:


> War heut für 1 1/2 Stunden im Hütter Wohld -> Zeppelingehölz -> Eickhäge. Wege waren teilweise gute befahrbar. Hab die Nebenwege so gut wie vermieden, denn die waren völlig dicht. Ausnahmen hab ich trotzdem gemacht und so sah ich auch aus. Das schöne Wetter hat seinen Beitrag dazu gemacht. Es waren nur 25 km, aber schöne Kilometer. Wünsch Euch für morgen keinen Regen.
> @Elfriede: dann werde ich wohl zu Deuter greifen. Mal sehen wie die sich tragen. Soll ja auch gut zu tragen sein.



Kannst ja mal im bike&outdoorshop ausprobieren. Ich würde dann aber doch im Net kaufen, wegen billiger und so.


----------



## skinny63 (17. März 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal im bike&outdoorshop ausprobieren. Ich würde dann aber doch im Net kaufen, wegen billiger und so.



Ich würde dann mal freundlich im B&O Market fragen, ob was mit dem Preis möglich ist. 

Die Deuter Rucksäcke sind meist im Web auch sehr preisstabil. Ausnahme war zuletzt der Deuter Hydro Exp 12 (Rucksack camouflage-anthrazit mit Blase, Trinksystem 3.0), der öfter mal zum günstigen Kurs im Web auftauchte. 
Die Deuter Trinksysteme sind auch sehr in Ordnung, Ausnahme Mundstück (läuft gerne mal aus). Die Kamele haben dort noch ein sperrbares Ventil.


----------



## skinny63 (17. März 2008)

Tourbericht gestern:Start in RDG, "Rund um den Bodden" es waren dann doch 84 km, wir haben einen guten Schnitt mit knapp 24 km/h erreicht und schön was für die Grundlagenausdauer gemacht (schnellste Runde war Nr. 36 für 2 km in 03:50 min:sec). Höhenmeter 25! also flacher als Holland.  

on tour


 



an der Meiningenbrücke:




cu next week oder später


----------



## Obotrit (17. März 2008)

@skinny63, @Elfriede:
B&O ist ne gute Idee. Werde ihn wohl dort auch kaufen. Für meinen Helm hab ich auch Nachlaß bekommen da es ein 2007er Modell ist. Zudem habe ich noch einen Gutschein. Mit dem Ventil mach ich mir keine Platte, da bekomme ich schon was hin. Schon mal schönen Dank für die Tipps.


----------



## Elfriede (17. März 2008)

Vermutlich beißt skinny immer wie ein PitBull in sein Mundstück und zerfetzt es förmlich. 

Meins hält schon seit eineinhalb Jahren und ist absolut dicht. Das hält schon dicht.


----------



## skinny63 (17. März 2008)

@elfriede: mea culpa, liegt an mir und natürlich nicht an Deuter, claro

apropos Pitbull, das sind doch auch nur Weicheier  

aber eine funktionierende Lösung schaue ich mir gerne an, ist noch zu kalt für nasse Knie


----------



## Obotrit (18. März 2008)

@Elfriede: Ich hab skinny schon auslaufen sehen, ich meinen den Schlauch, äh das Teil aus´m Trinkrucksack. Dachte schon an bösen Fehler des Herstellers.
@skinny63: mach dir nix draus, wenn man den Rucksack nicht benutzt (siehe Elfriede) dann geht er auch nicht kaputt.
*lol*


----------



## skinny63 (18. März 2008)

in Sachen Mundstück  wäre schön, wenn mir einer zeigt, wie es dicht bleibt, weil ansonsten die Rucksäcke & Trinksysteme schon sehr gut sind

@obotrit: Hast Du schon was bekommen? Leider gab es ja nur bis zum 16.03. den Rabatt für "Stammkunden"

ansonsten: wenn nix geht, geht immer noch basteln


----------



## Elfriede (18. März 2008)

@skinny: Ich nukkel halt mehr, als das ich kaue 

Zur Not kannst du ja auch Einzelteile nachkaufen. Einfach ein neues Mundstück ausprobieren, wenn du es nicht schon versucht hast.

@Obotrit: Ich verbitte mir solche Unterstellungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (19. März 2008)

@elfriede: Zur nächsten Tour komme ich mit Beißholz, nur weil ihr immer so fix fahrt  

ach so, wir sind ja noch gar net zusammengefahren (also weder gemeinsam, noch Zusammenstoß), wird aber sicher bald etwas

hoffe, dass Dein Bike-Bau Fortschritte macht

...und Thema Basteln, die aktuellen Durchmesser der Schläuche und Mundstücke von den Kamelen und Deuters sind wohl nicht mehr kompatibel, werde mal bei Gelegenheit im B&O nachfragen


----------



## Elfriede (19. März 2008)

Oh mein Goooooooottttttt!!! Das Wunder ist geschehen. Ich habe endlich meine neue Kurbel. Juhu!!! Nach wochenlangem Warten!





Gott ist die geil! Und flutscht wie Sau. Werde sie gleich morgen mal an der Steilküste lang jagen.

Falls das Wetter stimmt werde ich mich Samstag mal im Wald um Doberan rumdrücken. Evtl. auch Sonntagnachmittag.

Also wer Bock hat bitte melden! Ne Runde Straße heizen geht natürlich auch.

Skinny! Du sollst nicht verschiedene Marken mixen sondern einfach mal das Ventil tauschen. Vielleicht hilft das schon. Bei www.bike-components.de bekommst du das Teil für 9.95 Euro. Alle anderen Teile gibts da auch einzeln. Musst mal gucken. Das hier unten meine ich.





Ansonsten den Klempner fragen


----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2008)

Elfriede, ich fahr am Samstag mit dem Käufer Deines Avalanche eine leichtere Tour, so Rostock-Warnemünde und denn gen Westen. Wenn das was für Dich is, biste herzlich eingeladen


----------



## Obotrit (19. März 2008)

@skinny63: hmm, den 16.3. hab ich verpennt. Dann kann ich den Wisch getrost wegschmeißen. Schade. Nee ich hab noch nix bekommen. Werde mich aber jetzt irgendwann im Urlaub drum kümmern. Freitag früh gehts los, aber ohne Bike. Viel Spaß in den Wäldern. Zur zeit ist echt geiler Boden. Bis dennsen.
Gruß Obotrit


----------



## Elfriede (21. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Elfriede, ich fahr am Samstag mit dem Käufer Deines Avalanche eine leichtere Tour, so Rostock-Warnemünde und denn gen Westen. Wenn das was für Dich is, biste herzlich eingeladen ich laub nudeln oder kartofeln mit gulasch und sauren gurken



Wann und ab wo fahrt ihr denn? Muss mal sehn, wie es mit der Arbeiten klappt. Muss noch ein bischen was machen. Bin gestern mal rumgedüst und hab mich gleich mal über den Lenker abgelegt. Verflixte Baumstümpfe auf den Wegen. Der erste ging, aber dann kam noch so ein fieses Ding und ich hab den Arsch nicht runterbekommen... 

Das Disaster im Leichtbauforum hätte ich dir auch vorher schon ankündigen können. Manche sind da ein bischen gaga, wenns um "ihr" Thema geht. 

Falls du dein Rad etwas erleichtern willst könnte ich dir die Tuneteile empfehlen, die halten auch locker dein Gewicht:

-Spanner AC 16 + 17 in Schwarz
-Tune Geiles Teil Vorbau in Schwarz
-Tune Starkes Stück Stütze in Schwarz
-Speedneedle Sattel
kannst natürlich auch andere teile nehmen... finde tune nur sehr schick.

Ansonsten gibts noch folgende Einsparungsmöglichkeiten:

-lenker evtl. carbon würde aber eher zu alu raten evtl. von syntace
-Sattelklemme durch Carbonklemme (wiegt 5-8g) austauschen
-Schaltung gegen XTR oder du wechselst auf sram mit gripshift xo. ist nochmal leichter.
-pedale gegen cronkbrothers eggbeater sl oder ti wechseln
-xt Kurbel ist ok, aber du kannst die Kettenblattschrauben gegen aluschrauben wechseln und guck mal ob alle Blätter aus Alu sind.
-stahlschrauben gegen titan oder aluschrauben wechseln... bring auch was!

Die Laufräder sind super und halten. Die würde ich nicht gegen irgendwelchen Leichtbauschnulli eintauschen.

Mfg Björn


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2008)

Bissl was getauscht wird noch. Beim Antrieb überleg ich halt, ob Sram oder XTR. Schade das Sram keinen X0-Umwerfer baut. Ne markenfremde Kurbel müsste dann auch her. Wird wohl eher XTR, an der Kurbel könnte man noch das kleine Blatt sparen


----------



## Elfriede (21. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bissl was getauscht wird noch. Beim Antrieb überleg ich halt, ob Sram oder XTR. Schade das Sram keinen X0-Umwerfer baut. Ne markenfremde Kurbel müsste dann auch her. Wird wohl eher XTR, an der Kurbel könnte man noch das kleine Blatt sparen



Kurbel würde ich als letztes tauschen, wenn überhaupt. Da sparst du glaub ich nur rund 50 Gramm.

Ein Tausch deiner Schnellspanner, Pedale, und Wechsel auf Gripshift XO + Schaltwerk + XTR Umwerfer wurde denke ich so das Meiste bringen.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2008)

Lass uns das morgen auf der Tour gequatschen, so 13 Uhr? Oder eher früher?


----------



## Elfriede (21. März 2008)

Hängt vom Wetter ab. Ist ja wieder alles nass und matschig. So ein Mist. Und dann muss ich auch noch einen riesen Haufen Zeitungen mit Zustatzwerbung verteilen... Ich glaub ich schaffe es nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2008)

Wir werden auch erst 14 Uhr vom Hansaviertel aus losfahren, also halt Dich ran


----------



## maddean (22. März 2008)

Das Wetter sieht ja super aus - viel Spass Jungs!


----------



## TigersClaw (22. März 2008)

Danke, Ar... 

Bei dem Wetter fahren wir nicht.


----------



## maddean (22. März 2008)

Schade, und ich wäre gerne mitgekommen *flunker*

Leider löst sich grade die hintere Felge meines Lieblingsrades auf, und das Rad steht daher meistens nur rum. Jetzt wo die Schönwettersaison wieder anfängt wirds Zeit das zu ändern...

Dann wünsch ich euch mal besseres Wetter für eure Tour!


----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2008)

Jungs wie schauts bei euch morgen (Ostermontag) aus? Wenn das Wetter genauso wird wie heute, werd ich auf jeden Fall fahren.


----------



## Elfriede (27. März 2008)

Juhu! Es ist da. Ich bin ja ein leidenschaftlicher Bastler. Nun brauchte ich mal wieder ein neues Bastelobjekt, dass ich mit all meiner Liebe überschütten kann. Geil! Only steel is real! Rocky Mountain Blizzard 20th Anniversary 19,5 Zoll und nagelneu. 





MfG Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2008)

Wann kriegen wir ihn fertig aufgebaut zu Gesicht? Wie willste das Ding überhaupt aufbauen?

Mein näxtes Bastelobjekt ist auch schon unterwegs, und zwar ein nagelneuer 2006er Zaskar Team Frame. Ich werde es als starren Singlespeeder mit Scheibenbremsen aufbauen. Gabel wird eine Carbotech Axima Alu oder eine Kinesis Max Lite. Bremsen XT 08, Räder meine alten vom 07er Zaskar.

Wie schauts Sonntag aus mit ner Tour? Das Wetter soll spitzenmässig werden.

Samma Björn, hast Du Erfahrung mit Schlauchlos-Kits für normale Reifen? Ich bräuchte da paar Tips


----------



## Elfriede (27. März 2008)

Der Aufbau wird wohl ne Weile dauern. Aber ich denke es wird wohl so aussehen:

Gabel: Race RC 31 Carbon oder Surly Instigator Stahl Schwarz
Bremsen: Magura Marta Schwarz
Vorbau, Stütze, Spanner, Klemme, Sattel: Tune Schwarz
Steuersatz: Chris King Schwarz
Laufradsatz:??? Schwarz
Umwerfer: XTR
Schaltung: Sram XO Medium und Gripshift und Rennradcassette und Hollowpin Kette
Griffe: Odi Lock On
Bereifung: Schwalbe oder Conti
Kurbel: Rotor Agilis XC
Lenker: ??? Schwarz

Von der Carbotech Axima Alu rate ich dir dringend ab. Hatte mir die Gabel mal bestellt und gleich zurück geschickt, weil sie so grottenhäßlich ist. Wirklich absolut bäh!!!

Sonntagmittag könnte klar gehn. Wenns geht irgenwie um Doberan rum oder so. Hab wohl kein Auto parat.

Schlauchlos bin ich noch nicht gefahren und habe es auch nie vor. Ist wohl immer ne schöne Schweinerei mit der Flüssigkeit die du da reinfüllen musst. Man ließt ja so einiges. Schlauch ist leicht zu wechseln und zu flicken. Und billig!!!

MfG Björn


----------



## scootie (27. März 2008)

moin moin,

@elfriede

sehr sehr schicker rahmen! das mit dem 20th anniversary und den disc aufnahmen irritiert mich n bisschen, von wann is der denn?

was bringt der auf die waage?

die kombi schwarz/weiss finde ich sehr cool, hab auch alles schwarz aber leider auch den rahmen. deswegen bin ich am überlegen ob ich ihn sandstrahlen lasse. natürlich in weiss ^^ 

jemand ein kontakt hier in der nähe? bzw erfahrung und preis?

übrigens bringen denn die schwalbe n netten kontrast rein.

mein bikeaufbau stockt zur zeit ein bissl, xtr schaltwerk ist da und die woche kommen wohl noch die xt ´07 discs. achso und die judy hab ich auf 100mm getravelt, hab ich ein nachmittag auf nem anderen bike getestet und obwohl sie ja nun vom bj her auch schon n bissl in die jahre gekommen ist(2000) bin ich voll zufrieden mit der gabel und werde sie auch ne zeit lang fahren!

gruß
oli


----------



## Elfriede (27. März 2008)

Der Rahmen ist von 2005 und bringt über zwei Kilo auf die Waage. Ist halt Stahl. 

Pulverbeschichtung hab ich mal bei Firma Hennig machen lassen.

Hauptstraße 3a, 18239 Groß Bölkow, Tel.: 03820770617

Rahmen Strahlen und Pulvern hatte 25 Euro gekostet.

Musst mal gucken, ob es die noch gibt. Das Ergebnis war nicht schlecht. Richtige Profis machen es aber sicher noch besser. z.B. Maxx Die machen sogar Dekorarbeiten und mehrfarbig. Ist dann aber auch teurer.

Ansonsten gibts noch andere Anbieter. Musst mal Googlen.


----------



## scootie (27. März 2008)

mein ich ja pulvern. wie kam ich auf sandstrahlen. aber 25 euro is ja ein bombenpreis, werd ich morgen gleich mal durchrufen.  ich poste denn mal wie sich das entwickelt.


ähm eine frage noch, hast du steuerrohr und kurbellager selbst abgedeckt? oder haben die das übernommen, weil beim pulvern ja doch schon ne dicke schicht raufkommt


----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2008)

In Güstrow gibts noch die Behindertenwerkstätten, die pulvern auch ziemlich gut und zu fairen Preisen. Bei Interesse gibts Kontaktdaten.


----------



## scootie (27. März 2008)

ja das würde mich natürlich auch interessieren


----------



## Elfriede (28. März 2008)

Du müßtest ins Tretlager irgenwelche alten Schalen oder Korken reindrehen, damit die Gewinde nicht mit Kunststoff zugekleistert werden. Alle anderen Gewinde müssen mit Schrauben versehen werden. Öffnungen evtl. Korken. Musst bei der Firma mal anfragen.


----------



## scootie (28. März 2008)

also hab gerade angerufen und der herr am tel hat mir 50â¬ gesagt.

wÃ¤re jetzt mal interessant zu wissen was die behindertenwerkstÃ¤tten nehmen wÃ¼rden....?!


----------



## TigersClaw (28. März 2008)

20 fürs Strahlen, 26 pro Schicht. Nur für den Rahmen. Mehrere Schichten sind kein Problem, Dekore machen sie aber nicht. Die Gabel und so kostet minimalen Aufpreis, nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (28. März 2008)

kannst du mir da mal ne nr geben?


würde da gern nochmal anrufen und fragen ob die evtl das abkleben übernehmen.

weil die ja bestimmt die richtigen materialen da haben, muss ja alles feuerfest sein....


----------



## TigersClaw (28. März 2008)

Bitteschön: 03843 / 23 47 81


----------



## Elfriede (28. März 2008)

Wow. 50 Tacken. Da ist der Preis aber gestiegen!!! Verraftes Volk. Diese Leute widern mich an


----------



## Lory (28. März 2008)

Hallo,

wie seht es so am Sonntag mit einer Runde aus?

1. Hütter Wohld
2. je nach Wind nach K'born oder Graal Müritz
3. ne Boddenrunde

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (28. März 2008)

Ich würde vorschlagen 2., Skinny ist bestimmt dabei, Elfriede wird einfach dazu verdonnert


----------



## Lory (28. März 2008)

Wind kommt aus Süden, laut Wetterdienst.
Evtl. kann man an der Küste bis K'born/Rerik und durch die Kühlung zurück.
Wie sieht es zeitlich bei euch aus?


----------



## TigersClaw (28. März 2008)

Ich bin zeitlich flexibel. Wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## skinny63 (29. März 2008)

Ich wäre wohl auch mit von der Partie (+ Sohn), daher nicht so üppig & schnell.

1. selbst mir zu viel Modder
2. eher Graal Müritz
3. morgen mal nicht, sonst gerne

eher früh starten (10 Uhr) und dann so 2h?!

Tiger kann ja die Tour einstellen (Start bei Real)


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2008)

Da isse:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6147


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (29. März 2008)

Huhu,

das ist mir fast zu weit. Erst nach Baden-Württemberg fahren um mich an einem Real zu treffen.
Bis morgen.


----------



## Elfriede (29. März 2008)

10 Uhr da muss ich mich ja wieder höllisch beeilen. Geht zur Not auch 10:30 Uhr  

Meint ihr den Real bei Ostseepark oder wat? Ich bin dabei. Morgen soll das Wetter sogar allerfeinifeinstens sein.


----------



## skinny63 (29. März 2008)

@alle potentiellen Mitfahrer: habe gerade mit Tiger die Verschiebung auf 13:30 beschlossen, Treffpunkt wäre der Real Hinrichsdorf (Rostock an der Ostsee) => Tour nach Graal Müritz

lmb ist noch offline

da es teilweise probs gibt, sonst den Rest per icq


----------



## Elfriede (29. März 2008)

Gut, dass es Google gibt. Also dann morgen 13.30 Uhr auf dem Anderen Ufer. Die Rückfahrt werde ich dann aber wohl über Markgrafenheide antreten. Dann gehts locker mit der Fähre rüber nach Warnemünde (Heimat).


----------



## Lory (30. März 2008)

Hallo,

Imperssionen von der Sonntagstour.



..........

..........



Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (30. März 2008)

Hier die Fotos von mir:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (31. März 2008)

So, ich lebe noch. Bin selbst überrascht. 

Allerdings sind die Bänder am rechten Knie etwas überlastet und tun weh. War wohl etwas zu viel des Guten. Der letzte Abschnitt durch den Wald war einfach zu viel... Wenns mal wieder so hart kommt muss ich halt einfach ne Sitzpause machen und ein bischen ausruhen sonst ist es einfach nur Quälerei und kein Spaß.

Aber Andreas, ich hab die Oma noch eingeholt und in einem harten Zweikampf hinter mir gelassen. Allerdings tauchte sie immer wieder in gewisser Entfernung hinter mir auf. Echt hartnäckig die Frau. Und dann noch das Knie... Das war echt Kamikaze-Style.


----------



## scootie (31. März 2008)

lach, wie alt bist du denn?


ich hab heut den rahmen fertig gemacht und in groß bölkow gelassen, er sagte kann bis zu 2 wochen dauern.

hab steuerrohr ,aufnahme fürs schaltauge und das "sattelstützenrohr" mit Aluminiumtape dicht gemacht, bzw abgeklebt. Hoffe das hält.

der Typ von der Radscheune in Lichtenhagen-Dorf war so nett und gab mir Blindstopfen fürs innenlager. Da war ich weil ich die antriebsseite von meinem Innenlager partout nicht locker bekam.

Die geben Ihre rahmen übrigens auch dahin!

Nachdem ich den Rahmen abgegeben hatte hab ich mir gedacht, gehst mal noch mit dem animalischen Mitbewohner ein bisschen in den Wald, und bog in einen Waldweg ein was denn so endete(siehe Foto). Gott sei Dank war ein Freund mit abschleppseil nur ne halbe stunde entfernt.


----------



## Elfriede (31. März 2008)

Vor der Tour war ich 25. Nach der Tour hab ich mich gefühlt wie... 

Ich frag mich, ob die Alufolie das Sandstrahlen überlebt. Der Stopfen im Tretlager sieht so nach Plaste aus. Hoffentlich nehmen die den vor dem Backen raus...


----------



## scootie (31. März 2008)

nee nee der is aus metall, bei dem tape bin ich mir auch noch sehr sehr unsicher...


----------



## TigersClaw (31. März 2008)

Welche Farbe bzw. Pulver bekommt er denn?


----------



## scootie (31. März 2008)

er wird schneeweiss, und der rest vom bike größtenteils schwarz. 

bin jetzt natürlich am überlegen ob irgendwelche decals oder so raufkommen auf den rahmen, aber mir fällt nix vernünftiges ein....


----------



## scootie (31. März 2008)

das wär doch was  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ONE-RARE-KLEIN-A...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


nee ich glaub ich mach mir selber aufkleber fertig, mal gucken wie ich "es" nenne


----------



## scootie (1. April 2008)

moin,

also ganz überraschend is der rahmen schon fertig, war denn heut mittag da und hab ihn abgeholt. Das aluminiumtape hat das strahlen nur suboptimal überstanden. überall ausser am steuersatz ist es abgegangen, aber das tut nix zur sache. passt trotzdem alles gut! Am steuersatz musst ich es schon ziemlich abkratzen weil das durch die hitze noch mehr klebt. hab alles abgemacht, klebe reste mit heissem wasser und fit entfernt, und danach wieder alles eingebaut und gut gefettet. Die Stopfen am innenlager haben gute arbeit geleistet, konnte das lager einfach ganz normal wieder einbauen. ja und hier das ergebnis, bin voll zufrieden und genauso hab ichs mir vorgestellt!


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2008)

Sieht Klasse aus. Ist es ein Klein? Wenn nicht, lass den Quatsch.


----------



## scootie (1. April 2008)

natürlich ist es keins, würde sowas auch nicht machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (4. April 2008)

Hi Leudde,
falls ihr am WE ne Tour vorhabt, rate ich Euch nicht den Hütter Wohld zu befahren. Echt schlimm hier. Die Wald"schrate" haben alles mit ihren Fahrzeugen demoliert was an Wegen noch befahrbar war. Auch in der Eickhäge (Wald hinter Althof) wurden Bäume gefällt und liegen gelassen. Ich hoffe das wird auch wieder aufgeräumt. Im Kellerswald war ich jetzt noch nicht. Zudem sind die Wege sehr seifig. Kann man fahren und so sieht man dann auch aus. Also bis denn
Gruß Obotrit


----------



## skinny63 (7. April 2008)

@obotrit: Danke für den Tip, wir haben es trotzdem gewagt, sind aber nicht weit gekommen

hier noch alles frisch:


 



an der Quelle:


 



und zu guter letzt (leider hatte der Fotograf keine ruhige Hand):


----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2008)

Lustig wars aber auf jeden Fall 

Und der Seniorenteller im Quellental war auch sehr lecker


----------



## Lory (7. April 2008)

Huhu,
das sieht lustig aus.
2 Fully's im Schlamm.
Wie sieht es denn so an diesem Wochenende aus?

Lory


----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn so an diesem Wochenende aus?



Mein Vorschlag: wenns Wetter gut is, Müritz-Tour, ansonsten irgendwas hier in der Umgebung. Wie wärs mit ner Tour inne Güstrower Heidberge?


----------



## skinny63 (7. April 2008)

würde bei gutem Wetter auch um die Müritz fahren,
ansonsten bin ich offen, evtl. auch mal nach Hamburg (Umland) oder Rügen schauen

@lory: Umzug gut überstanden?

... und lustig war es, wir durften sogar *in* die Gaststätte


----------



## skinny63 (8. April 2008)

@alle: Meldet Euch bitte wegen kommendes WE. Wenn es vorher per Auto hinzufahren gilt, müssen wir etwas planen und brauchen dafür Vorlauf.

Danke!


----------



## Lory (8. April 2008)

Hallo,

Tendenziell würde mir Samstag besser passen da können wir auch gleich früh loslegen, aber wir können das auch gerne vom Wetter abhängig machen.
Mit fahren ist bei mir wieder so eine Sache. Fahren könnte ich, kann dann aber nur 2 Biker mit ihren 2 Bikes(LRS ausgebaut) mitnehmen.
Eine Müritztour klingt gut, da bin ich dabei. HH ist mir ein wenig zu weit für nur mal so einen Tag fahren.
Da ich nach Umzug noch kein I-Net habe, kann ich immer nur Vormittags bis in den frühen Nachmittag online mal gucken was so geht.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2008)

Mir würde Samstag auch sehr gut passen, Sonntag siehts eher schlecht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (8. April 2008)

also stell ich mal den Samstag als Tour "Rund um die Müritz" ein.

Wenn Wetter dazwischen funkt, können wir ja noch flexibel disponieren (Moddertour Hütter Wohld   ).

@lory: Wenn es nicht mehr Rostocker werden, hole ich Dich wieder ab!

Tour ist dann ab/an Klink, Parkplatz oberhalb des Strandbades.

heißt wohl Hafenstraße: 



Rest ist im LMB


----------



## skinny63 (9. April 2008)

so Tourvorschlag ist jetzt bei Bikemap unter: Rund um die Müritz (Test) angelegt

dazu gibt es dann dynamische Erweiterung im Südostteil


----------



## Obotrit (10. April 2008)

Hi, ich muß leider passen. Für große Ausflüge habe ich wenig Zeit die nächsten WE´s. Immer nur kurz. Ansonsten habe ich auf´m Golf noch nen Träger drauf und könnte immer jemanden mitnehmen.
Bis denne.
Gruß Obotrit


----------



## skinny63 (11. April 2008)

@Obotrit: Schade, wir rechnen fest mit einer demnächst größeren Gruppe, auch dank Dir  

Eine Mitnahmemöglichkeit für Bike & Biker ist dann sicher auch gern gesehen.

Was ist mit Scootie & Elfriede am Samstag?


----------



## scootie (11. April 2008)

bike ist noch nicht ganz fertig, aber lange dauerts nicht mehr....


----------



## Elfriede (11. April 2008)

Ich muss zu ner blöden Geburtstagsfeier. Das wird sowas von ätzend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (11. April 2008)

das is die richtige motivation  für sowas


----------



## skinny63 (11. April 2008)

@scootie & @elfriede

na dann viel Spass, beim Schrauben und Feiern!

für uns riecht das Wetter schon wieder nach Hütter Wohld


----------



## Elfriede (11. April 2008)

scootie schrieb:


> das is die richtige motivation  für sowas



Du hast ja keine Ahnung!!! Das ist ein Rentnergeburtstag. Der Mann wird vermutlich 1.000.000 Jahre alt. Wie die Gästebesätzung ausfällt kannst du dir ja denken. Und dann noch ein DJ der die ganze Zeit irgenwelche Schlager spielt. Und die Leute fragen einen: "Und, was macht das Studium?". Bla, bla, bla...

Ich weiß auch nicht warum ich so unmotiviert bin.


----------



## Elfriede (11. April 2008)

Da hilft nur eins:


----------



## scootie (12. April 2008)

ich gebe dir recht, entspannt is was anderes....


update zum bike:

Schaltung is komplett = XTR Umwerfer FD-M961
                                XTR Schaltwerk RD-M960 SGS 
                                Shifter XT Dual Control 2007
                                Kassette 9-Fach DEORE CS-HG50
                                Kette Shimano HG 53
                                XTR Schaltzüge(Schwarze bowdenzüge  rrrrrrrrr

Bremsen komplett = XT Dual control Disc 2007 
                            vorne 6loch 160mm (wollte eigentlich 180 aber rock                       shox sagt max. 165mm bei judy )
                             hinten 180mm 6loch

                            Koolstop XT/XTR Beläge


Fehlende Teile: Reifen vo u. hi
Sattel
Griffe
                     Pedalen
                     gimmicks


----------



## TigersClaw (12. April 2008)

Bin grad von der Tour zurück, ich lass einfach ma die Fakten sprechen:

Tour rund um die Müritz
137,6 km
6:43 reine Fahrzeit

Aber alles in allem war es wieder einmal eine sehr geniale Tour.


----------



## Obotrit (17. April 2008)

Hattest ja auch schönes Wetter.........
Wie siehts jetzt am WE aus - Wenn ich aufm Damm bin trete ich mal wieder durch n Wald ne Runde. Ich muß wieder auf Touren kommen. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht, aber der Boden wird "gut" sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. April 2008)

Samstag steht ne Lullertour mit einem blutigen Anfänger an 
Rostock-Warnemünde und denn Richtung Kühlungsborn.

Für Sonntag evtl. Umrundung vom Malchiner See, mit Frauen, also ebenfalls gemässigtes Tempo.


----------



## Elfriede (17. April 2008)

Gemäßigtes Tempo? Du spinnst doch. Letztes Mal bin ich fast verreckt!!! Aber das lag wohl eher daran, dass ich mit dem Rad die ganze Strecke bis zum Treffpunkt im Gegenwind gefahren bin.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. April 2008)

Na doch, sind ja Frauen dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (18. April 2008)

ichhab schon bissl bammel vor der ersten tour wenn ich mir elfriede so anhöre ^^


----------



## Elfriede (18. April 2008)

Muahahahahahahahahah


----------



## skinny63 (18. April 2008)

Nachlese von der Müritz
unsere Bikes:


 

 



unsere Anlaufpunkte:


 

 

 



unsere Frauen:


       ja, das habt Ihr Euch so gedacht     


UNS:




see you next tour!?


----------



## TigersClaw (18. April 2008)

scootie schrieb:


> ichhab schon bissl bammel vor der ersten tour wenn ich mir elfriede so anhöre ^^



Ach, Elfriede isn Weichei, den biegen wir schon noch zurecht 

Skinny, die Fotos sind klasse geworden. Auf dem letzten Foto hatten wir knapp 130 km hinter uns, war kurz vor dem Zieleinlauf.

Für morgen liegt eine wirklich leichte Tour an. Treffpunkt 11 Uhr an der Kunsthalle in Reutershagen. Die Tour geht dann Richtung Warnemünde und dann gen Westen.


----------



## skinny63 (18. April 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Skinny, die Fotos sind klasse geworden. Auf dem letzten Foto hatten wir knapp 130 km hinter uns, war kurz vor dem Zieleinlauf.



eins habe ich noch:

Tiger wollte, dass ich es "Einmarsch der Gladiatoren" nenne




weiß jetzt nicht, warum?


----------



## TigersClaw (18. April 2008)

Boah, dadd is fies. Na warte, das gibt ne Abreibung )


----------



## kingpin166 (18. April 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Samstag steht ne Lullertour mit einem blutigen Anfänger an
> Rostock-Warnemünde und denn Richtung Kühlungsborn.
> 
> Für Sonntag evtl. Umrundung vom Malchiner See, mit Frauen, also ebenfalls gemässigtes Tempo.




Ich werd dir gleich "Lullertour"..


----------



## TigersClaw (18. April 2008)

kingpin166 schrieb:


> Ich werd dir gleich "Lullertour"..



Dadd sehen wir morgen )


----------



## kingpin166 (18. April 2008)

Vergiss nich das Werkzeug, sonst gibs gar keine Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (18. April 2008)

Für Dich nicht, für mich schon )


----------



## Obotrit (19. April 2008)

Auf Lullertoure wie Eure heute hätt ich auch mal Bock, doch ich muß mein Wagen fertig machen. Hab nächste Woch TÜV. Vielleicht fahre ich dann los. Vlt kreuzen sich unsere Wege. Ihr fahrt ja über Nienhagen und solltet gegen 12.17 dort sein. Schätze ich mal.
Wie es morgen aussieht kann ich def heute abend erst sagen. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## skinny63 (21. April 2008)

Wir sind spontan auf der Warnow-Tour angetreten und was soll ich sagen?

Wir haben es geschafft.

Ihr dürft raten, wer mitgefahren ist:



 

 



diesmal in Begleitung, die aber wohl nix von uns wissen wollte:


----------



## Obotrit (21. April 2008)

Dann seid es gewesen die die 105 blockiert haben.......? Die Schlange war ja endlos. Und alle hatten rote Pullis an. Ich dachte das wäre ne Veranstaltung der SPD ;-)


----------



## skinny63 (21. April 2008)

SPD war auch dabei, die meisten hatten aber Plattform-Pedale


----------



## Lory (21. April 2008)

Ja,
Plattform und KEINEN Helm.


			
				skinny schrieb:
			
		

> Und das bei einer öffentlichen Veranstaltung.



Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (24. April 2008)

Hallo,

am Samstag steht eine Tour an die so am frühen Nachmittag starten wird.
Da werden noch Vorschläge entgegengenommen. Sonst wird es wohl eine Wald/Dörferrunde. Die Ziele sind aber aber noch net so klar.

Am Sonntag wird es von meiner Seite auch wohl auch eine Tour geben. Auch hier werden noch Vorschläge angenommen .

Also wer hat Lust sich anzuschließen?

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (24. April 2008)

Samstag geht bei mir nicht, aber Sonntag bin ich dabei. Wie wärs mit Warnemünde-Kühungsborn mit Abstecher in die Kühlung?


----------



## skinny63 (24. April 2008)

Sa geht bei mir nicht  
So ist wahrscheinlicher, irgendwas zum Austoben wäre net übel, nicht so spät starten außerdem, damit hinterher noch Zeit für Sauna bleibt 

habe heute in fremden Revieren gewildert "Runde um den Wannsee"


----------



## Lory (25. April 2008)

skinny schrieb:
			
		

> habe heute in fremden Revieren gewildert "Runde um den Wannsee"


Nicht das du uns untreu wirst 



			
				TigersClaw schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag geht bei mir nicht,





			
				skinny schrieb:
			
		

> Sa geht bei mir nicht



Nicht doch, nicht doch. Nicht die Flinte ähh... das Bike ins Korn ähh... Raps werfen.
Dannn rocken wir eben am Sonntag ab 6.00 Uhr die Kühlung .
....
Bin Sonntag zeitlich ungebunden, da richte ich mich nach euch .
Die Route find ich schon gut. 
Vermutlich ist dann wieder Treffpunkt W'münde S-Bahn-Hof.
Wenn die Daten stehen trag ich beim LMB ein.
Bisher:
_Route:_ W'münde - Kühlungsborn - Kühlung - DBR - W'münde.
_Datum:_ 27.04.08
_Startzeit:_ vermutlich zwischen 9.00 und 10.00 Uhr
_Fahrzeit:_ 4-5 Stunden

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (25. April 2008)

Die Route geht okay, lass uns 10 Uhr ab Warnemünde starten. 
Da es durch die Kühlung geht, werd ich mit dem Enduro antreten 
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser, als es im Moment aussieht.


----------



## Lory (26. April 2008)

Hi,

ich trage die Tour beim LMB ein.

Greetz


----------



## Lory (27. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kleine (80km)  Tour gemacht.
Hier mal ein paar Impressionen, leider nur Handycam.

Warm war es......................Am Meer war ich


......



In der Kühlung war ich..............Im Hütter Wohld war ich mit den guten Plus- Riegeln


......



Hoffentlich bis zum nächsten Wochenende

Greetz


----------



## scootie (27. April 2008)

wir haben dich gesehen ^^ (freundin, hund und ich)

kurz vor börgerende warst du wohl auf der hinfahrt und wir aufm rückweg von rerik.

bist mit ca. 25 kmh an uns , ca. 12kmh (dank hund , vorbei geheizt.

es war die testtour fürs neue fahrrad, bis auf das sich alle 5km die schrauben von den bremsscheiben lösten und ein kettenglied steif war ist alles gut gelaufen, bin sehr zufrieden und fährt sich seehr geschmeidig.


Die Racing Ralph in 2.25 sind bestellt, das wetter war so gut da mussten die "schnäppchen" ausm Thomas Phillips für 3 euro das stück erstmal aushelfen!  Ich sag mal "oldschool" aber irgendwie gefällt mir die optik.

PS: die längere Bremsleitung kommt morgen ran   ich war am samstag zu faul ,konnt es nicht abwarten.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. April 2008)

Wann wart ihr denn auf der Strecke unterwegs? Ich bin zwischen 12-17 Uhr auch mit wahnsinnigen 15 kmh dort langgebrettert, dank Frau


----------



## scootie (28. April 2008)

wir waren so von 13:30 bis 16uhr unterwegs.

sind denn bestimmt auch aneinander vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (28. April 2008)

achso, wen es interessiert hier die tourenauswertung via google earth von meinem GPS/DIGICAM/HANDY/MINIPC dingens N95 ^^

Wer google earth installiert hat, einfach die datei downloaden und öffnen.

wer kein google earth hat . Klick

Ich habs leider erst in wmünde aktiviert


hier gehts zu meiner auswertungsdatei
klick

einfach unten die drei zahlen eingeben und denn auf "submit" wenn denn die zeit runtergelaufen ist, auf "download" klicken.


----------



## fogges (28. April 2008)

hallo hallo bin gerade in rostock zu besuch und bräuchte dringend einen trinkrucksack oder geeigneten fahradrucksack!! könnt ihr mir mal ein zwei geschäfte nennen wo ich sowas finde?? im intersport habe ich keine gefunden!
und vieleicht auch nen tip geben für nen model! suche eventuel camelbak mule oder deuter superbike! der mule ist für ne große tour vieleicht schon nen bissel klein also schon einen mit 15-30liter stauraum!! 
danke


----------



## scootie (28. April 2008)

hi fogges,

du musst mal in der kröpeliner straße in den bike und outdoor markt gehen, da wirst du sicher fündig.

Du findest den laden direkt gegenüber vom KTC(Einkaufscenter) in so einer seitengasse.


----------



## Lory (29. April 2008)

Hallo,



			
				scootie schrieb:
			
		

> bist mit ca. *25 kmh* an uns , ca. 12kmh (dank hund , *vorbei geheizt*.


Das ist ja ein Widerspruch in sich .
Da hab ich gerade Kräfte gespart, für das Strassenstück von Börgerende nach Heilligendamm. Da gab es denn einen schönen 34' er Schnitt.

@TigersClaw
Hast du 2 "Lullertouren" gemacht? (Bist du der Männerrunde unteu geworden )

@fogges
KEIN Mule, das Trinksystem, vielmehr die Trinkblase ist nicht gut gelungen. Das Einfüllen und Säubern ist sehr umständlich. ISt bei Deuterblasen einfacher.

@ALL

Bock auf Tour!!!!
Meldet Euch wenn ihr Zeit habt.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (29. April 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Hast du 2 "Lullertouren" gemacht? (Bist du der Männerrunde unteu geworden )



Ja, tatsächlich. Meine Frau hat sich Samstag erfolgreich gedrückt und Sonntag dann ihre Ansprüche durchgesetzt. Aber dafür hab ich sie gescheucht )

Was haltet ihr Donnerstag von Männertour mit anschliessendem Grill- und Sauf-Gelage? )

Seit dem WE ist meine Rodelbahn in den Güstrower Heidbergen gesperrt, son shice, nix mehr Downhill :-(


----------



## scootie (29. April 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr Donnerstag von Männertour mit anschliessendem Grill- und Sauf-Gelage? )




klingt vernünftig ist aber schon genauso geplant, nächstes jahr vielleicht ^^

aber guter denkansatz


----------



## skinny63 (29. April 2008)

Männertour am Donnerstag? gibt es schon, schade, wir fahren Richtung Hütter Wohld, vielleicht zum Spanferkel oder weiter zum Quellental

ansonsten mittlerweile riesigen Bock auf eine Tour (da ich auf Entzug bin )

wird aber @nächstes WE wieder schwierig, weil Samstag das vorletzte 1.Liga-Heim-Spiel von Hansa läuft  
und So muss ich gen Hauptstadt fahren

pfingsten ist paddeln angesagt

evtl. sollten wir uns abends mal für einen 2h-ritt verabreden


----------



## TigersClaw (29. April 2008)

Pfingsten bin ich wieder im Berliner Raum unterwegs, zumindest ab Sonntag.


----------



## Elfriede (29. April 2008)

Zitat Lory: 

Das ist ja ein Widerspruch in sich .
Da hab ich gerade Kräfte gespart, für das Strassenstück von Börgerende nach Heilligendamm. Da gab es denn einen schönen 34' er Schnitt.




Aaaaaaaaaaaaaannnngeber!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (29. April 2008)

Is doch nichtmal viel. Ohne die Bremser, die da unterwegs waren, wären 40 drin gewesen )


----------



## Elfriede (29. April 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Is doch nichtmal viel. Ohne die Bremser, die da unterwegs waren, wären 40 drin gewesen )



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnngeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebeeeeeeeeer!!!


----------



## scootie (29. April 2008)

klar, und mit brennstoffzelle am bike, wären es denn 60 ^^



elfriede was is mit dir eigentlich? is dein bike nur zum angucken? 

ich bin ja mal für ne richtige gelände tour, also mehr herausforderungen als kilometer ^^


----------



## Elfriede (29. April 2008)

Ich schreib grad noch meine Examensarbeit.   Freitag geht sie in den Druck. Dann wird wieder geradelt!!! Juhu!


----------



## TigersClaw (30. April 2008)

scootie schrieb:


> ich bin ja mal für ne richtige gelände tour, also mehr herausforderungen als kilometer ^^



Was verstehst Du unter richtiger Gelände-Tour?


----------



## Lory (30. April 2008)

Hi,

Gelände-Tour = Hütter Wohld 

@TigersClaw
Also wenn wir morgen eine Tour starten wollen, können wir leider nur eine Tageshälfte in Anspruch nehmen.
Wir können uns ja noch entscheiden ob wir am Vormittag (10.00 - 15.00 Uhr) fahren, oder eben Nachmittag (14.00 - 19.00 Uhr) fahren. Laut Wetteronline soll es am Nachmittag nicht regnen. (Wobei mir das Wurscht ist, wird ja eh eine Moddertour)
Also such mal ne Zeit aus und dann geht es in den Hütter Wohld zur Schlammschlacht. 

Alle anderen Biker sind willkommen!!

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (30. April 2008)

ja halt irgendwelche guten abfahrten, oder wie lory schon sagt.... ab in wald.


ich weiss das der kösterbecker wald auch gut is aber da is man auch in ner halben stunde durch..... is klar worauf ich hinaus will? Irgendwas wofür man auch ein *Mountainbike* brauch, sonst kann man auch Rennrad fahren 


ich hab halt keine ahnung wo es hier sowas in der umgebung gibt


----------



## TigersClaw (30. April 2008)

Lory, ich wäre für den Vormittags-Bereich, dann könnte man in Glashagen einkehren. Der Seniorenteller dort ist lecker und nicht zu viel


----------



## Lory (30. April 2008)

Hi,

na dann machen wir um 10.00 an der Fischkneipe im Hütter Wohld.

_Treffpunkt:_ Parkplatz Hütter Wohld/Fischkneipe bei Parkentin
_Route:_ Hütter Wohld - Bhf Althof - Kellers Wald - Bhf Althof - Hütter Wohld
_Datum:_ 01.05.08
_Startzeit:_ 10.00 Uhr
_Fahrzeit: _4-5 Stunden
_große Pause:_ Glashagen Kneipe

EDIT: Steht jetzt auch bei LMB.

@scootie
Du bist schon verplant,gelle?

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (30. April 2008)

Geht okay, ich werd aber 9:30 am Mediamarkt parken und von dort losfahren.


----------



## scootie (30. April 2008)

@ lory ja ich bin morgen schon verplant. leider


----------



## Lory (1. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich wünsche allen einen schönen Vatertag/Himmelfahrt.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Mai 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wünsche allen einen schönen Vatertag/Himmelfahrt.
> 
> Greetz



Dito.

So bin inne Spur


----------



## Lory (1. Mai 2008)

Hi,

die Impressionen der Herrentags"tour" von TigersClaw und mir.

at the beginning




at the ride




at the end








No Comment

Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (1. Mai 2008)

@tiger: Beileid, ist die Schaltung abgesprungen, weil sie sich vor dem Schlamm geekelt hat? oder downhill über die Baumstämme  

wir waren auch in der Ecke unterwegs, aber wohl andersherum und gemütlich, da war nicht mal die Reifen in Gefahr 

Spass hat es trotzdem gemacht.

@lory: wir sollten scootie auf die hütter wohld to bastorf runde nehmen, vielleicht hat er Spaß dran

muss dringend was tun, in 5 Wochen ist Gardasee, mein streckenziel habe ich erreicht (3 tkm), kraft und technik lässt zu wünschen übrig

Euch allen auch noch schönen Restfeiertag und morgen keine Kopfschmerzen, wir fahren anbaden auf Hiddensee!


----------



## scootie (2. Mai 2008)

wie is "no comment" zu verstehen?

1. no comment = es war halt dreckig


oder


2. no comment = wir waren 30km von den autos weg, da wird auf einmal mein schaltwerk mit der kette eins, ich pack mich hin.
muss das denn auseinander tütteln----> schaltwerk imm hohen bogen entwerten ------> kette im matsch kürzen( sich dabei n finger klemmen) und jetzt n singlespeeder fahren ?!


Euch trotzdem nachträglich n schönen Herren - Vatertag. ich hab n guten gehabt.mit viel bier

und heute zum ausgleich von RERIK bis nach WMÜNDE hab 1:19 h gebraucht. gut oder nicht gut? Ich muss schon sagen das ich meine beine jetzt gut merke und die meiste zeit der 27. gang mein freund war.

2 kurze pausen in kborn und nienhagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2008)

scootie, fast 2.. Allerdings hab ich mich nicht dabei hingelegt. Und es waren nur 10 km zurück. Singlespeed-fahren bin ich ja gewohnt, aber ich hatte den Gang (32:15) etwa klein gewählt, mit schnell fahren war dann auf der Rücktour nix mehr. Bin dann nachmittags nochmal 25km mit meiner Frau rumgelullert )

Jungs wie schauts aus morgen (Samstag) früh, Start spätestens 10 Uhr? Ich hab dann so 2-3 Stunden Zeit und hab Lust auf ne schnelle Runde ohne schweres Gelände a'la Hütter Wohld, sprich Strasse/Waldautobahnen/Schotterwege oder ähnliches.


----------



## Lory (2. Mai 2008)

Hi,

morgen geht bei mir net. 
Die Regierung hat Geburtstag.

Am Sonntag da ist wie ein wenig Zeit. Wie sieht es da so bei euch aus?

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2008)

Lory, na denn herzliches Beileid an die Regierung 

Sonntag geht bei mir nicht, die Regierung hat Einspruch erhoben.


----------



## skinny63 (2. Mai 2008)

@lory & tiger: gehe morgen mit Regierung zum Fußball

aber auch sonst wenig Zeit, nach Pfingsten wird es besser oder halt abends mal

@scootie: Respekt 

anbaden hat heute stattgefunden


----------



## scootie (3. Mai 2008)

heute war kleine rostock tour angesagt. War mit nem kumpel unterwegs, und haben einen abstecher in den Bikepark gemacht. Der im Barnstorfer wald. Da hats mich auch pauschal entschärft und ich ging übern lenker, aber ausser schürfwunde am ellenbogen und minimaler kratzer am bremshebel is alles gut.

Die freaks die da jeden tag fahren haben es halt einfach drauf und das sieht alles einfacher aus als es ist.

Ich bleibe denn doch lieber bei Schnellen Fahrten durch Deutschlands Wälder.  

schönen samstag noch


----------



## scootie (5. Mai 2008)

Ich hab 2 neue Errungenschaften ^^

der Vorbau muss leider erstmal warten, hab mich nämlich beim bestellen verguckt was die Größe der Lenkerklemme angeht.

aber Lenker muss eh neu also kann man da ja gleich die richtige größe nehmen.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2008)

scootie, ich würd den Vorbau auch schwarz machen, das passt sonst nicht. Evtl. noch ne schwarze Gabel.


----------



## scootie (5. Mai 2008)

doch das macht sich gut zum weissen rahmen.

ich bekomm evtl noch n weissen lenker


----------



## Lory (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wer von euch (Rostockern) hat denn mal Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde?

@scootie
Stell mal bitte en Gesamtbild vom BIke rein

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (5. Mai 2008)

also ich hätte definitiv mal lust auf ne feierabendrunde, passt mir besser als am we, aber diese woche bin ich mal wieder komplett raus.

foto kommt, handy läd gerade.


----------



## Obotrit (8. Mai 2008)

@tiger
Zu Deiner Herrentagstour..... hast Dich wohl auch verfahren wie ich vor ein paar Wochen. Bin dann bei einer riesigen Holzbrücke im Wohld rausgekommen. Hab mich dann weiter durchgeschlagen in Richtung Karpfenteiche und bin beim letzten rausgekommen. Da war ich noch nie. Tour war geil. Würde ich nochmal machen. Wie wärs mit ner kurzen jetzt am WE durch den Wohld. Evtl durch bis Heiligendamm....??? Bin heute wieder on per ICQ.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Mai 2008)

Obotrit: nee verfahren hab ich mich nicht, hatte ja einen ortskundigen Führer 

Ich hab über Pfingsten keine Zeit für ne Tour. Aber das WE danach ist mein Enduro wieder einsatzbereit. Neues Schaltauge ist schon dran, und das Paket mit neuem Schaltwerk unterwegs


----------



## Obotrit (9. Mai 2008)

@Lory: Feierabendrunde ist gut - Bei mir so gegen 20.00 Uhr ;-) 
Zur Zeit schaff ich es jedoch nicht. Am WE wirds wahrscheinlich auch nix.
Pfrohe Pfingsten


----------



## skinny63 (9. Mai 2008)

@die Nordis: Euch auch frohe Pfingsten

...und Feierabendrunde klingt gut, dazu sollten wir uns spontan per ICQ verabreden


----------



## Lory (12. Mai 2008)

Hi,



			
				scootie schrieb:
			
		

> foto kommt, handy läd gerade.


Du musst ja ein MEGAakku haben, wenn das immer noch läd 

Tja, bei mir ist erstmal Schluß mit biken. Irgendwie kommt so ein komischen Zeug bei mir aus der Nase und ich glaub jemand hat vergessen mein Ventil am Kopf aufzumachen, aja und mein Körper meint das er gut doppelt so warm sein kann als die molligen 19 Grad draußen.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Ihr ein paar schöne Pfingsttage hattet und euch schon erholt habt.

MFG Lory


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (12. Mai 2008)

hmm.. brauch von euch noch einer Teile? xD Wäre jah viel entspannter wenn ich die nich quer durch Deutschland jagen brauch und die einer ausm Rostocker gheddo nimmt. greetings.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Mai 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Ihr ein paar schöne Pfingsttage hattet und euch schon erholt habt.



Ja, war sehr entspannend, gestern 67km durch den Eberswalder Forst, heute 82km .... die näxten paar Tage kann ich kein Rad mehr sehen    

Lory, Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## scootie (12. Mai 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Du musst ja ein MEGAakku haben, wenn das immer noch läd




ja is gerade fertig geworden mit laden, das reicht denn erstmal wieder bis nikolaus. Is jetzt aber leider zu spät zum fotografieren 

als entschädigung gibs einen einblick auf mein neues Projekt ! 

ich mach einen Oldtimer wieder fit und hole ihn ins 21.te Jahrhundert 

bin gerad auf der suche nach einer Lösung für das "Dämpferelement" . der Elastomer hat mehr als ausgedient und fällt bald auseinander....

Wie ich finde ist es ein sehr schöner !ALU! Rahmen für seine zeit. Ich schätze so auf ´93 bis ´94


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Mai 2008)

Ein altes Proflex, Klasse, aber da fehlt noch die passende Federgabel, sowas in der Art:


----------



## Lory (13. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Elastomerlösung:

direkt an Proflex schreiben
durch eine Stahlfeder ersetzen bei Torsten  soll es wohl welche geben

Mach mal eine Bild von der Antriebsseite und gönn uns das  

Greetz


----------



## scootie (13. Mai 2008)

1. danke für den proflex kontakt , hatte gestern nix gefunden.

2. Torsten hatte ich schon angeschrieben ^^

Bin ja eher für eine "Stahlfeder-Dämpfer" Variante , wenn es sowas in der grösse gibt.

Federgabel, hmmm du hast recht das ding is echt stylish. Aber ich denke es wird wohl doch was neues werden. muss ich sehen.

Votec hat doch damals ähnliche dinger produziert.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Mai 2008)

Leute, wie schauts aus, ich bin Samstag bereit für neue Schandtaten. Tour oder Wohld-Einsatz, ich bin für alles bereit, mein Enduro ist bis dahin wieder fit.


----------



## Lory (14. Mai 2008)

Hi,

wenn es eine lockere Tour wird kommme ich mit.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Mai 2008)

Kein Problem, bin auch für ne lockere Tour zu haben. Biste aufm Weg der Besserung?


----------



## Elfriede (14. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Leute, wie schauts aus, ich bin Samstag bereit für neue Schandtaten. Tour oder Wohld-Einsatz, ich bin für alles bereit, mein Enduro ist bis dahin wieder fit.



Wenns Wetter stimmt und mein linker großer Zeh nicht wieder streikt würde ich gerne mitkommen. Wohld fänd ich gut, aber kommt ja auch auf Lorys Verfassung an. Vielleicht kommt auch meine Freundin mit. Ihr könnt ja eure Frauen auch mal anhauen. Dann wird die Tour bestimmt entspannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. Mai 2008)

Meine muss Samstag arbeiten. Wohld is dann wohl eher nicht das richtige Gebiet für eine entspannende Tour 

Elfriede, kommst Du mit dem neuen Rocky? 
Deinen Keiler würd ich gerne mal probefahren


----------



## Elfriede (14. Mai 2008)

Ne, am Rocky muss ich noch basteln. Ich weiß einfach nicht so recht, was für eine Gabel rein soll. Entweder es ist zu teuer oder sieht ******* aus...

Für den Keiler brauche ich noch ein 38er Kettenblatt. Dann kannst du ihn gerne mal ausprobieren. Aber 20 kg...


----------



## Lory (15. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:
			
		

> Biste aufm Weg der Besserung?


Naja dies will ich nun noch nich so sagen. Aber um den Anschluß an die Gruppe nicht zu verlieren muss trainiert werden 



			
				Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Wohld fänd ich gut, aber kommt ja auch auf Lorys Verfassung an.


Also auf mich müsst ihr keine Rücksicht nehmen. Ich fahr denn einmal um den Fischteich und setz mich dann zum chillen in die Sonne 
Also wenn ihr Wohld fahren wohld, dann macht dies, das nächste Wochenende kommt bestimmt.


@scootie
Wann gibt es denn nu ein Bild von deinem Weißem?? 
Oder was ist da mit deinem Hääändy los??

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Mai 2008)

Lory, ich bin trotzdem dabei. Fahr ich einfach GÜ-HRO-GÜ mit dem Rad um trotzdem paar km draufzukriegen


----------



## scootie (15. Mai 2008)

@elfriede

zeig doch mal ein zwischenstandsfoto.

@all

Ich glaube ich wäre auch dabei bei einer entspannten tour.


----------



## scootie (15. Mai 2008)

achso und foto kommt heute noch, fahr gleich ne kleine tour Reutershagen - Wmünde und zurück.

unterwegs stopp an der tankstelle zum putzen und denn kommt foto.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Mai 2008)

scootie schrieb:


> @elfriede
> 
> zeig doch mal ein zwischenstandsfoto.
> 
> ...



Öhm. Was soll ich denn da zeigen? Einen Rahmen mit Chris King Steuersatz, einen Tune Vorbau, Stütze, Speedneedle Alcantara, Crossmax XL Laufradsatz und ein XO Schaltwerk? 

Wenn ne Gabel da ist mach ich ein Foto...


----------



## scootie (15. Mai 2008)

uih das hört sich aber schon sehr sehr nett an.

welche gabel(n) hast du denn in aussicht?


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Mai 2008)

Elfriede, wie wärs wenn Du einfach das zeigst:







Sieht doch schon sehr genial aus. Oder is das nich Deins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (15. Mai 2008)

Nein! Das Rad gehört einem anderen Forumsmitglied.

Ich hätte ja gerne eine neue SID, aber die Preise sind ja momentan echt nur Wucher!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Mai 2008)

Verbau doch ne Pace, wie auf dem Foto. Fürs Gelände ist es eh viel zu schade, und auf der Strasse brauchste keine Federgabel.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Mai 2008)

Die Gabel ist:

1. nicht verwindungssteif
2. nicht wirklich für Scheibenbremsen geeignet
3. zu teuer (in Anbetracht der Haltbarkeit)
4. nicht gefedert


----------



## scootie (15. Mai 2008)

bau dir doch ne sid aus dem jahr aus dem der rahmen ist ein.


hier mal n paar fotos, das fahrrad hat noch paar baustellen sowie : Reifen, Vorbau, Bremsleitung und evtl doch noch die gabel weiss lackieren.


----------



## Lory (16. Mai 2008)

Hi,

@scootie
Das sieht doch schon super aus.
Ich mach mal ein paar Anmerkungen  

wo ist der Syncros- Vorbau geblieben?
bevorzugst du geschwungende Lenker? (zerstören die Geo des Rahmens)
Abschlußkappen der Lenkerenden müssen noch ran
Dualcontrol ist Geschmackssache (geteilt finde ich eleganter)
die gelbe Gabel in das Bike zu integrieren wird schwer --> weiß machen
der Sattel wirkt zu klobig, da könnte was schmaleres rauf
das mittlere und kleine Kettenblatt müsste auch schwarz
Pedale: Klickies sehen harmonischer aus
Reifen ist klar
ZÜGE: die hinteren Bögen sind auch großzügig
Das wird was 

@all
Wie sieht es nun am We, sprich morgen aus?

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Mai 2008)

Lory, ich könnte erst Nachmittags, so ab 14 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (16. Mai 2008)

@lory


der Vorbau liegt im keller, hab noch nicht den passenden lenker
ja bevorzuge ich, da ich auch gerne mal bei hindernissen das vorderrad hochreiße und ich finde dafür sind DH Lenker besser geeignet
mit den Abschlusskappen hast du recht
Richtig ! ;-)
deswegen hab ich gesagt das die noch lackiert wird
manchmal sollte man einfach den komfort bevorzugen
hast recht! is mir noch nie so aufgefallen
das änder ich immer je nach tour, im gelände oder bei kleinen ausritten fahr ich gerne mit normalen pedalen
ja bei den zügen war ich grosszügig da hast du recht. wird auch noch geändert

was die tour angeht, hab eigentlich schon mit vormittag gerechnet aber ich denke nachmittag geht auch.


----------



## scootie (16. Mai 2008)

wollen wir denn mal ne zeit ausmachen???

treffpunkt??? 

oder fällt es jetzt doch ins wasser?


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin dabei, was sacht Lory?


----------



## Lory (16. Mai 2008)

Hi,

jo morgen 14 Uhr gelle.
Wir müssen mal nach dem Wetter gucken, wenn Regen ist werd ich mit meiner Erkältung nicht fahren.
Route würd ich sagen Richtung Graal.
Treffpunkt, tjoa macht mal einen Vorschlag..

Greetz


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Mai 2008)

scootie schrieb:


> bau dir doch ne sid aus dem jahr aus dem der rahmen ist ein.
> 
> 
> hier mal n paar fotos, das fahrrad hat noch paar baustellen sowie : Reifen, Vorbau, Bremsleitung und evtl doch noch die gabel weiss lackieren.




Hi aus Hannover,
bis auf deine "Baustellen" echt nett 
Weiß ist in jeder Preisklasse immer wieder geil.

Ich habe mal eine JUDY XC in weiß pulverbeschichten lassen. Damals DM-Zeiten so ca. im Jahr 2000 war ich mit rd. 50 DM dabei.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2008)

Also, Treffpunkt 14 Uhr am Real in Hinrichsdorf direkt an der A19. Die Tour geht erstmal Richtung Osten, alles weiter wird dann spontan entschieden. Es wird eine ruhige Tour.


----------



## scootie (17. Mai 2008)

alles klar, bis denn


----------



## scootie (17. Mai 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi aus Hannover,
> bis auf deine "Baustellen" echt nett
> Weiß ist in jeder Preisklasse immer wieder geil.
> 
> ...



danke aber ich werd sie wohl einfach nur lackieren lassen, das ganze "abgedichte" beim pulvern is mir zu stressig, und die gabel sollte schon noch einwandfrei funktionieren.


gruß nach hannover


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2008)

Und was is mit den anderen Pappnasen?


----------



## Lory (17. Mai 2008)

Hi,

für Obotrit ist die Anreise vermutlich zu weit.
Und Elfride liegt am Strand .

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (17. Mai 2008)

also sind wir zu dritt?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2008)

Nee zu 4., mein Bauch und ich zählen doppelt )


----------



## scootie (17. Mai 2008)

gibt es denn tel nummer von den anderen? evtl kann man da ja mal durchrufen?!


----------



## Elfriede (17. Mai 2008)

Schon mal aus dem Fenster geschaut? Regentour? Ihh! Ich bin doch aus Zucker und drohe zu schmelzen!!!

Gut das ich die ganze Woche geradelt bin   Donnerstag auch noch mal schön fix von Warnemünde an der Küste lang bis hinter Kühlungsborn zu irgendeinem steinernen Leuchturm auf nem Hügel. Top Aussicht und was zu Futtern gibts da auch. Ein super Ausflugsziel.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2008)

Ja Du hast vollkommen Recht. Wir sind die Tour zu dritt gestartet, hams aber nur 500 Meter weit geschafft. Als ich losgefahren bin von Güstrow aus wars noch trocken. Mistwetter!


----------



## scootie (17. Mai 2008)

als ich losgefahren bin wars auch noch ok, aber wo wir gestartet sind wars echt zum :kotz: . naja 1km hin und zurück das is doch schonmal n anfang. und nicht zu vergessen , fahrrad ein und ausladen. das kost auch kraft ^^


----------



## skinny63 (18. Mai 2008)

So, ich bin auch mal wieder da (nach Urlaub) und Umbau:

Hier ein paar pics, habe meinen Lenker noch etwas unübersichtlicher gestaltet:



 

 





 



Die neue Forke fährt sich sehr gut und ich hoffe auf gemeinsame Ausfahrt am nächsten WE.


----------



## scootie (18. Mai 2008)

oh mein gott, mir wäre das 1. zuviel extra gewicht 2. zu unaufgeräumt ^^ 

aber jedem das seine


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2008)

scootie schrieb:


> ...aber jedem das seine



Und mir das Meisste 

Du hast zwar schon recht, sieht irre aus, aber die Funktionalität dahinter wiegt das Ganze wieder auf.

Für die gemeinsame Ausfahrt am kommende WE bin ich bereit. Sacht mir nur wann und wo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (19. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und mir das Meisste
> 
> Du hast zwar schon recht, sieht irre aus, aber die Funktionalität dahinter



da geb ich dir natürlich recht. sind schon nette sachen, da is denn bloss wieder die frage, braucht man das alles?

Übrigens sind die austausch"dämpfer" für das Proflex schon seit über 2 jahren nicht mehr auf lager!  

das heisst ich muss n anderen weg finden, soll ja universal elastomere geben aber das ist nur der suboptimale weg.


----------



## skinny63 (19. Mai 2008)

scootie schrieb:


> oh mein gott, mir wäre das 1. zuviel extra gewicht 2. zu unaufgeräumt ^^
> 
> aber jedem das seine



zu1. welches Gewicht? das von den Schaltern für die Gabel? Egal, ich fahre ja auch einen Sattel mit Bezug und Polsterung  
für das Navi sicherlich berechtigt, aber das ist ja "Kann" und kein Muß

zu2. wirkt auf den 1. und vermutlich auch 2. Blick so, aber die Bedienung ist eingängig, den Scott-Dämpfer stelle ich nur selten um, daher ist der Schalter in die Mitte gerutscht, meist benutzter Schalter ist der für die Gabel-Plattform (geht gut), danach Klingel (meist vergeblich) 

Alternative ist die Verstreuung der Bedienelemente über das ganze Bike. Ob das dann besser ist?

Zum Thema Tour am WE: mit Tiger habe ich schon mal darüber geschnackt, dass eine Hütter Wohld - Kühlung Tour mal wieder gut wäre.

Meinungen dazu?!


----------



## scootie (19. Mai 2008)

gut,ich reduzier mal die angriffsfläche 

also navi wär mir zuviel erstens wegen gewicht.

zweitens, Sogar bei einem leichten sturz könnte das ding schon hops gehen und das wäre schon ärgerlich.

könnte man ja evtl auch einfach im rucksack lassen. du hast ja schliesslich NOCH den fahrradcomputer 

egal.

ich kann samstag definitiv nicht, sonntag aber auch nur evtl. .Wieviel km hat die tour denn ungefähr die du vorgeschlagen hast?


----------



## skinny63 (19. Mai 2008)

@scootie: Fühlte mich nicht angegriffen, wollte es mir nur selbst "schönreden", ansonsten hoffe ich, nie so zu stürzen, dass das Navi praktisch über Kopf über Schotter rutscht (auch für mich)  

Tourlänge: kommt darauf an, wo wir losfahren (und bis wohin), zwischen 40 und 90 km ist alles "drin"

so 2 Wochen vor Gardasee wäre mir eine "knackige" Tour ganz recht


----------



## Elfriede (19. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube eine 40 km Tour könnte ich auch noch überleben.


----------



## Lory (19. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich bi nauch dabei. Von mir aus kann es ruhig knallen in den Beinen und meinen Nasennebenhöhlen .
Hab Samstag und Sonntag Zeit.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (19. Mai 2008)

also ich bin doch auch eher auf elfriede´s seite und max 50km sind drin ^^


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2008)

Also ich fahr bis 137 km alles mit 

Tag/Zeit sind mir egal, ich muss es nur vorher wissen )

Bin grad die Wettkampfstrecke vom WE in der Güstrower Heidbergen abgefahren, nette Strecke mit knackigen Anstiegen.


----------



## Lory (19. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich mach hier mal den Termindrücker.


*Treffpunkt:* Parkplatz Hütter Wohld/Fischkneipe bei Parkentin
*Route:* Hütter Wohld - Bhf Althof - Kellers Wald - Bhf Althof - Hütter Wohld
*Datum:* 24.05.08
*Startzeit:* 10.00 Uhr
*Fahrzeit:* Eine Runde hat 30 km mit 500hm, davon sind 25 km auf Wald und Forstwegen, Singletrails.
*Pause:* HÄÄÄÄÄ, was das denn 

Gebt mal ne Rückmeldung ob und wie der Termin geändert werden sollte.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2008)

Pass, ich bin dabei mit dem Enduro ... und diesmal bitte ohne verbogenes Schaltauge


----------



## skinny63 (20. Mai 2008)

Samstag: passt
10 Uhr: passt

Pause: 12:30 bei  der Froschklause (Spanferkel satt)

evtl. nach der 2. Runde nach Hause umfallen  

nu seid Ihr dran

@lory: schon mal Termin bei lmb reinstellen?


----------



## Lory (20. Mai 2008)

Hi,

LMB --> ist drin.

Was kost denn da die Ferkellei?


----------



## skinny63 (21. Mai 2008)

bin auch drin => lmb

ferkelei kostet 17,- eus ist aber ein problem, weil hinterher ist man so voll, dass keine bikerei mehr geht


----------



## Elfriede (23. Mai 2008)

Ich versuche morgen auch mal den Treffpunkt zu finden. Mal sehn ob es klappt. Bin aber halbwegs zuversichtlich. Ob es aber exakt mit 10 Uhr wird. Uhhh...

Mal sehn, wie lange ich durchhalte, bis ich anfange zu kotzen...


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2008)

Elfriede, wir treffen uns 9:30 Uhr am Roller im Ostseepark Sievershagen, das findeste sicher 

Kommste mit dem Keiler?


----------



## Elfriede (23. Mai 2008)

Ok, so machen wir das.

Ne, sicherlich nicht. Wie soll ich denn mit der 20 Kilobombe hinter euch herkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2008)

Prima ... Was ist mit den anderen, scootie, Obotrit?


----------



## scootie (23. Mai 2008)

wäre gerne dabei aber muss tapezieren, kotz.

evtl können wir uns alle sonntag nochmal zu nem kurzen ausritt verabreden.
hab jetzt endlich den syncros vorbau dran, hab ihn eben zusamm mit dem race face "evolve dh" test gefahren im barnstorfer wald. bin sehr zufrieden!!! 

prost!


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2008)

Na denn viel Spass beim Kleistern )

Ich kann Sonntag nix, muss Geburtstag mit meiner Schwester feiern.


----------



## skinny63 (23. Mai 2008)

gestern guter Ausritt bei Tiger um Güstrow:




und ansonsten morgen 9:30 roller, freu mich schon 

seniorenteller verdienen


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2008)

Den Seniorenteller gabs gestern leider nicht, aber dafür legger Steak vom Grill 

Gefahren sind wir bissl über 70 km, mit knapp 800 hm. Und wie immer war ich der, der hinterher gefahren ist


----------



## scootie (25. Mai 2008)

fotos? ^^


----------



## Elfriede (25. Mai 2008)

Also ich fand die Tour richtig geil...

- tolles Wetter
- gutes Futter
- ausreichend viele und lange Pausen
- schön viel Gelände

Und ein ganz großes Dankeschön noch einmal an skinny63 für die unglaublich deliziöse Verköstigung am Leuchtturm. Ein Gedicht... 

Vielen Dank auch an die Knabberriegelspender 

MfG der Björn


----------



## scootie (25. Mai 2008)

*lach*

ach mensch das hört sich gut, wäre gern dabei gewesen. aber ich hab gekleistert und abgerissen.


----------



## Lory (25. Mai 2008)

Hi,



> aber ich hab gekleistert und abgerissen.


Na ob das so ne gute Reihenfolge ist 

Jo die Tour war spassig (sorry scootie)
Auch ich möchte ein großes Dankeschön an skinny aussprechen. Der Sanddorn- Quark war/ist und bleibt vermutlich richtig lecker.
(Skinny ist auch übrings jener welcher der die Fotos an Board hat)

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (25. Mai 2008)

fotos kommen noch, muss mich hier rechnermäßig sammeln, aber dann


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2008)

Von mir natürlich auch Dank für die Verköstigung, und an alle für die schöne Tour


----------



## scootie (25. Mai 2008)

wie seit ihr denn genau gefahren?


----------



## skinny63 (25. Mai 2008)

@scootie: Tour stelle ich die Tage mal rein

ansonsten hier ein paar Impressionen:


 

 




 



Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## scootie (25. Mai 2008)

das erste foto sieht nach abfahrt aus, wo is das? man ich will auch mal wieder!!!  

evtl kann man sich in der woche nochmal verabreden, trete nämlich ab 02.06 mein neuen job in hamburg an, also werde ich nicht mehr so oft hier sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2008)

Das war eher ein guter Anstieg, ganz am Anfang. Ich hing wie immer hinterher, deswegen die Pause )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (25. Mai 2008)

achso hier noch die versprochenen bilder vom Proflex, der Urzustand ^^













Im Album sind sie nochmal grösser


----------



## skinny63 (26. Mai 2008)

@scootie & Andere: 

der Track vom Samstag ist jetzt unter gpsies.com:

"Hütter Wohld - Kühlung - Bastorf" zu sehen oder auch download vorhanden

ab km 31 bis 35 sind die Wege teils nur zum Schieben oder Tragen geeignet, da lohnt sich eine Alternativroute

den Trail "Panoramaweg" solltet Ihr Euch nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Mai 2008)

Hab ihn mal direkt verlinkt:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zmdyvzgnudwuqwjj

Und bei Bikemap eingefügt:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/33646


----------



## Lory (26. Mai 2008)

> den Trail "Panoramaweg" solltet Ihr Euch nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## Elfriede (27. Mai 2008)

Ist dieses Wochenende wieder ne Tour angesagt?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Mai 2008)

Bis jetzt nicht, aber ich hab Samstag Zeit und Lust


----------



## skinny63 (27. Mai 2008)

Samstag wäre bei mir auch was machbar. 

Hätte auch Lust, mal was Neues zu fahren.


----------



## scootie (27. Mai 2008)

also wenn wir früh anfangen(so wie letzten samstag) denn bin ich auch dabei.

ich würde sehr viel gelände bevorzugen, mal ne richtige herausforderung. wo es nicht um kondition sondern um geschick geht ^^


wann wart ihr samstag eigentlich zurück?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub gegen 17 Uhr ca. war die Tour beendet.

Gegen was neues hätte ich auch nix einzuwenden, so 60km mit 1500hm


----------



## scootie (27. Mai 2008)

so spät erst? oh nee solange kann ich nicht samstag, ich sag mal so bis 14- max 15uhr kann ich wenn wir um halb 10 starten.

aber das dürfte ja auch ausreichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (27. Mai 2008)

Bin grad mal die Strecke hier abgefahren. Einfach super, da ich wieder direkt vor meiner Haustür gelandet bin  

http://www.bikemap.net/route/6973


----------



## scootie (27. Mai 2008)

und ich war gerad mal wieder im barnstorfer wald.... kenn da jetzt langsam jeden weg, der wald hinten bei kritzmow is auch cool....


----------



## Lory (27. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Samstag würde bei mir auch gehen. Nur net so lange, da ich abends so ab 17 Uhr verplant bin.
Bin gerade von einer großzügigen(70km) Runde um den Teterower See zurückgekommen. Hab ca. 800hm gemacht und einen geilen Singletrail erlebt. Aber mom kommt nichts an den Panoramaweg ran.
Wenn wir was neues wollen, müssten wir wohl mit dem Auto irgendwo hin, da mir momentan nichts euch Unbekanntes einfällt, was technisch anspruchsvoll ist. Bei neuen noch nicht gefahrenen Routen ist es meist so, dass man die schönen Stellen nur mit etwas suchen erhascht. Richtung Landesinneren sind auch viele Radwege so an der Warnow lang und so, aber auch eher Bikeautobahnen.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Mai 2008)

Welches ist der Panoramaweg? *grübel*


----------



## scootie (27. Mai 2008)

einfach mal ein seite vorher gucken bei skinnys post.....


----------



## scootie (27. Mai 2008)

ich finde es aber auch gerade nicht auf der seite


----------



## Elfriede (27. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Welches ist der Panoramaweg? *grübel*



Na das Stück, wo es so extrem rauf und runter ging. Die Stelle an der ich zurück gefahren bin, um dich zu holen, als du uns verlohren hattest. Da hatte man einen prima Blick auf Kühlungsborn etc.


----------



## scootie (28. Mai 2008)

werft mal ein blick in meine bikemarkt anzeigen.

verkaufe da gerade ein Juwel für einen Freund. eigentlich schade


----------



## Elfriede (28. Mai 2008)

Ui, geil. Da es aber keine Scheibenaufnahme gibt...

Was solls denn kosten???

Und wie irre muss man sein, solch ein bike zu verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (28. Mai 2008)

ich wÃ¼rd an das ding auch nie discs ranbauen selbst wenn die aufnahme da wÃ¤re....


es war schon mal bei ebay drin aber da hat der typ sich leider nicht mehr gemeldet nachdem er es fÃ¼r 1785â¬ ersteigert hatte. Ich denke so um die 1500 ist ein vernÃ¼nftiger preis.

ist wirklich ein SahnestÃ¼ck.

Total behÃ¤mmert muss man sein, noch schlimmer ist es wenn du es in echt siehst. Da Ã¼berlegt man denn schon " hmmm der kÃ¼hlschrank bringt 500, den hund fÃ¼r 300 weg..... ok ich kaufs selber "


----------



## Elfriede (28. Mai 2008)

Ansonsten stell es auch mal ins Klassikforum. Die stürzen sich doch immer wie die Geier auf sowas.


----------



## scootie (28. Mai 2008)

naja also ich habs jetzt ebay drin, beim bikemarkt und denn noch unter dem punkt hier im forum "ebay" nochmal den verweiss auf die auktion.

wenn ich es jetzt ins klassikboard noch mach denn gibs ein aufn deckel vom mod.

oder meinst du ein anderes klassikforum?


----------



## Elfriede (28. Mai 2008)

Ich meine das Klassikforum und docht den Bikebasar:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=151


----------



## scootie (28. Mai 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Na das Stück, wo es so extrem rauf und runter ging. Die Stelle an der ich zurück gefahren bin, um dich zu holen, als du uns verlohren hattest. Da hatte man einen prima Blick auf Kühlungsborn etc.




ach meint ihr den bastorfer Landweg?


----------



## Obotrit (28. Mai 2008)

Hi, habt mich bestimmt "vermisst". War am WE in der Gegend um Anklam und hab da ne Burgen-Tour gemacht. 55 Kilometer aber alles ziemlich flach. Schöne Wege durch Wälder und Wiesen. Ich werde die Tour mal reinstellen, aber nach Anklam wird sich bestimmt keiner einfach so verirren. Wie es jetzt am WE aussieht weiß ich nicht. Lust hätte ich gern. Aber wieviel Stunden ich Zeit hab "???" *stutz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (29. Mai 2008)

Hier meine erste Tour bei Anklam. Es ist dort wirklich zu empfehlen.
http://www.bikemap.net/route/34622
Beliebig vergößerbar. Der große Straßenverkehr herrscht dort auch nicht. Da sollte man nur die Bundesstraßen nicht benutzen.


----------



## omega1984 (29. Mai 2008)

moin,

mal ne frage bitte in hro oder irgendwo inner näheren umgebung eigentlich nen kompetenten und freundlichen bikeladen ?

ich würd mir nämlich gern n bike kaufen, hab mich eigentlich auch schon verliebt, aber ich bin natürlich für gleich wertige alternativen offen. bin allerdings n bike-neuling und wollte zumindest das erste bike beim fachhändler kaufen

aso, ich wollt mir das cube ltd race holn, falls jemand gleichwertige alternativen hat ?  
bulls copperhead 3 disc ... jo ... nur gibbet das wohl nimmer 

und alles andere is soweit ich weiss versender
oder man muss grössere streichungen machen z.b. bei der gabel

mfg
Omega


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Mai 2008)

Davon gibts in Rostock doch genug:

Radstation am HBF
B&O inner Kröpi
Jordan in der Doberaner Str.

Um nur einige zu nennen.


----------



## omega1984 (29. Mai 2008)

ich sollte vielleicht noch sagen dass ich nicht aus der gegend komme.

und 
Bikeladen ist nicht immer = guter bikeladen (kompetenz & freundlichkeit)


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Mai 2008)

Wieso kaufste dann nicht in Deiner Gegend?


----------



## omega1984 (29. Mai 2008)

weil ich demnächst beruflich länger in rostock bin, und du weisst ja selber das man bei nem problem schnell hilfe haben möchte und nicht erst wenn man mal  wieder in der heimatregion ist.

vielleicht kaufe ich auch in der heimat, allerdings bin ich offen, und das argument oben ....


----------



## Elfriede (29. Mai 2008)

omega1984 schrieb:


> weil ich demnächst beruflich länger in rostock bin, und du weisst ja selber das man bei nem problem schnell hilfe haben möchte und nicht erst wenn man mal  wieder in der heimatregion ist.
> 
> vielleicht kaufe ich auch in der heimat, allerdings bin ich offen, und das argument oben ....



Wenn du dir ein Cube kaufen willst gehst du z.B. hier hin:

http://www.bike-out.de/

Wenn du ein Scott haben möchtest gehst du z.B. hier hin:

http://www.fahrradhaus-jordan.de/

Die Deppen von der Radstation am Bahnhof kannst du vergessen...

Die zwei genannten Händler bieten auch noch weitere Marken an. Ansonsten gibt es auch noch diese Shops:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&s...ct=result&cd=1&q=fahrradladen+rostock&spell=1

MfG der Björn

PS: Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Fahrradladen gefunden, mit dem ich wirklich zufrieden bin. Ich bin allerdings auch extrem pingelig, wenn es um meine Schätzchen geht.


----------



## scootie (29. Mai 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> PS: Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Fahrradladen gefunden, mit dem ich wirklich zufrieden bin. Ich bin allerdings auch extrem pingelig, wenn es um meine Schätzchen geht.



da bin ich genauso und rostock hat mich mal nun gar nicht umgehauen(freundlichkeit, bikekenntnis, ausstattung des shops).

bei jordan gabs letztens noch nichtmal n kettenstrebenschutz vorrätig. Hallo?

denn war ich vor 2 wochen in hamburg im B.O.C. da war die ausstattung schon besser aber auch nur mäßig.


absolut geilster Laden bis jetzt Cristopher Nies Cycles in Hamburg

Absolut geile parts auf lager, sehr kompetente Bedienung und coole aufmachung!


----------



## scootie (29. Mai 2008)

btw. wo gehts samstag nun hin?

noch jemand n geheim tip für ne tour?


----------



## Elfriede (29. Mai 2008)

scootie schrieb:


> btw. wo gehts samstag nun hin?
> 
> noch jemand n geheim tip für ne tour?



Ich will Gelände!!!!!!!!

Wo ich die hier dreckig machen kann:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (29. Mai 2008)

Ich will auch Gelände wo ich von DENEN HIER ganz SCHNELL absteigen kann wenns brenzlich wird


----------



## Lory (29. Mai 2008)

skinny schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte auch Lust, mal was Neues zu fahren.


= Hütter Wohld einfach mal unterwegs links oder rechts abbiegen



			
				scootie schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde sehr viel gelände bevorzugen, mal ne richtige herausforderung. wo es nicht um kondition sondern um geschick geht ^^


= geschick = technik = kondition = Hütter Wohld



			
				elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will Gelände!!!!!!!!


= Hütter Wohld



			
				scootie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch Gelände wo ich von DENEN HIER ganz SCHNELL absteigen kann wenns brenzlich wird


= Hütter Wohld

       

Also da scootie und ich net so viel Zeit haben, lohnt sich eine Fahrt nach xy wohl auch nicht.
Was mir eben noch einfällt ist so eine wenig an der Warnow lang. Da bin ich bisher aber nur den Weg HRO - Schwaan - Gü gefahren.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Mai 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Was mir eben noch einfällt ist so eine wenig an der Warnow lang....



Gute Idee. Irgendwas nicht zu unspruchsvolles. Der Heuschnupfen hat mich ziemlich umgehauen.


----------



## skinny63 (29. Mai 2008)

an der Warnow lang wäre OK, ist dann aber Radweg, wir könnten am Wasserturm starten und dann eine Seite runter nach Schwaan und die andere Seite wieder hoch fahren.


----------



## scootie (29. Mai 2008)

also wenn hütter "wohld" gut is denn würd ich sagen machen wir das, einfach mal frei schnauze drauf los....


----------



## Elfriede (30. Mai 2008)

Och man. Radweg ist immer so langweilig. Dann kann man auch Rennrad fahren...


----------



## skinny63 (30. Mai 2008)

denn Hütter Wohld "light" oder wie, traillastig, aber nicht so lange?!

@Tiger: ist das für Dich OK?

Treffpunkt dann um 10 Uhr Parkplatz Fischereihof?

@elfriede: schöne Schuhe, gab es die gerade günstig?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2008)

Denk schon, ma guggn 

Wie wärs wenn wir mal die Freeride-Strecke erkunden, die wir letzten Samstag gefunden haben


----------



## skinny63 (30. Mai 2008)

so Terminvorschlag ist "drin":

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6538

cu @alle, dann morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (30. Mai 2008)

fischereihof???

hab noch n kleines problem, hab mir gestern das größte ritzel verbogen(baumstamm)

jetzt ratterts sproradisch wenn ich auf dem größten fahre. hätte jemand noch  irgend ein austausch ritzel für die tour? ich weiss nicht, sind die aufnahmen immer gleich????

ansonsten kann ich nur aufm mittleren fahren(wenn gut gelände is stört das ja nicht so sehr)

oder ich bring euch und mir Oropaqs mit ^^


----------



## Elfriede (30. Mai 2008)

Treffen wir uns also wieder 9:30 vorm Roller? Ansonsten finde ich diesmal sicher auch alleine den Parkplatz bei der Fischerhütte  

Können wir machen, wie ihr wollt.


----------



## scootie (30. Mai 2008)

ja denn lass uns doch gleich alle beim roller treffen.... björn hast du nicht noch n ritzel liegen???



gruss
oli


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2008)

Ich muss leider für morgen absagen. 1. kommt morgen vormittag ne wichtige Warenlieferung und 2. hat mich der Heuschnupfen voll im Griff :-(

Edit: evtl. komm ich später zu der Freeride-Strecke und treff euch da irgendwo


----------



## Elfriede (30. Mai 2008)

scootie schrieb:


> ja denn lass uns doch gleich alle beim roller treffen.... björn hast du nicht noch n ritzel liegen???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du die Kettenblätter vorne meinst, leider nein.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2008)

Ich hab ein 44er Blatt von einer 760er XT-Kurbel, was isses Dir wert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (30. Mai 2008)

och du keine ahnung, was bezahlt man für sowas? ich hab keine ahnung. ^^


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Mai 2008)

Bei Bike-Components neu knapp 50,- , gebraucht würde ich 35,- vorschlagen


----------



## skinny63 (1. Juni 2008)

ein paar Impressionen von gestern:


 

 





 



schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## scootie (1. Juni 2008)

danke für die bilder, merke meine beine ein bisschen. ^^


hat aber verdammt spass gemacht, natürlich bis auf die aufstiege 

und essen war auch lecker!


----------



## skinny63 (2. Juni 2008)

mir hat es auch Spass gemacht, bis auf die Aus-stiege

lecker Essen kann, muss aber net

@scootie: good luck in HH & bei der Trailerkundung


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Juni 2008)

Jungs wie siehts bei euch kommenden Samstag aus?


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juni 2008)

Momentan unmöglich. Muss wohl nach Hamburg.


----------



## Lory (4. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Jungs.

Ich muss mal langsam wieder in die Gänge kommen. Das nächste Rennen wartet schon.
Am Samstag werd ich eine Runde im Hütter Wohld, Kellerswald und so weiter drehen. Wird ne Rennrunde werden, soll heißen keine Pause und fast Anschlag.
Die Runde wird zwischen 9.45 - 10.00 starten und vermutlich 1,5 - 2 Stunden dauern.
Wer möchte kann gerne mitfahren.

Um 12.00 würde ich dann wieder am Parkplatz Hütter Wohld sein und wäre zu neuen Taten bereit, diesmal auch gerne locker 

Meldet euch mal wenn ihr fahren wollt.
Wie sieht es aus Tiger, treffen wir uns um 12.00 am Parkplatz?

Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (5. Juni 2008)

Sitze in Erfurt noch beim Kaffee. Gleich geht es los nach Riva. Wünsche Euch viel Spass am WE. Melde mich dann nächste Woche


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Juni 2008)

Gute Idee, bin dabei, 12 Uhr am Parkplatz Fischereihof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (6. Juni 2008)

moin moin määäänners,

kleines update aus HH.

Job is perfekt.

Oberstes Ketteblatt hab ich mitm gummihammer wieder gerichtet bekommen.

Ein satz Nobby Nic in 2.25 kostet  hier 50

am sonntag wird die "Fischbecker Heide" erkundet (bikemap)

und die geschichte mit der bremsleitung is in arbeit ^^

.schönes WE wünsch ich und sonntag heisst es daumendrücken und mitfiebern!


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juni 2008)

Bei bike-components kosten sie 45,95 + 2 Euro Versand. 



scootie schrieb:


> moin moin määäänners,
> 
> kleines update aus HH.
> 
> ...


----------



## scootie (6. Juni 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Bei bike-components kosten sie 45,95 + 2 Euro Versand.




zuzÃ¼glich liefer - bzw wartezeit und die sehnsucht nach neuen reifen.... denn sind wir locker bei gefÃ¼hlten 70â¬ insgesamt ^^


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Juni 2008)

Die Lieferzeit is bei BC echt im grünen Bereich, ich warte bei den Preisen gerne


----------



## scootie (6. Juni 2008)

und wenn ich denn noch die reklamationszeiten erwähne falls mal was ist... nee nee die 2 euro mehr geb ich denn doch aus ^^


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Juni 2008)

Bei meiner Magura Marta waren es locker 150 Euro Unterschied zum lokalen Dealer 

Lory, ich sage für morgen ab. Bin noch nicht fit genug fürn Hütter Wohld :-(


----------



## Lory (6. Juni 2008)

> Lory, ich sage für morgen ab. Bin noch nicht fit genug fürn Hütter Wohld :-(



Dann mach ich alleine eine Tour


----------



## Lory (8. Juni 2008)

Hi,

hat gestern ordentlich geknallt. Hab heute sogar Muskelmietze....
Fakten:
Distanz: 45 km
Durchschnitt Km/h: 16.88
Höhenmeter: 965 
Aber ihr wisst ja wie der Sigma seine Höhenmeter kalkuliert.

MFG


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juni 2008)

Bin gestern und heute auch geradelt, allerdings reine Strasse, die gleiche Route: 30 km, Fahrzeit eine Stunde, ergo 30 kmh Schnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (9. Juni 2008)

Hi,

was haltet ihr von einer Feieranbendrunde in Güstrow oder Teterow?
Am besten am Mittwoch, da soll es noch nicht regnen.
Bei der Uhrzeit so ab 16 Uhr bin ich flexibel
(die mecklenburger schweiz um teterow ist schön)

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich wäre dabei. Dienstag geht bei mir nicht, aber Mittwoch sieht gut aus. Teterow geht okay


----------



## Lory (9. Juni 2008)

Na das hört sich doch schon gut an.
Mittwoch ist eingeloggt. Wie sieht es bei dir mit der Zeit aus?

Wie sieht es mit dem "Höhenmeterfresser" aus  ? (sorry skinny)

MFG


----------



## skinny63 (10. Juni 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch schon gut an.
> Mittwoch ist eingeloggt. Wie sieht es bei dir mit der Zeit aus?
> 
> Wie sieht es mit dem "Höhenmeterfresser" aus  ? (sorry skinny)
> ...



sieht gut aus, obwohl die Höhenmeter für juni + juli habe ich schon "im Kasten"  

heute geht es aber nicht, Mittwoch wäre ziemlich gut, so Treffen gegen 18 Uhr in Teterow? 

17 km/h bei knapp 1000 hm, kriege ich nicht hin, hier mal die Daten von unserer Samstags-Tour (Campanna-Grassi):

Dauer	3:29:05	 	

Minimum Herzfrequenz	77	S/min	
Durchschnittliche Herzfrequenz	134	S/min	
Maximale Herzfrequenz 	164	S/min	
Standardabweichung	19,0	S/min	

Minimum Geschwindigkeit	1,9	km/h	
Ø Geschwindigkeit	12,5	km/h	
Maximum Geschwindigkeit	54,6	km/h	
Distanz 	43,6	km	

Kilometer gesamt	7293	km	

Minimale Höhe 	60	m	
Durchschnittliche Höhe 	389	m	
Maximale Höhe 	1018	m	
Aufstieg	1255	m	
Abstieg	1347	m	
Abfahrten	2	 	
V.A.M. 	360	m/h


----------



## Lory (10. Juni 2008)

skinny schrieb:
			
		

> Ø Geschwindigkeit 12,5 km/h //Aufstieg 1255 m //Durchschnittliche Herzfrequenz 134 S/min


  und Respekt.

Also Mittwoch um 18.00 Uhr Teterow.
-für skinny's Navi: Niels-Stensen-Str. 2, 17166 Teterow 

- für Tiger 
Aus Richtg. Gü auf der B108 kommend, immer geradeaus nach Teterow reinfahren.
Am Anfang rechte Seite "Aral", dann rechte Seite Neubau Einkaufsmarkt (noch nicht eröffnet) --> geradeaus.
Dann kommt links und rechts ein Park, danach kommt eine Doppelkreuzung. Bei der ersten Kreuzung geht es nur nach rechts, bei der nächsten geht es nach links ins Zentrum und nach rechts nach Waren --> geradeaus. 50 Meter nach dieser Kreuzung kommt auf der rechten Seite eine Einfahrt VOR der Fußgängerampel --> dort reinfahren. und gleich wieder rechts. Da kommt dann ein kleiner Parkplatz und mein Auto müsstest du auch schon sehen. --> Geschafft 
Ich hoffe du findest es. Aber meine Tel haste ja.

Freu mich schon
Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Juni 2008)

Lory, mein Omega hat auch Navi, fest eingebaut )

Gib mal nen Tip, eher Zaskar-Gelände oder eher Enduro-Gelände?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (10. Juni 2008)

> mein Omega hat auch Navi, fest eingebaut


Ich schreib mir hier ein Wolf.
Warum hast du Tante Tom Tom nicht auch für die Gaststätte Glashagen eingesetzt??



> eher Zaskar-Gelände


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Juni 2008)

Weil ich die Anschrift nicht wusste, deswegen hab ich doch am Tel nach ner Strasse gefragt


----------



## skinny63 (10. Juni 2008)

Werde mich dort einfinden. Schon eine Tour ausgesucht?


----------



## scootie (10. Juni 2008)

> Warum hast du Tante Tom Tom nicht auch für die Gaststätte Glashagen eingesetzt??



lach


----------



## Lory (11. Juni 2008)

Moin,



> Schon eine Tour ausgesucht?


Na als Gastgeber doch logisch . Sind ca. 45 - 50 km Dorfwege, Forstautobahnen und ein kleiner Singletrail.
Nachtrag zur Parkmöglichkeit. Wenn ihr nach dem Parken kein durch Linden verschmuztes Auto haben möchtet, dann parkt auf der anderen Straßenseite. Dort ist ein kleiner Markt mit Parkplätzen, welche ab 18.00 Uhr nichts mehr kosten. An dem Markt ist eine Imbissbude und eine Bank. Ist leicht zu finden.

Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (11. Juni 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Na als Gastgeber doch logisch . Sind ca. 45 - 50 km Dorfwege, Forstautobahnen und ein kleiner Singletrail.
> ...



Boah, ey. Tut so als ob er Mountainbiker wäre (Dreck etc. = super, geil) und macht sich dann ins Hemd wegen Lindenblüten. Lory, reiß dich zusammen. 

Aber du trägst dein Rad ja auch liebevoll über die Modderpfützen hinweg. Aber das machst du bestimmt nur um keine Nassen Füße zu bekommen. Korrekt?


----------



## scootie (12. Juni 2008)

hab jetzt mal die bikestrecke zur arbeit gestern ausgekundet und heut morgen gleich in angriff genommen.

natürlich ohne die beiden verfahrer!

http://www.bikemap.net/route/38767


----------



## Lory (12. Juni 2008)

Hi,



			
				elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Tut so als ob er Mountainbiker wäre (Dreck etc. = super, geil)


Einspruch. Antwort:


> Aber du trägst dein Rad ja auch liebevoll über die Modderpfützen hinweg.





			
				elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das machst du bestimmt nur um keine Nassen Füße zu bekommen. Korrekt?


RRRRRRICHTIG. Ohne meine Überschuhe sage ich gar nichts.



			
				elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> macht sich dann ins Hemd wegen Lindenblüten.


Mein Auto steht liebevoll geparkt unter den schattenspendenden Lindenbäumen 

Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (12. Juni 2008)

So ihr Säcke...  Was geht am Wochenende???


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juni 2008)

Samstag is Kummerower See angesacht, weitere Infos folgen 

Für die Unwissenden: is bei Teterow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (13. Juni 2008)

habe mit mapsource mal eine Tour angelegt, ob sie fahrbar ist werden wir sehen  

steht unter Bikemap: Rund um Kummerower See

Meinungen dazu?

Start wäre dann in Pisede, Zeit?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2008)

http://www.bikemap.net/route/39073

Sieht gut aus, 10 Uhr?


----------



## Elfriede (13. Juni 2008)

Sieht doch mal super aus... Öhm, mal ne Frage. Hat einer noch nen Platz für mich und Radl frei? Weiß nicht so recht, ob ich ein Auto zur Verfügung habe.

Gibts einen konkreten Anfahrtspunkt? Straße - Adresse?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2008)

Edit: ich hab immer noch den shice Husten, werds besser lassen, bin also morgen nicht dabei.


----------



## Lory (13. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

bei mir ist was dazwischen gekommen.
Ich muss am Samstag schon um 16 uhr wiedr in hro sein.
Dies wird bei der Fahrt um den See ganz schön knapp.

Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (13. Juni 2008)

Dann fällt das wohl ins Wasser...

Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende?


----------



## skinny63 (13. Juni 2008)

Tour im direkten umfeld von rostock gefällig?

bin nach absage von tiger für vorschläge offen

standardrunde hütter wohld oder auch am wasser längs (mit Handtuch)


----------



## Lory (13. Juni 2008)

Hi,



> auch am wasser längs (mit Handtuch)


FRIER 
Eine Runde im Hütter Wohld, oder...
Evtl an der Küste bis K`born und über die Kühlung zurück?!
Start denke ich bleibt bei 10.00 Uhr.
Wie sieht es mit weiteren Vorschlägen aus 

Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (13. Juni 2008)

keine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (17. Juni 2008)

Hier mal die Tour vom Samstag:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/40035

Grüße Skinny


----------



## Lory (18. Juni 2008)

Hi,



			
				skinny schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal die Tour vom Samstag:
> 
> http://www.bikemap.net/route/40035
> 
> Grüße Skinny


Seid ihr abends nochmal los 

@ all
Tja am WE hab ich leider erst am Sonntag so ab 15 Uhr Zeit. Wenn dann bei euch noch was geht bin ich gerne dabei. Sonst werd ich alleine loszuppeln.

Grüße Lory


----------



## skinny63 (18. Juni 2008)

@lory: falscher link, sorry, ist die Sonntagstour gewesen, auch ganz nett, aber ohne den "großen" sportlichen Anspruch

hier nun der Samstag: http://www.bikemap.net/route/40028


----------



## skinny63 (20. Juni 2008)

so Leute, dieses WE wohl Fehlanzeige

also verlegen wir die Aktivitäten eine Woche nach hinten?


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juni 2008)

Bei mir siehts genauso aus, werd das ganze WE arbeiten.


----------



## Lory (21. Juni 2008)

Hi,

und wie seiht es morgen nachmittag aus? Wie geschrieben so gegen 15 Uhr dann so eine kurze Runde so bis 18 Uhr?

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juni 2008)

Bei mir geht nix, bin noch nich fertig mit verkabeln, und nen Rechner muss ich bis Montag auch noch gebaut haben *$$ im Auge hab* )


----------



## skinny63 (26. Juni 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> So ihr Säcke...  Was geht am Wochenende???



so, mal den Fred hochgeholt und auf dieses WE fokussiert 

Was geht? Wann und wie?


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Juni 2008)

Bei mir geht zumindest Samstag nix. Ich darf arbeiten $$$


----------



## Elfriede (27. Juni 2008)

Keine Ahnung. Steffen muss wohl arbeiten.

Ich werde wohl ne Runde fahren, wenn das Wetter nicht allzu schlecht ist.


----------



## Elfriede (30. Juni 2008)




----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juni 2008)




----------



## Lory (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wie sieht es bei euch am Wochenende?
So eine schöne Tour durch den Wald....
Samstag vormittag soll es wohl noch vereinzelt schauern, aber dann ab Mittag soll sonnig werden.
Somit steht der Tag schon fest, Über Strecke und UIhrzeit kann noch verhandlet werden

Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (2. Juli 2008)

Mensch, dich gibts ja auch noch.

Also mir ists egal. Meinetwegen können wir auch nochmal die Strecke vom Dienstag fahren (oder was ähnliches), dann könnte ich meine Slicks drauf lassen.

Ansonsten brauche ich früh genug ne Info, ob ich die Reifen wechseln muss.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs mit ner grossen Strassenrunde, Rostock-Schwaan-Güstrow-Kronskamp-Rostock, sind ca. 80 km


----------



## Lory (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

naja wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss...
Da ist mein Scott bestimmt traurig drüber, dass es nur auf solch ebenen Gelände bewegt wird.
Das Rennrad ist ja auch noch nicht da 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (2. Juli 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ner grossen Strassenrunde, Rostock-Schwaan-Güstrow-Kronskamp-Rostock, sind ca. 80 km



Wie jetzt? Fühlen wir uns schon wieder fit?


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Fühlen wir uns schon wieder fit?



Ich bin auch nach der Tour noch fit gewesen 

Kommendendes WE geht bei mir nicht, bin komplett ausgebucht


----------



## skinny63 (3. Juli 2008)

also bei mir haben sich die Möglichkeiten am Samstag zu fahren, leider gestern sehr wahrscheinlich in Luft aufgelöst

muss meine Rückkehr nach Rostock planen, was ja auch nicht so übel ist

zu einer schönen Waldrunde hätte ich auch mal wieder richtig Lust

die Abendrunde am Dienstag war auch nicht schlecht, habe auch die Abfahrt vom Kessiner Berg gut überstanden 

also macht Samstag was, falls es spontan bei mir klappt, hänge ich mich einfach da mit rein


----------



## Lory (3. Juli 2008)

Hi,



			
				Tiger schrieb:
			
		

> Kommendendes WE geht bei mir nicht, bin komplett ausgebucht


Gilt das für das jetztige WE, also 5.-6.?

Wenn dem so ist,dann bleiben wohl nur noch wir beide Elfriede. In diesem Fall ist es ja klar, was für Puschen auf die Felgen kommen 



			
				skinny schrieb:
			
		

> muss meine Rückkehr nach Rostock planen, was ja auch nicht so übel ist


 
Gilt das nur für Samstag? Hätte auch Sonntag Lust nochmal zufahren...

Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (3. Juli 2008)

@lory: Sonntag geht eh nicht, muss nach Berlin

für Sa gibt es da ne mini chance


----------



## Lory (3. Juli 2008)

So ich möchte hier nochmal eines klarstellen.
Wer sich am Samstag 05.07. und den darauf folgenden Tagen/Wochen bis Ende Juli vermehrt vor dem Fernseher aufhält, speziell am Nachmittag, und dort Menschen sieht deren beste Freunde "HemAssist" und "Hemopure" sind und in Folge dessen was er dort im TV gesehen hat, den inneren Zwang verspürt sich auf ein Fortbewegungsmittel zu setzen, welches in Fachkreisen Rennrad genannt wird, der ist eindeutig der Tour de France verfallen.

Also die Ausrede "Ich musste TDF gucken" zählt nicht. Lasst es uns besser machen und für unsere Höhenmeter ehrlich schufften.

Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (3. Juli 2008)

hehe: wacker gesprochen Knappe Lory 

außerdem Radfahren im TV, wie doof ist das denn?


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2008)

skinny63 schrieb:


> außerdem Radfahren im TV, wie doof ist das denn?



Sehr doof, ausser man lernt was dabei. Aber das was wir noch lernen müssen, lernen wir eher in der Praxis 

Komm grad vom Kunden und hab Auftrag mitgebracht, macht ca 1/3 vom Phasic


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juli 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Gilt das für das jetztige WE, also 5.-6.?
> ...



Also Samstag sieht grad ganz finster aus. Wurde dazu verdonnert den Keller aufzuräumen.

Sonntag wäre aber wohl Zeit für ne Hütter Wohld Tour mit Hardcorefaktor. Mal sehn, wie das Wetter mitspielt.

Also Chrisch, sag an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (4. Juli 2008)

Jo, ist okay. 
Werd dann mal morgen etwas länger schlafen und dann evtl. mit Skinny los, ansonsten eben alleine.


> Sonntag wäre aber wohl Zeit für ne Hütter Wohld Tour mit Hardcorefaktor.


RRRRICHTIG
Bin auf jaden Fall dafür zu haben. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt würde ich sagen so um 9.45am MM?

Greetz


----------



## Lory (5. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich glaub morgen wird doch nichts. Die Tour heute hat meinen Rücken zu stark strapaziert, ich merk schon leichte Rückenschmerzen. Sorry Elfriede.
Wenn es morgen früh besser ist ruf ich dich an, ok? Ich kann auch erst morgen früh wieder ins Forum gucken.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Juli 2008)

Wo bist Du denn wieder gefahren, Lory?

Bin heute inne Radstation gewesen, 2 meiner Räder dort gelassen, und ein schönes Simplon Pavo probegefahren


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juli 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich glaub morgen wird doch nichts. Die Tour heute hat meinen Rücken zu stark strapaziert, ich merk schon leichte Rückenschmerzen. Sorry Elfriede.
> Wenn es morgen früh besser ist ruf ich dich an, ok? Ich kann auch erst morgen früh wieder ins Forum gucken.
> ...



Hab doch keine Zeit. Muss noch jede Menge aufarbeiten... Von daher gute Besserung.


----------



## skinny63 (7. Juli 2008)

Samstag gab es dann ne 2-er Speedrunde um den Ribnitzer Bodden, mit Eis- und Badepause

technisch anspruchslos, außer den vielen Urlaubern auszuweichen 

hoffentlich nächstes WE dann besser


----------



## Lory (8. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ja so verändert sich das Leben. Da fährt man fast das ganze Leben lang MTB. Holzt damit durch die Gegend über Stock, über Stein und auch über Bächlein. Man erfreut sich der Vielfältigkeit eines MTB's, die Möglichkeiten der Wegbahnung, die vielen Zauberwege, die unbekanntesten Winkel in den Tiefen der Wälder in welche man vordringen kann.
Und nun sitzt unsereins hier zu Hause und fiebert einem Ereignis entgegen. Jenen welchen, wo es unten an der Tür klingelt und ein keuchender Mann sagt: "Ich hab hier ein großes Paket für sie. Kommen sie runter, oder soll ich ihnen das etwa hochbringen?" Dann stolpert man die Treppe runter mit weitaufgerissenen, leuchtenden Augen und reißt dem Boten das Paket aus der Hand. Und der Bote wundert sich noch wie es so ein schmaler Kerl schafft ein Paket mit so einer Leichtigkeit in die Hand zu nehmen, wogegen er schon fast ein Herzkasper bekommen hat.
Diesen Moment sehne ich nun herbei und nur um eines zu Erreichen. 
Mit einem Rennrad über die Straßen zu heizen und zu sehen wie der liebe Sigma irgendwann denkt: "Warum habe ich einen Bereich unter 35 km/h?"
So jetzt habe ich mich bloßgestellt. Ja ich warte auf ein Rennrad.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juli 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Ja ich warte auf ein Rennrad.



Jaja, und ich Knallkopp lass mich von euch anstecken und warte ebenfalls


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juli 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jaja, und ich Knallkopp lass mich von euch anstecken und warte ebenfalls



Edit: und ich muss noch 2 Wochen warten, da die 2008er Simplons ausverkauft sind, und die 2009er erst in 2 Wochen kommen. Aber dafür hier schonmal ein Vorgeschmack:







*sabber*


----------



## skinny63 (10. Juli 2008)

zurück zum Thema:

Tour am Sa. wird von mir ins LMB eingestellt, auch zukünftige "Teilzeitrennradler" dürfen teilnehmen


----------



## Lory (11. Juli 2008)

Moin,

schön das wir morgen schon zu viert sind. Wird bestimmt Laune machen.

Also bis Morgen


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juli 2008)

Davon gehe ich aus


----------



## scootie (15. Juli 2008)

was ist bloss aus euch geworden...... pfui ^^

ich halt die MTB Fahne hoch. 

grüsse aus HH


PS: Hier mein Bike/Arbeitskollege. bzw sein fortbewegungsmittel..... überlegt es euch also besser nochmal ^^

hier im Forum unter hhninja81 zu finden


----------



## skinny63 (15. Juli 2008)

wir sind halt multi-kulti

und die mtb fahne halten wir weiterhin hoch

hoffe, Du bist gut in HH angekommen

... und schickes bike


----------



## campai_design (16. Juli 2008)

wenn ihr dann eure rennräder habt dann könnt ihr euch gleich mal bei der Zootour anmelden (http://www.zoo-tour.de/index.php)


----------



## scootie (16. Juli 2008)

ja und vergesst die pinken trikots nicht ^^


----------



## skinny63 (16. Juli 2008)

campai_design schrieb:


> wenn ihr dann eure rennräder habt dann könnt ihr euch gleich mal bei der Zootour anmelden (http://www.zoo-tour.de/index.php)



hört sich interessant an, aber irgendwie zu spät dieses Jahr

@scootie: vielen Dank, aber nicht auch noch das 

p.s. wir freuen uns schon auf'ne Tour im Hamburger Umland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## campai_design (17. Juli 2008)

Wenn ihr dort mitfahren wollt dann würde ich mich rechtzeitig anmelden, die Startplätze sind schnell weg.
Ich denke mal das die Anmeldung im Oktober wieder beginnt, also immer mal rein schauen.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juli 2008)

scootie schrieb:


> ja und vergesst die pinken trikots nicht ^^



Gibts nicht, wir fahren rot-schwarz 

Gestern die erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt gemacht, knapp 55 km in unter 2 Stunden, knapp 28er Schnitt


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juli 2008)

Und noch ein Foto, die Phasics in trauter Zweisamkeit:


----------



## scootie (18. Juli 2008)

ist da jetzt ne 8 im rad wenn ihr die übers gras geschoben habt?



ich hör ja schon auf .... ^^


----------



## Elfriede (18. Juli 2008)

scootie schrieb:


> ist da jetzt ne 8 im rad wenn ihr die übers gras geschoben habt?
> 
> 
> 
> ich hör ja schon auf .... ^^



 Der war gut!!!


----------



## Lory (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht es mit einer Tour am Sonntag aus?
Wetter soll nicht so berauschend werden, eher beregnend.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2008)

Wenn das Wetter gut wird, wäre ich vielleicht dabei. Auf Regen habsch nich so die Lust.

MTB oder Rennrad?


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juli 2008)

Ich werde wohl so um die Mittagsstunde mal in Doberan durch den Wald gurken...


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juli 2008)

Für Freunde der schmalen Reifen:

http://last-minute.rennrad-news.de/entries/details/1305

)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (25. Juli 2008)

@tiger & lory: schöne RR-Tour (ich weiß, falsches Forum) am Samstag udn vor allem Lory => allzeit gute Fahrt

ansonsten bin ich am 8.8. wieder zurück und dann werden noch 10 Tage Training (trail & road) eingelegt vor dem "Rad am Ring"

p.s. der Händler des Vertrauens hat gepatzt


----------



## Obotrit (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leudz, hab mich ja ewig nich lesen lassen. War im Urlaub in der Sächs. Schweiz. War echt geil. Schöne Touren mit nem MTB gemacht. HM weiß ich noch nicht. Hab ja keine Zeit... hab ja nie Zeit. Aber ca. 140 km in 5 Tagen. War teilweise ganz schön böse. Ich werde mal wieder mit euch mittouren. Bekomme jetzt meine Klicks. Ich hoffe, das es bis dahin wieder mal für ne geile Hütter Wohld Tour, geregnet hat.


----------



## Lory (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

welch seltener Gast .
Na ist doch schön wenn es dir im Urlaub gefallen hat.
Hier in Rostock hat sich einges geändert. Drei von uns haben die dunkle Seite des RR- Sportes entdeckt. Möchte hier aber keine Namen nennen.
Die Touren sind in letzter Zeit auch eher dürftig, jedenfalls kommt es mir so vor. Wo wir gleich bei dem Thema sind, bei mir würde am Samstag nachmittag was gehen, aber nur mit dem RR, da aus dem MTB die Gabel zum Service ist.
Und am Sonnatg fahr ich dann schon in den Urlaub und da bleib ich auch erstmal 2 Wochen .
Also meldet euch mal.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2008)

Ich bekenne mich schuldig, ebenfalls unter die Schmalspur-Biker gegangen zu sein. Bin Samstag bei ner Tour dabei. Per RR dann mit kleiner Überraschung 

Das MTB langweilt sich trotzdem nicht


----------



## Elfriede (1. August 2008)

Ich hasse Rennräder...


----------



## Obotrit (1. August 2008)

Samstag bin ich beim Pferderennen in Doberan ;-)
Mal was anderes. Und Spalttabletten am Bike mag ich auch nicht.
Ich denke mal, wenn das Wetter mitspielt (soll ja regnen) an eine Hütter Wohld Tour am Sonntag und dann evtl. in Richtung KüBo raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (1. August 2008)

Sonntag kann ich nicht, Samstag wäre ich bei RR oder MTB dabei.


----------



## Obotrit (1. August 2008)

Dumm ist nur das bei mir der komplette August schon belegt ist. Dann muß ich wohl mit mir abends mal allein fahren. Wie wärs dann mal mit ner Abendtour am WE durchs Gelände ???


----------



## TigersClaw (1. August 2008)

Also bei mir siehts zumindest am WE abends schlecht aus, in der Woche würds dann wieder gehen.


----------



## Elfriede (2. August 2008)

Moinsen! (Es ist jetzt 11:09 Uhr)

Also ich fahre jetzt mal nach Doberan. Ab in den Wald. Falls jemand mit dazu stoßen will soll er mich anruhfen: 01628116579

Treffpunkt kann dann ausgemacht werden. Am besten irgendwo in Doberan.

MfG Björn


----------



## Lory (2. August 2008)

An alle Rennradhasser und Spalttablettenfahrerverachter und auch an die kleine Fraktion, derer welcher die Asphalttrennscheiben für sich entdeckt haben, ich werde in den nächsten 2 Wochen die rollenende Fortbewegungsmöglichkeit auf 2 kreisrunden Scheiben den Rücken kehren und das obwohl ich in eine Region fahre, welche als das höchste innereuropäische Gebirge bekannt ist.
Dort werden meine Holde und ich es Francesco Petrarca gleich machen und versuchen einige Höhenmeter zu überwinden.

Grüße an das Flachland

Lory


----------



## Elfriede (3. August 2008)

Ich hasse Francesco Petrarca...


----------



## TigersClaw (3. August 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ich hasse Rennräder...





Elfriede schrieb:


> Ich hasse Francesco Petrarca...



Erzähl uns doch lieber, was Du nicht hasst


----------



## scootie (4. August 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ich hasse Rennräder...





!!!


----------



## Elfriede (4. August 2008)

Tja, dann müsst ihr hier mal was schreiben, mit dem ich auf einer Wellenlänge liege. Ich hab mich Samstag auf der Strecke Hütter Wohld und Doberan rumgetrieben. Allein die lustige Runde in Doberan (wo auch die Spünge und Anlieger mit dabei sind) bin ich gleich 5 mal gefahren. Was für ein Spaß! Dann noch ein paar Rehe durch die Gegend getrieben und einmal auf die Fresse gepackt. Das macht Spaß! 

Ach ja! Ich liebe Mountainbikes!


----------



## skinny63 (6. August 2008)

wollte mich nur zurück melden 

+ die prinzipielle Bereitschaft an Ausfahrten auf 2 Rädern (ohne Verbrennungsmotor) teilzunehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. August 2008)

Na dadd wird aber auch Zeit, Skinny


----------



## Obotrit (6. August 2008)

@Elfriede: wie war der Boden? Muß ja nun schön geschmeidig sein. Ich muß diese Woche auch mal wieder los.


----------



## Elfriede (7. August 2008)

Obotrit schrieb:


> @Elfriede: wie war der Boden? Muß ja nun schön geschmeidig sein. Ich muß diese Woche auch mal wieder los.



Als ich gefahren bin war der Boden furzknochentrocken und überall lagen vertrocknete Blätter. Ach ja, die Brennnesseln sind auch wieder prima in die Höhe geschossen und liebkosen die Beine.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. August 2008)

Wie schauts morgen (Samstag) so Nachmittags ab 14 Uhr bei euch aus?


----------



## skinny63 (9. August 2008)

bei mir geht der Vormittag, so ab 10 Uhr

würde wegen der Vorbereitung auf Rad am Ring gerne eine Boddenrunde (RR) drehen, auch wenn es hier nicht reinpasst


----------



## skinny63 (10. August 2008)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Hallo Leudz, hab mich ja ewig nich lesen lassen. War im Urlaub in der Sächs. Schweiz. War echt geil. Schöne Touren mit nem MTB gemacht. HM weiß ich noch nicht. Hab ja keine Zeit... hab ja nie Zeit. Aber ca. 140 km in 5 Tagen. War teilweise ganz schön böse. Ich werde mal wieder mit euch mittouren. Bekomme jetzt meine Klicks. Ich hoffe, das es bis dahin wieder mal für ne geile Hütter Wohld Tour, geregnet hat.



Haben wir im Urlaub auch getan (hatten mal Männertag), sind von Bad Schandau nach Hrensko, dann Richtung Osten bis "kleines Prebischtor" dann Hinterhermsdorf, weiter durch den Nationalpark nach Bad Schandau und noch ne Schleife nach Lichtenhain, von da wieder nach Ostrau. Gesamt 72 km und 1050 hm. Lohnt sich zum nochmal fahren und/oder erweitern + andere Touren rausfinden. Potentielle Strecken gibt es noch reichlich. 

Wie sieht es in der kommenden Woche mal mit ner Dunkelfahrt aus? Muss noch Lampen testen.


----------



## Obotrit (11. August 2008)

Genau. Die Gegend ist richtig geil. Ich stell mal die HM´s zusammen und ein paar Fotos. Nächstes Jahr tu ichs wieder.
Dunkelfahrt...? Geht bei mir gar nicht. Zudem hat mich ne Erkältung im Griff.


----------



## skinny63 (12. August 2008)

hier mal unsere Tour aus dem GPS:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/6634

keine Nachtfahrt? Schade! 

aber gute Besserung


----------



## Obotrit (14. August 2008)

Ich hätte jetzt am Sonntag (nicht so früh) für ne Runde Zeit. Wer geil für ne Doberaner Runde. Ich muß mich wieder einfahren. War seit zwei Wochen nicht aufm Bock.
@skinny: danke, heut gehts mir schon besser - habs wohl überstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (15. August 2008)

@obotrit: Sonntag wird nix bei mir (Sa+So. gibt es noch Ausfahrten auf dem RR zum Krafttanken [oder auch auspowern]) dann ist Deadline mit Training. Freitag geht es dann zum Nürburgring.

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und reihe mich im Sept. wieder ein.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2008)

Bei mir ähnlich, Samstag RR, Sonntag Tot = Pause


----------



## Obotrit (15. August 2008)

Also ich werde mich dann am Hütter Wohld eintreffen. Weiß noch nicht wo es hingehen soll, aber vielleicht auch durch den Heiligendammer Wald. Der ist ja "Ewigfeucht". Und geregnet hats auch. Was ist mit Elfriede?


----------



## Elfriede (15. August 2008)

@ skinny63 und TigersClaw: Also jetzt reicht es endgültig! Bitte meldet euch hier ab und wechselt in das Rennradforum. So geht das nicht weiter. Verdammte Verräter! Entweder ihr schwingt eure Hintern wieder auf ein Rad mit mindestens 2.1er Profil oder... Keine Ahnung, aber mir fällt bestimmt noch was ein...

Hoffentlich ist Lory nicht auch so infiziert und bleibt dem Mountainbike treu!

@Obotrit: Sonntag könnte ich mich wohl für ein paar Stunden von der Chemielernerei losreißen. Musst mir mal ne Uhrzeit sagen. Ich würden dann wohl aber eher in Doberan starten und dann das Gebiet zwischen Doberan und Hütter Wohld beackern. Aber ohne Gnade und nur Gelände ohne Straßen. Ich fahre wie ein Irrer! Also Vorsicht!

Du wohnst doch glaub ich in Doberan oder? Treffpunkt könnte z.B. sein Bahnhof oder noch besser der Parkplatz ein Stückchen hinter dem doberaner Kreisverkehr. Da kann man kostenlos parken. Da ist auch ne große Buswendeschleife, Fressbude usw.

MfG Björn


----------



## skinny63 (15. August 2008)

@elfriede: 

die "Schmalspurvorbereitung" dient der Teilnahme an einer 2,1 -Veranstaltung - also ruhig bleiben 

zur Nachtfahrt hat sich keiner gefunden, insofern mangelt es nicht an der Bereitschaft, sondern an Gelegenheiten

außerdem ist es mir lieber, mich breit zu orientieren und dabei auch mal schmal zu fahren, als umgekehrt 

außerdem kann ich mich noch ganz dunkel (und ohne Namen zu nennen) an eine schnelle Runde erinnern, die zweifelsohne unter 2,1 " stattfand,

Du auch? 

soweit, so breit: alle schmalen Sachen dann im RR-Forum


----------



## Elfriede (15. August 2008)

Na gut!  Aber ich erwarte hier deutlich mehr MTB Aktivität. Nachtfahrt ist für mich schwer ohne Lampe  Kannst du was empfehlen?

Und die gemeinsame Schmalspurfahrt war deutlich zu langsam für schmale Reifen  Da muss mehr Tempo rein!!!



skinny63 schrieb:


> @elfriede:
> 
> die "Schmalspurvorbereitung" dient der Teilnahme an einer 2,1 -Veranstaltung - also ruhig bleiben
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Und die gemeinsame Schmalspurfahrt war deutlich zu langsam für schmale Reifen  Da muss mehr Tempo rein!!!



Die Tour war so langsam, weil meine Lunge nicht mitgespielt hat. Jetzt tut sie es wieder. Biste Dir sicher, das Du einen erneuten Versuch machen willst?


----------



## Elfriede (15. August 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Tour war so langsam, weil meine Lunge nicht mitgespielt hat. Jetzt tut sie es wieder. Biste Dir sicher, das Du einen erneuten Versuch machen willst?



Ich wäre doch höchstens unterlegen, weil ich eine zu kleine Kettenblattgröße am Mtb habe.


----------



## Obotrit (16. August 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Treffpunkt könnte z.B. sein Bahnhof oder noch besser der Parkplatz ein Stückchen hinter dem doberaner Kreisverkehr. Da kann man kostenlos parken. Da ist auch ne große Buswendeschleife, Fressbude usw.



Ich denke ohne Gnade und ohne Straße ??? Von dort kommste nur schlecht weg - ohne Straße. Startpunkt wär dann Busbahnhof. Von dort in Richtung Parkentin (durch DBR teils Straße, teils Weg), dann zum Hütter Wohld, durch die Eickhäge, durchs Zeppelingehölz in die Stadt rein und von dort in Richtung Heiligendamm und durch den Wald zurück. Ist nicht gerade ne lange Strecke, aber ich saß lange nicht aufm Bock. Zu dem hab ich mich gestern gerade mit den Klicks gelöffelt. Wie wärs um 13 Uhr? Schade das Du meine Handynummer nicht hast. Bin nämlich nachher außer Haus und wache morgen früh vielleicht woanders auf. Aber vielleicht bekomme ich Deine Antwort ja irgendwie.
Gruß Obotrit


----------



## Elfriede (16. August 2008)

Termin muss storniert werden, da ich mir heute schön bei nem Sturz die linke Hüfte geprellt habe. Sorry!


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2008)

Meine heutige Tour:

Güstrow - Schwaan ... dort Skinny eingesammelt ... Bützow - Warnow - Sternberg - Camps - Rampe - Schwerin ... Skinny wieder entlassen, und auf den Rückweg gemacht ... Rampe - Camps - Sternberg - Gutow - Güstrow

Das Highlight in Brahlsdorf: .. stationäre Blitzer reagieren auch auf Radler ... 61 kmh laut Tacho 

Die Fakten:

160.5 km
5h 37min Fahrzeit
28.9 kmh Schnitt
938 hm


----------



## Obotrit (17. August 2008)

@Elfriede: mein Beileid und gute Besserung - ich rock dann für dich mit ;-)


----------



## Lory (17. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich melde mich mal zurück aus dem Urlaub.
Hier ist ja so einiges los...
Muss ich erstmal wieder einlesen und reinfinden...

Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (17. August 2008)

@lory: welcome back

und bis die Tage

mache jetzt 5 Tage Ruhe


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2008)

Hey Lory, dadd wird aber Zeit. Du hast einiges aufzuholen -> Spass durch Schmerzen  )


----------



## atomic66 (18. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

mache ab dem 22. August 2 Wochen Urlaub in Nienhagen. Im Gepäck hab ich sowohl mein Rennrad als auch mein Mountainbike. Wie sieht es aus, kann man sich Euch mal anschließen ?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (18. August 2008)

Hi atomic66,
willkommen im schönen Norden. Hier kannste beides fahren. Vlt klappts ja mit nem Termin auch mal langfristig gesehen. Bist Du auch im Urlaub online?
Gruß Obotrit


----------



## atomic66 (18. August 2008)

Hi Obotrit,

leider bin ich im Urlaub nicht online, da wir in unserer FW keinen Anschluß haben. Ich hab auf jeden Fall beides dabei und bin auch wie jedes Jahr bei Euch da ober sehr motiviert. Fahren werde ich wie geasgt vermutlich fast täglich. Wäre schön wenn wir uns im Vorfeld für eine Tour verabreden würden oder eventuell die Handynummer tauschen würden.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Obotrit (18. August 2008)

Also bei mir gehts immer nur kurzfristig und dann bin ich selbst die nächsten 4 Wochen *heul* voll ausgebucht. Weiß aber nicht wie es mit den anderen aussieht, wer, was, wann, wo unternimmt bzw. vor hat.


----------



## Lory (19. August 2008)

Hi,
@atomic66: Schreib mal deine Handynummer einfach hier rein.(oder schick mir ne PN mit deiner Nummer) Dann wissen wir, wie wir dich erreichen können. Dann klappt das schon mit der Tourplanung.


Greetz

Hat sich wohl erledigt, hab von Tiger erfahren, dass er Deine Nummer schon hat


----------



## Elfriede (19. August 2008)

Juhu, das Nicolai Helius ist erstmal fertig! Es wird Zeit das Rad im Doberaner Wald zu testen! Muhahahahahaha!


----------



## TigersClaw (19. August 2008)

Fotos???


----------



## Obotrit (19. August 2008)

Denk an deine prellung... Kann leider am WE nicht. Der Boden sollte gut sein. Vlt heute abend mal wieder.


----------



## Elfriede (19. August 2008)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Denk an deine prellung... Kann leider am WE nicht. Der Boden sollte gut sein. Vlt heute abend mal wieder.



Mach ich doch. Hab lieber am Rad geschraubt als durch die Gegend zu fahren.
Hier mal das Ergebnis (Farbe ist Geschmackssache, aber umpulvern ist ja grundsätzlich möglich):


----------



## Obotrit (19. August 2008)

Sieht gut aus. Kabelführung wunderbar - und die farbe hat was.... Hat nicht jeder, aber leider paßt der schwarze Schriftzug nicht zum Untergrund (meine Meinung). Und das Gekrickel an der Gabel ist auch nicht mein Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. August 2008)

Hammer, haben will


----------



## Obotrit (19. August 2008)

Du hast schon so viel, jetzt sind andere dran !


----------



## scootie (20. August 2008)

du hättest das bild für die RR verfechter nicht zugänglich machen müssen.

So ein augenschmauss sollte man denen nicht gönnen 

sehr gute arbeit 


PS: farbe ist natürlich geschmackssache!! was macht das Rocky?


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2008)

Was heisst hier Verfechter, wir haben nur unseren Horizont erweitert. Dem MTB bleiben wir natürlich weiterhin treu!


----------



## Elfriede (20. August 2008)

@scootie

Am Rocky muss ich noch etwas an der hinteren Bremse rumhantieren und die optimale Vorbauhöhe ermitteln. Dann sollte es funzen.

@Tiger
Ihr seid Abtrünnige und müsst gejagt und zur Strecke gebracht werden!


----------



## Obotrit (21. August 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was heisst hier Verfechter, wir haben nur unseren Horizont erweitert. Dem MTB bleiben wir natürlich weiterhin treu!



??? Horizont erweitert ??? Das hört sich an als wenn die MTBler immer auf der Stelle trampeln und total beschränkt sind und nur an moddern denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2008)

Obotrit schrieb:


> ??? Horizont erweitert ??? Das hört sich an als wenn die MTBler immer auf der Stelle trampeln und total beschränkt sind und nur an moddern denken.



Quatsch. Willst Du Dein Leben lang das Gleiche machen? Ich brauch ab und zu mal was neues. Vielleicht kommt als näxtes Trial, oder Downhill. Demnäxt werd ich erstmal testen ob Laufen was für mich ist, vielleicht entwickelt es sich in Richtung Triatlon


----------



## Obotrit (21. August 2008)

Es bezog sich doch nur auf das Wort "Horizont". Ich hab schon soviel gemacht. Jetzt sage ich: "dass isses". Ich bin ja von RR auf MTB umgestiegen. Jetzt will einfach nur moddern ;-) - Wie siehts mit den andern aus? Wer will noch alles moddern und nicht sein MTB auf Asphalt spazieren fahren?


----------



## Elfriede (21. August 2008)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Es bezog sich doch nur auf das Wort "Horizont". Ich hab schon soviel gemacht. Jetzt sage ich: "dass isses". Ich bin ja von RR auf MTB umgestiegen. Jetzt will einfach nur moddern ;-) - Wie siehts mit den andern aus? Wer will noch alles moddern und nicht sein MTB auf Asphalt spazieren fahren?



Mensch sieh es ein, du bist einfach beschränkt!  Gibs auf. Ich hab mich auch damit abgefunden.

Nein, ist ja auch alles nur Spaß. Ich würde auch ab und zu mal Rennrad fahren. Der Geschwindigkeit halber. Aber mich stören einfach die harten Schläge durch Gullies, Bordsteinkanten und Absätze auf unseren Straßen. Ist ja schon beim Mountainbike mit Starrgabel kaum auszuhalten.

Und das wichtigste! Rennräder haben keine Scheibenbremsen!


----------



## scootie (21. August 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt als näxtes Trial, oder




ich würde dafür zahlen tiger aufm trial bike zu sehen


----------



## skinny63 (21. August 2008)

scootie schrieb:


> ich würde dafür zahlen tiger aufm trial bike zu sehen



@scootie: Genießer


----------



## Elfriede (21. August 2008)

scootie schrieb:


> ich würde dafür zahlen tiger aufm trial bike zu sehen



Ich zahle für ein Actionbild auf nem Downhiller in Bad Wildbad!


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2008)

Und wieviel? Muss sich schon lohnen )


----------



## scootie (22. August 2008)

gut wir legen zusamm, aber du musst mindestens einen 2meter drop hinlegen ^^


----------



## Obotrit (22. August 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Mensch sieh es ein, du bist einfach beschränkt!  Gibs auf. Ich hab mich auch damit abgefunden.



Wir sind doch alle ein wenig beschränkt, sonst würden wir uns nicht für diese "Beziehung" so den Hintern aufreißen. 



Elfriede schrieb:


> Und das wichtigste! Rennräder haben keine Scheibenbremsen!



Würde lustig aussehen und wäre ein Zeichen für: "Vorsicht, ich bin ein ganz schneller".


----------



## Lory (22. August 2008)

Hi,
wie sieht es denn am WE aus mit Euch?
Da meine Gabel beim Service war und ich erst wieder das Setup einstellen muss, wäre ich einer Runde im Hütter Wohld nicht abgeneigt.
_(Mal was nebenbei, wenn Ihr Eure Gabel bei Busch(Radstation am Bahnhof) zum Service gebt, unbedingt nach dem Service Luftdrück prüfen. Bei mir würde keine Luft in die SPV-Kammer gepumpt und ich hatte einen SAG von 60 mm bei einer 100'er ziemlich üppig. Wäre ich so gefahren, hätte ich mir wohl eine neue Gabel kaufen können.)_
Also sagt mal an wo eine MTB Runde geht

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (22. August 2008)

Ich kann leider nicht. Bekomme heute abend Westbesuch. Ich werde wohl den heutigen Nachmittag noch nutzen, wenn ich denn früher ausm Büro komme.


----------



## Lory (22. August 2008)

Ohh Westbesuch,
na dann zeig doch mal dem Westen wie hart das Gelände im Osten sein kann 
Schönes Wochenende Dir und deinem Besuch.


----------



## Elfriede (22. August 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Ohh Westbesuch,
> na dann zeig doch mal dem Westen wie hart das Gelände im Osten sein kann
> Schönes Wochenende Dir und deinem Besuch.



Moinsen Gurke!

Hättest du Lust am Samstag so gegen 8 bzw. 8:30 Uhr mal beim Parkplatz Hütter Wohld zu starten? Ich nehm das Nicolai mit. Ich hätte dann aber nur so bis Mittag Zeit. Also am besten fahren und so wenig Pausen wie möglich.

MfG Björn


----------



## TigersClaw (24. August 2008)

Ohne Moos nix los ... und ohne Downhill-Bomber auch nicht


----------



## skinny63 (25. August 2008)

back from: Rad am Ring

knapp 120 km / 2400 hm liegen hinter mir, ne anständige Mütze (Nachhol)-Schlaf noch vor mir (hoffentlich)

war mal'ne schöne Erfahrung, tolle Atmosphäre 

und daher werde ich evtl. zum Wiederholungstäter (falls mich mein Team wiederhaben möchte) 

bis dahin: Training, Training und nochmals Training 


 



gerade zurück von der Runde + Höhenprofil

@lory: "Spass durch Schmerzen" bekommt dort auch seinen Sinn => auch in der 24.Stunde sind noch Leute im Wiegetritt vorbeigezogen


----------



## Obotrit (26. August 2008)

Da ja immer der Erfolg zählt (meistens) hoffe ich, dass so eine Tour bei den Fahrern auch ohne "Hilfsmittel" vollzogen wird. Sind wirklich alle Fahrer sauber???


----------



## skinny63 (26. August 2008)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Da ja immer der Erfolg zählt (meistens) hoffe ich, dass so eine Tour bei den Fahrern auch ohne "Hilfsmittel" vollzogen wird. Sind wirklich alle Fahrer sauber???



@obotrit: Alle Fahrer waren nicht sauber, besonders nicht diejenigen, die Regenrunden hatten 

Zur Dopingprobe musste wohl auch keiner, aber es ging bei dem Event um das Dabeisein und Erleben, sowie mäßig sportlichen Ehrgeiz.

Außerdem sind schon Energieriegel und -gels nach 12 Stunden sehr eklig, da kam schon der Gedanke an ein Schnitzel oder den berühmten Seniorenteller auf.

Es gab auch (fast) nichts zu gewinnen, außer dem Besiegen des inneren Schweinehunds, also waren jegliche Hilfsmittel unangebracht bzw. unnötig.


----------



## Obotrit (26. August 2008)

Na denn iss ja gut. Hast recht - nichts geht über ein Rumpsteak im Quellental.....


----------



## Lory (29. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

was geht denn das WE?

Lory


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (29. August 2008)

Hey Lory, ich will morgen fahren ... 200 km RR oder Hütter Wohld, am liebsten letzteres.


----------



## Lory (29. August 2008)

Hi,
bin bei den 200 km im Hütter Wohld dabei.
Tendentiell zeitlich gesehen aber eher etwas später, so gegen 10.00 Uhr wäre schön. Ansonsten reihe ich mich in die Runde mit ein wenn der Start früher erfolgen soll.
Meldet euch/dich nochmal.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. August 2008)

Na denn 10 Uhr Treffpunkt Mediamarkt, dann Tour durch den Hütter Wohld, die Route wird spontan entschieden.


----------



## Elfriede (4. September 2008)

So, wieder mal ne Chemieprüfung bestanden...

Ist dieses Wochenende irgenwas in Sachen Hütter Wohld angesagt? 

Lory, wenn du nochmal Gelände fahren willst... Würde dieses mal auch das Nicolai Hartail nehmen, dann gehts flüssiger und mit weniger Pausen ;o)

MfG Björn


----------



## TigersClaw (4. September 2008)

Samstag sind 200km Schmalspur angesacht


----------



## Elfriede (4. September 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Samstag sind 200km Schmalspur angesacht



Nur bei dir oder allgemein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (4. September 2008)

Bei mir geht nix. Nur noch abends. Aber schön das in der Eickhäge mal gemäht wurde. Das Unkraut wuchs ja schon bis Unterkante Oberlippe. Dachte beim letzten mal ich hätte mich verfahren. Vlt melde ich mich doch noch mal zwecks biken.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. September 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Nur bei dir oder allgemein?



Allgemein


----------



## Lory (4. September 2008)

Moin,

Elfriede wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, machen wir am Sonntag Hütter Wohld. Am Samstag würd ich schon die 200 mitfahren wollen.

Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (4. September 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Elfriede wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, machen wir am Sonntag Hütter Wohld. Am Samstag würd ich schon die 200 mitfahren wollen.
> 
> Greetz



Supi! Wenigstens einer will spielen. Mal schaun wie das Wetter wird. Am Samstag soll es ja regnen. Hihi...


----------



## Lory (4. September 2008)

Bevor ich es vergesse:


			
				Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> So, wieder mal ne Chemieprüfung bestanden...


GLÜCKWUNSCH

Na Wetter ist doch "banane" so lange es nicht kracht und donnert.
Wie sieht es denn zeitlich aus?
Ich denke so ab 9 Uhr würd ich gut finden, bin aber flexibel


----------



## Elfriede (5. September 2008)

Jo, behalten wir mal Sonntag 9 Uhr im Auge. Es wird ja sicherlich eine kleine Verpätung meinerseits geben... Wenn was dazwischen kommt einfach SMSen.

MfG Björn


----------



## TigersClaw (7. September 2008)

Meine Statistik von gestern:

Strecke: 207,8 km
Fahrzeit: 8:07 Stunden
Schnitt: 25,6
Max: 61,2
Tageshöhe: 1224 hm
Ausfälle: bei mir keine )

Das näxte Ziel sind dann die 250km


----------



## Elfriede (7. September 2008)

Soso. Lory hat sich heute nochmal mit mir auf den Sattel geschwungen und ne große Runde bis zur Kühlung gedreht. Spaß hats gemacht, auch wenn ich teilweise am pumpen war...


----------



## TigersClaw (7. September 2008)

Ich wollte ja auch, aber meine Frau hatte was dagegen 

Jungs wie schauts aus, in 2 Wochen Güstrow-Usedom, ~270 km hin und zurück?


----------



## skinny63 (7. September 2008)

bin wieder aus dem Weserbogen retour

und dann nächstes WE nochmal Seminargruppentreffen, dann ist endlich mehr Zeit für Touren

evtl. in 2 Wochen auch Richtung Usedom, auch wenn es Schande in diesem Forum bereitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (7. September 2008)

elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Soso. Lory hat sich heute nochmal mit mir auf den Sattel geschwungen und ne große Runde bis zur Kühlung gedreht. Spaß hats gemacht, auch wenn ich teilweise am pumpen war...


Jo das war schon spassig. MTB ist schon was feines-
Elfriede nächstes Mal nehmen wir dir sowas mit



Und ansatt CO2 gibs O2. Dann kannste ordentlich pumpen
Greetz


----------



## mikelory (8. September 2008)

an alle die Bock haben : 

21.09. Mountainbikerennen in dem Wald
hinter dem TriHotel!!!!

Anmeldung unter radsport-mv.de!!! 
(fetzige Sache: Strecke ca. 20 km)


----------



## Elfriede (9. September 2008)

mikelory schrieb:


> an alle die Bock haben :
> 
> 21.09. Mountainbikerennen in dem Wald
> hinter dem TriHotel!!!!
> ...



Klingt ja spannend, aber nachdem ich letztes Wochenende so zwei Typen mit Kondition ohne Ende in den doberaner Wäldern gesehen habe... habe ich Angst...

Lory weiß was ich meine.


----------



## Lory (9. September 2008)

> habe ich Angst...


Me too


----------



## atomic66 (10. September 2008)

Hi,

wollte mich nochmal bei Steffen und Christoph für die coole MTB Tour am 30.8 bedanken. Wie gesagt, hätte nie gedacht, das man bei Euch so schön biken kann. Werde mein MTB im Oktober wieder dabei haben.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## TigersClaw (10. September 2008)

MV ist halt immer wieder für Überraschungen gut, das war sicher nicht die Letzte


----------



## mikelory (11. September 2008)

Nochmal ganz kurz zu dem Rennen am 21.09.:

Es ist natürlich anstrengend, man wird einen Schnitt etwa um die 20 erreichen, sodass man also in etwa einer Stunde fertig ist. Aber prinzipiell wirklich für Leute wie euch, die regelmäßig fahren gehen, absolut machbar! Die Teilnehmerzahl ist sehr gering, beim letzten mal waren es 15 Leute ( davon 7 "Jedermänner" ), bis jetzt sind gerade mal 5 oder 6 angemeldet...
Es gibt natürlich immer Biker, die das professionell machen. Für alle anderen, wie für mich auch, ist es einfach nur ein Spaß, sich mit Gleichgesinnten abzukämpfen, sogar teils an Anstiegen absteigen zu müssen weil enorm steil, und mal zu sehen, wofür MTB eingentlich gebaut sind. Ohne jegliche Ambitionen, vorne mithalten zu müssen. Schafft man sowieso nicht. 
Also wer mal innerhalb weniger Sekunden mit 5 km/h den einen Anstieg rauf will, um wenig später mit 50 km/h wieder runterzuheizen, sollte sich das mal ansehen.
Oder erzählt es Bekannten und Freunden...Auf denn


----------



## TigersClaw (11. September 2008)

Wenn da nicht am Samstag davor ~270km anliegen würden, wäre ich dabei


----------



## Elfriede (11. September 2008)

mikelory schrieb:


> Nochmal ganz kurz zu dem Rennen am 21.09.:
> 
> Es ist natürlich anstrengend, man wird einen Schnitt etwa um die 20 erreichen, sodass man also in etwa einer Stunde fertig ist. Aber prinzipiell wirklich für Leute wie euch, die regelmäßig fahren gehen, absolut machbar! Die Teilnehmerzahl ist sehr gering, beim letzten mal waren es 15 Leute ( davon 7 "Jedermänner" ), bis jetzt sind gerade mal 5 oder 6 angemeldet...
> Es gibt natürlich immer Biker, die das professionell machen. Für alle anderen, wie für mich auch, ist es einfach nur ein Spaß, sich mit Gleichgesinnten abzukämpfen, sogar teils an Anstiegen absteigen zu müssen weil enorm steil, und mal zu sehen, wofür MTB eingentlich gebaut sind. Ohne jegliche Ambitionen, vorne mithalten zu müssen. Schafft man sowieso nicht.
> ...



Also ich überlege noch, ob ich mal mitfahre oder zugucke. Wie ist denn der genaue Streckenverlauf? Ich weiß nicht so recht, wo hinter dem Hotel Astiege und Abfahrten sein sollen?

Am besten ich drehe da am Wochenende mal ne ausgiebige Erkundungsrunde. Will einer mitmachen?

MfG Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikelory (11. September 2008)

Ich würde euch die Strecke gerne zeigen, ein Freund von mir ist auch immer dabei - da mein Rad gerade defekt ist, kann ich nicht sagen, ob es bereits am Wochenende möglich ist, aber ich erwarte eigentlich jeden Tag das Ersatzteil...könntet ihr auch Abends kommende Woche erst? so ab 19 Uhr etwa..?
Für den Selbstversuch: Eine Beschreibung ist schwierig: Es geht quasi immer rund um den "Rhöngraben", immer in einer Ellipse, deren eine "Ecke" eine kleine Brücke ist die man überquert, und deren andere "Ecke" die Straße, die zum Neubauwohngebiet führt, ist. Im Zentrum der Runde befindet sich noch eine Art Gebiet, das wie ein U geformt ist, so das man dort noch rauf und runter m uß..eine Runde beträgt etwa 2,3 km


----------



## Lory (11. September 2008)

> Hi,
> wollte mich nochmal bei Steffen und Christoph für die coole MTB Tour am 30.8 bedanken. Wie gesagt, hätte nie gedacht, das man bei Euch so schön biken kann. Werde mein MTB im Oktober wieder dabei haben.
> Gruß Ben


Aber Ben wir haben dich doch gerne über unsere wunderschönen hügligen Singltrails geschickt.
Wenn's läuft gibt es im Oktober mehr davon

@elfriede
Lass uns die Jungs mal am 21.9. wegbolzen, shice egal ob uns dananch die Beine abfallen 



> könntet ihr auch Abends kommende Woche erst? so ab 19 Uhr etwa..?


hmm ich denke da ist nicht mehr so viel mit Sicht. Ist ja doch schon recht früh dunkel.
Aber da ich im Wohngebiet dahinter gewohnt habe. Kenne ich die Strecke etwas. Wie wird die Treppe nach der Kneipe/ vor der Kneipe, je nach Richtung, überbrückt? 

Greetz


----------



## blobbyvolley (12. September 2008)

Kann mich MikeLory  (Gruß an dich) nur anschließen das ist wirklich ne feine Sache und auch ich fahre lediglich aus Spaß an der Freude mit vorne mitmischen kann ich da sowieso nicht. 
Der Abschnitt mit der Treppe wurde beim letzten Rennen umfahren und zwar wurde vorher links abgebogen und dann den "Singletrail" bergab um dann unten wieder scharf rechts zu fahren und dann links einen recht steilen Laubanstieg wieder hochzufahren. Bin die Strecke jetzt regelmäßig gefahren und die macht wirklich Laune auch wenn der ständige Wechsel zwischen Anstieg und Abfahrt recht anstrengend ist. Kann sein, dass sie für das Rennen wieder anders gesteckt wird es gibt ja ein paar Variationsmöglichkeiten. Also MikeLory und ich wären gern bereit sich vorher nochmal zu treffen um die Strecke zu zeigen.... 19 Uhr könnte wirklich relativ spät sein würde wohl spätestens 18:30 Treff machen zwecks Dunkelheit (gerade im Wald)


----------



## Lory (12. September 2008)

Hi,


> Also MikeLory und ich wären gern bereit sich vorher nochmal zu treffen um die Strecke zu zeigen.... 19 Uhr könnte wirklich relativ spät sein würde wohl spätestens 18:30 Treff machen zwecks Dunkelheit (gerade im Wald)


Theoretisch geht bei mir jeden Tag/Abend. Sagt einfach einen Tag vorher bescheid. Vielleicht Mittwoch gerade net. Wunschtermin: Dienstag (meiner zumindest).

@all
Am Sonntag (14.08.) startet wieder eine Hütter Wohld Tour. Start ist 9.00 vom Parkplatz der Fischkneipe.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (12. September 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Am Sonntag (14.08.) startet wieder eine Hütter Wohld Tour. Start ist 9.00 vom Parkplatz der Fischkneipe.



Bin dabei, werde aber ne halbe Stunde früher vom Mediamarkt Sievershagen starten.


----------



## blobbyvolley (14. September 2008)

Dienstag passt bei mir leider gar nicht da Mittwoch Prüfung. Mittwoch wär bei mir super aber wenn du da nicht kannst dann lass uns doch einfach Donnerstag 18 Uhr machen. Am Besten wir treffen uns vorm TriHotel da kann man sich nicht verfehlen. Mike bist du auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (14. September 2008)

Hi, 
Mittwoch passt jetzt, da die RR-Rnde vom Radhaus schon um 17.00 loslegt. Da kann ich aber noch net. Somit fällt die RR-Runde für mich flach. Da setz ich mich doch gerne auf's MTB. 18 Uhr ist für mich machbar vielleicht auch erst 18.05 .
Also bis denne


----------



## blobbyvolley (15. September 2008)

Alles klar dann am Mittwoch um 18 Uhr am TriHotel. Werden wohl zu dritt sein wenn du nicht noch welche mitbringen willst. Bis dann


----------



## TigersClaw (15. September 2008)

Ich werde auch da sein, ist ne gute Gelegenheit meine PowerLED Black zu testen


----------



## Lory (15. September 2008)

@ Tiger willste gar net mehr RR-km schrubben?


----------



## TigersClaw (15. September 2008)

Natürlich ... hab ja Dienstag und Donnerstag Zeit


----------



## Elfriede (16. September 2008)

blobbyvolley schrieb:


> Alles klar dann am Mittwoch um 18 Uhr am TriHotel. Werden wohl zu dritt sein wenn du nicht noch welche mitbringen willst. Bis dann



Schade, ich hab leider keine Zeit.


----------



## blobbyvolley (19. September 2008)

Hallo Leute war ne coole Runde am Mittwoch. Entschuldigt dass ich euch nicht mehr Tschüss gesagt habe aber hab gar nich gecheckt, dass ihr dann los wolltet. 
Leider tut mir seit der Runde mein linkes Knie ziemlich weh selbst Treppen steigen tut weh. Ich werde daher wohl am Sonntag nicht beim Rennen mitfahren wenn es nicht noch besser wird.
Bei Oli sieht es ähnlich aus. Da er am Montag noch eine wichtige Prüfung hat und die Tage noch arbeiten musste hat er totale Panik und wird sich aller Vorraussicht nach vor den Schreibtisch klemmen müssen um durch die Prüfung zu kommen. Tut uns echt leid, dass wir hier erst die Sache initiiert haben und nun wieder abblasen aber mein Knie schmerzt schon seit einer Harz Tour vor 4 Wochen andauernd und ich muss ihm mal ein bisschen Ruhe geben da es irgendwie immer mehr wird. Falls ihr trotzdem mitfahrt dann wünsch ich euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Erfolg und ihr könnt ja mal bescheid geben wie es denn gelaufen ist. 

Viele Grüße und bis demnächst!


----------



## TigersClaw (19. September 2008)

Das macht doch nix. Gute Besserung euch beiden schonmal. Ich werde selbst eh nicht mitfahren, mangels Zeit.

Bei der näxten Hütter-Wohld-Tour dürft ihr euch dann gerne anschliessen


----------



## blobbyvolley (19. September 2008)

Sehr cool da würde ich gern mal mitfahren! Gilt für Oli sicher genauso. Wenn ich höre dass es dort 1000 Höhenmeter gibt jucken mir schon die Beine  auch wenn ich mir das kaum vorstellen kann in unserem flachen Ländle. Sag mal die Lampe die du dabei hattest sah ja wirklich extrem hell aus. Fährst du sie mit dem Akku oder mit Batterie? Wo hast du sie gekauft? Muss mir nämlich auch mal ne neue Lampe zulegen und überleg mir die auch zu holen...


----------



## TigersClaw (19. September 2008)

Diese ist es, ich hab sie auch dagekauft:

http://bike-components.de/catalog/P...ssung?osCsid=07e5d1ba31015593b1f6454c6649f944

Fahren tu ich sie natürlich mit Akku.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2008)

Gestern waren die drei Verrückten wieder auf Tour, hier ein paar Daten:

Strecke: Sanitz-Trassenheide/Usedom
Länge: 270km
Fahrzeit: 10 Stunden + Pause
Start: ca. 9 Uhr
Ziel: ca. 23 Uhr
Durchschnitt: 27 kmh
Tageshöhe: 984 m

Ausfälle gab es zum Glück keine, aber wieder einmal eine insgesamt geniale Tour, ganz nach unserem Motto: Spass durch Schmerzen )


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2008)

Gestern sind wir beim 6. Lauf des MTB-MV-Cups in Güstrow mitgefahren:















Für mich war das Rennen leider nach einer Runde zuende, Reifen hinten platt.


----------



## Elfriede (5. Oktober 2008)

Na, was läuft denn so bei euch? Fleißig am Radeln? Das Wetter ist ja momentan einfach nur furchtbar!


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Oktober 2008)

Wenig, bin gestern ganze 32km gefahren. Lory und Skinny gondeln irgendwo in den Dolos rum 

Kommendes WE ist Binz-RTF, aber nur wenn das Wetter besser als dieses WE is.

Wie schauts bei Dir aus?


----------



## skinny63 (6. Oktober 2008)

zurück aus den Dolos: Super Wetter dort


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Oktober 2008)

Oha, was isn das Weisse da am Wegesrand? Früher kann ich sowas mal


----------



## Elfriede (6. Oktober 2008)

Äh, Schnee! Das ist ja ekelhaft! Da friere ich ja schon beim hinsehen.

Mal schaun, wie es dieses Wochenende mit dem Wetter aussieht, dann begebe ich mich mal wieder ins Hütter Wohld Revier. Aber vorher werden noch Pilze gesammelt. Juhu!


----------



## atomic66 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

werde in der Zeit vom 17.10 bis 25.10 wieder bei Euch in der Gegend sein. Ist wieder was geplant ?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2008)

bis jetzt nicht, aber da geht sicher was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (7. Oktober 2008)

atomic66 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> werde in der Zeit vom 17.10 bis 25.10 wieder bei Euch in der Gegend sein. Ist wieder was geplant ?
> 
> ...



Nimm dein Fully und regenfeste Kleidung mit. Hihi!


----------



## atomic66 (7. Oktober 2008)

OK, das habe ich immer dabei.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## skinny63 (9. Oktober 2008)

so Bike ist zum Service, daher geschätzt in den nächsten 2 Wochen nix mit MTB 

dafür gibt es am Samstag auf Rügen eine RTF - Tour de Allee

falls jemand Interesse hat

@Elfriede: viel Spass im Wald  + Schnee ist gar nicht schlimm , außer auf'm Trail


----------



## Elfriede (9. Oktober 2008)

skinny63 schrieb:


> so Bike ist zum Service, daher geschätzt in den nächsten 2 Wochen nix mit MTB
> 
> dafür gibt es am Samstag auf Rügen eine RTF - Tour de Allee
> 
> ...



Werde ich haben. Wird aber wohl eher Sonntag werden... Samstag werden Pilze gejagt!

Was wird denn geserviced, was du nicht selbst machen könntest? Dämpfer?


----------



## Elfriede (11. Oktober 2008)

@ Lory:

Ich werde so gegen 11 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Hütter Wohld aufschlagen. Muss wohl die ganze Strecke mit dem Rad fahren, da Auto anderweitig benötigt wird. Hoffentlich bin ich dann nicht schon völllig fertig 

Wenn du auch kommst schreib bitte ne Bestätigung. Falls es später sein soll, sag mir bescheid.

MfG Björn

PS: Hauptsache es schüttet nicht aus Eimern.


----------



## skinny63 (12. Oktober 2008)

@elfriede: Gabel ist zur Garantie weg, weil Abesnkung nicht funktioniert

viel Spass dann im Wald

ich mache heute die Beine hoch in der Sauna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (12. Oktober 2008)

Tja, Wetter sieht ja nicht so prall aus. Hier in Warnemünde hat es schon geregnet.

Mal schaun, wie es sich noch entwickelt. Lory ist ja leider auch nicht über Handy erreichbar.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (15. Oktober 2008)

Sooooo Leude, ich war lange Zeit enthaltsam. Aber das nicht ohne Grund . Ein 36 jahre altes Mifa, komplett restauriert und modernisiert. Hab leider vergessen den urprünglichen Zustand zu dokumentieren .


----------



## Lory (16. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

is ja nett anzuschauen.
Manche Leute fahren sowas ähnliches bei RTF's ( an Tiger und skinny).
Was ist das für ein Sattel?

Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (16. Oktober 2008)

Joar, hübsch. Ich hätte es allwerdings ohne Modernisierung schöner gefunden. Aber warum schraubst du den Hebel vom Rücktritt der Hinterradnabe an die Stützstrebe und nicht an die Kettenstrebe?


An die Hütter Wohld Fraktion:

Dieses Wochenende werde ich ohne Rüchsicht auf Verluste und ohne Berücksichtigung der Wetterlage (außer es hagelt Golfbälle oder eine Sturzflut bricht los) den Hütter Wohld unsicher machen. Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme!


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich wäre Samstag bei ner HW-Tour dabei, als obligatorisches Schlusslicht


----------



## Elfriede (16. Oktober 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich wäre Samstag bei ner HW-Tour dabei, als obligatorisches Schlusslicht



 So kann einen wenigstens keiner zufällig von Hinten überraschen. Ich sag nur Rückendeckung!

Ich hoffe doch mal atomic ist auch mit Start? Und dann war da doch auch noch blobbyvolley und Konsorten!


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2008)

Chrispy_konafan schrieb:


> Ach und Touren sind nich so mein Ding.. Eher moshen ;D



Drei Soldaten sterben bei Unfall auf B-110 nahe Sanitz...

http://www.localxxl.com/lokal_nachr...e-bei-unfall-auf-b-110-nahe-sanitz-1224144737

Crispy war einer davon, er war erst 22 Jahre alt. 

Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (16. Oktober 2008)

Die Modernisierung, weil's als Unirad fungieren soll. Die 7-Gang und der Nabendynamo sind da ne echte Comfortsteigerung. Hab ja keine Rohloff und Discs verbaut . Der Rücktritthebel wird noch geändert, hatte nur keine Passende Schelle zur Hand, die um die Kettenstrebe passt.


----------



## maddean (16. Oktober 2008)

uiii, sehr sehr nice matze


----------



## skinny63 (16. Oktober 2008)

@HW-Fraktion: geht immer noch nicht bei mir mit Tour 

also an Lory die Frage, ob auch RR Tour genehm ist?

und kein Gemecker deswegen 

ab nächste Woche gibt es dann wohl Doppelschlußlicht, weil ich dann wieder mit dabei bin...

nomen est omen: ich fahre im Winterpokal bei den ....


riiichtiiischsch: "Die Schlußlichter"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (16. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt kommst du wieder mit Rennrad. Ich sehs schon kommen. Lory fährt mit Rad hin und kommt mit der Bahn und Platten zurück. 

Mifa mit Scheibenbremse? Das will ich sehn. Am besten so ein kleines schnuckeliges Mifa Miniklapprad. Geil!

Also wenn du eine silberne Rohloff hinten und eine alte Renak Nabe vorne eingebaut hättest...


----------



## Lory (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir da so ein Virusgedööns eingefangen. Denke fast nicht das ich bis zum Wochenende wieder fit bin. Lieber eine Runde mehr auskurieren und dann wieder durchstarten. 
Wenn sich die Situation ändern und ich mich wieder gut fühle dann könnte man eine kleine Tour in Angriff nehmen. Ich kann aber nur am Sonntag.

@B-King
Was ist es nun für ein Sattel?

Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (17. Oktober 2008)

@lory, du alter weichpitty  gute Genesung

wir werden morgen nach RDG und zurück mit RR

Sonntag werde ich wohl HRO-Marlow machen (one way)


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (17. Oktober 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> @B-King
> Was ist es nun für ein Sattel?
> 
> Greetz



Sattel scheint ein Noname der Marke Rex zu sein. Zumindest kenne ich die Firma nicht .


----------



## Elfriede (17. Oktober 2008)

Lory, hast du zufällig die Nummer von atomic?


----------



## Lory (17. Oktober 2008)

Ne die hat Tiger....
Ich versuch die mal zu organisieren


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2008)

Ist längst übergeben


----------



## Elfriede (17. Oktober 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Ne die hat Tiger....
> Ich versuch die mal zu organisieren



Los Lory, schmeiß ein paar Drogen ein und ab in Wald ;o)


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2008)

Für mich heisst es morgen Rennrad, einer muss auf Skinny aufpassen, das er sich nicht verirrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (19. Oktober 2008)

tausend Dank @tiger : hat geklappt, bin wieder zu Hause gelandet


----------



## Elfriede (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mich im Wald vergnügt. Ausbeute des Tages: Zwei flüchtende Rehe, ein putziges rotes Eichhörnchen und unmengen an Kacke (von Pferden, Wildschweinen und Rehen). Ich war pausenlos am Kurven und Springen um den Minen auszuweichen.


----------



## Lory (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

da komme ich heute nichts ahnend aus der "Schule" und schaue zum meinem Bike und denk ich guck nicht recht. Kann man jetzt auch schon mit dem Bike einen Strafzettel wegen falsch abstellen bekommen?? Nee war dann doch alles nicht so schlimm, wurde nur "erwischt". Aber seht selbst.



Elfriede am WE bin ich auch ohne Drogen wieder fit 

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2008)

Goil. Lory, da weisste was Du zu tun hast )


----------



## Elfriede (21. Oktober 2008)

Hihi! Ich hab von der anderen Straßenseite sofort die alte Marzocchi Bomber Gabel entdeckt. Da musst du schon was unauffälligeres fahren.

Hütter Wohld am besten am Sonntag.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann nur Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (21. Oktober 2008)

So rein wettertechnisch gesehen, spielt es fat keine Rolle.
Samstag: morgens: wolkig; mittags: leichter Regen/Schauer; abends: wolkig
Sonntag: morgens: wolkig; mittags: leichter Regen/Schauer; abends: leichter Regen
Die Temps sagen an beiden Tagen --> Puschenpflicht!
Mir ist es egal welcher Tag. 
@Elfriede 
Wie war denn die Fahrbarkeit im Hütter Wohld?


----------



## Elfriede (22. Oktober 2008)

Fahrbarkeit war eigentlich sehr gut. Bin kreuz und quer gefahren. Hatte nur ab und zu mit umgestürzten Bäumen zu kämpfen und riesigen ...haufen. Also kein purer Modder, wie du es evtl. befürchtest.

Ich kann leider nur am Sonntag, da ich am Samstag mal nach Lübeck muss, um eine Freundin zu besuchen.

Ich freue mich dann am Sonntag über jeden, der mich begleiten will. Wetter ist mir Wurst. Ich fahre! Einfach schön sportlich schwitzend durch die Wälder jachten.


----------



## Lory (23. Oktober 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> da ich am Samstag mal nach Lübeck *muss*, um eine *Freundin *zu besuchen.


Oh Oh.... Freunde/innen besuchen sollte doch wohl Freude bereiten 

So wie das aussieht gibt es eine Doppeleinheit Hütter Wohld für mich.
@Tiger:
Wann soll es am Samstag losgehen und wie lange?
Wo ist Treffpunkt?

@Elfriede
Wann soll es am Sonntag losgehen und wie lange?
Wo ist Treffpunkt?

Greetz


----------



## Obotrit (23. Oktober 2008)

Ja, sacht mal genau wanns bei Euch losgeht. Würd auch gern mal wieder. Mal sehen wie lange bei mir die Luft reicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Oktober 2008)

Wie wärs mit Treffpunkt Mediamarkt 10 Uhr Samstag, dann Hütter Wohld, Kühlung bis nach Basdorf, Einkehr am Leuchtturm, und dann Rückweg bissl touren auf dem Ostsee-Radweg?


----------



## Lory (23. Oktober 2008)

> Treffpunkt Mediamarkt 10 Uhr Samstag


Jubb das peile ich mal so an. Obotrit können wir ja denn in Parkentin einladen


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Oktober 2008)

Okay, ne Stunde früher, also Treffpunkt 9:00 Uhr bei Mediamarkt oder 9:30 Uhr am Fischereihof in Parkentin.


----------



## Elfriede (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag dann mal 11:00 Uhr am Sonntag. Parkplatz wie immer. Wie lange? Bis ich nicht mehr kann.


----------



## Obotrit (24. Oktober 2008)

hoffentlich wirds keine hetzjagd - wollen ja die sonne genießen, oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Oktober 2008)

Ach wir bleiben locker. Falls die Zeit für mich nicht reicht, fahrt ihr halt ohne mich weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (24. Oktober 2008)

hauptsache es hört auf zu regnen - hier in doberan pieselt es immer noch - hab schon all meine sache imprägniert.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Oktober 2008)

Wenns morgen früh regnen sollte so wie jetzt, bin ich raus, auf Moddern habsch nicht wirklich Lust.


----------



## Obotrit (27. Oktober 2008)

War ne tolle Tour. Feuchter Laubboden und Sonnenschein. Bissl Modder war auch dabei. Danke Lory für diese nette "RadFührung".


----------



## Lory (28. Oktober 2008)

Büdde schön.

@All
Wie sieht es an dem verlängertem WE aus mit Biken?
Wer hat wann Zeit und Lust in welcher Region seinen Drahtesel zu bewegen?

Ich habe nur am Freitag vormittag bis in den frühen Nachmittag keine Zeit.
Ansonsten sieht es gut aus. 
Am Sonntag ist der Stevens Crossercup im Kellerswald!!
Ausschreibung
Evtl. kann man da irgendwie was kombinieren?! 

Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (28. Oktober 2008)

Also für die Wälder bin ich ja immer zu haben. Musst nur sagen wann und wo. Hauptsache es geht hoch und runter.

Crossercup? Darf man da mit dem MTB mitmachen oder was?


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Oktober 2008)

Ja darf man, aber Dein Lenker darf maximal 50 cm breit sein 

Ich weiss noch nicht wie es bei mir ausschaut, muss Freitag/Samstag arbeiten.


----------



## Lory (28. Oktober 2008)

elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Crossercup? Darf man da mit dem MTB mitmachen oder was?


 Das sollen die mal schön unter sich ausmachen.
Evtl. kann man mal vorbeiguggen, sich das Spektakel mal ein paar Minuten anschauen und dann die Tour fortsetzen.
Also wenn ich die freie Wahl habe, dann lass(t) uns den Sonntag nehmen, da kann Tiger denn mitkommen?! Und wie sieht es mit Skinny aus, nicht das du das MTB'len verlernst.. Gabel wieder drin?
Lasst uns früh starten 9.30 Uhr so in dem Dreh, dann düsen wir ne Runde, guggen mal bei den Crossern vorbei und düsen weiter 

MFG


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke ich werd Sonntag mitfahren. Skinnys Rad ist komplett, aber steht noch beim FBD


----------



## skinny63 (28. Oktober 2008)

Bike wird morgen abgeholt und ich versuche dann schon mal, ob es noch klappt 

Sonntag hört sich sonst ganz gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

OH OH OH...
haben wir da etwa wieder alle zusammen, das gibt gleich einen Eintrag in LMB..


----------



## Obotrit (29. Oktober 2008)

Definitiv kann ich dazu noch nix sagen. Ich hab mir das WE schon aufgeteilt - aber man weiß ja nie. Wäre also nicht abgeneigt. Evtl. die gleiche Tour wie letztes WE, jedoch mit Bastorf und Nienhagen Besuch.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Oktober 2008)

Denn fehlt ja nur noch scootie, und die Runde wäre endlich mal komplett


----------



## Elfriede (29. Oktober 2008)

blobbyvolley und co. wollten doch auch mal mit...


----------



## Lory (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
Link zum LMB dort kann man sich eintragen, um zu zeigen das der Norden auch aus Bikern besteht 
MFG


----------



## Lory (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Ihr Bikewilligen,
wenn jemand noch etwas braucht




Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (1. November 2008)

Bin leider nicht dabei. Viel Spaß mit und bei schönem Wetter.


----------



## Elfriede (3. November 2008)

Na skinny63, wie schauts aus? Hast du dich von dem gestrigen Schrecken erholt? Alles fit oder gabs Prellungen?


----------



## skinny63 (3. November 2008)

.... die Knochen sind heil, der Rest läuft unter "Spaß durch Schmerzen"

Friede seit mit dem Helm:




... du warst mein Retter


----------



## Obotrit (3. November 2008)

Wassn passiert? Das du dich gelöffelt hast, dass sieht man. Erzähl ma.


----------



## Elfriede (3. November 2008)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Wassn passiert? Das du dich gelöffelt hast, dass sieht man. Erzähl ma.



Skinny63 hatte beschlossen sein Rad zu schonen und die Abfahrt lieber auf seinem Helm fortzuführen. Leider nur mit mäßigem Erfolg. Es ist aber auch nie eine Kamera am Start, wenn Stunts durchgeführt werden.

Die fiesen Wurzeln waren am Sonntag komplett von Blättern verdeckt und dazu war es auch noch verdammt rutschig.

Aus Kameradschaft habe ich mich dann auch gleich nochmal auf die Seite gepackt. Verdammtes nasses Holz!

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Obotrit (3. November 2008)

Dann hat er ja ordentlich Glück gehabt wenn man den Helm so sieht ...
@skinny: Gute Besserung (ich weiß Du bist ein harter Hund)


----------



## skinny63 (5. November 2008)

@obotrit: Möchte hier nochmal klarstellen, dass ich kein harte Hund bin, sondern ein Weich-Pitty. Sonst wäre ich ja nicht mit dem Fully durch den Wald, sondern wie Elfriede auf dem HT rumgehopst. Bin aber auf dem Weg der Besserung (oder besser Genesung). Zum Glück war nix gebrochen, gesprengt oder ähnliche langwierige Sachen.

@Elfriede: Mit der Kamera hast Du allemal recht, allerdings bräuchte man dann einen Helm, auf dem Die dann befestigt ist. Am besten dann der Helm von einem "nicht-Stunt-Fahrer". 

Mit dem Rad schonen hat auch nicht geklappt, werde nachher mal schauen, ob der Achter raus ist.

Also bis die Tage


----------



## Elfriede (5. November 2008)

Weich-Pitty? Das erinnert mich doch direkt an... 

Originalton skinny63: 

"Und ich wollte doch garnicht mit euch fahren. Ich wollte viel lieber in die Sauna. "

MfG Björn


----------



## skinny63 (5. November 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Weich-Pitty? Das erinnert mich doch direkt an...
> 
> Originalton skinny63:
> 
> ...



Gut erinnert, Respekt!

Aber Vorderrad ist wieder heil und eingebaut. Jetzt 'nen neuen Helm und es kann losgehen


----------



## aegluke (6. November 2008)

Falls Ihr es noch nicht mitbekommen habt, wir veranstalten am Sonntag (9.11.) in Gützkow bei Greifswald ein Cross- und Jedermann-MTB-Rennen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort.

http://www.team-radsport.de/readarticle.php?article_id=11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (13. November 2008)

Wer hat am Wochenende Bock auf ne Runde Hütter Wohld, wenn das Wetter mitspielt? Tiger ist schonmal mit am Start.


----------



## skinny63 (14. November 2008)

ich leider nicht, Samstag nicht da

am Sonntag in Marlow, da würde ne Boddenrunde gehen ab/bis RDG

Ausblick: nächstes WE bin ich außer Landes


----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2008)

Elfriede, morgen 10 Uhr Start am Mediamarkt?


----------



## Obotrit (14. November 2008)

Also ich bin leider nicht dabei. Aber dieses Jahr bestimmt noch.


----------



## Elfriede (14. November 2008)

Ich wäre für Sonntag. Da scheint das Wetter halbwegs brauchbar zu sein. Gestartet wird beim Parkplatz Hütter Wohld. Dann ab durch den Wald und Matsch!


Ach ja. Und was ist hier mit den anderen Leuten? Wieso kommt hier nie mal noch jemand neues mit dazu. Haben die alle Angst?


----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2008)

Ich kann nur Samstag, fahr ich dann in Gü, üben für den Wettkampf am 22.11.


----------



## Lory (14. November 2008)

Hallo Ihrs,

dieses Wochenende sieht bei mir schlecht aus. Ich bin zum Lehrgang, dieser ist zwar nicht außerhalb, aber ganztägig.
Nächstes Wochenende kann ich noch nichts genaues sagen. Also lass ich es 

Greetz


----------



## x-o (17. November 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Sonntag. Da scheint das Wetter halbwegs brauchbar zu sein. Gestartet wird beim Parkplatz Hütter Wohld. Dann ab durch den Wald und Matsch!
> 
> 
> Ach ja. Und was ist hier mit den anderen Leuten? Wieso kommt hier nie mal noch jemand neues mit dazu. Haben die alle Angst?



Ich würde ja. Wie ist denn euer Tempo? Fahre auch oft unter der Woche im Wohlt, mit Lampe. Jemand interessiert?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. November 2008)

Unser Tempo reicht von Rentner (ich) bis Tiefflieger (Lory), und wenn wir gemeinsam fahren, irgendwo dazwischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-o (17. November 2008)

Bin auch eher Tiefflieger...

Wo und wann macht ihr denn eure nächste Runde? Nur am WE oder auch in der Woche?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. November 2008)

Ganz nach Laune. Kommenden Samstag is in Güstrow ein MTB-Rennen für Jedermann, ich werde dort wohl mitfahren, aber wohl als Schlusslicht ... dabei sein is alles


----------



## x-o (17. November 2008)

Ich dachte am 22.11. wäre Stevenscup, also Cross?!? Oder läuft das MTB Rennen parallel?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. November 2008)

Korrekt, erst das eine, dann das andere.


----------



## x-o (17. November 2008)

Ausschreibung sagt nur Cross?!?

http://www.radsport-mv.de/ausschreibungen/20081122que_665_aus.pdf


----------



## TigersClaw (17. November 2008)

Glaub mir einfach, ich seh den Veranstalter jeden Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (17. November 2008)

x-o schrieb:


> Ich würde ja. Wie ist denn euer Tempo? Fahre auch oft unter der Woche im Wohlt, mit Lampe. Jemand interessiert?



Mit Lampe  => ja, im Tiefflug  => nein (hatte ich diesen Monat schon) 

und abgesehen von der Risikominmierung, fehlt wohl auch Kraft/Kondition, aber eine lockere Runde sollte gehen (riden)


----------



## x-o (17. November 2008)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Mit Lampe  => ja, im Tiefflug  => nein (hatte ich diesen Monat schon)



Der Wohlt ist Nachts echt hinterhältig mit den ganzen glitschigen Wurzeln. Mir ist Mittwoch auch einfach nen Baum über den Weg gelaufen- da kannste nix machen.

Fahre unter der Woche immer so gegen 17 Uhr aus Rostock los- so ca. 2h. Wie siehts aus?

@TigersClaw: Wenn das MTB Rennen nach dem Cross sein soll, gibts da schon ne Zeit? Bei den Temps winkt bei langen Wartezeiten schnell mal nen Erkältung...


----------



## Lory (17. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich kann erst am Freitag. Da geht es aber auch früher so ab 15 Uhr.

Greetz


----------



## x-o (18. November 2008)

Freitag geht auch, aber 15 Uhr kann ich meinem Chef nicht vermitteln. Der ist sowas von stur was die Arbeitszeiten angeht...


----------



## skinny63 (18. November 2008)

Diese Woche ist es für den Rest ganz schlecht und nächste Woche bin ich bis Dienstag in Urlaub, ab Miitwoch bis Freitag unterwegs. Irgendwie doof.

Vielleicht können wir ja mal'ne ausgiebige Tour für den 29.11. ansetzen.


----------



## Lory (19. November 2008)

@ x-o
Am Freitag wird schon irgendwie was gehen. Ist denn 17 Uhr i.O.?
Mach mal denn einen Vorschlag zum Treffpunkt. (Ich wohne in der Südstadt)
Evtl. sehen wir dann ja noch mehr am Treffpunkt.

@skinny
Hast aber auch zu tun wa!?
Den 29. kann man trotzdem schonmal fixieren. Zumindest in meinen Augen 

Wer schließt sich uns noch an?

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (19. November 2008)

Badei


----------



## x-o (19. November 2008)

19. ist mir noch etwas lang hin, aber wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich auch dabei.

@Lory: Wohne Innenstadt. Wie wäre 17 Uhr bei der Trotzenburg?


----------



## Lory (19. November 2008)

Hallo,
die Trotzenburg passt gut.  Lichtpflicht, wa?! Ist schon länger her das ich mit dem MTB bei Dunkelheit im Wald war. Mal guggen wie es läuft. 


			
				Tiger schrieb:
			
		

> Badei


 Am Freitag 17 Uhr oder am 29.11. oder beides???

Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (19. November 2008)

Verdammt ich brauche auch mal ne Lampe. Was könnt ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (19. November 2008)

Moin, hab mich ja vor kurzem auch mit dem Thema beschäftigt und bin mit Hilfe von Skinny und Tiger zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass die Sigma PowerLED Black den Grad zwischen Preis/Leistung gut hinbekommt.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. November 2008)

Wobei wir demnäxt auf Lupine Tesla umsteigen werden


----------



## Elfriede (19. November 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wobei wir demnäxt auf Lupine Tesla umsteigen werden



Für über 300 Euro? Leuchtet die bis zum Nordpol oder was?

Das Ausleuchtungsbild bei bike discount sieht ja gut aus und der Lieferumfang ist auch sehr überzeugend. Kommt ihr da billiger ran, dann würde ich mich gerne beteiligen. ;o)


----------



## Lory (19. November 2008)

Tiger schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei wir demnäxt auf Lupine Tesla umsteigen werden


 Coole Sache, dann kauf ich euch die Sigmas ab


----------



## skinny63 (19. November 2008)

@lory: soweit ist es noch nicht und wenn, dann verkaufe ich die karma und behalte die plb

29. hört sich gut an: ich wäre dann für eine ausgiebige Runde in gemäßigtem Tempo

heute war übrigens Night-ride hier (in Ratingen) mit einem Kollegen, die Sachen versuchen jetzt trocken zu werden 

das Bike liegt im Kofferraum und braucht dringend Pflege  aber das wird erst am Montag was


----------



## x-o (20. November 2008)

Ich fahre die Busch+Müller Big Bang. Damit brennt man ein Loch in den Horizont. 

Der Akku ist nur faustgroß und hält über 4 Stunden. 

Leider kann man die nicht am Helm montieren, da der Lampenkopf etwas groß ist. Sie hat aber nen schön weiten Abstrahlwinkel, so daß das echt nur auf verwinkelten Trails ins Gewicht fällt.

Ich benutz die jetzt auch gern in der City. Da wird man als Radfahrer endlich mal ernst genommen. 

Preis momentan bei zweirad-stadler glaub ich 499.


----------



## Elfriede (20. November 2008)

Wie lustig:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/151720


----------



## TigersClaw (20. November 2008)

Die kostet mich im Laden weniger, da ich die Mwst. abziehen kann


----------



## skinny63 (21. November 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Wie lustig:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/151720



ich denke den Preis bekommen wir auch so hin, oder Tiger?

wie sieht es mit dem 29. aus, lory ist dabei einen Rundkurs auf Rügen klarzumachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (21. November 2008)

Hallo,

@skinny 
meine pn hat dich erreicht. 

ich zeichne sonst einen rundkurs vor, oder versuche es zumindest. mach ich auf bikemap?! oder?
und dann stell ich den hier rein und skinny kann den dann auf seinen garmin übertragen
so oder so ähnlich habe ich mir das gedacht.


----------



## x-o (21. November 2008)

@Lory: Wie sieht's heute aus mit der Runde durch den Wohlt? Wer ist mit dabei?

Schnee und Regen scheinen erstmal durch zu sein. 

Schutzblech ist übrigens ne gute Idee. War echt eklig gestern.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2008)

Ich kann noch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ob ich es heute abend schaffe, hab viel Arbeit.


----------



## Elfriede (21. November 2008)

x-o schrieb:


> @Lory: Wie sieht's heute aus mit der Runde durch den Wohlt? Wer ist mit dabei?
> 
> Schnee und Regen scheinen erstmal durch zu sein.
> 
> Schutzblech ist übrigens ne gute Idee. War echt eklig gestern.



Muss leider etwas basteln. Was fährst du denn eigentlich? Gibts Bilder?


----------



## x-o (21. November 2008)

XC fahre ich mit nem Bergamont Platoon







Ist aber nicht mehr ganz aktuell. Aktuell mit Reba Team, DT 240s Marta SL, SLR, tune Stütze,...

Für DH natürlich das Dicke:






Als Stadtschlampe hab ich noch 'n BOC Rennrad mit Ultegra. (Das noch nie geputzt wurde!!! )

Aktuell bin ich aber wieder auf der Jagd nach nem Giant Anthem.


----------



## skinny63 (21. November 2008)

@x-o: gutes Jagdglück; und heute mit Schutzblech: lasst es, die müsst Ihr dann auch noch saubermachen 

@lory: ja, genauso habe ich es mir vorgestellt

wir sollten dann mal feststellen, wieviel Leute zusammenkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-o (21. November 2008)

skinny63 schrieb:


> @x-o: gutes Jagdglück; und heute mit Schutzblech: lasst es, die müsst Ihr dann auch noch saubermachen



Wer hat denn was von saubermachen erzählt. Das Rad wird doch eh wieder schmutzig.


----------



## Lory (21. November 2008)

Na das läuft alles . Ich bin um 17 Uhr bei der Trotzenburg.


> Schutzblech


----------



## Lory (23. November 2008)

Hallo,

möchte mich bei x-o bedanken, für die "Speedrunde". Beim nächsten Mal hab ich hoffentlich schon wieder mehr Puste und du musst nicht so ft warten.

So jetzt zur Eignung der Sigma PLB im Wald aus meiner Sicht.
Pflicht ist auf jeden Fall die höchste Stufe, somit hat man einen Lichtkegel der fokusiert auf das Gebiet direkt vor dem Lenker ist. Ich hatte keine ausreichende Sicht zu den Seiten. Auch in den Kurven hatte ich keine ausreichende Sicht, da wie schon erwähnt es nur einen Lichtkegel gibt. Also meiner Ansicht nach reicht die Sigma PLB alleine nicht aus. Auf Grund der eingeschränkten Sicht ist auch die Geschwindigkeit nicht so hoch. Das nächste mal erfolgt eine Fahrt zusätzlich mit einer Helmlampe.

Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (24. November 2008)

Wie schaut es denn nun für den 29. aus?

Wer ist mit dabei?

Wann geht es los und wohin?


----------



## x-o (25. November 2008)

Am 29. kann ich wohl nicht. Da wartet ein 33000kW Motor auf mich.

@Lory: War doch alles im grünen Bereich. Ich bring dir nächstes Mal die Mirage zu testen mit und wirst schon sehen, mit mehr Licht rollt das alles gleich viel besser.


----------



## Lory (25. November 2008)

skinny schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es denn nun für den 29. aus?
> 
> Wer ist mit dabei?
> 
> Wann geht es los und wohin?



Also ich bin dabei.
Heute abend werde ich die Tour zusammenstellen und sie dann bei bikemap online bringen.
Der Start- und Endpunkt wird wohl Putbus sein.
Ich denke schon das wir bei Zeiten losfahren sollten (7.30 Uhr) um viel Tageslicht zu haben.

@x-o


> War doch alles im grünen Bereich.


Danke

Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (25. November 2008)

x-o schrieb:


> Am 29. kann ich wohl nicht. Da wartet ein 33000kW Motor auf mich.
> 
> @Lory: War doch alles im grünen Bereich. Ich bring dir nächstes Mal die Mirage zu testen mit und wirst schon sehen, mit mehr Licht rollt das alles gleich viel besser.



Lächerlich! Das sind ja mal grad schlappe 44867.53 PS

Gehts um ein Schiffchen?


----------



## skinny63 (25. November 2008)

Lory schrieb:


> Also ich bin dabei.
> Heute abend werde ich die Tour zusammenstellen und sie dann bei bikemap online bringen.
> Der Start- und Endpunkt wird wohl Putbus sein.
> Ich denke schon das wir bei Zeiten losfahren sollten (7.30 Uhr) um viel Tageslicht zu haben.
> ...



@elfriede/tiger: was geht bei Euch?

Start dann 7:30 in Rostock? Können wir uns unterwegs irgendwo treffen? Bin nämlich am Freitag Abend in Marlow.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. November 2008)

Bei mir geht nix, ich stecke voll im Weihnachtsgeschäft und arbeite fast jeden Tag von 7 biss 22 Uhr. Ich werde bis Ende das Jahres komplett pausieren ... und dann dürfte das Sanction auch schon da sein und will dann bewegt werden 

Schonmal bissl vorgegriffen: was haltet ihr von einer Jahresabschluss-/Sylvester-Tour vormittags am 31.12. ?


----------



## Elfriede (25. November 2008)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich kann. Werde aber noch Bescheid geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (25. November 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bei mir geht nix, ich stecke voll im Weihnachtsgeschäft und arbeite fast jeden Tag von 7 biss 22 Uhr. Ich werde bis Ende das Jahres komplett pausieren ... und dann dürfte das Sanction auch schon da sein und will dann bewegt werden
> 
> Schonmal bissl vorgegriffen: was haltet ihr von einer Jahresabschluss-/Sylvester-Tour vormittags am 31.12. ?



Year! Und dann Spahnferkel satt!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (25. November 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Year! Und dann Spahnferkel satt!!!



Da bin ich dabei


----------



## Lory (26. November 2008)

Hallo,

so sieht die Tour am Samstag den 29.11. in der Theorie aus.
Rundkurs Putbus

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2008)

Ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt, ich bin Samstag dabei ... vorausgesetzt das Wetter wird nicht schlechter als jetzt. Ich könnte ab Rostock einen Mitfahrer + Rad mitnehmen.


----------



## Elfriede (28. November 2008)

Ich nix Zeit!


----------



## Elfriede (9. Dezember 2008)

Die Post war da:



Und ja, ich bin irre!


----------



## Lory (9. Dezember 2008)

Da fällt mir eins zu ein

EL "ROCKY MOUNTAIN" FRIEDE


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2008)

Nettes Teil, wie baust Du es auf?


----------



## Elfriede (9. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nettes Teil, wie baust Du es auf?



Mal sehn. Erstmal haben, haben, haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (9. Dezember 2008)

Erstmal haben, haben, haben...      Nanana, da wird doch schon ein Plan dahinter sein


apropos Plan: Schon eine Idee für eine Jahresabschlußtour? Termin? Event? Strecke?

also alles hier rein: 


der 27. geht von tigersclaw aus nicht, 
der 31. muss es auch nicht sein, sonst gerne


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Dezember 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


>


 
Schöner Rahmen, aber gib der Wand mal neue Farbe und wasch Dir die Haare!


----------



## Elfriede (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine Haare sind doch gewaschen. Der Abrieb kommt von den Kissen (TV Ecke). Du kannst mir doch nicht einfach unterstellen, dass ich unreinlich bin. Frechheit!


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Dezember 2008)

Vorschlag für die Jahresabschlusstour:

28. Dezember (Sonntag)

Start am Fischereihof, lockere!! Tour durch den Wohld + Kühlung bis Basdorf, dort kleiner! Imbiss, damit Platz für Spanferkel bleibt. Dann locker zurück, und dann das Jahr bei alkfreiem Bier oder Radler + Spanferkel satt ausklingen lassen


----------



## Lory (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin da zeitlich recht flexibel, wenn ich das rechtzeitig weiß kann ich das eintakten.
Außer der 31.12. da wär ich auch dagegen.

Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (10. Dezember 2008)

Dabei! Mit frisch schamponierten Haaren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (10. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, ich melde mich nochmal wenns bei mir auch geht. Mal sehen vlt schneits ja noch. Lust hätt ich schon und frei hab ich auch.
@Elfriede: echt geile Raufasertapete, wer weiß was du noch hinter den Kissen versteckt hast ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Dezember 2008)

Mensch ne Abschlusstour mit allen, das wäre genial. Scootie?


----------



## skinny63 (11. Dezember 2008)

wer kümmert sich darum, wann es wo und zu welcher Zeit Spanferkel gibt und ggf. Platzreservierung?

Freiwillige vor! z.B. Obotrit (weil gleich um die Ecke von Froschklause)


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Dezember 2008)

Immer der, der fragt


----------



## Lory (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ihr,

ich könnte mich ab morgen drum kümmern. Möchte aber mal kurz zusammenfassen.
So weit ich weiß gibt es ja die Ferkelei um die Mittagszeit rum und das nur am WE, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege. Wir müssten also so um 12 Uhr wieder an der Froschklause sein. Wenn wir aber bis Bastorf wollen wird wohl aus locker eher nichts.
Also sollten wir die Route oder das Essen nochmal überdenken.
Also nach kurzem Telefonat, wissen wir nun das für den 27.12. und 28.12. für die Ferkelei noch Plätze frei sind. Aber eben zur Mittagszeit.
Also Entscheidung  muss her!!

Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (11. Dezember 2008)

grobe Idee: start in KüBo oder W'münde => gegen 10 Uhr => locker zur Froschklause rollen = >Spani fassen => Kalorien durch Hütter wohld und Kühlung gleich wieder runter schluss dann in KüBp oder W'münde?

andere Idee?

abends oder später nachmittag + evtl. voller schlamm wird wohl nix


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Dezember 2008)

Machen wir es so wie von Skinny vorgeschlagen. ich bin fürn Start in Warnemünde.


----------



## Lory (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
alle die bei der "IchfahrmitSpanferkelimBauchTour" mitfahren wollen bitte HIER eintragen. Am Sonntag dem 14.12. werde ich die Plätze bestellen. Also bis dahin sollten sich alle eingetragen haben.

Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (11. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Machen wir es so wie von Skinny vorgeschlagen. ich bin fürn Start in Warnemünde.



Geil!


----------



## skinny63 (13. Dezember 2008)

@lory: Bitte reserviere 4 Plätze für mich. Nicht für mich alleine ;-)

Ankunft Froschklause spätestens 12:30 soweit ich weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
bisheriger Stand zur Ferkelei:
Kosten: 11,50 Ferkel satt
12.30 wird es aus dem Ofen geholt

Teilnehmer:

Skinny + 3
Tigersclaw +1
Elfriede
Lory +1

Bis heute nachmittag 16.30 Uhr soll ich bestellen, meinte der gute Herr

9 Plätze sind für den 28.12. bestellt. Ab 12 Uhr ist auf, ab 12.30 ist das Ferkel dran


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw + 1, wenn sich jemand als Chauffeur zur Verfügung stellen würde, und meine Frau vom Bahnhof abholt


----------



## enZym (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
ein Kumpel und Ich sind letztes Wochenende eure Rundkurs-Strecke von Putbus nachgefahren! Wenn mein Radon im Februar/März ankommt, bin ich auf jeden Fall auch mal mit von der Partie.


----------



## x-o (16. Dezember 2008)

Och, ihr sucht euch immer so komische Tage aus. Am 28.12. kann ich wieder nicht.  

Aber euch trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## Lory (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

hier ein Vorschlag für den 28.12. von Warnemünde zur Froschklause.
Modderarm, aber denke nicht Modderfrei, je nach Geschwindigkeit, kann man sich dann mit dem Waldboden schmücken.
Ideen und Anregungen werden gerne entgegengenommen.


----------



## Elfriede (25. Dezember 2008)

Sieht gut aus, hoffentlich regnet es nicht. Treffpunkt also Stahlbrücke an der Werft.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Dezember 2008)

Jo geht klar, bin badei 

Frohes Fest, Ihr Nasen


----------



## Lory (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

ACHTUNG ROUTENÄNDERUNG
Die Route durch den Fahrenholzer Wald wurde erweitert. Zugnsten eines leichten Singeltrails. Eine Tragepassage über einen Baum ist dabei und ein kurzes Modderloch, kann aber auch umgangen werden. Ansonsten ist der Trail gut fahrbar (heute morgen probiert). Er ist durch Pferdehufe zwar aufgewühlt, aber bis auf das Modderloch trocken.

Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (27. Dezember 2008)

Solange nicht wieder überall Verdauungsprodukte rumliegen.

Bis morgen! Ich hab schon so viel Braten gefuttert, ich weiß garnicht, wo das Ferkel noch hin soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab extra Platz gelassen 

Werde morgen alleine antreten. Meine Frau hat heute Spätschicht biss 22 Uhr, und vorab keine Lust.


----------



## Elfriede (27. Dezember 2008)

Bleibts morgen bei 10 Uhr?


----------



## Lory (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

10 Uhr bleibt.
Wie hat sich die "Skinnyfraktion" entschieden? Wo wird sie uns mit ihrer Anwesenheit beglüggen?

Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (27. Dezember 2008)

@lory: in W'Münde, Hauptsache wir sehen an der Froschklause noch einlassfähig aus


----------



## skinny63 (29. Dezember 2008)

schöne Tour gestern, war am Ende ganz schön platt, gesamt 113 km

so für morgen, Ausfahrt nach Poel:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/109418

und retour:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/109419

Start: 09:00 oder 09:30 ab Lidl Ecke Satower Straße / Südring


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Dezember 2008)

Es war eine würdige Abschlusstour:

Alle die nicht dabei waren, ihr habt das:





und das:





und zum Schluss noch das:





verpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (29. Dezember 2008)

bei Bild 1+3 bin ich Deiner Meinung


----------



## Elfriede (30. Dezember 2008)

So Leute,

ich bin grade wieder zurück vom Ballett. 

Die Tour hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. Vielen Dank noch einmal an Lory für die Organisation. Ein zusätzliches Dankeschön geht noch an skinny63 und Lory für die Hilfeleistung bei der Beseitigung des steifen Glieds.  Bild 2.

Ein abschließendes Dankeschön an Steffen für die Führung durch die dunkle, dunkle Abendphase.

Skinny, die Lampe hat wirklich sehr gut funtioniert. Tolles Teil. Wie soll ich sie dir am besten wieder zukommen lassen? Loswerden willst du sie nicht oder? Meine Freundin hat schon gierige Augen bekommen.


----------



## skinny63 (30. Dezember 2008)

mir hat es auch gefallen, 

die Karma bleibt bei mir 

mit Radfahren ist jetzt Schluss!!

aber nur für 2008, falls Ihr Euch schon gefreut habt


----------



## Elfriede (30. Dezember 2008)

Wie soll ich sie dir am besten wieder zukommen lassen?


----------



## skinny63 (31. Dezember 2008)

@elfriede: PN

...und guten Rutsch an alle Biker und die, die es noch werden wollen


----------



## Xaser87 (31. Dezember 2008)

wann gibs die nächste Tour im neuem Jahr würde mich gerne beteiligen


----------



## skinny63 (31. Dezember 2008)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> wann gibs die nächste Tour im neuem Jahr würde mich gerne beteiligen



schlag was vor!

übrigens Signatur & Forum passen so gar net


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2008)

Wie wärs mit morgen, so 10 Uhr? )

Guten Rutsch an alle


----------



## Xaser87 (31. Dezember 2008)

mit der sig hattest recht  

Ansonsten evtl. im Frühjahr wieder? oder fahrt ihr auch im Winter


----------



## Lory (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

da Bikerjahr 2008 ist nun fast vorbei. Dabei hat es nichtmal im Jahre 2008 angefangen, die ersten drängelten schon im Dezember 2007 auf eine Tour


			
				manR schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute!
> wer hätte denn mal lust ne tour von 30 kilometern von hro nach warnemünde und dann über hohe düne durch ein kleines waldstück aber hauptsäclich asphalt zu unternehmen? auch wenn das wetter gerade nicht so aussieht, der sommer kommt bestimm!!! *daumen*





			
				elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte Bock!!! Ich such immer jemanden zu radeln.
> 
> MfG Björn





			
				TigersClaw schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ebenso


Dieser Schriftverkehr ereignete sich am 23.12.07.
Dann hab auch ich meinen Weg in das Forum gefunden.


			
				Lory schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> @ bikeäffchen
> <===hab ich auch.
> 
> ...


Und die Tour des Forums rückte immer näher. Man wurde immer konkreter 





			
				Lory schrieb:
			
		

> Warte(n) auf weitere Vorschläge


 und schlußendlich war es dann soweit.


			
				Lory schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> so die erste Forumstour steht.
> 
> ...


Die ersten bzw. DAS erste Foto ließ nicht lange auf sich warten.



So ging die erste Forumstour mit 2 Forenmitglieder und 2 meiner Freunde zu Ende und wir hatten schon den nächsten Anhänger


			
				skinny63 schrieb:
			
		

> Hut ab, bei dem sch... Wetter. Falls mal wieder Tour anliegt, würde ich mich gerne mit einreihen, trotz fortgeschrittenen Alters , falls es passt


Am 19.01.08 startete die nächste Tour. Diesmal mit 3 Forenmitgliedern.



Hier sind wir (v.l. Skinny63, Lory, TigerClaw) zu sehen bei einer Pause in der Kühlung.

Das Ausmaß und die Auswahl der Touren wurde größer


			
				Lory schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da einige Tourvorschläge:
> (ich denke die Wettersituation entscheidet über das Zuhausebleiben oder net)
> 
> 1. Rostock - Güstrow - Rostock
> ...


Dabei fällt mir so auf, es bin mal wieder ich der für die Ausritte die Richtungen angibt
Aber auch die besten Planungen können manchmal nicht standhalten, so ging es auf dem Ostseeradwanderweg Richtung Graal und schlußendlcih bis Dierhagen.
Hier ein paar Impressionen


			
				skinny63 schrieb:
			
		

>


Und es findet ein alter Bekannter, welcher schon im letzten Jahr so wild auf eine Tour war zurück zu den Tasten am PC


			
				Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Hui! Am Wochenende soll es gutes Wetter geben. Sogar mit temporär divergenten Sonnenphasen und nur gelegentlichem Windaufkommen.
> 
> MfG Björn


Und prompt wurde eine Tour für das WE angesetzt.


			
				Lory schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> die Tour steht. Es wird eine Hütter Wohld Runde.
> Datum: 09.02.08
> Zeit: 11.00 Uhr
> ...


Und wieder nur zu dritt. Diesmal konnte Skinny nicht.
UNd was für eine Tour das war 


			
				Lory schrieb:
			
		

> War schon etwas schlammig. Ein paar Wasserdurchfahrten waren dabei und auch ein paar Schiebepassagen.
> Mir hat es aber Spass gemacht.
> Tiger hat sich nach dem Versorgungsstop an der Lidilstation in Bad Doberan verabschiedet. Elfriede und ich sind dann noch durch den Doberaner Wald und dann haben wir in Althof die Strassenroute gewählt.


Achja, zwischendurch hatten hauptsächlich Skinny und ich die Aufgabe Tiger von einem Helm zu überzeugen.


			
				skinny schrieb:
			
		

> Hey: Hat Tiger den Helm unterwegs verloren? kann ihn gar nicht sehen


Nach dieser Tour hatte ein weiteres Forumsmitglied Blut/Modder geleckt


			
				Obotrit schrieb:
			
		

> Hi würd auch mal gern ne Tour mitmachen. Zur Zeit schlauchts ein bisschen bei mir, so dass ich nur so die Gegend um Doberan abklapper. Wohn ja selbst hier. Hier gibts für jeden etwas. Ansonsten wenn schönes Wetter wieder ist ....


Und es sah so gut aus für eine große Gruppe, und nach und nach fielen sie aus. bis nur noch eine Dreiergruppe blieb.(Skinny, Obotrit, Lory).
In dieser Zeit war ich wohl noch besser drauf.


			
				skinny schrieb:
			
		

> ...allerdings nach der Tour, Lory hat heute gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt: also wohl etwas viel in der Sauerstoffschuld gefahren...
> ...Also keine Bange, wenn es zu arg wird, bekommt Lory ein Schloß ans Hinterrad (aber kein Kettenschloß)...


Und wieder haben wir einen neuen Biker in unseren Bann geszogen. (Dachten wir)


			
				mikelory schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an Skinny63, Lory, Obotrit und wer hier noch so alles immer in der Rostocker Gegend umherfährt!
> Ich habe mich gerade eben angemeldet um anzufragen ob ich mal bei euch auf der nächsten Tour mitkommen kann?! Vielleicht seid ihr ja kommendes Wochenende wieder unterwegs.. Würde mich sehr freuen...
> Beste Grüße!!


Wir haben Ihn nie gesehen.
Nur mal so zur Orientierung: Wir bewegen uns zeittechnisch immer noch im Februar.
Nach der nächsten Tour hatten wir wieder ein Mitglied "geworben"


			
				scootie schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ihr nordlichter,
> 
> ich komme auch aus rostock, bin durch zufall auf den thread gestossen und hab mich mal pauschal angemeldet.
> 
> ...


Aber auch das hat ein wenig gedauert ehe wir mit "scootie" unterwegs waren.
So ihr Lieben, dass war der erste Teil. 
Wenn Ihr möchtet kommt noch ein weiterer Teil der dann bis zum Jahresende die Ereignisse darlegt
Ihr könnt ja mal schreiben ob Ihr das wollt oder nicht.

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und das Beste für das Jahr 2009.

Grüße Lory


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (1. Januar 2009)

Na gut keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort. Ich mach trotzdem weiter.

Die nächste Tour war um den Plauer See.


> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im letzten Foto mal bitte Skinny's Lenker betrachten und mal so im Hinterkopf behalten.

Kommen wir zur zweiten Tour im März. Diesmal um den Bodden rum.


			
				skinny63 schrieb:
			
		

> Tourbericht gestern:Start in RDG, "Rund um den Bodden" es waren dann doch 84 km, wir haben einen guten Schnitt mit knapp 24 km/h erreicht und schön was für die Grundlagenausdauer gemacht (schnellste Runde war Nr. 36 für 2 km in 03:50 min:sec). Höhenmeter 25! also flacher als Holland.
> 
> 
> ..........
> ...


Auch Leute welche nicht an unseren Touren teilgenommen haben hatten ihre Erfolgsmomente





			
				Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mein Goooooooottttttt!!! Das Wunder ist geschehen. Ich habe endlich meine neue Kurbel. Juhu!!! Nach wochenlangem Warten!


Somit konnte Ende März eine Flachlandtour an der Küste mit Elfriede erfolgen.


			
				Lory schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> 
> ..........


Bei der erste Tour im April starteten Skinny und TigerClaw. Das Wetter war wohl nicht ganz so super


> ..........


Es folgte bald die Tour rund um die Müritz. Ein paar Bilder und die Fakten dazu:


			
				skinny schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> 
> ..........





			
				TigerClaw schrieb:
			
		

> Bin grad von der Tour zurück, ich lass einfach ma die Fakten sprechen:
> 
> Tour rund um die Müritz
> 137,6 km
> ...


Zwischendurch gab es auch mal eine gaaaanz ruhige Tour mit Frauen, zumindest waren 2 dabei. Hansemesse -Warnow Tour


			
				skinny schrieb:
			
		

> diesmal in Begleitung, die aber wohl nix von uns wissen wollte:


Dann gab es unsere legendäre Herrentagstour. (TigersClaw und ich). Da lass ich mal die Bilder sprechen.


			
				Lory schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> 
> ..........


Zwischendurch gab es einen kurzen Startversuch für eine Tour Richtung Graal Müritz. Das war das erste MAl das wir Scootie dabei hatten.


			
				scootie schrieb:
			
		

> als ich losgefahren bin wars auch noch ok, aber wo wir gestartet sind wars echt zum . naja 1km hin und zurück das is doch schonmal n anfang. und nicht zu vergessen , fahrrad ein und ausladen. das kost auch kraft ^^


Erinnert Ihr Euch noch an den Lenker von Skinny. Jetzt mal ein Update:


			
				Skinny schrieb:
			
		

>


Ende Mai wurde eine Runde durch den Hütter Wohld gedreht mit einer guten Pause an der Gaststätte Glashagen. Dies war eine besondere Tour. 2 von den Biker machten eine Wegerfahrung die lange nach ihresgleichen suchte: den PANORAMAWEG powered by Skinny


			
				skinny schrieb:
			
		

>


Die erste Julitour ging durch den Hütter Wohld und wieder waren nicht alle dabei, Tiger hatte der Heuschnupfen gepackt.


			
				skinny schrieb:
			
		

> ..........


Erst Mitte Juli war es wieder soweit. Zwei aus'm Forum haben sich gefunden und haben eine Runde gedreht.... Nun zum Schock vieler






Dann kam die Urlaubszeit und die Tpuren wurden immer weniger. Die Einzelkämpfer traten mehr in den Vordergrund.


			
				skinny schrieb:
			
		

> ..........


Anfang September gab es ein schönes Wochenende. Am Samstag 200km mit TigersClaw auf'm RR und am Sonntag mit Elfriede im Wald spielen., Fotos gibt es leider keine.
Ende September gab es eine Monstertour aber auch mit dem RR


			
				Tiger schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern waren die drei Verrückten wieder auf Tour, hier ein paar Daten:
> 
> Strecke: Sanitz-Trassenheide/Usedom
> Länge: 270km
> ...


Skinny und ich machten Anfang Oktober einen Abstecher in die Dolomiten. Dort hielt schon der Winter Einzug.


			
				skinny schrieb:
			
		

>


Danach gab es immer wieder ein paar Touren, aber zum Jahresende nahm die Anzahl der Fotos deutlich ab.
Skinny und ich drehten nochmal eine eine Runde auf Rügen. Das war Anfang Dezember
Zur der Zeit drehte sich auch schon einges um die Jahresabschlußtour mit großer Ferkelei. Am 28.12. war es dann soweit. Von Warnemünde wurde locker zur Froschklause gerollt und sich dann daran vergriffen



Es gab auch noch nur für's Auge



So damit entlasse ich euch.
Auf weitere tolle Erlebnisse im Jahre 2009.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Januar 2009)

Lory, genialer Bericht, super gemacht.

Kleiner Tip: Du hast das Binz-RTF vergessen und Deine eigene Erweiterung aufs Schmalspur-Radeln


----------



## Elfriede (1. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön Lory! Was nicht schon alles passiert ist?

Aber jetzt das Wichtigste!

*EIN FROHES UND ERFOLGREICHES NEUES JAHR WÜNSCHE ICH EUCH ALLEN!!!*


----------



## skinny63 (1. Januar 2009)

@lory: Vielen Dank für den Rückblick! Schöne Erinnerung  

meist jedenfalls

und auf ein neues & gutes Bike- & Radjahr!


----------



## Obotrit (2. Januar 2009)

Super Rückblick - mal sehen was dieses Jahr so kommt. Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr und immer genug Luft auf der Kette.
Gruß Obotrit


----------



## skinny63 (2. Januar 2009)

so morgen wäre Saisonbeginn möglich: Termin & Strecke im LMB


----------



## skinny63 (5. Januar 2009)

so morgen wäre Saisonbeginn möglich: Termin & Strecke im LMB => hat stattgefunden: 

bikemap.net/route/111177

kann beliebig erweitert werden

@lory: auf besonderen Wunsch Rügen in der Nachlese: bikemap.net/route/111174


----------



## Xaser87 (5. Januar 2009)

Ist jeder eingeladen bei der tour? und wann wäre diese?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Januar 2009)

Es ist jeder eingeladen, der Lust und Laune hat, und zu unserem irren Haufen passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (5. Januar 2009)

ist die strecke auch für ein damen fahrrad zu empfehlen ? Ich hab keins aber ich frag nur ^^


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2009)

Warum fragst Du dann? )


----------



## Xaser87 (6. Januar 2009)

weil meine frau evtl auch mitkommen wollte wenn das ok ist


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2009)

Mit einem Damenrad durchs Gelände? Das würde ich mir überlegen. Wir machen sicher auch ma ne Lullerunde mit Frauen )


----------



## Xaser87 (6. Januar 2009)

das wollt ich wissen 

wann soll denn die tour los gehen?


----------



## skinny63 (6. Januar 2009)

@xaser: => hat stattgefunden: bedeutet, dass die Tour bereits war

Termin im LMB = bedeutet, Tour steht bei Last-Minute-Biking drin, da kannste Dich auch eintragen

... und die Tour ist auch für Damenräder geeignet...
wenn man(n) bereit ist, das Damenrad 20% der Strecke zu tragen 

Tiger meinte wohl eher das Tempo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (6. Januar 2009)

Ja gut macht ja nix, beim nächsten mal denn 

wo finde ich denn das LMB ?


----------



## skinny63 (6. Januar 2009)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Ja gut macht ja nix, beim nächsten mal denn
> 
> wo finde ich denn das LMB ?



http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/

schau mal rechts oberhalb der Fred-Übersicht


----------



## Lory (7. Januar 2009)

Moin,

so trage mal jemand was ein in das LMB. Am besten für Sonntag.(MTB kloppen und dann in den Wald fahren ).
Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2009)

Sonntag is prima, Samstag kann ich nämlich nicht


----------



## skinny63 (8. Januar 2009)

Sonntag wäre auch bei mir gut, leider finde ich den Termin nicht?


----------



## Lory (8. Januar 2009)

> so trage mal *jemand* was ein in das LMB


Ich nix jemand 
Mein Vorschlag wäre entweder rund um Marlow Tourplanung = skinny , oder mal wieder Hütter Wohld.

ASO



MEINS

So bin gerade von der TeslaTestRunde zurück. Die Sigma PLB hatte ich auch mit.

PLB voll...........................PLB mittel.............................PLB leicht


..........

..........



Tesla voll.............................Tesla mittel...........................Tesla leicht


..........

..........



Das war der Bilderbericht, der schriftliche Bericht folgt noch.

So jetzt zum schriftlichen Bericht.
Die Tesla macht im Vergleich zur PLB ein besseres Licht, sprich sie hat die bessere Ausleuchtung.
Die PLB ist sehr stark fokussiert. Wenn wir uns den Lichtstrahl als Zylinder vorstellen, so hat die PLB diesen im Durchmesser vom Lampenkopf und rundrum ist nichts mehr.
Bei der Tesla haben wir den Lichtzylinder von der PLB, nur heller, und zusätzlich eine Ausleuchtung zu den Seiten hin. Wobei die Lichtstärke vom mittleren Lichtzylinder aus abnimmt, bis kurz vor den Rand, dann aber bis zum Randende nochmal heller ist.

Ich mache die nächsten Tage noch Aufnahmen auf freien Feld, oder breiten Waldweg. Nur waren mir schon die Finger kalt
Greetz


----------



## Elfriede (8. Januar 2009)

Da hat der Sack schon eine Tesla. Tse!


----------



## skinny63 (9. Januar 2009)

@lory: Gratulation, schaut ja gut aus

@elfriede: Sonntag mit dabei? kannste gleich die Karma mitbringen (bitte)

Das ist der Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7737


----------



## Elfriede (9. Januar 2009)

Bin auf jeden Fall da um dir die Karma zu geben. Muss mal sehn wa meine Kniegelenke sagen. Im Winter hab ich immer Probleme mit Schmerzen.

Kann mal einer ne Streckenkarte reinstellen? Weiß nicht so recht wo es lang gehen soll.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Januar 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Kann mal einer ne Streckenkarte reinstellen?



Bitteschön:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/112150


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (11. Januar 2009)

Bin ja mal gespannt, wie ihr den Tag bei klirrender Kälte überstanden habt. Mir sind beim Zeitungen austragen fast die Finger abgestorben.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Januar 2009)

Die Kälte hielt sich in Grenzen, aber meine Fitness is echt im Keller, nach 4h 45min bin ich total am Allerwertesten 

Spass gemacht hats trotzdem, getreu unserem Motto: Spass durch Schmerzen )


----------



## Elfriede (12. Januar 2009)

So, ich bin jetzt erst einmal stolzer Besitzer einer Sigma Karma mit allem Pipapo.

Jetzt suche ich nur noch einen gescheiten Helm.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Januar 2009)

Na denn haben wir ja auch den letzten überzeugt


----------



## Elfriede (12. Januar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Na denn haben wir ja auch den letzten überzeugt



Nö, aber ich will mir die Lampe nicht an den Kopf schrauben.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Januar 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Nö, aber ich will mir die Lampe nicht an den Kopf schrauben.



Schraub sie Dir doch an die Brille


----------



## skinny63 (13. Januar 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> So, ich bin jetzt erst einmal stolzer Besitzer einer Sigma Karma mit allem Pipapo.
> 
> Jetzt suche ich nur noch einen gescheiten Helm.



so mal als Idee:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k465/a11850/d-alto-team-rocky-mountain.html

oder

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k465/a12472/sweep-rocky-mountain-silber-rot-2009.html


----------



## x-o (13. Januar 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> So bin gerade von der TeslaTestRunde zurück.



Moin Lory! Hab gerade mal wieder in den Thread geschaut. Glückwunsch zur Tesla! Da biste doch bestimmt total scharf drauf die auch ordentlich auszuprobieren, oder?

Wie wär's mal wieder mit der kleinen Beleuchtungsrunde? Hab nach meinem Spanienurlaub etwas Trainigsrückstand aufzuarbeiten. 


Gruß, Christian.


----------



## Elfriede (13. Januar 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> so mal als Idee:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k465/a11850/d-alto-team-rocky-mountain.html
> 
> ...



Schick, schick! Aber ist das etwa eine Anspielung? Darf auch eine andere Marke und gnstiger sein. Warum hast du gerade die ausgesucht? Nur wegen RM?

Ich wäre ja sehr an Crash Replacement Service wie es Giro macht interessiert. Ihr kennt mich ja.

Der hier ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Was meint ihr?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k465/a4218/veleno-d-rot.html?mfid=297


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (13. Januar 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Schick, schick! Aber ist das etwa eine Anspielung? Darf auch eine andere Marke und gnstiger sein. Warum hast du gerade die ausgesucht? Nur wegen RM?
> 
> Ich wäre ja sehr an Crash Replacement Service wie es Giro macht interessiert. Ihr kennt mich ja.
> 
> ...



Das ist zwar ein MET, aber die haben auch das Crash Replacement, wie ich aus Erfahrung weiß 

Mir passen die MET Helme gut, dafür kann ich mit Giro überhaupt nicht. Irgendwie passen die mir nicht und ich finde sie auch recht schwer.


----------



## Lory (16. Januar 2009)

x-o schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Lory! Hab gerade mal wieder in den Thread geschaut. Glückwunsch zur Tesla! Da biste doch bestimmt total scharf drauf die auch ordentlich auszuprobieren, oder?
> 
> Wie wär's mal wieder mit der kleinen Beleuchtungsrunde? Hab nach meinem Spanienurlaub etwas Trainigsrückstand aufzuarbeiten.
> 
> ...



Jo auf jeden Fall gerne. Ein kleinen Problem gibt es aber, ich bin die Woche über in HGW und komme erst immer so Freitag Mittag, Nachmittag wieder.
Vielleicht mal am Wochenende, oder eben ne Freitagabend Runde.

@Elfriede
Wegen Helmen auch mal bei Speci guggen. Meiner passt mir gut und erfullt seine Dienste. Auch häufig günstiger zu kaufen als die großen Marken in Sachen Helme.

Greetz


----------



## bikerfloh (18. Januar 2009)

hallo ich wollte mich hier mit bei den anderen bikern aus rostock vorstellen mein name ist flo ich bin 15 und fahre ein scott sportster p4 
was habt ihr denn so führ bikes


----------



## Elfriede (18. Januar 2009)

bikerfloh schrieb:


> hallo ich wollte mich hier mit bei den anderen bikern aus rostock vorstellen mein name ist flo ich bin 15 und fahre ein scott sportster p4
> was habt ihr denn so führ bikes



Moinsen Flo!

Guck doch einfach mal in unsere Fotoalben, dann kannst du dir ein Bild von unseren Rädern machen.


----------



## Lory (18. Januar 2009)

Moin,

na ich werd mal nicht so sein und meine Bikes zeigen.

Projekt: Trialbike



To Do:
Kassette
Kette
Griffe
großen Kettenblatt ab, Rockring drauf

Projekt: SSP



To Do: GANZ SCHÖN VIEL

Greetz


----------



## bikerfloh (18. Januar 2009)

nicht schlecht ich mag die pedalen hab ich irgendwo schon einaml gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (19. Januar 2009)

Prost Neujahr, muß mich ja auch mal wieder melden. Hab gestern wieder angefangen meinen Hirsch durch die Wälder zu "jagen". Es war kalt, teilweise noch glatt, teilweise schön weich. Ich muß jetzt aber wieder anfangen zu trainieren, denn ich wollte ja wieder mal mitkommen. Im Augenblick fehlt mir bloß die Luft. Gruß Obotrit


----------



## skinny63 (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo erstmal!

Huhu, seid Ihr alle im Wald?

Was ist demnächst mit Touren angesagt?


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Januar 2009)

Obotrit schrieb:


> ...Im Augenblick fehlt mir bloß die Luft...



Die fehlt uns wohl allen. Mir zumindest, bin letzten Sonntag im Wohld ziemlich abgekackt 

Skinny, ich hab kommenden Sonntag Zeit, wie wärs mit einer Tour in Gü?


----------



## Lory (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich meld mich auch mal wieder. Hab da auch gleich 2 Anliegen.

_1. Techniktraining im Harz_
Bei der Suche nach einem Anbieter bin ich auf diese Seite gestossen Trailtech. Dieser bietet so ziemlich das ganze Jahr über Techniktraining an. Es gibt 2 Stufen, einen Grundkurs und einen Spezialkurs. Die Kosten für einen Kurs betragen 69 Euro.
Wenn alles glatt läuft werde ich den ersten Terminen 21./22.03. teilnehmen. Am 21.03. ist der Grundlagenkurs und am 22.03. der Spezialkurs. Wer hat Lust mitzukommen? (Voraussetzung ist sicher, dass noch Plätze frei sind.)

_2. Wochenende 7./8.2._
An einen von den beiden Tagen möchte ich eine Tour mit Euch machen und Euch auf einen Kaffee und nen Stück Kuchen in Bastorf einladen ("zwinker").
Hab mir überlegt nichts aufregendes in Sachen Routenauswahl zu machen. Start Hütter Wohld, durchmoddern bis zum Asphalt Richtung Kühlung, auf'm Asphalt ein wenig freimoddern, um dann in der Kühlung neuen Schlamm zu tanken, dann nochmal Gas geben auf den letzten Asphaltmetern bis Bastorf und hoffen das noch ein wenig Modder vom Bike und Biker abfällt
Also wie sieht es aus bei Euch mit der Zeit?

Grüße


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Februar 2009)

1. Gute Idee, bin dabei. Platz für Rad und Radler hab ich genug im Auto 

2. Am liebsten Samstag, Sonntag ist schon verplant, sonst gerne badei


----------



## Xaser87 (1. Februar 2009)

ab 16.1 kann ich endlich auch mal mit touren  *freu*


----------



## Lory (1. Februar 2009)

Xaser87 schrieb:
			
		

> ab *16.1* kann ich endlich auch mal mit touren  *freu*


Da stimmt doch was nicht?! Oder haste dein Bike schon.

Greetz


----------



## Xaser87 (1. Februar 2009)

nein kommt in der 8KW


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Februar 2009)

Du meinst sicher den 16.2, nicht 16.1.


----------



## Lory (2. Februar 2009)

Tiger schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst sicher den 16.2, nicht 16.1.


 So meine ich auch 



> 2. Wochenende 7./8.2.


Als Tourentag wurde jetzt von mir der 7.2. der Samstag festgelegt.
Ich denke der Start wird so um 10.00 oder 11.00 Uhr sein. Da könnt ihr euch ja nochmal kurz einbringen und Wünsche äußern 

Greetz


PS: Der Link zum Techniktraining aus dem Post 1746 geht nicht mehr bzw. leitet falsch um. Hier jetzt der neue Link Trailtech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (2. Februar 2009)

Nummer eins, machen Sie es so


----------



## ML73 (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Radfreunde,

der Fahrtechnikkurs am 21.und 22.3 würde mich als Neuling auch interessieren.Wo genau im Harz ist diese Veranstaltung, konnte nicht so recht was finden?
Achso, ich komme von der Halbinsel und lese schon länger mit, dies ist also mein erster kleiner Beitrag.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Lory (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

willkommen im Forum ML73.
Ich habe heute telefonisch niemanden erreicht. Werde es aber morgen noch mal probieren. 
Dieser Kurs soll in der Nähe von Bad Harzburg starten. Ist aber etwas ungenau . Auch deswegen will ich da anrufen bei den Jungs.

Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (3. Februar 2009)

@ML73: Herzlich Willkommen!

@Lory: Samstag 10 Uhr Start wäre angenehm!


----------



## Lory (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Termin im LMB.

Wetter sieht nicht ganz so gut aus. Leichter Schneeregen bei 3 bis 4 Grad über Null.

@skinny 
Da es ja eine Tour zu meinem Ehrentag wird, wünsche ich mir von dir die Führung zum und durch den Panoramaweg 

Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (3. Februar 2009)

LMB = *l*asst *m*ich *b*iken und skinny ist mit dabei

Wetter ist doch super! 

und Führung? ... naja wird schon werden


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Februar 2009)

ML73 schrieb:


> ... ich komme von der Halbinsel und lese schon länger mit, dies ist also mein erster kleiner Beitrag....



Von welcher Halbinsel, in MV gibts doch ein paar davon? Wie wärs wenn Du Dich einfach mal bei einer unser Touren anschliesst, z.B. am kommenden Samstag?


----------



## ML73 (3. Februar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Von welcher Halbinsel, in MV gibts doch ein paar davon? Wie wärs wenn Du Dich einfach mal bei einer unser Touren anschliesst, z.B. am kommenden Samstag?


 
Von der schönsten aller Halbinseln: Zingst-Darß-Fischland.
Würde gerne mal mitkommen, muß dieses WE leider arbeiten, so das es nur zu einer kleinen Runde am Sonntag reichen wird.

Habe heute mal mir den Jungs von Trailtech telefoniert, es sind nur noch begrenzt Plätze frei am 21/22.3.09. Sie wollten evt. noch einen 2. Kurs aufmachen.
Als Unterkunft haben Sie mir das Hotel "Harz-Autel"  in Bad Harzburg empfohlen(www.Harz-autel.de). Soll ca. 2 km vom Startpunkt des Kurses entfernt sein.


----------



## Lory (4. Februar 2009)

ML73 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute mal mir den Jungs von Trailtech telefoniert,


Cool cool
Hast du auch gefragt wo genau der Startpunkt ist? (Bushaltestelle, Post, Bikeladen...)


			
				ML73 schrieb:
			
		

> es sind nur noch begrenzt Plätze frei am 21/22.3.09.


Wieviel sind es denn schlußendlich?


			
				ML73 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Unterkunft haben Sie mir das Hotel "Harz-Autel" in Bad Harzburg empfohlen


Evtl. kann man bei dem Hotel noch handeln, da wir in der Vorsaison kommen. Ansonsten find ich selbst den niedrigen Preis von 36 Eus nur für Ü und Frühstück - naja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (4. Februar 2009)

Man, ist hier was los! Also Lory, schön bei dem Kurs aufpassen. Ich will mir dann was bei dir abgucken können.

Ich bin am Wochenende wohl mit am Start. Hoffentlich nerven nicht wieder die Knie. Ab sofort sogar vorschriftsmäßig mit Helm.

PS: Lory, bitte pack unbedingt das Kettenschloss ein. Man weiß ja nie!


----------



## ML73 (4. Februar 2009)

Hatte heute einen Anruf von den Trailtech-Jungs. Am 21/22.03 haben Sie schon einen 2. Kurs aufgemacht. Über die noch freien Plätze hat er nichts gesagt. Sie haben außerdem noch einen Lehrgang am 18/19.04.09 geplant bzw.schon im Programm. Das Wetter im April ist auch bikerfreundlicher, meinte er.
Den genauen Startort für diese Kurse bekommt man mit der Anmeldebestätigung zugesendet, soll wie gesagt ganz nah an dem besagten Hotel sein.
Mir persönlich sind beide Termine recht, obwohl , je wärmer umso besser. Und die Gefahr, das der Kurs abgesagt wird ist im April eindeutig
geringer.
Überlegt es Euch

Gruß ML


----------



## Elfriede (9. Februar 2009)

Und Lory? Brille noch gefunden?


----------



## Lory (9. Februar 2009)

Nee leider net.
Werd die Woche nochmal die Runde drehen und hoffen...
und Geburtstag war gerade


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Februar 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> Nee leider net.
> Werd die Woche nochmal die Runde drehen und hoffen...
> und Geburtstag war gerade



Sach Bescheid, ich komm mit. 4 Augen sehen mehr als 2 
Handschuhe haste aber gefunden? Grossen Dank von meinen Fingern


----------



## Lory (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht es aus mit dem 21./22.03. zum Techniktraining in den Harz.
Wer nimmt dran teil?
Wer kümmert sich selber um Platz im Kurs?
Wer kümmert sich selber um einen Platz im Hotel/Pension..?
Wer kümmert sich selber um einen Platz im Kurs und Unterkunft?
Für wen soll ich mitbuchen?

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. Februar 2009)

Ich bin dabei ... organisieren darf der, der fragt


----------



## Lory (15. Februar 2009)

Moin Leute,

morgen 16.02. ca 17.00 ruf ich bei den Jungs im Harz an und werde die Buchung vornehmen.
Wer sich bis dahin also noch entscheiden möchte... noch ist Zeit.
Bitte macht nur verbindliche Zusagen, die Unkosten bei Rücktritt (Kurs, Hotel) müsst ihr selber tragen.

MFG


----------



## skinny63 (16. Februar 2009)

ich bin nicht dabei

entweder später einmal oder wir fahren noch ein paar Mal über den Truppenübungsplatz, dann geht es wohl auch 

Fotos zur gestrigen Tour werden nachgereicht

war doch wieder schön und die Füsse haben so schön aufgetaut, in der Sauna...


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2009)

Ich muss auch absagen, muss an dem WE zu meinen Schwiegereltern. Leider erst gestern abend erfahren.


----------



## skinny63 (18. Februar 2009)

@tiger: Schwiegermutterbesuch kann ja auch Techniktraining sein ;-)

und hier die Bilder vom letzten WE:


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Februar 2009)

Und ich seh wie immer beknackt aus )

Wie schauts bei euch kommendes WE aus?


----------



## Elfriede (18. Februar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und ich seh wie immer beknackt aus )
> 
> Wie schauts bei euch kommendes WE aus?



Beknackt? Ich warte ja immernoch darauf, dass skinny endlich mal das Bild von dir im Matsch hochläd.

skinny, geiles Rad! Hast du jetzt doch zugescghlagen? Darf ich das auch mal testen?

Ich fahre Donnerstag mal nach Hamburg, braucht jemand noch irgenwas? Poto sparen?


----------



## Xaser87 (18. Februar 2009)

cool ihr wart ja in Dehmen, habt ihr euch auch die Kühe im Stall angeschaut  und warte am tiefen see?


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Februar 2009)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> cool ihr wart ja in Dehmen, habt ihr euch auch die Kühe im Stall angeschaut



Nein, wir haben uns da nur über den verschneiten Acker, bzw. den Dreck im Ort gewühlt )



Xaser87 schrieb:


> ...und warte am tiefen see?



Ja, und ein Mitfahrer fand ihn so Klasse, das er gleich baden ging )


----------



## skinny63 (20. Februar 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Beknackt? Ich warte ja immernoch darauf, dass skinny endlich mal das Bild von dir im Matsch hochläd.
> 
> skinny, geiles Rad! Hast du jetzt doch zugescghlagen? Darf ich das auch mal testen?
> 
> Ich fahre Donnerstag mal nach Hamburg, braucht jemand noch irgenwas? Poto sparen?



Foto im Matsch -geht net, ist Film, kommt zum Jahresende in der Meck-Pomm MTB uncut special usw. edition

ja danke und natürlich - jetzt am Sonntag, start 10 uhr am Real (Hinrichsdorfer Straße)

nein, es ist genug Geld nach Hamburg geflossen, auch ohne Porto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (20. Februar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nein, wir haben uns da nur über den verschneiten Acker, bzw. den Dreck im Ort gewühlt )
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, und ein Mitfahrer fand ihn so Klasse, das er gleich baden ging )



stimmt nicht, wenn ich baden gehe, nehme ich das Quitscheentchen mit 

und See war es auch nicht oder habe ich HalluZ?


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Februar 2009)

Tour für Sonntag:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/123172

Startpunkt: 10 Uhr am Real (Hinrichsdorfer Straße)

Link zum LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7929

Beschwerden / Vorschläge / Bestechungsgelder bitte an Skinny, ich habs nur verlinkt 

Wir hoffen auf zahlreiches Erscheinen


----------



## Xaser87 (20. Februar 2009)

Ui da mein bike nun da ist kann ich endlich auch mal mitkommen - bin schon gespannt wie wird


----------



## Elfriede (20. Februar 2009)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Ui da mein bike nun da ist kann ich endlich auch mal mitkommen - bin schon gespannt wie wird



Bilder! Ich seh da nur ein Fragezeichen.


----------



## Xaser87 (20. Februar 2009)

ja ich geh nun erst mal mit dem kleinen zu meiner mutter ab heut abend gibs bilder


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Februar 2009)

Denn bin ich ma so frei:


----------



## schlickjump3r (21. Februar 2009)

Sehr schick das könnt ich mir auch gefallen lassen dude. Viel spass mit dem Radel


----------



## trebo (21. Februar 2009)

jooar das simplon ist ja echt nice. greetz


----------



## Elfriede (21. Februar 2009)

Schick, schick! Aber Carbon... Ah meine Allergie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. Februar 2009)

Ach red nich, dadd geht schon 

Trag Dich lieber für die Tour morgen ein ... das gilt für alle mit Rad


----------



## Lory (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin traurig. Hab mich so auf mein SSP gefreut.

VORHER




SO HÄTTE ES AUSSEHEN KÖNNEN (mit Kette und Pedale sicherlich)




DAS PROBLEM



Hatte das Tretlager am alten CroMo Rahmen dran, dort sind die Rohre dünner. Bei dem Alurahmen sind sie zu dick
War ein shice Arbeit die Kurbalarme zu lackieren.

MFG

PS: Tiger hat mir evtl. schon weitergeholfen. Muss ich die re. Lagerschale eben rausguggenlassen


----------



## Elfriede (21. Februar 2009)

Entweder das oder einfach eine längere Achse verbauen. 

Hier mal was Hübsches aus meinen vier Wänden. Der Größenunterschied fällt kaum auf oder?


----------



## Xaser87 (21. Februar 2009)

.... gelöscht^^


----------



## x-o (21. Februar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Denn bin ich ma so frei:



Sehr schick.  Datt wär auch was für Vaddis Sohn.

Aber, muss das Spacer-Türmchen sein?

Mal an alle: Ihr müsst die nächsten Wochen unbedingt eure Teller leer essen. Ich hab den Schnee sowas von satt. Im Wohld geht fast gar nichts mehr. Ich will wieder schönen saftigen Waldboden!!!


----------



## Xaser87 (21. Februar 2009)

x-o schrieb:


> Aber, muss das Spacer-Türmchen sein?



wie meinste das?

edit: achso ja die hatten wir vorsichtshalber mitbestellt da ich etwas kleiner bin  und das ist ganz gut so das die dinger da drauf sind ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. Februar 2009)

x-o schrieb:


> Sehr schick.  Datt wär auch was für Vaddis Sohn.
> 
> Aber, muss das Spacer-Türmchen sein?



Wie heisst es doch so schön? Wenn man im Glashaus sitzt, sollte man nicht mit Steinen werfen:







  



x-o schrieb:


> Mal an alle: Ihr müsst die nächsten Wochen unbedingt eure Teller leer essen. Ich hab den Schnee sowas von satt. Im Wohld geht fast gar nichts mehr. Ich will wieder schönen saftigen Waldboden!!!



Hab ich probiert, hat leider nix geholfen. Also musst Du der Schuldige sein


----------



## x-o (22. Februar 2009)

@Tigersclaw: Das ist aber nicht mein Rad- das gehört MissQuax. 

Da mein Platoon schon ganz schön mitgenommen ist, hab' ich überleg auch in nen Gravity zu investieren, und zwar auch weil Simplon extrem kurze Steuerrohre verbaut. Für mich kann der Lenker gar nicht weit genug runter gehen. Bei einem schönen Rahmen ist die ganze dynamische/kraftvolle Optik futsch mit so vielen Spacern. 

Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, daß die Rückenschmerzen nach ein paar ein paar trainingsintensiven Wochen auf dem Rad verschwinden.  Ich würde aber einfach jede Woche einen Spacer rausnehmen bis der Lenker unten ist.


----------



## x-o (22. Februar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hab ich probiert, hat leider nix geholfen. Also musst Du der Schuldige sein



Neeneenee, ich hab gar keine Teller.


----------



## skinny63 (23. Februar 2009)

x-o schrieb:


> Neeneenee, ich hab gar keine Teller.



gestern war auch wieder nix zu holen, von wegen Teller leer essen

heraus kam Straße mit Speed und Wald mit Balance, Schieben und Fluchen

Spass hat es trotzdem gemacht


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Spass hat es trotzdem gemacht



Getreut dem Motto "Spass durch Schmerzen", stimmts, Xaser?


----------



## Lory (23. Februar 2009)

Moin Jungs,

das SSP- Kettenlinienproblem ist gelöst.



Vielen Dank nochmal an Tiger.

Somit gibt es ein SSP für die trockene Jahreszeit.




Und mit ein wenig Umbauarbeit eines für die nasse Jahreszeit + Winterreifen.




Bis zur nächsten Tour. Wann ist die noch gleich?


----------



## Xaser87 (23. Februar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Getreut dem Motto "Spass durch Schmerzen", stimmts, Xaser?



jup der orsch schmerzt immer noch


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal an Tiger.



Keine Ursache 



Lory schrieb:


> Bis zur nächsten Tour. Wann ist die noch gleich?



Morgen (Dienstag) Abend so 18:30 Uhr kurzer Nightride in Rostock, wäre genial wenn Du und Deine Tesla dabei wären 

Ansonsten kommenden Sonntag (01.03.) CTF in Greifswald.

Und den 21.03. gleich mal vormerken, da ist das erste MTB-Rennen (auch für Jedermann, also für uns  ) der Saison in Güstrow-Bockhorst.


----------



## Lory (23. Februar 2009)

> Morgen (Dienstag) Abend so 18:30 Uhr kurzer Nightride in Rostock


Gibt es da schon einen Treffpunkt, an welchen man sich einfinden könnte  ?
Wenn es bei mir passt schließe ich mich an.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Februar 2009)

18:30 am Schwanenteich in der Hamburger Str. wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-o (24. Februar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Morgen (Dienstag) Abend so 18:30 Uhr kurzer Nightride in Rostock...



Was heißt denn kurzer Nightride in Rostock? Nur Straße oder ist da auch etwas Wald mit drin?


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Februar 2009)

Das wird spontan entschieden. Kurz heisst so ne Stunde bis maximal 2 Stunden.


----------



## goegolo (24. Februar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Keine Ursache
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Rostocker, 

sehe gerade, dass die CTF leider gänzlich auf die Straße verlegt wurde. Kommt Ihr trotzdem nach Greifswald?


----------



## Lory (24. Februar 2009)

x-o schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Straße oder ist da auch etwas Wald mit drin?


Ich bin spontan für Wald. Wer ist denn nu so dabei?



			
				goegolo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rostocker,
> 
> sehe gerade, dass die CTF leider gänzlich auf die Straße verlegt wurde. Kommt Ihr trotzdem nach Greifswald?


Hmm, das wird ja dann eher ein RTF. Schade. Wenn man weiß das die Streckenführung auf guten Straßen sein wird, könnteman glatt das RR nehmen. 
Muss wohl nochmal diskutiert werden von die rostockJungs


----------



## Elfriede (24. Februar 2009)

Bin nicht in der Stimmung.


----------



## Xaser87 (24. Februar 2009)

Lory wäre klasse wenn deine telsa dabei wäre damit ich endlich mal eine sehe zum vergleich 

wie wäre die route - veränderungen sind erwünscht fals net so gut ist
http://www.bikemap.net/route/124645

wobei ich nicht weiß wie oben links in der route am wald ran die strecke grad ist sonst könnte man den festen weg mitten durch nehmen


----------



## Lory (24. Februar 2009)

Moin,

jo Route kann man wohl so machen. Der Waldweg oben lang(ich denke du meinst bei Vorweden) wird feucht sein.
BIos 18.30 am Schwaanteich.


----------



## Xaser87 (24. Februar 2009)

jo


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Februar 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Hallo Rostocker,
> 
> sehe gerade, dass die CTF leider gänzlich auf die Straße verlegt wurde. Kommt Ihr trotzdem nach Greifswald?



Klar sind wir dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (26. Februar 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Bin nicht in der Stimmung.



nicht in der Stimmung für Night-Ride oder für Sonntag?

Ring Dich mal durch, damit die Rostocker Fraktion stärker ist!


----------



## Xaser87 (26. Februar 2009)

oh man und ich fahr da denn ohne helm und kleidung mit jeans yeah


----------



## skinny63 (27. Februar 2009)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> oh man und ich fahr da denn ohne helm und kleidung mit jeans yeah



ohne Helm wird möglicherweise nix, kann sein, dass Du nicht mitgenommen wirst, schau noch mal bei den Teilnahmebedingungen nach

und nur mit Jeans wird am Sonntag eh noch zu kühl


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. Februar 2009)

Apropos Helm oder auch allgemein Kleidung und Schuhe hat da vieleicht von euch Jungs n Kleinen Tip für mich für nen guten MTB Helm Kein Fullface und n Paar system Schuhe für Breite Füsse die aber n schmalen Fuss machen  Das ganze sollte möglichst nicht mein Budget von 200 euro Insgesammt für beide Sachen übersteigen.


----------



## Lory (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Helm
Unbedingt immer Kopf messen.
Schuhe Race
Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, die sollen eher den breiteren Fuß schmücken.
Sind eher steif und wenig zum Laufen gedacht.
Schuhe Allround
Stoffschuhe eben, die passen sich an jeden Fuß an 
Sprich weicher Schuh, wenig Halt beim Pedalzug.
BEIDE Schuhe eher für die wärmeren Tage.
Mehr kann man aus den Infos die du gegeben hast nicht machen


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. Februar 2009)

Ja hi Lory dank dir für die schnelle hilfe auch wenn ich net so viele infos geben konnte ich hab bisher noch überhaupt keine Erfahrungen was helm und gutes Schuhwerk angeht Tiger hat mir schon geraten am besten alles mal vorher bei leibe anzuprobieren. Denke mal das wird auch das beste sein von SPecIALIZED hab ich jetzt auch schon recht positives gehört und gelesen spezial von dieser Marke würd mir der BG Comp als schuh und der Tactic als Helm gut gefallen. Der Diadora wäre ja schon mal so ähnlich wie der BG comp und auch etwas billiger und der Bell Slant is vom Preis her auch nicht uninteresant ich werd mal die Woche gucken ob sich n laden Finden lässt in Hro wo mal im besten Fall beide sachen mal anprobieren und vergleichen kann evlt. B&O da wollt ich eh noch hin und mal nachfragen wie mit meinem Stereo auschaut und gleich mal noch n dämpferschutz nachordern. 

Also erstmal vielen dank Lory ich werd mich mal in die spur machen und mal gucken ob ich was für mich ergattern kann. 

pea<e> schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (27. Februar 2009)

Speci macht tendenziell eher schmales Schuhwerk.


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. Februar 2009)

Achso hmm.. deswegen is das wohl besser ich probiere das mal auch ich mein ich hab jetzt kein Plattfuss oder so aber halt n hohen spann das merk ich schon wenn ich zb mir mal n paar laufschuhe kaufe speziall von addidas die sind immer recht eng bzw klein ausfallend.


----------



## Xaser87 (28. Februar 2009)

ja was soll ich sagen ich habs zeitlich nicht geschaft mir Kleidung zu kaufen und den kleinen unter zu bringen. 

mal noch ne frage sind die Bekleidungsstücke gut?

Hose:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k220/a10969/gore-tex-paclite-ultra-iii-hose.html


Helm:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k465/a7773/kaos-kakao.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k465/a7768/kaos-ultima-lite-mattanthrazit.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k465/a4219/veleno-d-schwarz-2009.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k465/a12036/veleno-s-schwarz-anthrazit-2009.html


----------



## skinny63 (28. Februar 2009)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> ja was soll ich sagen ich habs zeitlich nicht geschaft mir Kleidung zu kaufen und den kleinen unter zu bringen.
> 
> mal noch ne frage sind die Bekleidungsstücke gut?
> 
> ...



die hose ist schwer in Ordnung, den Vorgänger gab es vor kurzem noch vergünstigt
Helme sind auch OK, würde aber vorher probieren, im Bike market gibt es die auch, vielleicht geht dann auch noch was mit dem preis


----------



## Xaser87 (1. März 2009)

ich könnt......... der Verein schreibt mir um 22uhr am samstag ne mail das keine Helmpflicht besteht 

Zu dumm nur das ich so spät den kleinen nicht mehr untergebracht bekomme trotzdem viel Spass euch


----------



## Lory (1. März 2009)

Xaser87 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu dumm nur das ich so spät den kleinen nicht mehr untergebracht bekomme


Dann solltest du dir hierüber Gedanken machen .


----------



## Xaser87 (1. März 2009)

rofl  der macht da bestimmt kein schritt rein da er es nicht kennt und wenn er dann drin ist bleibt er nciht lang genug drin


----------



## Elfriede (1. März 2009)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> rofl  der macht da bestimmt kein schritt rein da er es nicht kennt und wenn er dann drin ist bleibt er nciht lang genug drin



Wenn du Geld sparen willst guckst du hier oder in anderen Shops nach dem günstigsten Preis:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=33061

und löst dann hier:

http://www.actionsports.de/Bekleidung/Helme/Met-Veleno-D-2009-weiss::17073.html

die Best Price Garantie aus. Hab mir den weißen Veleno D 2009 geholt.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. März 2009)

Meine Bilanz für dieses WE:

Samstag 84km Rennrad in 3h 15min (Gü-Schwaan-HRO-Kronskamp-Gü)
Sonntag 90km MTB in 3h 45min (Greifswald CTF)

Macht zusammen 28 WP Punkte

Und ich bin platt


----------



## skinny63 (1. März 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Wenn du Geld sparen willst guckst du hier oder in anderen Shops nach dem günstigsten Preis:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=33061
> 
> ...



an sich gute Idee, fragen im Bike Market kostet aber nix (wegen Preis) und dann wäre noch die Sache mit dem Crash Replacement (für den Fall der Fälle)

ansonsten habt ihr heute ne schöne Tour verpasst, ob mit oder ohne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (2. März 2009)

Hier noch ein Foto von gestern:







geschossen von Anto.


----------



## Elfriede (2. März 2009)

Hat eigentlich einer von euch hier im Norden Interesse an dem hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=384064

Ich werde wohl ein paar bestellen.

Das hier kann man bestellen:

http://www.boutivelo.com/index.php?page=produits&cat=220180


----------



## Lory (2. März 2009)

Moin,

was macht man mit so einer Scheibe??
Kann ich die sinnvoll mit einer V-Brake kombinieren??

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (2. März 2009)

Nein, aber Du könntest Deine V-Brakes entsorgen, und mit den Scheiben und z.B. eine Marta eine bessere Bremse erhalten


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. März 2009)

Im Bild ist ein Fehler versteckt>

Ha schlicki hat ihm gefunden< "tiger" hat keine grüne Jacke am Leib und keine Tüte aufn Kopf, bekomme ich jetzt n Keks

<schlicki


----------



## ML73 (2. März 2009)

Beim nächsten mal versuche ich auch mit dabei zu sein.
Aber eher eine kleinere Runde, ein 24-er Schnitt über 90 km ist wohl noch nichts für mich. Da werde ich diesen Sommer wohl rund um den Bodden etliche Trainingsrunden drehen müssen, das sind ca. 90km.


----------



## skinny63 (3. März 2009)

ML73 schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal versuche ich auch mit dabei zu sein.
> Aber eher eine kleinere Runde, ein 24-er Schnitt über 90 km ist wohl noch nichts für mich. Da werde ich diesen Sommer wohl rund um den Bodden etliche Trainingsrunden drehen müssen, das sind ca. 90km.



gute Idee, das sollten wir dann ruhig gemeinsam tun


----------



## TigersClaw (3. März 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> gute Idee, das sollten wir dann ruhig gemeinsam tun



Da bin ich auch dafür.


----------



## scootie (4. März 2009)

Moinsen,

ich wollt mal einen kurzen gruss an die Heimat da lassen.... hier in Hamburg gehts gut. Hab bloss leider keine zeit zum Biken. Bzw. nicht viel....

Und ich muss noch was verkünden, meine Liebe zum Gelände hatt sich jetzt doch noch auf andere Fortbewegungsmittel ausgeweitet.....

Mein Baby....

leider passt die nicht ins Wohnzimmer :-(






Grüsse an Alle
und ein kurzes Stossgebet das der Sommer warm und matschig wird ;-)

PS: Ich verfolge den Thread immernoch gerne.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (4. März 2009)

scootie schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich wollt mal einen kurzen gruss an die Heimat da lassen.... hier in Hamburg gehts gut. Hab bloss leider keine zeit zum Biken. Bzw. nicht viel....
> 
> ...



zum Glück hat KT. ja auch noch ne richtige Bike-Sparte
Treuloser... 

war jetzt des öfteren in HH, aber net zum Biken, nur zum Bikekauf 

vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was


----------



## scootie (4. März 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> zum Glück hat KT. ja auch noch ne richtige Bike-Sparte
> Treuloser...
> 
> war jetzt des öfteren in HH, aber net zum Biken, nur zum Bikekauf
> ...




wo hast du gekauft? 

was biken hier in HH angeht, habe ich schon ein sehr schönes gebiet unterhalb der Elbe gefunden, sehr viele , sehr lange und sehr steile abfahrten. 

also nichts für weicheier, leider manchmal ein bisschen überbevölkert...


----------



## Elfriede (4. März 2009)

Geiles Teil!!! Sowas brauche ich auch irgenwann mal...


----------



## scootie (5. März 2009)

44 PS verteilt auf 98kg

kann ich nur empfehlen ^^


----------



## ML73 (5. März 2009)

@scootie

Den Wunsch nach einem warmen und matschigen Sommer hatte ich auch einige Jahre. Das mittlere auf dem Foto war bis vor 4 Wochen meins


----------



## scootie (6. März 2009)

quad fahren ist auch nett, aber da bin ich der meinung das man da alles unter  500cc total knicken kann, und ausserdem sind mir quad´s/Atv´s mittlerweile zu doll "mainstream".....


aber wenn ich eins fahren "würde" dann würde es so aussehen wie deins. halt  n richtiges Geländeschwein und nicht eins von der sorte"ich fahr mit meinen kumpels vollstoff durch W´münde aber ins Gelände darf ich damit nicht"

aber es wird zu doll OFFTOPIC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (7. März 2009)

@alle: auf 4 rädern geht ja gar net oder wer kann 2 bikes auf einmal fahren

zum Thema: gestern abend 17 Uhr Treffpunkt in Alt Schwerin zum Nachtausritt um den Plauer See 

erzeugte Dauergrinsen bei den Teilnehmer, Wiederholung des Themas an anderen / gleichen Strecken droht


----------



## Xaser87 (7. März 2009)

schön, kann ich mir vorstellen  gibs ein paar Impressionen


----------



## Lory (7. März 2009)

Hallo,

nein gibt es leider nicht. Dies wir aber bei der Wiederholungstat auf jeden Fall geschehen. Vielleicht diesmal im Hellen, da find ich evtl. mein Rücklicht wieder. Das Abfallen hab ich vor lauter Endorphinausschüttung überhört.
Als Neuwerwerb kommen einmal die Blackbrun Mars 3.0 oder die Smart Superflash RL-318 in Frage.

Greetz


----------



## Xaser87 (7. März 2009)

hi, wie gerne hätt ich die Gore Function II gehabt aber die gibt es nur noch in Größe S und XL also muss was anderes her. 
Was haltet ihr von der http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k2...indstopper-soft-shell-jacke-rot.html?mfid=454 oder http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k226/a10499/windstopper-countdown-as-jacke-rot.html?mfid=454


----------



## Lory (7. März 2009)

Bei der Complete biste etwas flexibler, da man die Ärmel abnehmen kann. Ist zwar denn nicht wie ine richtige Weste, da die darunter kurze Ärmel hat. Aber SoftShell wird recht schnell warm, wenn es über die plus 5/6° Marke geht. Das hatte Skinny letztens gesagt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Xaser87 (7. März 2009)

jo stimmt gut danke


----------



## skinny63 (10. März 2009)

Was für eine Ruhe hier? Bikerfriedhof?


----------



## Xaser87 (10. März 2009)

ja ne was stehtn an demnächst?


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2009)

Morgen Abend spontane Tour? Bin mal wieder in HRO.


----------



## Lory (10. März 2009)

Hi,

ich bin raus. Hab Achillessehenprobleme. Irgendwie häufen sich die Sachen im Alter. Erst Knie, dann die Sehne.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (11. März 2009)

Tourt am Sonntag irgendwer durch den Wohld? Hätte Lust auf ne lockere Einheit. (Wenns Wetter gut sein sollte)


----------



## skinny63 (11. März 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin raus. Hab Achillessehenprobleme. Irgendwie häufen sich die Sachen im Alter. Erst Knie, dann die Sehne.
> 
> MFG



Ich denke Spass durch Schmerzen  

Nee, mal im Ernst. kurier das aus.

@obotrit: Könnte was werden mit HW. Schon eine Idee für Zeit/Dauer?

@elfriede: lebst du noch?


----------



## Elfriede (12. März 2009)

Ja, ich warte auf schönes Wetter. Der ewige Regen macht mich irre.


----------



## Obotrit (13. März 2009)

Durch den HW in Richtung KüBo und dann über Heiligendamm zurück. Für länger hab ich noch keine Luft.
Sonntag gegen 10 los?


----------



## skinny63 (13. März 2009)

@obotrit: sorry, klinke mich für Sonntag aus, werde in Marlow sein und von dort ne ruhige Runde mit Frauchen drehen

ansonsten sollten wir uns mal Fahrplan machen, wo wir fahren wollen, bevor der Trubel (Urlauber auf'm Trail) losgeht:
-Müritz
-Plauer See
-Kummerower See
-Rügen
-Usedom
-Schlösserrunde
-weitere Vorschläge


----------



## Obotrit (13. März 2009)

Bei mir isses ja immer nur kurzfristig. Leider. Kann dazu also nix sagen.


----------



## Xaser87 (13. März 2009)

mir ist alles recht solange ich mindestens 2-3 wochen vorher bescheid weiß um frei zu kriegen ( tauschen )


----------



## Lory (14. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich kümmere mich mal um einen Nightride um die Müritz.
Ansonsten würd ich gerne mal in den Norden von Rügen und eine Schlösserrunde. Auf dieser(Schlösserrunde) kann man(n) überlegen ob die gemütlich mit Frauen werden kann.

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (14. März 2009)

Lory, dann aber bitte eine stark verkürzte Runde. Auf 136 km Nightride hab ich nicht wirklich Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (14. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

mein neues [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr5yA1SNE2M"]YouTube - Smart Superflash[/ame].
Smart Superflash RL318R-01 aus ca. 6 Meter Entfernung.
Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (14. März 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mein neues



das heißt ja immer vor Dir fahren...

wie soll das gehen? 

Nightride Müritz? hört sich gut an, kurze Runde ca. 95 km reicht dann auch

@lory: schau mal wegen Nachtfahren im Naturschutzgebiet, ob es welche sperren gibt

Nord-Rügen ist auch sehr OK, besser wäre es, wenn wir das im März noch hinkriegen

Schlösserrunde mit Frauen, auch sehr gut, aber besser nach Ostern wegen Einkehrmöglichkeit

ansonsten wollte Tiger noch "Rühner Berge" auf dem Fahrplan haben, damit getan


----------



## Lory (15. März 2009)

Hallo,



			
				skinny63 schrieb:
			
		

> das heißt ja immer vor Dir fahren...
> 
> wie soll das gehen?


 hihi



			
				Lory schrieb:
			
		

> ich kümmere mich mal um einen Nightride um die Müritz.


Damit meinte ich schon, dass ich mich mal in den Gesetzestext einlese. Also laut der Verordnung des Müritzer Nationalparkes und dem Gesetz zum Schutz der Natur und der Landschaft im Lande Mecklenburg-Vorpommern sind Nachtfahrten nicht verboten. Das schließe ich aber nur daraus, weil über Nachtfahrten/Nachtwanderungen, Brutzeit, Vogelschutzzeit ect. nix drin steht. Deswegen werde ich beim Müritz Nationalpark auch anrufen.

Ich gebe mal meine Terminvorstellungen/-vorschläge mit Route:

28. od. 29. März Rügentour ist eine Tour von Hegi. Dieser "Bursche" hat uns die spassige Nachtrunde um den Plauer See beschert
04. od. 05. April Müritz Nightride Skinny's Runde gekürzt
25. od. 26. April Schlösserrunde drived by Skinny
1. od. 2. od. 3. Mai Ruhner Berge bei Marnitz, da überlass ich die Planung der Strecke mal Tiger 

Greetz


----------



## skinny63 (15. März 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hihi
> 
> ...



diretissima in den Fahrplan geschrieben


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. März 2009)

*OFFTOPIC*

Nabend!

Sag mal weiss jemand von euch was falsch mach ich hab vor kurzem was übern Bikemarkt verkauft aber hat auch alles super geklappt aber ich weiss jetzt nicht wie man sich gegenseitig Bewertet bzw ich find keine option dafür. Liegt evlt daran das ich die Bikemarkt anzeigt schon als verkauft makiert hab und sie damit schon ausn system raus war als wir uns gegenseitig bewerten wollten?

Bin gerad n bissel confused< schlicki


----------



## Elfriede (17. März 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> *OFFTOPIC*
> 
> Nabend!
> 
> ...



Musst mal gucken, ob du den link in einer deiner Mails findest. Den Rest erledigst du dann über das Feedback deines Handelspartners.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trebo (17. März 2009)

hallo, könnt ihr mir sagen ob es händler in rostock gibt, die sich mit headshock gabeln auskennen, wird gerne ein service durchführen lassen, hab probleme mit dem lockout.

od. ist das eine sache für spezialisten u. lieber doch gleich einschicken lassen ?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. März 2009)

Der B&O verkauft auch Cdale, frag da mal nach.


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. März 2009)

@Elfriede

dank dir habs jetzt auch übers Profil gefunden ich hab da vorher bestimmt 10 mal nachgeschaut und immer das summit übersehen naja egal jetzt weiss ichs ja 

<<schlicki


----------



## skinny63 (23. März 2009)

Das habt ihr am Sonntag verpasst:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/136757


----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Das habt ihr am Sonntag verpasst:
> 
> http://www.bikemap.net/route/136757



Und die Tour war genial, 87km Waldautobahnen, ein paar echt feine Trails, und wenig Asphalt. Reine Fahrzeit ziemlich genau 5 Stunden. Skinny wo bleiben die Fotos?


----------



## Radelmeier (23. März 2009)

Moin,

...bei dem Schweinewind, Respekt.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2009)

Radelmeier schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ...bei dem Schweinewind, Respekt.



Sind wir Männer, oder sind wir Weichpitties?


----------



## ML73 (23. März 2009)

Schöne Tour, die Gegend kenne ich bisher nur von der Autobahn.
Muß doch im Sommer noch schöner sein, gibt bestimmt viele Bademöglichkeiten.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2009)

ML73 schrieb:


> Muß doch im Sommer noch schöner sein, gibt bestimmt viele Bademöglichkeiten.



Davon kannst Du ausgehen, da wir an ca. 15 Seen vorbeigefahren sind.


----------



## skinny63 (23. März 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sind wir Männer, oder sind wir Weichpitties?



Weichpitties natürlich 

ansonsten Foto erst am WE - Cam steht zu Hause und ich bin unterwegs
leider nicht mit dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (24. März 2009)

Respekt, bei dem Frühlingswetter. Ich selbst war noch am Samstag im Hütter Wohld. Da werden und wurden wieder Bäume gepflückt. Sieht aus wie nach ner Schlacht.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. März 2009)

Wie schauts bei euch kommendes WE aus? Ich kann nur Samstag.


----------



## Xaser87 (24. März 2009)

leider spätschicht


----------



## skinny63 (24. März 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie schauts bei euch kommendes WE aus? Ich kann nur Samstag.



Ich nur Sonntag (Nachmittag am besten).


----------



## TigersClaw (24. März 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Ich nur Sonntag (Nachmittag am besten).



Dann gibts das WE zwei Touren


----------



## Lory (25. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich muss das nochmal mit der "Regierung" klären, aber einen Tag werd ich mich auf jeden Fall auf's Bike schwingen.
Gibt es schon Routenpläne?

Hier mal 2 Harzimpressionen:






Greetz


----------



## Xaser87 (25. März 2009)

das sieht ja verlockend aus  richtig schick


----------



## Obotrit (25. März 2009)

Dieses WE geht leider gar nicht.


----------



## manR (25. März 2009)

hallo,
hat vielleicht noch jemand einen continental sport contact reifen in 1,6'' oder einen Kenda KWest herumfliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2009)

Wie wärs mit Schwalbe Kojak in 1.35 + Schläuchen?


----------



## manR (25. März 2009)

ist ein interessanter reifen, aber leider zu schmal
meine felge braucht min. 1,5''


----------



## ML73 (25. März 2009)

@ Lory

Du warst beim Fahrtechniktraining? Wenn ja, wie war es und lohnt es sich für einen von der Küste? 

Lg


----------



## Lory (25. März 2009)

Hallo,

jubb ich war bei einem Fahrtechniktraining.
Vorne weg kann ich dir nicht sagen ob es sich für dich lohnt. Generell ist aber zu sagen, dass jeder Fahrer wohl Schwachstellen in seiner Technik hat. Der "Lehrer" war in meinen Augen sehr gut, und hat somit auch kleine Fehler in der Fahrweise gesehen. 
Ich kann ja mal aufzählen welche Themen behandelt wurden.
Im ersten "Level 1" Kurs am Samstag

 Zentrale Position
 Kurvenfahrt
 Bremsen
 Bergauf Fahren incl. Anfahren am Berg
 Bergab Fahren incl. kleiner Abhänge

Im zweiten "Level 2" Kurs am Sonntag

 alle Themen vom Level1 Kurs nur schwieriger
 Drops
 Bunny Hoop
 schnelle Kurvenfahrt
 Fahrlinienwahl
 Serpentinenfahrt bergauf/bergab
 Fahrtechnik auf'm Trail

Greetz


----------



## Obotrit (27. März 2009)

Dann weiß ich ja wer nächstens meine Fehler korrigieren kann


----------



## goegolo (27. März 2009)

ML73 schrieb:


> @ Lory
> 
> Du warst beim Fahrtechniktraining? Wenn ja, wie war es und lohnt es sich für einen von der Küste?
> 
> Lg



Richtiges Verhalten bei Gegenwind wurde offensichtlich nicht behandelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2009)

manR schrieb:


> ist ein interessanter reifen, aber leider zu schmal
> meine felge braucht min. 1,5''



Was für Felgen fährst Du? Ich hatte den Kojak schon auf ner Mavic XC717, und die is schon recht schmal. Ging aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## manR (27. März 2009)

mavic crossride!


----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2009)

Und da sollen die nicht draufpassen? Lachhaft


----------



## manR (27. März 2009)

hallo,
wenn mavic auf der ofiziellen homepage als mindestbreite des reifens 1,5'' angibt, werden die sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben. sooo schmale reifen möchte ich außerdem gar nicht fahren, es ist ja immerhin noch ein mtb, was an den felgen "drann hängt"


----------



## Elfriede (27. März 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und da sollen die nicht draufpassen? Lachhaft



Eigentlich ist das garnicht so lachhaft. Hier mal was zur Kompatibilität des Laufrads von der Mavic Seite:

Bremsscheiben-Aufnahme: International Standard, Center-Lock
Empfohlene Reifenbreite: 1.5 bis 2.3
ETRTO Größe: 559x19 c
Front wheel mount: QR
M10 (Shimano, Sram)
Rear wheel mount: QR
Tire: tubetype


----------



## Elfriede (27. März 2009)

manR schrieb:


> hallo,
> wenn mavic auf der ofiziellen homepage als mindestbreite des reifens 1,5'' angibt, werden die sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben. sooo schmale reifen möchte ich außerdem gar nicht fahren, es ist ja immerhin noch ein mtb, was an den felgen "drann hängt"



Mist zu langsam.

Mit ner XC717 ist das was anderes:

Empfohlene Nippellänge: 12 mm
Empfohlene Nippellänge: 559 x 18 x 0,6
Empfohlene Reifenbreite: 1.00 bis 2.10
ETRTO kompatible Größe: 559 x 17 c
Valve hole diameter: 8.5 mm, supplied with valve adapter


----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2009)

Bei der Crossride, steht nur "empfohlen", und nicht "nicht zugelassen". Was bitteschön sollen die 2mm mehr Breite schon ausmachen, der Durchmesser der Felge bzw. vom Felgenbett bleibt doch der Gleiche. Solange die Felge nicht breiter ist, als der Reifen, seh ich da kein wirkliches Problem.


----------



## manR (27. März 2009)

die probleme wird man wahrscheinlich frühestens bei der montage, spätestens in der kurve bekommen.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2009)

Ich probiers die Tage aus .. auf ner Mavic EX325, knapp 32mm breit


----------



## Elfriede (28. März 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich probiers die Tage aus .. auf ner Mavic EX325, knapp 32mm breit



Jupp, spiel mal Laborratte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (30. März 2009)

so, schon mal den blick auf kommenden Freitag lenken:

NR um die Müritz; Start müssen wir noch abstimmen, Strecke stelle ich noch rein


----------



## skinny63 (30. März 2009)

Hier die mögliche Route: bikemap.net/route/140220

ca. 90 km, möglichst viel Seeufer als Prämisse

also Lampenakkus laden und vorbereiten

Termin steht im LMB; Start 18 Uhr in Klink ist noch nicht endverhandelt!


----------



## mucho (30. März 2009)

Hallo! 
Am 18. April findet bei uns in Lüneburg ein Event für alle Bereiche des Mountainbikens statt.
Alle Infos hier: BIKEDAY in Lüneburg
Würde mich freuen, wenn sich einige von euch auf den Weg machen. Egal ob sie fahren oder zuschauen!


----------



## skinny63 (31. März 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Am 18. April findet bei uns in Lüneburg ein Event für alle Bereiche des Mountainbikens statt.
> Alle Infos hier: BIKEDAY in Lüneburg
> Würde mich freuen, wenn sich einige von euch auf den Weg machen. Egal ob sie fahren oder zuschauen!



hört sich gut an, aber zeitlich bei mir net drin

Freitag 18 Uhr ab Klink ist jetzt fix, für @alle, die sich noch durchringen wollen/können


----------



## TigersClaw (31. März 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Am 18. April findet bei uns in Lüneburg ein Event für alle Bereiche des Mountainbikens statt.
> Alle Infos hier: BIKEDAY in Lüneburg
> Würde mich freuen, wenn sich einige von euch auf den Weg machen. Egal ob sie fahren oder zuschauen!



18./19. is leider auch der Scanhaus-Cup in Marlow, und der ist fest eingeplant


----------



## manR (2. April 2009)

so, ich poste hier jetzt mal die erfahrungen nach dem ersten ausritt mit den Continental SportContact in 1,6''.
Waren ziemlich leicht auf meiner Felge zu montieren und sitzen trotzdem richtig satt. Kaum Abrollgeräusche, schönes direktes Fahrgefühl, Abrollkomfort ist auch auf Kopfsteinpflaster noch akzeptabel. Was mich überrascht hat: auch bei Vollbremsungen blockiert (das Vorderrad) kaum, trotz Marta SL in 180mm. Der Rollwiderstand ist natürlich eine Wucht - vorher bin ich Racing Ralph's in 2,4/2,25'' gefahren. Interessant wird es natürlich, wenn die Straße nass ist - Erfahrungen dazu kann ich später noch kundgeben. Ich erwarte allerdngs nicht all zu viel (positives) von dem Reifen, da es nunmal ein reiner Slick ist. Schaut auch montiert sehr nett aus, dank dem "innovativen Profildesign". Vielleicht findet sich noch Jemand, der über Ostern eine kleine Feierabendrunde mit mir auf möglichst Asphalt-lastigen Strecken dreht...? Ansonsten montiere ich wieder die RR's für gröbere Einsätze...ist am Mitwoch gegen 18 Uhr immer noch eine Feierabendrunde mit Start beim Radhaus...?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. April 2009)

Ich bin kommenden Mittwoch bei der Radhaus-Runde mim Rennrad dabei, werd mich noch schlau machen ob Start 18 Uhr oder noch 17 Uhr ist.


----------



## manR (2. April 2009)

kann man da mit einem "möchtegern-rennrad" mithalten...?


----------



## TigersClaw (3. April 2009)

Probiers aus 

Strecke sind so ca. 60km, und als ich das letzte Mal im Herbst dabei war, hatten wir so 32er Schnitt drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreischer (5. April 2009)

Moin Moin,

gibts hier is Rostock ein paar Leute mit denen man sich ein zwei mal in der Woche treffen könnte um technische Grundlagen, wie Bunny Hops, Wheelies, Track Stands und weitere Trail-relevante Dinge zu üben?

Allein macht sowas nunmal überhaupt keinen Spaß und den ganzen Tag durch Wälder zu heizen ist ja mit der Zeit auch nicht so erfüllend, da würd ich gerne n bisschen was technisch anspruchsvolleres machen.

Hat wer Lust?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2009)

Ja die gibt es. Ich hätte selbst Interesse dran ... weil ich nämlich nichts davon kann, aber gerne lernen würde


----------



## kreischer (5. April 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja die gibt es. Ich hätte selbst Interesse dran ... weil ich nämlich nichts davon kann, aber gerne lernen würde



Genau so gehts mir nehmlich auch... wann hast immer so Zeit?


----------



## Xaser87 (5. April 2009)

jut dann sind wir ja schon mal 4 fehlt nur noch nen lehrer


----------



## kreischer (5. April 2009)

und ne location...


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2009)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> jut dann sind wir ja schon mal 4 fehlt nur noch nen lehrer



Dürfte nicht das Problem sein, Lory?  Locations gibts in HRO mehr als genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreischer (5. April 2009)

Find ick ja schon mal gut, dass ich da nicht allein da steh und mich mit meinen 32 lenzen nicht mal verstecken muss


----------



## niels_awesome (6. April 2009)

Also bei mir reichts auch gerade für einen Wheelie. Ich hab' aber noch ein Trial Video (ja es ist wirklich noch eine VHS!!) von und mit Hans Rey (wenn auch nur in einer Nebenrolle).
Hier mal ein Auschnitt aus dem Video: [ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3595774"]Dirty tricks & cunning stunt's. BunnyHop. on Vimeo[/ame]
Falls sich jemand das ausleihen möchte oder besser noch digitalisieren, schickt einfach 'ne PN.


----------



## kreischer (7. April 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Dürfte nicht das Problem sein, Lory?  Locations gibts in HRO mehr als genug.



Wer ist Lory? Jemand der mehr kann, als wir? 

Heut solls ja angeblich schönes Wetter geben, wie wärs denn mal heut Nachmittag mit nem Treffen im Stadthafen?


----------



## Xaser87 (7. April 2009)

Heut nicht aber morgen gehts bei mir


----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2009)

Morgen is 18 Uhr Radhaus-(Rennrad-)Runde angesagt


----------



## kreischer (7. April 2009)

aber erst 18 uhr, können uns ja kurz nach mittag treffen


----------



## Xaser87 (7. April 2009)

morgen hab ich auch zeit 18 uhr? wo wie wann ist aber bestimmt radrennen und kein mtb oder^^


----------



## Lory (7. April 2009)

Moin,

< --- ist Lory.

Ich möchte hier mal etwas "aufräumen".
Es gibt Leute die fahren Trial, und andere fahren Trails.
Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Auch sind Techniken des Trial keine Voraussetzungen für den Trail. Sicherlich kann man sagen das die Techniken einen helfen können, aber eben nicht müssen.
Einer der großen Unterschiede zwischen Trial und Trail ist sicher die Fahrweise. 
Die Trialer versuchen möglichst das Bike, oder ein Rad vom Boden zu lösen.
Auf dem Trail ist das aber wenig hilfreich. Wenn man ein Teil des Bikes vom Boden löst, hat man mit diesem keine Kontrolle mehr.
Beim Trail ist man aber bestrebt möglichst immer beide Räder am Boden zu halten um viel Kontrolle zu haben.
Meine Wenigkeit war nun auf einem Seminar, in welchem vorrangig das Trailfahren behandelt wurde.
So alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2009)

Allerdings ist ein wenig Trial-Technik auch auf dem Techik-Trail manchmal ganz hilfreich, stimmts?


----------



## kreischer (7. April 2009)

Mir gehts vorallem darum mit meinem Bike nicht nur irgendwo durch die Wälder zu schroten oder Berge (hier im Norden? ) runter zu rasen. Nicht umsonst hab ich mir n HT zugelegt und möcht damit gern n bissel rumhüpfen und mal schön techn. anspruchsvolle Trails abfahren.

Und da das Lernen der nötigen Feinheiten doch viel mehr Spaß macht wenn man nich alleine ist, sollte klar sein, oder 

Also Lory, geb dir n Ruck, n bissel was aus dem Seminar wirst du uns doch näherbringen können, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (7. April 2009)

jup und das üben wir dann dort


----------



## Lory (7. April 2009)

kreischer schrieb:
			
		

> Also Lory, geb dir n Ruck,


Das ist nicht das Problem.
Meine Aussage ist schlussendlich: Ich kann euch zum Trial ein paar Tips geben und zum Trailfahren vielleicht ein paar mehr Tips.
Aber ich bin eben kein "Instructor" wie es so schön heisst.
Wenn mein GPS Logger da ist, werde ich die Runde im Schwaaner Wald vervollständigen. Dort findet man ein paar schwierige, technische Stellen in Sachen Trail.
Dann können wir da mal lang


----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2009)

Info für alle:

(Kar-)Freitag Plauer See Runde, Start 9:30 in Alt Schwerin oder 10:15 Uhr in Plau

Samstag Ruhner Berge

Alle Infos dazu hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5770253#post5770253


----------



## enZym (17. April 2009)

Heute war Bescherung:


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. April 2009)

Schöne Bescherung! Während alle schon Radeln was die Kette hält muss ich noch auf mein Stereo Warten Menno:-( 

ps. schönes Bike auf jedenfall. Ist das, dass 40er Scale?

<schlicki


----------



## enZym (17. April 2009)

Jo, das ist das Scale 40.


----------



## skinny63 (18. April 2009)

@enzym: Schöne Bescherung!

Dann mal allzeit einen Fingerbreit Luft im Reifen.


----------



## blobbyvolley (18. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

da ich nun wieder häufiger in Rostock bin wollte ich mal frgen, ob ihr noch eure Hütter Wohld Runden fahrt? Wollte da immer gern mal mitfahren. Steht vielleicht sogar zufällig am nächsten Sonntag (26.04) eine Tour an? Wenn ja wo und wann ist Treffpunkt?
Freue mich über Antworten...

Grüße Blobby


----------



## Elfriede (20. April 2009)

enZym schrieb:


> Heute war Bescherung:



Da hat wohl Jordan wieder ein wenig Geld in die Kasse bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (20. April 2009)

Hi,



			
				blobbyvolley schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> da ich nun wieder häufiger in Rostock bin wollte ich mal frgen, ob ihr noch eure Hütter Wohld Runden fahrt? Wollte da immer gern mal mitfahren. Steht vielleicht sogar zufällig am nächsten Sonntag (26.04) eine Tour an? Wenn ja wo und wann ist Treffpunkt?
> Freue mich über Antworten...
> ...



Mit Sonntag könnte was werden. Ich kann das aber erst am Samstag abend entscheiden, ob ich Sonntag Zeit für eine Tour habe.
Wenn wir unsere Hütter Wohld Runden fahren treffen wir uns in 95% der Fälle am Parkplatz "Zum Fischer". Das ist der große Sandparkplatz für das Fischrestaurant.
Also wenn du Samstag abend noch I-Net zur VErfügung hast schreib ich es hier rein, ansonsten schickste mir per PN deine Handynummer 

MFG

@Elfriede
Sag fährst du noch Bike oder bist du nur noch am "im Forum schreiben" und Basteln?


----------



## Obotrit (21. April 2009)

Cool, Sonntag könnte bei mir auch was werden.
Jetzt mal was anderes. Ich baue gerade das Bike meiner Frau auf. Hab Prob mit der Sattelstange mit d=25,4mm -> der Vorbesitzer hat das Schaftende auf 25,4 verjüngt. Der Schaft ist aber unten entweder 27 oder 27,2 - so dass meine Sattelstange wackelt wenn ich sie montiere (logisch). Gibbet dafür eine Art Verjüngungshülse? Wenn ja, wie bekommt man das Ding dann fest. Hat einer ein Foto?


----------



## Elfriede (21. April 2009)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Cool, Sonntag könnte bei mir auch was werden.
> Jetzt mal was anderes. Ich baue gerade das Bike meiner Frau auf. Hab Prob mit der Sattelstange mit d=25,4mm -> der Vorbesitzer hat das Schaftende auf 25,4 verjüngt. Der Schaft ist aber unten entweder 27 oder 27,2 - so dass meine Sattelstange wackelt wenn ich sie montiere (logisch). Gibbet dafür eine Art Verjüngungshülse? Wenn ja, wie bekommt man das Ding dann fest. Hat einer ein Foto?



Das klingt ja verdammt undefinierbar? Hast mal ein Bild davon? Was für ein Rad?

Ansonsten kannst du statt einer Hülse auch einfach Coladosenblech nehmen und zurechtschneiden.


----------



## Obotrit (22. April 2009)

Also das ist ein "Mutti-mit-Körbchen-Rad" Marke MiFa. Ich möchte gern was draus spezielles machen und habe den Rahmen geschenkt bekommen. Hab schon ein Haufen Projektentwicklung reingesteckt.
Hier die Fotos:









Genaueres ist dann in meinem Fotoalbum zu sehen. Hier siehts nicht schön aus.


----------



## skinny63 (28. April 2009)

@All: melde mich wieder zurück aus der Umzugs-Nicht-Biken-Versenkung

@lory & tiger: nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Super Hilfe

und nun: was geht?


----------



## TigersClaw (28. April 2009)

Gern geschehen. Morgen Radhaus? Wird Zeit das wir was tun, ich setze langsam Staub an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (28. April 2009)

... und mir kann keiner helfen?


----------



## TigersClaw (28. April 2009)

Obo, wurde das Sattelrohr am Rahmen verändert, oder die Sattelstütze?


----------



## Obotrit (29. April 2009)

Das Sattelrohr wurde am Rahmen verändert. Wie man sieht wurde dies sogar eingesägt um eine 25,4 Sattelstange festzubekommen. Damit diese nicht wackelt hatte man dann das Rohr mit Mull zugestopft. Also oben bekomme ich es mit Müh und Not fest, aber im unteren Bereich wackelt die Sattelstütze dann. Ich denke mal es war früher für eine 27,0 oder 27,2 ausgelegt. Nichts genaues weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Elfriede (29. April 2009)

Juhu, hier ist der Totgegelaubte. Hat jemand Lust am 1. Mai ne Runde in Richtung Bastorf zu fahren (hoffentlich hat das Cafe offen)?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. April 2009)

Elfriede, evtl. wäre ich nachmittags mit Frau dabei.

Vorschlag für Sonntag: 10 Uhr Start Fischereihof, durch den Wohld bis zum Quellental, dort Seniorenteller  Dann durch die Kühlung bis Bastorf zum Kaffee, danach zurück zum Startpunkt.


----------



## Elfriede (30. April 2009)

...


----------



## Lory (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

@Obo
biege doch vorsichtig wieder auf 27,2 mm auf. Am besten vorher erwärmen mit Gasbrenner, danach ist dann aber eine Lackierung fällig. Ohne Erwärmen kann man es auch probieren, ist aber etwas risikoreicher.

@all
Bei mir ist die Zeit knapp.
Evtl. geht mal eine Feierabendrunde in der Woche. Da wäre ich dann dabei.

MFG


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2009)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:

Morgen 10 Uhr Start Fischereihof, durch den Wohld, Pause im Quellental, dann Richtung Bastorf, danach Richtung Warnemünde zurück.

Ich werde 9:30 Uhr vom Parkplatz Mediamarkt Sievershagen starten. Wer mitfahren möchte, möge sich punktlich dort oder 10 Uhr am Fischereihof einfinden.


----------



## Elfriede (2. Mai 2009)

Muss leider passen. Hab ne Prellung am rechten Knie vom gestrigen Ausrutscher im Wald (schmerzt beim Beugen).


----------



## bikerfloh (2. Mai 2009)

hi ich war heute im bike und outdoor und hab mir jetzt vorgenommen mir ein neues mtb zu kaufen nun hab ich zwei fragen
1. der neue bike und outdoor ist doch echt super ne ???
2. bin 2,05 groÃ also muss das mtb auch etwas groÃ sein^^
ich wollte nicht mehr als 600â¬ ausgeben bin doch ein armer schÃ¼ler^^
ich habe eins von drÃ¶ssinger gefunden wie findet ihr das ???
hier der link:
http://www.customized.de/shop/MTB/Hardtails/Droessiger-MTB-Pro-90-HT01-2--4.html
es ist 24 zoll groÃ also knapp 61cm reicht das oder gehts kleiner oder muss es gar noch grÃ¶Ãer sein ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2009)

Wieso haste Dich nicht im Bikemarket auf ein Rad gesetzt, um zu schaun, welche Grösse passt? Ich war heute im neuen Bikemarket zur Eröffnung, aber Drössiger hab ich dort nicht gesehen. 

Wenns doch das Drössiger sein soll, nimm bei dem Bike aus dem Link auf jeden Fall die bessere Ausstattung. Das dort angegebene Gewicht kannste aber getrost vergessen und 1-2 kg draufrechnen.


----------



## bikerfloh (2. Mai 2009)

hab ich mir auch gedacht denn die deore komponenten sind doch schon besser als die anderen 
hab mich auf 3 bikes raufgesetzt aber die sind halt alle zu klein 
der rahmen müsste schon so 58-60 cm groß sein nach oben natürlich offen und hab einfach keins gefunden aber ma schaun vielleicht läuft mir noch eins über den weg 
aber eigentlich denke ich das ich das drössinger nehmen werde denn dann kann ich mir noch ne farbe aussuchen und so ein paar sachen und ich denke das mir mein neues bike auch optisch gefallen sollte^^


----------



## skinny63 (3. Mai 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Erinnerung:
> 
> Morgen 10 Uhr Start Fischereihof, durch den Wohld, Pause im Quellental, dann Richtung Bastorf, danach Richtung Warnemünde zurück.
> 
> Ich werde 9:30 Uhr vom Parkplatz Mediamarkt Sievershagen starten. Wer mitfahren möchte, möge sich punktlich dort oder 10 Uhr am Fischereihof einfinden.



na denn viel Spass, bin leider nicht dabei, wird aber nächstes WE nachgeholt 

habe dann sturmfrei

@Tiger: immer schön GA1 fahren


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (3. Mai 2009)

@tigersclaw

nabend, erklärst du mir mal deine gewichtstheorie bezüglich der drössiger bikes...wieso 1 -2 kg mehrgewicht

meines hat das im katalog ausgewiesenen gewicht


----------



## enZym (4. Mai 2009)

bikerfloh schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch gedacht denn die deore komponenten sind doch schon besser als die anderen
> hab mich auf 3 bikes raufgesetzt aber die sind halt alle zu klein
> der rahmen müsste schon so 58-60 cm groß sein nach oben natürlich offen und hab einfach keins gefunden aber ma schaun vielleicht läuft mir noch eins über den weg
> aber eigentlich denke ich das ich das drössinger nehmen werde denn dann kann ich mir noch ne farbe aussuchen und so ein paar sachen und ich denke das mir mein neues bike auch optisch gefallen sollte^^



Ich habe noch ein Giant mit 58 - 60 cm rumstehen. Wenn du willst, kannst du eine Probefahrt machen.


Btw: Ich möchte mir eine Waage anschaffen, um paar Parts zu wiegen. Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## aegluke (4. Mai 2009)

Am 10.5. ist in Güstrow übrigens die Landesmeisterschaft MTB:

http://www.radsport-mv.de/_ausschreibungen/20090510mtb_aus.pdf

Wer also starten will... einfach mal da anrufen. Bisher durfte Jedermann auch immer in Wertung mit starten.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2009)

aegluke schrieb:


> Am 10.5. ist in Güstrow übrigens die Landesmeisterschaft MTB:
> 
> http://www.radsport-mv.de/_ausschreibungen/20090510mtb_aus.pdf
> 
> Wer also starten will... einfach mal da anrufen. Bisher durfte Jedermann auch immer in Wertung mit starten.



Also ich werde dabei sein.


----------



## aegluke (4. Mai 2009)

Super, finde es sowieso schade, das der MTB-MV-Cup so schlecht besucht ist. Bei 5 Euro  Startgeld ist das Schmerz pro Euro-Verhältnis echt super


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2009)

Stimmt. Beim letzten Rennen in Gü-Bockhorst warste nicht dabei oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (4. Mai 2009)

mist hab spätschicht


----------



## aegluke (4. Mai 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Stimmt. Beim letzten Rennen in Gü-Bockhorst warste nicht dabei oder?



Doch da: http://gallery.grohnwaldt.de/v/Radsport/TR2009_001/CrossUndMTB/MTBMVCup01/IMG_2030.jpg.html - auf dem Treppchen ganz links


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2009)

Schöne Fotos. Ich bin leider nicht drauf, obwohl ich dabei war und 3. bei den Senioren geworden bin 

Edit: doch, da, beim Start:


----------



## aegluke (4. Mai 2009)

Da fast alle von uns gefahren sind, lief es bei den Fotos etwas unkoordiniert...


----------



## Obotrit (4. Mai 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Obo
> biege doch vorsichtig wieder auf 27,2 mm auf. Am besten vorher erwärmen mit Gasbrenner, danach ist dann aber eine Lackierung fällig. Ohne Erwärmen kann man es auch probieren, ist aber etwas risikoreicher.
> ...



Ok, kann ich machen nur dann fällt meine 25,4er Sattelstütze ja durch. Gibbet dafür dann eine Verjüngungshülse? Wie sieht sowas aus und wie wird die befestigt?


----------



## Lory (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,



			
				aeglike schrieb:
			
		

> Am 10.5. ist in Güstrow übrigens die Landesmeisterschaft MTB:


Da kloppen doch die ganzen Lizenfahrer wieder, das ist mir zu deprimierend 




			
				Obo schrieb:
			
		

> Gibbet dafür dann eine Verjüngungshülse?


Warum so kompliziert, ne neue Stütze und gut ist. Die Hülse müsste dann ja so lang sein wie die Stütze und das wirst du schwer bis gar nicht finden.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belze (5. Mai 2009)

moin, sagt mal kennt ihr noch gute dirt strecken oder freeridespots in hro (oder [enge] Umgebung), ausser zoo & groß klein hinterm sportplatz??


----------



## Elfriede (6. Mai 2009)

belze schrieb:


> moin, sagt mal kennt ihr noch gute dirt strecken oder freeridespots in hro (oder [enge] Umgebung), ausser zoo & groß klein hinterm sportplatz??



In den Wäldern von Bad Doberan sind sie immer mal wieder am buddeln. Musst dich mal in den eingekreisten Bereichen umschauen.


----------



## aegluke (6. Mai 2009)

Wir kloppen eh bei allen MTB-MV-Cup Rennen mit - ist zumindest mein Ziel... aber Fit bin ich im Moment nicht.



Lory schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Da kloppen doch die ganzen Lizenfahrer wieder, das ist mir zu deprimierend
> ...


----------



## belze (6. Mai 2009)

thx @elfriede ..werd mich da ma umsehen wenn ich wieder heile bin.


----------



## skinny63 (8. Mai 2009)

so leute: Samstag 10 Uhr Start in Remplin zu erweiterten Kummerower See Runde .bikemap.net/route/175077
ca. 76 km

falls noch jemand Lust von Euch hat


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Mai 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> so leute: Samstag 10 Uhr Start in Remplin zu erweiterten Kummerower See Runde .bikemap.net/route/175077
> ca. 76 km



War eine geniale Tour, 75km, 700hm, ich war fix und fertig 

Jungs wie schauts mit einer Herrentags-Tour aus? Diesmal bitte ohne Panne. Letztes Jahr hab ich mir im Wohld das Schaltwerk abgerissen


----------



## Xaser87 (12. Mai 2009)

wäre dabei, wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## Elfriede (12. Mai 2009)

Hm, da würde sich doch ein Abstecher ins Quellental  anbieten.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Mai 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Hm, da würde sich doch ein Abstecher ins Quellental  anbieten.



Das war schon so eingeplant 

Vorschlag: lockere Tour durch den Wohld ins Quellental, dann nach Bastorf, Kaffee bunkern, und dann wie üblich Richtung Warnemünde zurück


----------



## Xaser87 (13. Mai 2009)

mal was für die augen  

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3254125?pg=embed&sec=3254125"]infinite trails on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (13. Mai 2009)

coole Sache
@lory: nächste Woche am Garda?! 

http://www.gps-tracks.com/gps-mount...malzo-4-(tremalzo-k%F6nigsklasse)-000516.html


----------



## Obotrit (14. Mai 2009)

Logo bzw. Wappentier für die IG:


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Mai 2009)

Obo, das wird doch schon in der IG diskutiert. Muss hier nicht nochmal rein.


----------



## ML73 (18. Mai 2009)

wollte auch mal wieder was zum Geschehen beitragen.
Habe vergangenes WE im Harz verbracht und über eine Agentur 2 Tage mountainbiken gebucht. Es hat sich wirklich gelohnt, 2 x ca. 65 km durch den Harz und am 2.Tag bis auf den Brocken.(http://www.bikemap.net/route/185262). Ich weiß jetzt warum ein Mountainbike 27 Gänge hat und das Scheibenbremsen sehr nützlich sein können.Und manchmal hätte ich noch einen 28.Gang gebraucht. Hier mal die Adresse des Veranstalters :www.mtb-scout.de.(Die "Werbung" hat er verdient, war echt gut organisiert)


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2009)

Coole Sache und gut zu wissen. Aber wo bleiben die Fotos?


----------



## ML73 (18. Mai 2009)

Hier schon mal 2 Bilder.Habe erstmal ausprobiert, wie das mit den Bildern funktioniert.


----------



## Xaser87 (19. Mai 2009)

Wird es nun eine Herrntagsrunde geben?


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2009)

Ja, na ich denke doch. 

Vorschlag: 10 Uhr Treffpunkt Fischreihof Parkentin, dann durch den Wohld zum Quellental zum Mittag, dann Richtung Bastorf zum Kaffee und dann halt zurück. Der Treffpunkt ist fest, alles andere entscheiden wir dann spontan.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Xaser87 (19. Mai 2009)

Mittag ? kann man die bikes da stehen lassen ( im augenwinkel )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2009)

Ja, die Räder sind da in Griffweite, und in Bastorf zumindest in Sichtweite, da passiert nix.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Mai 2009)

Planänderung: die Tour morgen startet wie geplant 10 Uhr, aber nicht in Parkentin, sondern wir treffen uns an der Kunsthalle in Rostock. 

Falls noch jemand spontan dabei sein möchte, sacht vorher Bescheid, unter Handy 0173 / 606 73 85.


----------



## skinny63 (26. Mai 2009)

so zurück vom Garda,
je nach Tourmitnahme und Gerät zum Höhenmessen stehen 4,5 bis 5 THm zu Buche, diesmal bei bestem Sommerwetter

auf den Trails wurde es manchmal eng, da noch ca. 1 mio andere Biker unterwegs waren

Fotos folgen, diesmal Tremalzo ohne Nebel


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Juni 2009)

Hey Skinny, wo bleiben die Fotos?

Und nix los hier? Da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht da, und schon bricht hier alles zusammen


----------



## skinny63 (3. Juni 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hey Skinny, wo bleiben die Fotos?
> 
> Und nix los hier? Da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht da, und schon bricht hier alles zusammen



Nun ist es soweit:


 

 





 

 



so mal ein paar Eindrücke

zum 2. Einwurf: ja echt mal, aber wie Du hoffentlich weißt, laufen die Vorbereitungen für Vättern 
ja, falsches Forum, is klar


----------



## Elfriede (3. Juni 2009)

Gibts auch Äktschonbilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (3. Juni 2009)

Das mal ne richtig geile Gegend oder?


----------



## Lory (3. Juni 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts auch Äktschonbilder?


Büdde schön


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juni 2009)

Ah, schon besser. Aber skinny fährt auf der falschen Seite.


----------



## skinny63 (4. Juni 2009)

ich fahr doch rückwärts bergauf 

oder meinetwegen: rechts war der Radweg kaputt


----------



## skinny63 (4. Juni 2009)

...und übrigens:

X-8 dann ist Vättern

X-10 dann ist Vättern vorbei

und dann ist Schluss mit dem MTB Lotterleben


----------



## skinny63 (5. Juni 2009)

x-7 bis zum Start:

morgen Proberunde ab 9:30 ab Kritzmow ca. 235 km mit den "Schmalspurpuschen", falls jemand noch Lust hat 

bei Bedarf bitte PN wegen Details


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Juni 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ..."Schmalspurpuschen"...



Fährst Du trotz Breitspur (28 mm) mit? Ma guggn ob wir sowas zulassen


----------



## skinny63 (5. Juni 2009)

Wer fährt denn 28 mm? tsetsetsetse... 

25 mm müssen reichen


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Juni 2009)

Nagut, lassen mal gerade so gelten


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juni 2009)

Unsere Vättern-Vorbereitungsrunde von gestern:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/206075


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (7. Juni 2009)

und hier ein paar Eindrücke:

noch frohen Mutes (Hintour) ;-)


 

 



in Mühlen-Eichsen am Standardrastplatz:


 



Fischbrötchen als Dope:




es dämmert:


 



(fast) zurück:


----------



## ML73 (11. Juni 2009)

Moin, Moin in die Runde!

Habe mal eine Frage an alle die sich in der Umgebung von Rostock
biketechnisch auskennen: Da mein Neffe ( 10 Jahre) ein neues Mountainbike bekommen hat, wollte ich mit ihm mal eine schöne Radtour machen. Er wohnt Rostock Südstadt und ich dachte so an 20 bis 25 km. Kann mir jemand eine schöne Strecke empfehlen ohne das wir erst noch mit dem Auto fahren müssen!?
Vielen Dank im vorraus


Gruß vom Darß


----------



## Lory (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hab euch mal was zusammengeklickt. Bin ich selber auch schon gefahren.
Rostocker Runde
MFG


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juni 2009)

Moin Jungs, 

schönen Gruss aus Motala. Wir sind grad schick bei McDonalds frühstücken ... samt freiem WLAN. Es gisst in Stromen, uns wachsen schon Schwimmhäute zwischen den Fingern


----------



## Xaser87 (12. Juni 2009)

wehe ihr kommt ohne Bilder zurück 

viel spass


----------



## schlickjump3r (12. Juni 2009)

Packt euch ma n paar steine in die tasche wenns so störmisch wie bei uns hier sein sollte. Viel spass noch jungs!

ps. ich schließe mich natürlich dem Xaser87 an wagt es euch nicht ohne bilder zurückzukehren.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## ML73 (14. Juni 2009)

@Lory

Danke für den Tip, werde ich demnächst gleich mal nachfahren.


----------



## skinny63 (15. Juni 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Packt euch ma n paar steine in die tasche wenns so störmisch wie bei uns hier sein sollte. Viel spass noch jungs!
> 
> ps. ich schließe mich natürlich dem Xaser87 an wagt es euch nicht ohne bilder zurückzukehren.
> 
> gruz<schlicki



der Wind war nicht so dolle, das übrige Wetter allerdings auch nicht... 

und dann schließe ich mich Xaser87 auch mal an,

Ihr habt es so gewollt:

vor dem Start kann man noch albern sein + richtige Veteranen


 

 

 

zukünftige Veteranen?


 

 



 

 

 

 

wedder to Hus




vorher + nachher


----------



## Xaser87 (15. Juni 2009)

lustiges Bike da oben, welche Platzierung habt ihr erreicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (15. Juni 2009)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> lustiges Bike da oben, welche Platzierung habt ihr erreicht?



1. lustiges Bike? ist kein Bike, ist ein Zug (Bedeutung erkläre ich mal beim gemeinsamen Biken)

2. Platzierung? gibt es nicht, auch nicht für den Schnellsten (aber man kann ja alle gut 18000 startnummern durchklicken, um zu sehen, wer die geringste umlaufzeit hat, muss dann aber nicht der Schnellste gewesen sein)

man kann schnell oder langsam rumfahren, mit/ohne Pausen, kurze/lange Pausen und aufgeben geht auch noch

ansonsten kannst du dir deine persönliche Zeit mitteilen lassen und das war es

deshalb ist es auch schön gewesen, dort dabei sein zu dürfen

Brutto war ich 15 h unterwegs, netto 11:34 hh:min, der Schnitt lag also etwas über 25 km/h, bei 132 HF Schnitt und TF von 88, ca. 1300 hm gab es zu überwinden.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden, in erster Linie aber, es geschafft zu haben und die Atmosphäre zu genießen.


----------



## Xaser87 (15. Juni 2009)

ja das glaub ich euch, ich beneide euch


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juni 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr zufrieden, in erster Linie aber, es geschafft zu haben und die Atmosphäre zu genießen.



 Genau deswegen waren wir da


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. Juni 2009)

He dann dann ein herzlichen willkommen an die Rückkehrer und danke für die schönen Impressionen die ihr uns daheimgebliebenen mitgebracht habt. Habt da echt ne schöne und ganz sicher auch anstrengende Tour hinter euch Glückwunsch und meinen Respekt an alle die druchgehalten haben

pea<e schlicki


----------



## skinny63 (17. Juni 2009)

@schlickjump3r: Ja, vielen Dank!

und an die Anderen: Wann wird denn mal wieder gemeinsam gefahren?

Bei mir ist der 27.Juni so was von frei, da könnte man wieder ausgiebig touren.

Also her mit den Vorschlägen und den Teilnahmeerklärungen


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juni 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ...Teilnahmeerklärungen...



Bitteschön: Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (17. Juni 2009)

ich hab auch frei passt, den kleinen noch bei oma unterbringen dann passt das


----------



## skinny63 (18. Juni 2009)

na wenigstens schon 2 

aber da geht doch noch was! oder?

mögliche route: bikemap.net/route/217958

es sei denn, andere Vorschläge erreichen uns noch

also auf! elfriede, lory, ....


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juni 2009)

Und hier die Route für die Faulen:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/217958


----------



## schlickjump3r (18. Juni 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und hier die Route für die Faulen:
> 
> http://www.bikemap.net/route/217958



Danke jeffrey für deine Dienste ich erlaube dir erstmal Freizeit, bis deine Dienste wieder benötigt werden.


----------



## Xaser87 (18. Juni 2009)

oh da muss ich ja hinfahren -> nach Neustrekitz mit ICE 3


----------



## skinny63 (21. Juni 2009)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> oh da muss ich ja hinfahren -> nach Neustrekitz mit ICE 3



nunja, die Wahl der Transportmittel bestimmen wir nach der Anzahl der "willigen" Teilnehmer. Das wird schon.


----------



## Xaser87 (21. Juni 2009)

ok hab leider kein geld mehr für bahn & co.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juni 2009)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> ok hab leider kein geld mehr für bahn & co.



Du bist ein:







Aber immer schön:


----------



## skinny63 (22. Juni 2009)

was für ne ferkelei


----------



## Elfriede (22. Juni 2009)

Ich bin erstmal out of action. Hab massig mit Prüfungen zu tun.



skinny63 schrieb:


> na wenigstens schon 2
> 
> aber da geht doch noch was! oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2009)

Na denn halt Dich ran


----------



## skinny63 (26. Juni 2009)

na dann: Allen Prüflingen gutes Gelingen!

Und für die ohne echte Ausreden: Morgen Start 10 Uhr in Feldberg (nicht Schwarzwald)

Falls doch noch Mitfahrbedarf ist


----------



## skinny63 (29. Juni 2009)

ja, schöne Resonanz hier im Faden 

sind schwere Unfälle passiert? Das sich hier so gar keiner meldet.

Tour ist zur Hälfte wie geplant verlaufen, den restlichen Weg mussten wir aus Zeitmangel abkürzen. Schönes Revier. 

Und deshalb droht Wiederholung.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juni 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Und deshalb droht Wiederholung.



Bin dabei, hoffentlich bei weniger schwülem Wetter


----------



## Xaser87 (29. Juni 2009)

dann hoffe ich mit mir


----------



## Lory (29. Juni 2009)

so ich mach mal ne kleine wortmeldung.
ich bin immer noch in der prüfungszeit, deshalb ist mein aktionsradius auf meinen schreibtisch, den kühlschrank und dem bett geschränkt.

es werden wieder bessere zeiten für mich und meinen drahtesel kommen.

gibt es fotos von der tour am letzten we?


----------



## skinny63 (1. Juli 2009)

gibt es, zu hause wohlbehütet auf dem mac 

habe schon wieder ausreise nach nrw beantragt und genehmigt bekommen 

also warten

& good luck für die prüflinge


----------



## Lory (2. Juli 2009)

skinny schrieb:
			
		

> habe schon wieder ausreise nach nrw beantragt und genehmigt bekommen


tja ist einfacher geworden mit dem ausreisen nach der wiedervereinigung. 

Ich hätte am Samstag oder Sonntag zeit für eine kurze Runde?
Ist da was in Planung? Oder wie schaut das so aus?


----------



## skinny63 (2. Juli 2009)

Sonntag 10 uhr beim Fischereihof, 2h bedächtig mit den Frauen durch den Wald, anschließend Spanferkel oder auch nicht (falls die Zeit fehlt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juli 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ...oder auch nicht (falls die Zeit fehlt)



Diese Option steht nicht zur Debatte, ich fahr doch nur wegen dem Spanferkel mit


----------



## skinny63 (2. Juli 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> Ich hätte am Samstag oder Sonntag zeit für eine kurze Runde?



deswegen evtl. mit "ohne Spanferkel", 

@Tiger: Deine Motive sind klar


----------



## skinny63 (18. Juli 2009)

also den "Toten Fred" mal wieder hochgeholt, wenn auch nur, um mich die nächsten 2 Wochen hier urlaubsbedingt auszuklinken

macht was Biker!

und hier noch ein paar Pics vom letzten Sonntag:


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juli 2009)

Spass hats gemacht, genau wie die Tour das WE davor, Wohld mit Mädelz, danach Spanferkel satt


----------



## Lory (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

so wie es jetzt aussieht werde ich am Sonntag(26.07.) so gegen 9.15 - 9.30 in den Hütter Wohld starten. Ein möglicher gemeinsamer Startpunkt wäre dann der Parkplatz vom Fischereihof.
Also wer Lust hat kann sich mir anschließen. Gefahren wird die Originalrunde vom Hütter Wohld Cup (30km 500hm), evtl. werden es auch 2 Runden

Grüße


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juli 2009)

Bin dabei, 9:15 Uhr am Fischereihof.

Wird das Tempo eher angepasst für Hardtail, oder für Enduro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (25. Juli 2009)

Das Tempo wird an mir angepasst, war ja nu 2 Monate an den Schreibtisch gefesselt


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juli 2009)

Dann trete ich mit dem Enduro an. Auf das es eine zünftige Moddertour wird


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2009)

...und es wurde eine zünftige Moddertour, mit viel Gelände.

Geniale 26,8km mit 520hm.

Nochmal zu Erinnerung:

Samstag 10:15 Uhr Treffpunkt Alt Schwerin am Imbiss, dann Richtung Gasthof am Plauer Werder, und dann im Urzeigersinn um dem Plauer See, diesmal im Urzeigersinn. Wer Lust hat, möge rechtzeitig in Alt Schwerin sein


----------



## Obotrit (31. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Geniale 26,8km mit 520km.



Was sind denn da die Höhenmeter ?  

Hab leider den A.... voller Arbeit. Würde auch mal wieder gern mit Euch fahren. Leider fehlt die Zeit.
Gruß Obotrit


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2009)

Ups, habs berichtigt


----------



## skinny63 (31. Juli 2009)

viel Spass am Plauer See 

ich werde mir Tag+Nacht bei "Rad am Ring" um die Waden schlagen


----------



## Xaser87 (31. Juli 2009)

das ja geil 24h nürburg ring 

oh wa spaß durch Schmerzen wa  hoffe du kommst nicht ohne Bilder wieder 

wünsch dir viel Spass dort


----------



## schlickjump3r (31. Juli 2009)

Da kann ich Xaser87 nur beipflichten Bilder wären sehr erwünscht. 
Rad am Ring hört sich ja nach ziehmlich viel spass an den wünsch ich dir jedenfalls und gibt schön kette in der Fuchsröhre

<<schlicki


----------



## TigersClaw (2. August 2009)

Unsere gestrige sehr geniale Runde um den Plauer See:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/264717

Gefahren mit Hegi und Bikercelle. Für mich die 5. Runde um den Plauer See.

Beileid an alle die nicht dabei waren )


----------



## skinny63 (7. August 2009)

so wunschgemäß die Pics, hat etwas länger gedauert (bei Sportograf):



 

 



einer aus meinem Team (habe leider kein Bild von der Stelle)

 

 





Fazit: war mal wieder schön (im Nachhinein) 

+ die "Pro's" auf Platz 1+2 haben sich richtig die Kante gegeben (im Ziel eine halbe Sekunde auseinander)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enZym (7. August 2009)

tolle Bilder


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. August 2009)

auch vom mir ein dickes RESPEKT! für die biker die sich dort einiges abverlangen und für die schöne eindrücken aus der grünen Holle.


----------



## Xaser87 (7. August 2009)

echt schick und klasse fotographierte Bilder 

1/2 sec da müssten die doch wohl beide auf dem ersten Platz stehen


----------



## Lory (7. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich melde mich mal für einen Tag aus dem deutschem Kultururlaub wieder. So ohne Bike kommt man auf dumme Gedanken, siehe Foto




Am Sonntag geht es dann auf nach München. Mit Frau und mit Bike's

Grüße Lory


----------



## skinny63 (10. August 2009)

@lory: nimm rosa (Brille), da wird vieles einfacher


----------



## Lory (16. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin wieder da aus dem Urlaub.
Geht heute bei der zweirädrigen Spassgesellschaft was?

MFG


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> Geht heute bei der zweirädrigen Spassgesellschaft was?



Nur das Übliche


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2009)

Plauer See Runde am 30.8.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8959


----------



## skinny63 (20. August 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Plauer See Runde am 30.8.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8959



dabei!

und schönes GT-Treffen @Tiger => noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> dabei!
> 
> und schönes GT-Treffen @Tiger => noch



Danke, und lasst in Kösterbeck noch was für mich übrig


----------



## skinny63 (20. August 2009)

was denn? 

Anstieg oder Abfahrt? 

Knüppel oder Steine?

Sonderwünsche?

oder einfach ein Tr(e)[ac]k?


----------



## zarea (20. August 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Plauer See Runde am 30.8.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8959


Da waehr ich auch gern dabei.

Hab noch Fragen:
Klingt als wenn Du die Strecke kennst, Asphalt oder nicht?
Bei fuenf Stunden, fahrt Ihr da durch, macht Picknick, oder kehrt Ihr wo ein?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2009)

Moin Zarea. Also etwa ein viertel grob geschätzt ist Asphalt, und zwar das Stück zwischen Alt-Schwerin und Plau, der Rest sind feinste Trails, meisstens direkt am See entlang. Teilweise verwurzelt, aber auch für einen Anfänger sehr gut fahrbar. Wir machen natürlich Pausen, und eine Einkehr wird es sicher auch geben. Das Tempo wird dem langsamsten Mitfahrer angepasst, keiner wird zurückgelassen.

So ich verabschiede mich in den Harz, in einer Stunde gehts los, Sonntag Abend bin ich wieder da


----------



## stubenhocker (21. August 2009)

zarea schrieb:


> Bei fuenf Stunden, fahrt Ihr da durch, macht Picknick, oder kehrt Ihr wo ein?


 
Fünf Stunden sind wirklich sehr gemütlich und wohl die Brutto-Zeit inkl. der Pausen, denn bei zügiger Fahrt sinds unter 2 h. 
Die Strecke ist am Ostufer ganz nett: schöne schmale Waldwege mit 2 oder 3 techn. Passagen, ab Plau fährt man auf Asphal und landschaftlich sehr reizvoll (gerade Abends). Sehr empfehlenswert!
Alexander


----------



## Hegi (21. August 2009)

zarea schrieb:


> Da waehr ich auch gern dabei.
> 
> Hab noch Fragen:
> Klingt als wenn Du die Strecke kennst, Asphalt oder nicht?
> Bei fuenf Stunden, fahrt Ihr da durch, macht Picknick, oder kehrt Ihr wo ein?



wir fahren diesmal die kleine 50 km runde! 5 stunden sind vielleicht etwas hoch gegriffen  

start 1 ist übrigens um 10 uhr auf der brücke der B103 über die elde
start 2 um 10:45 in alt schwerin bei der fischgaststätte am plauer werder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (21. August 2009)

na dann wird bestimmt super, hat sich was geändert Lory? oder bin ich noch im Boot


----------



## Hegi (21. August 2009)

die strecke:


----------



## Lory (21. August 2009)

@ Xaser

Kriegen wir hin


----------



## skinny63 (21. August 2009)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> na dann wird bestimmt super, hat sich was geändert Lory? oder bin ich noch im Boot



wieso das denn? Fahren wir jetzt Boot?


----------



## Xaser87 (21. August 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> wieso das denn? Fahren wir jetzt Boot?



sicher 

nimmt jemand ne Kamera mit?


----------



## zarea (21. August 2009)

Dann sehen wir uns am 30. 

"Fischgaststätte Plauer Werder"
Gibt es da eigentlich auch eine Adresse zu? Hab da irgendwie nicht zu gefunden.


----------



## Lory (22. August 2009)

Moin,

in Alt Schwerin gibt es ein Paar Gaststätten

Landhotel Altes Pfarrhaus
Kastanienallee 14
17214 Alt Schwerin

und 

Mecklenburger Bauernkrug
Dorfstr. 21
17214 Alt Schwerin

Vielleicht kann Hegi ja nochmal kurz ansagen welche jetzt gemeint ist.

MFG


----------



## Hegi (23. August 2009)

ich meine die hier...

N53 30.012 E12 20.078

name weiss ich nicht! leider muß euch auch steffen guiden! bei mir fordert die familie nochmal einsatz und somit kann ich nicht!  gehe ja auch das WE drauf für 10 tage in die alpen zum guiden!  hoffe im herbst oder winter ergibt sich nochmal die gelegenheit, bin eigentlich einmal im monat immer in plau!


----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2009)

So bin wieder ausm Harz zurück. Ein paar kleine Eindrücke vom Achtermann-Trail:











Eins steht auf jeden Fall fest: Harz macht süchtig!

Zur Tour am 30.8.:

Für alle die die Fischgaststätte nicht kennen, wir treffen uns 10:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Imbiss in Alt Schwerin. Der Parkplatz ist leicht zu finden, aus Richtung A19 auf der rechten Seite, direkt an der Ecke Richtung Bahnhof Alt Schwerin. Von dort aus gehts dann gemeinsam Richtung Fischgaststätte, wo wir uns gegen 10:45 Uhr mit den in Plau gestarteten Mitfahrern treffen werden.


----------



## skinny63 (24. August 2009)

@tiger: Willkommen zurück, wir wollen aber noch mehr Bilder sehen!

Nur Anfüttern gilt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (24. August 2009)

richtig


----------



## TigersClaw (24. August 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ...wir wollen aber noch mehr Bilder sehen!...



Ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt


----------



## skinny63 (25. August 2009)

siehste, geht doch

schöne Bilder


----------



## Xaser87 (25. August 2009)

muss echt spass machen will auch  kann nur net^^


----------



## TigersClaw (25. August 2009)

Xaser, Du kannst Dich am Sonntag mit uns austoben


----------



## Xaser87 (26. August 2009)

wird auch mal wieder Zeit


----------



## maniac_08 (26. August 2009)

Ich fahr am Sonntag aus Rostock los. Hab nen Vito mit 3 Plätzen und Platz für 3 Bikes. Falls jemand nicht weiß wie er hin kommen soll, PM an mich


----------



## TigersClaw (27. August 2009)

Kleine Änderung: wir starten alle gemeinsam von Alt-Schwerin aus. Ansonsten bleibt alles wie geplant.


----------



## Boshard (27. August 2009)

Hallo 

  Wollte mal Fragen wo man noch so Fahren kann?
  In der nähe bin zwar eigentlich ehr so aus Wismar aber 
  Rostock geht ja auch noch von der Entfernung 

  Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?


MFG 

Boshard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (27. August 2009)

Aso hab ich vergessen zusagen.

  Such was wo ich mich austoben kann.
  Am besten viel Berg ab 
  Den mit 160mm Federweg und stolzen 17,5Kg 
  Ist nicht lange Bergauffahren =(


----------



## TigersClaw (27. August 2009)

Viel bergab gibts hier in der Gegend nicht, jeden Berg den Du hier runterfahren willst, musst Dir erst verdienen, sprich hochstrampeln. Versuchs mal in der Gegend zwischen Kühlungsborn und Bad Doberan, Hütter Wohld, Kellerswald, Kühlung, dort wirst Du fündig.


----------



## obertaucher (28. August 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hatte mich schon einmal letztes Jahr gemeldet! Ich würde gerne mal mitkommen, wenn es paßt. 

Obertaucher


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2009)

Obertaucher, Du bist herzlich eingeladen am Sonntag mit uns am Plauer See zu fahren. Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr am Imbiss in Alt Schwerin.


----------



## obertaucher (28. August 2009)

Mal sehen, ob es Sonntag schon klappt??? Ich werde mich morgen noch mal melden

Obertaucher


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2009)

Geht okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML73 (28. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

also ich würde auch gerne mitfahren wenn es euch recht ist.Hoffe ich habe anhand der Koordinaten den richtigen Startpunkt gefunden, sind ca. 150 km Anfahrtsweg,aber ich glaube es lohnt sich, muß nur das Wetter noch mitspielen.

Gruß an alle


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2009)

Natürlich darfst Du mitfahren, was das für ne Frage 

Das wird ne richtig grosse Truppe, wenn alle dabei sind, die bisher zugesagt haben, werden wir 16 Leute! Dadd wird saugeil 

Für alle: ich bin per Handy 0173 / 6067385 ständig erreichbar. Damit wir uns nicht verfehlen.

Kurze Wegbeschreibung: die A19 an der Abfahrt Karow runter, dann links Richtung Karow abbiegen, in Alt Schwerin rechts Richtung Bahnhof abbiegen, an der Kreuzung ist dann direkt der Parkplatz wo wir uns treffen.

Hier nochmal der Startpunkt bei Bikemap: http://www.bikemap.net/route/297528
Oder für GPS-User die Koordinaten: N53 30.725 E12 21.130


----------



## enZym (28. August 2009)

Hallo,
Ich wäre auch sehr gerne dabei, aber der lange Anfahrtsweg. 
Kommt jemand zufällig von der Insel Rügen oder aus Stralsund und könnte mich mitnehmen?

Mfg Mathias


----------



## obertaucher (29. August 2009)

Hallo!

Obertaucher muß leider absagen :-(((

Man sollte eben erst seine Termine checken. Aber ich bleibe am Ball und bin sicher bald dabei!

Ich wünsche Euch morgen 'ne geile Tour!

Obertaucher


----------



## zarea (29. August 2009)

Komme gerade von der Probefahrt, (Natürlich war ich erst duschen, die Prioritäten sind da klar gesetzt.) mein Drahtesel ist fit und schart mit den Hufen.


Aber was sind den das für Temperaturen gewesen? 
Muss gleich mal nen Wetterbericht kucken.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. August 2009)

Temperaturen sind Ansichtsache, wir fahren bei jeder Temperatur 

Bis morgen, ich freu mich.


----------



## Xaser87 (30. August 2009)

top Tour, schönes abgepasstes wetter und nette leute

bin gespannt wann die nächste runde los geht 

bilder bitte


----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2009)

Joah war prima. Es sind 14 Leute angetreten, neuer Rekord


----------



## bikercelle (30. August 2009)

Jup, tour heute war schön! Eben Plauer See! 
und auf die Bilder bin ich auch gespannt 

Bin bei der nächsten Tour bestimmt auch wieder dabei!


----------



## skinny63 (30. August 2009)

wie gewünscht:



 

 

 



 



und ansonsten habt ihr natürlich Recht, wir fanden es auch sehr nett 

egal ob das jetzt Frauentour, Nicht-Shopping-Tour oder was auch immer war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML73 (30. August 2009)

Bin vor ca. 15 min auch zu Hause angekommen.
Kann allen anderen nur zustimmen, wirklich sehr schöne Tour!!!!
Hat alles gestimmt heute. Vielen Dank an das Org-Team!

Gruß an alle


----------



## maniac_08 (30. August 2009)

Super Sache. Gerne wieder.


----------



## zarea (30. August 2009)

Na dann will ich mich da mal mit einreihen:
Auch ich fand es sehr schön, hat mir Spaß gemacht.
Nächstes Mal vergesse ich vielleicht auch meinen Helm nicht, Heute war ich das schlechtes Beispiel. Einer muss sich ja opfern.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2009)

Zarea, wenn Du ihn nur vergessen hast, biste ausnahmsweise entschuldigt 

Aber wäre schön wenn die anderen sich auch einen zulegen könnten, unsere Touren sind nicht immer so locker wie heute )


----------



## bikercelle (30. August 2009)

Jup, helme sind schon wichtig! Und bin schon auf eine neue Tour mit euch gespannt!!!


----------



## Lory (31. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich werd mal 2 Bilder nachlegen.






Grüße


----------



## Xaser87 (1. September 2009)

So wer hat denn lust am 26.9 oder 27.9 die nächste Tour zu starten.

Ich hätt dort Urlaub. Wie siehts beim res aus? 

Skinny´s vorschlag: http://www.bikemap.net/route/301105


----------



## maniac_08 (1. September 2009)

jupp, ich such meinen Helm bis dann


----------



## TigersClaw (1. September 2009)

Xaser, bin ich dabei. Die Tour sollten wir aber ohne Frauen machen, die ist sehr viel anstregender als Plauer See.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (1. September 2009)

mir ist recht solange die strecke spass macht


----------



## skinny63 (1. September 2009)

und eine Schifffahrt ist auch noch dabei


----------



## TigersClaw (3. September 2009)

Schönen Gruss von Usedom. Alles prima hier. Nur das Essen verursacht einige Merkwürdigkeiten:











) ) )


----------



## stubenhocker (4. September 2009)

Das ist im Polen-Haus, oder?! Lustige Bilder!


----------



## TigersClaw (4. September 2009)

Nein das war nicht in Polen, sondern in Trassenheide. Schau mal unter www.weltstehtkopf.de


----------



## stubenhocker (4. September 2009)

Dann ist es das welches ich meinte. Das ist das Projekt von 2 Polen (deshalb schrieb ich "Polen-Haus").


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (4. September 2009)

denn kann er ja froh sein das es gehalten hat


----------



## Elfriede (6. September 2009)

@TigersClaw: Was meinst du denn? Sieht doch alles ganz nochmal aus. Nur dein steifer Daumen auf beiden Bildern wirkt etwas iritierend. Geklemmt? Pusten?


----------



## TigersClaw (6. September 2009)

Jabb genau )

Du sieh lieber zu, das Du mal wieder bei ner Tour dabei bist


----------



## TigersClaw (6. September 2009)

Ich war am Freitag auf Entdeckertour auf Usedom Richtung Peenemünde:


























Sind leider nur Handyfotos, ne richtige Cam hatte ich nicht mit.


----------



## zarea (6. September 2009)

Ich bekomme bestimmt gleich Schelte, ich schreib trotzdem:

Als ich Samstag früh zum Fahrrad ging, musste ich leider feststellen, dass ich mir wohl letzten Sonntag den Hinterreifen aufgeschlitzt habe, der Reifen war platt. Die Karkasse war gerissen, der Schlauch ist dann wohl unter der Woche geplatzt, daher hab ich es am Sonntag nicht gemerkt. Das ist die einzig einleuchtende Erklärung, die mir dafür einfällt.

Aber ich wollte ja schon längst mal testen, ob man nicht auch einen Mantel flicken kann. Also ich war erstaunt, wie gut das gehalten hat, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich hatte zwar bei meiner Tour um den Schweriner See einen Baumarkt-Reifen noch dabei, hab ihn aber nicht gebraucht.

ca, 45km bin ich gefahren, meist auf 65%Asphalt 35%Walt/Schotter.
Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/460618

Nächstes Wochenende hab ich ja vielleicht schon Ersatz, soll also keine Dauerlösung sein.


----------



## scootie (7. September 2009)

gut zu wissen das sowas funktioniert, für den notfall.

wo wir beim thema reifen sind, ich hab am Wochenende auch mal den neuen Rocket Ron ausgeführt....soweit ich das testen konnte(mit frau und hund unterwegs) war ich positiv überrascht. Aber da wartet auf jedenfall noch der richtige Gelände einsatz!!!

ach und wie gesagt, wenn ihr wirklich mal ne tour hier bei mir ( HH bzw Schleswig Holstein) machen wollt denn seid ihr willkommen.

PS: Morgen mach ich endlich mal meine bremsleitung ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (7. September 2009)

scootie, wir sind demnäxt mal in HH, steht dann hier


----------



## Lory (7. September 2009)

zarea schrieb:
			
		

> ...soll also keine Dauerlösung sein.


Besser so 
Welches Modell hast du den geschlitzt?



			
				scootie schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Morgen mach ich endlich mal meine bremsleitung ;-)




Wegen eines Treffens in/um HH müssen wir mal die Köpfe zusammenstecken hier bei uns 
Evtl. kommt da ja was rum.

Lory


----------



## TigersClaw (7. September 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> Wegen eines Treffens in/um HH müssen wir mal die Köpfe zusammenstecken hier bei uns
> Evtl. kommt da ja was rum.



Ist alles schon geplant, Hegi führt uns Anfang Oktober über folgende Tour:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.42195.html

Nur beim genauen Termin sind wir uns noch nicht einig, da darf diskutiert werden.


----------



## Lory (7. September 2009)

Lory schrieb:
			
		

> ...müssen *wir *mal die Köpfe zusammenstecken hier bei *uns*





			
				Tigersclaw schrieb:
			
		

> Ist alles schon geplant, Hegi führt uns Anfang Oktober



wir "ungleich" Hegi



			
				Tigersclaw schrieb:
			
		

> Nur beim genauen Termin sind *wir *uns noch nicht einig,


Wer ist jetzt "wir"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (7. September 2009)

Wir = alle die mitfahren wollen, ist ja keine geschlossene Tour


----------



## zarea (7. September 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> Besser so
> Welches Modell hast du den geschlitzt?



Schwalbe Racing Ralph (nigel nagel neu  )


----------



## scootie (8. September 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist alles schon geplant, Hegi führt uns Anfang Oktober über folgende Tour:
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.42195.html
> 
> Nur beim genauen Termin sind wir uns noch nicht einig, da darf diskutiert werden.



sehr sehr gute wahl!!! die gleiche tour wäre ich mit euch nämlich auch gefahren.... is quasi wie hütter wohld, bloss längere abfahrten  , und längere Anstiege, und mehr "freie" wege, ob das jetzt positiv oder negativ ist, müsste jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## Xaser87 (8. September 2009)

nochmal zum 26 oder 27.9 am Kummerower see wer wie wann ? hat lust ?


----------



## TigersClaw (8. September 2009)

Ich bin dabei, am liebsten am 26.


----------



## zarea (8. September 2009)

Am 26.09 bin ich grade von den Alpen zurück.  Weiß nicht, ob ich da schon wieder Lust zum Fahrrad fahren habe. Wenn ich an letztes Jahr denke, wohl eher nicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. September 2009)

Hat jemand Lust am Samstag bei der Berliner Truppe auf Usedom mitzufahren? Ich habe Platz für einen weiteren Fahrer plus Bike, aufm Notsitz würden auch 2 weiter Fahrer plus Bikes reinpassen.

Infos hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6321147

Da ich eh A19/A20 über Rostock fahre, könnte ich jemanden mitnehmen, Start 8 Uhr in Rostock, Spritkostenbeteiligung 20 Euro.


----------



## Lory (11. September 2009)

Moin,

ich geh schön maloochen am Samstag. Bin also eher nicht dabei .
Usedom ist auch ganz schön weit.

@Tigersclaw
Diesmal richtigen Fotoknips mitnehmen und die Strand- und Dünentrails dokumentieren.

Lory


----------



## TigersClaw (11. September 2009)

Lory: wird gemacht Chef 

Sonst keiner Lust auf ne geile Tour? Muss ich echt morgen alleine fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (11. September 2009)

Lust schon, aber....
Du weißt ja!


----------



## TigersClaw (11. September 2009)

Ja schon klar Skinny, viel Spass beim Tria.

Wo sind die ganzen anderen Luschen hin? Habt ihr euch alle hinterm Ofen verkrochen, weil der Herbst anfängt? )


----------



## bikercelle (13. September 2009)

LOL, naja, mein Laptop ist schrott und so kam ich die Woche nicht on! 
Aber heute gesehen, das nächstes Wochenende ein Jedermann-Rennen in Benzin ist! Wer Lust hat, und Zeit, ist am 20.9. um 10 Uhr in der Ziegelei Benzin. 

Ich werde wahrscheinlich mitmachen, alleine des Spaßes wegen!

Bei Fragen, einfach fragen!

LG


----------



## Lory (14. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht es am WE aus?
Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag durch den Wohld zu reiten?
Treffpunkt evtl. wieder Parkplatz Hütten. Und dann eine (oder 2) Originalrunde(n) vom WohldCup, kann aber auch abgewandelt werden
Wenn keiner am Parkplatz ist werde ich die Originalrunde fahren. Das heißt man kann dann z.B. in Bad Doberan zustossen.
@TigersClaw
Kannst du mal die Runde reinstellen?! Du hattest doch aufgezeichnet, oder?!

MFG


----------



## TigersClaw (15. September 2009)

Lory, bin Sonntag dabei. Strecke stell ich heute Abend hier rein.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. September 2009)

Info: Anfang Oktober werden wir eine Sammelbestellung Lupine Tesla 5 durchführen, wer Interesse hat möge sich bei mir melden. Bisher sind wir 2. Ich hatte schonmal nen Preis angefragt, es sind 20-30 Euro Ersparniss für jeden drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scootie (16. September 2009)

Lupine Tesla 5


340 Tacken für ne Lampe????? versteh ich das richtig????



finde ich irgendwie....... total daneben! 

PS: Bitte klärt mich auf? hat die GPS? kann man damit gleichzeitig das ostseestadion ausleuchten oder warum gibt man soviel geld für eine..... lampe..... aus?


----------



## TigersClaw (16. September 2009)

Ja Du verstehst richtig. Es gibt einfach nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## scootie (16. September 2009)

hää, aber warum braucht man sowas?

sowas hier tuts doch auch, is zwar potthässlich aber leuchtet.

und wenn die andere Megahell oder was weiss ich ist, denn frag ich mich, is denn sowas erlaubt??? zwecks blendung etc.


----------



## skinny63 (16. September 2009)

@scootie: sprich mal lory an und macht ne Vergleichsfahrt, vielleicht wird es dann deutlich, worin der Unterschied besteht

"is denn sowas erlaubt??? zwecks blendung etc. " Ja klar, genauso "erlaubt", wie der Rest Deines MTB's im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr


----------



## TigersClaw (16. September 2009)

scootie, wann hast Du Deinen letzten Nightride im Gelände gemacht? Warst Du mit der Ixon schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit? Wenn Du schneller warst, hast Du immer genug gesehen, vor allem in Kurven? Wenn nicht, Tesla!


----------



## scootie (17. September 2009)

gut ich muss dazu sagen das ich bis jetzt noch nie n nightride im gelände hatte, es erschien mir einfach nur so utopisch hoch für ein "lämpchen"  aber wenn ihr das sagt denn glaub ich euch das mal...


----------



## Anto (17. September 2009)

es werde Licht


----------



## stubenhocker (17. September 2009)

Es werde Lichter : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400020


----------



## Lory (19. September 2009)

Hallo,

@TigersClaw
Stell doch bitte mal die Wohldrunde rein!

Evtl finden sich dan noch Mitfahrer. Ansonsten würd ich sagen um 10 Uhr geht es los.

Lory


----------



## TigersClaw (19. September 2009)

http://www.bikemap.net/route/317781

Ich glaub die isses, richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (19. September 2009)

Jubb,
das ist die Runde. 
Na wer hat Waldboden geleckt ?


----------



## TigersClaw (19. September 2009)

Alles Weicheier 

Lutschen wir morgen eben alleine den guten Wohld-Boden  Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Fischereihof. Je nachdem wie fit ich morgen bin, eine Runde fahr ich auf jeden Fall mit, bei der zweiten schauen wir dann mal.


----------



## skinny63 (20. September 2009)

so, Ereignisse werfen ihre Schatten voraus:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9151

8:00 Wahrnehmung Eurer demokratischen Grundrechte und dann Anreise nach Remplin (genauer Treffpunkt wird nachgereicht)

Tour hat ca. 70 - 80 km und 600-800 hm


----------



## skinny63 (21. September 2009)

hier die Route zur Tour:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/319977

Anmeldungen sind weiterhin erwünscht


----------



## Lory (21. September 2009)

Meld


----------



## skinny63 (23. September 2009)

so, meld mich auch ;-)

Start am Sonntag wurde verschoben 

von 10:23 auf 10:30, also alles klar


----------



## Xaser87 (23. September 2009)

jup komme auch


----------



## TigersClaw (23. September 2009)

Dann sind wir aktuell zu fünft. Ausser einer von den Pappnasen kommt noch hinter dem Ofen hervor


----------



## zarea (23. September 2009)

Hi Leute,
bin Gestern von meinem Ausflug nach Tirol zurück. Hab´da`nen Kumpel besucht und mit mehreren kleinen Touren Spass gehabt und die Gegend unsicher gemacht. 


Nach vier Tagen stand auf meinem Tacho:
233 km;
14,23 Stunden Fahrzeit;
16 km/h Durchschnitt;
62 km/h Max (ich gebe zu, es war bergab und ohne treten.  );
3807 hm (Alter Schwede, so oft hab ich den ersten Gang noch nie benutzt.);

Ich weiß nicht, ob das gut ist, aber ich war fix und foxi.

Fotos kucken? Hier--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/474562


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (24. September 2009)

Moin,

na wenn du gestern schon zurück gekommen bist, steht dem Sonntagsausflug ja nichts mehr im weg 
Schöne Fotos, ein wenig vermisse ich die Trails. Aber ist ja geschmackssache 

Grüße Lory


----------



## zarea (24. September 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> Moin,


Moin 



Lory schrieb:


> na wenn du gestern schon zurück gekommen bist, steht dem Sonntagsausflug ja nichts mehr im weg


Da hast Du wohl recht. *meld* Wie finde ich Euch, oder ist Remplin so klein?



Lory schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos, ein wenig vermisse ich die Trails. Aber ist ja geschmackssache


Da waren keine Trails, einmal bin ich so einen Pfad gefahren, der für die Rinder war, um auf die Weide zu kommen, aber der war nicht lang. Ist halt ein Skigebiet, oder im Sommer für die Wanderer. Busseweise karren die die Rentner an, alle wollen nach oben. Wie auf einem Bild zu sehen ist, sind da die Mountenbiker in den höheren Langen auch nicht unbedingt gern gesehen. 
Es gibt da eine sogenannte "Pitztalbike-Route"
http://www.almenrausch.at/mountainb...tztal_pitztal_oberes_gericht/pitztalbike.html
von da an gehen auch noch ein paar andere Routen zu den Almen ab, aber Trails sind das nicht.
Ich wollte aber auch eigentlich einen Kumpel besuchen, der dahin gezogen ist, ich habe nur das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbunden. 



Lory schrieb:


> Grüße Lory



Grüße zurück.


----------



## Xaser87 (24. September 2009)

bestimmt sehr schöne ecke dort


----------



## Lory (24. September 2009)

> Wie finde ich Euch, oder ist Remplin so klein?


Ich denk Remplin ist nicht so groß, da ich aber auch zum ersten mal um den See fahre, kann ich dir auch net sagen wo man in Remplin am besten parkt.
Aufruf an skinny und/oder TigersClaw!
Wo treffen wir uns in Remplin bzw. wo parken wir?

Lory


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2009)

Lory, wir telefonieren uns spontan zusammen. Ich weiss garnicht mehr wo wir beim letzten Mal geparkt haben. Wer unsere Nummer braucht, einfach PN.


----------



## skinny63 (24. September 2009)

wenn man von Teterow kommt ist auf der rechten Seite zum Schloss hin, ein Parkplatz, dort sollten wir uns treffen (Navianschrift: Schloßstraße) 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...3139,12.697089&spn=0.004624,0.008229&t=h&z=17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (24. September 2009)

Tigerclaw schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss garnicht mehr wo wir beim letzten Mal geparkt haben.


Na dann nochmal die Bitte an Skinny, einen günstigen Parkplatz festzulegen und kundzutun!

Lory

EDIT: zu langsam


----------



## skinny63 (24. September 2009)

Bitte 

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=53.753...53.752993,12.69688&spn=0.002312,0.004115&z=18


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2009)

Skinny, ham wir da beim letzten Mal geparkt? Kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## skinny63 (24. September 2009)

jubb


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2009)

Alled  klor


----------



## skinny63 (25. September 2009)

einen habe ich noch (in memoriam letzte plauer see runde):

vergesst Euren Helm nicht und auch nicht, ihn auf der Tour zu tragen 

auch wenn jeder für sich selbst die Verantwortung trägt!!!  

kann einfach kein Blut sehen


----------



## Obotrit (25. September 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Dann sind wir aktuell zu fünft. Ausser einer von den Pappnasen kommt noch hinter dem Ofen hervor


Bin keine Pappnase 
Hab leider nen Kapselriß im Finger und kann bis Dezember nix mehr machen. Das wird mich alles einholen.
Gruß Obotrit


----------



## Xaser87 (25. September 2009)

@ skinny

ok wann wie wo ist sonntag treff für uns? Aral Tanke?


----------



## zarea (25. September 2009)

Danke Euch, denn weiß ich ja auch bescheid.


----------



## skinny63 (25. September 2009)

@obotrit: Das hat der Tiger nicht so gemeint ;-) Er bereitet sich (&andere) auf den 11.11. vor 

gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (26. September 2009)

Hallo,



			
				obotrit schrieb:
			
		

> Hab leider nen Kapselriß im Finger und kann bis Dezember nix mehr machen. Das wird mich alles einholen.


Welcher Finger ist es?
Geh mal zum guten Physiotherapeuten, der tapet dir das Ding und gut is. Leider kenn ich in DBR keinen.

MFG


----------



## ML73 (26. September 2009)

Kann morgen leider nicht, habe heute Betriebsfeier und deshalb ist morgen nachmittag nur eine kleine Runde drin.Außerdem muß meine Freundin ihr neues Rad erstmal einfahren,das passt mir ganz gut.
So  sah es letzten Sonntag in Ahrenshoop aus:



Gruß an alle


----------



## Xaser87 (26. September 2009)

ok alles nochmal zum guten gegangen, der kleine ist untergebracht

aus gehts


----------



## TigersClaw (27. September 2009)

Das war wieder mal eine geniale Tour.

Hier die Route von heute: http://www.bikemap.net/route/325242
Merkwürdig ist allerdings die Höhenmeter-Angabe von Bikemap. Mein Garmin hat fast 900 hm aufgezeichnet.

Wie schauts kommendes WE bei euch aus? Bei Interesse würde ich euch über die Güstrower Trails führen, Heidberge, Stadtwald, am tiefen See vorbei durchs alte Russengebiet.


----------



## Xaser87 (28. September 2009)

jup super tour hat resen spass gemacht 

bilder sind in meiner gallerie wer schauen will


----------



## stubenhocker (28. September 2009)

Hab kurz mal ins Fotoalbum geschaut, schöne Runde. Da war bestimmt jeder Millimeter Federweg der langhubigen Bergräder gefordert.
@ Tigerclaw: jetzt weiß ich auch, was Du mit 


TigersClaw schrieb:


> falls ihr mal richtiges Gelände sehen wollt


 
meintest.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2009)

Für MV-Verhältnisse wars da schon ganz nett. Fahr halt einfach mal mit wenn wir unsere Touren machen.

Übrigens schönes Ritchey, hab Dich in Gützkow gesehen.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (28. September 2009)

Ich jetzt auch auch noch schnell. 
Das war wirklich eine 3 "S" Tour! Super Biker, Super Wetter, Super Strecke!
Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit euch. Ich freue mich auf ein nächstes mal.
Hab ja auch ein wenig geknipst. Bilder hier!

Es grüßt René


----------



## skinny63 (28. September 2009)

Hi, war echt schöne Tour bei genialem Wetter, wenn nur noch (meine) Form gepasst hätte 

@lotte: schöne Bilder

werde morgen Meine hier einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (29. September 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Welcher Finger ist es?
> Geh mal zum guten Physiotherapeuten, der tapet dir das Ding und gut is. Leider kenn ich in DBR keinen.
> 
> MFG


Der linke Mittelfinger isses. Ich war bei Dr. Decker in DBR (Ex-Unfallchirurg). Der hat das Ding super getapt. Ich muss es halt immer wieder erneuern, da die Tapes einfach grotte sind und nur 10 Tage halten. Ne Schiene hab ich dazu auch noch, damit ich den Finger nachts ruhig stellen kann. Ansonsten kann ich wohl nur abwarten.


----------



## skinny63 (30. September 2009)

so nun die Bilder vom Sonntag, wenn auch mit Verspätung:


----------



## skinny63 (4. Oktober 2009)

am 10.10.2009 ist für "die Schmalspurer" in Binz RTF "Tour de Allee"


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier gibts genaue Infos zur Binz RTF:

http://breitensport.rad-net.de/modu...ermine=2&ID_Termine=26946&mode=breiten_detail

http://www.tda-ruegen.de/


----------



## zarea (4. Oktober 2009)

Oho, da gibt es auch Punkte für.
Wofür das denn? Jahreswertung, wer die meisten Kilometer gefahren ist?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2009)

Wir fahren nicht um Punkte, nur um dabei zu sein, fürs Training und nicht zuletzt für den Spass. Für uns natürlich die 111er Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (4. Oktober 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...  Für uns natürlich die 111er Runde


Ich habe nichts anderes erwartet. ;-) 


Aber zurück zu den Punkten, wo werden die denn gezählt? (Irgendjemand muss ja scheinbar zählen.)
Ist ja nur interessenhalber, ich würde ja auch nicht nach Punkten fahren.


----------



## skinny63 (4. Oktober 2009)

@zarea: es gibt ne Jahrerangliste, wo die Punkte aus den RTF einfließen und am Jahresende einen feuchten Händedruck

http://www.radsport-mv.de/sport/breitensport/rtf-wertung


----------



## zarea (4. Oktober 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ... feuchten Händedruck ...


Eh cool, sowas wollte ich schon immer mal haben.


----------



## Elfriede (10. Oktober 2009)

Moinsen, der Prüfungsgenervte meldet sich mal mit ner Frage. Gibts hier im Umkreis von Rostock zufällig jemanden mit einem FIXI-Rennrad, das ich mal mit meinen 1,82m probefahren könnte? Überlege grade, ob ich mir sowas als Stadtrad zulege. Würde halt vorher gerne mal testen, wie sich solch ein Eingang-Ohne-Bremsen-Rad fährt. Vielleicht kennt ja auch einer ein Geschäft hier in der Gegend, wo sowas steht.

Gruß Björn


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Oktober 2009)

Im Bikemarket am Kröpitor steht eins, soweit ich weiss sogar brakeless. Aber lebensmüde bist Du nicht zufällig oder?


----------



## zarea (10. Oktober 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> .... Eingang-Ohne-Bremsen-Rad ....


Sehen schon cool aus, die Räder. 
Aber mit meinem Fahrsyle wären die auch nicht vereinbar. Mir würde die Vorderbremse ernsthaft fehlen. Gerade in der Stadt.


----------



## Elfriede (10. Oktober 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Im Bikemarket am Kröpitor steht eins, soweit ich weiss sogar brakeless. Aber lebensmüde bist Du nicht zufällig oder?



Ach Tiger, es geht doch erstmal ums Ausprobieren. Kann mir dass ohne Bremse auch noch nicht vorstellen und Rücktritt hast du ja bei den Rädern auch nicht? Muss mich mal schlau machen, was es da so gibt. 

Bahnradnabe ist ja direkt ohne Rücktritt.

Dann werde ich kommende Woche mal im Bikemarkt vorbeischauen... Danke für den Tipp.

Ansonsten geht ja dann auch Singlespeed mit Bremsen und Freilauf. Die FIXIs sehen halt so schön puristisch aus.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Oktober 2009)

Nen Singlespeeder kann ich Dir zum Probefahren geben, das is nicht das Problem


----------



## skinny63 (13. Oktober 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Moinsen, der Prüfungsgenervte meldet sich mal mit ner Frage. Gibts hier im Umkreis von Rostock zufällig jemanden mit einem FIXI-Rennrad, das ich mal mit meinen 1,82m probefahren könnte? Überlege grade, ob ich mir sowas als Stadtrad zulege. Würde halt vorher gerne mal testen, wie sich solch ein Eingang-Ohne-Bremsen-Rad fährt. Vielleicht kennt ja auch einer ein Geschäft hier in der Gegend, wo sowas steht.
> 
> Gruß Björn



@Björn: Das Du noch lebst! Schön mal wieder zu hören.

Demnächst auch wieder mit Teilnahme an Touren von Deiner Seite zu rechnen?


----------



## Ransom20 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte mal Euro Hilfe. Hat jemand eventuell einen TL-FC35 Montagewerkzeug zur Demontage einer XTR 970 er Kurbel? Oder weiß jemand in welchem Shop einer rumliegt.

 Die 2 Bikeläden in der Doberaner Straße haben Ihn nicht.

Vielen Danke für Eure Hilfe

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2009)

Das Werkzeug hat auf jeden Fall die Radstation am Hauptbahnhof. Das Jordan es nicht hat, halte ich für ein Gerücht, ich weiss das es auch dort vorrätig ist.


----------



## Ransom20 (13. Oktober 2009)

@ Tigerclaw: Danke

Naja mein Bike hing heute Nachmittag bei Jordan am Ständer und ich habe mit dem Mechaniker (Thomas?) 20 min probiert um dann im Netz nach der Lösung des Problems zu suchen.

Ich werde es am Hbf versuchen.

Robert


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2009)

An welcher Stelle hing es denn? Dafür sind doch nur 2 Werkzeuge nötig und die sind bei Jordan vorhanden. Ich weiss das, weil ich selbst dort mehrere Kurbel montieren lassen habe.


----------



## Ransom20 (13. Oktober 2009)

@ Tigerclaw

Naja es hing im Verkaufsraum an dem Ständer, weil die Werkstatt am schließen war. Hast Du wirklich eine XTR montiert? Ich will sie ja demontieren und benötige dafür diesen spez. Abzieher.


----------



## Elfriede (14. Oktober 2009)

Ransom20 schrieb:


> @ Tigerclaw
> 
> Naja es hing im Verkaufsraum an dem Ständer, weil die Werkstatt am schließen war. Hast Du wirklich eine XTR montiert? Ich will sie ja demontieren und benötige dafür diesen spez. Abzieher.



Das Werkzeug hab ich im Keller liegen. Wann brauchst du es denn?

Du meinst doch das hier: http://www.onlinebikeshop.ch/wako/images/big/77.jpg

Kannst mir sonst ne PM schicken und ich geb dir meine Handynummer, dann können wir was abquatschen, falls die am Bahnhof nichts haben sollten.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Elfriede (14. Oktober 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> @Björn: Das Du noch lebst! Schön mal wieder zu hören.
> 
> Demnächst auch wieder mit Teilnahme an Touren von Deiner Seite zu rechnen?



Moinsen! Ja, Prüfungen am laufenden Band... Was soll man machen. Ich schau mal, dass ich eines der Räder fahrtauglich mache, dann ist sicher auch mal wieder ne Runde drin. Dürfte allerdings nicht sooo lang werden, sonst bekomme ich tierische Probleme im linken Knie. Bin momentan nicht grade der Fitteste. (Vielleicht kommendes Wochenende)?

Gruß Björn


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Oktober 2009)

Samstag sind wir in Stralsund, Tour über die Rügenbrücke bis nach Bergen. Sind 50km Hausfrauentempo, von Bergen aus kannste per Bus zurückfahren zum Start.


----------



## Ransom20 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

danke nochmals für die schnelle Hilfe von allen Beteiligten, auch an Elfriede für das Vertrauen.

Kurbel wurde heute Abend im Radhaus mit wenigen Handgriffen demontiert.

Danke

Robert


----------



## Elfriede (14. Oktober 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Samstag sind wir in Stralsund, Tour über die Rügenbrücke bis nach Bergen. Sind 50km Hausfrauentempo, von Bergen aus kannste per Bus zurückfahren zum Start.



Wie wärs denn mal wieder mit Hütter Wohld und Ferkel? Jammie!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (14. Oktober 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mal wieder mit Hütter Wohld und Ferkel? Jammie!!!



Jo, is denn heuer scho Weihnachten...


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Oktober 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mal wieder mit Hütter Wohld und Ferkel? Jammie!!!



Da bin ich dabei. Und Skinny, zier Dich nicht so, wir wissen das Du auch auf Ferkeln stehst


----------



## Elfriede (15. Oktober 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Jo, is denn heuer scho Weihnachten...



Ne, aber ich habe bei dem ganzen Stress Gewicht verlohren. Und das bei meiner Figur! Ich brauche Futter!!!


----------



## skinny63 (15. Oktober 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ne, aber ich habe bei dem ganzen Stress Gewicht verlohren. Und das bei meiner Figur! Ich brauche Futter!!!



Für Ballett ist das aber gut 

Ansonsten hatten wir grob den Plan am 24./25. Okt. Richtung HH zur Tour aufzubrechen.

@Tiger: nimmst du mal mit Hegi Kontakt auf? entweder geführt oder eben die GPS-Tour. Wir müssten dann eben nur wissen, wie es mit der Parkerei am Startpunkt ausschaut.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Oktober 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Für Ballett ist das aber gut
> 
> Ansonsten hatten wir grob den Plan am 24./25. Okt. Richtung HH zur Tour aufzubrechen.
> 
> @Tiger: nimmst du mal mit Hegi Kontakt auf? entweder geführt oder eben die GPS-Tour. Wir müssten dann eben nur wissen, wie es mit der Parkerei am Startpunkt ausschaut.



Du bist doch bloß neidisch! Muskelspinne for life!


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2009)

*So Leute, die nächste Herausforderung wartet:

Am 24.10. fahren wir in Hamburg, knapp 60km mit über 1100 hm stehen auf dem Plan.

Genauere Infos zur Tour hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33476.html

Und eintragen tut ihr euch bitte hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9313

Wir erwarten zahlreiche Mitfahrer 

Wer eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht, einfach hier im Thread absprechen. Ich selbst hätte noch Platz für einen Fahrer plus Bike.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (24. Oktober 2009)

@TigersClaw: Hoffe meine Simse kam noch rechtzeitig an.

Musste den Tag leider sausen lassen, war wohl zu viel die Woche. Ich wollte nicht riskieren, vom Fahrrad zu kippen.  

Ging nicht. 

Ich hoffe, dass es beim nächsten Mal wieder klappt.

Hat es Euch gefallen?


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Oktober 2009)

Zarea, hab Deine SMS erst nach der Tour gelesen, aber wir ham eh lange genug gewartet 

Die Tour war nett. Wir ham uns irgendwann geteilt, bin mit Manni alleine weitergefahren, sind auch nur 15km geworden. Meine Kondition war heute im Keller, gestern eindeutig zuviel gefuttert


----------



## Lory (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



			
				Tiger schrieb:
			
		

> sind auch nur 15kg geworden


Die du gefuttert hast??

Die Tour war richtig gut. Ging recht zügig zur Sache, aber es wurde keiner auf der Strecke gelassen. Nach ca. einer Stunde haben sich dann Tiger und Manni verabschiedet und sind zurück zum Auto. Wir (skinny und ich) haben uns dann von den HH'ler durch die Wälder führen lassen. Die Strecke hatte knakige Anstiege und knifflige, steile Wurzelabfahrten mit teilweise recht hohen Stufen.
Mein Polar hat eine Strecke von 49,2 km mit einem Aufstieg von 925 hm aufgezeichnet.
Wiederholung nicht ausgeschlossen.
Nochmal danke an euch HH'ler für den gratis MTB-Guide

MFG


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Oktober 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die du gefuttert hast??...



So kam es mir gestern auf jeden Fall vor )


----------



## skinny63 (25. Oktober 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> So kam es mir gestern auf jeden Fall vor )



freud'scher  Verschreiber sozusagen 

aber die netten HH'ler, die uns durch ihr Revier geführt haben waren auch von der fitten Sorte 

bei gemütlicherem Tempo läßt es sich vermutlich sogar genießen, schöner Ausritt war es alle mal


----------



## x-o (26. Oktober 2009)

Och Mensch, ihr wart in den HaBe's?!? Da wär ich gern mit dabei gewesen. Guide hätte ich auch gemacht- hab mal in Harburg gewohnt.

Wie war der Boden? Ging es einigermaßen? Gibt da ein paar echt schlammige Ecken.

@all: Suche ein paar Gleichgesinnte für sportliche Nachtfahrten im Wohld/Kellerswald/Kösterbeck usw. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## x-o (1. November 2009)

Keiner hier, der sich Nachts durch die Wälder schlägt? Für Winterschlaf ist es noch viel zu früh...


----------



## Lory (1. November 2009)

Hallo,

wir sind schon ab und zu mal beim NR im Wald.
Und ich für meine Person hab auch immer Lust auf einen NR.
Kann mich aber noch an unseren letzten Ausritt erinnern, da hab ich schon nach kurzer Zeit meine Lungenflügel außerhalb meines Körpers wiederentdeckt.
Deswegen NR auf jeden Fall, sportlicher NR auf deinem Niveau für mich eher schwierig 

MFG


----------



## x-o (1. November 2009)

Ach komm Lory, nun stell mal nicht dein Licht unter den Scheffel. Wir waren beide ziemlich sportlich unterwegs.  

Wir können ja mal schauen was das Wetter die Woche sagt und dann ne kleine Runde starten.


----------



## mrtommyt (1. November 2009)

@lory: so lange keiner über deinen lungenflügel drüber gefahren ist, ist doch alles in ordnung

steht bei dir nicht spass durch schmerzen ? lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (4. November 2009)

Auch ihr seid mir paar Scherzkekse mit euren jungen Jahren 

@x-o
Fährst du bei solch Schneetreiben auch?

@all
Am Sonntag den 8.11. wird sich eine Gruppe von Bikern in Teterow treffen. Dort wird die Downhillstrecke besichtigt, dann wird eine Runde um Teterow gefahren in der man sich mental auf die Strecke einstellen kann. Und dann kann man sich auf der Strecke mal austoben Die oben besagte Gruppe freut sich über Wegbegleiter.
Die Runde um Teterow ist in Planung. Und wird schellstmöglich veröffentlicht.

Grüße Lory


----------



## Lory (5. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mal einen Vorschlag für die Route ausgearbeitet.
Runde bei Teterow
Die Runde ist teilweise etwas tricky. Einfacher Grund, bei der Planung war teilweise ein Weg nicht deutlich zu erkennen, somit konnte dieser auch nicht nachgezeichnet werden. Bei einigen Teilstücken weiß ich aber das es da lang geht, weil ich diese Teilstücken selber schon gefahren bin. Bei den anderen auch mir unbekannten Streckenabschnitten wird dann unser Expeditionssinn herausgekitzelt. 
Für unsere Freunde der satellitengestützten Navigation ist im Anhang die "gpx"-Datei.

Lory


----------



## skinny63 (5. November 2009)

hört sich gut an, wer stellt den lmb-termin ein?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2009)

Done:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9435

Wer WP-Punkte sammeln möchte, sollte mitfahren


----------



## Xaser87 (5. November 2009)

will auch - schiet arbeit immer


----------



## x-o (6. November 2009)

Moin Lory,

hab bei dem Mistwetter schon seit 4 Tagen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen  (ich glaub ich seh schon einen ersten Schwimmring )

Wollte heute gegen 11 Uhr Schluß machen und ein wenig den Rückstand aufarbeiten. Wollte gegen 13 Uhr los Richtung Hütter Wohld und Quellholz. Wie siehts bei dir aus? Wetter scheint ja zu passen.


----------



## Lory (6. November 2009)

Hallo,

dann wollen wir mal was machen gegen den Schwimmring.
Und wenn du die Geschwindigkeit etwas anpasst, können wir auch zu zwiet fahren 
13.15 Uhr Treffpunkt Trotzenburg? (Müsste aber bis 16.30 wieder in HRO sein)


----------



## x-o (6. November 2009)

Alles klar, 13:15 Trotzenburg. 

Ich denke 2,5 maximal 3h. Danach wirds ja auch wieder dunkel.

Bis nachher.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. November 2009)

Jahresabschluss-Tour 2009

hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?&do=discuss&groupid=52&discussionid=&gmid=56350#gmessage56350


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (12. November 2009)

Sonntag durch die Rostocker Heide zuckeln? 

Start 13 Uhr bei der Boddentherme in Ribnitz


----------



## zarea (14. November 2009)

Sprichst Du vom 27.12. oder von Morgen?


----------



## Lory (14. November 2009)

Hallo,

für morgen 15.11.:
Nahe bei Ribnitz
Start 13 Uhr in BartelshagenI

MFG


----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2009)

Dabei


----------



## zarea (14. November 2009)

Das ist ja schön.  Bis Morgen dann.


----------



## skinny63 (15. November 2009)

zarea schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön.  Bis Morgen dann.



Hört sich gut an. Freu mich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (15. November 2009)

man das sieht nach ner menge spass aus und wer darf arbeiten


----------



## Lory (15. November 2009)

hallo
für die die noch am rechner sitzen. der neue erweiterte track


----------



## zarea (15. November 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> ... der neue erweiterte track


HeHe, wenn man ganz fest an einen Weg  glaubt, dann ist da auch einer.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. November 2009)

Für kommenden Samstag (21.11.) steht eine grosse Usedom-Tour Tour an:





70km Grund-Track (rot) mit 2 möglichen Erweiterungen (blau), 5km im Norden und 40km nach Süden. Falls wir die volle Strecke fahren, sinds also 115km.

Startpunkt wird Wolgast sein, auf der Inselseite an der Tankstelle.
Startzeit setze ich mal 9:30 Uhr fest. Mitzubringen sind Verpflegung, Licht und viel gute Laune. Gutes Wetter und viel Sonne sind bereits bestellt 

Anmeldung bitte hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9496

Track fürs GPS gibts im Anhang.


----------



## Xaser87 (16. November 2009)

endlich kann ich mal wieder dabei sein ( frei  )


----------



## goegolo (16. November 2009)

Gebucht, ich denke wir kommen mit dem Zug aus Greifswald rüber (Ankunft 9:26 Uhr)


----------



## TigersClaw (16. November 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Gebucht, ich denke wir kommen mit dem Zug aus Greifswald rüber (Ankunft 9:26 Uhr)



Wen bringstn mit, Frau?


----------



## goegolo (16. November 2009)

Genau, ein befreundetes Pärchen ist voraussichtlich ebenfalls mit von der Partie


----------



## TigersClaw (16. November 2009)

Cool, sind sie denn fit für 115 km?


----------



## Anto (16. November 2009)

Danke für die Einladung, aber diesen Sa. wird es nix. 

Zur Strecke: rot
von Zinnowitz bis Lütow gehts flach übern Stoppeldeich und durch Wiesen. Lütow bis Neuendorf entlang der Steilküste  und ab da nur Plattenwege.
Auf jeden Fall solltet ihr fahren *Peenemünde-Bansin*, alles andere als Zugabe bzw. bei der Kombi rot-blau dann Licht einpacken 
Berlin fährt im Winter auch nochmal dorthin. Dez./ Jan... noch offen. 

Bedenkt auch, dass viele Wege noch unter Wasser stehen!!! Der Radweg bis zur Zecheriner Brücke z.B. ist nicht fahrbar (andere Ecke, ich weiß) und zw. Mölschow und Peenemünde waren zeitweise sogar Deiche Land unter.

Ride on, bin gespannt auf Bericht und Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. November 2009)

Schade Anto. Aber danke für die Tips. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser als hier im Moment, es gisst hier wie aus Eimern.


----------



## skinny63 (19. November 2009)

Für Samstag ist nun gutes Wetter vorhergesagt, für den Tiger reicht es schon fast für kurze Hosen


----------



## goegolo (19. November 2009)

Ausgezeichnet, Windrichtigung? 

@Steffen: Denke für 70km sind die Beiden auf jeden Fall fit, ansonsten sind ja ausreichend Exit-Optionen mit Bahnanschluss vorhanden.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. November 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Für Samstag ist nun gutes Wetter vorhergesagt, für den Tiger reicht es schon fast für kurze Hosen



Die Option halte ich mir auf jeden Fall offen


----------



## goegolo (19. November 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Option halte ich mir auf jeden Fall offen



Ich bin gespannt, zieh am Besten gleich Deine Badehose an 

Ein paar Impressionen zur Einstimmung:


----------



## skinny63 (19. November 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Ausgezeichnet, Windrichtigung?
> 
> @Steffen: Denke für 70km sind die Beiden auf jeden Fall fit, ansonsten sind ja ausreichend Exit-Optionen mit Bahnanschluss vorhanden.



ich weiß nicht, ob der Wind richtig kommt, aber wohl aus Süd-West mit 11 km/h (reicht nichtmal für ne gute Unterstützung) Boen bis 43 km/h


----------



## TigersClaw (19. November 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> ...Unterstützung...



Brauchen wir doch eh nicht 

Schöne Fotos, Göran


----------



## Xaser87 (20. November 2009)

noch ein tag dann gehts ab^^


----------



## goegolo (20. November 2009)

Jajaja, habe schon Hummeln im Hintern mangels Bewegung am letzten Wochenende. Bitte beachtet, dass unser Zug morgen erst kurz vor halb am Bahnhof in Wolgast eintrifft und wir dann noch zur Tankstelle radeln müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. November 2009)

Kein Ding, hast ja meine Nummer. Sachste einfach Bescheid. Ick freu mir ooch schon wie bolle


----------



## Xaser87 (20. November 2009)

ich zitter schon ( entzug )


----------



## zarea (20. November 2009)

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß morgen.  


PS:


Lory schrieb:


> SUCHE: Defekten Sigma 2006 MHR


Darf man fragen warum?


----------



## skinny63 (23. November 2009)

zarea schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß morgen.
> 
> 
> PS:
> ...



Hat geholfen! Vielen Dank, es war eine super Tour bei schönem Wetter.

Bilder später.


----------



## Xaser87 (23. November 2009)

jup hoffe ich hab beim nächsten mal wieder frei 

und was ist mit dem video skinny


----------



## skinny63 (23. November 2009)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> jup hoffe ich hab beim nächsten mal wieder frei
> 
> und was ist mit dem video skinny



das gibt es auch, aber nicht hier 

ich suche eine passende Gelegenheit & das passende Medium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (24. November 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> das gibt es auch, aber nicht hier



Wo dann? Ich will Tourbilderchen sehen


----------



## goegolo (24. November 2009)

Bewegte Bilder, ich bin ebenfalls gespannt


----------



## skinny63 (24. November 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Bewegte Bilder, ich bin ebenfalls gespannt



und ich erst mal 

nee im Ernst, dass ist ja was für ganz dunkle Stunden und mieses Wetter + Unlust, auf der Rolle zu fahren, also quasi gar keine Zeit 

und auch keinen Plan, hier bewegte Bilder einzustellen


----------



## goegolo (24. November 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> und auch keinen Plan, hier bewegte Bilder einzustellen



Hier gibt es eine Möglichkeit direkt im Forum: http://videos.mtb-news.de/


----------



## zarea (28. November 2009)

Und nächstes Mal kommt Ihr nach Schwerin?
Bin gerade den Schweriner See mal umfahren, sehr schön. Es sind so 60-70 km, flach am Ufer längs, man brauch aber anständiges Profil für Matsch und Glipsch.

Ist noch Platz bis zur Jahresabschlusstour? Oder lieber als Saisonbeginn, am 02.01.2010?  (Würde mir fast besser gefallen.  )


----------



## skinny63 (28. November 2009)

zarea schrieb:


> Und nächstes Mal kommt Ihr nach Schwerin?
> Bin gerade den Schweriner See mal umfahren, sehr schön. Es sind so 60-70 km, flach am Ufer längs, man brauch aber anständiges Profil für Matsch und Glipsch.
> 
> Ist noch Platz bis zur Jahresabschlusstour? Oder lieber als Saisonbeginn, am 02.01.2010?  (Würde mir fast besser gefallen.  )



dann lieber später, am 02.01.2010 ist Brockenwanderung!


----------



## zarea (29. November 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> am 02.01.2010 ist Brockenwanderung!


Watt datt denn?


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Dezember 2009)

So Leute, eure Stimme ist gefragt. Es geht um unsere Jahresabschluss-Tour am 27.12.

Es stehen zu Wahl:

1) Tour in Güstrow, Heidberge usw., anschliessend Einkehr in den Barlachstuben mit Riesenschnitzel oder so
2) Wohld/Kühlung mit Spanferkel satt in der Froschklause Parkentin

Ich erwarte eine definitive Zusage bis zum 11.12., dann werde ich vorbestellen. Wer sich bis dahin nicht entschieden hat, darf zuhause bleiben, und darf sich über das Verpassen der besten Tour des Jahres ärgern. Nachmeldungen wird es keine geben!

Also, seht zu 

Für Mitglieder unseres WP-Teams ist die Teilnahme Pflicht


----------



## Xaser87 (1. Dezember 2009)

muss arbeiten


----------



## Elfriede (2. Dezember 2009)

Gibts schon eine Wetterprognose? Nicht, dass wir dann so anrücken, wie einmal am Leuchtturm (klitschnass, pottdreckig und halbtot).

Ich plädiere für das köstliche Spanferkel in der Froschklause!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrtommyt (2. Dezember 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Gibts schon eine Wetterprognose? Nicht, dass wir dann so anrücken, wie einmal am Leuchtturm (klitschnass, pottdreckig und halbtot).



...nur für 16 Tage - also am 11.12. reinschauen und du hast das wetter für den 27.12.


----------



## Lory (2. Dezember 2009)

Bin für Doppelferkelei.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Dezember 2009)

Also aktuelle Liste:

Skinny
Lory
Mrtommyt
Elfriede
Me, Myself and I

Also 7 Leute bis jetzt )

noch jemand?


----------



## Elfriede (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich frag mal noch mein Weibchen, ob sie mit Ferkeln will...


----------



## zarea (2. Dezember 2009)

*meld*

Ich haette mein Schwein lieber als panierte Scheibe. 
Wobei, so richtig wichtig ist mir das nicht. Hauptsache ich komme auf die Liste.


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Dezember 2009)

Aktuelle Liste:

Skinny
Lory
Mrtommyt
Elfriede + Weibchen
Zarea
Me, Myself and I


----------



## Elfriede (3. Dezember 2009)

zarea schrieb:


> *meld*
> 
> Ich haette mein Schwein lieber als panierte Scheibe.
> Wobei, so richtig wichtig ist mir das nicht. Hauptsache ich komme auf die Liste.



Glaub mir, wenn das Ferkel so ist wie letztes Mal... Dann willst du Ferkel!


----------



## Lory (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

später Nachtrag. 2 Videos von der Usedomtour.



Grüße Lory


----------



## Elfriede (11. Dezember 2009)

Moinsen, Jule (Weibchen) hat zum Ferkel zugesagt. Wir wären also zwei Esser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (11. Dezember 2009)

Aktuelle Liste:

Skinny + Weibchen
Lory + Weibchen
Mrtommyt
Elfriede + Weibchen
Zarea
TigersClaw + Weibchen + blinder Passagier

Ich werde dann morgen bestellen.


----------



## Stemmel (11. Dezember 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Aktuelle Liste:
> 
> Skinny + Weibchen
> Lory + Weibchen
> ...



Manni und Stemmel auch! dann brauche ich nicht extra einzukaufen und zu kochen!


----------



## Obotrit (11. Dezember 2009)

ich bin nicht dabei - leider


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Dezember 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Manni und Stemmel auch!



Sorry euch beide hab ich vergessen 

Skinny + Weibchen
Lory + Weibchen
Mrtommyt
Elfriede + Weibchen
Zarea
Manni + Stemmel
TigersClaw + Weibchen + blinder Passagier


----------



## Stemmel (11. Dezember 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sorry euch beide hab ich vergessen



Ts, ts, ts... 

Wie gut, dass ich hier auch mal reingeschaut habe!


----------



## Elfriede (12. Dezember 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sorry euch beide hab ich vergessen
> 
> Skinny + Weibchen
> Lory + Weibchen
> ...



Bleibt es denn jetzt bei der Froschklause und Span...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. Dezember 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Bleibt es denn jetzt bei der Froschklause und Span...?



Ja, zuerst biken im Wohld, dann ferkelen.

Edit: Ferkelei ist bestellt, 12 Uhr wird aufgemacht und 12:30 holen wir das Schwein aus dem Ofen 

Also erst Sauerei (im Wohld) und dann Ferkelei in der Froschklause )


----------



## Elfriede (12. Dezember 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja, zuerst biken im Wohld, dann ferkelen.
> 
> Edit: Ferkelei ist bestellt, 12 Uhr wird aufgemacht und 12:30 holen wir das Schwein aus dem Ofen
> 
> Also erst Sauerei (im Wohld) und dann Ferkelei in der Froschklause )



Geile Sache! Mal schaun, was das Wetter sagt. Vielleicht hörts ja irgenwann mal auf zu pieseln.


----------



## mrtommyt (13. Dezember 2009)

also gehts hierhin ? ... und wehe das wetter ist schlechter als heut.... 

hat schon jemand mal was zur strecke geäussert?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Dezember 2009)

Genau da gehts hin. Die Tour startet dann vom Parkplatz am Fischereihof aus. Genauer Streckenverlauf wird noch bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Xaser87 (14. Dezember 2009)

zwischendurch am wochenende oder freitag noch nen kleine Runde zusammen abends fahren?


----------



## skinny63 (14. Dezember 2009)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> zwischendurch am wochenende oder freitag noch nen kleine Runde zusammen abends fahren?



Am kommenden Sonntag wäre aus meiner Sicht noch möglich. In der Woche bin ich nicht da. Evtl. Am Freitag kleiner NR


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir gehts nur Sonntag. Freitag bin ich ganzen Tag in Schwerin, Samstag in Hamburg.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Dezember 2009)

Aktuelle Liste: 

Skinny + Weibchen
Lory + Weibchen
Mrtommyt
Elfriede + Weibchen
Zarea
Manni + Stemmel
Goegolo + Weibchen
TigersClaw + Weibchen + blinder Passagier


----------



## Stemmel (17. Dezember 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts nur Sonntag. Freitag bin ich ganzen Tag in Schwerin, Samstag in Hamburg.



Wir sehen uns! 



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Aktuelle Liste:
> 
> Skinny + Weibchen
> Lory + Weibchen
> ...



Gibbet Namensschilder? Wir könnten unsere vom GT-Treffen mitbringen.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Dezember 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns!



Darauf freu ik mir schon 



Stemmel schrieb:


> Gibbet Namensschilder? Wir könnten unsere vom GT-Treffen mitbringen.



Brauchste nicht, wir kennen uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (19. Dezember 2009)

falls jemand Lust auf 4. Advent im Schnee hat 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9656


----------



## zarea (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich war heute schon.  Morgen ist Familientag. 

Aber ich kann nur mit -10°C protzen. (Na ja, kann ja nicht jeder in Hannover wohnen.  ) 

Lankower See.




Pause.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Dezember 2009)

Zarea, schöne Winterfotos. Aber wieder ohne Helm, schäm Dich


----------



## mrtommyt (20. Dezember 2009)

habt ihr alle sitzheizung? na mal schaun am sonntag, vielleicht wag ich es auch mal


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Dezember 2009)

Wie jetzt, absagen is nich.


----------



## zarea (20. Dezember 2009)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> habt ihr alle sitzheizung?



Ich bring nächsten Sonntag die Rute mit, da bekomme ich Deinen Hintern schon warm.


----------



## mrtommyt (20. Dezember 2009)

mmh...das macht mir angst


----------



## skinny63 (21. Dezember 2009)

zarea schrieb:


> Ich bring nächsten Sonntag die Rute mit, da bekomme ich Deinen Hintern schon warm.



Rute? zum Schnee abklopfen sicher, nach ungeplanter Landung 

bring lieber Helm mit 

Mal was von gestern:


----------



## skinny63 (22. Dezember 2009)

eigentlich hatte ich nicht vor, Euch ein Video 2x zu zeigen 





also Teil 1 dann nachgereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (22. Dezember 2009)

WAHNSINN!!!


----------



## skinny63 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ho ho ho:

für alle, die ich vor den fetten Tagen nicht mehr sehe (und das werden viele sein) 

Lasst es Euch gut gehen


----------



## Xaser87 (22. Dezember 2009)

lasst es euch Schmecken und ein besinnliches Fest 

---->>>> guten rutsch in neue Jahr, ich mach den rutsch von der arbeit nach hause


----------



## mrtommyt (22. Dezember 2009)

mal ne bescheidene frage...

fahrt ihr mit klick pedalen oder plattform?


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Dezember 2009)

[X] Plattform.


----------



## mrtommyt (22. Dezember 2009)

mmh...hab noch nen kombiniertes pedal, vielleicht sollte ich dann das ranschrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (22. Dezember 2009)

ich wünsch mir noch plattform pedale vom weihnachtsmann vielleicht werd ich ja erhöhrt


----------



## zarea (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre schnöde Baumarktpedale mit ohne Einrastfunktion.


----------



## mrtommyt (23. Dezember 2009)

wollte dies nur mal wegen des wetter wissen. muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich erst dieses jahr bei schnee gefahren bin und da es die tage unter dem schnee leicht vereist war dacht ich, dass es ohne klick besser is. (schließlich sind meine rippen noch nich ganz  )

so wie´s aussieht, kann ich aber meine klickis dran lassen...

so, muss zur arbeit...bis denne


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Dezember 2009)

*Also, Termin für die Jahresabschlusstour steht:*

27.12. wie angekündigt, startet die Tour um 10 Uhr am Parkplatz Fischereihof Parkentin.
Anschrift fürs GPS: Am Hütter Wohld 5, 18209 Hütten.

Anfahrtsbeschreibung für alle von weiter weg. nehmt die A20 bis Abfahrt Bad Doberan, Richtung DBR gerade über den Kreisverkehr rüber, in Hansdorf hinter der S-Kurve rechts nach Parkentin, dann gerade bis nach Parkentin durch. In Parkentin kurzes Stück hinter dem Ortseingangsschild links an den Garagen runter und dann geradeaus, bis ihr rechts den Parkplatz seht.

Falls es jemand nicht findet, ruft durch: 0173 / 606 73 85.

Gegen 12-12:30 Uhr werden wir zurück an der Froschklause sein, dort werden wir dann ne Menge Schwein haben. Die Froschklause ist 50 Meter vom Fischereihof entfernt, falls jemand Kleidung tauschen oder die Räder verstauen möchte, ist es nicht weit zum Auto.


----------



## mrtommyt (24. Dezember 2009)

so, rute brauchst nicht mitnehmen...bin heute malne rundegefahren und dort wo wenig leute spazieren waren ist der feste schnee ne verdammte puckelpiste - da wünscht man sich nen fully


----------



## zarea (25. Dezember 2009)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> da wünscht man sich nen fully



Und? Der Weihnachtsmann war ja nu da.


----------



## mrtommyt (25. Dezember 2009)

dann war ich doch wohl  nicht artig genug


----------



## Elfriede (25. Dezember 2009)

Jule und ich werden wohl ohne Räder kommen und nur ne kleine Runde durch den Wald spatzieren. I'm sorry! Ich fühle mich momentan nicht so besonders fit nach der Examensprüfung und hab mir vorgestern auch noch das linke Fussbett durchgetreten (Schmerz!!!). Wir warten dann einfach gegen 12 Uhr an der Froschklause.

Naja, ich höre mir dann einfach mal die Fahrberichte von euch an und werf mal einen Blick auf das neue Material, dass der eine oder andere von euch inzwischen besitzt.

Tiger, wie waren denn nochmal die Kosten fürs Ferkeln?


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Dezember 2009)

Elfriede, Du willst Dich echt drücken? Das geht nu wirklich nicht.

Ferkeln lag glaub ich so bei 20 Eus rum mit Getränken.


----------



## zarea (25. Dezember 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Aber wieder ohne Helm, schäm Dich





skinny63 schrieb:


> bring lieber Helm mit



Ja doch, so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (25. Dezember 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Elfriede, Du willst Dich echt drücken? Das geht nu wirklich nicht.
> 
> Ferkeln lag glaub ich so bei 20 Eus rum mit Getränken.



Was heißt hier drücken? Wenn ich mich wieder fit fühle und der Fuss sich erholt hat geht es wieder zur Sache. Die Monate des Lernens und Stubenhockens haben doch deutliche Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## skinny63 (25. Dezember 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Was heißt hier drücken? Wenn ich mich wieder fit fühle und der Fuss sich erholt hat geht es wieder zur Sache. Die Monate des Lernens und Stubenhockens haben doch deutliche Spuren hinterlassen.



solange sie nicht im Gesicht sind 

Nochmal allen frohes Fest! und bis Sonntag 10 oder 12 Uhr


----------



## mrtommyt (25. Dezember 2009)

so...und morgen alle schön auf essen, damit dieser fiese regen aufhört...

allen noch ein schönes fest...


----------



## zarea (26. Dezember 2009)

War eigentlich irgendeiner bei der Eröffnung der A14 dabei?
Das sollen am letzten Sonntag 80 Leuts gewesen sein...


----------



## mrtommyt (26. Dezember 2009)

ich hab von 40 gehört, aber von denen die ich kenne war auch keiner da... (mich eingeschlossen)


----------



## zarea (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab von -15 gehört ... also Grad Celsius.


----------



## skinny63 (27. Dezember 2009)

so, der (Spanferkel-)Speck muß weg:

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=54.327...4.327586,13.463504&spn=0.001545,0.004951&z=18

Treffpunkt am Dienstag (29.12.2009) 10 Uhr Abfahrt; ist am Restaurant Nautilus

geplant ist Route im Südosten Rügens, ca. 60-80 km je nach Wetter, Laune und einsetzender (sowie andauernder) Dunkelheit 

http://www.bikemap.net/route/369126


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Dezember 2009)

Das war doch mal eine runde Sache heute! Schöne Gegend da bei euch, viele Trails haben wir gefunden, und dann in netter Runde noch die Ferkelei genossen, Klasse. 
Auf dem Rückweg hat dann die Polizei noch die Autobahnauffahrt in Richtung Hamburg gesperrt, so dass wir noch eine Schöne Reise durch das sonnige M-V hatten.

Vielen Dank (auch von Daggi) für diesen schönen Tag. 

Bis demnächst!

Manni


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Dezember 2009)

Manni, wir hams im Radio gehört und an euch gedacht 

Aber Du hast alles gesagt, geile, wenn auch kurze, Tour, prima Ferkelei, und schön das ihr (und alle anderen natürlich auch) dabei wart. Freue mich auf die näxte Tour.

Skinny, bei der Tour am Dienstag kann ich leider nicht dabei sein, Kunden gehen vor. Meine Kondition passt aktuell eh nicht für solche Streckenlängen. Aber ich wünsch euch viel Spass und macht viele Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (27. Dezember 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Auf dem Rückweg hat dann die Polizei noch die Autobahnauffahrt in Richtung Hamburg gesperrt,


Da hat ein Alfa-Romeo (war aber nicht mehr so richtig zu erkennen) Billartkugel gespielt,  immer schön zwischen den Banden hin und her. Die ganze Autobahn lag voller Trümmer und Dreck. Aber war wohl nur Blechschaden, der hatte auch Schwein. 


Und das Ferkel war lecker. 

(Ach ja, danke Lori, dass Du mir meine Grenzen aufgezeigt hast.  )
((Ma kucken, ob ich für Dienstag ein Sauerstoffgerät ran bekomme. ))


----------



## skinny63 (27. Dezember 2009)

zarea schrieb:


> Da hat ein Alfa-Romeo (war aber nicht mehr so richtig zu erkennen) Billartkugel gespielt,  immer schön zwischen den Banden hin und her. Die ganze Autobahn lag voller Trümmer und Dreck. Aber war wohl nur Blechschaden, der hatte auch Schwein.
> 
> 
> Und das Ferkel war lecker.
> ...



nix Sauerstoffgerät, die beste Verbrennung ist im Grundlagenbereich 

das soll keine Hatz geben, heißt ja auch Tour und nicht Rennen


----------



## mrtommyt (27. Dezember 2009)

auch von mir besten dank - hat spass gemacht und lecker war´s auch noch. mein weibchen hat auch noch was davon (waschen  )
ja die rückfahrt hat ein wenig länger gedauert, die auffahrt war noch nicht gesperrt, aber ging noch. wie schon gesagt wohl nur blechschaden...

so, dann werd ich mal morgen auf arbeit meine beine wieder auskurieren...

zum schluss noch thx an den guide


----------



## Lory (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

das war ne schöne Runde. 
Ging etwas zur Sache, aber zurückgelassen wird keiner. (Zwei Aussteiger gleich am Anfang hatten wir. Schade.)



			
				skinny schrieb:
			
		

> das soll keine Hatz geben, heißt ja auch Tour und nicht Rennen



Für Rennen bin ich auch nicht mehr gemacht. 

Für alle die ich nicht mehr sehe: Einen guten Rutsch in das Jahr 2010.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Dezember 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> (Zwei Aussteiger gleich am Anfang hatten wir. Schade.)



Das war schon gut so, so wurdet ihr drei wenigstens ordentlich gefordert 




Lory schrieb:


> Einen guten Rutsch in das Jahr 2010.



Von mir ebenso. Fahren wir am 5.1. die 2jährige Jubi-Tour?


----------



## skinny63 (27. Dezember 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das war schon gut so, so wurdet ihr drei wenigstens ordentlich gefordert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kommando zurück, 5.1. war ich noch nicht dabei, müsst ihr wohl alleine fahren 

da bleibt uns wohl nix übrig, als NEIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lory (27. Dezember 2009)

Aber nur wenn Tiger in "Originalkleidung" von "damals" fährt.


----------



## skinny63 (27. Dezember 2009)

Lory schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn Tiger in "Originalkleidung" von "damals" fährt.



Jacke hat er noch ;-)

aber ohne Helm, ist doch bedenklich


----------



## Xaser87 (28. Dezember 2009)

hi, ich wäre auch dabei allerdings nur wenn ihr am 4.1 fahrt, am 5.1 muss ich schon wieder frühschicht schieben  auf ein Tag kommts ja nicht drauf an^^

Wäre auch so gern heute dabei gewesen  freut mich aber für euch 

Allen ein guten Rutsch


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2009)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Jacke hat er noch ;-)
> 
> aber ohne Helm, ist doch bedenklich



Ich hab auch die Hose noch, nur mit Schuhen und Rad wirds schwierig, die Schuhe sind bereits im Müll, und das Avalanche gibts auch nicht mehr:


----------



## zarea (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
bin zurück von der Insel, mein Auto hat mich wieder heile nach Hause getragen.
Mein Dank gilt Skinny und Lori, die mich zum Schluss hin doch stark motivieren mussten. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal, und `nen guten Rutsch. 
(Ich brauch nicht mehr, ich bin schon ordentlich gerutscht.  )


----------



## ML73 (31. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!! Hoffe ich kann im neuen Jahr mal wieder an einem eurer Ausritte teilnehmen, war in letzter Zeit konditions- und zeitmäßig eher schlecht bei mir.
Also dann, wir sehen uns im nächsten Jahrzehnt...

Gruß ML


----------



## mrtommyt (31. Dezember 2009)

dem schliess ich mich dann mal an...

allen einen guten rutsch...bis nächstes jahr


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, und immer eine Handbreit Schotter unter dem Reifen


----------



## skinny63 (31. Dezember 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Von mir auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, und immer eine Handbreit Schotter unter dem Reifen



Guten Rutsch, guten Grip & statt Schotter auch mal Modder


----------



## Xaser87 (31. Dezember 2009)

arbeit ist vorbei ab auf die party 

feiert schön ----> rutscht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (1. Januar 2010)

Moinsen Leute, 

ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr und möglichst viele Gelegenheiten für einen schönen Ausritt mit eurem Bike!

MfG der Björn


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Januar 2010)

Dito 

Mein Vorschlag für die näxte Tour:
am 5.1. Jubi-Tour, wie vor 2 Jahren Start in Warnemünde, und dann Richtung Westen. Alternativ, falls so mitten in der Woche keine Zeit ist, Verlegung auf das WE danach.


----------



## stubenhocker (1. Januar 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch und Euren Familien ein schönes und gesundes neues Jahr!

Alex


----------



## zarea (1. Januar 2010)

Auch ich wünsche Euch ein gesundes neues Jahr.
Und das Ihr Eure Vorsätze einhalten könnt. 


Frage:
Hat einer von Euch eine kleine Werkstattausrüstung zu Hause?
Ich hab mein altes Giant Sierra zurück geholt und will die Kurbel tauschen. 
Da brauche ich ein Kurbelabzieher und ein Innenlagerschlüssel. Shimano soweit ich das sehen kann und nur für einmal demontieren, wollte ich mir die nicht kaufen. Dann soll was mit Hollowtech rein, das hab ich dann.
(Ich könnte natürlich auch zum Werkstattfrize meines Vertrauens, aber vielleicht geht es auch so.)


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Januar 2010)

Ich hab alles da.


----------



## zarea (3. Januar 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hab alles da.


Das ist ja gut.  
Müssen wir nur noch zusammen kommen. Vielleicht bei der nächsten Tour, extra hin und her fahren, ist wohl teurer als kaufen.


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Januar 2010)

Sollte machbar sein, zarea


----------



## mrtommyt (3. Januar 2010)

ich muss mal schaun, könnte auch was da haben...

edit:


----------



## zarea (3. Januar 2010)

@mrtommyt:
Bist Du denn mal einen Tag abends zu Hause?
Ich schicke Dir mal eine PN mit meiner Telenummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrtommyt (3. Januar 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> @mrtommyt:
> Bist Du denn mal einen Tag abends zu Hause?
> Ich schicke Dir mal eine PN mit meiner Telenummer.



alles klar, ich meld mich mal (wenn ich´s nich verschussel  )


----------



## Cc210678 (3. Januar 2010)

Hi, bin der chris und wuerde mich freuen hier ein paar Leute 
fuer gemeinsame fahrten zu finden. Wie sehen solche Touren bei euch aus? 
Eher Straße oder mehr gelaende? Alles vollblutprofis oder auch fuer hobbyradler
was dabei?


----------



## Xaser87 (4. Januar 2010)

alles dabei, hauptsache spass beim fahren.

kannst ja mal in den bilder oder video gallerien schauen von uns dann bekommste ein ersten eindruck davon


----------



## Lory (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo und wilkommen im Forum.

Bei uns ist alles vertreten. Straße und Gelände, Hobbyfahrer, Spassfahrer, Rennfahrer (Grüße an x-o) und soclhe die es werden wollen .

Aus welcher Ecke kommst du?

Hier mal ein paar Links zu unseren letzten Touren.
Usedom
Hütter Wohld bei Parkentin

Grüße Lory


----------



## Cc210678 (4. Januar 2010)

Hi, danke fuer die antworten. Ich komme aus Rostock und wohne in der KTV.
Fahre jeden Tag mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit, auch jetzt im Winter. Sind zwar nur
6 km einfache Strecke aber besser als nichts. Bin bis vor 2 Monaten
mit nem steppenwolf Tycoon xc gefahren wurde mir aber hier in der ktv aus dem
Keller geklaut. Nun bekomme ich am Mittwoch ein Cube Stereo k18. Ist zwar vollkommen
ueberdimensioniert fuer meine arbeitsstrecke aber will auch mal den weg
abseits der Straßen ausprobieren. Also wuerde mich freuen wenn es dann im fruehjahr
mit ner Tour klappt.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2010)

Wieso erst im Frühjahr? Du darfst Dich gerne gleich am kommenden WE einreihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cc210678 (4. Januar 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wieso erst im Frühjahr? Du darfst Dich gerne gleich am kommenden WE einreihen.



Muss am Samstag von 12.00 - 21.00 Uhr arbeiten. Also wenn dann hoechstens am Sonntag. 
Aber wie gesagt das Jahr faengt ja erst an und ich muss mein Cube auch erst 
kennenlernen.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2010)

Wir fahren voraussichtlich eh am Sonntag. Genauere Infos folgen im Laufe der Woche.


----------



## skinny63 (5. Januar 2010)

@Cc210678: Auch ein herzliches Willkommen!

@all: schon angekommen in 2010? freue mich auf die "Jubi-Tour", seht also zu, dass es am Sonntag klappt


----------



## Xaser87 (5. Januar 2010)

wenn ihr ab 13 uhr fahrt könnte ich mitkommen ( schiet Nachtdienst immer  ) aber das ist wohl zu spät


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Januar 2010)

*Aaalso, Kampf dem Feiertagsspeck ist angesagt, es steht unsere 2jährige Jubi-Tour auf dem Plan: am 5.1.2008 haben wir die erste richtige Forums-Tour gestartet, Lory, zwei unbekannte Mitfahrer und meine Wenigkeit. Diese Tour jährt sich heute zum zweiten Mal. Da diesmal der 5.1. mitten in der Woche liegt, fahren wir die*

*Jubi-Tour am kommenden Sonntag, dem 10.1.,
Start 11:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Warnemünde*

*Wir fahren erstmal westwärts an der Ostsee entlang Richtung Kühlungsborn, evtl. mit Abstecher in die Kühlung, das entscheiden wir dann spontan. Es wird lockeres Tempo gefahren, wir passen uns dem Langsamsten an, und es wird niemand zurückgelassen. Über eine kleine Einkehr in Kühlungsborn entscheiden wir vor Ort. In Heiligendamm steht dann noch das obligatorische Auf-Die-Fresse-Fliegen auf dem Plan (Achtung: Insider  )

Und, nicht der Weg ist das Ziel, sondern die Zeit, wir fahren für den WP 

Eintragung bitte hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9693

Also, ihr wisst was ihr zu tun habt, niemand drückt sich, ich erwarte zahlreiche Teilnahme *


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2010)

*ACHTUNG: Wir starten 11 Uhr, nicht 10 Uhr, Rest wie angekündigt!*


----------



## zarea (6. Januar 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hab alles da.


Danke, hat sich erledigt. 
mrtommyt hat schon erfolgreich ausgeholfen. 



Wegen Sonntag: Ich muss kucken, was die Temperaturen sagen, Nicht das ihr wieder son Eiszapfen hinter euch her ziehen müsst. 
Bei -6°C reicht meine Bikerkluft nicht und die anderen Sachen nur zum 3h rumdüsen und anschließend heiß duschen oder erfrieren. 

Das onlinewetter sagt wieder +2°C, aber aus Erfahrung muss man da noch 5-6° abziehen. ich bin gespannt.


----------



## mrtommyt (6. Januar 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Danke, hat sich erledigt.
> mrtommyt hat schon erfolgreich ausgeholfen.



hab das suchen nach dem 15er aufgegeben...hab nen neuen gekauft


----------



## zarea (6. Januar 2010)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> ... hab nen neuen gekauft


Mach ein Bändchen mit `ner Radkappe dran, die findest Du leichter.


----------



## Wasserträger (7. Januar 2010)

Moin Zarea,

wen man nur Pause in der Sonne macht kann einem nur klat werden. Also Kette rechts und immer schön strampeln. Hier in Hannover ist im Moment nicht viel mit fahren. Im Deister liegt zu viel Schnee um die Berge hochzu fahren.
Achso frohes neues noch....

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (7. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue und das Schneegefissel sehe... Brrr! Angeblich soll es ja bis nächste Woche noch kälter werden. Jetzt haben wir schon 3 Wochen Winter. Ich halte das nicht mehr aus! Wahhh! Was ist denn mit der globalen Erwärmung?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2010)

Es gibt keine globale Erwärmung, und Schnee ist Ansichtssache. Also trag Dich schnell für Sonntag ein, Elfriede


----------



## Hegi (7. Januar 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es gibt keine globale Erwärmung, und Schnee ist Ansichtssache. Also trag Dich schnell für Sonntag ein, Elfriede



Stimmt Steffen 




Tiefschnee biken in Hamburg



macht laune!



wann hat man schon mal solches Traumwetter!



und das Weissbier schmeckt auch bei solcher Tour!



Und am Plauer See gehts auch 



Blick Lenzer Höhe Richtung Plauer Werder!



Seeluster Bucht!



Anleger Bad Stuer!



An der Elde zwischen Plau und Lübz



Plauer Ziegelei Trails!

Also rauf aufs Bike!


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2010)

Schöne Fotos, Hegi


----------



## skinny63 (7. Januar 2010)

Hegi schrieb:


> Stimmt Steffen
> 
> Also rauf aufs Bike!



Schöne Bilder, macht doch Lust auf mee(h)r am Sonntag. Gell Elfriede


----------



## Hegi (7. Januar 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos, Hegi



Viel Spaß bei Eurer Jubitour!


----------



## zarea (7. Januar 2010)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Achso frohes neues noch....


Ja danke, das wünsche ich Dir auch.

Wenn in Hannover nichts (oder nur wenig) geht, warst Du am 24. wieder bei der Brockentour?


----------



## Wasserträger (8. Januar 2010)

Nein leider nicht. Sind am Heilig Abend in die Grafschaft Bentheim zu den Erltern von meiner Freundin gefahren.


----------



## Elfriede (8. Januar 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, macht doch Lust auf mee(h)r am Sonntag. Gell Elfriede



Ich bin doch nicht irre. Da warte ich doch lieber mal den Wetterbericht ab. Bevor ich am Ende noch so  aussehe. Ich mach ja ne Menge mit, aber ich will mir nicht den Schniedel abfrieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. Januar 2010)

Elfriede, Du bist echt weich geworden )


----------



## Cc210678 (8. Januar 2010)

Da mein Stereo noch auf sich warten lässt kann
ich leider Sonntag nicht mitkommen. Aber das Jahr 
fängt ja erst an. Allen dann viel Spaß bei der Tour.

Christian


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Januar 2010)

Ein 2010er Stereo? Das kommt erst Ende 2010 )


----------



## Cc210678 (8. Januar 2010)

Nein ist ein 2009 Modell nur leider ist die Halterung
für den linken Bremshebel und schalthebel gebrochen
und muss getauscht werden. Cube bemüht sich das Teil
schnellstmöglich an den Bike market zu senden
und dann hol ich es mir aus schutow. Freu mich schon
wahnsinnig drauf und war ja auch ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## skinny63 (9. Januar 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nicht irre. Da warte ich doch lieber mal den Wetterbericht ab. Bevor ich am Ende noch so  aussehe. Ich mach ja ne Menge mit, aber ich will mir nicht den Schniedel abfrieren.



passiert schon nicht bei Bewegung,

echt jetzt mal 

aufs Rad und nicht so lange überlegen, was passieren kann,

sondern dran denken, was du verpasst


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Januar 2010)

Wie es aktuell aussieht, findet die Tour morgen ohne mich statt. Ich komme grad aus Rostock, es ist fast kein Durchkommen mehr, die A19 ist gesperrt, und die Landstrassen sind dicht. Mal schaun wie es morgen früh aussieht, evtl. gehts dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (10. Januar 2010)

fährste früher los  aber glaub ich - riskier mal nicht zu viel 

so ich geh fix schlafen und wir sehen uns dann um 11 Uhr  + - 5min


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Januar 2010)

Na denn viel Spass euch, ich bin nicht dabei.


----------



## zarea (10. Januar 2010)

@TigersClaw:
Hast Du nicht geschrieben: "Keiner drückt sich" ?? 

Aber hier pustet es einen auch weg, und ob die Straßen wieder frei sind weiß man auch nicht. Gestern wäre ich fast stecken geblieben.  Den zugewehten Straßen hier im Ort nach zu urteilen, wäre ich der erste, der es heute versucht. ... öhm ... keine Lust.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mich nicht gedrückt, ich möchte nur gerne mein Auto und meine Gesundheit behalten


----------



## goegolo (10. Januar 2010)

Mit dem Bike war hier gestern um Greifswald besseres Durchkommen als mit dem Auto und da hatte es noch keinen Neuschnee gegeben. 

Beste Grüße nach Rostock.


----------



## skinny63 (11. Januar 2010)

na dann mal unsere Eindrücke:




 

 



 

 

 



@goegolo: das mit der Wahl der Fahrzeuge traf hier auch zu


----------



## enZym (11. Januar 2010)

Hey,
cooles Video, aber die Bilder sind ein wenig falsch verlinkt.

Zickt der Garmin bei den Temperaturen nicht rum?
Was hast du eigentlich für eine Brille da Skinny, wenn ich fragen darf? Ich suche nämlich noch nach einer Brille mit Stärke für's Fahrradfahren.


----------



## skinny63 (11. Januar 2010)

enZym schrieb:


> Hey,
> cooles Video, aber die Bilder sind ein wenig falsch verlinkt.
> 
> Zickt der Garmin bei den Temperaturen nicht rum?
> Was hast du eigentlich für eine Brille da Skinny, wenn ich fragen darf? Ich suche nämlich noch nach einer Brille mit Stärke für's Fahrradfahren.



Bilder: mea culpa => im Fred stehen sie in der logischen Reihenfolge, im Bilderalbum andersherum

Garmin = nö, Polar übrigens auch nicht

bin nicht auf den Bildern von gestern und trage auch keine Brille => Brille mit Sehstärke => Optiker = Teuer; evtl. ne Adidas Evil Eye mit Clip in Betracht ziehen

der Track: http://www.bikemap.net/route/376254


----------



## zarea (11. Januar 2010)

Schickes Video, sieht schwer nach Spassbiken aus. 

Seid Ihr überall durch gekommen? Keine Schneewehen im Weg?


PS: Sach ma, fährt da einer ohne Licht?


----------



## Xaser87 (11. Januar 2010)

jup das war der "Lory" ihm störte wohl das gewackel des Lichtkegels beim fahren allerdings nur bei dem kleinen Stück 

alle anderen bilder im album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (12. Januar 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> jup das war der "Lory"


Das kann man ja nicht so richtig erkennen, ihr seht ja recht uniformiert aus. Habt ihr euch abgesprochen? Nächstes Mal tragt bitte Namensschilder.


----------



## skinny63 (12. Januar 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Das kann man ja nicht so richtig erkennen, ihr seht ja recht uniformiert aus. Habt ihr euch abgesprochen? Nächstes Mal tragt bitte Namensschilder.



Die Absicht ist ja nicht erkannt zu werden


----------



## BosnienRalf (13. Januar 2010)

Tach Leute, frohes neues Jahr euch allen Rostockern und umgebung. Ich wollte mal fragen ob mich eine/r auf die H.W. Runde mitnehmen kann. bin im Februar in Rostock und wollte meine Heimat mal wieder unter die Reifen nehmen,  wäre toll, wie lang ist denn die Runde so? gruss aus Sarajewo- BosnienRalf


----------



## skinny63 (13. Januar 2010)

BosnienRalf schrieb:


> Tach Leute, frohes neues Jahr euch allen Rostockern und umgebung. Ich wollte mal fragen ob mich eine/r auf die H.W. Runde mitnehmen kann. bin im Februar in Rostock und wollte meine Heimat mal wieder unter die Reifen nehmen,  wäre toll, wie lang ist denn die Runde so? gruss aus Sarajewo- BosnienRalf



wieso einer? meist fahren wir im Rudel 

aber natürlich kannst Du Dich dazu gesellen, keine Frage

die Runde ist nach Lust und Laune bemessen, von 10 bis 80 km ist alles machbar

also bis Februar dann


----------



## BosnienRalf (14. Januar 2010)

jut, melde mich hiermit zur rudelrunde HW an, wohnt jemand zufällig in der admannshägener gegend, so für spontanen spontan nightride etc?
Freu mich


----------



## skinny63 (14. Januar 2010)

BosnienRalf schrieb:


> jut, melde mich hiermit zur rudelrunde HW an, wohnt jemand zufällig in der admannshägener gegend, so für spontanen spontan nightride etc?
> Freu mich



Spontan NR ja, aber Gegend? Nicht wirklich 
also halber Tag Vorlauf nötig


----------



## BosnienRalf (14. Januar 2010)

kriegen wir schon hin..... also melde mich wenn ich da bin, bis denne


----------



## Xaser87 (14. Januar 2010)

hi zum NR bin ich jeder Zeit zu haben, wohn auch fast um die ecke ( die 10min machen den kohl nicht fett ) musst nur ein tag vorher bescheid sagen damit ich meine familiären Pflichten abschieben kann


----------



## skinny63 (16. Januar 2010)

So jetzt melden wir uns eine Woche zum Ski ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. Januar 2010)

Viel Spass und kommt heil zurück


----------



## Xaser87 (16. Januar 2010)

mach ein paar schöne bilder war noch nie da 

hf


----------



## Xaser87 (18. Januar 2010)

Am *11.4.2010 *findet in Rostock eine MTB Veranstaltung statt.
Hat das MV-Team evtl. lust mit zu machen? 

alle anderen natürlich auch


----------



## enZym (18. Januar 2010)

Was kann man da so schönes machen?


----------



## Tantebrisco (18. Januar 2010)

Servus Freunde des spasigen Zweiradsports,

als "neu-Rostocker" würde ich mich gerne an den ein, oder anderen Bike-Aktivitäten beteiligen.
Leider mangelt es mir bisher an Ortskenntnissen und Kontakten zu Gleichgesinnten...
Das muss sich ändern!

Würde mich gerne hier ran hängen, und bei der ein oder anderen Tour dabei sein!

Was ist in näherer Zukunft geplant, wann wo finden regelmäßige Ausfahrten statt?

Grüße aus der KTV vom Ex-Eifelyeti Marco


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Januar 2010)

Erstmal willkommen, Marco. Regelmässige Treffen machen wir nicht, aber wir schreiben meisstens rechtzeitig hier im Thread. Wenn Du regelmässig reinschaust, verpasst Du nix. Im Moment läuft nicht so viel, aber sobald der Frühling kommt, gehts wieder richtig los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (20. Januar 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Am *11.4.2010 *findet in Rostock eine MTB Veranstaltung statt.



Gibts da noch weitere Infos zu? Gruß in die Runde!


----------



## Xaser87 (20. Januar 2010)

hab leider nur das gefunden

http://www.radsport-mv.de/index.php...view_last&day=20&month=04&year=2010&Itemid=67


----------



## Anto (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal nachgefragt: momentan ist alles noch in der Vorbereitung. Weitere Infos (zum MTB-Rennen) folgen demächst unter radsport-mv.de /Termine oder hier im Thread


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Januar 2010)

Da muss ich wohl noch ein bissl trainieren, damit ich Dich schlagen kann, Anto


----------



## Anto (21. Januar 2010)

Du willst mich verprügeln?


----------



## Xaser87 (30. Januar 2010)

man man schickes schneetreiben ui 
und auf ehts zur arbeit fährt ja nix ausßer mein bike 

wünsch den anderen beiden morgen viel spass bei der schnee tour


----------



## Tantebrisco (30. Januar 2010)

Schnee Tour??

Klingt verlockend...


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Januar 2010)

Fällt wohl eher aus, da man nirgends durchkommt.


----------



## goegolo (30. Januar 2010)

Verschiebt es ...


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Januar 2010)

Ich morgen leider nicht, mein Rad ist nicht fahrtauglich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (30. Januar 2010)

Ach komm-

Scheinwerfer und Lenker vom Schnee befreien, die Eiszappen am Gepäckträger entfernen, damit die Windschattenfaher nicht gefährdet werden...
Un übern Sattel machst du eine Plastiktüte rüber, weiche Sättel sind was für Mädchen!

Was du dich so anstellst...


----------



## zarea (30. Januar 2010)

Heute hat sich der Hund von meinen Eltern fest gelaufen, der ist in `ner Schneewehe stecken geblieben. Ich schmeiß mich weg, und kein Foto von gemacht. Rauf gelaufen, eingebrochen und kam nicht wieder raus. Na Gott sei Dank war Herrchen dabei.


----------



## Elfriede (31. Januar 2010)

Ja, das war doch ein herrlicher Samstag oder was meint Ihr?

Wer schlau ist sitzt mit Herrchen gemütlich vor dem Netbook und guckt Videos:



Aber da gibt es ja auch Herrschaften, die es einfach nicht gemütlich mögen und unbedingt kontrollieren müssen, was das für ein komisches weißes Zeugs auf dem Balkon ist:



Ok, dann geh ich doch auch mal raus und schau mir das Chaos ein wenig genauer an. Auf der hauseigenen Straße geht mehr oder weniger nichts mehr:



Das Gleiche gilt natürlich für den kompletten Rest von Warnemünde. Es geht nichts mehr. Nichts! Am Kirchenplatz wird ein besonderes Programm geboten. Die Feuerwehr versucht in regelmäßigen Abständen festgefahrene LKWs freuzuschleppen, rutscht dabei aber selbst nur auf der Stelle herum:



Wenigstens sind die Fußwege einigermaßen regelmäßg geräumt. Auf zum Strand:



Hm, Schnee:



Bäh, Windig:



Brr, kalt:



Tja, hier kommt jede Hilfe zu spät. Das Päärchen hats eiskalt beim fröhlichen Treiben erwischt:



Der Strom ist dicht:






Am Bahnhof ist tote Hose. Nichts geht mehr. Alles steht still:



Schnee räumen? Wozu das denn?



Verzweifelte Menschen versuchen ihre zugefrohrenen Schließfächer aufzuhauchen:



Aber egal, steigen sie doch einfach ein, wenn sie können:



Und am Strom versucht man sich im Gebirgsbau:


----------



## Cc210678 (31. Januar 2010)

Echt tolle Bilder!!! Durfte gestern am samstag auch früh um 6.00 Uhr zur Arbeit fahren mit dem Fahrrad, eigentlich ja wie jeden Tag. Von der KTV bis zu Max Bahr in Schutow war es echt ein Kampf. Nichts geräumt und Schneesturm ohne Ende. Also mit dem Cube ab auf die B 105 und hinter den Autos hinterher. Das war ein Spaß. Na und zurück zu dann am Nachmittag dasselbe, nur diesmal bei Sonnenschein aber wieder nur direkt auf der 105 vorwärts gekommen. Die Polizei hat mich 2 mal überholt, aber nie was gesagt oder angedeutet......
Find das Wetter ja genial, aber langsam möchte ich auch mal wieder ordentlich auf den Radwegen vorwärts kommen.


----------



## Stemmel (31. Januar 2010)

@Elfriede
Sehr schöne Bilder!  So bekommt man doch einen besseren Eindruck als das, was das Fernsehen zeigt.


----------



## exi09 (2. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute,

komme aus Bad Doberan, bin 22 und würde gerne mal mit Euch biken. Fahre Cross Country und freue mich auf die Schneeschmelze, sodass die Saison endlich wieder richtig starten kann.

Trefft ihr euch ab und an mal? Auf ein Bierchen oder so? Würde mich gerne mal einklinken um euch kennen zu lernen.

Beste Grüße aus Greifswald, wo ich arbeite.


----------



## Xaser87 (2. Februar 2010)

hi, die saison hat doch schon angefangen - fahre auch schon seit dem 5 januar wieder 7 tage die woche 

wenns klappt ist die nächste kleine tour sonntag


----------



## Elfriede (2. Februar 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> hi, die saison hat doch schon angefangen - fahre auch schon seit dem 5 januar wieder 7 tage die woche
> 
> wenns klappt ist die nächste kleine tour sonntag



Du zählst ja auch zu den Harten! Ich warte doch lieber noch etwas, bis sich das verdammte Wasser - egal in welcher Form - verflüchtigt hat.


----------



## goegolo (2. Februar 2010)

@exi09: Du arbeitest in Greifswald? Hier gibt es auch ein Grüppchen Verrückter, die sich vom Schnee nicht fürchten 

@Xaser87: Zählt da der Arbeitsweg mit hinein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (2. Februar 2010)

jup wenn ich nicht zur arbeit fahren würde würde das rad wohl im keller stehen


----------



## Tantebrisco (2. Februar 2010)

Ich bin grade wieder dir Türe rein.
Wegen der fiesen Wetterbedingungen war schon um 2 frei- und was macht man an so einem langen Nachmittag? Kilometer auf dem Bike;-)
Habe mich zwar an "geräumte" Straßen gehalten, aber besser als nix wars allemal.

Sonntag wäre ich auch gerne dabei, wenn was zustande kommt


----------



## Lory (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich setze mal für Sonntag eine kleine Tour an.
Geplant ist es in der Rostocker Heide zu fahren. Treffpunkt ist der Realmarkt Hinrichsdorfer Straße. 10.00 Uhr sollte es losgehen.
Dann machen wir uns auf den Weg und schauen mal wo ein Cafe zu finden ist, um eine Kleinigkeit zu uns zu nehmen, es gibt etwas nachzufeiern.

MFG Lory


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Februar 2010)

Bin dabei


----------



## skinny63 (4. Februar 2010)

ichichichichichich auch 

wird ja ne WC-Runde 

das schaffe ich wohl noch


----------



## goegolo (4. Februar 2010)

WC = WorldCup 

Sind die Pisten außerhalb der Stadt bei Euch schon wieder fahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (4. Februar 2010)

goegolo schrieb:


> WC = WorldCup
> WC = White Chocolate
> Sind die Pisten außerhalb der Stadt bei Euch schon wieder fahrbar?


werden wir dann sehen


----------



## Tantebrisco (6. Februar 2010)

Noch einmal schlafen...


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Februar 2010)

tantebrisco schrieb:


> noch einmal schlafen...:d



:d :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Xaser87 (6. Februar 2010)

wünsch euch viel spass


----------



## zarea (6. Februar 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch auch Spaß.
Leider muss ich jetzt für eine Woche in den Alpen Ski fahren. ( hehe  )

cu


----------



## skinny63 (7. Februar 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch auch Spaß.
> Leider muss ich jetzt für eine Woche in den Alpen Ski fahren. ( hehe  )
> 
> cu


@zarea: Ski heil

wohin geht es?


----------



## zarea (7. Februar 2010)

Wir (Brüderchen nimmt noch seine Kinder mit) fahren nach Tirol ins Pitztal, Mittwoch machen wir dann noch einen Abstecher nach Serfaus, da ist immer so ne Veranstaltung bis in die Nacht hinein, wo die Ski-Lehrer ihre Kunststücke zeigen uns so.


----------



## Tantebrisco (9. Februar 2010)

Hat schon jemand die Bilders vom Sonntag online stehen?


----------



## skinny63 (11. Februar 2010)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> die Bilders vom Sonntag online stehen?



naja mit Bild kann ich dienen:





war ja zum Glück nicht so kalt


----------



## skinny63 (11. Februar 2010)

ein paar Eindrücke von vor 2 Wochen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (11. Februar 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


>


 
Ihr solltet bei der Witterung ALLE mit Helm fahren, auch Euer Kumpel ganz links im Bild!


----------



## skinny63 (11. Februar 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ihr solltet bei der Witterung ALLE mit Helm fahren, auch Euer Kumpel ganz links im Bild!



stimmt, werde ihn beim nächsten Treffen darauf hin ansprechen


----------



## zarea (14. Februar 2010)

Komme gerade aus den Bergen zurueck und muss feststellen, dass es hier mehr Schnee gibt. Zumindest auf der Strasse.


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Februar 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus den Bergen zurueck und muss feststellen, dass es hier mehr Schnee gibt.


 
Das durfte ich in der letzten Woche (war an der Zugspitze) auch feststellen- hier ist viel mehr Schnee! Leider immer noch keine Berge


----------



## mrtommyt (14. Februar 2010)

habt ihr schlafstörungen?

jetzt stell dir bei unsern tollen winterdienst auch noch berge vor...


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Februar 2010)

Zwei Eindrücke von unserer Tour gestern:


----------



## skinny63 (14. Februar 2010)

na denn, noch weitere Bildbeiträge:


 





 

 

Fazit: flüssiges Fahren ist anders 

Bewegen an der frischen Luft macht trotzdem Spass


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Februar 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Fazit: flüssiges Fahren ist anders
> 
> Bewegen an der frischen Luft macht trotzdem Spass


 
Stimmt, Radfahren macht jetzt nicht wirklich Spaß. Ich werd mir jetzt die Kopflampe aufsetzen und noch ein bisschen langlaufen.


----------



## skinny63 (16. Februar 2010)

nächster Versuch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9819

vielleicht geht ja was, Dank Tauwetter 

Also Regenbekleidung bedenken 
Schutzbleche sind gestattet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2010)

Dabei


----------



## ML73 (16. Februar 2010)

Moin,Moin

die Boddenrunde würde ich euch bei den derzeitigen Verhältnissen hier auf dem Darß/Zingst noch nicht empfehlen.Ist noch ziemlich viel Schnee überall und es taut auch nicht richtig weg,besonders im Wald.Ansonsten eine sehr schöne Runde, bin sie leider auch erst 1 mal gefahren.

Gruß an alle


----------



## skinny63 (16. Februar 2010)

ML73 schrieb:


> Moin,Moin
> 
> die Boddenrunde würde ich euch bei den derzeitigen Verhältnissen hier auf dem Darß/Zingst noch nicht empfehlen.Ist noch ziemlich viel Schnee überall und es taut auch nicht richtig weg,besonders im Wald.Ansonsten eine sehr schöne Runde, bin sie leider auch erst 1 mal gefahren.
> 
> Gruß an alle



zur Not eben Straßenrunde, hilft ja nix, dat ganze Rumgesitze...

@ML73: bist herzlich eingeladen, dann kannst Du selbst alle begrüßen


----------



## Ernster (16. Februar 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> zur Not eben Straßenrunde, hilft ja nix, dat ganze Rumgesitze...
> 
> @ML73: bist herzlich eingeladen, dann kannst Du selbst alle begrüßen


 
Das ist im Sommer sowie im Winter nicht zu empfehlen. Außer Ihr sucht streit oder habt ein ganz ruhiges Gemüt. Selbst der Deich ist nicht Frei demzufolge wird es definitiv ne Straßenrunde. Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung und das will ich euch echt ersparen da dies bei mir recht schmerzhaft geendet hat.


----------



## ML73 (16. Februar 2010)

@ skinny

Da hast du vollkommen recht, das rumsitzen ist echt nicht schön und das Wetter nervt langsam.
So sah es bei meiner letzten Tour im Osterwald aus:


.

Ich begrüße euch gerne mal wieder wenn das Wetter angenehmer ist für solche großen Touren.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2010)

Wadd für Weicher, seit ihr Mädchen oder wadd? )

Zur Not wird eben mit dem Rad in der Hand oder auf den Schultern gejoggt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2010)

Edit: Doppelposting.


----------



## skinny63 (16. Februar 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Das ist im Sommer sowie im Winter nicht zu empfehlen. Außer Ihr sucht streit oder habt ein ganz ruhiges Gemüt. Selbst der Deich ist nicht Frei demzufolge wird es definitiv ne Straßenrunde. Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung und das will ich euch echt ersparen da dies bei mir recht schmerzhaft geendet hat.



Das läuft nach dem Motto: "Einer hupt immer!"

Aber im Winter ist die Frequenz niedriger, als im Sommer.

Mit dem RR muß man im Sommer eh die Straße benutzen, da sind mir die "Huper" mit Radträger am oder auf dem Auto am liebsten. 
Mit dem MTB ist die Radwegrunde eh schöner, es sei denn, man steht auf Schnüffeln.

@Tiger: Nur weil man Kurzüberholer, Ausbremser und/oder Huper nicht mag, ist man kein Weichei. Und Mädchen auch nicht, da ist bei entsprechender Figur die Toleranzschwelle höher.


----------



## zarea (16. Februar 2010)

Hi Ihr,

Lust haette ich schon. Aber da muss es schon ordentlich tauen. Ich werd noch drueber nach denken.


----------



## exi09 (18. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute, 

ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr Teil der neuen Mountainbike-Community für Mecklenburg-Vorpommern werden würdet. Die Seite ist seit heute online. Inhalte sind noch nicht komplett, kommen aber nach und nach!

Außerdem werden Blog-Redakteure gesucht, die engagiert sind regelmäßig Beiträge über unser schönes Hobby zu verfassen!

http://www.mv-offroad.de

Ich hoffe wir treffen uns "dort"


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Februar 2010)

Hab mich mal angemeldet und das Forum etwas zugespamt


----------



## goegolo (19. Februar 2010)

Im Sinne der Vorabrecherche: am Blog "Küstenbiker" beteiligen sich bereits mehrere Autoren -> http://kuestenbiker.blogspot.com/


----------



## exi09 (19. Februar 2010)

Wie ich dir per PN schon geschrieben habe, höre ich von dieser Seite das erste Mal... Schieben wir es auf die schlechte Recherche von mir 

Würde mich trotzdem freuen, wenn es einige Leute gibt, die MV-OFFROAD als zentrale Kommunikationsplattform für unser Land nutzen würden. Dann bräuchte man hier bei IBC nicht für jede Region eigene Foren  Alles wäre gebündelt auf einer Plattform 

Und ich denke, dass Küstenbiker und MV-Offroad ganz gut parallel existieren können. Immerhin ist MV-Offroad fürs ganze Land und Küstenbiker für eine bestimmte Region. Dann könnte man sich doch ganz gut ergänzen.

Also, vielleicht gibt es ja paar Leute, die Lust haben dieses Portal bzw. die Idee zu unterstützen. Es würde nur Vorteile für unsere Szene in M-V bringen


----------



## Tantebrisco (19. Februar 2010)

Am Sonntag wäre ich dabei-

muss nur noch den Rest meine Grippe aushusten, echt unschön...

Wer anständige Regenbekleidung hat, kann sich keine Schutzbleche mehr leisten=)


----------



## skinny63 (19. Februar 2010)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wäre ich dabei-
> 
> muss nur noch den Rest meine Grippe aushusten, echt unschön...
> 
> Wer anständige Regenbekleidung hat, kann sich keine Schutzbleche mehr leisten=)


Auch eine Einstellung 
nicht, dass du mit langen Hosen auftau(ch)st


----------



## Tantebrisco (19. Februar 2010)

Lange Hosen, wer hat sowas erfunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (20. Februar 2010)

Morgen soll es ja wieder frisch werden. Je nach Wetterbericht von -1°C bis -4°C und Windspitzen bis 50km/h.  Und bei ca.85km denke doch gleich wieder an Rügen, nö, das muss ich nicht wiederholen. Ich glaube, dann möchte ich nicht. 

Ich wünsche Euch dann viel Spass.


----------



## Ernster (23. Februar 2010)

Aufruf an alle!

Leider musste ich heute mit bedauern feststellen das die letzten MTB Rennsport Heylights in MV wohl ein jähes Ende nehmen werden. Seitens des Landesverbandes gab es folgende Info: 

Rennsport: Vergabe von offenen LM: MTB: Güstrow am 09. Mai 2010 oder Malchin (eine Woche später), Quer: Greifswald oder Güstrow am 04. Dezember, kein MTB CUP MV, keine Rennen mehr in Güstrow. 

www.radsport-mv.de

Jeder der schon einmal die Kalenderfunktion auf dem Infoportal des Landesverbandes bemüht hat kann feststellen, dass es sehr schlecht um den MTB und Crosssport steht. Es ist ja nicht so, dass es in unserem Bundesland keine ausreichende Anzahl an Sportlern gibt die Willens sind sich im Renn- und Wettkampfsport zu messen. Aber dieses Engagement beschränkt sich meistens nur auf die Teilnahme einer solchen Veranstaltung. 

Es ist solch Leuten und Vereinen wie Christian Herzog, Jürgen Ahrens und der Uni Greifswald zu verdanken das der MTB-Sport noch nicht gänzlich von der Bildfläche verschwunden ist.

Demzufolge sollten Wir, an den letzten uns bleibenden Veranstaltungen in MV, in höchst möglicher Teilnehmerzahl teilnehmen um nicht auch noch die letzten Rennen sterben zu lassen. Ebenso sollte sich jeder einzelne einmal in die eigene Verantwortung nehmen und sich einmal überlegen ob es nicht möglich wäre ein eigenes Rennen auszurichten. Es gibt seitens des Landesverbandes und der Vereine genügend Ansprechpartner die einem bei der Organisation hilfreich bei Seite stehen.


----------



## Xaser87 (23. Februar 2010)

heist wäre dann ja am 11.4 

ich hab da zwar spätschicht könnte aber klappen das ich getauscht krieg


----------



## exi09 (23. Februar 2010)

Das klingt bitter. MV-OFROAD.de ist auf jeden Fall gewillt dieses Jahr ebenfalls ein MTB-Rennen auf die Beine zu stellen. Allerdings sind dies vorerst nur grobe Gedanken... Man wird sehen!

Über Untersützung wäre ich sehr dankbar. Zu weit schafft man ja schon mehr


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2010)

exi09 schrieb:


> Das klingt bitter. MV-OFROAD.de ist auf jeden Fall gewillt dieses Jahr ebenfalls ein MTB-Rennen auf die Beine zu stellen. Allerdings sind dies vorerst nur grobe Gedanken... Man wird sehen!
> 
> Über Untersützung wäre ich sehr dankbar. Zu weit schafft man ja schon mehr



Da wäre ich unterstützend dabei. Ich kenne zumindest die beiden Strecken in Gü auf denen schon Rennen ausgetragen wurden. Mit Jürgen Ahrends kann ich sprechen, habe da Kontakte


----------



## Ernster (23. Februar 2010)

Das hört sich gut an. Der direkte Kontakt ist immer der Beste. Auf die Strecke in den Heidbergen möchte und will ich auch nicht verzichten. Eine weitere Idee wäre es die Jungs von TriFun Güstrow mit ins Boot zu bekommen da denen bekanntermaßen auch eine Strecke (Cross-Duathlon) zugänglich ist.


----------



## exi09 (23. Februar 2010)

Sobald es von meinr Seite was neues gibt ist es auf mv-offroad.de zu lesen. Ich hoffe, dass sich in den nächsten Wochen was ergibt...


----------



## Anto (24. Februar 2010)

Stellt Euch das mal nicht so einfach vor... da hängt `ne ganze Menge dran. Ich wünsche aber viel Erfolg


----------



## zarea (25. Februar 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> nächster Versuch:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9819





TigersClaw schrieb:


> Dabei



Und, wie war es nun eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. Februar 2010)

Die Tour war prima, reicht das? 

Geht irgendwo übermorgen (Samstag) was? Ich hätte Lust auf ne Tour.


----------



## zarea (25. Februar 2010)

Nö, Wochenende ist verplant.


----------



## Xaser87 (25. Februar 2010)

dieses Wochenende ist auch weg aber die nächsten beiden hab ich frei


----------



## TigersClaw (2. März 2010)

Wieder einmal ist Kampf dem Winterspeck angesagt:

Am 27. März findet in Güstrow die diesjährige Frühjahrsausfahrt statt.

Es stehen lockere 70km feinster Asphalt auf dem Plan, moderates Tempo. Rennrad ist von Vorteil, aber die Strecke ist auch problemlos mit dem MTB zu schaffen. Das Tempo wird dem langsamsten Mitfahrer angepasst, wir fahren in der Gruppe, es ist kein Rennen. Anschliessend gibt es im Gästehaus Fachsimpeln bei Kaffee und Kuchen, auf eigene Kosten, einen Sponsor gibts noch nicht 

Treffpunkt hier:

http://www.gaestehaus-guestrow.de

Anmeldung bitte bis spätestens 21.3. hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9866

Ich erwarte zahlreiche Teilnahme!


----------



## Xaser87 (2. März 2010)

pu ich hab da frei


----------



## stubenhocker (4. März 2010)

Ich möchte im April mit dem Crossrad von Schwerin nach Neubandenburg fahren, das möglichst auf verkehrsarmen Wegen und Strassen. Auf Bikemap habe ich schon eine grobe Route geplant, jedoch bin ich mir auf dem Abschnitt zwischen Demen und der A19 (also südlich von Güstrow) nicht so ganz sicher. Kann mal jemand drüber gucken und die Route auf dem Teilstück bestätigen oder mir eine alternative Streckenführung empfehlen?
Link: http://www.bikemap.net/route/395485

Danke, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2010)

Alex, kannst Du das Teilstück mal separat einstellen? Bin mir nicht sicher welches Ende Du meinst.


----------



## stubenhocker (4. März 2010)

Auf Dich hatte ich gehofft .
Guck mal bitte hier:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/403929?126773376355258

Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2010)

So wirklich kenne ich mich da nicht aus, aber ich würde mich gerne anschliessen, in der Nossentiner-Schwinzer Heide bin ich schon geradelt, und am Plauer See bis Malchin ebenso.


----------



## stubenhocker (4. März 2010)

So ungefähr kenne ich die Ecken, lediglich ca. 20km sind mir unbekannt. Mit dem Crosser bin ich da aber recht flexibel und kann auch mal schön abkürzen; eine Karte werde ich mitnehmen.
Zum Mitfahren: ich werde irgendwann Anfang/Mitte April an einem Freitag früh, ca. 5 Uhr, in Schwerin losfahren um spätestens zum Mittag bei meinen Eltern zu sein. Ich schreibs vorher nochmal hier rein.

Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2010)

Dann hab ich noch Zeit, bissl zu trainieren )


----------



## Elfriede (5. März 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Dann hab ich noch Zeit, bissl zu trainieren )



Oh mein Gott! Ich bin grade lächerliche 16km mit Slicks gefahren... Ich glaub ich erleide gleich einen Herzinfarkt...

Aber schon besser als die 8 Kilometer von vor zwei Tagen, nach denen ich meinen Hintern nicht mehr gespürt habe und meine Wirbelsäule chirurgisch entfernen lassen wollte...

Ich steigere mich... Gaaaaaanz langsaaaaaaam...


----------



## Tantebrisco (5. März 2010)

Geht denn was von wegen gemeinsames Biken in kleiner Runde?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. März 2010)

Brisco, wir starten morgen 10 Uhr vom Parkplatz Mediamarkt Sievershagen, 80km Strasse bis Bastorf und zurück.


----------



## Xaser87 (5. März 2010)

auf auf es wird frisch


----------



## Tantebrisco (5. März 2010)

Ich bin dabei!!

Nur mal sehen wie ich von der KTV als nicht Rostocker zum MM in Sievershagen finde...

Fahrgemeinschaft? Kenne mich relativ wenig aus hier^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (5. März 2010)

Du fährst einfach nach Bad Doberan raus, rechts kommt dann erst Ikea, links dann 100 Meter weiter der Ostseepark Sievershagen, der Mediamarkt dort ist nicht zu übersehen.

Das wird morgen unsere Route sein:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/401158


----------



## Tantebrisco (5. März 2010)

Ikea kenn ich

Bis morgen!


----------



## skinny63 (7. März 2010)

Treffpunkt hat geklappt!

letzte Schneetour? keine Ahnung


----------



## TigersClaw (7. März 2010)

Schöne Fotos, Skinny.

War ne super Tour. Hier die GPS-Aufzeichnung: http://www.bikemap.net/route/405361


----------



## Stemmel (7. März 2010)

... in kurz??????


----------



## Xaser87 (7. März 2010)

jup war schön, und am 27. nochmal 
dann aber mit funktionierender schaltung^^


----------



## TigersClaw (7. März 2010)

Ach, da brauchste nur das grosse Blatt


----------



## Elfriede (8. März 2010)

Und im Sommer fährt eine gewisse Person dann unten rum ohne...?


----------



## Xaser87 (9. März 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wieder einmal ist Kampf dem Winterspeck angesagt:
> 
> Am 27. März findet in Güstrow die diesjährige Frühjahrsausfahrt statt.
> 
> ...



bin am überlegen ob ich mit rad hinkomme  hört sich jetzt gut an ich weiß ( bitte keine komentare  )

gibs schon eine strecke zum ansehen damit ich abschätzen kann ob ich dat pack^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (10. März 2010)

@Xaser87: Ansonsten komm ich auch und wir setzen und einfach nach 25 Kilometern in die nächste warme Gaststätte und entspannen. ;o) Schlechter als meine momentane Verfassung kann deine nicht sein...


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2010)

Die Strecke wurde leicht auf knapp 60km verkürzt ... extra für Elfriede ... Gaststätten gibts unterwegs keine ;-)


----------



## Xaser87 (10. März 2010)

ach 60km, na denn zeig doch mal 

denn komm ich doch mit rad nach güstrow^^


----------



## skinny63 (10. März 2010)

wie wäre es denn mit einer Sternfahrt Treffpunkt Schwaan und von da gemeinsames Einrollen nach Güstrow

für Versehrte ist dann noch Rückfahrt mit der Bahn möglich


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit einer Sternfahrt Treffpunkt Schwaan und von da gemeinsames Einrollen nach Güstrow
> 
> für Versehrte ist dann noch Rückfahrt mit der Bahn möglich



Die Idee gefällt mir, bin dabei. Die eigentliche Tour geht übrigens auch über Schwaan. Streckenverlauf: Güstrow Lüssow Schwaan Wolken Bützow Tarnow Prüzen Karcheez Parum Güstrow


----------



## Elfriede (10. März 2010)

Kein Essen, willst du mich umbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (10. März 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Kein Essen, willst du mich umbringen?



ich bring Dir'nen Schokoriegel mit oder auch 2 

@all: Was geht am kommenden Samstag?


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2010)

Bei mir geht was ... im Barnim


----------



## Xaser87 (10. März 2010)

oh fein durch lüssow da dann seh ich ja mal wieder oma^^


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2010)

Na denn sach ihr Bescheid, sie darf winken, und für eine Zwischenmahlzeit sorgen


----------



## skinny63 (12. März 2010)

also Samstag Treffen 10 Uhr in Klein Schwaß, Nähe Weinscheune und dann Dörferrunde:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/409191

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9898


----------



## boschi (12. März 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wieder einmal ist Kampf dem Winterspeck angesagt:
> 
> Am 27. März findet in Güstrow die diesjährige Frühjahrsausfahrt statt.
> 
> ...




Ich wüsste gern ob mein Hobel und ich die Tour auch schaffen würden. Asphalt hört sich so schön nach 1"Slicks an;-) Ich werd mal drüber nachdenken.

Grüße Toby


----------



## TigersClaw (12. März 2010)

Du brauchst kein Rennrad, Es sind 4 Stunden Zeit für grad mal 60km, das schafft man auch zu Fuss


----------



## Xaser87 (12. März 2010)

kommt mal nicht alle mit slicks daher  da steh ich ja allein im regen^^


----------



## boschi (12. März 2010)

Na ich denke wenn nichts dramatisches dazwischenkommt werde ich mich der illustren Truppe mal anschließen. Übrigens stecken die Slicks auf normalen 559er Felgen in ner F700 "Restteile" Coladose


----------



## TigersClaw (12. März 2010)

Na mal schaun ob wir uns mit Coladosen vertragen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boschi (12. März 2010)

Nana, die bekommt schon Rente. Die ist ganz zahm.


----------



## Tantebrisco (13. März 2010)

Mit einer Kombi aus Larsen TT und kurzer Hose wird das alles zu schaffen sein;-)


----------



## Anto (18. März 2010)

11. April, die Ausschreibung ist raus: 37. MTB-Rennen des RVR in Bad Doberan


----------



## Tantebrisco (18. März 2010)

Da bin ich doch glatt dabei


----------



## Xaser87 (18. März 2010)

fein danke


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2010)

Ich evtl. auch


----------



## exi09 (18. März 2010)

Oha in meiner Heimatstadt  Eine sehr schöne Runde mit einer langgezogenen Steigerung, wenn die Strecke gefahren wird, die ich denke.

Da ist auch jährlich ein Querfeldein-Rennen organisiert vom Doberaner SV.

Das wird ein Spaß. Freu mich


----------



## stubenhocker (19. März 2010)

Schade, wäre ich gern dabei, bin an dem Wochenende aber zum Klettern und Boofen im Elbsandsteingebirge.


----------



## Bunkerhorst (19. März 2010)

Hallo.

Bin seit gestern für ne Woche in Kühlungsborn und habe auch mein MTb mit dabei. War gestern in der Kühlung unterwegs, aber da liegt ja noch recht viel Schnee stellenweise, vor allem recht tiefer. Wollte fragen, wo man hier noch so hinfahren könnte. Erwarte keine tausend Hm, aber ein kleine kurze Trails wären schon nett. Bin gestern wieder das erste mal gefahren, also mehr als 60-70 km sollten es insgesamt net sein. Vielen Dank schonmal!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (19. März 2010)

Vielleicht rückt ja mal einer (Tiger, lory, skinny) ne Karte von der Hütter Wohld Tour raus? Die ist ja quasi gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## skinny63 (19. März 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Vielleicht rückt ja mal einer (Tiger, lory, skinny) ne Karte von der Hütter Wohld Tour raus? Die ist ja quasi gleich um die Ecke.



und schittebön: http://www.bikemap.net/route/415541

dürfte derzeit im Wald auf gefühlte 100km rauslaufen


----------



## Bunkerhorst (19. März 2010)

Vielen Dank sag ich da mal. Mit 56 km ja genau das was ich gesucht habe. Danke euch. Aber noch eine frage: Könntet ihr mir vielleichtso nach dem Bastorfer Leuchtturm (Würde in Kühlungsborn West starten ) eine Wegbeschreibung geben? Die karte ist zwar gut, aber kurz danach führt es quasi durch "Niemandsland"... . Wäre sehr nett


----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2010)

Da gibts keine Wege, fahr einfach den Track nach


----------



## Bunkerhorst (19. März 2010)

Ok..


----------



## Anto (19. März 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Schade, wäre ich gern dabei, bin an dem Wochenende aber zum Klettern und Boofen im Elbsandsteingebirge.



Hatte ich ebend ein déja vu!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (21. März 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> Hatte ich ebend ein déja vu!?


 
 Hab grad ein B&B-(Bike-&-Boof-)Wochenende im Elbsandsteingebirge hinter mir.


----------



## Bunkerhorst (23. März 2010)

So bin gestern die Hütter Wohld Tour gefahren. An sich ne sehr schöne Runde, aber die Kühlung war ja sowas von schlammig. Teilweise war ich da bis zum Knöchel im Schlamm. Kann ich also nicht so empfehlen, da da jetzt bereits langzufahren. Aber ihr wisst das sicherlich sowieso.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. März 2010)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:

Am kommenden Samstag, dem 27. März findet in Güstrow die diesjährige Frühjahrsausfahrt statt.

Es stehen lockere 60km feinster Asphalt auf dem Plan, moderates Tempo. Rennrad ist von Vorteil, aber die Strecke ist auch problemlos mit dem MTB zu schaffen. Das Tempo wird dem langsamsten Mitfahrer angepasst, wir fahren in der Gruppe, es ist kein Rennen. Anschliessend gibt es im Gästehaus gepflegtes Fachsimpeln bei Kaffee und Kuchen, auf eigene Kosten, einen Sponsor gibts noch nicht 

Treffpunkt hier:

http://www.gaestehaus-guestrow.de

Anmeldung bitte hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9866

Ich erwarte zahlreiche Teilnahme!


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2010)

*Für alle, die am Samstag dem 27. in Güstrow mitfahren:*


Die mtb-news Fraktion startet 11 Uhr in Schwaan am Bahnhof. Schwaan-Gü sind etwa 20km. In Schwaan am Bahnhof kann man parken, für die Leute die mit Auto anfahren sind es dann insgesamt um die 100km.

Wer sich das nicht zutraut, startet einfach wie geplant 13 Uhr in Güstrow.


----------



## Xaser87 (25. März 2010)

Heißt wir haben von 11 - 13 Uhr zeit von Schwaan nach Güstrow zu fahren? 

Wer aus Rostock anfährt kann sich ja mir anschließen

leider soll es ja regnen


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2010)

Ja genau, wir haben von 11-13 Uhr Zeit für den Weg Schwaan-Güstrow, der Weg wird aber evtl. verlängert. Das entscheiden wir spontan.


----------



## zarea (25. März 2010)

Mein Chef hat mir heute eroeffnet, dass ich wohl am Samstag Ersthelfer-Lehrgang habe.
Ich werde dann wohl doch nicht kommen, auch wenn es noch nicht 100% ist.

Ich weiss nicht so recht, ob ich weinen oder lachen soll. Schoen dass ich einen 1.Hilfe-Schein finanziert bekomme, aber ein Mal mach ich einen Termin....


----------



## boschi (26. März 2010)

Also ich werde mich ab GÜ anschließen. von Schwaan dorthin und auch wieder zurück dürfte zu viel für meinen wintergeplagten Körper sein Treffpunkt also 13Uhr am Gästehaus GÜ, ok?! Ich bin ja warscheinlich nicht zu übersehen mit meinem "roten Blitz" jetzt wo auch noch die Kurbeln rot sind


----------



## TigersClaw (26. März 2010)

Zarea, schade.

Boschi, geht klar.


----------



## boschi (26. März 2010)

Kann mir mal einer noch schnell sagen wo genau morgen der Treffpunkt ist? Also klar, am Landgasthof. Aber ich kenn mich da 0 aus. Irgend ne markannte Stelle? Schräg gegenüber ist ja so ein großer Parkplatz (laut google Maps) Da werd ich dann wohl parken müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (26. März 2010)

Welcher Landgasthof? Das Gästehaus am Schlosspark ist ein grosses rotes Backsteingebäude, und wenn das Schloss in Sichtweite ist auch nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## boschi (26. März 2010)

*g* Ja, mein ich doch Gästehaus. Das find ich schon. Aber so viele Biker werden da nicht rumstehen glaub ich Es hätte ja Vorder-, Rück- oder einfach nur Seite sein können 
Dann bis morgen.

Grüße

Toby


----------



## TigersClaw (26. März 2010)

Du irrst Dich, der werden viele Radler rumstehen. Es ist keine Forumstour, sondern eine offizielle Radtour. Stand auch in der Zeitung, SVZ und so.



boschi schrieb:


> *g* Ja, mein ich doch Gästehaus. Das find ich schon. Aber so viele Biker werden da nicht rumstehen glaub ich Es hätte ja Vorder-, Rück- oder einfach nur Seite sein können
> Dann bis morgen.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


----------



## zarea (26. März 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es ist keine Forumstour, sondern eine offizielle Radtour.


Jetzt bin ich richtig traurig.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. März 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich richtig traurig.



Da musst Du jetzt durch, ertrage es wie Mann ;-)


----------



## skinny63 (26. März 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Da musst Du jetzt durch, ertrage es wie Mann ;-)



Dafür haben wir demnächst einen Ersthelfer auf den Forumstouren


----------



## Xaser87 (26. März 2010)

hab doch auch nen schein


----------



## boschi (27. März 2010)

Oh je, wie soll ich da nur die Forumsmitglieder morgen rausfiltern???  
Na wird schon... Hauptsache das Wetter ist besser als gerade jetzt mit Gewitter und Regen


----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2010)

Hast uns ja doch gefunden 

War ne nette Tour, mit ein wenig Regen, noch weniger Sonne, aber dafür um so mehr km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boschi (28. März 2010)

Ja, war super. Auch wenn ich eurem Tempo noch nicht so ganz gewachsen war. 
Aber wofür gibts Abkürzungen!? 
Danke nochmal fürs einsammeln


----------



## skinny63 (28. März 2010)

gestern war nett, bis teilweise auf das Wetter

stark die Leistung von Xaser, ca. 150 km mit dem MTB 

heute dann mal endlich artgerechtes Ausführen vom Remedy:



 

 

 


 

 

 

 



auch wenn der Modderanteil im Wald das Mitführen von Schutzplasten überflüssig machte


----------



## Xaser87 (28. März 2010)

das tempo war schon ne andere klasse, glaub mit renn rad wäre ich besser dabei weggekommen 

aber abends konnte ich dann wenigstens noch mit licht nach hause fahren 

danke an die organisation war schön gemacht und mit der netten musik als begleitung immer wieder


----------



## TigersClaw (28. März 2010)

Bin heute 2 Stunden mit dem Sanction unterwegs gewesen. Hier ein paar Eindrücke:

Sumpfsee-Trail:





Güstrower Stadtwald:





Den Dank für die gestrige Tour werde ich ausrichten. Xaser, Respekt das Du das durchgehalten hast


----------



## Xaser87 (31. März 2010)

so hier mal das Bild mit der wilma


----------



## Elfriede (31. März 2010)

Gruselig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrtommyt (31. März 2010)

meine funzel im auto ist nen sch..dre.. dagegen...


----------



## TigersClaw (31. März 2010)

Nich soviel reden, sondern mehr radeln ;-)

Kommenden Samstag 10 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Fischereihof Parkentin, Tour durch den Wohld mit spontanen Erweiterungen/ Verkürzungen, Einkehr im Quellental mit Seniorenteller. Jeder darf mitfahren ;-)


----------



## Xaser87 (31. März 2010)

ich hab auch schnell gemacht es raschelte links nur so herum ich hab schon immer hingeleuchtet aber nix gesehen 

da kammen erinnerungen an blair whitch hoch


----------



## TigersClaw (2. April 2010)

*Nochmal zu Erinnerung:*

Morgen (Samstag) 10 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Fischereihof Parkentin, Tour durch den Wohld mit spontanen Erweiterungen in die Kühlung, Einkehr im Quellental mit Seniorenteller. Jeder darf mitfahren ;-)

Einen LMB-Eintrag gibts diesmal nicht, Suchen sinnlos


----------



## zarea (2. April 2010)

Oh wie schön, dieses Mal hab ich frei.


----------



## Elfriede (3. April 2010)

Was für ein Wetterchen! Und ich muss zu so einem schei... Rentnergeburtstag. Verdammt!


----------



## boschi (3. April 2010)

So, da die Rostocker ja heut alle im Wald spielen waren und ich gestern Abend beim begutachten sämmtlicher Geländebereifung feststellen mußte: "Nö..." , war ich heut schön auf der Straße unterwegs. Geplant waren nur 40km aber irgendwie war ich plötzlich auf dem Darß. Bei dem super Wetter hat es auch mächtig spaß gemacht. Hier ein paar Impressionen






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Beim nächsten Mal werd ich aber auch im Wald dabei sein. Die Vorlaufzeit war nur zu kurz

Frohe Ostern...

Toby


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2010)

Bei uns hab es neben ein wenig Radeln zuerst das:





Danach das:





Leider auch ganz viel davon:





Alles in allem wars aber eine sehr geniale Tour bei astreinem Wetter und wenig Modder


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2010)

*Der Fahrplan-Vorschlag für die kommenden Wochen:*

11.4. MTB-Rennen im Doberaner Kellerswald ( http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...d=288&ID_Veranstaltung=16467&mode=ascr_detail ) davor/danach Wohld oder so.

17.4. Recknitz-Tour Marlow 116km Rennrad
18.4. BoddenTour Marlow 121km Rennrad
( http://www.radsport-mv.de/termine?task=view_detail&agid=107&year=2010&month=04&day=17 )

24.4. MTB-MV Cup Güstrow Bockhorst ( http://www.radsport-mv.de/termine?task=view_detail&agid=184&year=2010&month=04&day=24 )
DIe Strecke ist flach wie Holland, null Steigungen, dafür Speeeeeeed ohne Ende 
Danach MTB rund um Güstrow, geführt von mir 

Vorschlag für die Vättern-Starter und Nicht-Starter wie mich ):
30.5. Rad-Marathon in Lubmin, 215km Rennrad, Start 7:30 Uhr, also ist frühes Aufstehen einzuplanen 

Die ersten 3 Mai-Wochenenden bin ich nicht da, da dürft ihr selbst planen


----------



## Tantebrisco (6. April 2010)

Hat wer eine Ahnung, was Streckenmäßig im Kellerswald wartet?

Vielleicht am Samstag sogar Lust/Zeit für eine Streckenbesichtigung?
Kenne mich hier leider null aus und möchte ich nicht völlig unvorbereitet in den Startblock;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2010)

Der Kellerswald selbst is nich sehr gross, fahr einfach mal alles ab 

Ich hab Samstag keine Zeit, werde aber Sonntag auch eher nicht beim Rennen sein, maximal zum Guggen.


----------



## Ernster (6. April 2010)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Hat wer eine Ahnung, was Streckenmäßig im Kellerswald wartet?
> 
> Vielleicht am Samstag sogar Lust/Zeit für eine Streckenbesichtigung?
> Kenne mich hier leider null aus und möchte ich nicht völlig unvorbereitet in den Startblock;-)


 
Moin

Ich kenne nur den Cyclocrosskurs. Aber wie alle Kurse in MV eher einfach und ohne technische Schwierigkeiten. Leichte Anstiege gefolgt von schnellen Kurven und Graden.
Das Rennen startet mit sehr hohem Tempo und wird über die gesamte Distanz definitiv nicht deutlich langsamer.

Rennentscheidend und maßgebend ist nicht das technische Geschick sondern der Druck in den Beinen!


----------



## Lotte.2000 (15. April 2010)

Hallo, wer  ist denn nun von euch am 11.04. beim MTB-Rennen im Doberaner Kellerswald an den Start gegangen? 
Ich selbst war bei Helmuts Höllenritt in Hitzacker und es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Platz 22 (10ter in der AK)=gesundes Mittelfeld .
Am WE geht es zum 4. Lönskrug "Warm-up-Marathon" auf die große Runde. Hab noch Platz im Auto ......

Gruß René


----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2010)

Am WE steht bei uns geschlossen ScanHaus-Cup Marlow an. 

Das WE danach, am 24.4., ist in Güstrow Bockhorst ein MTB-Rennen


----------



## aegluke (15. April 2010)

Ich war in Bad Doberan am Start.

Bin in Marlow auch - beide Tage das Jedermannrennen.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2010)

Wir sind nur bei den RTFs, dafür die Langdistanzen, Samstag 116km, Sonntag 121km.


----------



## Tantebrisco (19. April 2010)

In Güstrow werde ich auch dabei sein, allerdings ohne Plattfuß gleich in Runde 2;-)

Ob jemand eine Ahnung hat, ob/wo die geschossenenn Bilder aus Doberan online zu sehen sind?


----------



## aegluke (19. April 2010)

ein paar bilder findest du hier: http://gallery.grohnwaldt.de/v/Radsport/2010/CrossMTB/


----------



## Anto (19. April 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> 30.5. Rad-Marathon in Lubmin, 215km Rennrad, Start 7:30 Uhr, also ist frühes Aufstehen einzuplanen



Gibt es da auch eine Ausschreibung für? Ich find da irgendwie nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2010)

Naklar doch, siehe hier:

http://www.radsport-mv.de/termine?task=view_detail&agid=146&year=2010&month=5&day=29

und hier:

http://breitensport.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&ID_Termine=29029&mode=breiten_detail


----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2010)

Sorry, Doppelposting


----------



## aegluke (19. April 2010)

Bockhorst in Güstrow soll dieses Mal angeblich anders gesteckt werden. Vielleicht geht ja die kleine Hügellandschaft vom Streckenrand oder die eine oder andere Kurve um Bäume zusätzlich mit in den Kurs rein.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2010)

In Bockhorst gibt es keine Hügellandschaft, und die kleinen Trails zwischen den Hauptwegen kennt kaum jemand, weil sie zugewachsen sind


----------



## aegluke (19. April 2010)

jürgen hat es aber versprochen - und man kann den kurs auch durch enge kurven interessant machen - das wäre auch was - die kleinen hügel da im wald, wo die kleinen immer rumspringen, das wäre im rennen sicher auch spannend


----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2010)

Die Dirtstrecke wäre für ein CC-Rennen wohl denkbar ungeeignet, aber lassen wir uns überraschen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall da sein und mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (19. April 2010)

ich werde auch da sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2010)

Na dann gib Dich mal zu erkennen 

Nach dem Rennen gibts noch ne Tour durchs Güstrower Umland, für alle die, die Lust drauf haben.


----------



## aegluke (19. April 2010)

ich bin einer von denen mit cyclocrosser - entweder ein dunkelblaues quantec oder ein schwarzes brothers - und entweder mit hsg-trikot oder mit cx-sport-logo.


----------



## Ernster (19. April 2010)

Da auch ich nichts bessres vorhabe und ihr jemanden zum jagen braucht werde auch ich da sein.

Da wo ich bin ist vorne


----------



## stubenhocker (20. April 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> oder ein schwarzes brothers


 
Das von Kai?


----------



## aegluke (20. April 2010)

kai fährt doch einen blue-crosser und kein brothers. so sieht der rahmen von meinem aus: http://gallery.grohnwaldt.de/v/brothers/

vom aufbau werde ich wohl am wochenende mal ein paar fotos machen.


----------



## stubenhocker (20. April 2010)

Blues Brothers. 

Hatte ich verwechselt.


----------



## Ernster (22. April 2010)

Nach Rücksprache mit Jürgen Ahrens habe ich heute für mich entschieden an keinen der Güstrower Bockhorst Rennen mehr teil zu nehmen da diese absolut nichts mit MTB Rennsport zu tun haben. Die angebliche Streckenänderung umfasst nur die Einbindung des angrenzenden BMX Parcours. Das soll die neue Strecke sein!!! Viel Spaß euch allen in Bockhorst. Ich fahre lieber bei mir im Wald spazieren.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. April 2010)

Solange Crosser zugelassen werden, hats eh nix mit MTB zu tun.
Aber auch ich werde verzichten, und Güstrow Anradeln mitfahren.

Falls jemand Interesse hat, geht Samstag 9:00 Uhr auf dem Markt los.

Für alle die richtig radeln wollen:

Sonntag steht die Kühlung auf unserem Plan. Start 10:00 Uhr an der Gaststätte im Quellental. Genauere Infos folgen noch.


----------



## stubenhocker (22. April 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Solange Crosser zugelassen werden, hats eh nix mit MTB zu tun.


 
Solange es in M-V keine Berge gibt, stellt sich eh die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit eines MTB-Rennen. Ausserdem wissen wir doch zu gut, das bei einem Rennen in unserem Land sogar ein zusammengewürfeltes Crosser-MTB-Feld recht überschaubar ist, also warum sollte man dann noch trennen?

Übrigens ist am vergangenen Samstag beim Strassenrennen in Marlow jemand mit MTB und Slicks gefahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ernster (22. April 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Solange es in M-V keine Berge gibt, stellt sich eh die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit eines MTB-Rennen. Ausserdem wissen wir doch zu gut, das bei einem Rennen in unserem Land sogar ein zusammengewürfeltes Crosser-MTB-Feld recht überschaubar ist, also warum sollte man dann noch trennen?
> 
> Übrigens ist am vergangenen Samstag beim Strassenrennen in Marlow jemand mit MTB und Slicks gefahren....


 
Na ja, meiner Ansicht nach gibt es schon eine Daseinsberechtigung für den MTB Sport in MV. Nur weil in der Begrifflichkeit Mountainbike das Wort Mountain besonderst betont wird bedarf es dieser aber nicht zwingend. 

Seht euch doch bloß einmal die Veranstaltungsorte der MTB Bundesliga und Worldcuporte z.B. Houffalize in Belgien oder Offenburg an, da kann man ersehen das bergige Regionen nicht wirklich bevorzugt werden. 

Es gibt durchaus Regionen in MV die zum Mountainbiken, insbesondere für CC-Rennen, einladen. Wir haben zwar nicht die elendig langen Steigungen aber durchaus giftigen Rampen und die sollten bekanntlich im Rennen über mehrere Runden gefahren reichen. 

z.B. der Parchimer Cyclocrosskurs. Leicht abgewandelt mit ein paar Umwegen ist das ne nette Sache die so manchen zur Verzweiflung bringen dürfte.


----------



## stubenhocker (22. April 2010)

Du hast völlig recht, und deswegen verstehe ich das Rumgeheule nicht.


----------



## Ernster (22. April 2010)

Welches meinst Du den? Bockhorst oder Crosser?

Mit den Crossern ist mir Persönlich ziemlich Latte da ich beides fahre. 

Im Internationalen Sport ist dies mittlerweile eh legal. Ich finde aber auch das es das Geschäft gehörig belebt. Für mich gebe es kein besseres Duell als Absalon, Kurschat, Hermida gegen Nys, Stybi und Albert. Wobei meine Vorlieben bei den Crossern liegen!!!!!


----------



## aegluke (22. April 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Solange Crosser zugelassen werden, hats eh nix mit MTB zu tun.
> Aber auch ich werde verzichten, und Güstrow Anradeln mitfahren.



Du weisst aber schon, das ein Crosser mit 1,5" breiten Reifen seit neuestem regelkonform bei einem MTB-Rennen startet? Laut Wettkampfbestimmungen des BDR?


----------



## aegluke (22. April 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Übrigens ist am vergangenen Samstag beim Strassenrennen in Marlow jemand mit MTB und Slicks gefahren....


Und der Sprecher hat sich völlig unsportlich benommen.
Wenn der auch nur die Hälfte von dem, was er da gelabert hat, ernst gemeint hat, dann hat er sich für alle Radsportveranstaltungen in diesem Jahrtausend gesperrt und mit Redeverbot weggeschlossen.
Oder steht, als ich gerade den Berg hoch komme in der Mitte der Strecke, hält die Hand raus - normal das Zeichen, das ich raus bin. Das den keiner von den Komissären geköpft hat, eigentlich ein Unding.


----------



## stubenhocker (22. April 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> Oder steht, als ich gerade den Berg hoch komme in der Mitte der Strecke, hält die Hand raus - normal das Zeichen, das ich raus bin.


 
Normal das Zeichen, das er mitgenommen werden will. 
Ich fand den auch nicht so dolle, musste aber auch niht viel mit anhören.


----------



## stubenhocker (22. April 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Solange Crosser zugelassen werden, hats eh nix mit MTB zu tun.


 
Was sagst Du denn dazu, das seit einiger Zeit 29er ganz ofiziell bei MTB-Rennen zugelassen sind?


----------



## stubenhocker (22. April 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Welches meinst Du den? Bockhorst oder Crosser?


 

Beides


----------



## Ernster (22. April 2010)

Alexander. Hattest du den schon einmal das Vergnügen das Bockhorstrennen zu erleben? Bockhorst ist zum heulen weil, 1. es in Güstrow zwei weitere Strecken gibt die bei weiten Interessanter sind, 2. Ich meine Hilfe bei Jürgen angeboten habe um in die Heidberge zu gehen und 3. eine Anfrage bei TriFun Güstrow mit positiven Ergebnis für Ihre Strecke erhalten habe. Soll heißen es gab Alternativen!! 

Darüber wurde Jürgen Ahrens Informiert, aber leider ohne Erfolg, wie man an der Wahl des Rennortes erkennen kann. Ich weiß echt nicht was man noch machen kann und soll. Demzufolge ist das echt nur zum Heulen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (23. April 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Alexander. Hattest du den schon einmal das Vergnügen das Bockhorstrennen zu erleben?


 
Nein, da bin ich noch nicht gefahren, habe nur davon gehört. Die Heidberge sind mir natürlich bekannt und, wie ich finde, für beide Rad-Gattungen tauglich.
Mit welcher Begründung wird denn an der Strecke festgehalten?


----------



## aegluke (23. April 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Normal das Zeichen, das er mitgenommen werden will.
> Ich fand den auch nicht so dolle, musste aber auch niht viel mit anhören.



Naja, er hat sich ziemlich abwertend über den MTB-Fahrer geäußert - bei einem Starterfeld von 15 Leuten sollte sich der Veranstalter fragen, ob da so ein Sprecher haltbar ist. Es fielen da Sätze wie: "Der Fahrer auf dem MTB hätte auch gleich zu hause bleiben können." Klar, er muss was sagen, schließlich ist er der Sprecher, die Frage ist für mich aber, wie man sowas sagt. Ich für meinen Teil finde es sehr achtbar, das er auf der Strecke unterwegs gewesen ist und, im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen (wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe) das Rennen bis zum Schluss durchgefahren ist.

Für mich eine untragbare Sache - wenn der Veranstalter allerdings will, das die Fahrer nicht mehr wiederkommen, kann er das gerne weiter so machen. Ich werde es bei nächster Gelegenheit aber mal ansprechen. Sowas kann man im Elite-Rennen machen - und selbst da halte ich solche Äußerungen für grenzwertig. Im Hobby/Jedermannbereich bin ich der Meinung, muss man sich das nicht bieten lassen - für 18,- Startgeld.


----------



## Elfriede (23. April 2010)

Was ist denn hier los?


----------



## Anto (23. April 2010)

Wurden die Hobbyradler mit den breiten Stollen wieder blöde angekiekt?


----------



## stubenhocker (23. April 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil finde es sehr achtbar, das er auf der Strecke unterwegs gewesen ist


 
Ich fands auch völlig okay. Sieht zwar erstmal bisschen komisch aus, ist ja aber auch ein JedermannRennen. Bei Großveranstaltungen (Velothon, Cyclassics) sind MTB mit Slicks recht häufig vertreten und viele halten auch über lange Strecken super mit.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. April 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Was sagst Du denn dazu, das seit einiger Zeit 29er ganz ofiziell bei MTB-Rennen zugelassen sind?



Das finde ich okay, denn 29er fahren die gleichen Reifenbreiten wie 26er MTBs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (23. April 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das finde ich okay, denn 29er fahren die gleichen Reifenbreiten wie 26er MTBs.



1,5" reichen - ich arbeite dran - bei meinem crosser passt das  so lange gibt es die neue wb mtb ja noch nicht - und ich habe den passenden reifen noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## zarea (23. April 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> [...] bei einem Starterfeld von 15 Leuten [...] fielen da Sätze wie: "Der Fahrer auf dem MTB hätte auch gleich zu hause bleiben können."


Sehr merkwürdiger Kommentator. 



stubenhocker schrieb:


> [...]  Ausserdem wissen wir doch zu gut, das bei einem Rennen in unserem Land sogar ein zusammengewürfeltes Crosser-MTB-Feld recht überschaubar ist, also warum sollte man dann noch trennen?


*zustimm*


----------



## TigersClaw (24. April 2010)

*Wir starten morgen nicht im Quellental, sondern wie üblich am Fischereihof in Parkentin.
Startzeit 10:30 Uhr. Route bis in die Kühlung, inkl. Seniorenteller im Quellental, wird alles spontan entschieden.
Genusstour-Tempo, kein Durchbraten 

*


----------



## Xaser87 (24. April 2010)

wann hab ich bloß mal wieder zeit mit zu kommen


----------



## zarea (24. April 2010)

Hm ... 
- Hab mir morgen den Garten vorgenommen. Raps ernten und Butterblumen stechen. 
- Ausserdem will ich mein gerade zusammengebasteltes "In-den-Konsum-fahr-Fahrrad" ausprobieren. 

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß. Soll ja geiles Wetter werden.


----------



## skinny63 (25. April 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Hm ...
> - Ausserdem will ich mein gerade zusammengebasteltes "In-den-Konsum-fahr-Fahrrad" ausprobieren.
> 
> Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß. Soll ja geiles Wetter werden.



War es... das Wetter, aber auch die Tour

59 km mit 800 hm 

schöne Strecken, nette Pausen, zur Not wären wir doch auch zum Konsum gefahren


----------



## TigersClaw (25. April 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> War es... das Wetter, aber auch die Tour
> 
> 59 km mit 800 hm
> 
> schöne Strecken, nette Pausen, zur Not wären wir doch auch zum Konsum gefahren



Stimmt, war supergenial, das Wetter, die Route, und nicht zuletzt die Mitradler ;-)


----------



## zarea (25. April 2010)

Das Konsum-Fahrrad ist aber nicht für Höhenmeter ausgelegt. Mit 44/18 Zähne kann man ordentlich die Radwege und Waldautobahnen fahren, schön entspannt an der Brötchenbude ankommen und noch der Schnellste sein. (zumindest bei den Sonntagsausflüglern  ) 
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich das Bike soo gut fährt. 

Allerdings musste ich mich erst wieder an den ungefederten Rahmen gewöhnen. Beim ersten Huckel wollte mich das Fahrrad doch glatt abwerfen, aber nich mit mir.


----------



## Lory (27. April 2010)

Hallo,

hier ein Wünschvergleich und die Erinnerung an alte Zeiten.

*19.01.2008*




*25.04.2010*




Schöne Grüße


----------



## TigersClaw (27. April 2010)

Hach wadd war dadd geil, die guten alten Zeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sooner (5. Mai 2010)

Hallöchen,

habe die letzten Tage fast den kompletten Fred hier gelesen und dabei kribbelte es gewaltig in den Füssen.  Ich bin zwar eher der Alleinfahrer, würde aber gerne mal mit den Etablierten hier gemeinsam touren. Vor kurzem habe ich meinen kleinen Fuhrpark um ein MTB erweitert, allerdings fehlt mir noch das entsprechende Einsatzgebiet. :/ Hütter Wohld, Kellerswald und der Panoramaweg scheinen ja recht beliebt zu sein. 

Von daher würde ich mich freuen wenn ich mich mal einer Tour anschliessen könnte oder sich Leute finden, die mir helfen den Streckenhorizont zu erweitern.


----------



## Xaser87 (5. Mai 2010)

das schöne wetter kommt ja wird sich mit sicherheit was finden 

ansage an alle


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2010)

Ich bin die näxten beiden WEs im Harz 

Danach gerne.


----------



## Xaser87 (6. Mai 2010)

ok passt dann hab ich urlaub


----------



## skinny63 (6. Mai 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> ok passt dann hab ich urlaub



Samstag Kurzausflug in den Harz und dann endlich endlich...

Der Lago ruft...

Ab 22. Mai geht wieder was


----------



## Xaser87 (6. Mai 2010)

hätt ich frei


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2010)

Bin Freitag im Harz. Aktuelle Bilanz: 100km, 2300hm. Fotos:


----------



## skinny63 (9. Mai 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bin Freitag im Harz. Aktuelle Bilanz: 100km, 2300hm. Fotos:



also Harzbilder sind angesagt, nungut



 

 



 

 

 



viel Spaß noch Tiger


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2010)

Danke Skinny, werd ich haben 

Bilanz nach Tag 3: 120km, 2900hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (9. Mai 2010)

wat is nu passiert 20 km + 600 hm = Brocken diretissima?


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> wat is nu passiert 20 km + 600 hm = Brocken diretissima?



Nein, war nur kleine Runde rund ums Wolfbachsmühlental ... aber die Runde hatte es in sich, ich bin 2:15 Stunden geradelt.


----------



## Elfriede (10. Mai 2010)

Für 20 km? Bist du rückwärts gefahren und hattest die Augen zu?


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Mai 2010)

Wie rückwärts? Harz is bissl anners als norddeutsche Tiefebene )


Bilanz nach Tag 4 übrigens: 140 km, 3500hm


----------



## skinny63 (10. Mai 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nein, war nur kleine Runde rund ums Wolfbachsmühlental ... aber die Runde hatte es in sich, ich bin 2:15 Stunden geradelt.



Stell mal bei Gelegenheit nen Track bereit, hört sich interessant an


----------



## sooner (10. Mai 2010)

Schöne Bilder aus dem Harz von beiden. 

Ich war heute das erste Mal im Hütter Wohld. Vom Parkplatz am Fischereihof einfach mal in den Wald, schöner Anstieg am Anfang und ruck-zuck war der Wald auch schon zuende.  Auf der Westseite dann ein kurzes Stück südwärts auf dem Betonweg und am Ende wieder rein in den Wald. Aus einem Weg wurde ein Pfad, wurde ein ... ja, nichts mehr. Ein bisschen Wild lief umher, ein bisschen Rascheln im Gestrüpp, ein bisschen Schieben, dann Tragen, dann raus aus dem Wald, rein ins Rapsfeld.  Bin da ein bisschen am Waldrand umhergeirrt, bis ich auf ein Schild aufmerksam wurde: "Achtung - Lebensgefahr!- Betreten verboten!" 

Irgendwie hab ichs durch tiefen Boden im Rapsfeld wieder zum Betonweg auf der Westseite geschafft und wollte dann wieder zurück zum Parkplatz. Auf dem Hauptweg mit dem schönen Anstieg stand allerdings auch ein Schild, dass das ein nicht öffentlicher Weg ist.  Naja, bin dann aber doch ganz schnell wieder durchgefahren zum Fischereihof. Scheint wohl ein Jagdgebiet zu sein.  Hochsitze gibts da ja zu Genüge. 

Bin ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen enttäuscht, habe irgendwie mehr erwartet. Oder bin ich völlig falsch gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (11. Mai 2010)

sooner, Du bist scheinbar falsch geradelt. Schliess Dich mal bei der näxten Tour uns an.

Erstmal Fotos aus dem Harz:

Gestern auf der Freeride-Strecke im Bikepark Braunlage:





Später am Achtermann:


----------



## stubenhocker (11. Mai 2010)

Da konntest Du ja endlich mal die Lock-outs öffnen oder fährst Du auch mit vollem Federweg durch die norddeutsche Flachlandebene?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Mai 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Da konntest Du ja endlich mal die Lock-outs öffnen oder fährst Du auch mit vollem Federweg durch die norddeutsche Flachlandebene?



Da is kein Lockout dran ;-))

Stand nach Tag 5: 200km, 4500hm.
Heute lag eine 60km lange Trailorgie an, mit über 1000hm.


----------



## Stemmel (11. Mai 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Heute lag eine 60km lange Trailorgie an, mit über 1000hm.



ja, habe schon gehört: War heute sehr sehr traillastig...


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Mai 2010)

Tag 6: und wieder gabs Trails Trails Trails:









Aktueller Stand nach Tag 6: 245km und knapp 5500hm ... und kein Ende in Sicht


----------



## zarea (15. Mai 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bin [...] im Harz





skinny63 schrieb:


> [...] Der Lago ruft... [...]



Na, auch kein schönes Zuhause?  

Ich war daheim unterwegs Eine nette Runde Neumühler See.
Hier ein paar Momente:





bisschen sumpfig hier





kleiner Berg ist auch da





und immer wieder Wasser





Ist auch schön, oder?


----------



## mrtommyt (16. Mai 2010)

heh...die brücke kenn ich, da hab ich mir letzten winter zwei rippen gebrochen


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Mai 2010)

Coole Fotos, zarea. Sieht aus als sollten wir dort mal radeln.

Bin grad ausm Harz zurück. Bilanz der letzten 9 Tage: 310km und 7500hm


----------



## zarea (16. Mai 2010)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> heh...die brücke kenn ich, da hab ich mir letzten winter zwei rippen gebrochen



Aua, aber iss ja nu wieder heile, wa?



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sieht aus als sollten wir dort mal radeln.


Das mein ich aber auch. Terminwünsche?


----------



## skinny63 (17. Mai 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Aua, aber iss ja nu wieder heile, wa?
> 
> 
> Das mein ich aber auch. Terminwünsche?



Anfang Juni

hier noch ein kurzer Eindruck vom Garda:





Dank an Lory für den Schnappschuß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (17. Mai 2010)

Erstes Juni WE


----------



## stubenhocker (17. Mai 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Terminwünsche?


 
Ich fahre morgen Nachmittag 2 schnelle Runden um den Neumühler, geplanter Start zwischen 1400 und 1430.
Wer mitmöchte, kann ja hier reinschreiben, eine gemütliche Ausfahrt mit Kaffeekränzchen wirds aber nicht werden.
Alex

P.S. Heute Abend 1900 Rennrad-Ausfahrt ca 60-70km, Treff Fussgängerbrücke Umgehungsstrasse Lankow.

(Edit: das war leicht OT im HRO-Thema)


----------



## Xaser87 (17. Mai 2010)

gerne aber zu weit weg


----------



## stubenhocker (17. Mai 2010)

Ja, sorry, war (wegen der Bilder) im falschen Thread.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2010)

Mir isses nicht zu weit weg, aber ich brauch nach 9 Tagen Dauerbiken ne Pause


----------



## Ernster (17. Mai 2010)

Kurze Frage an die Gemeinde. Fährt irgendjemand am 30.Mai zum MTB Marathon nach Altenau? Wird bestimmt ne lustige Sache. Vielleicht will ja noch einer kurz entschlossen mit?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Gemeinde. Fährt irgendjemand am 30.Mai zum MTB Marathon nach Altenau? Wird bestimmt ne lustige Sache. Vielleicht will ja noch einer kurz entschlossen mit?



Bitte mehr Infos dazu ;-)


----------



## aegluke (17. Mai 2010)

http://www.igdfd.com/?q=mtb+marathon+altenau 

@ernster: ich hätte schon interesse... crosser zugelassen? weisst du da was? morgen habe ich vernünftiges internet, da surfe ich die seite mal ganz durch - oder schreibe eine mail. sonst fehlt mir noch ein mtb und die entsprechende fahrtechnik - und eine mfg.


----------



## Ernster (17. Mai 2010)

Also, am Samstag, 29. und Sonntag, 30. Mai 2010 findet im Harz/Altenau das 11. Harzer Mountainbike Event statt. 

Am Samstag besteht die möglichkeit der teilnahme an einem CC Rennen über 20,7km und Sonntag hat man die Auswahl zwischen der Mädchenstrecke 76 Km 1500 Hm und der Männerstrecke über 114 Km 2250 Hm. 

Ich werde den langen Kanten in Angriff nehmen und ein wenig Dano ärgern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2010)

Oh Gott, ich würde schon nach der "Mädchenstrecke" tot vom Rad fallen )


----------



## Ernster (17. Mai 2010)

Ach, höre auf zu jammern. Du bist doch bestens trainiert. Wer 9 Tage am Stück im Harz on Tour war, der wird sich doch von den paar Kilometern nicht abschrecken lassen. 

So sehe ich das:
Puls 175, 53/11, Blutleere im Kopf und Blutgeschmack im Mund - es lebe der Radsport!


----------



## Ernster (17. Mai 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> http://www.igdfd.com/?q=mtb+marathon+altenau
> 
> @ernster: ich hätte schon interesse... crosser zugelassen? weisst du da was? morgen habe ich vernünftiges internet, da surfe ich die seite mal ganz durch - oder schreibe eine mail. sonst fehlt mir noch ein mtb und die entsprechende fahrtechnik - und eine mfg.


 
Moin, wo warst Du. Ich habe dich vermisst. Das MTB hättest du dir am WE sichern können. 

Machbar ist es bei Trockenheit schon aber ob eine Crosserzulassung erteilt wird, dass entzieht sich meiner kenntnis. Notfalls kannste ja Cato oder Speedfreak fragen ob du deren Waffen ausleihen kannst. Wäre echt schön wenn Du mitkommen würdest. Unterkunft wäre vorhanden. Hinsichtlich deiner Fahrtechnik brauchst du dir echt keine sorgen machen, da habe ich bei mir eher zweifel. Wer bei Nässe mit Semisliks fährt und dann noch sagt der Reifen hat reserven der kann fahren!


----------



## aegluke (17. Mai 2010)

ich habe mich gesund gepflegt - seit der lm straße habe ich was mit mir rumge/verschleppt, das musste erstmal weg. die lm mtb war ich ja auch nicht wirklich auf dem damm.

ich kläre das am donnerstag, wenn ich wieder zu hause bin. das rad von philipp ist aber etwas außerhalb meiner gehaltsklasse, sollte ich es irgendwo unterwegs zerstören... also werde ich mal speedy fragen.


----------



## Ernster (17. Mai 2010)

also ich hätte da aber auch einen guten Fahrradladen in Bad Harzburg oder Goslar an der Hand der hochwertige MTB ausleiht.


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (17. Mai 2010)

ja wo fängt man an, bin neu hier und suche leute zum fahren aus hro!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (17. Mai 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Gemeinde. Fährt irgendjemand am 30.Mai zum MTB Marathon nach Altenau? Wird bestimmt ne lustige Sache. Vielleicht will ja noch einer kurz entschlossen mit?



Ich fahre auch, schwanke aber noch zwischen Mädchen- oder Männerstrecke.  

Gruß Lotte


----------



## Anto (18. Mai 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> @ernster: ich hÃ¤tte schon interesse... crosser zugelassen?



_*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr nach den âWB Mountainbikeâ des BDR:*_
_
2.5.8 AusrÃ¼stung
Entsprechend den Bestimmungen gemÃ¤Ã Kapitel 4. - jedoch sind nur Mountainbikes
mit 26 Zoll-LaufrÃ¤dern erlaubt. Ersatzteile dÃ¼rfen ohne Inanspruchnahme
fremder Hilfe getauscht werden_

Der Nachtrag fÃ¼r 29Zoller scheint zu fehlen (Stand 04/2008).


----------



## Lory (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

@KONA-COILAIR
Wilkommen im Norden.
Bei uns finden unregelmäßig regelmäßig Touren statt. Momentan häufig am Wochenende. Am einfachsten ist es wenn du immer wieder hier ins Forum reinschaust. Es wird angekündigt wenn wieder was ansteht.
Wie sind denn so deine Vorlieben?

MFG


----------



## Ernster (18. Mai 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> _*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr nach den âWB Mountainbikeâ des BDR:*_
> 
> _2.5.8 AusrÃ¼stung_
> _Entsprechend den Bestimmungen gemÃ¤Ã Kapitel 4. - jedoch sind nur Mountainbikes_
> ...


 
Ich hatte gestern gleich ne Anfrage an Christian gestartet, seine Antwort.Hallo Kai!Cyclocrosser sind bei den Rennen nicht zugelassen, auch wenn die Strecke fast dafÃ¼r gemacht ist Es wÃ¤re unfair den Anderen gegenÃ¼ber...GruÃChristian


----------



## Lotte.2000 (18. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre mit 29"!


----------



## Ernster (18. Mai 2010)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit 29"!


 
dann gib dich mal zu erkennen. Gemeinsam leiden macht doch mehr spass. Zurzeit stehen wir noch zu zweit am Start. Aber vielleicht kommt aegluke ja auch noch mit. Du kannst uns an unseren Trikot erkennen. http://www.team-radsport.de/


----------



## sooner (18. Mai 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> sooner, Du bist scheinbar falsch geradelt. Schliess Dich mal bei der näxten Tour uns an.



Werde ich machen, sofern es zeitlich passt und keine Einwände bestehen. 



> ja wo fängt man an, bin neu hier und suche leute zum fahren aus hro!?



@Kona:
Dito.  Ich fahre sehr regelmässig mit meinem HT in der Rostocker Heide, zwischen Stuthof und Graal Müritz, westlich der Bäderstrasse (östlich muss ich noch erkunden), bevorzugt abseits des Hauptradweges. Sollte das Wetter mitspielen ist der nächste Ausritt für Samstag nachmittag geplant, zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr vom Stadthafen aus. Die Streckenlänge wird sich zwischen 50-70km einpendeln. Pausen gibts auch, Zeitfahren nich, Kaffeekränzchen aber ebensowenig.  Spass steht im Vordergrund.^^ Wenn du Lust hast, jeder ist willkommen.


----------



## zarea (18. Mai 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> geplanter Start zwischen 1400 und 1430.


sag noch mal, wenn Du Samstag meinst.



stubenhocker schrieb:


> (Edit: das war leicht OT im HRO-Thema)


och, die Rostocker werden das verkraften.




skinny63 schrieb:


> Anfang Juni





Xaser87 schrieb:


> Erstes Juni WE


6.Juni? Iss n' Sonntag.
oder lieber der 5.?


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (18. Mai 2010)

momentan kann ich noch nicht so lange touren fahren,alles über 50 km geht nicht,trage noch eine schiene,hatte meine rechte hand gebrochen


----------



## Xaser87 (19. Mai 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> 6.Juni? Iss n' Sonntag.
> oder lieber der 5.?



dann lieber der 5 wa dann kann man sonntag noch entspannen, so für euch ich hab ja urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (24. Mai 2010)

Salve,
Also vom biken musste ich noch nie entspannen, zumindest nicht tagelang.

Vorschlag:
*05.Juni 2010 10:00Uhr*
Treff: Schwerin, Parkplatz Margaretenhof (Plazza) Parkplatz, links halten bis fast hinten durch, ist immer was frei.
Eine Runde Neumühler See mit hin und zurück ca.30km. vielleicht 35km.
Wer noch Bock hat, man kann noch einen Abstecher zu verschiedenen anderen Seen machen. Entfernung geht von dicht bis weit.
Kulinarisch kenne ich mich da nicht so aus, Am Margaretenhof gibts nen Chinastand, und eben im Plazza einen Bäcker mit Imbiss, von Würstchen bis Schnitzel. Aber nichts exquisites. Da währe noch ein Griche in Friedrichthal, da kann man, Wärme voraus gesetzt, auch draußen sitzen.
Soweit von mir.

Sagt was!

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Mai 2010)

Hört sich gut an. Aber Du darfst die Tour gerne auf Tagestour erweitern, soll heissen 60-100km ;-)
Wegen 35km radeln fahr ich keine 120km Auto.

Als Termin lieber einen Sonntag, da einige von uns Samstags arbeiten dürfen/müssen ;-)


----------



## skinny63 (24. Mai 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Aber Du darfst die Tour gerne auf Tagestour erweitern, soll heissen 60-100km ;-)
> Wegen 35km radeln fahr ich keine 120km Auto.
> 
> Als Termin lieber einen Sonntag, da einige von uns Samstags arbeiten dürfen/müssen ;-)



wäre auch für Sonntag, der Sa ist verplant


----------



## Lory (24. Mai 2010)

Moin,

bin auch für Sonntag. 
Die Erweiterung der Strecke kann ja dann individuell erfolgen


----------



## zarea (25. Mai 2010)

OK, OK, OK
da geh ich mit.

*06.06.2010 10:00 Uhr *
Wir fahren solange bis Tiger 100km auf der Uhr hat.  
Wird dann allerdings auch ein bisschen Asphalt dabei sein.
Aber der Plazza Parkplatz hat vielleicht wieder Flohmarkt, daher
Treff: Toom-Baumarkt in Schwerin, Medeweger Straße.

So, jetzt aber.


----------



## Xaser87 (25. Mai 2010)

ok Sonntag, kann mich einer mit nehmen *hust*


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Mai 2010)

hüstel hüstel, falls ich mich mal einmischen darf, mein vorschlag:

treff im autodreieck (fürs navi: bremsweg), da sind genug parkplätze (z.b. beim tüv).
 vorschlag radstrecke:

vom auto in ri lübsdorf - bad kleinen - flessenow - retgendorf - cambs - langen brütz - gneeven - godern - pinnower see - raben steinfeld - plate - stern buchholz - neumühler see - zum auto.

das dürften dann so ca. 100-120 km mit ca. 30% asphaltanteil sein.
auf wunsch kann ich die strecke noch bei bikemap einmalen.

am 5. kann ich nicht.

alex


----------



## Xaser87 (25. Mai 2010)

bike map bitte


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Mai 2010)

Auf die Schnelle: http://www.bikemap.net/route/507968
Ideal für Crosser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (30. Mai 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> vom auto in ri lübsdorf - bad kleinen - flessenow - retgendorf - cambs - langen brütz - gneeven - godern - pinnower see - raben steinfeld - plate - stern buchholz - neumühler see - zum auto.
> 
> das dürften dann so ca. 100-120 km mit ca. 30% asphaltanteil sein.
> auf wunsch kann ich die strecke noch bei bikemap einmalen.



Du kannst Dir mal einen Termin ausdenken und vorne weg fahren.


----------



## skinny63 (31. Mai 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> OK, OK, OK
> da geh ich mit.
> 
> *06.06.2010 10:00 Uhr *
> ...



6.6.2010 10:00 ist mir jetzt auch klar, 

wo ist denn der verbindliche Startpunkt?


----------



## stubenhocker (31. Mai 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir mal einen Termin ausdenken und vorne weg fahren.


 
Sorry, das wird nichts.
In der vergangenen Woche bin ich mal mit dem Crosser ungefähr diese Strecke gefahren und mit ein paar Schlenkern auf 124km gekommen.


----------



## aegluke (31. Mai 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Sorry, das wird nichts.
> In der vergangenen Woche bin ich mal mit dem Crosser ungefähr diese Strecke gefahren und mit ein paar Schlenkern auf 124km gekommen.



Ich kann morgen sagen, ob ich dabei bin. Wenn dann mit Crosser.


----------



## skinny63 (31. Mai 2010)

kleiner Nachtrag von meiner Seite (betrifft auch meine Vorzugsvariante):

würde schon gern ne MTB Tour machen, km-schrubben wäre dann für mich per RR angesagt 

und ich möchte auch kein Rennen fahren, sondern die Gegend kennenlernen, Rast kann per Riegel und mitgenommene Getränke erfolgen

wie gesagt, meine Intention


----------



## Xaser87 (31. Mai 2010)

zeit für foto´s sollte auch sein  war da noch nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (31. Mai 2010)

Hab mal was rein gestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10293


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Mai 2010)

Ich bin unter Vorbehalt dabei. Weiss noch nicht ob ich meine Frau so lange alleine lassen kann.


----------



## aegluke (1. Juni 2010)

@stubenhocker: das mtb-rennen in Schwerin, kannst Du dazu was sagen? "Flach" steht da drin - isses das?
Hier die Ausschreibung:
http://www.radsport-mv.de/_ausschreibungen/20100703mtb_schwerin.pdf

Veranstalter ist ja der RIG Güstrow, der auch die Bockhorst-Runde macht... statt die Heidberge zu nehmen.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Juni 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> @stubenhocker: das mtb-rennen in Schwerin, kannst Du dazu was sagen? "Flach" steht da drin - isses das?
> Hier die Ausschreibung:
> http://www.radsport-mv.de/_ausschreibungen/20100703mtb_schwerin.pdf
> 
> Veranstalter ist ja der RIG Güstrow, der auch die Bockhorst-Runde macht... statt die Heidberge zu nehmen.



Ach du sch...., wieder so ein Schwachsinn. Und wieder Crosser zugelassen, beschämend sowas. Ohne mich!


----------



## aegluke (1. Juni 2010)

Crosser zugelassen ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn die Strecke entsprechend ist...

Die MTB-Stadtmeisterschaft in Greifswald ist auch mit Crosser zugelassen. Wir haben es dreimal ausprobiert. Es ist egal was man für einen Untersatz fährt... 
Problem könnte hier lediglich die Streckenwahl sein. Organisiere doch mal ein Rennen mit einer entsprechenden Strecke. Sollte in der Umgebung von Schwerin ja eigentlich kein Problem sein. Zumindest wenn man mit dem Auto da vorbei fährt sind ja genügend Hügel und Anstiege zu erkennen. Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Juni 2010)

Das seh ich anders. Nicht umsonst werden bei immer mehr MTB-Events Crosser ausgeschlossen.


----------



## aegluke (1. Juni 2010)

Alles eine Frage der Streckenwahl. Wenn Du da 200m Wurzeltrail rein packst, das ist mit einem Crosser wie eine Vollbremsung... Oder einfach eine leicht verblockte Abfahrt oder ein paar schwierige Kurven. Wenn Crosser ausgeschlossen sind, heißt das oftmals ja nur, das es eine Drückerstrecke mit viel geradeaus ist


----------



## stubenhocker (2. Juni 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> @stubenhocker: das mtb-rennen in Schwerin, kannst Du dazu was sagen? "Flach" steht da drin - isses das?


 

Zeig mir einen "Berg" in MV, der es verdient, mit dem MTB gefahren zu werden; insofern ist hier alles flach, maximal hügelig.
Paulshöhe kenne ich, wüsste aber nicht, wo man da mit dem MTB fahren sollte, ich frage aber mal nach, wo der Kurs lang geht.
NDR 3 - sowas gibts gar nicht


----------



## aegluke (2. Juni 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Zeig mir einen "Berg" in MV, der es verdient, mit dem MTB gefahren zu werden; insofern ist hier alles flach, maximal hügelig.


Naja, Berg im Sinne von Mountain nicht unbedingt. Aber die Jungs vom MC Wolgast haben z.B. einen Kurs hingezimmert, auf dem man mit dem Crosser nicht schneller war als mit dem MTB. Und wenn man in z.B. die Cross-Strecke in Parchim sich anschaut, mit einem oder zwei Blocks in den Abfahrten und ein paar leichten Kursveränderungen wäre das eine MTB-Rennstrecke für mich.

Oder bei 'nem Rennen in Daun: Eine Treppe - ca. 1m-1,50m bergab. Da dürfte man mit 'nem Crosser auch derbe verlieren.


----------



## stubenhocker (2. Juni 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ach du sch...., wieder so ein Schwachsinn. Und wieder Crosser zugelassen, beschämend sowas. Ohne mich!


 
Alles was hier in MV als MTB-Rennen ausgeschrieben ist kannst Du auch locker mit dem Crosser fahren. In Zeiten, wo hier im Land Rennen gestrichen oder gar nicht mehr ausgeschrieben werden, sollte man froh sein, wenn sich bei den Gelände-Rennen noch ein paar Crosser einreihen. Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schonmal.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuldti (3. Juni 2010)

Weiß den nun einer wo da der Start ist?
Das NDR-Gebäude ist ja bei googlemaps nicht zu übersehen, aber sonst scheint mir der Begriff 'Paulshöhe' etwas unpräzise zu sein.
Ich will da nicht zwei Stunden früher anreisen und dann erstmal den Startort suchen.


----------



## stubenhocker (3. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, das es in dem "Waldstreifen" zwischen Fauler See/Zoo und Schweriner See ist- eher Richtung Zoo/Schweriner See hinter dem NDR und der Jugendherberge.
(A ist der NDR, Paulshöhe heisst der Sportplatz links oberhalb des "A"


----------



## schuldti (4. Juni 2010)

Hmm, ok, danke.
Das wird sich schon irgendwie finden lassen.
Sonst muss ich J.Ahrends mal anrufen.

schuldti


----------



## stubenhocker (4. Juni 2010)

Der NDR ist ausgeschildert (Navi: Schloßgartenallee 61-dahinter könnte es sein), wenn Start/Treff das Stadion Paulshöhe ist, dann fürs Navi: Schleifmühlenweg 19.

Edit: hab grad noch mal aufs Datum geschaut- bis zum 3.7. ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit, ich frage mal in der nächsten Woche beim Verein nach.


----------



## atomic66 (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

über Sommer werde ich mich dieses Jahr bei Euch nicht blicken lassen, da ich Nachwuchs bekommen haben und wir nicht direkt in den ersten 3-4 Monaten weg wollen. Im Oktober habe ich allerdings schon zwie Wochen fest gebucht. ICh werde dann meinen Crosser mitbringen. Somit bin ich für Crosser und RR Touren immer zu haben.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## aegluke (8. Juni 2010)

Im Oktober gibt's dann auch wieder Cross-Rennen. Je nach Motivation kann man sowas dann auch mitnehmen.


----------



## atomic66 (8. Juni 2010)

Hi, 

bin noch nie ein Crossrennen mitgefahren. 

Hast Du Links zu geplanten Veranstaltungen.

Ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich im Zeitraum 7.10 bis 23.10 bei Euch. Meine Station ist wie immer Nienhagen.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## aegluke (8. Juni 2010)

Im Moment ist nur Dassow in dem Zeitraum: http://www.radsport-mv.de/termine?catids=60&task=view_year&year=2010&month=6&day=8


----------



## bikerfloh (8. Juni 2010)

hey hey 
ich wohne auch in rostock ist ja auch klar ist ja ein biker aus rostock thread 
hat einer von euch mit 29er erfahrungen und wie ist eure einstellung bezüglich 29ern ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (9. Juni 2010)

bikerfloh schrieb:


> [...] eure einstellung bezüglich 29ern ???


Es gab schon Diskusionen wegen den Cross-Rädern, jetzt noch 29er.
Also ich sag mal: Hauptsache Fahrrad.

Ich hab das ja schon seit der Pupertät nicht mehr gemacht, aber langsam denke ich doch mal über "Fahrradtausch" beim nächsten Treffen nach. Ich kenn ja nur 3Gang Diamantrad und nach der Wende immer 26" MTB. Ich weiß ja gar nicht wie sich Crosser oder 69er oder Rennrad oder, oder.... fahren.


----------



## bikerfloh (10. Juni 2010)

na dann komm nach rostock und du kannst meines ma fahren


----------



## stubenhocker (10. Juni 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja gar nicht wie sich Crosser oder 69er oder Rennrad oder, oder.... fahren.


 

alle fahren sich bergauf schwerer als bergrunter.


----------



## aegluke (10. Juni 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> alle fahren sich bergauf schwerer als bergrunter.



dann fehlt in der aufzählung eindeutig noch die kategorie der geländetauglichen pedelecs


----------



## Xaser87 (10. Juni 2010)

oder beim nächsten Bike Treff / Tour

hier mal Bilder vom letzten mal  -> mehr im Album

Mit gefährlichem Stock


----------



## stubenhocker (10. Juni 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> dann fehlt in der aufzählung eindeutig noch die kategorie der geländetauglichen pedelecs


 

...und da wird dann differenziert < oder > 100Watt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (10. Juni 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> oder beim nächsten Bike Treff / Tour
> 
> hier mal Bilder vom letzten mal  -> mehr im Album


 
wo ging eure route lang?


----------



## Xaser87 (10. Juni 2010)

die frage geb ich an die anderen ab  die mit dem dicken GPS sender oben drauf


----------



## skinny63 (10. Juni 2010)

kann man auch Karte gucken 

start in Lankow (beim Baumarkt) - Richtung Neumühler See - dort einmal rum - Klein Trebbow - Wiligrad -  am Außensee entlang (dort Ast-Crash, ab dort Single-Speed) - weiter bis zur B104 - dann durch die Stadt wieder nach Lankow

also leider vorzeitig abgebrochen, ansonsten aber schön von zarea ausgewählt => Danke an der Stelle


----------



## Cad2 (11. Juni 2010)

hallo an alle, bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen wann die nächste tour in HRO ist? hätte mal wieder lust ne kleine tour zu fahren, meine letzte ist schon etwas länger her.


----------



## zarea (11. Juni 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> wo ging eure route lang?



http://www.bikemap.net/route/537536
Aber Vorsicht, diese Karte wurde ohne GPS erstellt. 



skinny63 schrieb:


> [...]Danke an der Stelle


Bitte schön.
Mit 64km (nach meinem Gerät) lagen wir aber trotz Abbruch noch in TigersClaws Vorgaben.


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (15. Juni 2010)

so mein arm ist wieder heile... hat irgendjemand lust auf eine tour mal im "richtigen" gelände, zb recknitz tal bei tessin ist ganz gut, keine radwege, sondern nur forst wege, wiese und wald!


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juni 2010)

Kommendes WE könnte was gehen. Wie wärs mit der klassischen Wohld-Tour, Treffen am Fischereihof in Parkentin?


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (15. Juni 2010)

eine "wohld-Tour", was das den? wie ist es den dort,radweg oder was für beschaffenheiten?


----------



## Xaser87 (15. Juni 2010)

wohld-Tour bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Elfriede (15. Juni 2010)

KONA-COILAIR schrieb:


> eine "wohld-Tour", was das den? wie ist es den dort,radweg oder was für beschaffenheiten?



Da hast du auch einiges an Gelände (Würzeln, kurze Abfahrten usw.). Die Strecke ist für CC aber auch für leichten Enduro geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juni 2010)

Ich schlage mal Start Sonntag 10:00 Uhr vor, Treffpunkt Parkplatz Fischereihof Parkentin.

Lockere Wohld-Runde bis Kellerswald, Doberaner Wald, spontane Einkehr im Quellental.

Elfriede, Du darfst Dich ruhig auch mal blicken lassen


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (15. Juni 2010)

wie viel km sind das insgesamt ca?


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (15. Juni 2010)

würde gern mitkommen,bin aber samstag noch auf geburtstag und weiß nicht wie fit ich bin


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juni 2010)

25-30km, kann natürlich spontan erweitert werden. Trittst Du mit dem CoilAir an?


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (15. Juni 2010)

antretten ist gut... ja wenn ja, ist mein "liebling" warum?


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juni 2010)

Weil Tiger dann sein Fully mitnimmt...


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (16. Juni 2010)

wenn die strecke ok dafür ist, dann nehme ich das kona... nicht das ich dort aus der reihe tanze...


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juni 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Weil Tiger dann sein Fully mitnimmt...



Das hätte ich sowieso getan. Noch isses auch recht schwer ... bis der LRS von Felix da is ;-)


----------



## skinny63 (16. Juni 2010)

Na dann euch viel Spass, das Kona sieht auch zum "Spass haben" aus

schade ist nur, dass ich verpasse, wenn Elfriede sich auf dem Trail tummelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONA-COILAIR (16. Juni 2010)

wer kommt dann nun eigentlich alles mit, nicht das ich dann alleine da stehe


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juni 2010)

Ich bin dabei, soweit mein ungeborener Sohn nichts dagegen hat ;-)


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juni 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Na dann euch viel Spass, das Kona sieht auch zum "Spass haben" aus
> 
> schade ist nur, dass ich verpasse, wenn Elfriede sich auf dem Trail tummelt



Keine Angst... Ich bin für diese Woche wegen Virus krank geschrieben.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juni 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Keine Angst... Ich bin für diese Woche wegen Virus krank geschrieben.



Ich hab was dagegen, Kaspersky, McAfee, Norton, such Dir was aus


----------



## Xaser87 (17. Juni 2010)

wie ist das jetzt steht dieser sonntag ? Hütter Wohld? 
wieviele kommen?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juni 2010)

Von meiner Seite aus steht der Termin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (17. Juni 2010)

upi, ich freu mich schon auf sonntag und hab net dran gedacht das cih ja nur auf dem 2 kettenblatt fahren kann. da geht fast nur straße


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht solltest Du das langsam mal machen lassen ;-)


----------



## Xaser87 (18. Juni 2010)

bin bei nächste woche gehts los


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juni 2010)

Ich sage für morgen ab, wegen mangelhafter Beteiligung 

Leute das schleift echt, fast 30 Leute in der IG, und wieviele sind davon aktiv?


----------



## Ernster (19. Juni 2010)

Aktiv sind wir schon und das nicht zu knapp. Ich für meine Person fahre am WE lieber Rennen und keine Touren. Zum Touren ist der Winter da. Jetzt ist Racetime........


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juni 2010)

Wo sind denn aktuell Rennen?


----------



## Ernster (19. Juni 2010)

heute in Biesenrode und morgen in Erfurt. Und auf der Strasse geht es morgen in Rostock/Schutow rund.


----------



## aegluke (19. Juni 2010)

und ich häng' auf 'nem Kindergeburtstag fest... aber damit erhalte ich dann wohl absolution für die nächsten 2 jahre - mindestens


----------



## Ernster (19. Juni 2010)

Ach höre auf zu jammern, mir geht es noch beschissener. Mein Händler des Vertrauens hat es nicht hinbekommen meine Gabel fristgerecht zu reparieren. Gefühlte tausendmahl nachgefragt und jedes mal die Antwort bekommen: die Gabel kommt rechtzeitig und mach dich mal locker. Das wichtigste Rennen des Jahres steht an und ich habe keine Gabel. Ich hasse Unzuverlässigkeit. Ich könnte Kotzen!!!!!!!!!! Dafür fahre ich morgen alle in Schutow platt!!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juni 2010)

Den "Trottel" nimmst Du besser zurück. Wenn er die Gabel einschickt zur Wartung, kann er schliesslich nix dafür, wenn die nicht ausm Knick kommen, oder? Es war nicht zufällig eine Fox? Toxo is bekannt dafür, langsam zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (19. Juni 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Den "Trottel" nimmst Du besser zurück. Wenn er die Gabel einschickt zur Wartung, kann er schliesslich nix dafür, wenn die nicht ausm Knick kommen, oder? Es war nicht zufällig eine Fox? Toxo is bekannt dafür, langsam zu sein.



Naja, solange der Händler sagt, das sie rechtzeitig wieder da ist, kann man sich da schon drüber aufregen.


----------



## Ernster (19. Juni 2010)

Die Gabel ist eine Garantieleistung und dauert bei Toxo max 10 Tage. Aber wenn ein Händler nicht auf Mails seitens Toxo reagiert und nicht selbstständig nachfragt dann weiß ich auch nicht. Das habe ich alles erfahren nachdem ich selbst bei Toxo angerufen habe und ich die Antwort bekam: ist ja schön das sich mal jemand meldet, wir wussten gar nicht was mit der Gabel ist. Na Glückwunsch dachte ich mir aber da lag die Gabel schon über 2 Wochen bei Toxo. 


TigersClaw schrieb:


> Den "Trottel" nimmst Du besser zurück. Wenn er die Gabel einschickt zur Wartung, kann er schliesslich nix dafür, wenn die nicht ausm Knick kommen, oder? Es war nicht zufällig eine Fox? Toxo is bekannt dafür, langsam zu sein.


----------



## Ernster (19. Juni 2010)

Macht doch selbst die Erfahrung!!


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juni 2010)

Ich habe dort auch ein Simplon gekauft, ein 2009er Phasic, und er hat von sich aus jedes Detail erfragt. Vorher sogar an einem neuen Pavo getestet obs auch wirklich passt. Kurze Zeit später habe ich dort noch ein GT Sanction 1.0 gekauft, auch dort hat alles perfekt und reibungslos funktioniert. Er hat sogar deswegen GT überhaupt ins Programm genommen. Also ich kann Deine Aussagen ganz und gar nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Ernster (19. Juni 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich habe dort auch ein Simplon gekauft, ein 2009er Phasic, und er hat von sich aus jedes Detail erfragt. Vorher sogar an einem neuen Pavo getestet obs auch wirklich passt. Kurze Zeit später habe ich dort noch ein GT Sanction 1.0 gekauft, auch dort hat alles perfekt und reibungslos funktioniert. Er hat sogar deswegen GT überhaupt ins Programm genommen. Also ich kann Deine Aussagen ganz und gar nicht nachvollziehen.


 
Nee schon klar. Habe ich mir auch alles nur ausgedacht? Oder was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juni 2010)

Ich will damit sagen, das es bei mir so gelaufen ist wie es soll. Nebenbei sind hier im Rostocker Thread zwei weitere zufriedene Simplon-Fahrer unterwegs, bei denen es ebenso gelaufen ist.


----------



## Ernster (19. Juni 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich will damit sagen, das es bei mir so gelaufen ist wie es soll. Nebenbei sind hier im Rostocker Thread zwei weitere zufriedene Simplon-Fahrer unterwegs, bei denen es ebenso gelaufen ist.


 
Das ist mir bekannt. Ist ja auch kein Wunder da die Räder ja komplett bei Ihm ankommen. 

Aber vielleicht liegt es einfach daran, dass ihr die meisten Sachen selber macht und eure Aufträge sich auf den normalen und allg. gebräuchlichen Fahrradbedarf und Anspruch beschränken. 

Soll heißen, dass spezielle Dinge die ein gewisses Interesse, Sorgfalt und Verständnis erfordern nicht sein Ding sind. z.B Schlauchreifen, Leichtbaubremsen a la FRM oder exotische Produkte.

Ich nehme es mir einfach einmal heraus zu sagen, dass unsere Ansprüche nicht wirklich zu vergleichen sind, da es bei mir in erster Linie auf Haltbarkeit und Funktion im Rennen ankommt. Und das war auch immer der Grund warum ich die Aufträge bei ihm ausführen ließ. Weil ich natürlich dachte das er Ahnung hat und ich mir keine Gedanken hinsichtlich der korrekten Ausführung der Montagearbeiten machen wollte. Ich will doch nur Rennen fahren ohne mir gedanken machen zu müßen. Ist das wirklich zu viel verlangt?


----------



## zarea (20. Juni 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> fast 30 Leute in der IG, und wieviele sind davon aktiv?


In der IG praktisch keiner. 

Hab gestern mein Auto in die Werkstatt gebracht. Mit Fahrrad zurück macht 70km. (Nicht ganz der direkte Weg  )

Heute war Rundreise -> Eltern, Bank und Brüderchen, macht nochmal 55km.

Aktiv genug?  
Nächstes Mal frage ich meine Ellis ob mein Freund mitessen kann, wenn Du Dich sonst so alleine fühlst.


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (22. Juni 2010)

problem sind doch einfach die bikes mit den man fährt, ich brauche mich keine gruppe rennrädern oder fixies anschliessen oder mtbs mit 100 mm, da ist die laune weg,da fahr ich lieber mir meiner zwiebel zusammen schön entspannt in den "wiesen" wo man richtig was erleben kann und habe da mehr davon, bevor ich krampfhaft mit meinem fully in einer nicht passenden truppe fahre,wenn wir ein richtiges fully treffen machen, bin ich auf jeden fall dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2010)

Neuer Termin: kommender Sonntag. Vorschlag vom letzten Sonntag: entspannte Wohld-Runde.


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (23. Juni 2010)

sonntag kann ich nicht,muß montag morgen nach gb, aber samstag bis 18 uhr gerne...


----------



## Xaser87 (23. Juni 2010)

Ich könnte um 14 uhr in parkentin sein  wenns euch nicht zu spät ist


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> Ich könnte um 14 uhr in parkentin sein  wenns euch nicht zu spät ist



Bei Lory und mir geht nur Sonntag.


----------



## Lory (23. Juni 2010)

@all

Enspannt euch wieder und fahrt mehr Fahrrad, oder auch Wheelie 

@Sonntagsmeeting


> Bei Lory und mir geht nur Sonntag.


Jubb ist leider so.
Samstag bin ich dienstlich noch unterwegs.

Lory


----------



## stubenhocker (23. Juni 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich will damit sagen, das es bei mir so gelaufen ist wie es soll. Nebenbei sind hier im Rostocker Thread zwei weitere zufriedene Simplon-Fahrer unterwegs, bei denen es ebenso gelaufen ist.


 

Kompletträder bestellen und Garantieleistungen abwickeln sind aber 2 verschiedene Dinge: das eine bringt Geld, das andere macht Arbeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (23. Juni 2010)

naja ich hätt ja sonntag zeit aber eben erst ab 14 uhr da ich bis 13 uhr arbeite  würde ja evtl. reichen für ne kleine tour  

jetzt wo das bike wieder fit ist


----------



## Elfriede (26. Juni 2010)

Fährt denn nun am Sonntag einer im Wohld?


----------



## Lory (27. Juni 2010)

Bis jetzt noch nicht. Würde mich spontan entschließen, bin aber für einen Frühstart. Ein wenig Patriotismus kann man schonmal durchgucken lassen und 16 Uhr den TV einschalten.Wenn ich den morgen Früh sehe jemand würde mitkommen, gehts los. Also Elfriede wie sieht es aus?


----------



## Elfriede (28. Juni 2010)

Ach verflixt, nicht mehr gelesen. Jetzt war allein unterwegs...


----------



## stubenhocker (29. Juni 2010)

Start-/Ziel-Bereich fürs MTB-Rennen Schwerin-Paulshöhe sollte 


stubenhocker schrieb:


> Schleifmühlenweg 19.


sein.


----------



## aegluke (29. Juni 2010)

Das Rennen kannst Du vergessen. Es findet nur noch ein Nachwuchsrennen statt... bleibt also nur in Parchim das Straßenrennen


----------



## stubenhocker (29. Juni 2010)

Achso, hatte ich nicht mehr genauer verfolgt.

Dann bis Samstag 11 Uhr!


----------



## skinny63 (9. Juli 2010)

so, aus dem Urlaub zurück, nun also wieder der MTB Alltag in M-V

hier tut sich wenig, also Folgendes zur Anregung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10478

man sieht sich oder eben auch (wieder mal) nicht


----------



## zarea (9. Juli 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10478


Ist das ein Montag?

Ich will auch Urlaub!


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juli 2010)

Da hat Skinny sich verschrieben, die Tour is am Sonntag, also übermorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (9. Juli 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Da hat Skinny sich verschrieben, die Tour is am Sonntag, also übermorgen.



richtig, war verkehrt 

und jetzt ist es korrigiert


----------



## zarea (10. Juli 2010)

Ach so.
Aber ich werde nicht kommen. Das einzig verlockende ist die 2h Fahrt mit Klimaanlage, davor und danach.
Ich werde morgen eine Frühschicht einlegen. Vielleicht, wenn ich aus dem Bett komm.


----------



## skinny63 (19. Juli 2010)

war jetzt nicht so schlimm,
Abkühlung gab es von innen 

sonst ist es ja schön ruhig hier


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2010)

Sommerloch?


----------



## skinny63 (20. Juli 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sommerloch?



da scheinen jetzt aber auch wirklich alle reingefallen zu sein 

Hallo da hinter den PC's. Sitzt Ihr noch oder biket Ihr schon?

draußen sind übrigens schon ganz angenehme Radel-Temperaturen,
falls Ihr das nach dem Strandbesuch lest ...


----------



## Xaser87 (20. Juli 2010)

ich muss erst mal arbeiten und das wochenende 31.7 ist schon verplant - nächstes freie wochenende wäre dann 21 - 22.8  
ansonsten in der woche hab ich auch frei


----------



## skinny63 (20. Juli 2010)

21./22.08. bei mir Rad am Ring

das Wochenende davor ist ebenfalls verplant

ansonsten bin ich für (Schand-) Taten auch unter der Woche zu haben


----------



## IonTempest (21. Juli 2010)

Moin!

...hab dieses WE für's Biken verplant...wollte ein büschen Leute in der City und drum herum "erschrecken" und mein neues Bike einfahren...hoffentlich wird das nicht so'n Schietwetter wie angekündigt...


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2010)

Da wäre ich dabei, kleiner City-Freeride in Rostock, gibt ja genug Treppen 

Bei mir würde der Sonntag gehen, da is Radeln eingeplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IonTempest (21. Juli 2010)

...dann bestell ma vernünftiges Wetter damit ich nicht gleich 'ne Zerlegeaktion starten muß...

...schick mir einfach am Samstag 'ne PN wg. Sonntag, wann Du ca. in HRO bist. Wohn Nähe Bahnhof - kann Dich abholen,- weiß ja jetzt nich wie Du von Gü nach HRO kommst...;o)


----------



## Xaser87 (21. Juli 2010)

wo wollt ihr in Rostock fahren wenns net all zu lange ist komm ich mit 2-3 stunden könnt ich evtl. leider erst ab 14 uhr


----------



## IonTempest (21. Juli 2010)

City und Umgebung...bin für alles zu haben, solange es nicht Hardcore wird,- Bike is grad neu und ich kein Crack...

Ich bin sicher schon vormittags mit'm Bike unterwegs, wenn's Wetter okay ist, hab also keine zeitliche Einschränkung. Wenn's Euch "alten Hasen" nichts ausmacht mit'm Rookie zu fahren.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2010)

Jeder von uns hat mal als Rookie angefangen ;-)


----------



## skinny63 (22. Juli 2010)

Zitat + Kommentar
City => *möglichst nicht, habe Waldfahrrad*
und Umgebung...bin für alles zu haben, solange es nicht Hardcore wird,- 
=>* ja, gerne, Thema ist ja "Touren", nicht "Rennen"*

Bike is grad neu => *macht auch nichts, muss eben eingeweiht werden* 
und ich kein Crack... => *passt schon*

Ich bin sicher schon vormittags mit'm Bike unterwegs, wenn's Wetter okay ist, hab also keine zeitliche Einschränkung. Wenn's Euch "alten Hasen" nichts ausmacht mit'm Rookie zu fahren. => *nö, macht es nicht und alt trifft auch zu, auf mich jedenfalls
*

*was ist noch mal:* Wetter okay?


----------



## IonTempest (22. Juli 2010)

...mit Wetter okay meinte ich, es muß nicht grad strömender Regen sein. Ich muß erstmal nach und nach mitbekommen was wann, wie und womit eingeschmiert werden muß, damit ich lange Freude am Bike hab.

Hatte bis jetzt nur ein Bike von Brüderchen und, naja, Germatec Hardtail mit RST-Gabel und das wurde solange geheizt, bis ich wg. Speichensalat über'n Lenker abgestiegen bin. Und das Bike hat lediglich auf Kette und Zahnkränzen ab und zu mal Balistol (ein Waffenöl) abbekommen. Aber Ihr habt bestimmt den ein oder anderen Tip für mich.
Ich hoffe, auch wenn ein Bike ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist, seht Ihr mir die "Sorge" um mein neues Baby nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juli 2010)

Ion, Gegenvorschlag. Wir Treffen uns in Parkentin am Fischereihof und radeln durch den Wohld. Falls Du nicht weisst wo das is, könnte man sich auch an bekannten Orten treffen, z.B. am Mediamarkt Sievershagen.


----------



## Xaser87 (23. Juli 2010)

wann jetzt noch mal genau uhrzeit technisch ?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juli 2010)

10 Uhr, wie üblich


----------



## IonTempest (23. Juli 2010)

...ich muß leider absagen...mein Wochenende fällt familienbedingt ins Wasser... Vieleicht nächstes WE...sorry... .


----------



## Xaser87 (23. Juli 2010)

oh ja nächstes kann ich  sonntag ?


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (23. Juli 2010)

fährt jemand von euch am 30.07 oder am 31.07,irgendwo nähe rostock bzw in rostock,geht bei mir nur die beiden tage


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juli 2010)

Kona, bisher nicht, aber könnte man einrichten.


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (23. Juli 2010)

dann richte es ein,bin dann endlich mal wieder zurück aus england u habe richtig lust mal wieder zu fahren


----------



## IonTempest (24. Juli 2010)

@Xaser87 werd sehen, ich hoffe doch.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=138557


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juli 2010)

So Leute, es gibt einen

*Plan für Samstag, 31.07.*

Wir treffen uns 10 Uhr am Fischereihof Parkentin, radeln durch den Wohld und die Kühlung nach Bastorf, und retour. Das Tempo wird wie immer dem langsamsten Mitfahrer angepasst.

Falls jemand den Fischereihof nicht kennt, schlage ich als alternativen Treffpunkt den Mediamarkt Sievershagen vor, Start dort 9:30 Uhr. Von dort aus führe ich euch nach Parkentin, wo wir die alten Hasen treffen. Sagt aber bitte Bescheid, nicht das ich dort umsonst warte.

Auf das wir viel Spass haben, und viel Schweiss vergiessen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (29. Juli 2010)

Sieht man sich ggf. am Sonntag in Röbel?


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juli 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> Sieht man sich ggf. am Sonntag in Röbel?



Kaum ;-)


----------



## skinny63 (29. Juli 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> So Leute, es gibt einen
> 
> *Plan für Samstag, 31.07.*
> 
> .... wo wir die alten Hasen treffen. Sagt aber bitte Bescheid, nicht das ich dort umsonst warte.



ick bün all dor, sagt der alte Igel


----------



## sooner (30. Juli 2010)

Habe mal 2 Fragen für morgen: Wird mit MTB oder Rennrad gefahen? Und wie lang ist die Strecke Parkentin - Bastorf (Leuchtturm?) und zurück? Bin am überlegen, ob ich mich euch norgen anschliesse.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2010)

Wir fahren natürlich MTB durchs Gelände. Die Strecke wird so 70-80km und schätzungsweise 600-800hm, also nix dolles. In Bastorf könnte man entscheiden, ob man den einfachen Ostseeradweg zurück nimmt, oder wieder durchs Gelände. Also, gib Dir nen Ruck und komm mit. Die Strecke hat sogar meine Frau schon heil überstanden


----------



## sooner (30. Juli 2010)

MTB ist super, Rennrad wäre nicht einsatzbereit. (Rahmenbruch)  Es ist nur so, dass ich schon 280km der letzten Tage in den Knochen habe, Sonntag muss ich noch 90km fahren, die ich nicht absagen kann, und nach Parkentin und zurück sinds nochmal 30km zusätzlich. Keine Gnade für die Wade heisst das dann wohl. :-D Parkentin - Bastorf könnt ich ja mit euch zusammen fahren und alternativ an der Küste zurück, Rundtouren mag ich rigendwie mehr. Ich geb dann mal zu späterer Stund bescheid ob ich mit dabei bin.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2010)

Sag auch Bescheid, von wo Du startest. Wenn niemand ab Mediamarkt startet, bin ich auch erst in Parkentin am Start.


----------



## sooner (30. Juli 2010)

Also wenn, dann komm ich direkt von HRO zum Parkplatz beim Fischereihof kurz hinter Parkentin. ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2010)

Passt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sooner (30. Juli 2010)

Werde morgen 9 Uhr aufbrechen und mich pünktlich vor 10 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Fischereihof einfinden.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2010)

Prima, dann sind wir aktuell zu dritt, falls Kona und Ion sich nicht noch melden.


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2010)

War ne geniale Runde heute, 62km, der grösste Teil davon prima Trails.

Und Sooner heisst ab heute
Later ;-)


----------



## sooner (31. Juli 2010)

Bitte keine Witze heute, ich kann momentan nur unter Schmerzen lachen, hab ganz schön was abbekommen. ;-) Einige Rippen sind ganz schön geprellt. :-/ Bisschen schade wie es gelaufen ist für mich, war einfach mit dem Terrain völlig überfordert. Bin derartiges vorher auch noch nie gefahren. Lehrgeld für Anfänger. ;-)

Hab am Ende knapp 70km gehabt, mehr war unter den Umständen nicht mehr möglich. Und das "Later" wirst du irgendwann nochmal revidieren, spätestens dann, wenn wir mal Rennrad fahren sollten. ;-) Nichtdestotrotz war es mir schon sehr unangenehm, dass ihr ständig auf mich warten musstet. -.- 

Viele Grüsse
Later *gg*


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2010)

Das Warten ist kein wirkliches Problem, jeder fängt halt mal klein an. Vielleicht fahren wir mal ne Feierabend-Runde mit Fahrtechnik-Lehrer Lory, dann lernste bissl was.

Kennst Du die Radhaus-Runde?

Deinen Rippen gute Besserung.


----------



## Xaser87 (31. Juli 2010)

so doll gestürzt ? seit ihr da runtergeheizt ? hoffentlich ist alles heile Rippentechnisch 

das nächste mal nehm ich mir wieder zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IonTempest (1. August 2010)

...oha, hört sich nicht wirklich gut an,- gute Besserung! Aber tröste Dich,- wär' ich mitgefahren, wären wir jetzt wohl zwei...

Brauch unbedingt die blauen RockShox-Federn für meine Recon, der Standard in rot reicht für meine 75-78kg nicht. Hab heute fast'n Abflug über'n Lenker gemacht, weil die Gabel auf einmal knapp bis "geht nicht mehr" eingetaucht ist und das im Barnstorfer Wald!!!*f**k*

Werd die mal als Ersatzteil bestellen,- kennt ihr jemanden, der Profi genug ist, die zu wechseln? Mag da als Laie wirklich nicht dran rumfummeln auch wenn alle sagen:"is doch sooooo leicht!". Nur wenn's sooo easy ist, warum traut sich das bei Bikemarket, Jordan und Radhaus dann keiner zu?


----------



## TigersClaw (1. August 2010)

Ion, fahr mal zur Radstation am Hauptbahnhof. Dort wird Dir sicher geholfen. Kriegt man aber auch selbst hin, das Manual gibts beim Hersteller. Brauchst glaub ich einen 32er oder 36er Maulschlüssel zu. Lies einfach mal nach.


----------



## aegluke (1. August 2010)

Ist einer von Euch in Braunlage dabei?


----------



## TigersClaw (1. August 2010)

Wann isn was in Braunlage?


----------



## aegluke (1. August 2010)

7.8.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (1. August 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> Ist einer von Euch in Braunlage dabei?



Ich bin für 5 Runden gesetzt.


----------



## aegluke (1. August 2010)

Ich auch  - dann sehen wir uns wohl.


----------



## IonTempest (3. August 2010)

...falls jemand auch in der Woche Bock auf'n kleinen Ausritt hat, kann sich gern melden. Hab erstmal'n paar Wochen Urlaub und war heute schon fleißig den Stadthafen unsicher machen,- Sailbuden-Slalom.


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (4. August 2010)

also bin ab samstag morgen wieder endlich in hro,bis montag(dann eine woche harz),also hro unsicher machen,bin dabei,wohne ja direkt innenstadt


----------



## IonTempest (5. August 2010)

...okay, paßt ja,- wohn auch City. Wann und wo? Vormittags könnte ich bis 12.30, sonst ab ca. 14.00. Pornobrunnen, Neuer Markt oder Kröpitor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (5. August 2010)

14 Uhr könnte vielleicht auch mal für ein Ründchen mit dazu stoßen...


----------



## TigersClaw (5. August 2010)

Sonntag 14 Uhr wäre ich auch dabei. Ich würde aber einen Treffpunkt abseits der Massen vorschlagen. Hauptbahnhof oder so, Richtung Südstadt raus vielleicht, dort gibts dann auch ein paar Treppen für einen zünftigen Town-Freeride ;-)
Von dort aus könnte man Richtung Barnsdorfer Wald ... und falls spontanes Interesse aufkeimt, weiter in den Wohld ;-)


----------



## IonTempest (5. August 2010)

Sonnabend 14Uhr bin ich dabei...Sonntag geht's bei mir nicht.

@Tiger: magst nicht auch am Sonnabend mitkommen?

Barnstorfer Wald ist 'ne Idee, wie wär's denn mit folgender Strecke?

Treff Bahnhofsvorplatz Südseite (da wo die Busse abfahren) -> Südstadt durch die Gartenanlagen -> Neuer Friedhof / Zoo vorbei in -> Barnstorfer Wald -> Bikestrecke Richtung Schutow und von dort durch'n Barnstorfer Wald / Eishalle zurück.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. August 2010)

Beide Tage geht nicht, hab ne Familie die mich auch mal in Anspruch nehmen möchte ;-)

Aber wenn Kona und Elfriede auch Samstag dabei wären, anstatt Sonntag, dann gerne.


----------



## skinny63 (5. August 2010)

ich könnte nur Sonntag, allerdings habe ich eh keine Lust durch die City zu Cruisen

dann muss Herzdame mit mir zur Recknitz fahren


----------



## sooner (5. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... und falls spontanes Interesse aufkeimt, weiter in den Wohld ;-)



Also mein Interesse hat sich  gerade vollständig verflüchtigt. :-D Ich werde vorerst bei meinen Touren im gemässigten Terrain bleiben, habe mir ja auch ganz bewusst ein Race-HT statt Fully zugelegt. Als Offroad-Pendant zum RR eben. ^^ Vielleicht werde ich mal, wenn es mich juckt, ein bisschen üben gehen, mit anderen Pedalen aber.  Mir ist das Verletzungsrisiko doch ein bisschen arg gross, mein Arbeitgeber (übrtigens ein Trailjunkie) fand es nicht so lustig, wie ich auf Arbeit erschienen bin. :-/ 

Viel Spass euch jedenfalls!


----------



## Ernster (5. August 2010)

sooner schrieb:


> Also mein Interesse hat sich gerade vollständig verflüchtigt. :-D Ich werde vorerst bei meinen Touren im gemässigten Terrain bleiben, habe mir ja auch ganz bewusst ein Race-HT statt Fully zugelegt. Als Offroad-Pendant zum RR eben. ^^ Vielleicht werde ich mal, wenn es mich juckt, ein bisschen üben gehen, mit anderen Pedalen aber.  Mir ist das Verletzungsrisiko doch ein bisschen arg gross, mein Arbeitgeber (übrtigens ein Trailjunkie) fand es nicht so lustig, wie ich auf Arbeit erschienen bin. :-/
> 
> Viel Spass euch jedenfalls!


 
Nur mal so eine Frage. Wo gibt es in MV solch Gelände das ein Fully erfordert?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. August 2010)

Ich bin den Wohld auch schon starr/singlespeed gefahren, geht alles. Ein Fully brauchen tut man hier nicht, aber bei uns Älteren ist es angenehmer für die Knochen


----------



## Xaser87 (5. August 2010)

ich könnt auhc nur sonntag... für wlchen tag habt ihr euch entschieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IonTempest (6. August 2010)

...ich nenn' das auch eher "Flachland-ballern". Darum hab ich auch'n AM-Fully und bin nach den ersten 500km sehr zufrieden!
So schicke Berge, wie die Jungs und Mädels von Bionicon haben wir hier leider nicht...da hab ich ja auch mit geliebäugelt aber lohnt das Geld nicht, weil man hier so'n Bike nich mal im Ansatz ausfahren könnte. Bin ohnehin ein...ähm...etwas materialschonender Fahrer.

oT: Macht kein' Schiet, Jungs...sonst muß ich Sonnabend mit Muddi auf die Sail!! War'n Scherz,- welchen Tag nehmen wir?


----------



## TigersClaw (6. August 2010)

Sonntag


----------



## Xaser87 (6. August 2010)

ok dann nehm ich mir sonntag zeit und fahr gleich von der arbeit zum bahnhof dann hab ich die ersten 10 km weg


----------



## Elfriede (6. August 2010)

Dann bin ich wohl wieder raus... Samstag war der Tag der Wahl... Schade, schade...

Hab das Fully aber vermutlich Samstag bei mir in der Südstadtuni-Chemie im Büro stehen, falls jemand spontan die Lust zum Rumgurken verspürt...


----------



## skinny63 (6. August 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Dann bin ich wohl wieder raus... Samstag war der Tag der Wahl... Schade, schade...



Lass dich doch mal in der Woche abends blicken. Spontane Termine dann via Messenger.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. August 2010)

Ich bin auch raus, mir is das Hin und Her echt zuviel. Vielleicht fahr ich einfach am Sonntag um den Plauer See oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (6. August 2010)

Ein Elend!


----------



## Xaser87 (6. August 2010)

heist wer fährt am sonntag nun, da ich ungern zu 2 fahre, lohnt dann für mich nciht extra jemanden zu suchen für den lütten


----------



## Elfriede (6. August 2010)

Samstag


----------



## IonTempest (6. August 2010)

...is ja neckisch hier...

...also ich bin am Samstag 14Uhr am Südeingang vom Hauptbahnhof und warte ca.15min. Wer da ist, ist da...wer nicht, kommt am Sonntag...gleiche Stelle - gleiche Welle.

Werd das WE wohl auf'm Bike verbringen, die Sail nervt jetzt schon..."mein" schöner Stadthafen...randvoll mit fußkranken Heuschrecken.


----------



## Xaser87 (6. August 2010)

heist sonntag wärst nur du "IonTempest" dort richtig?


----------



## IonTempest (6. August 2010)

...jep, es sei denn die, die Sonntag fahren sagen noch'n Treffpunkt an.


----------



## zarea (7. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bin [...] auch schon starr/singlespeed gefahren, geht alles. Ein Fully brauchen tut man hier nicht, aber bei uns Älteren ist es angenehmer für die Knochen


Richtig.


----------



## IonTempest (7. August 2010)

...anscheinend haben wir uns verpaßt. Hab bis 14.20 auf der Südseite gewartet, nur leider niemanden gesehen oder hatte ich Tomaten auf den Augen?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. August 2010)

Ich war wie angekündigt nicht da, weil ich mir gedacht habe, das letzten Endes eh wieder alle kneifen. 

Trotzdem hatte ich eine prima Tour mit netten Freunden und netten Treppen ;-)


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (7. August 2010)

so morgen,sonntag treffen,am besten,ktc kröpeliner tor?wer lust hat melden,aber sehr schnell,bin nachher noch auf geburtstag,und würde dann früher los machen... am besten per mail [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IonTempest (7. August 2010)

...bin dabei. Wann am KTC?


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (7. August 2010)

keine ahnung sage eine zeit aber nicht vor 10.30uhr u schreib mal bitte lieber auf meine mail adresse,muß jetzt nämlich auf geburtstag u kann da nur mails empfangen u beantworten


----------



## IonTempest (7. August 2010)

...hast Post...


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (7. August 2010)

Also bis jetzt kam noch keine Mail an!


----------



## IonTempest (7. August 2010)

...hab nochmal gemailt. Kommt von Web.de,- vieleicht Spamordner?

Wollte 12-13 Uhr am KTC vorschlagen...


----------



## KONA-COILAIR (7. August 2010)

Gut gut kommt sonst noch jemand mit, morgen 13 Uhr Rostock ktc?


----------



## IonTempest (9. August 2010)

...eben schön mitten auf'm Uniplatz mit'm Bike gelegt und das mit nur ca. 10km/h. Zum Glück nichts passiert. Nach dem kurzen Regenschauer sind die Pflastersteine wie gebohnert.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2010)

Und wie wars am Sonntag?


----------



## Ernster (9. August 2010)

IonTempest schrieb:


> ...eben schön mitten auf'm Uniplatz mit'm Bike gelegt und das mit nur ca. 10km/h. Zum Glück nichts passiert. Nach dem kurzen Regenschauer sind die Pflastersteine wie gebohnert.


 
Tja,

so ist das halt wenn man sein Bike nicht artgerecht bewegt. Das Ding was du da fährst heißt Mountainbike! Schön mit den Pornostollenreifen in der Stadt auf nassen Stein. Du bist mir schon ein Held.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IonTempest (9. August 2010)

@ernster: Ah, Du hast natürlich für jedes Wetter die passenden Wechselreifen im Rucksack dabei?
Witzbold,- von wegen artgerecht - soll ich hüpfen, weil's ein Fully ist? Wenn dann sinngemäß eingesetzt, wenn Du mich schon über die Bezeichnung MTB aufklären möchtest,- so viel zum Thema Artikulation.

@Tiger: war leider nichts los, da Kona am Sonnabend zu doll gefeiert hatte. Vieleicht kriegen wir's ja demnächst mal hin.


----------



## Ernster (9. August 2010)

IonTempest schrieb:


> @ernster: Ah, Du hast natürlich für jedes Wetter die passenden Wechselreifen im Rucksack dabei?
> Witzbold,- von wegen artgerecht. Wenn dann sinngemäß eingesetzt, wenn Du mich schon über die Bezeichnung MTB aufklären möchtest,- so viel zum Thema Artikulation.
> 
> @Tiger: war leider nichts los, da Kona am Sonnabend zu doll gefeiert hatte. Vieleicht kriegen wir's ja demnächst mal hin.


 
Ah, wieder einer der frei von Ironie ist. Da hätte ich das "Artgerecht" wohl in Anführungszeichen setzen sollen. Diese dienen nämlich dazu Wörter eines Textes hervorzuheben, zu denen man Stellung nehmen möchte, über die man eine Aussage machen will oder von deren Verwendung man sich  etwa *ironisch* oder durch die Unterlegung eines anderen Sinns  distanzieren möchte.

Und ja, ich wechsle die Reifen entsprechend der Wetterlage da ich im Allgemeinen etwas zügiger unterwegs bin.


----------



## IonTempest (9. August 2010)

...nein, nicht frei von Ironie aber solch' belehrende Kommentare muß ich nicht haben und sicher hast auch Du auch schon mal die Gegebenheiten, wenn auch nur geringfügig, unterschätzt.
Ich bin entsprechend langsam gefahren, konnte nur den Sturz nicht mehr richtig abfangen, weil's zu glitschig war.

Also verschone mich bitte mit "Tipps & Tricks" aus Deinem weitreichenden, allumfassenden Wissensschatz nebst Aufklärung bezüglich deutscher Sprache.
Ich hoffe, daß jemand der anderen mangelndes Ironieverständnis unterstellt zumindest eine sarkastische Meinung vertragen kann. Für mich ist diese Diskussion damit beendet. Danke.


Nachtrag: Um solche "Streitgespräche" zu vermeiden solltest Du vieleicht grundlegend auf die Anwendung der von Dir gegebenen Definition zurückgreifen. Dann ist auch Ernst von Spaß zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Elfriede (10. August 2010)

Leute, kommt schon! Was ist denn hier los? Ich glaube solche kleinlichen Diskussionen hatten wir hier noch nie oder? Bleibt mal locker und nehmt nicht alles so ernst. ;o)


----------



## Elfriede (10. August 2010)

IonTempest schrieb:


> ...eben schön mitten auf'm Uniplatz mit'm Bike gelegt und das mit nur ca. 10km/h. Zum Glück nichts passiert. Nach dem kurzen Regenschauer sind die Pflastersteine wie gebohnert.



Die Touristen wollen ja auch was geboten bekommen für ihr Geld.


----------



## skinny63 (10. August 2010)

dann stellt mal schön einen Hut mit auf, für die Münzen 

... und das mit der Tonlage fiel mir auch schon auf, wäre schade, also locker bleiben.

Titel war ja: "Biker(innen) aus Rostock zum gemeinsamen touren gesucht" und nicht "ebenjene zum gegenseitigen Anmotzen"

Falls z.B. einer gerne Fahrtechnikübungen vorzeigen möchte? 
Gerne lerne ich dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (10. August 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Titel war ja: "Biker(innen) aus Rostock zum gemeinsamen touren gesucht"


Wo Du das gerade ansprichst, gab es in Sachen "(innen)" schon Erfolge?

Ich hab noch was:
Ich war letzte Woche auf Juist zum Arbeiten. Das ist eine Autofreie Insel, und so musste ich mich mit diesem "Transporter" begnügen.





Ich hatte die Woche Sonne, Strand und Meer
Und durfte beruflich Fahrrad fahren, wat war dat scheen.
ätsch.


----------



## skinny63 (10. August 2010)

Sieht vom Lenkwinkel Ja wie ein Flachlandenduro aus 

Und bikerinnen? Kein Problem, zeitweise bringen wir ja unsere besseren Hälften mit

Und ja, bessere Hälfte ist in dem Fall kein Bike


----------



## IonTempest (10. August 2010)

@Elfriede: nicht nur die Touris, auch die Ärzte. Sehnen am Fuß überdehnt,- ich setze bis WE aus.

Zudem entschuldige ich mich, sollte ich mich im Ton vergriffen haben.
Ich war nur über den etwas unpassenden Kommentar verärgert, da wohl fast jeder schon den einen oder anderen "Bodenkontakt" hatte.

Sollte also jemand Tricks für das Fahren mit "Pornostollen auf suuuper griffigem Untergrund" haben, der mache bitte vor,- ich mach nach...


----------



## Elfriede (10. August 2010)

@zarea: Ah, cool. So einen Anhänger hab ich auch noch um Keller stehn. Damit kannst du glaube ich sogar nen Panzer transportieren.

@IonTempest: Naja, wer fix mit den Beinen auf dem Boden ist um sich abzufangen ist klar im Vorteil. Ein nicht zu hoch eingestellter Sattel ist da recht praktisch. Hatte diesen Winter auch so manch brenzliche Situation, in der ich mich grade noch mit ein paar Fußwischern und Gewichtsverlagerung retten konnte.

Aber manchmal hilft alles nichts. In dem Fall am besten schön lang hinklatschen, dann verteilt sich der Schmerz schön großflächig... ;o)


----------



## IonTempest (10. August 2010)

@Elfriede:...den Fuß hatte ich schnell genug unten aber auch der hat keinen Grip bekommen......ergo blieb nur die "Johannes-Paul II-Geste" - kiss the Ground.

Sattel niedriger? Hm, hab ihn so eingestellt, daß wenn ich draufsitze die Beine beim Treten nicht voll durchgestreckt sind und ich mit den Zehen oder besser Vorderfuß im Stehen am Boden ankomme,- wie beim "auf-Zehenspitzen-stehen". Meinst Du besser der ganze Fuß sollte im Sitzen am Boden ankommen? Dann würden die Beine/Knie beim Treten aber einen extremen Winkel einnehmen.
Da wäre ich ernsthaft an Meinungen interessiert. Wenn ich damit meine Sicherheit beim Fahren verbessern kann ohne vermeidbare, gesundheitliche Schäden zu riskieren...vieleicht zur Info: hab jede Menge Titan im Fuß nach Sprunggelenkfraktur und fahre u.a. Rad um meine Sehnen wieder flexibel und die Fuß- und Kniescheibenstellung korrigiert zu bekommen, da der Fuß nach der OP anders steht als die Jahre davor.
U.a. darum kam mir der kleine Unfall gestern und die Folgen heute eher ungelegen.


----------



## IonTempest (12. August 2010)

...so, Fuß ist fast wieder okay...morgen mal vorsichtig antesten. Werd' mal sehen, was ich in Sachen Sattel mache.


----------



## Elfriede (13. August 2010)

"Sattel niedriger? Hm, hab ihn so eingestellt, daß wenn ich draufsitze die Beine beim Treten nicht voll durchgestreckt sind und ich mit den Zehen oder besser Vorderfuß im Stehen am Boden ankomme,- wie beim "auf-Zehenspitzen-stehen". Meinst Du besser der ganze Fuß sollte im Sitzen am Boden ankommen? Dann würden die Beine/Knie beim Treten aber einen extremen Winkel einnehmen."

Das ist alles Gefühlssache... Beim XC Rad auf normalen Touren hab ich den Satte möglichst hoch, im Gelände niedriger. Das Gleiche bei Freerider.
Bei meinem Herrenrad (Stadtschlampe) hab ich den Sattel so, dass ich fast mit dem ganzen Fuss im Sitzen mit leichter Schräglage aufsetzen kann. Aber mit dem Rad fahre ich auch hauptsächlich im Stehen.

Einfach wie es einem am besten gefällt und man sich am sichersten und beweglichsten fühlt.

Aber momentan fühle ich mich eh auf dem Bürostuhl am sichersten. Der ist relativ hoch eingestellt. Hier besteht aber auch keine Rutschgefahr. ;o)


----------



## skinny63 (13. August 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Aber momentan fühle ich mich eh auf dem Bürostuhl am sichersten. Der ist relativ hoch eingestellt. Hier besteht aber auch keine Rutschgefahr. ;o)



Dann pass bloß auf, dass Du die Pensionierung nicht verpasst 

Gibt es schon Adapter von Bürostuhl auf Sattelstange?


----------



## skinny63 (17. August 2010)

genug der Lästerei

gestern spontane Runde mit dem Tiger in Kösterbeck
plötzlich fremde Wesen im Wald, zum Glück hatten sie ihre Bikes dabei:

Herzlich willkommen @Radelmeier & Friends

lasst Euch ja öfter sehen


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen @Radelmeier & Friends
> 
> lasst Euch ja öfter sehen



Ebenso von mir. Und hoffe auch auf neue Mitradler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. August 2010)

hallo,

gibt es in kürze vielleicht mal wieder ne lange Tagestour um Rostock?

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2010)

Bestimmt, musst nur oft genug reinschauen. Wir posten manchmal recht kurzfristig.

Kommendes We, vorzugsweise Sonntag, könnte es was werden.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. August 2010)

oh, sonntag würde passen, naja vielleicht gibts ja ne lange Runde damit das hochkommen lohnt...


----------



## Xaser87 (17. August 2010)

ich bin sonntag auch dabei wenn was geht. hab endlich mla frei und bin kinderlos


----------



## aegluke (18. August 2010)

Fährt einer von euch am Samstag zum Rennen nach Buchholz i.d. Nordheide? Suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab einem Bahnhof auf der Linie Greifswald - Hamburg. Also Greifswald - Stralsund - Rostock - Schwerin - Hamburg (und den üblichen Unterwegshaltestellen).


----------



## Radelmeier (18. August 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> genug der Lästerei
> 
> gestern spontane Runde mit dem Tiger in Kösterbeck
> plötzlich fremde Wesen im Wald, zum Glück hatten sie ihre Bikes dabei:
> ...



Hallo,
ich denke mal, dass es schon öfter klappen wird. Hatte Spaß gemacht, bis auf deine böse Panne.
Hast Du dein Bike wieder hinbekommen?? Habe mir heute auch gleich noch ein Schaltauge bestellt, zur Sicherheit. 
Die verdutzten Gesichter waren aber nicht schlecht, als ich Euch mit Nickname ansprach, war halt immer stiller Mitleser.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. August 2010)

Ich mache folgenden Vorschlag:

Start Sonntag 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Fischereihof Parkentin, lockere Wohld Runde bis Doberaner Wald. Mittags Einkehr im Quellental. 25-30km, das Tempo wie immer dem langsamsten Mitfahrer angepasst.

Für die, die den Fischereihof nicht kennen, alternativer Treffpunkt Mediamarkt im Ostseepark Sievershagen, 9:30 Uhr. Dann aber Bescheid sagen, ich warte dort nicht auf blauen Dunst


----------



## Xaser87 (19. August 2010)

bin da


----------



## Obotrit (19. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich mache folgenden Vorschlag:
> 
> Start Sonntag 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Fischereihof Parkentin, lockere Wohld Runde bis Doberaner Wald. Mittags Einkehr im Quellental. 25-30km, das Tempo wie immer dem langsamsten Mitfahrer angepasst.
> 
> Für die, die den Fischereihof nicht kennen, alternativer Treffpunkt Mediamarkt im Ostseepark Sievershagen, 9:30 Uhr. Dann aber Bescheid sagen, ich warte dort nicht auf blauen Dunst



1. Wohin soll die Runde führen? Einfach so auf blauen Dunst durch den Wohld ein paar Runden drehen?
2. Was heißt locker? Bin auch schon mal mit skinny und lory "locker" gefahren. Ich bin nicht weit gekommen.
3. Wär gut möglich dass ich evtl. am Sonntag dabei bin. 10.00 wäre ich dann beim Fischer. Ansonsten keine Rücksicht nehmen oder warten wenn ich nicht da bin.
4. Der Boden im Wohld hat ne Super Konsistenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. August 2010)

Ganz einfach, die schnellsten warten ab und zu einfach


----------



## Radelmeier (19. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich mache folgenden Vorschlag:
> 
> Start Sonntag 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Fischereihof Parkentin, lockere Wohld Runde bis Doberaner Wald. Mittags Einkehr im Quellental. 25-30km, das Tempo wie immer dem langsamsten Mitfahrer angepasst.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xaser87 (19. August 2010)

gemütlich eben so das jeder bei uns bleibt und mit hält


----------



## TigersClaw (19. August 2010)

Genau 

Radelmeier: Es ist zumindest einen Versuch wert. Es sind anspruchsvolle Stücke dabei, evtl. muss auch mal geschoben werden. Aber es macht auch mehr Spass als in Kösterbeck


----------



## Obotrit (19. August 2010)

@xaser87: gute einstellung
@Tiger: Wohld+Regen=Spaß
@Radelmeier: Meine Frau ist selbst einige Wege mit nem Cityrad gefahren. Sollte sie wohl demnach packen. Es ist auch zu schaffen und wenn nicht wird geschoben. Ich kann auch gut schieben ;-)
*Stärke ist Schwäche zu zeigen*


----------



## TigersClaw (19. August 2010)

Am Sonntag wird es nicht regnen, Regen hab ich abbestellt und es wurd dafür rechtzeitig schönstes Sommerwetter geliefert 

Scheint ja jetzt endlich mal wieder eine vernünftige Gruppengrösse zu werden, prima, so stell ich mir das vor 

Mit dem Cityrad würde ich nicht wirklich in den Wohld wollen, aber starr+Singlespeed bin ich dort auch schon durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (19. August 2010)

Das ist gut, jedoch sollte der Boden schon etwas geschmeidig bleiben. Wo bleibt sonst der Spaß den du angesprochen hast.


----------



## Xaser87 (19. August 2010)

@Obotrit: Ich konnte damals auch oft nicht mithalten daher  soll ja ein Gemeinschaftlicher Ausflug werden da bleiben wa zusammen


----------



## skinny63 (19. August 2010)

was kommen denn hier für negatvie Meinungen hoch ? 

wird schon passen, mit dem gemäßigten Ausflug

wünsche Euch schon mal viel Spass


----------



## Obotrit (20. August 2010)

Richtig! Immer diese negativen Wellen. Das irritiert meine Aura. 
@all: bis Sonntag 10.00 Uhr


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2010)

Nach aktuellem Stand sind wir 6 Radler, falls Vegeta auch kommt, dann 7. Das wird ne lustige Runde


----------



## Cad2 (20. August 2010)

ich würde auch gerne mitkommen, bin aber leider nicht da. bin das wochenende im harz und radel da ein bissle. wird bestimmt auch gut


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2010)

Cad, das wird nicht die letzte Tour, und die näxte Gelegenheit lässt sicher nicht lange auf sich warten


----------



## Cad2 (20. August 2010)

na ich hoffe doch, war auch schon paar mal im wphld. ist ganz nett da. ward ihr auch schon mal in der kühlung? der wald zwischen kühlungsborn und kröpelin, war erst 1mal da aber sind auch paar nette wege dabei. nur die anfahrt is bissle weit


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2010)

Wie bissl weit? Unsere Hausrunde geht von Parkentin bis nach Bastorf und zurück, durch Wohld, Kellerswald, Doberaner Wald und die Kühung 

Das sind gesamt gute 70-80km und 800hm 

Und ja, die Kühlung ist genial, wir haben da letztens erst einen technisch doch recht anspruchsvollen Trail gefunden


----------



## Cad2 (20. August 2010)

coole sache 
ich will ja nicht von hro bis in die kühlung mit bike fahren und denn da noch 20-30km fahren. das muss ja nicht sein. bis parkentin seh ich ja noch ein. sind von mir ja nur 10 oder 11km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (20. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie bissl weit? Unsere Hausrunde geht von Parkentin bis nach Bastorf und zurück, durch Wohld, Kellerswald, Doberaner Wald und die Kühung
> 
> Das sind gesamt gute 70-80km und 800hm
> 
> Und ja, die Kühlung ist genial, wir haben da letztens erst einen technisch doch recht anspruchsvollen Trail gefunden



Du Prolet!


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Du Prolet!



Du Nicht-Radler 

Sonntag 10 Uhr Fischereihof, sieh zu


----------



## Xaser87 (20. August 2010)

ich hoffe mal auf keine pannen aber Andreas(Skinny) kommt ja nicht mit


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2010)

Pannen wurden abbestellt, ebenso wie Regen und schlechtes Wetter, das Paket mit viel Sonne und massig Spass steht hier schon


----------



## Obotrit (21. August 2010)

Ich hoffe aber dass meine 2 letzten Pannen in den letzten zwei Tagen kein schlechtes Omen waren. Ich bin also auf alles gefasst und um 10.00 Uhr beim Fischer.
Bis dennsen.


----------



## skinny63 (23. August 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal auf keine pannen aber Andreas(Skinny) kommt ja nicht mit



Schon wieder negative Wellen 

Ich bin jetzt schon 6 Tage pannenfrei. Jedenfalls mit Bike.

Also nicht immer auf's Schlimme.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2010)

Gestern gabs keine Pannen, nur verdammt viel Spass, und mindestens genauso viel Schweiss 

Dank an alle die dabei waren. Vor allem Respekt an die mitfahrende Dame fürs Durchhalten. Dadd mit der Abfahrt wird auch noch


----------



## Obotrit (23. August 2010)

Da schließ ich mich voll an. Hat wirklich riesigen Spaß gemacht. Kein Stress, einfach pures Vergnügen. Aus Spaß an der Freude. Freu mich aufs nächste mal. Kann ruhig die gleiche Strecke sein ;-)
P.S. und ich hab watt gelernt, Danke.


----------



## zarea (23. August 2010)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt schon 6 Tage pannenfrei. Jedenfalls mit Bike.


Hast Dir schon wieder ein Schaltwerk um die Achse gewickelt?
Kauf Dir `nen Speedhub! 

Ich habs zu spät gelesen, schade, am Sonntag Morgen hatte ich das Fahrrad noch im Kofferraum. Hatte einen kleinen Kurzurlaub gemacht.

Zu Beginn lockeres einrollen.




Die Trails ließen nicht lang auf sich wartern.
Wie man aber an der Stellung des Fahrrades sehen kann, hab ich die falsche Richtung eingeschlagen. Hier zu,mindest.
Der Typ der mir entgegen kam, hat gekuckt, als fällt er vom Glauben ab.




Wo kann ich gewesen sein? hm... Berge sind ja nicht zu sehen.




Ah, jetzt ist klar.
Gott sei Dank, gibt es die Eisenbahn, sonst währe der Brocken ziemlich langweilig.




Zum Schluss noch ein bisschen Kultur:




Hier kreuzen Heinrich-Heine_Weg und die Ilse. Und was zum lesen gibt es auch:




Und dann ging es zurück nach Bad Harzburg, von wo ich auch gestartet war. Ausbäute waren 49,5km und 1535hm


Samstag hab ich dann noch einen Bekannten in Hannover besucht, zusammen sind wir in den Deister gekurbelt, haben dort die Trails gerockt. Hallo-Peng das war Spaß. Zum fotografieren hab ich leider keine Zeit gefunden.
Ausbeute war hier:
100km (Ja genau glatt, davon 70 hin und zurück.) und ca. 1100hm
Und ich kann mich jetzt, ohne zu lügen, Freerider nennen. 
Ach ja, und wie wir im Biergarten und am Stadion vorbei lautstark feststellen durften: Hannover96 führte 2:1 Ich glaube gegen Frankfurt.
(Infos die die Welt nicht braucht.)

Das waren zwei scharfe Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (23. August 2010)

hey zarea, ich war das wochenende auch aufm brocken, bin samstag morgen aus hro los und sonntag abnend wieder zurück. ich war in ilsenburg, nähe von wernigerode. war geil da. der aufstieg zum brocken war gar nicht so schwer.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2010)

Der Aufstieg zum Brocken is stinklangweilig, einmal gemacht und nie wieder. Achtermann oder Wolfswarte sind viel spassiger, vor allem die Abfahrten


----------



## Cad2 (23. August 2010)

der aufstieg ist nicht grad schwierig aber die abfahrten sind schon recht lustig, also nicht die grosse strasse runter sondern die kleinen steinigen waldwege, teilweise technisch sehr anspruchsvoll, macht aber spass.


----------



## zarea (23. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Der Aufstieg zum Brocken is stinklangweilig,


Da geb ich Dir sowas von Recht. Ist nicht mal besonders anstrengend. Das einzige was da Spaß bringt ist der Fußgängerslalom.
Und die jungen Bengels, "Papa, son Fahrrad will ich auch" Sowas in der Richtung hab ich öfter gehört. hihi.

Zu meiner Verteidigung: Ich war wegen der Schmalspurbahn da.


----------



## skinny63 (24. August 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Zu meiner Verteidigung: Ich war wegen der Schmalspurbahn da.



Die Ausrede ist genehmigt 

Die Trails vom Brocken müssen wir noch mal erörtern.

Und ja: Ich hatte mir ein Schaltwerk zerrupft. Dann wieder geflickt und es hat bei "Rad am Ring" gut durchgehalten.

Ausbeute dort: 13 Runden á 8km / 135 hm und fast heil durchgekommen


----------



## TigersClaw (24. August 2010)

*ACHTUNG: Tour-Aufruf !*

am kommenden Sonntag, 29.08., erkunden wir die Sternberger Seenlandschaft.

Auf dem Plan steht folgende Route: 

http://www.bikemap.net/route/669426

Die Route ist teilweise als experimentell anzusehen, wir wissen nicht was uns dort
erwartet, bzw. ob dort überhaupt Wege sind, spontane Änderungen kann es also geben.
Es erwarten uns 73km mit knapp 400hm, also nix Wildes. Aber mindestens eine Treppe
ist im Programm 

Wir treffen uns 10:00 Uhr auf dem grossen Parkplatz an der Hauptstrasse, aus Richtung
Schwerin rechts, aus Richtung Güstrow dann links 

Die Wettervorhersage sieht bisher mittelprächtig aus, ne Regenjacke sollte sicherheitshalber
im Gepäck dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (25. August 2010)

schiet ich hab frühschicht bis 13 uhr arrrrrrr


----------



## elo83 (25. August 2010)

Moin Moin,

ich bin Stephan und komme aus Rostock. Ich bin auch mit dem Fahrradvirus infiziert und wollte fragen, ob ich mich am Sonntag zur Tour in der Sternberger Seenlandschaft anschließen darf.

bis dann


----------



## TigersClaw (25. August 2010)

Hallo Stephan, ja natürlich darfst Du. Wir freuen uns immer über gleichgesinnte Verrückte 

Den Treffpunkt in Sternberg kennst Du?


----------



## elo83 (25. August 2010)

Der Beschreibung nach würde ich diesen Platz anfahren:

53°42'46.57"N

11°49'39.78"E

Gehe ich recht in der Nachnahme, dass die Strecke auch mit einem Hardtrail zuschaffen ist?

bis dann


----------



## TigersClaw (25. August 2010)

Ja sehr anspruchsvoll wird die Strecke sicher nicht werden. Allerdings ist von uns niemand bisher dort gefahren, so das wir nicht wissen was uns erwartet. Hardtail wird trotzdem sicher kein Problem werden.

Ich trete trotzdem mit dem Enduro an


----------



## elo83 (25. August 2010)

Gut, das Risiko gehe ich ein und wenn nicht dann kommt der Sattel etwas tiefer.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. August 2010)

Genau


----------



## Lory (25. August 2010)

Hallo,

bin Sonntag auch am Start, wenn nichts dramatisches dazwischenkommt.

@elo: Interesse an einer Fahrgemeinschaft? 

MFG


----------



## skinny63 (25. August 2010)

Ui: positive Wellen

gut zu sehen, dass es hier mal wieder eine Entwicklung gibt. 

Kann Sonntag leider nicht mitkommen.


----------



## Radelmeier (25. August 2010)

Moin,

ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich kann. Sage noch dann noch Bescheid. Letzten Sonntag war eine super Runde. Hat wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. August 2010)

Ja war es. Wäre schön wenn ihr beide wieder dabei wärt


----------



## Obotrit (26. August 2010)

Bin leider auch nicht dabei - die Tour hätte mich aber interessiert.
P.S. In meiner Gallerie liegt ein Vorentwurf zum Thema "Logo MTB Team MV&Friends"


----------



## Elfriede (26. August 2010)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Bin leider auch nicht dabei - die Tour hätte mich aber interessiert.
> P.S. In meiner Gallerie liegt ein Vorentwurf zum Thema "Logo MTB Team MV&Friends"



Fehlt unten nur noch ein Schwanz und ein paar Schwimmfüße wie bei einer Möwe. Sieht aber so recht schnieke aus.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. August 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Fehlt unten nur noch ein Schwanz und ein paar Schwimmfüße wie bei einer Möwe. Sieht aber so recht schnieke aus.



Nichtradler haben hier kein Mitspracherecht


----------



## Obotrit (27. August 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Fehlt unten nur noch ein Schwanz und ein paar Schwimmfüße wie bei einer Möwe. Sieht aber so recht schnieke aus.


Super Idee! Werde ich mal versuchen. Mal sehen ob ich es am WE schaffe.


----------



## Cad2 (27. August 2010)

soll ja das ganze we durchregnen. da macht das doch kein spass wenn man schon im regen starten muss.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. August 2010)

Im Regen werden wir wohl auch nicht starten.


----------



## zarea (27. August 2010)

Macht kein Quatsch, ich hab extra meine Termine verschoben.

Wetter.de sagt 88% Regenrisiko, aber die lagen bis her immer falsch. Also wird es wohl nicht regnen.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. August 2010)

Machen wir nicht. Biste dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (27. August 2010)

Ja, wenn Ihr fahrt.


----------



## elo83 (27. August 2010)

Abend,

ich komme auf alle Fälle nach Sternberg. So ein bischen Regen, dass kann doch nicht so schlimm werden.

@ Lory: Interesse an einer Fahrgemeinschaft hätte ich grundsätzlich immer. Nur am Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich von Rostock nach Sternberg bzw. Sternberg nach Rostock fahre. Deswegen muss ich diesmal alleine fahren.

bis dann


----------



## atomic66 (30. August 2010)

HI, 

noch etwas mehr als einen Monat und ich komme wieder. Werde dieses Jehr nur meinen Crosser mitbringen. Mal sehen eventuell ergibt sich wieder was.

Gruß
aus der Pfalz
Ben


----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2010)

Hi Ben, Crosser is bei den meissten hier schlecht, entweder Rennrad oder MTB. Aber Du darfst gerne zeigen was Du im Gelände mit dem Crosser leisten kannst


----------



## aegluke (30. August 2010)

Wo habt ihr denn in HRO und Umgebung eine echte MTB-Strecke?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2010)

Fahr einfach mal mit uns mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomic66 (30. August 2010)

Hi aegluke,

also ich komme aus der Pfalz und war auch schon im Scharzwald mit dem Bike unterwegs. Die Jungs habe zwar keine hohen Berge, allerdings sehr schöne Waldgebiete, welche auf keinen Fall flach sind. Esgeht immer schön auf und ab. 

Ich habe das auch nicht gedacht, bis ich mal mit den Jungs unterwegs war. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## atomic66 (30. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hi Ben, Crosser is bei den meissten hier schlecht, entweder Rennrad oder MTB. Aber Du darfst gerne zeigen was Du im Gelände mit dem Crosser leisten kannst



RR ist kein Thema, hab einen zweiten LRS mit RR Bereifung dabei.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## aegluke (30. August 2010)

Ich kenne die Rostocker Gegend ein wenig. Für mich ist MV Crossrevier. Einzig ein paar kurze Abfahrten an der Steilküste sind echte MTB-Stückchen. Oder eben direkt im Strandsand oder im Flachwasser der Ostsee. Da wird's mit Crosser auch spannend.
Die Hügel sind auch eher was um mit dem Crosser drüber zu drücken.


----------



## atomic66 (30. August 2010)

Wo kommst Du her ?


----------



## aegluke (30. August 2010)

Also kommen tue ich aus Parchim - ein bisschen studiert habe ich in HRO und bin in Greifswald hängen geblieben.


----------



## zarea (30. August 2010)

Die Damen und Herren Crosserfahrer und -innen lassen sich bei den Treffen ja nicht sehen.
Der Tiger und ich, wir waren uns gestern einig, dass wir auf einer Tour einen Crosser live erleben wollen. Es geht ja weniger um die Berge. Das ist eine Frage der Gangschaltung. Interessant wird es, wenn man mal auf so einer geraden Waldautobahn hart rechts abbiegt.  

Kommt doch mal mit.


----------



## atomic66 (30. August 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> Also kommen tue ich aus Parchim - ein bisschen studiert habe ich in HRO und bin in Greifswald hängen geblieben.



Ist ein wenig weit um wärend meines Urlaubes eine kleine Runde zu drehen.

GRuß
Ben


----------



## aegluke (30. August 2010)

Interessant wird es, wer da in der Kurve vorne ist und wer das Loch wo wieder zufahren muss... beim MTB-Rennen in Bad Doberan habe ich da auch nur sehr wenig Leute aus meinem Startblock vor mir gesehen.

10.10. bin ich in Dassow, 24.10. in Parchim, 31.10. in Bad Doberan.... zumindest laut meiner jetzigen Terminplanung.


----------



## atomic66 (30. August 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Die Damen und Herren Crosserfahrer und -innen lassen sich bei den Treffen ja nicht sehen.
> Der Tiger und ich, wir waren uns gestern einig, dass wir auf einer Tour einen Crosser live erleben wollen. Es geht ja weniger um die Berge. Das ist eine Frage der Gangschaltung. Interessant wird es, wenn man mal auf so einer geraden Waldautobahn hart rechts abbiegt.
> 
> Kommt doch mal mit.



Ich bin ab den 7.10 für 2,5 Wochen bei Euch. Wenn es passt fahre ich mit. Auch wenn ich dem Crosser immer noch weniger zutraue wie meinem MTB.

GRuß
Ben


----------



## zarea (30. August 2010)

atomic66 schrieb:


> [...] Auch wenn ich dem Crosser immer noch weniger zutraue wie meinem MTB.[...]


Testen kommt am Besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Die Damen und Herren Crosserfahrer und -innen lassen sich bei den Treffen ja nicht sehen.
> Der Tiger und ich, wir waren uns gestern einig, dass wir auf einer Tour einen Crosser live erleben wollen. Es geht ja weniger um die Berge. Das ist eine Frage der Gangschaltung. Interessant wird es, wenn man mal auf so einer geraden Waldautobahn hart rechts abbiegt.
> 
> Kommt doch mal mit.



Die Tour gestern war jedenfalls super, und hat gezeigt das dadd Sternberger Seenland auf jeden Fall den Versuch wert war, ein weiterer Besuch wird sicher folgen.

Im Übrigen waren heute morgen beide Räder platt. Die Tour hat mich also 3 Schläuche und einen Bowdenzug gekostet


----------



## Xaser87 (30. August 2010)

na das hat sich doch dann gelohnt  solange es keine schaltung ist die abfliegt 

hoffe ich bin bei der nächsten auch wieder dabei


----------



## Radelmeier (30. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Tour gestern war jedenfalls super, und hat gezeigt das dadd Sternberger Seenland auf jeden Fall den Versuch wert war, ein weiterer Besuch wird sicher folgen.
> 
> Im Übrigen waren heute morgen beide Räder platt. Die Tour hat mich also 3 Schläuche und einen Bowdenzug gekostet




Immer diese Leichtbaufreaks mit ihren Wurstdärmen im Reifen..
Ich war leider verhindert und Frau mußte arbeiten beide Tage, vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten Ausritt.

PS. War es der abgeknickte Zug, den Du schon lange wechseln wolltest?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2010)

Nein Lorenz, es war der Zug von der Teleskopstütze, der vom Umwerfer hält nach wie vor


----------



## stubenhocker (30. August 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Die Damen und Herren Crosserfahrer und -innen lassen sich bei den Treffen ja nicht sehen.
> Der Tiger und ich, wir waren uns gestern einig, dass wir auf einer Tour einen Crosser live erleben wollen. Es geht ja weniger um die Berge. Das ist eine Frage der Gangschaltung. Interessant wird es, wenn man mal auf so einer geraden Waldautobahn hart rechts abbiegt.


 
Ich bin ja auch einer der Herren von der Crossfahrer-Fraktion, also auch nicht so der Touren-Heini. 
Für Fahrten abseits des Asphalts nehme ich zu 80% eines meiner Crossräder, die 20% deckt das starre (ungefederte) MTB ab. Wenns richtig krachen soll darf dann das Fully ran - das dann aber nicht hier im Land, sondern in den Bergen.
Ich bin der Meinung, das der Crosser die beste Wahl für MV ist: Berge gibts hier nicht, technisch knifflige Passagen oder gar Singletrails gibts nicht viele und wenn, dann eher kurze Strecken, die man öfter hintereinander abfahren müsste, um dem MTB gerecht zu werden. Solche Passagen kann man dann aber auch mit dem Crosser fahren und die Anreise dorthin auf Strasse, Wald- und Forstwegen macht mir wesentlich mehr Spaß als mit 26" und dicken Reifen.

Da geht dann auch kein Bowdenzug für die absenkbare Stütze drauf .
(wozu man die hier braucht erschliesst sich mir noch weniger)

Alex


----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2010)

Ganz einfach: als TDF ... nein nicht Tour de Franz, sondern Treppen-Downhill-Fan ... braucht man sowas


----------



## stubenhocker (30. August 2010)

Solange man noch den Ar...h hinter den Sattel bekommt gehts auch ohne. Funktioniert bei meinen MTB mit ca. 15cm Sattel- (nicht Lenker-)Überhöhung auch. 
Aber das ist jetzt ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Obotrit (30. August 2010)

Anderes Thema: Meine neuen Vorschläge für IG sind online.


----------



## skinny63 (30. August 2010)

Jetzt möchte ich aber auch mal einen

"crosser im Wohld" sehen

Meinetwegen könnt ihr auch auf einem Hochrad durch den Wald touren ...

@aegluke: wir haben keine Startblöcke, da kannste in aller Ruhe vorne fahren oder hinten

Mit Sattelstütze hoch oder runter oder auch ganz im Stehen, Hauptsache alle kommen unverletzt von der Tour zurück und hatten hoffentlich ihren Spaß 

Wenn sich das jetzt für einige so liest, als ob es hier nicht um einen Wettbewerb geht...

Die liegen genau richtig, ist nämlich der Touren Faden und nicht der Marathon- und/oder -crosser vs. MTB oder was sonst noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (31. August 2010)

@skinny: Da muss ich dir völlig recht geben. Der Spaß und die Unversehrtheiten von Mensch und Bike sollten im Vordergrund stehen. Wenn es mal das Rad nicht ganz heil nach Hause schafft, ist es beim nächsten mal trotzdem wieder dabei.
Ein  auf unsere Berge, auf unsere Wälder und unseren Spaß.


----------



## Xaser87 (31. August 2010)

für die nächste tour hat jeder das logo auf seinem Rad 

find das am besten passt zum norden


----------



## TigersClaw (31. August 2010)

Mir gefällt das Logo. Wer künnert sich um Sticker und Trikots?


----------



## aegluke (31. August 2010)

@skinni: 26.9. in Wolgast - für einen sportlich fairen Wettkampf bin ich immer zu haben.


----------



## stubenhocker (31. August 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> für die nächste tour hat jeder das logo auf seinem Rad
> 
> find das am besten passt zum norden


 

Schön das Du Dir Gedanken machst- mir siehts mit dem schwarzen Rand und der Form zu sehr nach "4. Fallschirm-Kampfeinheit Möwe" aus.
Ausserdem fehlen die Berge (oder Treppen).


----------



## aegluke (31. August 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Schön das Du Dir Gedanken machst- mir siehts mit dem schwarzen Rad und der Form zu sehr nach "4. Fallschirm-Kampfeinheit Möwe" aus.
> Ausserdem fehlen die Berge (oder Treppen).



Die Treppen sind dem Antialiasing zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (31. August 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> Die Treppen sind dem Antialiasing zum Opfer gefallen



der ist gut


----------



## skinny63 (31. August 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> @skinni: 26.9. in Wolgast - für einen sportlich fairen Wettkampf bin ich immer zu haben.



Ich nicht...

Bin (meistens) Genussbiker


----------



## skinny63 (31. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Logo. Wer künnert sich um Sticker und Trikots?



Mir auch, viel besser als die Version mit Flügel


----------



## Xaser87 (31. August 2010)

nur einfach ein einzelnes logo auf ein großes trikot sieht ja auch nicht aus. ich guck mal ob ich was find


----------



## aegluke (31. August 2010)

Ich finde das ist Ansichtssache....


----------



## stubenhocker (31. August 2010)

Randgruppensportart 

es kommt aufs RICHTIGE Emblem an :


----------



## aegluke (31. August 2010)

Poser!


----------



## Obotrit (31. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für Euer Feedback. Freut mich das es euch gefällt. Für dunkle Trikots müsste ich nur die Farben umkehren. Allerdings schmeißt die Möwe dann keinen Schatten mehr. Beim beflocken von Trikots ist der Schatten ebenfalls weg. Allerdings sollte an einem Trikot noch mehr zu sehen sein (vlt noch der Name der IG etc.)
@Stubenhocker: dreh das Emblem um und du hast den Berg und die Möwe überfliegt gerade den Wald mit vielen Treppen und Genussbikerstrecken


----------



## Radelmeier (31. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich hasse Möwen, eine sch.. mir jeden Tag mein Hausdach voll, weil die immer von Nachbars gefüttert wird.
Aber das hast Du ja mit dem Klecks in der Mitte berücksichtigt.


----------



## zarea (31. August 2010)

Schickes Logo. 
Es ist kein alberner Schnickschnack drauf, der nach "coole Kinder" aussieht. Das gefällt mir daran.
Vielleicht kann man noch die dicken schwarzen Linien ein bisschen schmaler machen? Die drücken so aufs Gemüht. Vielleicht nur die innere? Ich weiß nicht ob bunt besser aussieht, wahrscheinlich nicht. 
(Natürlich nur, wenn die Trikots noch nicht im Druck sind.  )

Apropos: Falls es ernst gemeint war, ich würde helle Trikots bevorzugen.
Weiß mit schwarz/grauen Applikationen würde prima in meinen Klamottenschrank passen.  Würde mich aber der Mehrheit anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (1. September 2010)

Klar kann man die innere Linie noch etwas verkleinern. Ich hatte das schon mal ausprobiert, jedoch sieht dann die Schrift so dick aus und sticht noch weiter raus. Das große Problem bestand auch darin, dass MTB und TEAM sich in der Anzahl der Buchstaben unterscheiden. Es sah zwischendurch immer so aus als wenn das Wappen kippt oder sehr rechtslastig ist. Aber das wollen wir doch wohl nicht. Wenn jemand auf die Idee kommt etwas einzuleiten, der melde sich bitte bei mir. Zum Druck empfiehlt sich eine Datei in *.PDF oder sogar *.PSD bzw *.EPS. Die Schriftart lautet "Impact".


----------



## Xaser87 (1. September 2010)

ich bin ja für PSD


----------



## TigersClaw (2. September 2010)

Jungs, geht was am We? Könnte ruhig mal jemand anderes einen Touraufruf starten


----------



## stubenhocker (2. September 2010)

Na dann mach ich mal: Sonntag ab ca. 14 Uhr Lubmin-Schwerin. Crosser ist die erste Wahl, Strecke noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. September 2010)

Abgelehnt


----------



## zarea (2. September 2010)

Schade, ich hab keinen Crosser.  Ich könnte vielleicht Fähnchen schwenken, wenn Du in Schwerin ankommst.


Hat das eigentlich letztes Mal geklappt, mit durch die Rostocker City zu heitzen? Währe das was?


----------



## skinny63 (2. September 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Schade, ich hab keinen Crosser.  Ich könnte vielleicht Fähnchen schwenken, wenn Du in Schwerin ankommst.
> 
> Hat das eigentlich letztes Mal geklappt, mit durch die Rostocker City zu heitzen? Währe das was?



Abgelehnt, habe kein City Bike 

Wie wäre es mit ner Seenrunde?
Kummerow, teterow oder ähnliche


----------



## TigersClaw (2. September 2010)

Bin ich dabei.


----------



## mikelory (2. September 2010)

Aloa zusammen!

Würde gern diesen Sonntag (05.09.) mitkommen, jedoch müsste der Startpunkt in der "näheren" Umgebung von Rostock liegen (Umkreis 15-20km), da ich keinen Wagen habe, um weite Strecken zum Startort zurückzulegen. 

Will sagen, vielleicht fahrt ihr ja nochmal eure "Hütter Wohld" (hieß die so?) Strecke nach Bastorf oder so..

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikelory (2. September 2010)

Zum Tourenvorschlag Kummerower See: klingt cool, wäre gern dabei, war noch nicht dort. Hätte allerdings mit Bahn und Bike allein 1,5h Anreiseweg, von daher wäre ich leider raus.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. September 2010)

Vielleicht nimmt Dich einer von den Rostockern mit. Einfach mal vorsichtig anfragen.


----------



## mikelory (2. September 2010)

Ok, hier also meine vorsichtige Anfrage (;-)): Für den Fall, dass noch weitere Rostocker Biker am Wochenende eine Kummerower-See Tour mitmachen wollen, wäre es grandios, wenn jemand mein Radl und mich mitnehmen könnten!!


----------



## pseikow (2. September 2010)

Hi MTB News Crew,

ich will gern am Sonntag bei einer Rostock-MTB-Tour mitmachen.

Ein paar mal war ich schon in Kösterbeck und den umliegenden Wäldern.

Gibt es zufällig an diesem Sonntag wieder ein Tour-Angebot?

Viele Gruesse aus Rostock Ciddy

Norman

PS: ich habe ein Hardtail von Cube


----------



## TigersClaw (2. September 2010)

Ich hätte allerdings auch nix gegen
Wohld, dann könnte ich schonmal das DHi testen


----------



## stubenhocker (2. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hätte allerdings auch nix gegen
> Wohld, dann könnte ich schonmal das DHi testen


 

DHI ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (2. September 2010)

Jubb, GT DHi


----------



## Obotrit (2. September 2010)

Wenn du dein DHi im "Wohld" testen möchtest, dann bin ich am Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr (oder sogar 9.30 Uhr) wieder am Parkplatz Fischer in Parkentin. Alles andere ist mir im Augenblick zu weit wech. Hab Schwierigkeiten mit meinem Wagen.


----------



## stubenhocker (2. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jubb, GT DHi


 
 

Stehen die Gehwegplatten in der Fussgängerzone wirklich so hoch?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. September 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Stehen die Gehwegplatten in der Fussgängerzone wirklich so hoch?



Du verwechselst mich mit einem anderen User dieses Threads, ich habe das DHi für Bikeparks gebaut. Am 30.9. wirds in Braunlage getestet 

Posen in der Fussgängerzone tue ich selten


----------



## Obotrit (2. September 2010)

> Stehen die Gehwegplatten in der Fussgängerzone wirklich so hoch?


Ab Acht werden die Bürgersteige hochgeklappt und dann brauch man das geile Teil, ist doch wohl klar.


----------



## Obotrit (2. September 2010)

Also wie siehts aus: Sonntag - große Runde über Wohld und Kühlung nach Batse. 
Startzeit 0930.
Oder nur Wohld mit großer Pause im Quellental, Startzeit 1000.
Wetter: wolkig, kein Regen, um die 12°-18° C


----------



## zarea (2. September 2010)

Teterow und Kummerow war ich auch noch nicht. Jedenfalls nicht mit dem Bike.
Aber Parkentin ist definitiv dichter.
Hm...schwere Entscheidung.



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jubb, GT DHi


Down Hill injetion?



stubenhocker schrieb:


> Stehen die Gehwegplatten in der Fussgängerzone wirklich so hoch?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. September 2010)

Also Leute:
*
Touraufruf:*

wir fahren am kommenden Sonntag dem 5. September die kleine Wohld-Runde, wie vor 2 Wochen,
inkl. Seniorenteller. ca. 25 km, ein paar nette Anstiege, viele spassige Abfahrten 

*Start: Sonntag 5. September 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Fischereihof in Parkentin*

Das Tempo wird gemütlich bzw. frauenkompatibel, und wer zu schnell ist, muss halt warten 

PS: die Strecke ist mit jedem MTB fahrbar, ich bin dort auch schon starr-singlespeed gefahren ... diesmal trete
ich trotzdem mit dem 20 kg DH-Panzer an 

*Edit sagt: 3000. Beitrag in diesem Thread *


----------



## stubenhocker (2. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ich habe das DHi für Bikeparks gebaut.


 
Dann kann man Dich bestimmt auch am 9.10. beim DirtForce-Rennen in Neubrandenburg bewundern?! Das sollte man sich doch nicht entgehen lassen!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (2. September 2010)

Nein, ich fahre keine Rennen (mehr), aber die Strecke könnte man sich vielleicht mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (2. September 2010)

wäre start zeit um 10 auch ok, muss um halb 2 arbeiten. oder wie lange haben wir das letzte mal gebraucht?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. September 2010)

ACHTUNG: Tourstart ist 10:00 Uhr, NICHT 10:30 Uhr


----------



## mikelory (3. September 2010)

@all: Ich werde defenitiv am 05.09. um 10 Uhr am Fischereihof stehen! Super!

@pseikow: Norman, hey! Wenn Du willst, können wir zusammen zum Fischeihof fahren! treffen wir uns um 09:30 Uhr an der Neptunschwimmhalle! Oder was meinst?


----------



## Obotrit (3. September 2010)

Wie ich schon vorgegriffen habe: Ich bin dabei - 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Fischer in Parkentin. Mal sehen ob ich schon lange Klamotten anziehe


----------



## Xaser87 (3. September 2010)

ja klar komm mit Jacke wil ich sehen


----------



## TigersClaw (3. September 2010)

Aktuell sind die Wetteraussichten super. Die Regenjacke kann zuhause bleiben. Und zieht euch nicht zu warm an, im Wohld kommt ihr mit Sicherheit gut ins Schwitzen


----------



## pseikow (3. September 2010)

Klingt cool, ich bin dabei. Bisschen frueh, aber passt schon, dann hat man nochwas vom heiligen Sonntag. 
Was hat es mit dem Seniorenteller auf sich?
@TigersClaw: Geiles Teil. Sieht ja mal fies brachial aus. ^^ Phat.
@ mikelory : Jo, machen wir. Neptun Schwimmhalle, 9:30 und dann ab nach Parkentin.
Greetz, Norman


----------



## TigersClaw (3. September 2010)

Den Seniorenteller gibts in der Gaststätte im Quellental, ist eine kleine Portion die satt macht, aber nicht so viel das man danach träge wird.


----------



## Obotrit (3. September 2010)

Soll ich mich mal drum kümmern das der Wirt uns nen Tisch freihält? Ham wir ja beim letzten mal gesehen, dass es um die Zeit ganz schön voll wird.
Mal sehen ob ich mich noch durchringen kann mal ne andere Reifenkombi zu fahren. FA vorn und NN hinten würde ich gern mal testen (ebenso auch anders rum). Hat das von Euch schon mal einer gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (3. September 2010)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Soll ich mich mal drum kümmern das der Wirt uns nen Tisch freihält? Ham wir ja beim letzten mal gesehen, dass es um die Zeit ganz schön voll wird.
> Mal sehen ob ich mich noch durchringen kann mal ne andere Reifenkombi zu fahren. FA vorn und NN hinten würde ich gern mal testen (ebenso auch anders rum). Hat das von Euch schon mal einer gemacht?



Die ersten beiden Sachen hören sich gut an!

NN vorne und FA hinten? hmm, probieren geht über studieren, aber theoretisch gibt das nicht so viel Sinn

wir (vermutlich 2) finden uns sonst auch um 10 Uhr bei Fischerparkplatz ein


----------



## Obotrit (3. September 2010)

Tja, vorne in der Kurve mehr Traktion oder hinten (wegen meines Gewichtes von 67 Kg) mehr Grip. Ich weiß aber bis jetzt noch nicht ob ich wegen des Preises mir das wirklich antuen sollte.


----------



## aegluke (3. September 2010)

der NN ist meiner Meinung nach ein schlechter Reifen für Kurven im Grenzbereich. Erst hat er recht viel Grip. Ab einem bestimmten Punkt knicken die Stollen ab und die Kiste bricht aus. Dieser Punkt kündigt sich aber nicht an. Wenn das passiert, kriegt man die Fuhre dann meist nicht mehr gerade gezogen und der Abflug ist vorprogrammiert. Also auf etwas festerem Untergrund, wo dieses Abknicken passiert, nicht zu gebrauchen - und damit nicht als Alltagsreifen.


----------



## Obotrit (3. September 2010)

Solch großes Problem hatte ich mit den NN´s noch nicht. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Aber wie gesagt, durch mein Gewicht hab ich in Kurven vorn ein paar Problemchen und hinten weniger Grip. Da einige Stollen hinten auf Grund meiner Fahrweise hinüber sind würde ich den vorderen nach hinten tauschen und vorn nen FA draufziehen wollen. Ich will also mal testen wollen.


----------



## aegluke (3. September 2010)

Ja, den NN würde ich vorne nur bei Matsch fahren wollen. Ich habe meinen Satz verkauft, der am Neurad dran war und versuche gerade einen Satz Michelin. Hinten ist der NN ok, da schmiert man ja nicht ab.


----------



## Obotrit (3. September 2010)

Michelin würd ich mir nich mal mehr ans Auto bauen. Ich bin auch vorn mit den NN nicht abgeschmiert. Vlt liegts am User


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (3. September 2010)

Mag sein, bin ca. 10kg schwerer - oder einfach schneller in der kurve  und ja, ich teste bei reifen die grenzbereiche aus, damit ich weiss wie weit ich gehen kann - und vor allem, wie es sich kurz vor dem abflug anfühlt. das habe ich beim crosser und beim mtb bisher gemacht und der nobby nic ist da bei mir durchgefallen.


----------



## Obotrit (3. September 2010)

nur wenn du abschmierts bist du nicht mehr schneller   .... doch, schneller unten


----------



## Ernster (3. September 2010)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Solch großes Problem hatte ich mit den NN´s noch nicht. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Aber wie gesagt, durch mein Gewicht hab ich in Kurven vorn ein paar Problemchen und hinten weniger Grip. Da einige Stollen hinten auf Grund meiner Fahrweise hinüber sind würde ich den vorderen nach hinten tauschen und vorn nen FA draufziehen wollen. Ich will also mal testen wollen.


 
Vielleicht solltest du dich zu aller erst einmal mit der Fahrphysik beschäftigen. Gewichtsverlagerung heißt das Zauberwort. Gewicht aufs Vorderrad. Und aegluke kannst du ruhig glauben. Der testet seine Reifen nicht nur so zum Spass.

Mein Tip fürs CC Race Bike. Rocket Ron am Vorderrad und Vredestein Tiger Claw, Vredestein Black Pather o. Spottet Cat am Hinterrad. Sau schnelle Kombi mit ausreichend Gripreserven für den Wettkampf.


----------



## TigersClaw (3. September 2010)

Den Tiger Claw wollte ich auch immer mal testen ... wenn er nicht so deuer wäre


----------



## Xaser87 (3. September 2010)

ich werd 9:30 ebenfals an der NeptunSchwimmhalle sein wenn ihr nix dagegen habt muss ich nciht allein fahren


----------



## TigersClaw (3. September 2010)

Dadd wird ja ne richtig grosse Truppe, nett


----------



## zarea (4. September 2010)

Ich bin für morgen raus.
Bei mir hat sich gestern am Hinterbau ein Lager verabschiedet. 

Das hab ich bemerkt, als ich mit dem kurveninneren Pedal aufgesetzt bin. Kann es denn etwa sein, das durch diesen Ruck das Lager in ritzelnähe sich zerlegt? Aber das sieht aus, als wenn da ein Teil fehlt. Hier im Forum wird ja immer wieder von knacken im Hinterbau geschrieben, ich hab ein Klappern im Selbigen. Na ja, die Gabel hat eh `nen Garantieschaden, dann kann der Herr Mechaniker das gleich mitmachen.

Eigentlich war das Fahrrad ja vor 14 Tagen bei der Durchsicht. Ich bin gespannt, was der Herr von der "Fahrradfachwerkstatt" dazu sagt. (Wahrscheinlich nüscht.)

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. September 2010)

Soviel zum Thema Cube


----------



## aegluke (4. September 2010)

oder zum Thema Fully in MV


----------



## skinny63 (4. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Cube



nunja, ich glaube das hat weniger mit Cube zu tun, als mit dem Sach-Verstand und Engagement der Fach-Händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (4. September 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> oder zum Thema Fully in MV



das war jetzt ein wichtiger Hinweis, no Fully in M-V da werden die Lager mehr strapaziert als anderswo 

@zarea: gutes Gelingen bei der Gesamtinstandsetzung


----------



## Obotrit (4. September 2010)

Ich hab zu morgen gegen 12.00 im Quellental 8 verschwitzte Biker vormerken lassen.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. September 2010)

Perfekt


----------



## pseikow (4. September 2010)

@ Xaser87;
Jo, kein Problem. ´Schwimmhallentreff =D


----------



## Xaser87 (4. September 2010)

jup jup bis morgen


----------



## skinny63 (5. September 2010)

schöne Tour + feines Wetter oder umgekehrt

nette Biker

ordentlich Modder und gut gestärkt im Quellental

22 km + 300 hm, das war noch gemütlich 

in Anbetracht der Teilnehmer fällt mir gerade ein, "Der Wald ist nicht genug..." und Schneewittchen war auch dabei


----------



## TigersClaw (5. September 2010)

Ich fands ganz schön kräftezehrend


----------



## aegluke (5. September 2010)

übrigens: am 12.9. in Loitz bei Demmin gibt's 'nen Straßenrennen für Hobby, falls Ihr euch mal abseits des Waldes die Kante geben wollt.


----------



## mikelory (5. September 2010)

Ebenfalls am kommenden Samstag, 11.09., auf der Straße möglich:

"Fahren im geschlossenen Verband" (habe mal vor ein paar Jahren teilgenommen, dem geschlossenen Feld von ca. 30 Rennradlern wurde durch ein Vorwegfahrendes Polizeifahrzeug der Weg frei gemacht, nette Aktion für das "Fahren im Feld"-Gefühl, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit auf den ca. 80 km waren etwa 31 km/h, also im Feld absolut machbar!)

Am Sonntag 12.09. kann dann jeder für sich auf einer der angebotenen Strecken kämpfen.

Ausschreibung siehe: http://www.radsport-mv.de/termine?task=view_detail&agid=100&year=2010&month=09&day=11

Werde selbst leider nicht teilnehmen können (nach derzeitigem Stand)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikelory (5. September 2010)

Ach so ja: War sehr cool heute, hat Spaß gemacht!!!!!! Danke fürs Mitnehmen!


----------



## TigersClaw (5. September 2010)

Gibt schon einen Terminvorschlag fürs kommende WE:

Am 12.9. Is die Warnow-RTF, Vorschlag ist die 118km Strecke. Rennrad, nicht MTB.


----------



## zarea (5. September 2010)

Tiger, hast Du jetzt etwa genug vom MTB-Fahren?
Sowas kommt dabei raus, wenn man in MV soon Bleimantelrahmen fährt.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. September 2010)

Nein natürlich nicht, Spass gemacht hats ja sowieso. Und zuhause angekommen bin ich nochma los, kleine Treppentour


----------



## zarea (5. September 2010)

Na, da bin ich ja froh.


----------



## Xaser87 (5. September 2010)

jo war schön  nächstes mal ess ich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (6. September 2010)

Jo, bis auf meinen kleinen Abflug war alles super. Das Terrain war auch so wie man es sich wünscht und Spaß hatten sicherlich alle


----------



## pseikow (6. September 2010)

Mir hats auch super gefallen. 
Sehr nette Runde und ultra coole Strecke mit schönen Abfahrten. Jiehr!
Bin auch ein paar mal weggerutscht, aber ein glueck nicht doll hingeflogen.


----------



## pseikow (6. September 2010)

*Touraufruf*
Morgen also *Dienstag*, 07. September 2010 kleine MTB Tour. 
Start: *Neuer Markt*, *18:00* Uhr
Route wird spontan entschieden: z.b. nach Kösterbeck


----------



## TigersClaw (6. September 2010)

Ohne mich, keine Zeit


----------



## pseikow (8. September 2010)

Also ich wuerd ja gern das Quellental-Stativ-Foto sehen. =}


----------



## pseikow (8. September 2010)

*TOURAUFRUF*

Donnerstag, 09.09.2010, gegen 18:00 Uhr, Rostock


----------



## Obotrit (8. September 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> Also ich wuerd ja gern das Quellental-Stativ-Foto sehen.


...lag nur bei mir in der Gallerie


----------



## Lory (8. September 2010)

> TOURAUFRUF
> 
> Donnerstag, 09.09.2010, gegen 18:00 Uhr, Rostock



Startort? 
Route?


----------



## TigersClaw (8. September 2010)

Lory schrieb:


> Startort?
> Route?



Täte mich auch interessieren. Am liebsten irgendwo, wo es viele Treppen gibt )


----------



## pseikow (9. September 2010)

*TOURAUFRUF*

Donnerstag, 09.09.2010, 18:00 Uhr, Rostock, Neuer Markt, Springbrunnen

Kontakt: 0174 8522225

Wir fahren nach Kösterbeck und dort durchn Wald kreuz und quer oder es bietet sich ein anderer Führer an. =)

Greetz, Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. September 2010)

Schau mal, zwischen 18-20 Uhr soll das Wetter erträglich werden ... wenn die Voraussagen stimmen.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. September 2010)

Also ich bin raus für heute, mir wachsen schon
Schwimmhäute zwischen den Fingern


----------



## pseikow (9. September 2010)

Ok, sieht ziemlich regnerisch aus. Und es soll noch mehr regnen, zur Nacht hin.

Ich werd trotzdem beim Springbrunnen guggn, ob sich doch jemand traut. =]


----------



## pseikow (9. September 2010)

Gut, keiner da. *Puuh. Ich haette mich sonst eh nur wieder selbst verletzt auf rutschigen Holzbrücken.

Evtl Sonntag ne Tour hier in da Nähe?


----------



## TigersClaw (9. September 2010)

Sonntag ist Warnow-RTF angesetzt, 118 km Rennrad.


----------



## zarea (10. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sonntag ist Warnow-RTF angesetzt, 118 km Rennrad.


Das zählt hier im MTB-Forum nicht.


----------



## pseikow (10. September 2010)

Genau ^^
Also ich hab eh kein Rennrad.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. September 2010)

Deswegen gibts auch keinen Touraufruf


----------



## zarea (10. September 2010)

Da hab ich dann wohl was falsch verstanden.



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gibt schon einen Terminvorschlag fürs kommende WE:
> 
> Am 12.9. Is die Warnow-RTF, Vorschlag ist die 118km Strecke. Rennrad, nicht MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (10. September 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


>


Super, da kann man sich noch in der Luft überlegen, wo es gleich weh tun soll.


----------



## Obotrit (10. September 2010)

Ich starte auch keinen Aufruf - bin am WE mit Frauchen unterwegs. Vielleicht stelle ich am Sonntagvormittag hier im Wohld noch was an. Würde mich da aber noch mal Samstag melden. Wer Lust hätte...? Also bis jetzt nix genaues.


----------



## pseikow (11. September 2010)

*TOURAUFRUF*

Zeit: 12:30, Sonntag, 12.09.2010
Ort: Rostock, Neuer Markt, Springbrunnen
Route: Kösterbeck, im Wald
Teilnehmer: 2 bis jetzt :>

Wir sind flexibel, was Zeit und Route betrifft.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. September 2010)

Bilanz von gestern: 120km, 3:49h reine Fahrzeit, 31.5er Schnitt, 160er Puls-Durchschnitt und zwei ziemlich schwere Beine danach. Am Ziel gabs legger Erdinger + Grillsteak.

Vermisst haben wir Mister Sooner, er wollte uns doch zeigen was er kann


----------



## Mirageknight (13. September 2010)

hallo an alle^^  ich bin der neue^^

Pseikow und ich wollen morgen mal wieder ein bisschen fahren, Treff ist 18 uhr auf dem neuen markt. Hat wer lust mitzukommen? Was die Strecke angeht sind wir flexibel

Wann fahrt ihr mal wieder in einer größeren Gruppe nach Parkentin? würde diesmal gerne mitkommen^^


----------



## TigersClaw (13. September 2010)

Mirageknight schrieb:


> Wann fahrt ihr mal wieder in einer größeren Gruppe nach Parkentin? würde diesmal gerne mitkommen^^



Das kann dauern. Kommendes WE ist RTF in Laage angesagt, das WE danach Brocken Rocken im Harz, und die zwei WEs danach Tour de Allee in Stralsund/Rügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirageknight (13. September 2010)

oha... da hab ich mir ja die beste zeit zum fragen ausgesucht


----------



## pseikow (13. September 2010)

Kommendes WE bin ich auf Borkum. www.borkum-beachrace.de

Aber danach kriegen wir das schon nochmal hin. =)


----------



## Lory (13. September 2010)

Mirageknight schrieb:
			
		

> Wann fahrt ihr mal wieder in einer größeren Gruppe nach Parkentin?


Warum muss es eine größere Gruppe sein?

Wenn du auch unter der Woche mal Zeit hast lässt sich da auch was machen


----------



## Mirageknight (14. September 2010)

es muss eigentlich keine größere Gruppe sein und da ja momentan semesterferien sind hab ich eigentlich so gut wie immer zeit

schlag was vor^^


----------



## Xaser87 (14. September 2010)

donnerstag ab 10 - 15 uhr


----------



## Lory (14. September 2010)

xaser87 schrieb:
			
		

> donnerstag ab 10 - 15 uhr


Hast wohl Nachtschicht? 
Die Uhrzeit geht bei mir net. 

Ich mach mal ein Vorschlag für morgen 15.9. 13.30 Uhr Treffpunkt ist am Südstadt Center (Ecke Nobelstarße/Südring).
Tour geht dann so Richtung Hütter Wohld oder flach durch den Fahrenholzer Holz.


----------



## Ernster (14. September 2010)

Es ist Zeit um ein wenig Spaß zu haben. Für alle die es nicht wissen, es ist September. Zeit um aufzuwachen. Die Cross-Saison steht vor der Tür. 
Wie sieht es aus? Wer hat Lust? Trainingsrennen am 18/19.09 am Hasenberg (oder alternative Strecke?)
Eine perfekte Gelegenheit, um die Form vor der endgültigen Cross-Saison zu testen. 
Also, an alle die ein Mountainbike oder Cyclocrosser ihr Eigen nennen und natürlich Spaß am sportlichen Wettbewerb haben sind hiermit aufgefordert sich zu äußern. Um so mehr Teilnehmer sich finden um so besser wird es.

p.s. gefahren wird auf eigene Gefahr!

Mehr Infos hier:http://www.team-radsport.de/post-trainingsrennen


----------



## Mirageknight (14. September 2010)

ich hab sowohl donnerstag als auch morgen Zeit, aber ich warne euch, ich bin momentan überhaupt nicht in Form... könnte also sein das ich euch ein bisschen bremse


----------



## stubenhocker (14. September 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus? Wer hat Lust?


 
Ich wäre sehr gern dabei, leider bin ich seit ein paar Tagen krank und werde erst wieder in der nächsten Woche aufs Rad steigen.


----------



## Lory (14. September 2010)

Lory schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach mal ein Vorschlag für morgen 15.9. 13.30 Uhr Treffpunkt ist am Südstadt Center (Ecke Nobelstarße/Südring).
> Tour geht dann so Richtung Hütter Wohld oder flach durch den Fahrenholzer Holz.


Wer ist morgen dabei?
(Nicht das ich um sonst im Regen stehe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirageknight (14. September 2010)

ich werde da sein!


----------



## Lory (15. September 2010)

Mirageknight schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde da sein!


Dann weiß ich erstmal bescheid. Wenn noch jemand kommt sind wir eine Gruppe


----------



## TigersClaw (15. September 2010)

Ich schau ma ob ich es einrichten kann ;-)


----------



## Xaser87 (15. September 2010)

hab leider spät


----------



## pseikow (15. September 2010)

*TOURAUFRUF* 

nach Parkentin
17:20, Doberaner Platz, Rostock-Ciddy
HEUTE, 15.09.2010 =)
Teilnehmer: 2 bisher
Bitte melden, falls wer mitwill: 0174 8522225


----------



## TigersClaw (15. September 2010)

Wie waren die Touren?


----------



## skinny63 (15. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie waren die Touren?



Ja, war gut. 32 km mit 500 hm

Allerdings musste ich alleine fahren.


----------



## pseikow (16. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie waren die Touren?



Super.
Wir sind kreuz und quer gefahren durch den Wohld-Wald. Nur leider haben wir nicht genau die Route gefunden wie bei der 8-Mann-Tour.
Trotzdem sehr schön und Schweißtreibend!  =)
Ca. 45 Km


----------



## Lory (16. September 2010)

> Wie waren die Touren?



Strecke: 46,5 km
Hömies: 453 hm

Ging gut auf und ab. Mirageknight war aber auch nicht klein zu kriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirageknight (16. September 2010)

naja lori^^ nu übertreib mal nicht^^

tour war aber super, dass es nur 453 hm waren hät ich nicht gedacht... mir kams zwischendurch um einiges mehr vor ~.~


----------



## TigersClaw (16. September 2010)

Gibts schon ne Planung für Sonntag?


----------



## Obotrit (17. September 2010)

Also Sonntag hätte ich schon bissl Bock durch´n Wald zu rocken. Vlt auch mal bis Kühlungsborn durch die Kühlung und dann über Heiligendamm zurück. Letztes WE hatte ich das Vergnügen bis Rerik zu fahren. Schöne 60 km !


----------



## TigersClaw (17. September 2010)

Denn mach nen Touraufruf, ich bin dabei. Vorschlag Wohld bis Bastorf


----------



## TigersClaw (17. September 2010)

Nagut ich mach mal zwei Vorschläge:

1. Fischereihof Parkentin, Wohld, Kühlung, Bastorf, zurück selbe Strecke, oder den Ostseeküstenradweg.

2. Rostock City-Freeride, soll heissen Fussgänger-Slalom mit eingebauten Treppen-Downhills, wahlweise wettkampfmässiges Spaziergänger-Umnieten und Hunde-Plattfahren )

OT: Hab heute gesehen das alten Kanonenberg in Rostock ein megagenialer Treppendownhill im Bau ist. Der wird auf jeden Fall mal gefahren


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (18. September 2010)

moinsen @ all

ich bin ehemaliger rostocker und wollte mal wissen ob die trails im barnstorfer wald noch gibt.??

ich meine die gegenüber vom zoo-parkplatz!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (18. September 2010)

Ja gibt es, aber lohnen sich nicht, der Barnsdorfer Wald ist für gepflegtes Trailsurfen viel zu klein.


----------



## Lory (18. September 2010)

> trails im barnstorfer wald noch gibt.??


Die gibt es noch, ist aber stark zur Dirtstrecke mutiert


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (18. September 2010)

wie siehts mit der dem downhill in teterow aus, und weiss jemand wo der da ist?


----------



## TigersClaw (18. September 2010)

Ja weiss ich, und sofern sich hier heute nix mehr tut, bin ich morgen dort


----------



## IonTempest (19. September 2010)

@Tiger: Rostock City-Freeride, soll heissen Fussgänger-Slalom mit eingebauten Treppen-Downhills, wahlweise wettkampfmässiges Spaziergänger-Umnieten und Hunde-Plattfahren )

...ich hab's erst jetzt gelesen...so'n Schiet,- wäre doch genau mein Fall gewesen...


----------



## tempest-boy (20. September 2010)

Hi, bin wohl der Neue aus Hro... Plant ihr ggf für Do ( 23.9.) ne Tour ???


----------



## IonTempest (21. September 2010)

...in der Woche wird das vieleicht etwas schwierig aber ich wäre dabei.
An was hast'n gedacht? Durch Feld und Wald Pilze und Modder sammeln oder lange Strampelstrecke?

...nur Dein Nick verwirrt mich etwas. ...Du "Sturmbruder".


----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2010)

Macht einfach einen Vorschlag. Donnerstag könnte bei mir auch klappen.


----------



## Xaser87 (21. September 2010)

evtl. 2 oder 3.10 ne größere Tour ?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2010)

Da sind wir im Harz beim Brocken Rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseikow (21. September 2010)

Ich waer auch fuer Donnerstag, 23. zu haben. - Am liebsten Nachmittags. Modderpilze sammeln klingt sehr gut. =D
Vielleicht im Parkentinwald oder in Kösterbeck?





Am 03.10.2010 bin ich hier: http://www.wehlaberg-bike-marathon.de/


----------



## Mirageknight (21. September 2010)

ja Donnerstag klingt gut, bin schon viel zu lange nicht mehr gefahren. Ich wär für Modder sammeln hört sich nach Spaß an, will mal wieder richtig rumsauen


----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2010)

Dann schlage ich einfach mal Donnerstag 16 Uhr vor, Treffpunkt Südstadtcenter, Route wird spontan entschieden.


----------



## Xaser87 (21. September 2010)

bin auch dabei  wie lange wird die strecke sein wegen zeit ect.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2010)

Plan einfach 10 Stunden ein, dann passt das ... länger wirds sicher nicht werden )

Und Licht sicherheitshalber einpacken )


----------



## IonTempest (21. September 2010)

...vernünftige Biker haben immer ein Zelt im Rucksack, da spielt die Dauer keine Rolle! Do treffen am Südstadcenter ist gut,- bin da.


----------



## Xaser87 (21. September 2010)

nicht wenn du ein kleinen biker hast da heim  da ist zeit mangelware 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY2_lqfYFFE"]YouTube        - MOV06734[/nomedia]


----------



## IonTempest (21. September 2010)

Da hast Du natürlich Recht...'nen süßen Fratz haste.



PS: http://radio.q-dance.nl/ ...schein ja zu passen.


----------



## Xaser87 (21. September 2010)

schick hörst du auch q dance radio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (21. September 2010)

würde auch gerne mitkommen, fahre aber schon gegen 12uhr in wohld mit meinen bruder.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2010)

Willst Du ein Schild? 

Seit halt einfach 16 Uhr am Südstadtcenter.


----------



## IonTempest (21. September 2010)

@Xaser: Jep! Fear.FM gibt's ja leider nicht mehr.

HardStyle-Riders-HRO


----------



## Cad2 (21. September 2010)

fährt morgen auch jemand?


----------



## Lory (22. September 2010)

> fährt morgen auch jemand?


Könnte durchaus passieren. Hab aber noch nichts festgelegt. Bin für Vorschläge aber offen. Der Nachmittag so ab 14/ 14.30 würde mir ganz gut gefallen.



> wie lange wird die strecke sein wegen zeit ect


Am Donnerstag wird die Fahrzeit je nach Strecke 2-3 Stunden sein. (Jedenfalls gilt dies für mich )


----------



## Xaser87 (22. September 2010)

Lory schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag wird die Fahrzeit je nach Strecke 2-3 Stunden sein. (Jedenfalls gilt dies für mich )



gut länger kann ich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (23. September 2010)

gut also heute Südstadtcenter 16 uhr  bis später^^


----------



## TigersClaw (23. September 2010)

Genau


----------



## Obotrit (23. September 2010)

na dass sind ja tolle Zeiten...
@pseikow: fährst du jetzt schon mit nem nummernschild? selbst gemalt?


----------



## pseikow (23. September 2010)

Obotrit schrieb:


> @pseikow: fährst du jetzt schon mit nem nummernschild? selbst gemalt?



... spricht sich wohl rum auf den Straßen.


----------



## Obotrit (23. September 2010)

nee, hab dich heute früh an der Stadthalle gesehen - sah zum schießen aus. Hatte gedacht es sei ein Rennen am frühen morgen.
Zum WE am 02./03.10. toure ich durch die Wälder um Doberan. Näheres dann in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## pseikow (23. September 2010)

Obotrit schrieb:


> nee, hab dich heute früh an der Stadthalle gesehen - sah zum schießen aus. Hatte gedacht es sei ein Rennen am frühen morgen.


Das wunderschöne Schild bleibt so lang dran, bis es abfällt. Oder bis es ein neues gibt =)


----------



## Xaser87 (23. September 2010)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Zum WE am 02./03.10. toure ich durch die Wälder um Doberan. Näheres dann in den nächsten Tagen.



komm ich mit evtl. ne kleine nacht fahrt? interesse ?


----------



## IonTempest (23. September 2010)

...so, ich mach mich dann auch mal langsam fertig. Bin auch 16Uhr am Südstadtcenter.

@Xaser: www.myspace.com/qrystalcortex ...vieleicht gefällt's Dir...ist von mir... . (nicht wundern, wirst über MeinVZ weitergeleitet, warum weiß ich nich)


----------



## Mirageknight (23. September 2010)

so.... zu 6. gestartet, zu 3. in Rostock angekommen... naja n bisschen schwund gibts ja immer^^ war ne tolle tour, 48 km zeigte mir mein zähler zuhause an


----------



## TigersClaw (23. September 2010)

Ich hatte 42km auffe Uhr. Aber war ne prima Tour. Gerne wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IonTempest (23. September 2010)

...war wirklich lustig, bin nur fix und foxi. Sorry, daß ich zum Ende hin 'ne Bremse war aber so'n sehr fluffiger Waldboden war bei mir bisher selten.


----------



## Xaser87 (23. September 2010)

ah jetzt hab ich erst nen gesicht zu dem hardstyle menschen  hat klick gemacht ^^

hatte vor der tour schon 22km stehen + 42 etwa von steffen. Hat super spass gemacht das nächste mal fahren wir später los damit man mal im dunkeln fahren kann


----------



## Lory (24. September 2010)

IonTempest schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sorry, daß ich zum Ende hin 'ne Bremse war...


Ne nix Bremse. Wir nehmen jeden mit und machen immer wieder Pausen, so dass jeder mitkommen kann
Einige Ausprüche darfst du nicht so ernst nehmen, im Rausch des Adrenalines passiert das manchmal



			
				Xaser87 schrieb:
			
		

> das nächste mal fahren wir später los damit man mal im dunkeln fahren kann


Als wir in HRO ankamen war es dunkel. Im dichten Wald war es mit den Lichtverhältnissen teilweise auch schon so das man eine Lampe gebraucht hätte.

Lory


----------



## Obotrit (24. September 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> komm ich mit evtl. ne kleine nacht fahrt? interesse ?



Mit meiner Funzel komm ich nicht weit. Müsste mir dann noch zwei andere ausleihen. Dann seh ich aber aus wie ein LKW.


----------



## stubenhocker (24. September 2010)

..dann kauf Dir doch lieber eine ordentliche.

Mein gestriges Strassentraining ging in der letzten Stunde im Dunkeln und dank der gescheiten Lampe hat der Gegenverkehr -Autos- abgeblendet. Ich dann auch.


----------



## Obotrit (24. September 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> ..dann kauf Dir doch lieber eine ordentliche.



Darauf hab ich nur gewartet. Gewöhnlicher Weise ist ein Lampe für Tagfahrten nicht notwendig, oder nutzt du auch Tagfahrlicht?


----------



## Xaser87 (24. September 2010)

ich hab noch meine ältere lampenimmste die noch dazu


----------



## IonTempest (24. September 2010)

...nimm meine


----------



## stubenhocker (25. September 2010)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Gewöhnlicher Weise ist ein Lampe für Tagfahrten nicht notwendig, oder nutzt du auch Tagfahrlicht?


 
Logisch lass ich die Lampe auch am Tag an, dann finde ich sie nämlich im Dunkeln besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirageknight (27. September 2010)

moin, hat morgen wer Lust zu fahren? bin flexibel was die Zeit angeht (solange es nachmittags is)

mfg Mirage


----------



## TigersClaw (27. September 2010)

Ich, aber bei mir ist morgen Packen für BrockenRocken angesacht


----------



## maik85 (27. September 2010)

juhu...
möchte gern nen rad los werden.
nen ghost fr mit bomber 66 rcv( gabel 3monate alt) , fox vanilla r dämpfer, saint kurbeln, shimano deore bremsen(neue scheiben + bremsbacken hinten und vorn) sram x7 (9fach) koplett in einen top zustand. Neu preis 2.499 und würde es abgeben für 1.100. perfekt für leute die 1.70 - 1.85 groß sind. bitte melden bei interesse...


----------



## TigersClaw (27. September 2010)

Wenn Du schon unseren Thread missbrauchst, dann machs bitte richtig, und sorge für Fotos und Preisangabe.


----------



## Mirageknight (27. September 2010)

kann man seinen Spam nicht löschen lassen?^^

und preis hat er doch angegeben^^ hoffentlich will er da nix geklautes verticken...


----------



## TigersClaw (27. September 2010)

Ich meinte einen ernsthaften Preis. Für seine Preisvorstellung gabs das doch neu im Ausverkauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (28. September 2010)

IonTempest schrieb:


> ...nimm meine



ich hätte eher an sowas gedacht


----------



## Ernster (28. September 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Logisch lass ich die Lampe auch am Tag an, dann finde ich sie nämlich im Dunkeln besser.


 
Hallo Alexversuche es erst garnicht. In diesem Fred findest du keinen MTB'ler der Ahnung hinsichtlich des gezielten Trainingsaufbaus besitzt(bekannte Teamfahrer natürlich ausgenommen). Ansonsten würden sie das Problem der Winterabendstunden kennen. Wie sieht es aus? Cyclocross Parchim? Gibt auch ein Hobbyrennen mit freier Radwahl. Oder hast du entlich eine Lizens? Die anderen werden erst garnicht gefragt da von denen eh keiner kommt. Die Strecke ist viel zu Schweißtreibent und vermutlich ist sie ihnen auch noch zu einfach.


----------



## stubenhocker (28. September 2010)

Hallo Kai,

Lizenz ist da, kam aber nicht im geplanten Umfang zum Einsatz (Krankheit, keine Zeit).
Parchim weiß ich noch nicht- das ist am Ende der Ferien und da wollte ich mit unserer Tochter noch im Elbsandsteingebirge umherkraxeln...
Dassow wollte ich, ist aber leider gestrichen. 
Wird wieder ein CX-Wochenende in Gützkow geplant? Schön fände ich auch ein kleines CX-Jahresabschluss-Treffen ohne Zeitnahme; Darss oder um die Müritz oder sowas.

Morgen gehts aber erstmal auf Kurzbesuch in die Toskana, das Diamant ausführen (klickerdiklack) 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## pseikow (28. September 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus? Cyclocross Parchim? Gibt auch ein Hobbyrennen mit freier Radwahl. Oder hast du entlich eine Lizens? Die anderen werden erst garnicht gefragt da von denen eh keiner kommt. Die Strecke ist viel zu Schweißtreibent und vermutlich ist sie ihnen auch noch zu einfach.



Ich bin da. Am 24. Oktober.
Die Strecke ist wirklich Schweißtreibend. ^^ Bin letztens 5 Runden gefahren und war fertig.


----------



## atomic66 (28. September 2010)

Hi,

nur noch wenige Tage bis zum 7.Oktober !!! Was so viel bedeutet wie Urlaub. Ich werden dann bis zum 23.10. mit meinen Crosser bei Euch verweilen. Dabei hab ich auch einen LRS für die Strasse. Ich hoffe wir haben wieder die Möglichkeit zusammen zu starten.

GRuß
Ben


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2010)

Ben, am 8. oder 9. is Tour der Alleen auf Rügen, dort werden wir mit dem Rennrad antreten, Strecke sicher so um die 120km, das reicht uns.


----------



## stubenhocker (28. September 2010)

TdA ist am 9.10., Strecken 46/74/111km. Das Ganze ist eine Ausfahrt im geschlossenen Feld mit 3 Starterfeldern in verschiedenen Tempi, also kein Rennen.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2010)

Genau, für uns dann also die 111er Strecke.

Das geschlossene Feld kannst Du allerdings getrost vergessen, das funktioniert nie.


----------



## atomic66 (28. September 2010)

Hab gerade mal geschaut. Das sind von meiner FeWo fast 2,5 Stunden einfach. Ich glaube das ist mir der Spaß, auch wenn es sich sehr interessnt anhört, nicht wert.

GRuß
BEn


----------



## Obotrit (29. September 2010)

Ich mach mal nen Aufruf für Samstag den 2.10. oder evtl. Sonntag den 3.10. jeweils ab 10.30 Uhr. Treffpunkt: Fischerparkplatz, Tour: Hütter Wohld -> Kellerswald -> Brodhagen -> Reddelich -> Kühlung -> Hohen Niendorf -> Mechelsdorf -> Kägsdorf -> Kühlungsborn -> Heiligendamm und durch den Wald zurück nach Parkentin
Wetter: es soll nicht regnen, bis 15°C, Wind aus südl. Richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. September 2010)

hallo,

wie weit wär den die Runde so?

mfg


----------



## Obotrit (29. September 2010)

also wenn ich die Tour von DBR bis Rerik mache, dann sind es 60 km - es sollten also ca. 50 km werden.


----------



## Xaser87 (29. September 2010)

wenn du es am sonntag machst kann ich mit kommen


----------



## skinny63 (29. September 2010)

Viel Spaß euch dabei


----------



## Obotrit (30. September 2010)

ok, dann sonntag 10.30 - Streckenänderung bei Bedarf natürlich möglich - ein wenig Nahrung bitte mitnehmen!
@skinny: danke


----------



## Xaser87 (30. September 2010)

ok fischerreiparkplatz parkentin 
hab den ganzen tag zeit^^


----------



## Obotrit (30. September 2010)

Wird wohl ne dreckige Tour. Die Wälder nehmen kein Wasser mehr auf  
Es ist aber auch etwas Asphalt dabei, da werden die Reifen dann wieder sauber.


----------



## Xaser87 (30. September 2010)

oh na dann muss ich morgen doch noch neue reifen kaufen mit profil 
hinten ist runter^^


----------



## aegluke (30. September 2010)

hinten ohne profil macht doch viel mehr spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obotrit (30. September 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> oh na dann muss ich morgen doch noch neue reifen kaufen mit profil
> hinten ist runter^^


ich hab noch ne alte da, zur not geht die noch


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2010)

Obo, Deine Alte kannst Du behalten, die will niemand 

Schönen Gruss ausm Harz und viel Spass.


----------



## Xaser87 (30. September 2010)

ne ich fahr morgen mal die läden ab im netz habs die auch net mehr und wenn ziemlich teuer


----------



## Obotrit (1. Oktober 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Obo, Deine Alte kannst Du behalten, die will niemand
> 
> Schönen Gruss ausm Harz und viel Spass.



Gruß in´n Harz zurück und lass rocken.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Oktober 2010)

Heute haben wir es rocken lassen, 6x Wurmberg Downhill, und fix und alle. Gestern 2 Stunden Nightride und astreine Trails. Morgen steht Trailsurfen auf dem Plan, und am Sonntag gibts zum Abschluss eine gemeinsame Brocken-Tour an.


----------



## Xaser87 (1. Oktober 2010)

träum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (3. Oktober 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich gestern am Hinterbau ein Lager verabschiedet.


Und ich bring das Bike, wegen der Garantie, noch zum Händler. Nach 14Tagen hat er mich angerufen, es sei fertig. Ich hin ... jo ... ausser natürlich das Lager vom Hinterbau. ... ups ... Er hätte das Achslager nachgeschaut (Aber ich habe Verstäntnis, ich kann meine eigene Schrift auch manchmal nicht lesen.  )
Ich war Freitag noch mal da. Jetzt bekommt er die Teile nicht ran und schiebt es auf die Messen, die in letzter Zeit veranstaltet wurden.  


Das Schlimme ist ja, ich hab es vorher gewusst. Warum sollte es auch einen Händler geben, bei dem es anders läuft. Zumindest kam er jetzt auf die Idee, mir ein Leihfahrrad anzubieten. Aber ich habe abgelehnt. 

Seit jetzt weiß ich aber, dass mein Konsumfahrrad mit der Übersetztung (44/18) nicht geländetauglich ist. Das ist im Augenblick schade.


----------



## Xaser87 (3. Oktober 2010)

hab ich ich nicht die gleiche übersetztung, aber das andere problem vom Händler ist immer ärgerlich


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Oktober 2010)

Zarea, wieso isn 44:18 nicht geländetauglich? Ich fahr am Singlespeeder 39:16, fast identisch, und in MV alles fahrbar. Das mit dem Lager ist allerdings ärgerlich, mein Beileid.


----------



## Mirageknight (4. Oktober 2010)

moin, moin! ist irgendwer mutig genug, morgen 17 uhr mit pseikow und mir mitzufahren? Strecke ist eigentlich egal, sind flexibel


----------



## Cad2 (4. Oktober 2010)

was heisst denn mutig genug? konditionel oder was? hätte morgen zeit aber bin konditionel schlecht drauf


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2010)

Cad, wird das ein GT-Treffen? Dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Cad2 (4. Oktober 2010)

naja, mein zaskar ist ja noch nicht fertig und mein lts ist nur für die stadt gedacht, nix fürn wald/wohld. habe denn nur mein cannondale


----------



## Xaser87 (4. Oktober 2010)

wenn wer lust hat ich mach in ner halben bis dreiviertel stunde ne kleine nacht fahrt ....

würd ja gern mal die wohld tour nachts fahren aber alleine


----------



## Cad2 (4. Oktober 2010)

leider keine beleuchtung vorhanden


----------



## Mirageknight (4. Oktober 2010)

ach du hast bestimmt mehr kondition als ich^^ beachte das "mutig genug" einfach nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (4. Oktober 2010)

ich halte es da eher wie die beiden hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsOIX6MIvNM"]YouTube        - Werbekampagne Bike GraubÃ¼nden[/nomedia] .. Dann braucht man auch keine Kondition, solange man genug Carbon am Bike hat.


----------



## Xaser87 (4. Oktober 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> Dann braucht man auch keine Kondition, solange man genug Carbon am Bike hat.



ist das ne anspielung auf mich


----------



## Cad2 (4. Oktober 2010)

wo solls denn hingehen, soll ja noch schönes wetter werden


----------



## aegluke (4. Oktober 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> ist das ne anspielung auf mich



Haben wir uns denn schon mal irgendwo auf dem Rad getroffen?


----------



## Xaser87 (4. Oktober 2010)

ich hab schon zu viele ausm forum getroffen beim fahren ich verlier da den überblick 

aber kommt noch ....


----------



## Cad2 (4. Oktober 2010)

Mirageknight schrieb:


> moin, moin! ist irgendwer mutig genug, morgen 17 uhr mit pseikow und mir mitzufahren? Strecke ist eigentlich egal, sind flexibel


 ich werde es denn mal versuchen, wo ist treff?


----------



## zarea (4. Oktober 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich fahr am Singlespeeder 39:16, fast identisch, und in MV alles fahrbar.


Aha. 
Also ich stand vor kurzem in "leichter Hanglage" mit meinem Ganzen Gewicht auf dem Pedal, wehrend ich mit aller Kraft am Lenker zog. Und das Fahrrad hat sich keinen Millimeter mehr fort bewegt. 

Demnächst sollten wir uns vielleicht mal mit den Singlespeedern treffen, dann können wir das noch vertiefen.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2010)

Gute Idee, Singlespeeden macht auch Laune


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Oktober 2010)

hi,

ne Singlespeed treffen wäre ja mal was, hab aber nur ne "DDR" bike

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (4. Oktober 2010)

Herkunftsland ist egal, Hauptsache geputzt. 

An welchem WE ist denn mal wieder Platz im Kalender?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2010)

Die näxten beiden bei mir nicht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Oktober 2010)

am 16. vielleicht geht aber auch mal in der Woche


----------



## Mirageknight (5. Oktober 2010)

Cad2: Treff ist am Südstadtcenter! ich denke mal wir fahren zum wohld oder nach Kösterbeck (falls das wetter doch nicht so schön ist, sieht ja grad nicht so toll aus...)


----------



## Xaser87 (5. Oktober 2010)

ach mist und heut hab ich spätschicht


----------



## zarea (5. Oktober 2010)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> geht aber auch mal in der Woche


Neee, eben nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Oktober 2010)

hm,naja wird sich wohl mal ne ternin finden lassen


----------



## atomic66 (5. Oktober 2010)

Noch zwei mal Schlafen und dann endlich Urlaub. ;-)

Werde meine Touren dann ab Nienhagen starten. Crosser mit Gelände und Strassensatz dabei. Dieses Jahr auch regelmässig in der Zeit im I-net. Mal sehen, eventuell ergibt sich eine Möglichkeit.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## pseikow (6. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Tour gestern. =D

4 Leutz, 30 Kilometer, Kösterbeck.
Ich hab mich den TODESBERG runtergetraut :>

Und hier das Gruppenfoto von letztens: 








Zauberretusche "alle auf einem bild" folgt noch.


----------



## Cad2 (6. Oktober 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> Zauberretusche "alle auf einem bild" folgt noch.


hast du kein selbstauslöser?


----------



## pseikow (6. Oktober 2010)

Cad2 schrieb:


> hast du kein selbstauslöser?


Doch, aber kein Stativ dabei gehabt ^^


----------



## Cad2 (7. Oktober 2010)

wer fährt dieses We? soll noch gutes wetter werden


----------



## stubenhocker (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich


----------



## pseikow (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich


----------



## skinny63 (7. Oktober 2010)

Nagut: ich

Falls Fragen sind:
http://www.tda-ruegen.de/tour_jasmunder_bodden.php

Also Schmalspurwochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirageknight (7. Oktober 2010)

ich hätte auch lust am we zu fahren!

das auf rügen hört sich cool an, is mir aber ein wenig rennradlastig^^


----------



## skinny63 (7. Oktober 2010)

Mirageknight schrieb:


> ich hätte auch lust am we zu fahren!
> 
> das auf rügen hört sich cool an, is mir aber ein wenig rennradlastig^^



Das ist auch so gedacht, deshalb eher falsches Forum / Faden.

Da aber gelegentlich auch Cross Veranstaltungen publiziert werden, wollte ich mal nicht so sein........


----------



## Ernster (7. Oktober 2010)

Mirageknight schrieb:


> ich hätte auch lust am we zu fahren!
> 
> das auf rügen hört sich cool an, is mir aber ein wenig rennradlastig^^


 
Na dann eben am Sonntag. Da sind garantiert keine Rennräder dabei und dazu ist es auch noch recht übersichtlich und Familiär. Außer natürlich einer bezeichnet Crosser als Rennräder. Soweit ich weiß wird auf der "Langdistanz" etwas sportlicher gefahren. Eigentlich genau das richtige für euch. Ich werde mir die Langdistanz geben. Wie sieht es aus? @Stubenhocker und Aegluke? Hier der Link  http://www.trg-online.de/ctf.php


----------



## skinny63 (7. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, in Greifswald ist es nett.

Ich bekomme es terminlich leider nicht hin. Viel Spass dort.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Oktober 2010)

hm, Sonntags leider auch arbeiten


----------



## Mirageknight (7. Oktober 2010)

ich hab sonntag nachmittag training 

wie sieht es mit Samstag aus? hat jemand lust am Samstag mal wieder ne Tour zu machen? Vielleicht in die Kühlung? war da noch nie... bietet sich jemand als Führer an? xD


----------



## Cad2 (7. Oktober 2010)

samstag hab ich zeit und lust aber kühlung is ganz schön weit, denn lieber wohld runde


----------



## pseikow (7. Oktober 2010)

Die Tour hört sich ganz gut an. (http://www.trg-online.de/ctf.php) Sind ein paar schöne Bilder dabei.

Kann mich jemand aus Rostock mitnehmen? Ich zahl auch Sprit. =)
Werd sonst mit nem Kumpel per Zug hin.

Wo treibt sich eigentlich Lory herum? Wir haben noch eine Rechnung offen...


----------



## stubenhocker (7. Oktober 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus? @Stubenhocker und Aegluke?


 
Ich wollte TdA fahren, gesellschaftliche Verpflichtungen am Heimatort lassen die Insel-Ausfahrt aber leider nicht zu. Vielleicht ändert sich das noch kurzfristig, sonst halt Quer 

EDIT: hab mir grad die CTF angesehen- das könnte mir zeitlich passen, muss ich mal überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (7. Oktober 2010)

Tourvorschlag: Samstag 13uhr Wohld! wer ist dabei?


----------



## Mirageknight (8. Oktober 2010)

> Zitat von* Cad2*
> Tourvorschlag: Samstag 13uhr Wohld! wer ist dabei?


ich^^

treff wieder am Südstadtcenter?


----------



## Xaser87 (8. Oktober 2010)

hab nachtschicht aber evtl. überleg ich mir das ob mir 4,5 stunden schlaf reichen für die nächste nacht^^

ich sach noch bescheid dann bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Cad2 (8. Oktober 2010)

Treff Südstadtcenter ist OK. Tempest Boy ist auch dabei, er hat auch nachtschicht und ist trotzdem dabei.


----------



## Anto (8. Oktober 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Na dann eben am Sonntag. Da sind garantiert keine Rennräder dabei und dazu ist es auch noch recht übersichtlich und Familiär. Außer natürlich einer bezeichnet Crosser als Rennräder. Soweit ich weiß wird auf der "Langdistanz" etwas sportlicher gefahren. Eigentlich genau das richtige für euch. Ich werde mir die Langdistanz geben. Wie sieht es aus? @Stubenhocker und Aegluke? Hier der Link  http://www.trg-online.de/ctf.php



Hat Spaß gemacht im letzten Jahr, auch wenn damals die Strecke onroad verlegt wurde.


----------



## Obotrit (8. Oktober 2010)

Hat denn keiner Lust auf Sonntag 10.30 ab Parkentin durch Hütter Wohld und Kühlung? Sind nur 64 km ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (8. Oktober 2010)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Hat denn keiner Lust auf Sonntag 10.30 ab Parkentin durch Hütter Wohld und Kühlung? Sind nur 64 km ....


bin vielleicht mit dabei, sag dir samstag bescheid. komm doch samstag auch mit zur wohld runde?!


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Oktober 2010)

Anto schrieb:


> auch wenn damals die Strecke onroad verlegt wurde.


 

Das war wetterbedingt, oder?! Damit dürfte es an diesem WE keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Xaser87 (8. Oktober 2010)

ja wenn ich mein anhang verkauft bekomm bin ich wie gesagt mit dabei


----------



## Obotrit (8. Oktober 2010)

OK, jetzt müssen wir nur schauen wann es am besten sei. Beide Tage zusammen würde bei mir nicht gehen. Ich kann mir aber einen Tag aussuchen. Also Samstag durch Wohld oder Sonntag in Richtung Kühlung?


----------



## pseikow (8. Oktober 2010)

OK, werd auch 13:00 am Südstadtcenter sein. Wohld, wir kommen! =) Da bahnt sich eine gediegene Tour an.


----------



## Xaser87 (8. Oktober 2010)

Obotrit komm samstag ich komm auch 

oh gott früh aufstehen^^


----------



## Cad2 (8. Oktober 2010)

denn sind wir ja schon 5 oder 6.


----------



## Obotrit (8. Oktober 2010)

Also Samstag 13.30 Parkplatz Fischer in Parkentin zu einer schönen Wohld Tour. Leider fehlt die Modder ein wenig


----------



## Xaser87 (8. Oktober 2010)

zum glück hab noch keine neuen reifen bekommen  sind erst nächste woche da, hoff ich


----------



## Obotrit (8. Oktober 2010)

Hoffentlich wirds nich so ne Rasertour. Die Gruppe wird sich wahrscheinlich immer teilen in:
"Mich" und "Euch". Hab von letzter Woche noch genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (8. Oktober 2010)

wat immer noch  hatte 2 tage später wieder ne kleine feierabend runde gemacht 36km^^ aber nicht durchn wald aber im dunkeln


----------



## Obotrit (8. Oktober 2010)

Schmerzen nicht, aber mich begleitet ein Trauma immer hinterherfahren zu müssen 
Wird schon gehen.


----------



## Mirageknight (8. Oktober 2010)

> Zitat von *Obotrit*
> Hoffentlich wirds nich so ne Rasertour. Die Gruppe wird sich wahrscheinlich immer teilen in:
> "Mich" und "Euch". Hab von letzter Woche noch genug.


ich glaub es wird eher so aussehen, dass die anderen, dann du und dann weit hinter dir ich fahre^^


----------



## Obotrit (8. Oktober 2010)

ok, dann bleib ich bei dir  - kann dann aber auch möglich sein das die anderen sich verfahren


----------



## skinny63 (8. Oktober 2010)

Mirageknight schrieb:


> ich glaub es wird eher so aussehen, dass die anderen, dann du und dann weit hinter dir ich fahre^^



ich glaube, ich nehme Euch mal zum Windschattenfahren 

als Zugnummer...


----------



## IonTempest (8. Oktober 2010)

...hm, wenn ich auch noch mitfahre wird das aber ein langer Windschatten. Ich bin ja auch nicht der Schnellste. Na mal sehen, wann ich heute ins Bett komm'.

Aber wenn wir hintenran noch grillen wollen, können die Schnellfahrer schon den Grill anschmeißen und wir sind pünktlich mit'm Fleisch da, wenn die Kohlen glühen. War nur so'ne Idee.


----------



## Cad2 (8. Oktober 2010)

@Mirageknight: treffen wir uns beim südstadtcenter oder wo?


----------



## Xaser87 (8. Oktober 2010)

jo da komm ich auch hin,

kann mir vorher noch einer ein tip geben beim federgabel aufpumpen. wenn ich sie rauf schraube und 70psi rein pumpe schraub ich sie wieder ab und die luft entweicht dabei völlig was mach ich falsch


----------



## Cad2 (8. Oktober 2010)

ventil defekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (8. Oktober 2010)

Am Sonntag in Greifswald http://www.trg-online.de/ctf.php.

Ich bin dabei. Kann auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab LWL anbieten!


----------



## Ernster (8. Oktober 2010)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag in Greifswald http://www.trg-online.de/ctf.php.
> 
> Ich bin dabei. Kann auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab LWL anbieten!


 
Das ist sehr gut. Wenigstens ein bekanntes Gesicht. Lass ruhig die anderen in und um Rostock fahren, die würden uns eh nur aufhalten.


----------



## Cad2 (8. Oktober 2010)

so nun nochmal zum mitschreiben:
13uhr treff am südstadtcenter, sind glaube ich zurzeit 5!?
ansonsten für die anderen 13:30 am wohld, wir sollten das in 30min schaffen wenn alle pünktlich sind.


----------



## Obotrit (8. Oktober 2010)

Ok bis dennsen. Ich warte auf euch.
Es soll morgen wieder guten Ostwind geben. Schön für Euch wenn ihr kommt.


----------



## Xaser87 (8. Oktober 2010)

ok gabel hat wieder luft   

ich komm dann ebenfals zum center um 1 und hab bis um 4 zeit 
fahren wir nur im wohld ? oder wieviele km?


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Oktober 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Das ist sehr gut. Wenigstens ein bekanntes Gesicht. Lass ruhig die anderen in und um Rostock fahren, die würden uns eh nur aufhalten.



Ich bin auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirageknight (9. Oktober 2010)

na dann, war ne schöne tour  und wir hatten alles dabei, in den schätzungsweise 36 km^^ mit etwas über 11 min wars übrigens ne schöne zeit zum schlauchwechsel xaser^^ Ich denke das Fazit der Tour ist allen klar: standart-Cube+Tora rockt alles! nichts kommt einem Panzer so nahe wie ein Würfel mit Stahlvorbau  
Höhenmeter warens ja leider etwas weniger, nur um die 260, mir persönlich hat der schlamm gefehlt aber das Wetter war ja eigentlich doch ganz ok, beim nächsten mal nehm ich mir aber was ordentliches zum Essen mit (aber nicht sowas wie Pseik0w hat), hab auf der Rückfahrt leicht hunger bekommen^^ bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder von Obo


----------



## Xaser87 (9. Oktober 2010)

War ne schöne kleine wochenend runde hat mir gefallen 
Zum reifenwechsel muss man sich ja auch erst mal physisch drauf vorbereiten  in der ruhe ligt die kraft^^

ich bin ja fürs nächste mal start 19:00 hütter wohld das hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht gemacht dort


----------



## Cad2 (9. Oktober 2010)

ich fand die tour auch sehr schön.
zum thema essen: das nächste mal stoppen wir fix bei der froschklausel und essen spanferkel 

Wie siehts mit morgen aus? fährt jemand?


----------



## Cad2 (9. Oktober 2010)

@Mirageknight: hier ne schöne reba race mit u-turn bei ebay.
artikelnummer:320599261748


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir steht ne Reba Team zu Verkauf


----------



## Mirageknight (9. Oktober 2010)

die wiegt aber 1,8 Kg Cad^^


----------



## Obotrit (9. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Tour heute, leider zu knapp bemessen. Nächstes mal fangen wir früher an und gehen woanders essen.


----------



## Cad2 (9. Oktober 2010)

Mirageknight schrieb:


> die wiegt aber 1,8 Kg Cad^^


also ich will jetzt hier nicht posten was die tora wiegt, ich glaube das hält das forum nicht aus 
frag doch sonst mal tiger welche das ist? bj und farbe und zustand?!?!?


----------



## Mirageknight (9. Oktober 2010)

oh schickes foto^^

cad:  jaja, mal schauen ob ich mitbiete, tiger hab ich angeschrieben^^


----------



## Cad2 (9. Oktober 2010)

sehr schön, denn wirst auch bissle mehr freude dran haben wenn das bike gleich 500-600g weniger wiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirageknight (9. Oktober 2010)

kann ich deiner sicherheit, dass ich ne neue gabel kaufe entnehmen, dass du sie mir bezahlst?^^


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Oktober 2010)

Cad2 schrieb:


> also ich will jetzt hier nicht posten was die tora wiegt, ich glaube das hält das forum nicht aus
> frag doch sonst mal tiger welche das ist? bj und farbe und zustand?!?!?



1.70 kg, 2008er in schwarz glänzend.  Federt und dämpft wie am ersten Tag. Weiteres per PN


----------



## zarea (9. Oktober 2010)

Ja war sehr schön, tatsächlich ein wenig kurz, aber sehr schön.
Was son olles Stahlteil noch so alles drauf hat. 
Und ja, 44/18 ist tatsächlich geländetauglich.

So langsam gewöhne ich mich an das Fahren ohne.
Also ohne federn, ohne schalten, ohne bre.....


----------



## Cad2 (10. Oktober 2010)

nix los heute? alle noch platt von gestern?


----------



## pseikow (10. Oktober 2010)

Komme grad aus Greifswald vom CTF. 

Lotte.2000 war so freundlich mich mitzunehmen. 
Es war eine schöne gemeinschaftliche Tour. Es wurden eine 40, eine 60 oder eine grosse 90km Strecke angeboten.
Ich habe mich für die 60er entschieden, bin dann aber alsbald zu den 90ern gestoßen, da es mir zu kalt wurde. ^^
Es gab sogar Verpflegung an zwei Stellen. Mit Schokokuchen, warmem Tee und allem was das Herz begehrt.
Die zweite Futter-Stelle hat meine Gruppe aber irgendwie nicht wahrgenommen. Wahrscheinlich wegen Tunnelblick und Windschatten-Fange.
Es wurde für meinen Geschmack etwas viel Asphalt gefahren, was aber durch die wunderschöne Landschaft wieder wett gemacht wurde.
Ein paar schöne Singletrails, idyllische Steg-Wege am Wasser entlang und matschige passagen durch kleine Wälder gab es auch.
Meinem Hardtail MTB und mir hats sehr gefallen.
Ein, zwei Kilometer vor dem Ende ist dann Lotte´s Kette durchgerissen und er wurde den Rest "geschoben".
Am Ziel gabs dann für 1,50 noch lecker Bockwurst und was zu trinken. =)
Ein gelungenes Ereignis, vielen Dank an die Orga´s.
Im Greifswalder Sinus Gebäude gab es übrigens kostenfrei parken, sowie Umkleide- und Duschmöglichkeit. Sehr gut. 

PS:
Vielleicht kann man ja im nächsten Jahr ein kleines Rennen in dem Wald machen. 




Da hechle ich den Anderen hinterher. .)


----------



## Cad2 (10. Oktober 2010)

klingt gut, denn hattest ja einen schönen sonntag


----------



## stubenhocker (10. Oktober 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> Komme grad aus Greifswald vom CTF.


 
Ich habs umgekehrt gemacht: mit den 90ern gestartet, in Lubmin abgebogen um meine Schwester zu besuchen und dadurch auf dem Rückweg auf die 60er gestossen um ab HGW noch ein bisschen allein zu fahren. Gesamtkilometer 82.
Der Strassenanteil hat mich nicht gestört, ich war aber auch mit dem Crosser und Semisklicks unterwegs.


----------



## atomic66 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

bin nun bei Euch angekommen und hab die ersten beiden Runden schon hinter mir. Morgen folgt die nächste. Wer ab Mittwoch Zeit und Lust hat, kann sich gerne melden. Wie gesagt haben einen Strassen LRS und einen Cross-LRS dabei.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## pseikow (11. Oktober 2010)

*MTB Tour Aufruf *
Donnerstag oder/und Freitag 
16:15 Uhr
Route: Parkentin Wohld
Treffpunkt: Südstadtcenter

Ich hätte zusätzlich auch noch eine kleine *Underground-Race*-Idee:
Start: Stadthafen, Speicher
Ziel: Gehlsdorf, Fähre
Strecke: Schön an der Warnow: Über die Brücke, an Dierkow vorbei, an der Strandpromenade den Sandweg entlang.
Zeit: Ca. 20 Minuten.

Also nur fun, kein -richtiges- Race. Sind ja auch Zivilisten untwergs da. Also vorsicht.
Naaa, wer traut sich´?  (Mist, jetz kommen bestimmt die ganzen Crosser aus ihren Löchern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (11. Oktober 2010)

bin dabei, kann aber sein das ich es nicht zu 16uhr schaffe weil ich bis 16uhr arbeiten muss, kann evtl früher gehen


----------



## stubenhocker (11. Oktober 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> Zeit: Ca. 20 Minuten.
> 
> Also nur fun, kein -richtiges- Race. Sind ja auch Zivilisten untwergs da. Also vorsicht.
> Naaa, wer traut sich´? (Mist, jetz kommen bestimmt die ganzen Crosser aus ihren Löchern)


 
Keine Angst, für 20 Minuten reicht das Klapprad.


----------



## Mirageknight (11. Oktober 2010)

ich kann nur Freitag, würde da dann mitkommen


----------



## aegluke (11. Oktober 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> *MTB Tour Aufruf *
> Donnerstag oder/und Freitag
> 16:15 Uhr
> Route: Parkentin Wohld
> ...



Komm doch am 17. nach Güstrow - da hast Du ein Rennen - ist zwar ein Bockwurst-Rennen, aber wenn ich gesund bin, werde ich ausnahmsweise mal mit MTB fahren


----------



## pseikow (11. Oktober 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Keine Angst, für 20 Minuten reicht das Klapprad.



Ok, Stubenhocker tritt mit Klapprad und Pseikow mit Hardtail an. Wer kommt noch dazu? Das wird ein legendäres Rennnen.


----------



## aegluke (11. Oktober 2010)

Mach Dich nich über Klappräder lustig - demnächst habe ich auch eins.... mit entsprechender Entfaltung, die auch für Trainingsanforderungen genügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (11. Oktober 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> Ok, Stubenhocker tritt mit Klapprad und Pseikow mit Hardtail an. Wer kommt noch dazu? Das wird ein legendäres Rennnen.



Güstrow schaffe ich nicht unter 20 min., also nischt mit Klapprad.


----------



## Xaser87 (11. Oktober 2010)

ich werd wohl auch dabei sein, kann bis 19:30 kann ich fahren


----------



## pseikow (11. Oktober 2010)

Sehr gut, @Xaser. Meinst Du, Du bist beim Underground Race dabei oder bei ner Wohld Tour?

Hat jemand lange Handschuhe, Ergon Griffe und gute kleine Klick-Pedalen zu verkaufen?


----------



## Xaser87 (11. Oktober 2010)

wann ist denn nu was Freitag oder donnerstag oder beides an einem tag ?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Oktober 2010)

pseikow schrieb:


> Sehr gut, @Xaser. Meinst Du, Du bist beim Underground Race dabei oder bei ner Wohld Tour?
> 
> Hat jemand lange Handschuhe, Ergon Griffe und gute kleine Klick-Pedalen zu verkaufen?



Ich habe 2 Sätze 2008er XT Clickies anzubieten, bei Interesse PN


----------



## Anto (12. Oktober 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> Komm doch am 17. nach Güstrow - da hast Du ein Rennen - ist zwar ein Bockwurst-Rennen, aber wenn ich gesund bin, werde ich ausnahmsweise mal mit MTB fahren



Wenn ihr euch warmfahren wollt, am 16.10. gibts ein Forumsrennen bei Berlin. Die Strecke hats in sich


----------



## Cad2 (13. Oktober 2010)

16:15 wird bissle knapp. können wir uns 30min später treffen?


----------



## Xaser87 (13. Oktober 2010)

na denn lass doch 17:00 am südstadtcenter treffen. 
was ich nur nciht weiß ist am freitag nun die wohld tour oder das kleine rennen was auch immer das ist


----------



## Cad2 (13. Oktober 2010)

ja was denn nun? Donnerstag oder Freitag? solltem ja mal geklärt werden, morgen is ja schon Donnerstag.


----------



## Xaser87 (13. Oktober 2010)

mir wäre freitag lieb dann kann ich bis open end radeln^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirageknight (13. Oktober 2010)

ich bin für Freitag 16 uhr (oder früher?) - Tour zum wohld, treffpunkt würde ich Südstadtcenter vorschlagen


----------



## Xaser87 (13. Oktober 2010)

packt regensachen ein


----------



## Mirageknight (13. Oktober 2010)

regen wär mal wieder toll... *schlammgeilbin*


----------



## Cad2 (13. Oktober 2010)

bei regen bin ich nicht dabei, das ist nix für mich, denn muss ich ja putzen


----------



## pseikow (13. Oktober 2010)

Donnerstag UND Freitag.
Treff: Südstadtcenter, 17:00 Uhr 
Route: wird spontan festgelegt.

Die Strecke nach Gehlsdorf kann man auch als "schnelle Tour" machen, statt nem Race. Wer Bock hat, das zu erkunden kann mir auch per PM schreiben, dann treffen wir uns spontan und undergroundmäßig. ^^


----------



## Xaser87 (13. Oktober 2010)

Donnerstag kann fahr ich ne runde im Vorwedener Wald kinder tempo 

denke da ist wohl keiner dabei 

was freitag angeht wollt ich nicht im strömenden regen fahren aber bei kleinen nieselwegen gehts schon was, würd sagen das wir freitag nachmittag noch mal hier schreiben


----------



## Cad2 (13. Oktober 2010)

ich bin morgen 17uhr am südstadtcenter, tempest boy ist evtl auch dabei, entscheidet sich morgen.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2010)

Aktuell siehts gut aus, das ich auch dabei bin.


----------



## Xaser87 (13. Oktober 2010)

um so später um so besser ( Dunkelheit lässt grüßen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2010)

Gut das Du es erwähnst. Licht einpacken dürfte nicht verkehrt sein.


----------



## Xaser87 (13. Oktober 2010)

können ja noch ne erweiterte runde dran hängen  
ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich wäre für Treppenradeln in der Innenstadt )


----------



## Xaser87 (13. Oktober 2010)

danach ja ^^


----------



## Cad2 (13. Oktober 2010)

mal schauen, ich hab auf jeden fall kein licht. also 19:30 oder so sollte man denn in richtugn city zurück.


----------



## Xaser87 (13. Oktober 2010)

ich hab noch ein für dich zur not


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (13. Oktober 2010)

ne lass mal, denn wird das bike zu schwer^^


----------



## Cad2 (14. Oktober 2010)

das wetter ist ja zurzeit nicht so schön
wenn es weiterregnet denn bin ich wohl nicht dabei.


----------



## pseikow (14. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch 17:00 am Südstadtcenter. 
Wetter ist mir egal, aber dunkelheit nicht. - Also so gegen 19:30 werd ich auch gen Heimat.

Cad2, hab Dich nicht so MTB´s dürfen dreckig sein.


----------



## Cad2 (14. Oktober 2010)

ja schon, aber denn muss man ja putzen für die nächste tour und darauf hab ich keine lust
Ihr werdet ja sehen ob ich dabin oder nicht, wenn denn bin ich pünktlich, tempest boy sagt mir nachher bescheid, er muss vorher noch arbeiten


----------



## pseikow (14. Oktober 2010)

Sei keine Sissi und lass Dein Rad vor Dreck Starren. Dann sieht jeder was für ein Draufgänger Du bist und das Teil auch benutzt.


----------



## Cad2 (14. Oktober 2010)

cooles pic
ja ich werd versuchen dabei zu sein, wollen wir mal hoffen das es nicht noch mal regnet, wind ist ja auch ganz schön doll aber im wald sollte das nicht mehr das problem sein.


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Oktober 2010)

Nichts für mich (ausser am Stadtrad), aber sowas in der Art soll ja auch helfen:







(Abb. beispielhaft)


----------



## Cad2 (14. Oktober 2010)

na das ist doch hässlich:kotz:
und zu schwer ist es auch, denn lass ich das bike lieber dreckig werden


----------



## Cad2 (14. Oktober 2010)

sun is shining


----------



## pseikow (15. Oktober 2010)

Schöne schnelle Tour. 
Bis auf meine Reifenpanne. Elende Glasscherben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirageknight (15. Oktober 2010)

Was ist mit heute 17 Uhr? Wer kommt? Nicht das ich allein am Südstadtcenter stehe^^


----------



## Cad2 (15. Oktober 2010)

wenn es nicht regnen sollte bin ich dabei. denn müssen aber alle pünkltich sein. gestern war es ganz schön dunkel im wald.


----------



## skinny63 (15. Oktober 2010)

gut zu lesen, dass wieder etwas Leben in der Bude ist

dann brauche ich ja jetzt nur noch die Urlaubswoche überstehen und kann dann (hoffentlich) wieder mittouren


----------



## Cad2 (15. Oktober 2010)

ostseewelle sagt grad das ein schauer im anmarsch ist! 
soll nachher regnen. denn bin ich wohl raus


----------



## Mirageknight (15. Oktober 2010)

hmmm... also ich hab nichts gegen den Regen, würde trotzdem fahren, nur allein is blöd^^


----------



## Xaser87 (15. Oktober 2010)

also da kommt zwar was aber wann das genau es hier ist sehen wir dann 16 uhr dann können wir immer noch entscheiden

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/niederschlagsradar/deutschland/


----------



## pseikow (15. Oktober 2010)

Bin nicht dabei. Viel zu tun @ Work.


----------



## Cad2 (15. Oktober 2010)

in warnemünde regnet es schon seit min 1h. ich bin nicht dabei! sorry


----------



## Xaser87 (15. Oktober 2010)

jut ich werd da sein für ne kleine tour wohld am südstadtcenter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirageknight (15. Oktober 2010)

so bin jetz mit Xaser allein gefahren, da hier ja irgendwie alle angst vor regen hatten  (und hats geregnet? NEIN!^^)


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Oktober 2010)

Hahaha, alles Weichpitties 

Mirage, ich glaube Du hast Dich als 5. Team-Mitglied für den Winterpokal qualifiziert


----------



## Mirageknight (15. Oktober 2010)

winterpokal? mehr infos  nach Matsch kommt schnee in meiner Favoritenliste der untergründe  

achja, kann mir jemand gute Winterhandschuhe zum fahren empfehlen? is zwar noch nicht so weit das ich sie brauche, aber die Temperaturen fallen ja grad rapide...


----------



## Cad2 (15. Oktober 2010)

ich habe welche von roeckl, die sind super. einen namen kann ich aber nicht am handschuh finden. da steht nur Roeckl; Roeck tex; windstopper gore.
die gabs mal im bike market.


----------



## Xaser87 (15. Oktober 2010)

der regenmann spricht wo war dein regen 

hast ne nette runde verpasst, aber die bahn über uns hat mir schon angst gemacht


----------



## zarea (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich war heute in der Stadt, den Fahrradheini bisschen nerven. Sagt der doch glatt: "Fahrrad ist fertig."
Da war ich aber baff, hatte ich nun gar nicht mit gerechnet.

Aber nun bin ich wieder komplett. 

(Allerdings hab ich noch keine Probefahrt gemacht.  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (15. Oktober 2010)

freu mich schon aufm winterpokal 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de

zarea: mach vor der probefahr die reflektoren an der felge ab  aber ist fein das du wieder gut gefedert ausgerüstet bist


----------



## Mirageknight (16. Oktober 2010)

@Winterpokal: ähm tragt da jedes Team seine daten selbst ein und man muss darauf hoffen das keines schummelt?^^ 

@zarea: du hast uns doch bewiesen das du das fahrrad gar nicht brauchst, warum nimmst nicht das von der letzten fahrt einfach weiter?^^ is wenigstens schön leicht^^


----------



## Xaser87 (16. Oktober 2010)

Mirageknight schrieb:


> @Winterpokal: ähm tragt da jedes Team seine daten selbst ein und man muss darauf hoffen das keines schummelt?^^



genau- von uns brauch keiner schummeln bringt ja eh nix, gegen die kuriere kommste eh nicht an oder die zu hause rolle fahren


----------



## Cad2 (16. Oktober 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> aber die bahn über uns hat mir schon angst gemacht


welche bahn? 

fährt heute jemand?


----------



## zarea (16. Oktober 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> zarea: mach vor der probefahr die reflektoren an der felge ab


Lass die mal, die sind gut. 
Außerdem fallen die gar nicht mehr auf, wenn ich meine neon-orange Regenjacke anziehe.


----------



## Obotrit (16. Oktober 2010)

Cad2 schrieb:
			
		

> fährt heute jemand?



Ich weiß noch nicht so recht. Über´n Wohld ist das richtig dunkel geworden und gehagelt hats auch. Zwar ist der Boden wieder schön feucht, aber im Augenblick ist´s nicht gerade gemütlich draußen. Wie spontan bist Du?


----------



## Cad2 (16. Oktober 2010)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht so recht. Über´n Wohld ist das richtig dunkel geworden und gehagelt hats auch. Zwar ist der Boden wieder schön feucht, aber im Augenblick ist´s nicht gerade gemütlich draußen. Wie spontan bist Du?



also ich hab heute nix weiter vor. Bin schnell Startklar.


----------



## Cad2 (16. Oktober 2010)

Obotrit schrieb:


> Über´n Wohld ist das richtig dunkel geworden und gehagelt hats auch. im Augenblick ist´s nicht gerade gemütlich draußen.



hab grad bei wetter.com geschaut. soll trocken bleiben aber unwetterwarnung-also sehr sehr windig!


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2010)

*Touraufruf*:

Am So. 24.Oktober 2010 veranstaltet das Radsport Team Lübeck e.V. wieder eine CTF (Country-Tourenfahrt). Angeboten werden zwei Strecken, 47 km / 340 Höhenmeter und 76 km / 560 Höhenmeter. Start und Ziel ist in Ratzeburg an der Riemannhalle, beim Jugend- und Sportzentrum Ratzeburg. Die Lage Ratzeburgs als Austragungsort ist für unsere CTF ideal. 

Wir peilen dabei die 76km Strecke an. Da wir dort aber nicht alleine radeln, könnte ihr euch ganz nach Lust und Laune natürlich auch der kleineren Strecke anschliessen.

Nähere Infos:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=487187

http://www.rst-luebeck.de/modules.php?op=modload&name=PagEd&file=index&topic_id=0&page_id=223

http://www.rst-luebeck.de/modules.p...dex&p_deliver=media&f_name=Flyer_CTF_2010.pdf

Skinny und meine Wenigkeit könnten einige von euch mitnehmen. Ich selbst kriege 3 Leute plus zerlegte Bikes ins Auto. Ich starte eigentlich aus Güstrow, bei genug Resonanz würde ich den Umweg über Rostock ODER Schwerin machen und euch einladen. Wer eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht, möge sich bitte schnellstens bei uns melden.

Die Anmeldung erfolgt vor Ort. Das Startgelt ist 10,- Euro. Es gilt Helmpflicht!

Das Anmeldungsformular gibts hier: http://www.rst-luebeck.de/modules.p...ndex&p_deliver=media&f_name=RTF_Anmeldung.pdf


----------



## Xaser87 (16. Oktober 2010)

Anmeldung Nr.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (16. Oktober 2010)

Alternativ ist am 24. auch eines von drei Crossrennen in MEV in Parchim. Es gibt auch eine Hobbywertung und der Kurs ist definitiv ein MTB-Kurs.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2010)

Crossrennen dürften für die wenigsten hier interessant sein. Die Meissten von uns fahren doch lieber richtige Mountainbikes, und das hauptsächlich aus Spass an der Freude, und nicht wegen Rennen 

Ich bin dafür den Threadtitel zu ändern: Mountain-Biker(innen) aus Rostock zum gemeinsamen touren gesucht! 

Meine Wenigkeit wird morgen beim Rennen in Güstrow mit dem 20kg Downhill-Panzer erscheinen, und ein paar Crosser-Schwucken plattwalzen )


----------



## Xaser87 (16. Oktober 2010)

bei welcher veranstaltung liegt nun das augenmerk


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2010)

Bei dem Lübeck CTF 

Crosser-Plattwalzen morgen is nur mein persönlicher Spass


----------



## skinny63 (16. Oktober 2010)

Xaser87 schrieb:


> bei welcher veranstaltung liegt nun das augenmerk



Fredtitel gucken, dann sollte es klar werden


----------



## Xaser87 (16. Oktober 2010)

wenn sich dann wieder so viele leute finden zum gemeinsamen fahren wäre ja super


----------



## skinny63 (16. Oktober 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=105

Falls das crosser Forum nicht zu finden ist 

... Und damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, es wird jeder mitgenommen, egal ob crosser, MTB, singlespeed oder trekkingrad, aber eben auf TOUR 

Und es gibt sogar noch einen Abschnitt im Forum, der auf Rennen und / oder Marathons etc. hinweist

Und jetzt: Klugsch...Modus aus


----------



## zarea (17. Oktober 2010)

Hört sich interessant an.
War ja noch nie bei so einer Veranstaltung dabei. 
In meinem Stadtfoh kann ich aber nur schwer einen mit nehmen.


PS: Für CTFs gibt es sogar extra ein Anmeldeformular:
http://www.rst-luebeck.de/modules.p...ndex&p_deliver=media&f_name=CTF_Anmeldung.pdf


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an.
> War ja noch nie bei so einer Veranstaltung dabei.
> In meinem Stadtfoh kann ich aber nur schwer einen mit nehmen.
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen Zarea. Schön das Du es nochmal wiederholst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (17. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen Tiger, was meinst Du?


----------



## Cad2 (17. Oktober 2010)

heute wohld runde? so 14uhr treff? wer hat bock?


----------



## Obotrit (17. Oktober 2010)

Cad2 schrieb:


> heute wohld runde? so 14uhr treff? wer hat bock?


o.k. wäre dann 14.30 am wohld ......
würde da auch mal ne neue strecke suchen, hab da was entdeckt
geht auch 14.00 Uhr ?


----------



## Cad2 (17. Oktober 2010)

14uhr geht klar


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Tiger, was meinst Du?



Guten Morgen Zarea. Den Link zum Anmeldeformular meinte ich


----------



## Mirageknight (17. Oktober 2010)

ach verdammt... und ich kann nächstes wochenende nicht >_< 

wie siehts jetzt in der Woche aus? will da wieder jemand fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xaser87 (17. Oktober 2010)

ab 20:30 gerne  schiet spätschicht


nochmal zum Touraufruf am 24. wo liegt nun das interesse aller da ja 2 veranstaltugen gepostet wurden und wer kommt wenn mit?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal: für alle MTB-ler die aus Spass an der Freunde radeln am 24. die Ratzeburg-CTF.

Für alle, die Rennen fahren und sich gegebenenfalls Knochen, z.B. Schlüsselbeine, brechen wollen, die dürfen bei dem Crosser-Rennen in Parchim antreten.

An dieser Stelle sowohl Glückwunsch als auch gute Besserung an Torsten, der sich beim heutigen Rennen in Güstrow bei einem ziemlich üblichen Sturz das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hat, aber trotzdem Landesmeister in seiner Alterklasse geworden ist.

*Und, damit nun hoffentlich alles klar ist: wir, d.h. Skinny und ich ... und alle die noch mitfahren möchten, fahren nach Ratzeburg zur CTF!*


----------



## Xaser87 (17. Oktober 2010)

ah andreas kommt auch mit supi dann bin ich bei euch auch dabei 
die mitnehmaktion steht noch ?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2010)

Sicher doch.


----------



## Cad2 (17. Oktober 2010)

bin heute mit obotrit im wohld gefahren, hat spass gemacht auch mit vollem magen 

habe mal den sportstracker für mein handy ausprobiert. der zeichnet alles auf, genauen weg, höhenmeter etc... kann man denn uplaoden und sich alle daten in ruhe anschauen.
so sieht das denn aus:


----------



## zarea (17. Oktober 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Zarea. Den Link zum Anmeldeformular meinte ich


Ja und? Es ist vielleicht ein bisschen pinschitrich, aber ich dachte Dein RTF-Anmeldeformular wäre unpassend, bei einer CTF. 

Ich wünsche eine Gute Nacht. 


Was ich noch wollte: Hab gelesen, da gibt es Verpflegung? Dann brauche ich ja gar keinen Rucksack?
Ihr wart doch schon bei solchen Veranstaltungen, was gibt es denn da so für Portionen?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> ...RTF-Anmeldeformular wäre unpassend, bei einer CTF...



Ups, is mir garnicht aufgefallen


----------



## skinny63 (17. Oktober 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Ja und? Es ist vielleicht ein bisschen pinschitrich, aber ich dachte Dein RTF- wäre unpassend, bei einer CTF.
> 
> Ich wünsche eine Gute Nacht.
> 
> ...



Seniorenteller, was sonst 

Nee, mal im Ernst, meistens Riegel, Kuchen/Schmalzbrot, Obst & Tee


----------



## Mirageknight (17. Oktober 2010)

@Cad: bin ich blind oder gibt der die Höhenmeter nicht an? ansonsten siehts ganz nett aus, wie genau sind die daten?^^


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2010)

Leute, schaut bitte regelmässig in unsere IG:

MTB-Team MV & Friends

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=52

Das wird hier sonst sehr unübersichtlich. Ich habe Threads zum Ratzeburg-CTF und zur Jahresabschluss-Tour erstellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (18. Oktober 2010)

Mirageknight schrieb:


> @Cad: bin ich blind oder gibt der die Höhenmeter nicht an? ansonsten siehts ganz nett aus, wie genau sind die daten?^^



ganz rechts stehen wohl die höhenmeter, ob die stimmen weiss ich nicht genau aber das programm läuft ja mit gps, sollte also ziehmlich genau sein.


----------



## Obotrit (18. Oktober 2010)

@cad: sieht toll aus und war ne tolle tour


----------



## Lory (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Biker,

um für die CTF in Ratze noch ein wenig planen zu können, luschert mal hier rein
CTF in Ratzeburg - Die Orga

MFG


----------



## Mirageknight (18. Oktober 2010)

da steht zwar n höhendiagramm aber keine gesamtzahl


----------



## Cad2 (18. Oktober 2010)

gesamtzahl steht da auch nicht,müsste man sich ausrechnen.
vielleicht steht das aber auch irgendwo und ich habs noch nicht gesehen. programm ist für mich auch neu.


----------



## pseikow (25. Oktober 2010)

Na, wie wars in Ratzeburg? In Parchim war es anstrengend aber dafür angenehm feuchtfröhlich. Es folgt ein kleiner Race-Bericht.

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]24.10.2010[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Parchim Querfeldein Rennen[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Hier ein kleiner Bericht von Norman, dem Amateur-MTB´ler.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]8:30[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Es gibt zwei Spiegeleier mit Käse in der Pfanne überbacken, 2 Butterbrote, eine Banane zum Frühstück.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Es regnet. Das ist mein 3. Rennen, ich bin aufgeregt.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]8:50[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Startgeld vergessen. Nochmal nach Haus, Geld holen. Kein Problem, ich wohne ja gleich nebenan. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Der Regen wird stärker.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]9:10[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Startnummer an die Kleidung basteln und eine Runde die Strecke erkunden und Warmfahren. Die Strecke wurde schön mit Absperrband gekennzeichnet. Vor ein paar Wochen bin ich mal Probe gefahren. Ca. 4 Runden in 30 Minuten. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Nebenbei esse ich einen Powerbar Riegel. - Nicht, dass mich nachher die Kräfte verlassen. Nein, nicht mit mir![/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]9:25[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Beim Start einfinden. Sechs Fahrer in meiner Altersklasse, davon ein Mädchen. Mir ist noch immer kalt, ich sauge ein Powerbar-Gel leer, ich bin bereit.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Es heisst, sechs Runden werden gefahren. Oh nein.[/FONT]







 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]9:30[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]START der 17er Gruppe.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]9:31[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]START der "Jedermann ab 18 Gruppe"[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]9:32 - 10:00[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Die Strecke, die das Startfeld auflockern soll ist hinter mir. Ich bin Dritter. Gar nicht so schlecht von sechsen, denke ich. Schwups, überholt mich der Vierte. Zwei müss noch hinter mir sein. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Meine Kräfte verlassen mich erstmal, ich hab alles gegeben bei dem ersten Anstieg. Jetzt beginnt das Rennen. 30 Minuten lang fiese Anstiege und ein paar Schmodder-Abfahrten. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Der Regen wird gut durch das Blätterdach des Waldes abgehalten. 165er Herzfrequenz. Zittern.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Runde 1: Den fiesesten Anstieg schaffe ich nicht, habe ich noch nie. Schnell absteigen und Fahrrad schultern. Hoffentlich siehts jemand. Weiter gehts. Die lange Abfahrt runter. Kein Mal Bremse berührt. Ha, das geht gut mit den dicken Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph Reifen. Den langgezogenen Anstieg krieg ich hin, doch oben angekommen habe ich gute Lust, das 14 KG Bike wegzuschmeissen. Der vorletzte überholt mich.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Runde 2: Diesmal Fahrrad hochschieben beim fiesen Anstieg. Ich habe Seitenstechen oder Magenkrämpfe. Aua. Das fette Frühstück war wohl nicht so schlau. Irgendwie sehe ich das Mädchen nicht mehr. [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Runde 3: Ich schaffe es das erste Mal, den bösen Berg hochzufahren. Yeah! [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Runde 4: Langsam werde ich warm. Puls immer noch hoch. Muss das so? Ist wohl in Ordnung. [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Runde 5: Jetzt geht alles besser. Nur mein Sattel könnte höher sein.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Runde 6: Einer der jüngeren Racer mit rotem Dress von der 17er Gruppe überholt mich. Respekt. Ich nenne ihn insgeheim "Killer". Beim langen Anstieg, der sich, oben angekommen, nur in einen seichteren Anstieg verwandelt sehe ich die Anderen kurz vor mir. Ich versuche sie einzuholen, schaffe es aber nicht. Naja.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ziellinie. Rennen überstanden, mein Fahrrad lebt, kein Sturz. Jetzt könnte ein "richtiges" MTB Rennen losgehen, ich friere nicht mehr. Pause und was trinken. Flasche noch fast voll. Argh.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Siegerehrung der ersten sechs Teilnehmer. Hoho. Es gibt Pokale für die 3 Ersten und eine Urkunde für mich. Cool.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Die "Elite", die nach uns fuhr, war 1ne Stunde unterwegs und fuhr so halsbrecherisch, als ob sie keine Angst vorm Tode haben.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ein schönes Rennen. Das anspruchsvollste und kräftezehrendste, an dem ich bisher teilgenommen habe. Nächtes Jahr mach ichs besser. =][/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]

[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]

[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Weitere Bilder in der Foto Galerie "PCH Querfeldein 2010".
[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas (25. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

